# Birchbox June 2013



## gemstone (May 14, 2013)

It feels like its barely may, but birchbox posted a behind the scenes for June on Instagram:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








I think the grey tube is the origins clear improvement mask!


----------



## basementsong (May 14, 2013)

Looks like some nail polishes all the way to the left. The purple one looks interesting!
 

(Edited to white out some spoilers. Sorry about that!)


----------



## Beeyutifull (May 14, 2013)

Oooh, oooh, ooohh can't wait for June Spoilers!!


----------



## Beeyutifull (May 14, 2013)

I am blind, haha I can't tell what anything in that picture is except for the nailpolishes!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 14, 2013)

Bookmarking!


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 14, 2013)

I see Color Club neon polishes, and what appears to be the Suki foaming cleanser between the Origins clay mask and the polishes. 

Other than that, I can't make anything else out.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 15, 2013)

> I see Color Club neon polishes, and what appears to be the Suki foaming cleanser between the Origins clay mask and the polishes.Â  Other than that, I can't make anything else out.


 I don't know what's the deal with Color Club polishes? What's so special about them? I recieved a sample of that in rose gold back in Dec. It was the worst polish ever. It may have worked great for others great. I use bonder polish, basecoat, color polish two coats, sealant top coat and quick dry top coat and it lasted at least 5 to 6 days with Zoya, OPI, Sephora OPI, Lippmann, Illamasqua, and Essie.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 15, 2013)

They should be using Alessandro or Ruby Wings nail polishes instead...


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know what's the deal with Color Club polishes? What's so special about them? I recieved a sample of that in rose gold back in Dec. It was the worst polish ever. It may have worked great for others great. I use bonder polish, basecoat, color polish two coats, sealant top coat and quick dry top coat and it lasted at least 5 to 6 days with Zoya, OPI, Sephora OPI, Lippmann, Illamasqua, and Essie.


 Yeah I really hate getting Color Club polishes from them, for me, the formula is awful and doesn't last long at all. I wish they'd sent out some more Zoya minis!


----------



## Antidentite (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know what's the deal with Color Club polishes? What's so special about them? I recieved a sample of that in rose gold back in Dec. It was the worst polish ever. It may have worked great for others great. I use bonder polish, basecoat, color polish two coats, sealant top coat and quick dry top coat and it lasted at least 5 to 6 days with Zoya, OPI, Sephora OPI, Lippmann, Illamasqua, and Essie.


 I like Color Club,  I received a green color last summer that was really pretty that lasted a week.  I've since purchased full sized sets at Ross, 7 or 8 polishes for $8.  I wouldn't pay $8 a bottle probably but its not bad polish.  Birchbox probably gets them free so they're pimping them out.  I think Ruby Wing actually has a really bad consistency and chips quickly.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 15, 2013)

> I like Color Club,Â  I received a green color last summer that was really pretty that lasted a week.Â  I've since purchased full sized sets at Ross, 7 or 8 polishes for $8.Â  I wouldn't pay $8 a bottle probably but its not bad polish.Â  Birchbox probably gets them free so they're pimping them out.Â  I think Ruby Wing actually has a really bad consistency and chips quickly.Â Â


 I disagree about Ruby Wing. I had the Poppy color on my toes and used Bonder, basecoat, two coats of color, sealant coat and quick dry coat. It lasted 3 weeks with NO CHIPS. I exfoliate my feet daily to keep it soft and moist; no problems. Maybe water quality, or hand soap quality may have interfere polishes quality? I use Bath Body Works hand foaming soap (I know it's so bad for skin and so on but it is the only soap I like that comes with fragances that I get bored easily) It allows me to switch and discover more new fragances; yet, it's cheap. (7 for $21) It also helped with my polishes that does not cause it to fade or chip quickly. The freshness of bonder, basecoat, and dry top coats make a BIG difference to lasting a polish. I prefer mini bottles as well because freshness on nail polishes are usually up to a year.


----------



## Antidentite (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I disagree about Ruby Wing. I had the Poppy color on my toes and used Bonder, basecoat, two coats of color, sealant coat and quick dry coat. It lasted 3 weeks with NO CHIPS. I exfoliate my feet daily to keep it soft and moist; no problems. Maybe water quality, or hand soap quality may have interfere polishes quality? I use Bath Body Works hand foaming soap (I know it's so bad for skin and so on but it is the only soap I like that comes with fragances that I get bored easily) It allows me to switch and discover more new fragances; yet, it's cheap. (7 for $21) It also helped with my polishes that does not cause it to fade or chip quickly. The freshness of bonder, basecoat, and dry top coats make a BIG difference to lasting a polish. I prefer mini bottles as well because freshness on nail polishes are usually up to a year.


 

Maybe I'm just not doing a good job of painting my nails.  I wouldn't have the patience to use all of that, even when I get a manicure I've never been anywhere that has used a bonder or a sealant coat.  I generally use a basecoat, two coats and a topcoat.  As far as the soap I usually use natural, fragrance free soaps.


----------



## mariahk83 (May 15, 2013)

On



> I disagree about Ruby Wing. I had the Poppy color on my toes and used Bonder, basecoat, two coats of color, sealant coat and quick dry coat. It lasted 3 weeks with NO CHIPS. I exfoliate my feet daily to keep it soft and moist; no problems. Maybe water quality, or hand soap quality may have interfere polishes quality? I use Bath Body Works hand foaming soap (I know it's so bad for skin and so on but it is the only soap I like that comes with fragances that I get bored easily) It allows me to switch and discover more new fragances; yet, it's cheap. (7 for $21) It also helped with my polishes that does not cause it to fade or chip quickly. The freshness of bonder, basecoat, and dry top coats make a BIG difference to lasting a polish. I prefer mini bottles as well because freshness on nail polishes are usually up to a year.


 I can get anything to last on my feet....ruby wings has been on my toes for over two weeks, but couldn't get it to last more than a day or two on my nails! Color club was better on my nails for me


----------



## meaganola (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I like Color Club,  I received a green color last summer that was really pretty that lasted a week.  I've since purchased full sized sets at Ross, 7 or 8 polishes for $8.  I wouldn't pay $8 a bottle probably but its not bad polish.  Birchbox probably gets them free so they're pimping them out.  I think Ruby Wing actually has a really bad consistency and chips quickly.


 Just picking this post to quote since it mentions both Color Club and Ruby Wing:  They're the same company.  If you sign up for email from Color Club, you will get Ruby Wing promotional emails as well.  Ruby Wing is just Color Club's color changing polish.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 16, 2013)

> Just picking this post to quote since it mentions both Color Club and Ruby Wing: Â They're the same company. Â If you sign up for email from Color Club, you will get Ruby Wing promotional emails as well. Â Ruby Wing is just Color Club's color changing polish. Â


 Interesting. Color Club feels thin, flimsy and hard to paint (tend to run out color quickly in between and dries too fast) Ruby Wing feels thick and pigmented that dries quickly similar to Sinful Colors polishes.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 16, 2013)

I always see tons of color club nail polishes in the little girls section at TJ Maxx. I thought it was a brand geared toward children?


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I always see tons of color club nail polishes in the little girls section at TJ Maxx. I thought it was a brand geared toward children?


 I don't think that's totally true. In my fiance's small town a lot of the nail salons there carry a lot of Color Club colors. Plus I usually find it in the general makeup section in drug stores.


----------



## Meggpi (May 16, 2013)

Color Club is hit or miss with me.  I've had terrible luck with their creams, but their halographic and foil polishes have been phenomenal for me. For one thing, I really hate the brush in the sample size bottles you get from BB, their full-size brush is much better.  My favorite creams are Zoya and my favorite neons are China Glaze.  I don't think I've ever met a brand that hits on every collection.


----------



## Missglammygirl (May 16, 2013)

I came across this on instagram.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 16, 2013)

June already? Bring on ze spoilers!!


----------



## Beeyutifull (May 16, 2013)

I just found out, I'm going to be doing a lot of traveling the first week in June (going to Florida for a show) is it sad that I'm upset I'll be super far behind on reading this thread and finding out all the spoilers??


----------



## lovepink (May 16, 2013)

This makes me want to buy something in the shop in June then!  I may get the Make makeup remover.  I have to wait till June to earn 15 points to get my $10 off!  Also need to follow up with BB about my emails.....I am signed up for them but never get them.  I am not sure if they send them less frequently or if I am still not getting them.



> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I came across this on instagram.


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 16, 2013)

I will probably be away when they start to ship out June.  I'll be on my honeymoon and hopefully will have this box delivered when I restart my mail!


----------



## lovepink (May 16, 2013)

Have fun on your honeymoon!  It will be a nice little something to come home to!



> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will probably be away when they start to ship out June.  I'll be on my honeymoon and hopefully will have this box delivered when I restart my mail!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 17, 2013)

Yay June!!!! and congrats JimmyJazz! Hope your honeymoon is amazing! My poor hubby and I were sick with the swine flu for the entirety of ours lol


----------



## JC327 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will probably be away when they start to ship out June.  I'll be on my honeymoon and hopefully will have this box delivered when I restart my mail!


 Hope you have a nice BB to come home to. Enjoy your honeymoon.


----------



## JC327 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay June!!!! and congrats JimmyJazz! Hope your honeymoon is amazing! My poor hubby and I were sick with the swine flu for the entirety of ours lol


 Sorry to hear you guys were sick on your honeymoon, maybe a second one is in order lol. We went on a cruise and I was seasick the first full day at sea thankfully I was able to get medicine on the boat.


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 17, 2013)

Thanks Ladies.  





It is one of my fears: being sick on the honeymoon - I payed for the entire trip and it wasn't cheap!  I agree, Ches- you need to have a second one!

Jay - that's why I decided that my honeymoon wouldn't be the first time on a cruise ship.  I have a family that has weak bellies. Did the medication make you sleepy though?


----------



## Ashitude (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay June!!!! and congrats JimmyJazz! Hope your honeymoon is amazing! My poor hubby and I were sick with the swine flu for the entirety of ours lol


I know how that feels. My husband and I waited 7 years to have a weekend all to ourselves with no kids, and we ended up with food poisoning.


----------



## Meggpi (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay June!!!! and congrats JimmyJazz! Hope your honeymoon is amazing! My poor hubby and I were sick with the swine flu for the entirety of ours lol


 That freaking swine flu--I felt like such an idiot the whole month I was ill with it (exacerbated asthma) because they had actually offered the vaccine for free at my college but I was too lazy to stand in line for it.  My first time visiting London I spent 3 days in my hotel room with strep throat.  My mother says that people get sick on vacation from 1. the plane and 2. the stress lowers your immune system.  I think she's on to something.


----------



## JC327 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks Ladies.
> 
> ...


 It was my first time on a cruise, the medication didn't make me sleepy its weird but I made me hungrier. Oh and I almost forgot I also got sick after having a bad pina colada at a restaurant in one of the ports. Despite all that  I loved going on a cruise  it was my favorite vacation to date.


----------



## JC327 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That freaking swine flu--I felt like such an idiot the whole month I was ill with it (exacerbated asthma) because they had actually offered the vaccine for free at my college but I was too lazy to stand in line for it.  My first time visiting London I spent 3 days in my hotel room with strep throat.  My mother says that people get sick on vacation from 1. the plane and 2. the stress lowers your immune system.  I think she's on to something.


We actually got sick cause half our wedding party was quite sick with the swine flu....I was like why didn't you just tell me! I would have let everyone go home and I certainly wouldn't have gotten in close for pics and stuff lol


----------



## lovepink (May 17, 2013)

Dang your family and friends must have been hard core!  They were like "We can't miss the wedding."  Hope you will be able to take a trip in the future someplace fab and not be sick!



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We actually got sick cause half our wedding party was quite sick with the swine flu....I was like why didn't you just tell me! I would have let everyone go home and I certainly wouldn't have gotten in close for pics and stuff lol


----------



## lilsxkitten (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang your family and friends must have been hard core!  They were like "We can't miss the wedding."  Hope you will be able to take a trip in the future someplace fab and not be sick!


Oh lordy, it was a crazy mess of a wedding lol! I learned one thing the hard way...this is going to sound sooo snobby, but it's the truth. It's YOUR day, don't let anyone tell you what to do or how to do things...they'll have their day and they'll have their time to choose what they want.

Then it turns out the girl who was the sickest of my bridesmaids (and just to note, I had NO idea anyone was sick!) ended up being a backstabbing you know what a few years later!

Gah, crazy!

But yes, hubby and I are going to go somewhere fabulous for our 5th anniversary! (2014)...no sure where yet...I'm totally be up for Disneyland and Universal Studios! lol


----------



## lovepink (May 17, 2013)

Aww that sucks that someone you thought was a good egg turned out to be a bad one!  And the sickest to boot!  And I agree it is your day and shame on whoever tried to tell you otherwise!  I hope you have a faubulous 5 year trip and do it your way!  We went to Vegas for 5 years (also where we went for honeymoon) and did a vow renewal.  It was fun!

Where are the BB spoilers?  More spoliers!



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh lordy, it was a crazy mess of a wedding lol! I learned one thing the hard way...this is going to sound sooo snobby, but it's the truth. It's YOUR day, don't let anyone tell you what to do or how to do things...they'll have their day and they'll have their time to choose what they want.
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 17, 2013)

> I always see tons of color club nail polishes in the little girls section at TJ Maxx. I thought it was a brand geared toward children?


 I saw some Color Club sets at my TJ Maxx the other day too! One was in a very childish looking box and was a set of 6 art polishes I think for about $10. The other was just a normal set of a few colors under $10. I don't find Color Club to be fancy and I hated the formula of Wild Cactus!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww that sucks that someone you thought was a good egg turned out to be a bad one!  And the sickest to boot!  And I agree it is your day and shame on whoever tried to tell you otherwise!  I hope you have a faubulous 5 year trip and do it your way!  We went to Vegas for 5 years (also where we went for honeymoon) and did a vow renewal.  It was fun!
> 
> Where are the BB spoilers?  More spoliers!


Oooo, that does sound fun! I've never been to Vegas!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 18, 2013)

I really hate Color Club! And every time I get it, I try to put that aside and try it, and every time, I am just as disappointed in it as I was before. The formula just sucks for me, streaky and chips within minutes. I know someone people have luck with wearing it with layers and layers of base and top coats and sealants, but I am not willing to put that much effort into my nails...a couple of layers is all I'm willing to commit to (and the brands I like, Zoya and OPI last for me for a bit without chipping like that).

I would love to get some more Zoya minis but I wish BB would quit with the Color Club...though if they want to send CC, I am a little interested in their holos...


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hate Color Club! And every time I get it, I try to put that aside and try it, and every time, I am just as disappointed in it as I was before. The formula just sucks for me, streaky and chips within minutes. I know someone people have luck with wearing it with layers and layers of base and top coats and sealants, but I am not willing to put that much effort into my nails...a couple of layers is all I'm willing to commit to (and the brands I like, Zoya and OPI last for me for a bit without chipping like that).
> 
> I would love to get some more Zoya minis but I wish BB would quit with the Color Club...*though if they want to send CC, I am a little interested in their holos...*


 THIS


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 18, 2013)

The Color Club holos are fantastic! Their overall formulas are hit or miss, but usually I get a few days. . If I'm not at work lol. Can't believe we're already discussing June and spoilers!


----------



## MaiteS (May 18, 2013)

updates!


----------



## JC327 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww that sucks that someone you thought was a good egg turned out to be a bad one!  And the sickest to boot!  And I agree it is your day and shame on whoever tried to tell you otherwise!  I hope you have a faubulous 5 year trip and do it your way!  We went to Vegas for 5 years (also where we went for honeymoon) and did a vow renewal.  It was fun!
> 
> ...


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 18, 2013)

All this vacation talk (even with illness) has me wanting to be in St. Lucia already!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 18, 2013)

Just a random aside, I think it's hilarious people are jumping in and saying they want Ruby Wing while hating Color Club because they're by the same company XD

http://www.teenvogue.com/beauty/nails/2012-07/color-club-ruby-wing/?slide=1

Not interested in Ruby Wing (shatter was the last gimmicky trend I liked -- not counting duochrome), and most DEFINITELY not into CC. Would love mini zoyas though ;A;


----------



## hiheather (May 18, 2013)

Ahhh! I have a few Color Clubs on their way to me in a swap. I've never used them, figured I'd give them a shot. Now I'm worried after reading about them on here. I've seen them around at Burlington Coat Factory for $5 (I think) for 4. I had all the holos in my hand the other night but passed. Nail polish is the last thing I need now lol.


----------



## sleepykat (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ahhh! I have a few Color Clubs on their way to me in a swap. I've never used them, figured I'd give them a shot. Now I'm worried after reading about them on here.
> 
> I've seen them around at Burlington Coat Factory for $5 (I think) for 4. I had all the holos in my hand the other night but passed. Nail polish is the last thing I need now lol.


 I'm no scientist so I can't verify it, but it seems like nail polish reacts differently for people depending on either their environment or their body chemistry, or both. And a lot of brands are have hits and misses. I've mostly had great success with Color Club (I get most of them at TJ Maxx for fab prices), but Factory Girl was a nightmare for me. Zoya has always been a hit for me, but my friend says they always apply funny for her.


----------



## meaganola (May 19, 2013)

Color Club foils are great for me. Their creams tend to suck, but I tend to have that problem with *any* cream.


----------



## Roxane68 (May 19, 2013)

Wow...June thread already! Updating!


----------



## bluemustang (May 20, 2013)

June thread! Yay, my birthday is in June! Big money, no whammy... Give me great boxes BB!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 20, 2013)

Huzzah!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm no scientist so I can't verify it, but it seems like nail polish reacts differently for people depending on either their environment or their body chemistry, or both. And a lot of brands are have hits and misses. I've mostly had great success with Color Club (I get most of them at TJ Maxx for fab prices), but Factory Girl was a nightmare for me. Zoya has always been a hit for me, but my friend says they always apply funny for her.


 Oh...I never thought of that. Zoya is always horrible for me! Everyone else likes it though...


----------



## lexxies22 (May 20, 2013)

Color Club is a great polish for nail art; not just polish itself on nails. Like flowers, line swirling, dots, etc.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 20, 2013)

I'm in a conundrum here. June will be my 3rd month and when I signed up, I also gifted myself a second sub. I've been happy with my boxes so far, but the sub I gifted myself has gotten much better stuff. I have the profiles set the same. June is my last month for the gift sub so I'm not sure what I should do. Most of my points are under my main sub. Hmm...


----------



## lexxies22 (May 20, 2013)

> I'm in a conundrum here. June will be my 3rd month and when I signed up, I also gifted myself a second sub. I've been happy with my boxes so far, but the sub I gifted myself has gotten much better stuff. I have the profiles set the same. June is my last month for the gift sub so I'm not sure what I should do. Most of my points are under my main sub. Hmm...


 Really? Even the same profile set, you get two different boxes? I got the 6 months gift sub from my hubby for Mother's Day gift. I set a different profile using my hubby's birthdate with a different year LOL. I'm supposed to get the welcome box this week. It shipped last week.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 20, 2013)

> Really? Even the same profile set, you get two different boxes? I got the 6 months gift sub from my hubby for Mother's Day gift. I set a different profile using my hubby's birthdate with a different year LOL. I'm supposed to get the welcome box this week. It shipped last week.


 Yep! When I set them up I didn't even think of setting them different. The welcome box was probably random, so I guess that doesn't count. May's was definitely different though. I guess 2 boxes isn't that much to go off of though. It's feels like I've gotten way more than that!


----------



## sarah1820 (May 20, 2013)

Im so sad I won't be getting BB for a while but I HAVE to stalk the threads so I can fantasize about the products I want haha!! (like I did before joining MUT)


----------



## cari12 (May 21, 2013)

I'm guessing I'll get the Macadamia mask, a beauty blender &amp; a chuao chocolate pod - since i just ordered full sizes of all three of those with my points 

In all seriousness, I really want to get the beauty protector spray so hopefully they send that out again this month, I have so much hair stuff from past sub boxes &amp; the allure beauty box that I didn't want to buy it full sized just yet but I really really want to try it out. I'd also love to see a good night face cream, it's one of the few things I haven't gotten a sample of yet in any of my boxes.


----------



## nikkimouse (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm guessing I'll get the Macadamia mask, a beauty blender &amp; a chuao chocolate pod - since i just ordered full sizes of all three of those with my points
> 
> In all seriousness, I really want to get the beauty protector spray so hopefully they send that out again this month, I have so much hair stuff from past sub boxes &amp; the allure beauty box that I didn't want to buy it full sized just yet but I really really want to try it out. I'd also love to see a good night face cream, it's one of the few things I haven't gotten a sample of yet in any of my boxes.


 I tried using chuao pods to round out and order and they were out of stock




 couldn't find any thing else I NEEDED to bring my order up to 25.00 to get my pick two


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 21, 2013)

Cari - I got the BP spray without trying it and it is now a HG hair product for me.  It gets my knots out, helps me when I straighten my hair out, smells good, adds a lil' shine to my hair...it does a lot as you can see.  I say go for it!  A little bit of the stuff really goes a long way.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 21, 2013)

I'm another Beauty Protector convert! I usually can't use anything in my hair because it's so fine, but this stuff is great!


----------



## JC327 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm another Beauty Protector convert! I usually can't use anything in my hair because it's so fine, but this stuff is great!






 I bought it last time it was being given in BBs, after reading all the reviews on here. It does wonders for my hair and the hubby loves the smell.


----------



## Emuhlyy (May 21, 2013)

updates!


----------



## tabarhodes (May 21, 2013)

Have they released anymore information on the free Adornia earrings with purchase?


----------



## tulosai (May 21, 2013)

at this point just subbing to get updates.  I'm astounded by how active this thread already is!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All this vacation talk (even with illness) has me wanting to be in St. Lucia already!


 We went to St. Lucia and I LOVE LOVE LOVED it.  However (and I am NOT trying to be a Debbie Downer, just want to give you a heads up) - we were robbed by the hotel staff (Sandals Grande St. Lucian) - stuff taken right out of our hotel room, including my video camera with every video of our daughter's first 6 months of life (shotgun wedding, holla).  So please lock your stuff up.  The super shady thing was that it happened when we were out on an all day boat tour of the island.  The hotel has you let them know what trips you sign up for, so our room was conveniently robbed the one day they knew we weren't going to be there all day.  Ugh, it makes me sick just remembering it.  So yeah - BEAUTIFUL island, but keep your valuables safe.


----------



## Roxane68 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We went to St. Lucia and I LOVE LOVE LOVED it.  However (and I am NOT trying to be a Debbie Downer, just want to give you a heads up) - we were robbed by the hotel staff (Sandals Grande St. Lucian) - stuff taken right out of our hotel room, including my video camera with every video of our daughter's first 6 months of life (shotgun wedding, holla).  So please lock your stuff up.  The super shady thing was that it happened when we were out on an all day boat tour of the island.  The hotel has you let them know what trips you sign up for, so our room was conveniently robbed the one day they knew we weren't going to be there all day.  Ugh, it makes me sick just remembering it.  So yeah - BEAUTIFUL island, but keep your valuables safe.


How awful for you!! We have thought of staying at Sandals before. Thanks so much for the heads up!


----------



## Missglammygirl (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Not yet, at least on birchbox's side. I've seen a lot of pictures from adornia, but not a peep from birchbox


----------



## JC327 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We went to St. Lucia and I LOVE LOVE LOVED it.  However (and I am NOT trying to be a Debbie Downer, just want to give you a heads up) - we were robbed by the hotel staff (Sandals Grande St. Lucian) - stuff taken right out of our hotel room, including my video camera with every video of our daughter's first 6 months of life (shotgun wedding, holla).  So please lock your stuff up.  The super shady thing was that it happened when we were out on an all day boat tour of the island.  The hotel has you let them know what trips you sign up for, so our room was conveniently robbed the one day they knew we weren't going to be there all day.  Ugh, it makes me sick just remembering it.  So yeah - BEAUTIFUL island, but keep your valuables safe.


OMG that's terrible! I'm so sorry to hear that! That'll definitely put the biggest damper on what's supposed to be a relaxing, enjoyable, amazing trip!

The worst robbery I had (and really it was partially my fault) was on the Carnival Cruise ship. They had a vault in the room and I stored a very nice bracelet (mid-quality diamonds and topaz) and my wallet in there while I would roam the ship. Well, a family member was very sick the last day and we quickly packed and tried to leave the ship as fast as possible. In my rush I forgot to open the vault and retrieve my items, and by the time we realized, two hours had already gone by, so we rushed back and of course, the bracelet was magically missing, but someone (I have no clue how) found my wallet (NOT in the vault) and yes all of my cash was missing too. I didn't have any credit or debit cards with me at the time, thank goodness, but it was a few hundred in cash. Bummer lol...like I said, partially my fault.



Even so, it's just so sad how people can be so thieving and dishonest. Once in starbucks I noticed a lady dropped her credit card when she was rushing out the door to leave, with drink in hand, so I jumped up, picked up the card and ran out the door to give it to her....barely made it in time, she was already driving off, but I yelled out and she heard me. I came back inside and a random dude said: "Whoa, I can't believe you just did that." I said: "Uh. Why not?" "Well, jeez, window of opportunity." It really made me ill to hear that.

What's the world coming to! Crazy! lol


----------



## hiheather (May 22, 2013)

Oh my gosh! I couldn't even imagine being robbed on vacation. I'm sorry that happened to you! What is meant to be a peaceful time should never be turned into a stressful time. The worst robbery in my life, my brother and I were little kids 2 and 7. We went to my grandparents for Christmas Eve with our family, when we got home all of our stuff was gone. I guess the robbers were still grabbing stuff from our backyard/alley area as the cops were taking statements. It was suspected that it was our neighbors from down the block. Who steals two children's Christmas like that?! I cannot believe how ballsy some people are. Seems like our world is just becoming more greed fueled and in turn leads to more robberies.


----------



## cari12 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cari - I got the BP spray without trying it and it is now a HG hair product for me.  It gets my knots out, helps me when I straighten my hair out, smells good, adds a lil' shine to my hair...it does a lot as you can see.  I say go for it!  A little bit of the stuff really goes a long way.


 So so tempting. 

It's definitely at the top of my list for my next points shopping spree, but I may just have to get it sooner - especially if they don't send it out again in future boxes.


----------



## cari12 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## nikkimouse (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So so tempting.
> 
> It's definitely at the top of my list for my next points shopping spree, but I may just have to get it sooner - especially if they don't send it out again in future boxes.


 I jumped on the band wagon tonight and got the beauty protector without trying it. It seems everyone on here loves it so I'm hoping for good things. I also picked up a pixi shadow stick I'm hoping it is similar to a MAC shade stick.


----------



## Roxane68 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So so tempting.
> 
> It's definitely at the top of my list for my next points shopping spree, but I may just have to get it sooner - especially if they don't send it out again in future boxes.


I hope they do send the BP out in future boxes. I would love to try it just to see what all the hype is about. I would just splurge on the full size but I am hair product heavy right now between the Allure box and using the Big Sexy coupon at Ulta last month from the Ipsy bag.


----------



## Roxane68 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I jumped on the band wagon tonight and got the beauty protector without trying it. It seems everyone on here loves it so I'm hoping for good things. I also picked up a pixi shadow stick I'm hoping it is similar to a MAC shade stick.


I haven't tried MAC shade stick but I received a Pixi shadow stick in one of my boxes (one the rare makeup products I have received). I really enjoyed it! I love eyeshadow sticks. I use them mostly as an eyeliner.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 22, 2013)

I'm really hoping there is some of that Suki cleanser.  I'm just about out, but I never, like ever get the samples they talk about in their sneak peek vids.  I guess I'll just buy it with my points.


----------



## sarah1820 (May 22, 2013)

I'm only 10 pts away of having 400 pts and I have 2 $20 things I've been DYYING for ugh I either need to figure out a way to get 10 pts or wait for a discount code...


----------



## JC327 (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh my gosh! I couldn't even imagine being robbed on vacation. I'm sorry that happened to you! What is meant to be a peaceful time should never be turned into a stressful time.
> 
> The worst robbery in my life, my brother and I were little kids 2 and 7. We went to my grandparents for Christmas Eve with our family, when we got home all of our stuff was gone. I guess the robbers were still grabbing stuff from our backyard/alley area as the cops were taking statements. It was suspected that it was our neighbors from down the block. Who steals two children's Christmas like that?!
> ...


 That's horrible! I cant believe there's people out there that do stuff like that.


----------



## mspocket (May 23, 2013)

After reading this thread, I'll be triple checking to make sure my door is locked when I leave the house today...also dreaming about vacations now!


----------



## njachym13 (May 23, 2013)

This month will be my birthday month AND my one year anniversary with Birchbox! 




 I'm so excited!


----------



## JC327 (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *njachym13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This month will be my birthday month AND my one year anniversary with Birchbox!
> 
> ...


 Hope you get a great box!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *njachym13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This month will be my birthday month AND my one year anniversary with Birchbox!
> 
> ...


Wishing you an awesome box!


----------



## skylola123 (May 24, 2013)

Has anyone ordered anything from Birchbox lately? I order some things since I had enough points (yay!) but I haven't received an e-mail about them shipping the items out. They are usually really good with full size orders sending them out quickly. I am not sure if an item is out of stock they haven't emailed me about an item being out of stock :/


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone ordered anything from Birchbox lately? I order some things since I had enough points (yay!) but I haven't received an e-mail about them shipping the items out. They are usually really good with full size orders sending them out quickly. I am not sure if an item is out of stock they haven't emailed me about an item being out of stock :/


 I ordered last Friday and haven't heard a peep from them. Some ladies have said they haven't been getting shipping emails, so they have been emailing BB for the tracking code. I'm assuming mine has shipped.....I miss the days of placing an order and having it 3 days later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered last Friday and haven't heard a peep from them. Some ladies have said they haven't been getting shipping emails, so they have been emailing BB for the tracking code. I'm assuming mine has shipped.....I miss the days of placing an order and having it 3 days later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thats when I placed mine and its been a week now without any type of update. They were so good at shipping things like with a day or two. Well at least I am not as worried or sad since I am not the only one who is going through this shipping issue with Birchbox. 

Thank you for letting me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starz2night (May 24, 2013)

Just in case I'm not the only one that just noticed this, but there are a bunch of new pick 2's loaded in the shop right now and a few new bonus items as well. Glad I waited to place my order!


----------



## tasertag (May 24, 2013)

> Has anyone ordered anything from Birchbox lately? I order some things since I had enough points (yay!) but I haven't received an e-mail about them shipping the items out. They are usually really good with full size orders sending them out quickly. I am not sure if an item is out of stock they haven't emailed me about an item being out of stock :/


 I ordered on the weekend and they sent me tracking on Monday.


----------



## Ineri218 (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone ordered anything from Birchbox lately? I order some things since I had enough points (yay!) but I haven't received an e-mail about them shipping the items out. They are usually really good with full size orders sending them out quickly. I am not sure if an item is out of stock they haven't emailed me about an item being out of stock :/


I ordered something on Monday and got shipping notice Tuesday.


----------



## beautynewbie (May 24, 2013)

Ordered last night and got my shipping info around noon today I was shocked


----------



## quene8106 (May 24, 2013)

send them a private message with your e-mail address related to your account on twitter or facebook and they'll give you the shipping info. they did that to me when i didn't get a shipping notice. they have a really good turnaround with response on twitter.


----------



## jennm149 (May 25, 2013)

> I ordered something on Monday and got shipping notice Tuesday.


 Same here. Even tho I live in NJ i still haven't received it. Won't get it until Tuesday, which is just nuts. I complained and got response that they'd pass the complaint to their Operations people. If delays in shipping cause a lot of ill-will, they may put some pressure on Newgistics or switch to another shipping company. Let them know how long the delays are.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 25, 2013)

If you haven't received a shipping notice after 3-4 business days, it's probably worth emailing them. The email they sent to confirm orders say:

Quote: Thank you for your order. Your payment has been processed, and you will receive an email notification when items ship. *Full-size product orders ship within two business days.*

Especially since it'll take for them to actually respond... :| But not shipping after more than 2 business days is ridic if they tell you they're going to.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 25, 2013)

Spent my free time today making a make up storage caddy out of a bunch of empty Birchboxes, cardstock and two old shoe boxes. : )


----------



## nikkimouse (May 25, 2013)

I placed an order very early morning on the 22nd, like 3 am, and got my shipping notice at about 4 pm the same day but it took forever for it to be active and I still won't get my stuff until the end of next week.


----------



## skylola123 (May 25, 2013)

> Spent my free time today making a make up storage caddy out of a bunch of empty Birchboxes, cardstock and two old shoe boxes. : )


 So this is pretty much amazing! How you do it, I have so many boxes that I would love to turn it into this.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Spent my free time today making a make up storage caddy out of a bunch of empty Birchboxes, cardstock and two old shoe boxes. : )


 I am in LOVE with this! You know, whenever I walk down the paper/card stock aisles at craft stores, I KNEW there was a reason I stop and stare in wonder! Obviously, I need to do this with my boxes! lol It's a must.  Wonderful work!


----------



## audiophilekate (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Spent my free time today making a make up storage caddy out of a bunch of empty Birchboxes, cardstock and two old shoe boxes. : )







  That's amazing!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 25, 2013)

For all the nail polish fans out there, I think BB added some new Deborah Lippman polishes to their shop? http://www.birchbox.com/shop/brand-view-all/?brand=deborah-lippman They could be not-so-recent but I'd been stalking the BB shop recently because I had so many points to throw at them... Definitely this year's Mermaid collection is new and Across the Universe might also be new I think


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For all the nail polish fans out there, I think BB added some new Deborah Lippman polishes to their shop? http://www.birchbox.com/shop/brand-view-all/?brand=deborah-lippman They could be not-so-recent but I'd been stalking the BB shop recently because I had so many points to throw at them... Definitely this year's Mermaid collection is new and Across the Universe might also be new I think


Could this possibly mean they'll be in a future box?! If so, that'd be amazing


----------



## JC327 (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Spent my free time today making a make up storage caddy out of a bunch of empty Birchboxes, cardstock and two old shoe boxes. : )






 you're so creative! That's a great ide.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 25, 2013)

> So this is pretty much amazing! How you do it, I have so many boxes that I would love to turn it into this.





> I am in LOVE with this! You know, whenever I walk down the paper/card stock aisles at craft stores, I KNEW there was a reason I stop and stare in wonder! Obviously, I need to do this with my boxes! lol It's a must.Â  Wonderful work!





> :jawsdown: Â  That's amazing!





> :7b: Â you're so creative! That's a great ide.


 Thanks everyone! I just used packing tape and double sided tape and cut the shoe boxes to fit around the birchboxes. It turned out way sturdier than i thought! I put all my make up in it tonight and it works great!


----------



## skylola123 (May 25, 2013)

So...my package showed up today!! I never received a tracking from Birchbox but today I got my package and I was totally surprised. I got all my items (including the Supergoop &amp; Bonus items). I was very happy because an item from my order was a present for a friend today who graduated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Maybe they just forgot to e-mail?


----------



## audiophilekate (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For all the nail polish fans out there, I think BB added some new Deborah Lippman polishes to their shop? http://www.birchbox.com/shop/brand-view-all/?brand=deborah-lippman They could be not-so-recent but I'd been stalking the BB shop recently because I had so many points to throw at them... Definitely this year's Mermaid collection is new and Across the Universe might also be new I think


 Ooh, I semi-stalk their DL selection (although I hadn't checked it out since they added Moon Rendezvous), so I know exactly what they had.  Across the Universe, Rockin' Robin (I need to compare this to the speckled Illamasqua I picked up a few months ago), Million Dollar Mermaid, Amazing Grace, and Mermaid's Eyes are new to Birchbox.  Whenever I see Across the Universe, my immediate impulse is to buy it, but I already have it.  I wonder if they added this to the store because there's a new Sally Hanson shade that is very close to AtU and thus is probably pulling customers away from AtU.  The SH is nowhere near as complex, but it might be considered close enough for the price, but AtU is definitely worth spending points on.  I'm not a glitterholic, but this is one of my favorite polishes.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooooh!  I hope so!  I don't care what the polishes look like; I love almost anything with "mermaid" in the title.
> 
> ETA: Oh, man.  I just checked out the Deborah Lippman Mermaid Collection.  I had no idea they were $19 each!  Geez.  Is it worth it?  I checked out swatches of the Mermaid Collection.  I feel like a strange mix of Queen and Veruca Salt - "I want it all" and "I want it now!"


I really adore the Mermaid collection. I'm shocked at myself for not buying any yet! lol Maybe it's because I have so many polishes I've yet to try, and justifying one more would be unethical and pointless and....oh who am I kidding...I'm soooo going to get one soon!


----------



## audiophilekate (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Roxane68 (May 26, 2013)

Trying to update my billing info and I keep getting the "Oops, something wasn't right" message. I have tried 5 times now with the same result. I have double check all my info before hitting submit and it's correct. Has anyone else had problems with this?


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2013)

I shouldn't have looked in this topic. I'm SOOO tempted to use my 100 points + 25% sweet16 code to get million dollar mermaid. plus if i buy some yesto face towelettes and a free pick 2 then it $10 + free shipping for everything.


----------



## Xiang (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Spent my free time today making a make up storage caddy out of a bunch of empty Birchboxes, cardstock and two old shoe boxes. : )


 Wow! I love this!!


----------



## mspocket (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If BB gets the pink Mermaid polish, I will buy it as soon as I see it.  I like the orange one, but loooove the pink.


 I am OBSESSED with the seafoam colored one!! I wish they had it in the birchbox shop. I'd gladly sacrifice my precious bb points!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mspocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am OBSESSED with the seafoam colored one!! I wish they had it in the birchbox shop. I'd gladly sacrifice my precious bb points!


 Seriously! I'm dying for the original mermaid's dream to be in the shop. The blue one is similar, but just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Shauna999 (May 26, 2013)

Are their any bb discount codes floating around- I have 400 points that are burning a hole in my pocket..lol!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Are their any bb discount codes floating around- I have 400 points that are burning a hole in my pocket..lol!!


 20off was working 2 days ago for me still. I placed an order.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 27, 2013)

> 20off was working 2 days ago for me still. I placed an order.


 You're awesome- xoxoxo


----------



## Shauna999 (May 27, 2013)

I just got some bb booty- I'm in love with gorvino glasses for lake living- I got 2 sets of flutes, 2 sets of wine glasses, 1 decanter, and a you pick 2 sample pack- with my 400 points it costed an extra $11 - gotta love our points &amp; thanks so much kyuu for the 20% off tip- you rock girl!!


----------



## mspocket (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seriously! I'm dying for the original mermaid's dream to be in the shop. The blue one is similar, but just doesn't do it for me.


 saaame here!


----------



## mspocket (May 27, 2013)

I'm sure someone has answered this question before but: it's not possible to use bb points and a promo code at the same time is it?


----------



## gemstone (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mspocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sure someone has answered this question before but: it's not possible to use bb points and a promo code at the same time is it?


 you definitely can!  you can have one promo code, a pick two pack, and use your points all at once.  (although they used to not allow you to have a promo code and a pick two, but that changed a bit ago)


----------



## mspocket (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you definitely can!  you can have one promo code, a pick two pack, and use your points all at once.  (although they used to not allow you to have a promo code and a pick two, but that changed a bit ago)


 that's awesome!!!!! But when I tried the 20off code my point "went away," and so I emptied my cart and put everything back in and it's still not showing my 600 points! i wanna use those babies!!


----------



## Shauna999 (May 27, 2013)

I used 20off last night with u pick 2, promo code &amp; 400 points. Fill your cart- put in promo code- apply code- push button at bottom to continue- keep going - when u get to payment page check the box that says to apply points &amp; you should be all good!


----------



## kelley (May 27, 2013)

my 6th month gift is up and June will be the first box I'll be paying for!  I'm bummed because I wanted to do the annual sub, but I literally just paid my rent and am just coming off a 2 week unpaid hospital intern rotation for school that I had to pay a lot in gas to get to, so I have $50 to my name until I can get my first paycheck back at my real internship.


----------



## mspocket (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I used 20off last night with u pick 2, promo code &amp; 400 points.
> 
> Fill your cart- put in promo code- apply code- push button at bottom to continue- keep going - when u get to payment page check the box that says to apply points &amp; you should be all good!


 thank you!!


----------



## mspocket (May 27, 2013)

woohoo! just used my points and ordered the macadamia hair masque...I hope it's as awesome as everyone says!


----------



## mspocket (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my 6th month gift is up and June will be the first box I'll be paying for!  I'm bummed because I wanted to do the annual sub, but I literally just paid my rent and am just coming off a 2 week unpaid hospital intern rotation for school that I had to pay a lot in gas to get to, so I have $50 to my name until I can get my first paycheck back at my real internship.


 i feel your pain :/ I just started my summer job and I have like $10 to last me til our first payday


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 27, 2013)

> i feel your pain :/ I just started my summer job and I have like $10 to last me til our first payday


 Yaehhh this is my first month paying actual rent, and I don't start my job until the 10th. This month should be fun.


----------



## mspocket (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yaehhh this is my first month paying actual rent, and I don't start my job until the 10th.
> 
> This month should be fun.


 ahh that sounds super stressful


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *mspocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> i feel your pain :/ I just started my summer job and I have like $10 to last me til our first payday
> ...


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 28, 2013)

> yikes! Â Hope everything works out! Â Good luck, have fun, and remember it will be over in a few weeks when you have your first paycheck in hand!





> ahh that sounds super stressfulÂ


 Living off target gift cards and graduation money. Hahahah and yet somehow I still found it necessary to order the new liptar set from sephora. #whoopsies


----------



## mspocket (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Living off target gift cards and graduation money. Hahahah and yet somehow I still found it necessary to order the new liptar set from sephora. #whoopsies


 hahahahha i spent 5 of my last 8 dollars on a lipstick yesterday...


----------



## sarah1820 (May 28, 2013)

oh gosh I love you ladies!! I've been waiting for a coupon code to get two things I've been dying for for free (with my points) AND one of the things I wanted was in the pick two sample pack so I just got the sample of that plus a third item!! I'm sooo excited and only paid $5 for 2 beauty blenders, the Balm What's your type Mascara in body builder and the pick two sample pack with Mary-lou minizer and a ph hair shampoo (which I have no interest in haha)!!! I needed that 20off code haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 28, 2013)

> > Living off target gift cards and graduation money. Hahahah and yet somehow I still found it necessary to order the new liptar set from sephora. #whoopsies
> 
> 
> hahahahha i spent 5 of my last 8 dollars on a lipstick yesterday...


 I have done that before.


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mspocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hahahahha i spent 5 of my last 8 dollars on a lipstick yesterday...


 money well spent.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sarah1820* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> oh gosh I love you ladies!! I've been waiting for a coupon code to get two things I've been dying for for free (with my points) AND one of the things I wanted was in the pick two sample pack so I just got the sample of that plus a third item!!
> 
> I'm sooo excited and only paid $5 for 2 beauty blenders, the Balm What's your type Mascara in body builder and the pick two sample pack with Mary-lou minizer and a ph hair shampoo (which I have no interest in haha)!!! I needed that 20off code haha


 NICE!  That's a fantastic haul!  You must have been saving up points for awhile!  Have you ever tried the Mary Lou-Manizer?


----------



## sarah1820 (May 28, 2013)

> NICE! Â That's a fantastic haul! Â You must have been saving up points for awhile! Â Have you ever tried the Mary Lou-Manizer? Â


 thanks! I've only been saving for 3-4 months but I had two problems with samples which won me an extra 150 points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. no I haven't tried it yet, have you? it looks really nice though haha


----------



## supermary (May 28, 2013)

No products up yet, but there is a description of the June theme in the June 2013 shop! (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/june-2013-box)

"Summer is the time to scratch the travel itch and hop on the next flight to Fiji (or make like Kerouac and embark on an impromptu road trip). Go ahead and give in to your wanderlustâ€”just donâ€™t leave your beauty routine in the dust. This month, weâ€™ve gathered samples from both familiar and distant locales to keep you looking your best on your next vacation."

Sounds pretty similar to the Jet Set theme last June. I wonder what products they will include from "distant locales."  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *supermary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No products up yet, but there is a description of the June theme in the June 2013 shop! (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/june-2013-box)
> 
> ...


 I loved my jet set box last year, even though it had the dreaded luna bar and the taylor swift perfume (which I actually don't hate).  I remember really not wanting the stila bronzer (full size or not) after watching the video, but I am so glad that I did because I have been using it lately mixed in with my jouer MMT to bring it to my warm weather color (the matte really cancels out all the sparkle for me)


----------



## supermary (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I loved my jet set box last year, even though it had the dreaded luna bar and the taylor swift perfume (which I actually don't hate).  I remember really not wanting the stila bronzer (full size or not) after watching the video, but I am so glad that I did because I have been using it lately mixed in with my jouer MMT to bring it to my warm weather color (the matte really cancels out all the sparkle for me)


 My Jet Set box looked pretty underwhelming to me at first glance (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2012/june12box20), but it introduced me to the best moisturizer I have ever used on my sensitive skin: the byTerrry Creme de Rose Nutri-Lift Comfort Cream. A year later, and it is still my favorite.


----------



## tnorth1852 (May 29, 2013)

&lt;--- updates.


----------



## BisousDarling (May 29, 2013)

I'm looking at my Jetset box from last year and I think that I only used two of the 5 things that came in it. The Modcloth headband and the Stainiac (Stainiac lives in my purse now)... which means the other three items are in my sample box still waiting to be used. Actually,the other two items, I was supposed to have gotten the Supergoop sunscreen, but I didn't get it so they gave me 100 points instead. 

I wish that I could get my June box before the 12th, since I'm heading to Marseille that day, but I'm fairly certain that it won't happen.


----------



## ashleyanner (May 29, 2013)

Looking back on mine...

Stainiac and tanning wipes (loved!)

plastic baggie and men's cologne (ugh)

stila bronzer (swatched once and then forgotten...don't really know how to use it)

some pore minimizing mask (used, but not wowed)

A good "bang for my buck" kind of box because of the stila, but not useful for me.

Hope their travel theme is a little more awesome this time around.


----------



## MissTrix (May 29, 2013)

Subbing for updates


----------



## barbyechick (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Subbing for updates


----------



## gemstone (May 29, 2013)

> Looking back on mine... Stainiac and tanning wipes (loved!) plastic baggie and men's cologne (ugh) stila bronzer (swatched once and then forgotten...don't really know how to use it) some pore minimizing mask (used, but not wowed) A good "bang for my buck" kind of box because of the stila, but not useful for me. Hope their travel theme is a little more awesome this time around.


 Ya know, people always throw a huge fit when bb sends cologne (i dont mean you, but its definitely been a birchbox rage issue) but I would much prefer it to some of the other perfume we've gotten (t swift, I'm looking at you). I wear viktor and rolf's spice bomb fairly regularly and I love it. I just wish bb wouldn't market it so much as a "sample for the man in your life," because a lot of men's colognes can be pretty unisex.


----------



## ashleyanner (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ya know, people always throw a huge fit when bb sends cologne (i dont mean you, but its definitely been a birchbox rage issue) but I would much prefer it to some of the other perfume we've gotten (t swift, I'm looking at you). I wear viktor and rolf's spice bomb fairly regularly and I love it. I just wish bb wouldn't market it so much as a "sample for the man in your life," because a lot of men's colognes can be pretty unisex.


 I think I have a sample of one right now that is unisex and I actually enjoy wearing it.  The one sent out last year didn't even smell good...guess I should have mentioned that haha.


----------



## mspocket (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> money well spent.


 that's what I was thinkin 







> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have done that before.


 hahaha glad i am not alone in this


----------



## mspocket (May 29, 2013)

Ugh where is our sneak peek video? I'm feeling good about this month!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 29, 2013)

Got my BB order....ordered 5/17, just showed up today 5/29 with no email. I ordered the Supergoop CC cream with free Supergoop SPF 30 Everyday face and body lotion gift with purchase, it's a great size!! Also got the Vasanti/MMT pick two, my Vasanti is filled to about the *rejuvenator* line like the one I received in my box. Happy with this purchase!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 30, 2013)

> Got my BB order....ordered 5/17, just showed up today 5/29 with no email. I ordered the Supergoop CC cream with free Supergoop SPF 30 Everyday face and body lotion gift with purchase, it's a great size!! Also got the Vasanti/MMT pick two, my Vasanti is filled to about the *rejuvenator* line like the one I received in my box. Happy with this purchase!Â


 I'm loving the Supergoop cc cream, but my skin isn't even enough for it alone. At least not to my satisfaction lol. So a few dabs of concealer and I'm pretty happy. The color is great, though.


----------



## SassyVee (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ya know, people always throw a huge fit when bb sends cologne (i dont mean you, but its definitely been a birchbox rage issue) but I would much prefer it to some of the other perfume we've gotten (t swift, I'm looking at you). I wear viktor and rolf's spice bomb fairly regularly and I love it. I just wish bb wouldn't market it so much as a "sample for the man in your life," because a lot of men's colognes can be pretty unisex.


 Birchbox sends out men's cologne samples for "the men in our life" in our boxes? I hope not. I don't mind pens and toothpaste, but I don't have a man in my life right now and I don't wanna share my samples with one, lol. If they do, or did in the past, did it take the place of one of our regular samples? Is that just a Father's Day thing in June or just anytime?


----------



## quene8106 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SassyVee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox sends out men's cologne samples for "the men in our life" in our boxes? I hope not. I don't mind pens and toothpaste, but I don't have a man in my life right now and I don't wanna share my samples with one, lol. If they do, or did in the past, did it take the place of one of our regular samples? Is that just a Father's Day thing in June or just anytime?


 they pulled that crap in november as well.


----------



## quene8106 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mspocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh where is our sneak peek video? I'm feeling good about this month!


 that probably won't come out until next week.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SassyVee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox sends out men's cologne samples for "the men in our life" in our boxes? I hope not. I don't mind pens and toothpaste, but I don't have a man in my life right now and I don't wanna share my samples with one, lol. If they do, or did in the past, did it take the place of one of our regular samples? Is that just a Father's Day thing in June or just anytime?
> Yep, they do. I received one in November, it was one of 5 items in the box and I could review it for points.


----------



## meaganola (May 30, 2013)

> Yep, they do. I received one in November, it was one of 5 items in the box and I could review it for points.Â


 And the reason they said that they sent it out was because November = Thanksgiving = the season of giving, so give it to a guy in your life, again assuming that you have a man in your life who would be willing to wear it.


----------



## gracewilson (May 30, 2013)

Last June was the month I discovered trading!  I traded everything in my box (headband, tanning towel, masqueology mask, &amp; supergoop) except a stainiac, which I bought a full size of!  Oh the power of makeuptalk members to turn a box you don't love into treasures!!


----------



## gemstone (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SassyVee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox sends out men's cologne samples for "the men in our life" in our boxes? I hope not. I don't mind pens and toothpaste, but I don't have a man in my life right now and I don't wanna share my samples with one, lol. If they do, or did in the past, did it take the place of one of our regular samples? Is that just a Father's Day thing in June or just anytime?


 to be fair, they did mention fathers/brothers/friends as people to share it with also.


----------



## BisousDarling (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> to be fair, they did mention fathers/brothers/friends as people to share it with also.


 I just don't like that they include men's items in our boxes. I don't subscribe to Birchbox to give away my samples or to receive stuff for men (unisex stuff I don't care about, bring it on!). I'm not extremely close with my dad and my brother and boyfriend couldn't care any less about cologne samples. Do they send out samples for women in the Birchbox Man box and then tell them to pawn them off on their mom or girlfriend or sister? I think it's a cheap way to get rid of samples and I absolutely hate it when they do it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just don't like that they include men's items in our boxes. I don't subscribe to Birchbox to give away my samples or to receive stuff for men (unisex stuff I don't care about, bring it on!). I'm not extremely close with my dad and my brother and boyfriend couldn't care any less about cologne samples. Do they send out samples for women in the Birchbox Man box and then tell them to pawn them off on their mom or girlfriend or sister? I think it's a cheap way to get rid of samples and I absolutely hate it when they do it.


 This is how I feel. I don't mind sharing awesome finds with my girlfriends, but giving me male samples to give to the men in my life is just a waste because none of them are in to stuff like that. I always feel gipped, especially one month when I got both female perfume and male cologne, I was NOT happy.


----------



## Meggpi (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just don't like that they include men's items in our boxes. I don't subscribe to Birchbox to give away my samples or to receive stuff for men (unisex stuff I don't care about, bring it on!). I'm not extremely close with my dad and my brother and boyfriend couldn't care any less about cologne samples. Do they send out samples for women in the Birchbox Man box and then tell them to pawn them off on their mom or girlfriend or sister? I think it's a cheap way to get rid of samples and I absolutely hate it when they do it.


 Yea, it was disingenuous to give us a sample they gave out several times in BB Man under the guise of a giving theme.  If it was a men's cologne with notes that are popular with women (I LOOOOVE wearing Viktor and Rolf Spicebomb) and it was new to BB and marketed as 'Who decided this was only for men?' or something I probably wouldn't have been so annoyed.  I also hated the way it smells, which might taint my rationality regarding it.


----------



## Meahlea (May 30, 2013)

I actually liked the men's cologne they sent out in November. My boyfriend liked it on me. He's weird like that. But I was still pretty pissed that I'd gotten it in place of one of the other samples they had floating around. If I recall my November box was extra double yuck in most ways.

In other news, I cancelled my sub for financial reasons so June is going to be extra double amazing.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 30, 2013)

Also, it makes me uncomfortable because it's pretty heteronormative and assuming. Are ladies who like ladies not allowed to like makeup too? I guess BB can argue that you can give it to your dad then, but some people don't have fathers or other close male companions in their lives, for a variety of reasons. They might have acquaintances and coworkers, but I'm not sure how I would feel about giving a coworker who's just a friend a cologne sample (wat).

The thing about sharing samples is they're intended to be for you -- if you don't want it or have a way to gift/repurpose it, that's great. On the other hand, what is a lady ever going to do with a sample of men's perfume for herself...?


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just don't like that they include men's items in our boxes. I don't subscribe to Birchbox to give away my samples or to receive stuff for men (unisex stuff I don't care about, bring it on!). I'm not extremely close with my dad and my brother and boyfriend couldn't care any less about cologne samples. Do they send out samples for women in the Birchbox Man box and then tell them to pawn them off on their mom or girlfriend or sister? I think it's a cheap way to get rid of samples and I absolutely hate it when they do it.


Absolutely. I think it's a little over-stepping of them to be MAKING us give a product away. I mean, isn't that what Birchbox Men is for? If we wanted to give a gift to a special man (be it hubby, significant other, bf, father, uncle, brother, etc.) we'd get them something! Unless they are doing the exact same thing in Birchbox Men (giving them a women's item to give to us), I say they shouldn't include a man's item in ours. Just my two cents lol


----------



## AshJs3 (May 30, 2013)

Let's not get outraged until there is something to be outraged about!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It feels like May has been sooo long! I'm going through subscription box withdrawal! Also, the 10th (is it the 10th, when they update our pages?) is so far away! Curse June for starting on a Saturday!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 30, 2013)

To me..its just like any other sample I'll get from birchbox, it may or may not be something I"ll use. And thats the risk of birchbox. I got the John Varvatos for men whenever that was in there, and just like any other sample I won't use, I just threw it aside.


----------



## BisousDarling (May 30, 2013)

Since I'm dying here with no spoilers and May taking forever to be over, I bought some stuff from the Birchbox shop. I got the Jouer Matte Moisture Tint, the pick two with the Vasanti face wash and the Jour MMT sample (figure if the shade I got is too light, I can mix a little bit of the sample in darken it up for summer), some Hail Merry Macaroons and bought a three month subscription for my sister for her birthday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My 21 month code expired today at midnight, so I figured I might as well use it on something!


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 30, 2013)

Subscription withdraw....it is a serious illness.  If you or a love one are suffering please get help right away.

 Symptoms include:


 Thinking up of a perfect box
 Checking forums frequently to see if there are spoilers
 Checking sub service website for spoilers or changes in the store
Checking to see if there is any change in tracking
Discussing "clicky trucks" 
Talking to others about subscription boxes to those who don't get them
Placing orders on websites so you can get a package in the mail
Reading into any Facebook/twitter/blog post


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Subscription withdraw....it is serious illness.  If you or a love one are suffering please get help right away.
> 
> ...


 LMAO I seriously fell on the floor laughing at that one! This whole list is priceless!


----------



## lexxies22 (May 30, 2013)

> Let's not get outraged until there is something to be outraged about!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It feels like May has been sooo long! I'm going through subscription box withdrawal! Also, the 10th (is it the 10th, when they update our pages?) is so far away! Curse June for starting on a Saturday!


 DITTO! I mentioned about that in an earlier post as if May is a such LONGEST month!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Subscription withdraw....it is a serious illness.  If you or a love one are suffering please get help right away.
> 
> ...


 Oh my gosh I have ALL of these!  Point me to the nearest clinic!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 30, 2013)

> Subscription withdraw....it is a serious illness. Â If you or a love one are suffering please get help right away. Â Symptoms include:
> Â Thinking up of a perfect box
> Â Checking forums frequently to see if there are spoilers
> Â Checking sub service website for spoilers or changes in the store
> ...


 This is amazing.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 30, 2013)

I found some relief! In case you aren't following the CEW Beauty Award box thread here's the info: http://blog.birchbox.com/post/47797654460/cew-beauty-insiders-choice-awards-finalists-and-a 2 new special edition boxes! Credit to evildrporkchop for finding it!


----------



## Holly120 (May 30, 2013)

I better start saving for those!! Just in case I neeeeed them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Subscription withdraw....it is a serious illness.  If you or a love one are suffering please get help right away.
> 
> ...






 I think Im really sick


----------



## kira685 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Subscription withdraw....it is a serious illness.  If you or a love one are suffering please get help right away.
> 
> ...


 I need to stop doing this one!


----------



## DorotaD (May 30, 2013)

> :4: Â I think Im really sick ldlad:


 Hahahahaa i just died at your old man shaking his tush. I just graduated from nursing school and this brought me back to my clinical rotations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaiteS (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Subscription withdraw....it is a serious illness.  If you or a love one are suffering please get help right away.
> 
> ...


 LOL - dying. love this!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (May 30, 2013)

> woohoo! just used my points and ordered the macadamia hair masque...I hope it's as awesome as everyone says!


 It's amazing!


----------



## mspocket (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's amazing!


 I haven't heard one bad thing about it! (except for the price--oh well!)


----------



## Xiang (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just don't like that they include men's items in our boxes. I don't subscribe to Birchbox to give away my samples or to receive stuff for men (unisex stuff I don't care about, bring it on!). I'm not extremely close with my dad and my brother and boyfriend couldn't care any less about cologne samples. Do they send out samples for women in the Birchbox Man box and then tell them to pawn them off on their mom or girlfriend or sister? I think it's a cheap way to get rid of samples and I absolutely hate it when they do it.


I'm a little lost. What's this about men's items in our boxes? Is it for this month? That would really annoy me if true.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a little lost. What's this about men's items in our boxes? Is it for this month? That would really annoy me if true.
> I think someone just mentioned having received men's cologne at one point, so we were just discussing it.


----------



## Xiang (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think someone just mentioned having received men's cologne at one point, so we were just discussing it.


 Ooh, ok. I thought spoilers came out for June.


----------



## lovepink (May 30, 2013)

Last June (2012) they included as one of the x amount of samples a men's cologne with a note to give it to a boyfriend, dad etc.  It was reviewable for points but many people were upset because that month (in my opinion) was bad.  Tanning towels (I don't fake color), Staniac-good product but did not work for me, decorative zip lock baggie, men's cologne, beauty blender cleaner (with no beauty blender) and N4 Spray and protect (didn't like the smell) was not an awesome box for me.  I think I traded or gave away everything but the bagggie and that is only because no one wanted it!

I think they tried to say the cologne was being sampled because June-Father's day and BB man was launching.  I guess they did it again in November but BB and I were broken up from Oct 2012-Dec 2012 so I missed out!



> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a little lost. What's this about men's items in our boxes? Is it for this month? That would really annoy me if true.


----------



## Xiang (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last June (2012) they included as one of the x amount of samples a men's cologne with a note to give it to a boyfriend, dad etc.  It was reviewable for points but many people were upset because that month (in my opinion) was bad.  Tanning towels (I don't fake color), Staniac-good product but did not work for me, decorative zip lock baggie, men's cologne, beauty blender cleaner (with no beauty blender) and N4 Spray and protect (didn't like the smell) was not an awesome box for me.  I think I traded or gave away everything but the bagggie and that is only because no one wanted it!
> 
> I think they tried to say the cologne was being sampled because June-Father's day and BB man was launching.  I guess they did it again in November but BB and I were broken up from Oct 2012-Dec 2012 so I missed out!


 Oh wow, that really sucks. =(

It's funny, I don't know any guys in my life who wear cologne.


----------



## OiiO (May 30, 2013)

Updates!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovestarbrooke (May 31, 2013)

> I haven't heard one bad thing about it! (except for the price--oh well!)


 Worth every penny IMO... I ended up buying it on amazon it's much cheaper on there (and prime eligible!) but if you use points and a code on Birchbox it's probably around the same. I also recommend the healing oil. These products have been life changing for me!


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 31, 2013)

> I think they tried to say the cologne was being sampled because June-Father's day and BB man was launching.  I guess they did it again in November but BB and I were broken up from Oct 2012-Dec 2012 so I missed out!







 




 
I don't mean to be swimming upstream on the men's products issue... but just incase there are gals, who like me, might be thinking about something for their Father or B-friends...



​


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 1, 2013)

> Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm looking at this for my husband.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 1, 2013)

Last June really was the worst box I have gotten. That ziploc baggie haunts my dreams! Here's hoping this month is better!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last June really was the worst box I have gotten. That ziploc baggie haunts my dreams! Here's hoping this month is better!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I wasn't around last June but I got a ziploc baggie in October, my second box. If it hadn't been for the Benta Berry moisturizer, Mox lip butter, &amp; MaryLou Manizer I got in the same box, I might not have stuck around.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 1, 2013)

I loved the tili bags.  I never got one in a box but I bought them with my points.  I needed something to put my makeup in when I moved from nyc to va.

I traded just about everything from my june box.

These were the contents:





BAND-AIDÂ® Brand Adhesive Bandages by Cynthia Rowley Bundle
$11.00




Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner
$16.00




John Varvatos Star U.S.A. 1.7 oz
$55.00




Melvita Floral Water
$22.00




theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
$17.00


----------



## supermary (Jun 1, 2013)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/june-2013-box?limit=all

The June 2013 products page has updated with products! I don't see ANYTHING new, though, so hopefully this is only a partial list.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *supermary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/june-2013-box?limit=all
> 
> The June 2013 products page has updated with products! I don't see ANYTHING new, though, so hopefully this is only a partial list.


 I've gotten almost everything on that page since I subbed. I won't lie, I'm a little bit worried about the June box now.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *supermary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/june-2013-box?limit=all
> 
> The June 2013 products page has updated with products! I don't see ANYTHING new, though, so hopefully this is only a partial list.


Nothing is uber exciting as of right now, but hopefully it will be better then last month!


----------



## award04 (Jun 1, 2013)

Looks like leftovers from previous boxes. Some of the items look okay but others....ðŸ˜¦


----------



## Kaylay (Jun 1, 2013)

I hope June is good! I went down to 2 boxes from 3 so we shall see!


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 1, 2013)

> I loved the tili bags. Â I never got one in a box but I bought them with my points. Â I needed something to put my makeup in when I moved from nyc to va. I traded just about everything from my june box. These were the contents:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This was my box too! I was thrilled to finally get the Eyeko and I've since purchased another.. I thought I'd hate the Staniac but I ended up liking it.. My 4 year old (now five) looooooved the bandaids. Still haven't tried the rose spray... I should trade it!


----------



## mspocket (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Worth every penny IMO...
> 
> I ended up buying it on amazon it's much cheaper on there (and prime eligible!) but if you use points and a code on Birchbox it's probably around the same. I also recommend the healing oil. These products have been life changing for me!


 thanks for the info! I'll definitely check out amazon when I need a refill  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen121 (Jun 1, 2013)

I hope I get the Beauty Protector. I've heard lot of good things about it, but I have a ton of hair products already, so I don't want to spend money on it only to find it works just as well as what I already have.


----------



## Roxane68 (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope I get the Beauty Protector. I've heard lot of good things about it, but I have a ton of hair products already, so I don't want to spend money on it only to find it works just as well as what I already have.


Ditto! I have heard people rave about it and I am curious but not to buy full size when I have boxes full of hair products already.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 2, 2013)

> > I hope I get the Beauty Protector. I've heard lot of good things about it, but I have a ton of hair products already, so I don't want to spend money on it only to find it works just as well as what I already have.
> 
> 
> Ditto! I have heard people rave about it and I am curious but not to buy full size when I have boxes full of hair products already.


 I spray the beauty protector on shower damp hair, comb it out with a pick, and smooth on some sexy healthy hair soy nourishing treatment I got in my ipsy bag....oh, heaven!


----------



## beautynewbie (Jun 2, 2013)

> I spray the beauty protector on shower damp hair, comb it out with a pick, and smooth on some sexy healthy hair soy nourishing treatment I got in my ipsy bag....oh, heaven!


I must be doing something wrong because I was not impressed with the Beauty Protector although I did like the scent. I will have to give it another try because I feel like I'm missing something!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I spray the beauty protector on shower damp hair, comb it out with a pick, and smooth on some sexy healthy hair soy nourishing treatment I got in my ipsy bag....oh, heaven!
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *award04* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Looks like leftovers from previous boxes. Some of the items look okay but others....ðŸ˜¦


 I think they usually upload the new stuff later. A lot of times when I have a new product my box page just shows the old items then a few days later all the items show up.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I must be doing something wrong because I was not impressed with the Beauty Protector although I did like the scent. I will have to give it another try because I feel like I'm missing something!


I agree it wasn't super impressive. I mean for that price I know way cheaper products that work about the same or if I want to splurge I can get the Sebastian Potion 9.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 2, 2013)

> > > I hope I get the Beauty Protector. I've heard lot of good things about it, but I have a ton of hair products already, so I don't want to spend money on it only to find it works just as well as what I already have.
> >
> >
> > Ditto! I have heard people rave about it and I am curious but not to buy full size when I have boxes full of hair products already.
> ...


 Scooby do you blow dry your hair after putting the soy stuff in or just let it air-dry? I got the soy stuff but never thought to use it WITH the BP!


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mspocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't heard one bad thing about it! (except for the price--oh well!)


 You will love the deep repair mask! I bought one back in March when I got a sample from Birchbox. I loved it so much that I just bought a back up this month!! A little goes a long way so I know I am good for the rest of the year but I can't stop thinking that I need a back up for the back up lol.

You will love it and will get addictive


----------



## casualconcern (Jun 2, 2013)

I had a dream last night I got an email "sneak peak" of this month's box and it was all full-size products. I nearly died of happiness - too bad it's just a dream!


----------



## queenofperil (Jun 2, 2013)

I always hate this time. The end of the month goes by pretty quickly, then it's the beginning of a new month that WON'T FREAKING PROGRESS TO THE TENTH. Not that I really want it to be the tenth because I have a final the next day. :/. Maybe my Birchbox will console me.


----------



## SamAsh (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I must be doing something wrong because I was not impressed with the Beauty Protector although I did like the scent. I will have to give it another try because I feel like I'm missing something!


 I feel the same way! Obviously it smells great, but it left my hair feeling greasy, which is strange because it's normally super dry.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh- I wanted to say something- i have been using the Deva Curl system I got in my box last month- first time i've ever tried a 'no poo' system and I really like it! When i rinse everything out my hair is crazy silky! It smells amazing too! On the other hand I thought the whish shaving cream I got sucked. I am really not a fan of non foaming shave creams. I did like the first aide beauty shave cream, but not this. And I thought it smelled like buttery blueberry pancakes- that was a plus i guess, but I don't want to get hungry while i shave, lol.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm a little lost. What's this about men's items in our boxes? Is it for this month? That would really annoy me if true.


It was a sample from BB Men last year that was put in June boxes I think. I sent mine to LindaJean.


----------



## Roxane68 (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh- I wanted to say something- i have been using the Deva Curl system I got in my box last month- first time i've ever tried a 'no poo' system and I really like it! When i rinse everything out my hair is crazy silky! It smells amazing too! On the other hand I thought the whish shaving cream I got sucked. I am really not a fan of non foaming shave creams. I did like the first aide beauty shave cream, but not this. And I thought it smelled like buttery blueberry pancakes- that was a plus i guess, but I don't want to get hungry while i shave, lol.


I got the Deva Curl system in my box but haven't tried it yet. It looks like I could probably get a few uses out of it so I need to figure out what I can transfer the packet into. I have been hearing good reviews on it!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 2, 2013)

> I don't know why I never thought of transfering packet contents in to more stable packaging. That's brilliant! I'm going to have to buy some tiny jars and bottles.Â


 I save several containers like sample face cream pots and fill them with stuff all the time. Works like a charm and you waste less product, with drying out and stuff


----------



## mspocket (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You will love the deep repair mask! I bought one back in March when I got a sample from Birchbox. I loved it so much that I just bought a back up this month!! A little goes a long way so I know I am good for the rest of the year but I can't stop thinking that I need a back up for the back up lol.
> 
> You will love it and will get addictive


 hooray!! That's exactly what I wanna hear!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the Deva Curl system in my box but haven't tried it yet. It looks like I could probably get a few uses out of it so I need to figure out what I can transfer the packet into. I have been hearing good reviews on it!


 Deva Curl is marketing those 1oz packets as a 1 week trial!


----------



## kgirl42 (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Deva Curl is marketing those 1oz packets as a 1 week trial!


 Haha I guess I used a week's worth of "no-poo" in one day, then... oops!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My problem with Deva Curl is that the no-lather thing really throws me off. Without lather, I have no way of gauging how much I need for my hair to be clean. I guess I overestimated... by a lot. haha


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't know why I never thought of transfering packet contents in to more stable packaging. That's brilliant! I'm going to have to buy some tiny jars and bottles.
> ...


----------



## cari12 (Jun 3, 2013)

I got these from Amazon, from a rec on here (pretty sure it was from a thread in this group too!)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B2FV9NO/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1

They're really awesome! I've used them for my Weleda lotion samples and the little tiny loose powder shadows from Beauty Army. Such a clever way to use the foil samples/too small samples without them drying out or spilling all over!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got these from Amazon, from a rec on here (pretty sure it was from a thread in this group too!)
> 
> ...


 Haha, and in a total lack-of-self-control moment... I just bought these!  I've been looking all over for little jars WITH sifters that didn't cost a fortune (I have the BA/Whip Hand pigments and a bunch of NYX ones that I never use because I'm clumsy and tend to knock over those tall, skinny bottles) and that price is perfect! AND free shipping!

Yay!


----------



## tasertag (Jun 3, 2013)

Fingers crossed for the sneak peak video today?


----------



## mspocket (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fingers crossed for the sneak peak video today?


 seriously!!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fingers crossed for the sneak peak video today?


 I hope we get one.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got these from Amazon, from a rec on here (pretty sure it was from a thread in this group too!)
> 
> ...


 Being the queen of frugal, I found those on amazon a month or so back, but never "pulled the trigger" on buying. So just the other day, I found 12 "mix and store paint pots" for $2.99 (even cheaper if they're half off or you have a 40% off coupon!) at Hobby Lobby.  Now, they're not as "high quality" as the ones from amazon, and they don't have a sifter or anything... but for $3... they work! My hubby's face wash/lotion samples have found a home! And now I don't have to be afraid to open a foil pack and waste half of it!

http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/1-ounce-mix-n-store-paint-pots-124966/


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Jun 3, 2013)

> I must be doing something wrong because I was not impressed with the Beauty Protector although I did like the scent. I will have to give it another try because I feel like I'm missing something!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I don't like the beauty protector either. Made my hair feel weird. I'll keep my milkshake leave in. Thanks very much. Lol


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Deva Curl is marketing those 1oz packets as a 1 week trial!


 I was surprised too, but I started using it Friday and I still have a lot left! the defining gel especially! I use maybe a little more than a quarter sized dollop on my hair (1/2 way down my back)


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fingers crossed for the sneak peak video today?


Me too!


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm using empty sprinkle jars as sifter jars for powder samples. They are little ones from a multi color sprinkle pack.


----------



## torijill (Jun 3, 2013)

Re: getting the most out of foil packets, a saleslady at Kiehl's told me to make a tiny pinhole at the top, and it sort of self-seals.  One of their Abyssine Eye Cream packets lasted well over a month for me!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *torijill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Re: getting the most out of foil packets, a saleslady at Kiehl's told me to make a tiny pinhole at the top, and it sort of self-seals.  One of their Abyssine Eye Cream packets lasted well over a month for me!


 WOW! That's an awesome idea! I'll have to try that!


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 3, 2013)

I know! Great ideas! I never know what to do with those packets!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 3, 2013)

I received the Beauty Protector last month.  I really liked it UNTIL I started itching.  Unfortunately, I think it gave me a rash on my scalp.  Crazy since I'm allergic to nothing.  Too bad cuz my hair felt really nice.  I also couldn't quite get used to the scent.


----------



## Monumentmaven (Jun 3, 2013)

A friend from England was raving about her UK Birchbox this month.  She laughed when I told her about mine (especially the pink pen.)  I looked up the Birchbox UK site and was shocked at how good their boxes are (including a drawstring bag instead of tissue paper.)  Take a look:  http://birchbox.co.uk/box  I wonder why ours are so bad in comparison?


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 3, 2013)

> A friend from England was raving about her UK Birchbox this month.Â  She laughed when I told her about mine (especially the pink pen.)Â  I looked up the Birchbox UK site and was shocked at how good their boxes are (including a drawstring bag instead of tissue paper.)Â  Take a look:Â  http://birchbox.co.uk/boxÂ  I wonder why ours are so bad in comparison?


 Wow those are great sized samples. Of course if we got that here ppl would complain that there wasn't enough makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Would love to try some of those brands in a US birchbox.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Monumentmaven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A friend from England was raving about her UK Birchbox this month.  She laughed when I told her about mine (especially the pink pen.)  I looked up the Birchbox UK site and was shocked at how good their boxes are (including a drawstring bag instead of tissue paper.)  Take a look:  http://birchbox.co.uk/box  I wonder why ours are so bad in comparison?


Wow! I ended up looking it up and that was a great box! Much better then what I got in my US box.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 3, 2013)

I'd seriously consider paying a little extra to get a box of similar quality of the UK birchboxes


----------



## cari12 (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 3, 2013)

> I'd seriously consider paying a little extra to get a box of similar quality of the UK birchboxes


 The UK Birchboxes are, at current exchange rates, about 2X what we pay in the US. Â£10 plus Â£2.95 shipping/handling totalling Â£12.95 a month is just a little less than $20. So you could get 2 US BBs for the same price. IDK, it would be kind of tough to decide if I wanted bigger samples of different brands or just more samples.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd seriously consider paying a little extra to get a box of similar quality of the UK birchboxes


As would I...I get serious box envy whenever I see the UK boxes. I mean, look at one of their boxes from May. It has a full size OPI polish in it! http://www.talesofapaleface.com/2013/05/birchbox-uk-may-2013-sneak-peak.html


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The UK Birchboxes are, at current exchange rates, about 2X what we pay in the US. Â£10 plus Â£2.95 shipping/handling totalling Â£12.95 a month is just a little less than $20. So you could get 2 US BBs for the same price. IDK, it would be kind of tough to decide if I wanted bigger samples of different brands or just more samples.


 : yeah, but the cost of living/price of products in general is not the same. $10 USD would be able to get us more in the US than it would be able in the UK. For example, OPI &gt; Â£10 MSRP where as in the US, it's about $9, so OPI is less twice as expensive for the same product.

Technically, for the amount of product they're getting based on their MSRP, they're getting way more than we are. But BB is a us-based company so they probably pay US prices for boxes and count it US profits. So they're making more money and can provide better boxes. Sucks for us ha


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got these from Amazon, from a rec on here (pretty sure it was from a thread in this group too!)
> 
> ...


YES! Those are the ones I recommended a while back, I've been using them for months now and I ADORE THEM. They're the perfect size for a normal foil packet!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SandyNoemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sadly, but not sadly, this will me my last birchbox(for now)
> 
> I've been super disappointed in mostly all my boxes this year. DulceCandy posted about a new sub BoxyCharm so BB is getting swapped out. I would like to keep all 3 BUT boxycharm is $21 a month, so someone had to get cut. I've been so happy with ipsy that there was no way id let them go. High hopes for this new box


 $21 seems kind of steep for brands I can pick up at any CVS.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 3, 2013)

Boxy Charm is super fishy to me. I hope it works out, but I agree with MissTrix.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *SandyNoemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## gemstone (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SandyNoemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sadly, but not sadly, this will me my last birchbox(for now)
> 
> I've been super disappointed in mostly all my boxes this year. DulceCandy posted about a new sub BoxyCharm so BB is getting swapped out. I would like to keep all 3 BUT boxycharm is $21 a month, so someone had to get cut. I've been so happy with ipsy that there was no way id let them go. High hopes for this new box


 
Wasn't this the company that kept spamming users to post about them on MuT?


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Boxy Charm is super fishy to me. I hope it works out, but I agree with MissTrix.


 I have to agree as well. Why pay $21 for items I can get for free at ULTA or another drugstore using sales and coupons?



> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wasn't this the company that kept spamming users to post about them on MuT?


 Yup and why the account from BoxyCharm was banned.


----------



## queenofperil (Jun 3, 2013)

I was hoping the sneak peak video would be up. Dang. :/


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Boxy Charm is super fishy to me. I hope it works out, but I agree with MissTrix.
> ...


----------



## Steffi (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> $21 seems kind of steep for brands I can pick up at any CVS.


 I have to agree.  Heck, I could probably go to Walmart and get them even cheaper.


----------



## Steffi (Jun 3, 2013)

I want sneak peeks already!  Yeah, even though I -just- signed back up for birchbox.hahaha.


----------



## BisousDarling (Jun 3, 2013)

I love the UK Birchboxes and I get so jealous seeing pictures of them. When I was living in France, I was *so tempted* to get the Jolie Box, but I didn't trust the people who owned my house to give me packages, so I never subscribed. Le sigh...


----------



## wildsp187 (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SandyNoemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sadly, but not sadly, this will me my last birchbox(for now)
> 
> I've been super disappointed in mostly all my boxes this year. DulceCandy posted about a new sub BoxyCharm so BB is getting swapped out. I would like to keep all 3 BUT boxycharm is $21 a month, so someone had to get cut. I've been so happy with ipsy that there was no way id let them go. High hopes for this new box


Yeah.. and their website is STILL a lot like Glossybox.  Check out the "Our Brands" pages..

http://www.boxycharm.com/brands.html#

http://www.glossybox.com/brands/

But click on a brand on the boxycharm site and it just loops to the same page..


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jun 3, 2013)

They are toying with us!! Give me a spoiler BB - I need a fix.  

I promise...I'll be better next month (said no MUT member ever).


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 3, 2013)

I save Lush containers- both the pots the products come in and the little sample pots- and use them for any samples I get in packets. They've been working really well. I also use the larger pots in my bathroom drawers for organizing things like lip glosses and perfume samples.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I save Lush containers- both the pots the products come in and the little sample pots- and use them for any samples I get in packets. They've been working really well. I also use the larger pots in my bathroom drawers for organizing things like lip glosses and perfume samples.


 I return those pots for free face masks! Love their masks.


----------



## misskelliemarie (Jun 3, 2013)

I just checked out their website and they contradicted themselves quite a few times. It seems like whoever created the website did it super fast and copied other subscriptions. It seems fishy to me too.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 3, 2013)

Regarding getting the most out of packets, I save and clean out jars from eye creams and things of that nature, and use masking tape to relabel them. They really do last so much longer!


----------



## PaulaG (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah.. and their website is STILL a lot like Glossybox.  Check out the "Our Brands" pages..
> ...


 I found this review on YouTube for BoxyCharm.  Some of the comments are great!  And no I won't be subscribing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLG8IcBRVgI


----------



## KayEss (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was hoping the sneak peak video would be up. Dang. :/


 I know! Why is it taking so long?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 3, 2013)

> I found this review on YouTube for BoxyCharm.Â  Some of the comments are great!Â  And no I won't be subscribing. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLG8IcBRVgI


 That was a great video! I'll stick to Birchbox. Can't believe its already June!


----------



## misskelliemarie (Jun 3, 2013)

OMG! She is so funny! I definitely just subscribed to her after watching that video!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 3, 2013)

LOL, that video!

See,I don't mind drugstore products, and  I wouldn't mind a box like that if it was a bit cheaper...$10-$15 would be a better price.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm hoping I get my regular box before the beauty award boxes come out. I need 50 points to get to 400.

I'm not sure how much they will be, but $40 worth of credit would definitely be nice!


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jun 4, 2013)

I went to the BB site to shop and use up my points because I'm considering canceling, and the new site took me aback. Hmmm. I wonder if this means any other changes.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 4, 2013)

I must ask what is a beauty award box ?? It sounds interesting...


----------



## meaganola (Jun 4, 2013)

> I went to the BB site to shop and use up my points because I'm considering canceling, and the new site took me aback. Hmmm. I wonder if this means any other changes.Â


 Ooh, it's playing much better with my iPhone than the old site. I have to resize pages, but those drop down menus that didn't work have been changed around and now cooperate.


----------



## beautynewbie (Jun 4, 2013)

Omg yes! I can review stuff from my iPad! Hallelujah!


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 4, 2013)

> Omg yes! I can review stuff from my iPad! Hallelujah!


WHHHHAAAAAAA?????? No way! I've been dying to review from my iPad! *scrambles to try it out*


----------



## meaganola (Jun 4, 2013)

The real test will be on the 10th when it's box feedback time.


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 4, 2013)

Those really cute stud earing are in the bonus shop now....  Free with a $125 order      seems like a lot to have to spend to get them.


----------



## beautynewbie (Jun 4, 2013)

> WHHHHAAAAAAA?????? No way! I've been dying to review from my iPad! *scrambles to try it out*


I got my reviews in without having to crank up the laptop! This totally made my day since I always fuss about using the laptop just for the review points!


----------



## girlwithclass (Jun 4, 2013)

Ohh - totally didn't notice the new site! It looks pretty nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I noticed June products have updated with some new items:
http://www.birchbox.com/shop/june-2013-box


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 4, 2013)

OOOooooooo, how very interesting! I'm still trying to learn the basic navigation and layout but not bad so far.

THE IMPORTANT FACT - There IS still a clicky truck!


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 4, 2013)

> OOOooooooo, how very interesting! I'm still trying to learn the basic navigation and layout but not bad so far. THE IMPORTANT FACT - There IS still a clicky truck! :clap


 Yay! Clicky trucks a must!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SamAsh (Jun 4, 2013)

OOOOH the new site looks awesome! Also, isn't this the month where the new profile questions go into effect?!


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 4, 2013)

I wish Birchbox (and Ipsy) would make mobile sites. I do 95% of stuff on my phone because it's so handy!!


----------



## queenofperil (Jun 4, 2013)

Uh oh. I foresee a lot of complaining about the patches, Twistbands, and gum.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those really cute stud earing are in the bonus shop now....  Free with a $125 order      seems like a lot to have to spend to get them.


 That's ridiculous. You could buy a lot of pyramid stud earrings for that price.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ah fuu. I marked that I wanted polishes (I do!), but if they're going to be CC, I'm going to be upset. XD; Excited though!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 4, 2013)

love the new site, their new (ish) designers have been consistently awesome, ipsy could really take a page out of their book, despite having a great service, the ipsy website it so basic and boring (opinion) and their graphics look like high school graphics projects.

I like that they have gotten rid of the pink in order to encorporate the bb man aspect of their company, it makes more sense to have a gender neutral site at this point.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 4, 2013)

the new site looks good. they even changed their logo, the color scheme of the men's box, and the boxes themselves. interesting.


----------



## JessicaK (Jun 4, 2013)

Does anyone know what Birchbox FR and Birchbox ES are?


----------



## tasertag (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those really cute stud earing are in the bonus shop now....  Free with a $125 order      seems like a lot to have to spend to get them.


 That's a bummer. I thought they were super cute.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 4, 2013)

I love the new website look!  It's so much cleaner and more "grown-up" than before.  Not that I didn't absolutely love the pink!  But it's also easier to navigate!  And I love that it'll cooperate more with phones and iPads!

There's a lot of stuff that I'm excited about in the June store!

I love every color of the CC Wanderlust collection

I like the perfumes in the store this month, would not mind getting either Folle de Joie or Mizrahi Fabulous

I still have yet to try any Kerastase product!

I would even happily take any of those nautical Twistbands!  So cutes!

The one thing I'm skeptical about is the gum.  Please, Birchbox, do NOT make that the lifestyle extra for every box this month!  I will be cranky!

Very excited at the possibilities for June!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 4, 2013)

> Does anyone know what Birchbox FR and Birchbox ES are?


 Birchbox France and Birchbox Espana.


----------



## tasertag (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the new website look!  It's so much cleaner and more "grown-up" than before.  Not that I didn't absolutely love the pink!  But it's also easier to navigate!  And I love that it'll cooperate more with phones and iPads!
> 
> ...


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 4, 2013)

I am so excited for June now that they put in some new products!
 
I so don't want the gum! Every time I chew gum I get really sick afterwards. And it happens with any flavor. At least I have someone I can trade it with.

But the polish is super pretty and I'm hoping to possibly get an eyeko liner or the glossy kiss.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jun 4, 2013)

If I get gum, I'm gonna go postal. LOL okay maybe not that far, but I will be a very unhappy camper. And I love camping.


----------



## SandyNoemy (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have to agree as well. Why pay $21 for items I can get for free at ULTA or another drugstore using sales and coupons?
> ...


 wow, I didn't know that! Definitely second guessing joining this sub.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 4, 2013)

> WHHHHAAAAAAA?????? No way! I've been dying to review from my iPad! *scrambles to try it out*


 Are you serious??!! Last night I had to look up Birchbox website real quick to find that eyeliner color that I was telling my sister about. I noticed the change like black headboard. I was kinda confused bec at first I thought it was a fluke but I was tired and didn't bother to explore that. Now, all of you guys are talking about those new changes?!?? Now I'm going back and explore their website.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you serious??!! Last night I had to look up Birchbox website real quick to find that eyeliner color that I was telling my sister about. I noticed the change like black headboard. I was kinda confused bec at first I thought it was a fluke but I was tired and didn't bother to explore that. Now, all of you guys are talking about those new changes?!?? Now I'm going back and explore their website.


 It doesn't load right on my work computer, running IE8. No matter how much we all tell them we despise IE, they don't feel the need to install (or let us) a superior browser lol.

SO, no matter what I always get this message that pops up about whether or not I want to view content that was delivered securely, and whether I click yes or no, it loads the same. And compatibility mode makes it look worse lol. So as a result, I cannot leave feedback at all from that computer. Thankfully I have FF on my phone and I can leave feedback from there, and I've ordered a new charger for my laptop so yay! hahaha I do like the look of the new site though, from what I can tell.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ewww I don't like the new site. I just checked it that work where we can only use Internet Explorer and it's all kinds of messed up. Hopefully it looks better on other browsers. Not a big deal though!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Just got this email about a minute ago; not sure if u guys have gotten it? Today we're debuting an updated style and logo that represents the next chapter for the Birchbox brand. We're thrilled with our new look, but even more excited about what it represents: our commitment to evolving Birchbox to bring you the best discovery experience possible. Here are just a few recent tweaks we've made. More Personalization We've added questions to your beauty profile that will allow us to send you more of what you want and less of what you don't. View the updated profile. A Revamped Look Birchbox has grown up a lot since our early days. Our new style better represents our brand's personality: fun, sophisticated, and authentic. We can't wait to hear what you think! Read our Creative Director's take. Improved Site Features We've tinkered with our product search to help you find what you want faster and easier. Our new favorites feature allows you keep all your discoveries in one place. Learn about Favorites. More Ways to Discover and Shop We continue to expand our Bonus Shop, with offers that allow you to add amazing products or samples to your full-size orders. Check out the Bonus Shop. And we're not stopping there! While we will take a moment to toast our new look today, our phenomenal team is already hard at work on the next round of improvements to make the Birchbox shopping experience even better. Thank you, Katia &amp; Hayley Birchbox Co-Founders


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ewww I don't like the new site. I just checked it that work where we can only use Internet Explorer and it's all kinds of messed up. Hopefully it looks better on other browsers.
> 
> Not a big deal though!


 i use IE at work, and it looks fine here - however we also use a rather old version!


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 4, 2013)

I wonder if part of it was to appeal to men. I mean there aren't that many guys who'd be excited about a bright pink website.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 4, 2013)

Also - I would be SUPER excited to get any of the *color club *(i know i know), the *laundress wash and stain bar *(no idea why, i hate laundry) the *fabulous* (i got in in one box last month and LOVED it, then i shattered it on my b-room counter...oops), *mirenesse*, either of the *stila* products (please please please!!!), or the *YB Hi-Def powder - *looks like a decent month to me!


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wonder if part of it was to appeal to men. I mean there aren't that many guys who'd be excited about a bright pink website.


 the man side was never pink - but i guess you kinda had to go thru the womens side to get to the mens...


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ugh! It also sucks on my phone. When I zoom in, the header doesn't resize. I also can't find my account information. I finally logged in through the Gift subscription link but there's no way to view my account. Did they add more new questions or are they referencing the ones that showed up last month?


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 4, 2013)

> i use IE at work, and it looks fine here - however we also use a rather old version!


 We are on IE 8 and the layout is all over the place. It looks like half the page is missing and there's just a bunch of orange links at the top!


----------



## tasertag (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got this email about a minute ago; not sure if u guys have gotten it?
> 
> Today we're debuting an updated style and logo that represents the next chapter for the Birchbox brand. We're thrilled with our new look, but even more excited about what it represents: our commitment to evolving Birchbox to bring you the best discovery experience possible. Here are just a few recent tweaks we've made.
> ...


 I didn't check my email yet, but this sounds really exciting!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 4, 2013)

I get that they wanted to go with a more "gender neutral" look but, in my opinion, they overshot it and went straight to masculine. Dark grey, mustard yellow, dark orange, and celery green... yuck.


----------



## jessicarobin (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohh - totally didn't notice the new site! It looks pretty nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 
Ooh, I really want to get the Davines shampoo and conditioner.  I used to use my mom's all the time. 

I'm down for anything but the self-tanners.


----------



## jessicarobin (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh, and regarding the new website design... I don't hate it, but I feel like they completely lost all reference to the "birch" aspect of "birchbox."  My boyfriend is always teasing me about the name, asking if it comes in an actual birch box.  And my response was always, "No, but the logo kind of looks like pink birch bark."  But not any more!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jun 4, 2013)

This is how birchbox comes up on horrid IE8. Beautiful, In't it?! haha.


----------



## jessicarobin (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is how birchbox comes up on horrid IE8. Beautiful, In't it?! haha.


 Ooof.  It looks good on Firefox for OS X.  I'm wondering when they'll roll out a mobile site.  They needed that more than a new design facelift.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ooof.  It looks good on Firefox for OS X.  I'm wondering when they'll roll out a mobile site.  They needed that more than a new design facelift.


 Very much agreed. When I get home I'll see it on FF, I'm sure it will be better lol I'll just avoid shopping at work, saves me money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Why not try google Chrome?


----------



## gemstone (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get that they wanted to go with a more "gender neutral" look but, in my opinion, they overshot it and went straight to masculine. Dark grey, mustard yellow, dark orange, and celery green... yuck.


 I think all of these colors (plus the two you missed- deep fuschia and teal) are very gender neutral.  Sometimes I think we have a habit of seeing anything that isn't overtly feminine as being "masculine"


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Why not try google Chrome?


 I know here it's a security issue. IE8 is the only approved browser. We gripe about it ALL of the time, but they don't really care! LOL


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 4, 2013)

I like the new site, except for the new logo - i kind of hate it.....


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 4, 2013)

No promo video yet!?


----------



## Dollysantana (Jun 4, 2013)

For anyone who wanted to try cashmere curls they are giving out free samples here is the linkhttp://www.curls.biz/index.php?page=cashmere-curls.html


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think all of these colors (plus the two you missed- deep fuschia and teal) are very gender neutral.  Sometimes I think we have a habit of seeing anything that isn't overtly feminine as being "masculine"


 I agree. I like the new branding. The colors don't read super masculine to me. If anything, I was always turned off by the visual assault of pink every time I visited the site.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Why not try google Chrome?


 Yeah, it's coming up perfectly for me on Chrome.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Why not try google Chrome?


 Here at work they only have IE8 installed and that is all that is allowed to be installed, I believe its probably chalked up to security too, even though we can hardly do anything right on this evil browser. haha


----------



## Antidentite (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are awesome for finding this!  I received the cashmere curls, not the jelly, in my Birchbox a few months ago and I really liked it.  I thought it was the same line they are carrying at target but that is some cheaper line with different ingredients.  I really appreciate that Birchbox has recently become more curly hair friendly.  Yay for sulfate and silicone free products!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 4, 2013)

I hope more boxes get the Paul and Joe primer this time. I'd really love to try it!


----------



## avonleabelle (Jun 4, 2013)

Probably off topic but when I was in grad school one of the classes I took we had to design a website from scratch. IE is very hard to design for. Our website would look and work great in Foxfire and Chrome but would be messed up in IE. Computer code has to be perfect for it to work in IE so it's probably not working for y'all because of sloppy coding. The new website looks okay. I like that I can access areas on my iPad that I had a hard time doing before. Most of love I love that I can finally do reviews on my iPad. About time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Xiang (Jun 4, 2013)

Birchbox's new site design looks nice. I got distracted looking at the products in the photos though. Anybody can tell what that pretty little pink, clear, yellow bottle is in the second photo?


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you for this!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Birchbox's new site design looks nice. I got distracted looking at the products in the photos though. Anybody can tell what that pretty little pink, clear, yellow bottle is in the second photo?


 I think it's Ojon hair oil.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm ambivalent about the new site design. It looks a lot like a flash sale site a la Sneakpeeq and Fab now... Birchbox has lost a lot of what made it original and had personality. But from a purely aesthetic, designer point of view, I don't think it's ugly. It's chic enough and in style with the designs of the time.

I'm just wondering if they got users to beta test or leave feedback. : probably should've done that.


----------



## Xiang (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's Ojon hair oil.


 Ahh, ty! I thought it might be a nail product, like a new top/base coat or something.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am loving the site re-design! The colors, logo, layout, etc. all so much more pleasing to me. Definitely gender neutral! Excited to see how all the changes play out and for the sneak peek video!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got this email about a minute ago; not sure if u guys have gotten it?
> 
> More Personalization
> ...


 I just retook the quizey thing and I didn't see any new questions? I assumed there would be if it was going to be more personalized.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm ambivalent about the new site design. It looks a lot like a flash sale site a la Sneakpeeq and Fab now... Birchbox has lost a lot of what made it original and had personality. But from a purely aesthetic, designer point of view, I don't think it's ugly. It's chic enough and in style with the designs of the time.
> 
> I'm just wondering if they got users to beta test or leave feedback. : probably should've done that.


 I 150% agree with this.

I don't think it's ugly either however their brand was the double square logo (the birch color center surrounded by the hot pink border making it a double square). This plain white logo with a diamond next to it doesn't make it standout at all to me. It now looks generic and kind of takes away from their originality.


----------



## Dollysantana (Jun 4, 2013)

Sneek peek video today when they hear from 500 people on Facebook.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Xiang (Jun 4, 2013)

It's only at 60 likes so far...... &gt;_&lt;

Oh wait, it's only been 6 mins since they posted that, haha.


----------



## tasertag (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sneek peek video today when they hear from 500 people on Facebook.






 YES


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 4, 2013)

Wanderlust theme! Can't wait for the video :3


----------



## cskeiser (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I 150% agree with this.
> ...


 I agree


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 4, 2013)

I've cancelled my subscription. What I posted on to their Facebook wall.



> Well after two years of being a member of Birchbox (May 24, 2011) I've cancelled my subscription. Over the last five months the boxes have been lackluster for me. I stopped doing spoilers and sneak peeks because I stopped caring. While from time to time there were some good items in my box like the Sumita eyeliner overall if you were to ask me what items I received from Birchbox that I liked lately I'd be hard pressed to tell you. I can tell you almost all the items from my boxes in 2011 and in 2012 but from my 2013 boxes I can't.
> 
> Between the foil samples, the one-time use products Birchbox has slipped from being my #1 beauty box subscription service to #4 behind Ipsy, Beauty Army and Sample Society. There was a time I'd rave about Birchbox but the last five months I can't think of one time I've raved other than about a single particular product. The other thing that has bothered me over the last few months is the sheer number of variations. When I began my subscription in 2011 there were between 10 to 15 variations per month and here it is mid-2013 and it's now up to 40 variations per month! Worse is that value of the boxes range from barely $11 and go up so it hasn't been fair to subscribers to see one person get a box valued at almost $80 while their own box was barely $11!
> 
> ...


----------



## ReneeYoungblood (Jun 4, 2013)

So true...It would be interesting to know what their reply was...


----------



## Steffi (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ReneeYoungblood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So true...It would be interesting to know what their reply was...


 Probably the usual canned "sorry you're disappointed, we strive to bring the best blah blah" kind of response they always give.


----------



## wadedl (Jun 4, 2013)

The new site is so generic. First thing I did was ask my husband is that Shopify? They are template based and a lot have that sort of look. We just did our website in Shopify and when it was first installed all the text was huge! He had to go adjust all the text sizing for me because I was like that is so ugly!

 Everything is huge. It was probably designed on a Giant IMac like my husband's where it looks wonderful but then you look at it on my laptop and its just monstrous. It looks a little slapped together to me because of the sizing, proportions almost a first draft when I am designing.

I will have to look at it later on his iMac and maybe my opinion will change.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I 150% agree with this.
> ...


 I agree!  It's not ugly but it's lost it's originality.  I really liked the pink on the website before, it made the online experience unique and special.  Now it's just ordinary, very clean but now it's just terribly mainstream.  The pink had verve.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 4, 2013)

There's something about the new logo that just seems childish and "hip look of the moment" I think the old logo was much more iconic and would've had more "staying power" if that makes sense.


----------



## gemstone (Jun 4, 2013)

> Probably the usual canned "sorry you're disappointed, we strive to bring the best blah blah" kind of response they always give.


 I honestly feel like that's the only response they can give. What are they supposed to say? The people that run social media have no control over how the company is run.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's something about the new logo that just seems childish and "hip look of the moment" I think the old logo was much more iconic and would've had more "staying power" if that makes sense.


 I definitely see where you're coming from with "hip look of the moment," but I actually think the new logo (black B with a diamond cutout in the middle) is pretty striking.  Once we get used to it, I think it will be instantly recognizable and more unique than simply a pink/white square with the word Birchbox inside of it. 

If they're going for instant brand recognition, I think they made a good move... especially as they continue to branch out to men's items and home products, they need to distance themselves from looking too girly and cutesy.


----------



## wadedl (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's something about the new logo that just seems childish and "hip look of the moment" I think the old logo was much more iconic and would've had more "staying power" if that makes sense.


 



It really bugs me, the proportions.... Its really bad!!!!!


----------



## gemstone (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I definitely see where you're coming from with "hip look of the moment," but I actually think the new logo (black B with a diamond cutout in the middle) is pretty striking.  Once we get used to it, I think it will be instantly recognizable and more unique than simply a pink/white square with the word Birchbox inside of it.
> ...


 Yeah, I hated the girly/cutesy design scheme.

This happens when basically any company changes their logo, people hate it until they get used to it.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 4, 2013)

but now i have this cute leather keychain with the OLD bb logo on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  --- hmm i'm yearly this month on my other sub, wonder what they'll send!?


----------



## gemstone (Jun 4, 2013)

video is on youtube!


----------



## tasertag (Jun 4, 2013)

> video is on youtube!


 Yay video!!! And I like the new logo on the box!!


----------



## ydlr20 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> video is on youtube!


 Everything looks good. But if I had to choose, I would really want:

The Origins Mask and the YoungBlood Perfecting Powder


----------



## aricukier (Jun 4, 2013)

It looks like a hit or miss this month.  The sample sizes are getting laughable at this point.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow. This might be the best spoiler video they've had in a few months. I want any/all of those items! I'm loving the nail polish colors, I'm a sucker for neutrals/pastels.

I'm excited!!!!!

The logo works better on the box than that lime green monstrosity.


----------



## Xiang (Jun 4, 2013)

I wonder about the size of the origins charcoal mask. I don't see the sample size on the table.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder about the size of the origins charcoal mask. I don't see the sample size on the table.


 I noticed that too. And it seems like something big enough that the full size could fit in the box.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder about the size of the origins charcoal mask. I don't see the sample size on the table.


 hhahahah that's the first thing I thought. then I immediately scanned the table for packets. I hope I don't get foil packets. lol.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jun 4, 2013)

Since Color Club will be in each box, I want Mod in Manhattan.  I already got a pink and pale green in Ipsy last month and wanted the cream color.  Fingers Crossed. 

Some of the items from the June shop that I would like to find in my box: Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser, Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner, Mirenesse Glossy Kiss (Not Quick Kiss), 29 Preserves Eye Emulsion ? (looks new with no reviews, not sure), Laqa &amp; Co. Lip color, Youngblood Hi-Definition Hydrating Mineral Perfecting Powder

I know I won't get all or any of these items, but to find at least one or two of my preferred items would be nice.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 4, 2013)

Spoiler



Oooh love it all! I really want the Origins mask, the hair stuff and the mattifyer. Maybe that nail polish in the mint color too!


----------



## Steffi (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow. This might be the best spoiler video they've had in a few months. I want any/all of those items! I'm loving the nail polish colors, I'm a sucker for neutrals/pastels.
> 
> ...


 I'm just a sucker for nail polish!  Also I don't see as many packets, so fingers crossed.


----------



## gemstone (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder about the size of the origins charcoal mask. I don't see the sample size on the table.


 I googled origins clear improvement mask sample, and the only ones I could find were in cute little tubes (7 mL)

This video was also shot almost a month ago, so maybe they didn't have the sample sizes in yet.


----------



## Shannon28 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a sample size of the

charcoal mask
that is about 1 oz I think. I'm excited about the

nail polish
, but everything else is kind of meh.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 4, 2013)

Excited for the CC polish, but not much else. Hoping I get a bunch of past products I haven't gotten to try yet like the BP spray and supergoop CC cream.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 4, 2013)

I hope to get that Color club Lime green polish "London Calling" that will fit great for my medium skin just like Mollie's. I used to work for Origins and the Charcoal Mask is very strong and you don't need much. I don't recommend it for anyone who have dry skin OTHERWISE you can leave it on for 10 mins for dry skin; 20 mins for oily skin. I'd rather to stick Behonite Clay mixed with vinegar and does not dry out my skin. 

 
I love Davies Hair products. Their products are made in Italy, pure organic and natural. The smell on their products are kinda pungent because there are no perfume or anything nice smelling. I don't recommend Davies products for anyone who have thick or full hair. Their jars are kinda awkward and impractical for shower caddy space (I wish they could do the tubes instead). I'm actually excited to try more of Davies products. It is better than Aveda products, YES! products, and Dr. Welda's. It's very expensive and works real well. I just don't like the smell. If your hair has a very strong PH issue; I don't recommend it. 
 
I'm intriguied by this Suki product foaming one; that's something I'd like to try. It's too bad they put it in a jar?! Why does it have to be jars?? Tubes are practical, drawer friendly, clutter free space. I understand the purpose behind of jars: freshness, glass keep preservative free products fresh...


----------



## BisousDarling (Jun 4, 2013)

I think that the samples that they showed are all really cool. I know for sure that the travel size of the Davines shampoo is $10 since you can buy it on Barney's (Saks? one of the high end department stores) website. Excited for my box!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 4, 2013)

This will be my last month of 2 boxes. If July's preview is just as good I might have to extend it!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 4, 2013)

I love origins so I hope I get it! and ick, color club. LOL, well maybe I'll give them a fair try again. Though I got a coral CC polish on this account with my first box (and I hate hate hate coral), so as long as it's any of the three other colors, I think I'd be okay with it. If they do send me coral, I'm going to be having very stern words with CS :| which I don't want to do.

I do actually think the new logo is cute and clever. They said they're physically changing the boxes too. Hm... does that mean we might be getting sturdier boxes a la BB UK? I'd like that. They'd be easier to upcycle, at least.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 4, 2013)

When I get my hair colored they use Davines hair color on my hair and my hair is in so much better shape than it has been in years, plus the color is so much more fade resistant and when it does fade (as red will do) it fades to a good color, never the faded red hair color. I cannot say enough good things about that line!


----------



## LindaD (Jun 4, 2013)

That Davines conditioner looks delicious, I now want ice cream...

Though, with my batting average with Birchbox, I'll probably get the gum and then stuff from past months. Or, since they said they're sampling the nail polish with everyone (which, ugh, I just hate Color Club), they'll save the gum for my next month. Sorry to be such a downer, I'm hoping that my bad luck will run out and eventually I'll get some enviable boxes. C'mon, Birchbox...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 4, 2013)

I think it all looks fab! They only thing I'm not too keen on is:

Youngblood...I wasn't that impressed with the last youngblood sample they sent
 
or

meh to the lil' lip duo...dunno why but it just isn't doing it for me....

but everything else looks awesome!


----------



## StickyLips (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> but now i have this cute leather keychain with the OLD bb logo on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  --- hmm i'm yearly this month on my other sub, wonder what they'll send!?


Did you get a gift from BB for your 1 year anniversary?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm actually pretty excited for this box.  June is my b-day so make it good Birchbox, make.it.good!

I usually only get one or two or none of the samples they feature in their videos.  And I want them all!  Especially the skin and nail care items.  Please no hair oils.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## queenofperil (Jun 4, 2013)

The Davines stuff had foil packets next to them in the video. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I have a full size bottle of the Origins Charcoal Mask already (spoiler: it ain't that big, even in full size), so I don't really want that. I'm also guessing those will be fairly small samples. The lip crayons would be cool. And, for the billionth time, I DON'T HAVE NAILS. Why must I always get polish? I barely squeaked by on funds this month, and the fact that I even get a Birchbox is a blessing. Almost had to cancel because I literally did not have ten dollars to spend. I really hope it's worth it for me this month.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 4, 2013)

It looks like the only foil packet is the conditioner. The shampoo is a small bottle.


----------



## brio444 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Maybe the weird proportions are on purpose to reflect the sizes of the samples lately.  See there's a weeeee tiny little sample (center square) in the big box.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Maybe the weird proportions are on purpose to reflect the sizes of the samples lately.  See there's a weeeee tiny little sample (center square) in the big box.






Cheers to you, that was brilliant! LOL I love it!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 4, 2013)

*sigh* Foil packets AGAIN. *grumblemumblepout*  Oh well, hopefully I'll be better at using them than I have in the past.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Emuhlyy (Jun 4, 2013)

I got the Suki Foaming Cleanser in my Hautelook BB and I loooove it.  I've only used it every other day for about a week now, but I can definitely tell a difference in what it has done for my skin.  I was previously using the Philosophy Microdelivery Exfoliating Wash and I like the Suki better.

I looove Origins so I'm really hoping for that.  Not too happy about the nail polish as I've got plenty in the last couple of months from ALL my subs.  Everything else looks awesome!!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Maybe the weird proportions are on purpose to reflect the sizes of the samples lately.  See there's a weeeee tiny little sample (center square) in the big box.


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 4, 2013)

Watched the video. I am undecided what I think about this month... 

I would like to try the mask-I always love trying those. I wear gel polish on my hands and have 100 regular polishes for my toes... I do not need more! The lipsticks look cute, but those colors are not something I would wear. I very rarely wear lipstick due to my job (animal hair + lip items = nasty hairy lips) and the rare occasion I go out... I won't be wearing a bright color. Otherwise... we will see what comes. I've been fairly happy with BB in the past 6-7 months I've subbed... and anything else just goes into my trading drawer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Maybe the weird proportions are on purpose to reflect the sizes of the samples lately.  See there's a weeeee tiny little sample (center square) in the big box.


----------



## libedon (Jun 4, 2013)

Thoughts and feels about the rebrand:

I don't think it's horrible for a company to rebrand themselves every five years or so to keep current and to stay relevant. I don't that their old logo was irrelevant, but I do think they wanted to move to differentiate themselves from their competitors (ie out of the pink logo field a la ipsy). I think the new logo looks chic and different, but I didn't quite know who it was when I looked at it. I think the simple look right now is very trendy and in-style for web design, and I wonder if they were pushed in that direction from the marketing firm they worked with (Red Antler: http://redantler.com/) based on their website design. I think the site is easier to navigate and looks more simple. It looks more editorial and easy to digest. It doesn't say "here's a fun subscription service" to me anymore - maybe that's what they were going for. The email they sent says they're going for "what their brand represents: fun, sophisticated and authentic." I don't get fun, but I do get sophisticated and maybe a hint of authenticity? That's all branding jargon bs in my opinion.

here's the recent blog they wrote about the rebrand: http://blog.birchbox.com/post/52057946367/blood-sweat-and-fonts-birchboxs-creative-director?utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=0528_W_May_Subs&amp;utm_campaign=060413_W_SUBS%20_Rebrand_Announcement&amp;utm_content=Final

I don't get the "spark" thing with the diamond at the end of "Birchbox." How is a diamond a spark. It's a box. on its side. And based on my last two boxes, I'm not seeing a spark. I also don't get why they decided to add some tribal-esque patterns to their site, it's like they've diluted every ounce of girlyness in their branding to make room for mens boxes and appeal to the international audiences. What do you think?


----------



## libedon (Jun 4, 2013)

Also watched the spoiler video:

I'm pumped about the limited edition polish, I'm a polish fiend and am excited to try any new pastel or color ever. I have the large size of the Origins mask and absolutely love it, I won't balk at another. I'm interested in trying the exfoliator that foams, that sounds like theee bomb. I'm pretty partial to fancy hair products but have decided that I don't want to get them in my Birchbox - they send tiny samples that are too small for my thick hair. I hope to try the lip duo, they look like a sheer flush of color that should be good for me. Overall, tentatively excited. Until I get three samples of SPF and a foil pack of hair gel. We'll see!
I honestly haven't cared for my last two months of boxes so much that I didn't even take a picture of them, not to mention I was missing a product from my box the last two months. Maybe they need to spend more on research and development and less on branding.


----------



## Xiang (Jun 4, 2013)

Now that I see their full site on that blog, it reminds me of a smartphone. Didn't notice that before.


----------



## beautybeth (Jun 4, 2013)

Ack, Katia's voice. "bringing it back this month for traahhveell" Lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 4, 2013)

> Wow. This might be the best spoiler video they've had in a few months. I want any/all of those items! I'm loving the nail polish colors, I'm a sucker for neutrals/pastels. I'm excited!!!!! The logo works better on the box than that lime green monstrosity.


 I agree! I'm loving all the featured items!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm not sure where all these complaints about foil samples are coming from lately, when their sample sizes have gotten a lot better imo (maybe not full size, but ever product I've gotten in the last four months or more has been multi use). The only time I've gotten a foil sample in the last four months, they've sent me multiple packets (and I've seen others get the same).

Foil packets are going to be inevitable at times, it's just more cost efficient for some companies, especially for cream products. But I appreciate the fact that they listened and started sending enough for multiple uses.


----------



## mks8372 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure where all these complaints about foil samples are coming from lately, when their sample sizes have gotten a lot better imo (maybe not full size, but ever product I've gotten in the last four months or more has been multi use). The only time I've gotten a foil sample in the last four months, they've sent me multiple packets (and I've seen others get the same).
> 
> Foil packets are going to be inevitable at times, it's just more cost efficient for some companies, especially for cream products. But I appreciate the fact that they listened and started sending enough for multiple uses.


I don't know if it is just because I feel a sense of accomplishment in using up foil packets (NEVER seem to get through full sizes or even many deluxe samples before I am on to something else!).. but I don't really mind the foils, especially if we get a couple.  I have been using the pin poke method to open them (that someone mentioned on here, a big thanks to whoever that was!) so I don't even worry about messes anymore.  Plus they are super light and don't take up any space for travel.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't know if it is just because I feel a sense of accomplishment in using up foil packets (NEVER seem to get through full sizes or even many deluxe samples before I am on to something else!).. but I don't really mind the foils, especially if we get a couple.  I have been using the pin poke method to open them (that someone mentioned on here, a big thanks to whoever that was!) so I don't even worry about messes anymore.  Plus they are super light and don't take up any space for travel.


 I've been taking my foil packets on trips lately too and its SO convenient. I'm not saying I want foil packets exclusively, but having a few to take with me somewhere definitely makes packing easier...and then I don't  have to worry about leaving nice full sized items behind accidentally.


----------



## queenofperil (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure where all these complaints about foil samples are coming from lately, when their sample sizes have gotten a lot better imo (maybe not full size, but ever product I've gotten in the last four months or more has been multi use). The only time I've gotten a foil sample in the last four months, they've sent me multiple packets (and I've seen others get the same).
> 
> Foil packets are going to be inevitable at times, it's just more cost efficient for some companies, especially for cream products. But I appreciate the fact that they listened and started sending enough for multiple uses.


 I just don't like receiving them. It's a personal preference.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't mind foils either. Sure it's nice to get bigger samples in more substantial packaging, but the box is only $10. It's to be expected.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just don't like receiving them. It's a personal preference.


 It doesn't change anything about the item you receive though, especially when there are so many ways to store the leftovers.

I mean yeah I prefer an item that isn't a foil packet since it's usually easier to reuse it that way. But I'm saying that its unreasonable to expect birchbox to NEVER send out foil samples, it's inevitable so I've just embraced it because usually I like the foil sample products I get anyway.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## goldenmeans (Jun 4, 2013)

I want all the nail polishes.

Not a fan of the new look. Boring.


----------



## queenofperil (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It doesn't change anything about the item you receive though, especially when there are so many ways to store the leftovers.
> 
> I mean yeah I prefer an item that isn't a foil packet since it's usually easier to reuse it that way. But I'm saying that its unreasonable to expect birchbox to NEVER send out foil samples, it's inevitable so I've just embraced it because usually I like the foil sample products I get anyway.


 When did anyone say that we expected them to stop sending foils entirely? I know I'm going to get them, but I'd prefer not to. I'm allowed that opinion.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't mind packets either as long as there's enough product to use a couple of times if I transplant it to a jar. Some packets are big and fill up an empty kiehls jar that ppl raved about as a big sample when it was out. I actually prefer the papery packets bc I think they are better for the environment. Bb and others actually produce a fair amount of waste.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 4, 2013)

> I don't mind foils either. Sure it's nice to get bigger samples in more substantial packaging, but the box is only $10. It's to be expected.


 by that logic ipsy should only be sending us foils too. I don't want to turn this into a bb vs.ipsy debate again (oh please don't QQ) and I'm just saying it's not a logical conclusion. If it were true it would have to systematically true. Especially considering the samples bb sent out at the beginning of its run were more generous


----------



## lovepink (Jun 4, 2013)

I have never tried the pin prick method but I find it handy to keep on hand empty eye cream jars or the little pots Sephora or the Body shop gives to squeeze foil packets into to keep them useable.  I got a 3 pack of jars from Target for under $2 because they were pink!  They even came with labels that say Gel cream or lotion!







> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm the same way about getting through deluxe or full sizes!  The "pin poke method" sounds brilliant!  I am so hesitant to use foil samples because I usually have to use only half the packet or less for an application, and then by the time I am ready to use it again, it is unusable.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When did anyone say that we expected them to stop sending foils entirely? I know I'm going to get them, but I'd prefer not to. I'm allowed that opinion.


 Yeah, and I didn't say you weren't lmao. I just don't see why people are complaining about it all of a sudden like it's some new thing they just started doing.


----------



## Xiang (Jun 4, 2013)

Packaging doesn't bother me too much, be it foils, bottles, tubes, etc, though I'd like to have enough product for 3-4 usage. There are some foils with very decent amount of product in them. And then there are those tubes with enough for one.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> by that logic ipsy should only be sending us foils too.
> 
> I don't want to turn this into a bb vs.ipsy debate again (oh please don't QQ) and I'm just saying it's not a logical conclusion. If it were true it would have to systematically true. Especially considering the samples bb sent out at the beginning of its run were more generous


 Ipsy also isn't sending out Italian shampoo this month either. Different strokes for different folks. Birchbox is a different service than Ipsy.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have never tried the pin prick method but I find it handy to keep on hand empty eye cream jars or the little pots Sephora or the Body shop gives to squeeze foil packets into to keep them useable.  I got a 3 pack of jars from Target for under $2 because they were pink!  They even came with labels that say Gel cream or lotion!


 These are REALLY cute. I'm going to run out to Target and find some now.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I actually prefer the papery packets bc I think they are better for the environment. *Bb and others actually produce a fair amount of waste*.


 Yes! All of my subs are like this. I feel so bad about it! I know there isn't really much they can do, but geeze!

Also, the stuff Ipsy sends out isn't near the quality that Birchbox sends out, that's probably why they can afford to send more. I'd rather have a small sample of nice eye shadow than a full size of something like nyx.


----------



## gemstone (Jun 4, 2013)

> Packaging doesn't bother me too much, be it foils, bottles, tubes, etc, though I'd like to have enough product for 3-4 usage. There are some foils with very decent amount of product in them. And then there are those tubes with enough for one.


 Yup. Also some bottles are insanely hard to get product out of. (Hello- malin+goetz?) I got the miss Jessie's jelly curl last month and the packet was massive.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup. Also some bottles are insanely hard to get product out of. (Hello- malin+goetz?)
> 
> I got the miss Jessie's jelly curl last month and the packet was massive.


 Ugh yeah, my Dr. Jart tube sample barely had enough for one use whereas my 3 foil packets of Caldrea lotion lasted me a few weeks.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm disappointed that you have to spend $125 to get those pyramid earrings. I saw some like them at Target the other day and didn't get them because I was waiting for this gift with purchase. I suppose I will go get the $14.99 ones now!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Ipsy also isn't sending out Italian shampoo this month either. Different strokes for different folks. Birchbox is a different service than Ipsy.


Right which is why didn't want to turn this into a debate. But the don't even subscribe to ipsy anymore. fact still stands that they did used to send out larger samples in general. And of the foil packets I've gotten in the last few months they were la fresh which are like $1 eac*, and body lotions, the sampling size f or each packet also about $1. I I don't even mind foil packets, but I'd they're giving smaller samples it'd be nice to have a bigger variety of samples then


> Ipsy also isn't sending out Italian shampoo this month either. Different strokes for different folks. Birchbox is a different service than Ipsy.


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 4, 2013)

I just stash all my foils in my gym bag for when I shower and fold them and clinch with a bobby pin if there is another use or two.  Not a huge deal--a lot of foils have a good amount of product volume wise, and its easier to get the last bits out sometimes.  

I follow the Ipsy thread just in case, but it doesn't appeal to me enough to switch.  Wish it would disappear from this thread.


----------



## PR Rosebud (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm disappointed that you have to spend $125 to get those pyramid earrings. I saw some like them at Target the other day and didn't get them because I was waiting for this gift with purchase. I suppose I will go get the $14.99 ones now!


 I'm right there with you. Target here we come!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 4, 2013)

I think they even had different colors.  Blue and green maybe?  But I was drawn to PINK!!!  They are in the travel wire bin things near the soap, shampoo etc!  Good luck!  And I love they meet TSA guidelines!



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These are REALLY cute. I'm going to run out to Target and find some now.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 4, 2013)

That's a great idea about the bobby pin too!  That's why I love MUT! I learn so much everyday!  And you can use the bobby pin as like a slider to squeeze out all the product (like those crimps they make for the toothpaste tubes-not sure if they have a name! Lol)



> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just stash all my foils in my gym bag for when I shower and fold them and clinch with a bobby pin if there is another use or two.  Not a huge deal--a lot of foils have a good amount of product volume wise, and its easier to get the last bits out sometimes.
> 
> I follow the Ipsy thread just in case, but it doesn't appeal to me enough to switch.  Wish it would disappear from this thread.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jun 4, 2013)

Waaah.  I really don't like the new design.  I don't associate it with Birchbox at all.  I liked all the white and pink, and I don't even really LIKE pink!  This isn't fun at all.  It's very clean looking, yes, but waaay too serious for my likings.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Packaging doesn't bother me too much, be it foils, bottles, tubes, etc, though I'd like to have enough product for 3-4 usage. There are some foils with very decent amount of product in them. And then there are those tubes with enough for one.


 ^This. I've been working on a Yes to eye cream foil for 2 weeks now and have had shampoo tubes that literally did not have enough product for 1 shampoo lol. I don't mind whatever form things come in, although I do really feel better when I can reuse or recycle the containers. Anyway, I'm really excited for this months box! I loved everything in the video and there's a lot of good stuff on the June box page that I haven't gotten yet. PLUS our added profile answers go into effect this month so that can only help.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Jun 4, 2013)

I just watched the June Sneak Peek video.  I think this month looks awesome!  Suki's foaming exfoliator.is one of my favorite cleansers/exfoliators.  I would love to see one of the hair care products from Italy that they talked about in my Birchbox. I've let my hair grow a little longer (from above my shoulders to now below my shoulders) and I'm experimenting with different hair products.  The lippies look great too!


----------



## tasertag (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm actually looking forward to this month! Even if it includes foil packets. It's not about the "value" but my interest in trying new things. Everything evens out in the end anyways.

I hope I get any polish color except the purple...I think I have a similar one in my collection already. Also I'm not hoping for the lip pencils for some reason.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 4, 2013)

just caught up on reading today's posts! i think the new website is BORRRRRIIIIING. everything looks huge? right? the logo is boring. meh. 

and -- i'm in corporate summer for the housing. my landlord/property manager gave me the wrong address. it was like the "address of office Apt # ___" when that's nowhere near my actual mailing address. bb is kind enough to send me a replacement box. i just hope i'm not getting a "bad" box.

this bb reboot has also reminded me that i'm less and less excited each month. i love the points and i love that it has brought me to MUT. i still have quite the ways to go with my annual sub but sometimes i feel like i should've taken my $110 and gone shopping. but, i think that bb keeps my spending in check!


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 4, 2013)

While looking at the new site today, I slipped a few items into my cart for Father's Day for my hubby. It's at $50 already. Eek!!! I have $20 in points though... and I can get a pick 2 but of course... all of the women's are sold out. Guess I will get some for the hubby. I need a good code to knock this down some more!!!


----------



## Moonittude (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Waaah.  I really don't like the new design.  I don't associate it with Birchbox at all.  I liked all the white and pink, and I don't even really LIKE pink!  This isn't fun at all.  It's very clean looking, yes, but waaay too serious for my likings.


I think the new logo design is okay, and I love the new profile questions (Bet I'm the only one who asked them for more perfume, heh) But... I hate the lack of pink. It was their signature color, now they seem unfocused and generic. What is wrong with being girly? I like girly. I thought Birchbox was girly. Now I'm confused about what their goal is. Are they trying to be everything? I want them to bring back the pink!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 4, 2013)

I am really looking forward to this month only because I REALLY hope I get the Origins mask or Suki exfoliator. My oily skin could really use those. I'd also be really happy with the nail polish or lip duo. *fingers crossed)

Personally, I don't mind a foil package, so long as it is a generous one. I like to be able to use something at least a couple times. If the sample only has enough for one use, that doesn't seem very useful to me, especially if it's a skincare or hair care item that you see the results of over time. Even some of the small tubes (paging Dr. Jart BB cream) BARELY have enough for one use in them. That is always disappointing to me.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am not overly excited for anything in the video BUT I would love to try that charcoal mask. I really hope I don't get that CC polish.. not a huge fan of their formula.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just caught up on reading today's posts! i think the new website is BORRRRRIIIIING. everything looks huge? right? the logo is boring. meh.
> 
> ...


 I thought that it looked "big" too. The font was cartoonishly large. I'm on the fence about the site design. While I like it, and the color scheme, and I'm REALLY not a fan of pink... that "Birchbox Pink" was kinda their signature. Now it's just some nondescript layout that you can find anywhere. It's not bad or ugly, just not particularly memorable to me. Oh well.

I'm hoping the more specialized questionnaire will help them give us better boxes. I'm thinking I'm on my way out though, if I get another meh box. Especially if I get gum. If they want to give gum as an extra, fine, but it should be an EXTRA, on top of five other items. Trying to pass it off as a BB "find" isn't cutting it anymore. Too many people were pissy about the pens last month. If they try to do it again this month with gum... there's going to be a lot of whining.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder about the size of the origins charcoal mask. I don't see the sample size on the table.


 I got a deluxe size version of the product at Sephora for 100 points two months ago.  I still have plenty of it left.  You only need to use it 2x a week.


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought that it looked "big" too. The font was cartoonishly large. I'm on the fence about the site design. While I like it, and the color scheme, and I'm REALLY not a fan of pink... that "Birchbox Pink" was kinda their signature. Now it's just some nondescript layout that you can find anywhere. It's not bad or ugly, just not particularly memorable to me. Oh well.
> 
> I'm hoping the more specialized questionnaire will help them give us better boxes. I'm thinking I'm on my way out though, if I get another meh box. Especially if I get gum. If they want to give gum as an extra, fine, but it should be an EXTRA, on top of five other items. Trying to pass it off as a BB "find" isn't cutting it anymore. Too many people were pissy about the pens last month. If they try to do it again this month with gum... there's going to be a lot of whining.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Springfield Ohio!!!??? Hello! I'm originally from Piqua... I moved to Chicago about 7 years ago. I don't see many people from around that area!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mspocket (Jun 4, 2013)

Personally I'm very excited about this box. I really hope I get any of the CC polishes besides the white. I also like the lip products and the italian shampoo. It all looks interesting to me though!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 4, 2013)

> I thought that it looked "big" too. The font was cartoonishly large. I'm on the fence about the site design. While I like it, and the color scheme, and I'm REALLY not a fan of pink... that "Birchbox Pink" was kinda their signature. Now it's just some nondescript layout that you can find anywhere. It's not bad or ugly, just not particularly memorable to me. Oh well.


 I did like the old layout. It's function felt a little dated but it was fine! I understand they're trying to look more gender-neutral and modern but this seems odd! It reminds me a lot of a flash sale site like fab.com or even living social. The fonts seem big, the pics on the front page are big... All big!


----------



## Xiang (Jun 4, 2013)

Although I don't mind the form of packaging, I do wish there are a bit more product in BB's samples though. 

The Yes To Grapefruit Dark Spot Serum is a good example of how none of the people reviewing the product on BirchBox's site can even give a useful review because of small sample sizes. It's great to know that it smells like grapefruit (oh, really?? does it now?) and that it's refreshing (umm, obviously because it's citrus/grapefruit) but does it work? No one knows.

Although that was probably an extreme example. You don't really need huge sample sizes to try out most of BB's items. I mean, shampoo, conditioner? Hair mask? Moisturizer, perfume samples? Most people will know if they have a reaction or if they like the product within 2-3 tries. So I can see why BirchBox's samples tend to be smaller. But I think that products with claims to correct certain skin issues should come in a bigger sample size so it'll actually help the consumer make an informed purchasing decision. Otherwise, what's the point of paying for a sampling subscription?


----------



## gemstone (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Although I don't mind the form of packaging, I do wish there are a bit more product in BB's samples though.
> 
> ...


 That particular product was only put in as an "extra" though, and not technically one of the 4 "samples"

I own the serum, and honestly it is kind of a bad product to even put in a sample box, because it takes well more than three uses to notice a difference.  Also, I bought both the scrub and the serum based on the smell, i find a lot of these kind of serums have an unpleasant (to me) smell.

I get your point though, but I think I would have been more peeved if it wasn't a bb extra.

Edited to add:  luckily my skin is not sensitive at. all.  despite being fair.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure where all these complaints about foil samples are coming from lately, when their sample sizes have gotten a lot better imo (maybe not full size, but ever product I've gotten in the last four months or more has been multi use). The only time I've gotten a foil sample in the last four months, they've sent me multiple packets (and I've seen others get the same).
> 
> Foil packets are going to be inevitable at times, it's just more cost efficient for some companies, especially for cream products. But I appreciate the fact that they listened and started sending enough for multiple uses.


 I actually don't mind getting foils, at least from Birchbox. All the foils I've gotten from them (and I think there was only one, the Caldrea lotion) was actually a pretty big packet and I got three of them! All the scents! So I'm sure that that foil packet all combined was at least the size of a small tube.

I'm so excited about the

CC Polish! I just hope I don't get the white looking color, because I would never wear that. Otherwise I'd be happy with any color!  I'm so happy we are all getting one. That makes this box worth it for me, even if it is a mini bottle.

I'd also love to get the mask and the shampoo


----------



## hiheather (Jun 5, 2013)

> Springfield Ohio!!!??? Hello! I'm originally from Piqua... I moved to Chicago about 7 years ago. I don't see many people from around that area!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 I just want to pop in and say Dayton, OH girl here born and raised! Kinda sorta neighbors we are lol! Also, I have a sample of the mask amazing stuff btw. But I only got 3 uses out of it. I'm sure that is the size BB will send.


----------



## Xiang (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That particular product was only put in as an "extra" though, and not technically one of the 4 "samples"
> 
> ...


 You are right, it is an extra. I wonder if they put it into my box because I was looking at the item in their shop and had marked the full size as a favorite to bookmark it for future reference. I think it was all the generic reviews that convinced me NOT to buy it. It's great that it smells like grapefruit and that it's refreshing (both of which is kinda obvious seeing as the product is... grapefruit) but nobody can seem to say for sure if it works or not.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## xheidi (Jun 5, 2013)

Does anyone know if we're gonna get only one polish or the whole set (yes i have big dreams)? Because if it's only one, I would probably order the set on their website...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 5, 2013)

> Does anyone know if we're gonna get only one polish or the whole set (yes i have big dreams)? Because if it's only one, I would probably order the set on their website...


 They made it sound like everyone would be getting one (just one). Point being...there should be one in every box...or did I totally misunderstand them? lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They made it sound like everyone would be getting one (just one). Point being...there should be one in every box...or did I totally misunderstand them? lol


 Yeah, I'd think just one in each box.

Although...it is only $8 for the whole set!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 5, 2013)

My fingers are crossed for Reign in Spain or Pardon my French. I got Zoya Neely in my Ipsy bag last month so I don't need another mint and I already have a creamy white polish.


----------



## xheidi (Jun 5, 2013)

thanks guys! do you know if the set are mini size like the one that usually comes with birchboxes?


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thanks guys! do you know if the set are mini size like the one that usually comes with birchboxes?


 Yes, they are mini size.


----------



## xheidi (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, they are mini size.


 thanks. now i'm tempted to buy the set too. : aww man it's not free shipping. i thought current box items gets free shipping?

are you subscribing to this month's box?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 5, 2013)

They might end up free shipping when the new box goes into active on the 10th. Right now it's still FS on May boxes.

It might also be worth it to wait and hold off on seeing if individual members will trade you for the polishes. There's a 90% chance I'm going to trade mine -- not interested in CC.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't mind foils either. Sure it's nice to get bigger samples in more substantial packaging, but the box is only $10. It's to be expected.


 I don't mind foils either. I recently got a 'foil packet' of apricot skin renewal cream free with a TheBalm order...I emptied it into a pot and have used it 10 time since, with still more left to use. 'Foils' get a bad rap, but some have more than enough product in them.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't mind foils either. Sure it's nice to get bigger samples in more substantial packaging, but the box is only $10. It's to be expected.
> ...


----------



## lyndieonline (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm another in the "don't mind foil samples" camp. I do get why others aren't so thrilled with them though. They are just really handy for me for travel. I even bought a bunch of them of my favorite shampoo recently so that I'd have them for my upcoming weekend trips I've got planned. For some reason I feel really bad about throwing out a little left in a bottle even if it's not a high-end product. LOL

As far as this month, I'm super excited that I stuck with 2 subscriptions.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure where all these complaints about foil samples are coming from lately, when their sample sizes have gotten a lot better imo (maybe not full size, but ever product I've gotten in the last four months or more has been multi use). The only time I've gotten a foil sample in the last four months, they've sent me multiple packets (and I've seen others get the same).
> 
> Foil packets are going to be inevitable at times, it's just more cost efficient for some companies, especially for cream products. But I appreciate the fact that they listened and started sending enough for multiple uses.


 I've gotten a foil packet in both boxes AT LEAST every other month. I did NOT get the Deva Curl system. I don't use packets, I don't have containers to put them in, and frankly, I don't want to go out searching for containers...I guess I might have to, because I am really sick of finding packets everywhere. I'm also hoping that they start to actually USE the beauty profiles soon, because although on the old profile I put down that I'm a makeup junkie and love to experiment, I have not gotten makeup at all. I would have killed for the cargo blush in at least one box, but did I get it? No. Instead I got tea, sunscreen, toothpaste, and a  foil packet.  uh, no? So I can completely understand why people are complaining about them, and my complaints are not just recent, I've been complaining about them for a LONG while. Zadi is right, I've been with BB (not quite as long lol) since Jan 2012 and the sample sizes HAVE gotten smaller and there are WAY more packets.


----------



## mrskatemarie (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm really excited about the nail polish! Hoping for the mask or exfoliator too.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 5, 2013)

Here's the thing about foil packets and Birchbox... 

Birchbox has ZERO control over how a brand decides to package their samples. Cutting back on foils packets would GREATLY reduce the variety of brands that Birchbox is able to offer all of us in our boxes. I love Birchbox because of the large variety of brands they offer. I have fallen in love with brands I had never heard of and products I may not have tried out otherwise because they were in my box. I joined Birchbox to expand my horizons, so to speak. I would hate to miss out on something great because of something as trivial as packaging.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Totally off the topic; I know this should be in May Bircbox forum, anyway, I wanted to share this that most of us have gotten a pen as a lifestyle item. I went and got the rest of the collection in colors. Yes, the pink for some reason doesn't work so well with other colors. My 3 year old daughter is obsessed with these pens and constantly holds them as like she would carrying a doll. She insisted to bring 'em to her preschool. Now, I guess, I'll have to buy myself another collection and hide it from my 3 year old daughter; not a teenager!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure where all these complaints about foil samples are coming from lately, when their sample sizes have gotten a lot better imo (maybe not full size, but ever product I've gotten in the last four months or more has been multi use). The only time I've gotten a foil sample in the last four months, they've sent me multiple packets (and I've seen others get the same).
> 
> Foil packets are going to be inevitable at times, it's just more cost efficient for some companies, especially for cream products. But I appreciate the fact that they listened and started sending enough for multiple uses.


 Very good point. They have done that and I appreciate it too! I think they are trying to please everyone, which is a nearly impossible task!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 5, 2013)

There are many factors to have foil packets like most of you have been saying about been with BB since the beginning or at least a year that the sample sizes have gotten sparesly. When BB first started out, they didn't have that many subscribers so the sample size/package have been a ltitle bigger because postage was cheaper at that time  Now, they've gotten up to 40 different box variations (when they started out they had like 12 different box variations) trying to keep up with 400K clients. Having the foil packets helps with the weight and postage making it cheaper.


----------



## mspocket (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally off the topic; I know this should be in May Bircbox forum, anyway, I wanted to share this that most of us have gotten a pen as a lifestyle item. I went and got the rest of the collection in colors. Yes, the pink for some reason doesn't work so well with other colors. My 3 year old daughter is obsessed with these pens and constantly holds them as like she would carrying a doll. She insisted to bring 'em to her preschool. Now, I guess, I'll have to buy myself another collection and hide it from my 3 year old daughter; not a teenager!


 how adorable!! I have a pen obsession as well...what kind of pens are they?


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 5, 2013)

Alot of people keep saying the sizes are getting smaller, but I've only been subbed for 4 months and all of my sizes have been really awesome (I only got 1 foil packet in all 4 months)


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Quote: Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* 



Totally off the topic; I know this should be in May Bircbox forum, anyway, I wanted to share this that most of us have gotten a pen as a lifestyle item. I went and got the rest of the collection in colors. Yes, the pink for some reason doesn't work so well with other colors. My 3 year old daughter is obsessed with these pens and constantly holds them as like she would carrying a doll. She insisted to bring 'em to her preschool. Now, I guess, I'll have to buy myself another collection and hide it from my 3 year old daughter; not a teenager!  







> Originally Posted by *mspocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how adorable!! I have a pen obsession as well...what kind of pens are they?


 Pilot Coporation of America Arcoball Purewhite. Don't get the ones that has grey rubber grip bec it is black. You need to look for color rubber grip so it shows what color the ink is.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 5, 2013)

My only objection to the foil packets is completely my fault. I just don't use them like I should. That is nobody's fault but my own! BUT, I will be going to target to get some of those cute cute cute little containers and will start emptying the packets into them and using those lil suckers up! I'm excited to dive into my stockpile of packets! Woohoo!

I love BB, I have been able to try things I would never have heard of on my own!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alot of people keep saying the sizes are getting smaller, but I've only been subbed for 4 months and all of my sizes have been really awesome (I only got 1 foil packet in all 4 months)


 This.  I LOVE BB.  It's my favorite sub.  This will also be my 4th month with them, and all of my sample sizes have been really good (mostly).  I DON'T like, however, when they send you a tube and maybe fill it half way, if that.  I got Coola and a Caudalie eye cream (I think?) that I really didn't even get to try.  If they fixed that, I would be completely happy with BB.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Birchbox doesn't fill those tubes, the product manufacturers do. It's totally out of BB's control.


I think people are complaining to BB in hopes that they will speak to the product manufactures and explain that their customers are not happy with a one time use sample size.  Maybe if the various brands hear that enough they will consider making the sample sizes bigger.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 5, 2013)

But why does it matter? If you buy something from sephora or ulta and it's defective, they each the costs of the broken product. If you order something from drugstore . com they're responsible if they're a product error. Whenever the tubes are empty, (and I've gotten half empty samples before) if you email them with a picture they'll generally replace your product. Bb knows they're the ones distributing the product so they are responsible for ensuring the quality of the product.


----------



## BisousDarling (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have never tried the pin prick method but I find it handy to keep on hand empty eye cream jars or the little pots Sephora or the Body shop gives to squeeze foil packets into to keep them useable.  I got a 3 pack of jars from Target for under $2 because they were pink!  They even came with labels that say Gel cream or lotion!


 Gah! I want these! I'm going on vacation in a week and I have been thinking I need to pick these up. What area of the store were they in? Makeup? Travel sized section?


----------



## tasertag (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My only objection to the foil packets is completely my fault. I just don't use them like I should. That is nobody's fault but my own! BUT, I will be going to target to get some of those cute cute cute little containers and will start emptying the packets into them and using those lil suckers up! I'm excited to dive into my stockpile of packets! Woohoo!
> 
> I love BB, I have been able to try things I would never have heard of on my own!


 LOL. I don't use them like I should either....most of the time I squeeze all of it onto my hand and then realize that it's WAY too much but I have nowhere to put it so I use it all. I should pick up some containers too.


----------



## libedon (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just want to pop in and say Dayton, OH girl here born and raised! Kinda sorta neighbors we are lol!
> 
> Also, I have a sample of the mask amazing stuff btw. But I only got 3 uses out of it. I'm sure that is the size BB will send.


 Whaaaat Dayton raised over here too! Out west now but loved my midwest life. 

Three uses of a mask sample is pretty good in my book. I'll be thankful if it's not a foil packet so it doesn't dry up.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Gah! I want these! I'm going on vacation in a week and I have been thinking I need to pick these up. What area of the store were they in? Makeup? Travel sized section?


 I believe she said they were in the travel sized area but I was a little sleepy last night when I saw her post so I don't remember haha.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 5, 2013)

The main thing I keep thinking about from this box is the lip pencil duo! I'll probably end up ordering them if I don't get them in one of my boxes.


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 5, 2013)

> I just want to pop in and say Dayton, OH girl here born and raised! Kinda sorta neighbors we are lol! Also, I have a sample of the mask amazing stuff btw. But I only got 3 uses out of it. I'm sure that is the size BB will send.


Heck yea!!!


----------



## BisousDarling (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe she said they were in the travel sized area but I was a little sleepy last night when I saw her post so I don't remember haha.


 Thank you!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 5, 2013)

BB just posted this on FB

 It sops up oil, adds volume, and protects and softens strands with botanical extracts---do we know what it is?


----------



## tasertag (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The main thing I keep thinking about from this box is the lip pencil duo! I'll probably end up ordering them if I don't get them in one of my boxes.


 I do like the idea of the art on the lip duo box. Sounds intriguing despite me not wanting the actual product.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BB just posted this on FB
> 
> ...


----------



## saidfreeze (Jun 5, 2013)

> BB just posted this on FB
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



best guess is



Spoiler



Klorane dry shampoo


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Its the Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk





> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> best guess is
> 
> ...


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just want to pop in and say Dayton, OH girl here born and raised! Kinda sorta neighbors we are lol!
> 
> Also, I have a sample of the mask amazing stuff btw. But I only got 3 uses out of it. I'm sure that is the size BB will send.


 I'm a Dayton transplant!  I thought my life was over when I ended up in the midwest, but Dayton has surprised me.  We are closing on a house in 3 weeks, guess that means I'm here for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  That is, if my new neighbors don't drive me away with pitchforks when I hang my Baltimore Ravens flag.


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 5, 2013)

> I'm a Dayton transplant! Â I thought my life was over when I ended up in the midwest, but Dayton has surprised me. Â We are closing on a house in 3 weeks, guess that means I'm here for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â That is, if my new neighbors don't drive me away with pitchforks when I hang my Baltimore Ravens flag.


Love all of these Ohio ladies. I was just in Piqua last weekend!!!


----------



## PR Rosebud (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> more dry shampoo?! say it ain't so!
> Funny!


----------



## SamAsh (Jun 5, 2013)

I was curious to see how many foil packets I have gotten since joining BB, so I went and looked through all my past boxes. Here's the breakdown:

June will be my 10th month with BB.

I have gotten four things in foil packets.

(Miss Jessie's, Stripper To Go, Caldrea lotion, and the Amika mask)

I have received three things in the more thick cardboard-like packets.

(Benefit face wash and polish and Ouidad gel)

To me, this is awesome! Plus most of the foil packet products were 2+ uses.


----------



## KrankyJulie (Jun 5, 2013)

Grrr.... Why do I NEVER get a Pick 2 Sample with my order?  It didn't say out of stock yesterday when I ordered!  100 points is ok, but what I really wanted were the samples!

[SIZE=medium]Hi there,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Thanks so much for placing an order with Birchbox. We wanted to let you know that, unfortunately, the Pick Two Sample Pack - theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer &amp; amika Color pHerfection Shampoo are backordered and we will not be able to ship one out to you. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]A credit of 100 Birchbox Points has been added to your account on behalf of the inconvenience. This is equal to $10 toward any full-size product in the Birchbox Shop.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Again, so sorry about the trouble! Please be in touch with any questions or concerns.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Have a great day![/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Best Regards,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Team Birchbox[/SIZE]


----------



## queenofperil (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BB just posted this on FB
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was curious to see how many foil packets I have gotten since joining BB, so I went and looked through all my past boxes. Here's the breakdown:
> 
> ...


 I've gotten five packets since September, four were LiQWd products in my first 2 boxes, the other was Stripper To Go.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 5, 2013)

> Here's the thing about foil packets and Birchbox...Â  Birchbox has ZERO control over how a brand decides to package their samples. Cutting back on foils packets would GREATLY reduce the variety of brands that Birchbox is able to offer all of us in our boxes. I love Birchbox because of the large variety of brands they offer. I have fallen in love with brands I had never heard of and products I may not have tried out otherwise because they were in my box. I joined Birchbox to expand my horizons, so to speak. I would hate to miss out on something great because of something as trivial as packaging.Â


 While Birchbox has no control over how a brand packages their samples, they have total control over which samples they accept for their boxes. I think the general dislike of packets goes back to the beginning of Birchbox, when there were never foil samples.


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was curious to see how many foil packets I have gotten since joining BB, so I went and looked through all my past boxes. Here's the breakdown:
> 
> ...


 I decided to do this as well. I have been a subscriber since November. I have received 6 full sized items (I did count the pen/nail file/headband as full sized but the rest were mascara, lipgloss, rollerball, etc), 23 deluxe items (including candy bars), and only 4 perfumes. During these 7 months I have only received 2 foils... one was a large hair mask with multiple uses and the other was actually 3 foils of the same sample.. so multiple uses. Not bad!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here's the thing about foil packets and Birchbox...
> ...


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm with some others who didn't really like them because I didn't know what to do with them! I'm a dodo... Now that I've learned these great storage ideas I'm totally good with them!! I neeeeeed those cute little jars from Target!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 5, 2013)

D: I just got a WL email from BB saying no more chocopods 






Quote:   Hi there,

Thanks for adding your name to the product waitlist. We wanted to let you know that we will no longer carry the Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod.


----------



## queenofperil (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> D: I just got a WL email from BB saying no more chocopods


 WHY DO BAD THINGS HAPPEN TO GOOD PEOPLE?!?!?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 5, 2013)

> D: I just got a WL email from BB saying no more chocopodsÂ


 Booooooo


----------



## goldenmeans (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> D: I just got a WL email from BB saying no more chocopods


 I find this more offensive than foil packets.


----------



## BisousDarling (Jun 5, 2013)

I've been subscribed to BB for 21 months and I decided to tally up how many foils I've gotten and how many perfumes I've gotten. In 21 months, I've only gotten 7 foil packets but I've received 15 perfume samples. THANK THE POWERS THAT BE for that new profile question, I don't need more perfume samples. In the past six months, I've gotten 5 perfume samples. STAHP IT BIRCHBOX.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been subscribed to BB for 21 months and I decided to tally up how many foils I've gotten and how many perfumes I've gotten. In 21 months, I've only gotten 7 foil packets but I've received 15 perfume samples. THANK THE POWERS THAT BE for that new profile question, I don't need more perfume samples. In the past six months, I've gotten 5 perfume samples. STAHP IT BIRCHBOX.


 Weirdly enough, in the past 6 months I've only gotten 3 perfumes (one of those months was the double cartier perfume box, so I almost want to say only 2 perfumes in six months).

I almost thought about putting the "yes give me perfume" option because I started missing perfume once they stopped giving it to me BAHAH. Right now I have it set to the other option but I may change it up later.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Birchbox doesn't fill those tubes, the product manufacturers do. It's totally out of BB's control.


Ohhh, I didn't even think about that! 



Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 5, 2013)

I just got a survey for the Nuance Box. 10 points for filling it out.


----------



## LindaD (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL! Me too! Well, at least I got some with my last order, gotta get them elsewhere now...


My co-worker bought them at Walmart...


----------



## IffB (Jun 5, 2013)

It might be getting too hot for Chocolate shipments....


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 5, 2013)

In my 13 months with Birchbox, I have gotten 5 full-sized items (Stila Bronzer, Eyeko Eyeliner, Essie Nail Polish, ModelCo Mascara, and Secret Agent Lipgloss), 4 packets (all of which came with multiples), 5 food items, 2 packets of tea, and 8 perfumes (2 were Juicy Couture).  I actually liked the majority of the perfumes (both of the Juicys and the Harvey Prince especially).

I love Birchbox and I am really excited for this month!

Edit: Actually 6 full sized, I forgot about the Incoco nail strips.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's the thing about foil packets and Birchbox...
> 
> Birchbox has ZERO control over how a brand decides to package their samples. Cutting back on foils packets would GREATLY reduce the variety of brands that Birchbox is able to offer all of us in our boxes. I love Birchbox because of the large variety of brands they offer. I have fallen in love with brands I had never heard of and products I may not have tried out otherwise because they were in my box. I joined Birchbox to expand my horizons, so to speak. I would hate to miss out on something great because of something as trivial as packaging.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 5, 2013)

I will be shocked if I don't get the Dry Shampoo. I just selected one for my Beauty Army box this month so it's pretty much guaranteed I'll now get one in my BB too ;-)

I've gotten a lot of foil packets lately but they've been pretty big (Miss Jessie's) or multiples (like the Weleda lotion samples) so I'm cool with them. And like with perfume samples I will gladly welcome them if they mean a 6+ item box. Haha! 

One thing I wish they had changed in their new site is an option to check a box at log-in to KEEP you logged in. I hate their site because it logs me out all the time, even if I'm just going page to page. Chrome saves and autofills my info so it's not the end of the world but still annoying.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 5, 2013)

I hope I get the:

1. Mint colored polish (might have to buy them all)

2. the nautical Twistbands

3. The lip duo


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 5, 2013)

Personally foils don't bother me too much. Would I PREFER to get a deluxe or travel size? Sure, who wouldn't. However, if you know good ways to use the foils, then no biggie! I bought those little empty jars from Amazon a few months back, works like a charm! I also buy little round blank stickers to stick to the bottom of them and I write the name of the product on there so I know which is which! If the foil is a one-time/use only product then I just use it, if it's a huge foil that I can't put in the jars, then I poke a teensy hole in it with a safety pin, then paperclip it shut so I can use it again. Not the end of world, by all means lol people just have to complain and make drama about SOMETHING though....I will say this...it keeps life interesting lol



I've received foils in all but one box since January. OH! Also, I love using an Ipsy bag to keep all my foils in.





Regarding the no more chocopods.....now that's just barbaric



I never got to order any! lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 5, 2013)

No more Chocopads?! I'm a little depressed now. PMS is kicking in and I have developed a craving for them. .tmi? Lol


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No more Chocopads?! I'm a little depressed now. PMS is kicking in and I have developed a craving for them. .tmi? Lol


Girl, never feel bad for wanting chocolate, tmi or not lol.....and now I want chocolate LOL


----------



## Xiang (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Girl, never feel bad for wanting chocolate, tmi or not lol.....and now I want chocolate LOL


 Same, I've never tried those before but now that they're no longer available, I want to. What's wrong with me? I have a bunch of smaller priced food/tea/accessory items in my favorites for when I need something small to get to $25. Maybe it's time I start going through that list, haha.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 5, 2013)

they do sell the chocopods / that brand in general at target, walmart, and ive seen them at some grocery stores


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KrankyJulie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Grrr.... Why do I NEVER get a Pick 2 Sample with my order?  It didn't say out of stock yesterday when I ordered!  100 points is ok, but what I really wanted were the samples!
> 
> ...


 This happened to me too!!! I ordered some items and I decided I wanted the Incoco nail strip &amp; the Liftlab and it didn't say out of stock when I placed my order.

And yesterday I get an email saying that my items have been shipped out but without the pick two sample pack.

I emailed them and they told me that it is out of stock and they will not be getting it back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But I did 100 points which is great but I really wanted to try out those other samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 5, 2013)

I would actually love the dry shampoo but I'm not holding my breath. I never seem to get anything that is in the video or the spoilers.


----------



## queenofperil (Jun 5, 2013)

I just realized that this will be my twelfth Birchbox. That has no real significance, but it's kinda cool that This is my twelfth one.


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 5, 2013)

> WHY DO BAD THINGS HAPPEN TO GOOD PEOPLE?!?!?Â


 My heart hurts. Sniff, sniff


----------



## lovepink (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes, they are in the travel sized product section.  At my Target they are on metal racks/bins next to the pharmacy near the personly hygiene proucts.  I think they had green, blue and pink and I like they come with clear labels with gel, lotion, etc put on there but they enclose a few "blank" ones that you can write your own description on!  Good luck!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Gah! I want these! I'm going on vacation in a week and I have been thinking I need to pick these up. What area of the store were they in? Makeup? Travel sized section?



> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## tasertag (Jun 5, 2013)

I would love the dry shampoo. Never tried any but I want to!! Birchbox is the perfect way for me to try it..crossed fingers.


----------



## Moonittude (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> WHY DO BAD THINGS HAPPEN TO GOOD PEOPLE?!?!?


I know! I really wanted to try the sampler. I've never seen it at Target, and I was hoping to use BB points for it. Free chocolate tastes better.

Now I am second guessing my answers in the profile update. Because, they have done such a good job of knowing my tastes so far, I'm afraid I'll screw it up.

I didn't check that I could never get enough hair products, but I want to try the new dry shampoo... Hmm... But if I check "yes" then they might send me a different hair product that I don't want.

I hope I get the coral nail polish.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 5, 2013)

> Girl, never feel bad for wanting chocolate, tmi or not lol.....and now I want chocolate LOL


 Lol, thanks! We NEED chocolate!


----------



## mks8372 (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love the dry shampoo. Never tried any but I want to!! Birchbox is the perfect way for me to try it..crossed fingers.


I have tried soooooo many different brands/variations of this particular product on my fine, oily hair and this brand is my absolute favorite! I hope you get to try it!

And damn about the chocopods, I tried to find these at local stores when they first started including them in boxes and have never found them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I love the honeycomb!


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 5, 2013)

I cant wait for this months box.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 5, 2013)

I probably got one of the last chocopods in stock, sorry guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would've gladly skipped it though, they were just okay. I liked a couple of the flavors alright but it's not anything I plan to go out of my way to get again (especially at the price point!) and I'm a SERIOUS chocoholic.


----------



## teastrong (Jun 5, 2013)

> I would actually love the dry shampoo but I'm not holding my breath. I never seem to get anything that is in the video or the spoilers.


 Me too on both points! Keeping my fingers crossed for a good box.


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 5, 2013)

Is it just me, or the past few months haven't some boxes shipped already??


----------



## Ineri218 (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it just me, or the past few months haven't some boxes shipped already??


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 5, 2013)

It makes me so happy to see all the central-Ohio girlies in here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am sad about the Chocopods. I was on the waitlist, too. I have looked at my Target and they don't have the brand (it's a small Target), but I will check Walmart. MUST HAVE CHOCOPODS.

I hope I don't get that Klorane. I like the brand, but dry shampoos are not my friend. haha


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 5, 2013)

> It makes me so happy to see all the central-Ohio girlies in here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am sad about the Chocopods. I was on the waitlist, too. I have looked at my Target and they don't have the brand (it's a small Target), but I will check Walmart. MUST HAVE CHOCOPODS. I hope I don't get that Klorane. I like the brand, but dry shampoos are not my friend. haha


 Me too! I used to live in Springfield, went to Simon Kenton Elementary for a few years back in the day! My mom still lives in Xenia. I loved the chocopods, the potato chip one rocked! Luckily there's a store near me that sells the full-size bars.


----------



## LadyK (Jun 5, 2013)

So excited for the June box.  I had some shipping issues with my first box in May but customer service was great and I finally got it.  Now I want more!  Being so new, even the products leftover from old boxes are new to me.  I can't wait to see what I'm getting.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 6, 2013)

When I first looked at the June page, I thought it looked blah and boring, but now that I'm taking a closer look, there are a lot of things on there I would love to try!


Origins charcoal mask (I used to have this, and I can't remember whether I loved it and used it up or had an allergic reaction to it and had to toss it)
three different Color Club polishes (I have three subs, so it would be great if each one got a different color!)
Laqa &amp; Co lip duo (hot pink *and* fuchsia?  MADE FOR ME!)
Glee gum (it's sugar-free!  I am a gum chewer, but I hate gum with sugar in it)
Davines Love Smoothing shampoo, Oi/Oil Absolute Beautifying Potion, and, eh, might as well add the Smoothing conditioner to the list (I'm not big on rinse-out conditioner because I tend to stick with leave-in conditioners/oils/serums, but my hair *is* getting longer, so I might as well give it a shot)
29 Preserves Cream Cleanser
Antica Farmacista body moisturizer (ideally, I would get one in a different scent in each box!  I am really curious about the orange blossom/jasmine/lilac, bergamot ocean aria, prosecco, and acqua scents)
Mirenesse Glossy Kiss
Lulu Organics hair powder
Paul &amp; Joe primer
Suki exfoliating foaming cleanser
SW Basics and/or Yes To Carrots lip balm (it doesn't matter which.  I can never have enough lip balm!)
Youngblood loose powder
nautical twistband (I won't buy these because I am perfectly happy with my unpatterned homemade hair ties, but if they're in my box, I would be thrilled because I do use hair ties, and this will be fun for the summer)

I would put the Klorane dry shampoo on here, but I swapped for it with a coworker last month.
As a side note, a month or two ago, I was buying elastic ribbon to make my own hair ties (one yard of ribbon = four hair ties!), and the woman at the fabric store took one look at my stack of spools and said, "Oh, you're making hairbands?"  This is apparently a very common thing at that store.  I've found an elastic ribbon I like better than the stuff twistband uses, though.  It's stretchier and easier to work with when my hair is folded over and pulled into a knot of sorts rather than just in a ponytail, and I believe it's cheaper, too.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This happened to me too!!! I ordered some items and I decided I wanted the Incoco nail strip &amp; the Liftlab and it didn't say out of stock when I placed my order.
> 
> ...


 This happened to me also!  I only placed an order because I wanted the Vasanti BrightenUp that was in the sample pack.  If I had known I wasn't getting the sample pack I would have waited until I could get a sample pack or had a discount code.  Pretty bummed.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too! I used to live in Springfield, went to Simon Kenton Elementary for a few years back in the day! My mom still lives in Xenia.
> 
> I loved the chocopods, the potato chip one rocked! Luckily there's a store near me that sells the full-size bars.


 SPRINGFIELD BUDDIES! I went to SK for Safety City when I was really little. It's so weird to see all those buildings gone now. Did you know they got rid of all the old school buildings in Springfield, except for South? It's all one central campus now, where North used to be.  Looks like a prison. :/

The potato chip one and the bacon one were the ones I was hoping to try more than all the others!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Xiang (Jun 6, 2013)

I've never seen chocopods at Target before but I might pass by Fresh&amp;Easy before work and see if they have any. I'm curious now.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it all looks fab! They only thing I'm not too keen on is:
> 
> ...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 6, 2013)

Discovery Dash is up!

Evologie Introductory Value Set: Cleanser, Cream &amp; Serum -- $34. 00

Lucy B. Cosmetics Roll On Perfume Oil -- $12.00

Secret Agent beauty Secret Lip Affair-The Skinnys -- $25.00

Sue Devitt Eye Intensifier Pencil -- $14.00

Edited to fix format  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Discovery Dash is up! Evologie Introductory Value Set: Cleanser, Cream &amp; Serum -- $34. 00 Lucy B. Cosmetics Roll On Perfume Oil -- $12.00 Secret Agent beauty Secret Lip Affair-The Skinnys -- $25.00 Sue Devitt Eye Intensifier Pencil -- $14.00


 I read that wrong initially.  I thought you said the lip glosses were $12.  I forget how much they are normally on the Birchbox site (I think they were $60, but I'm not entirely sure), but they're $36 on the Secret Agent Beauty site.  I think $25 is still overpriced for a bunch of tiny lip glosses, but I'm not much of a lip gloss person. Travel back in time to like 10 years ago and those babies would've been an instabuy.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I read that wrong initially.  I thought you said the lip glosses were $12.  I forget how much they are normally on the Birchbox site (I think they were $60, but I'm not entirely sure), but they're $36 on the Secret Agent Beauty site.  I think $25 is still overpriced for a bunch of tiny lip glosses, but I'm not much of a lip gloss person. Travel back in time to like 10 years ago and those babies would've been an instabuy.


 Haha oops! Browser formatted that really weird. 

Yeah, I agree. Still too much to spend just on lip gloss! Nothing I'm super excited about this time around.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 6, 2013)

> So far, the only Discovery Dash I've participated in was when they had the 12-pack of lace Twistbands. Â They ended up costing less than the 6-pack would normally cost and I couldn't pass that deal up. Â I'm not usually very excited about the products featured in the Discovery Dashes.


 Same - the only one I've purchased from was the Balm Jovi discovery dash. A lot of the time I get very excited at the idea of this sale but then I don't want any of the products


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same - the only one I've purchased from was the Balm Jovi discovery dash. A lot of the time I get very excited at the idea of this sale but then I don't want any of the products


 Yeah, the Balm Jovi was the best one I've seen so far. Glad I got that one. I also ordered the Miracle Skin Transformation set when they had that...really like that. I ordered the Evologie set today for my 16 year old who has terrible skin. I had gotten an serum sample for her and it really seemed to help, so figured I'd get the set. Now if I can get her to use the stuff!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Canny Charlene (Jun 6, 2013)

Yay!  I have a clicky truck


----------



## Jeaniney (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay!  I have a clicky truck


 Woo hoo!  Let the festivities begin.  Mine isn't clicky yet but I'm hoping it will be soon.  After this box I think I'll have enough points to get myself a 3-month gift subscription.  aaaand I think I will.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a colicky truck and shipping info! My weight is .7320.....whaaaaat? It should be here tomorrow or Saturday! So excited!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jun 6, 2013)

> I have a colicky truck and shipping info! My weight is .7320.....whaaaaat? It should be here tomorrow or Saturday! So excited!


 Omg lmao @ colicky truck ðŸ˜‚


----------



## OiiO (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a colicky truck and shipping info! My weight is .7320.....whaaaaat? It should be here tomorrow or Saturday! So excited!


 Whoa, that's pretty heavy!  I wonder what's in your box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 6, 2013)

Did anyone got an email from BB with '1 day discovery sale'? I ordered two rollers. I went into the two pack and I was shocked *whoo whoo* that they changed from over $25 with free two paks. NO!!!! Now it's $35 over purchase ONLY. Were you guys aware of that?? :-/ now lemme go check to see if I have clicky truck(s) *yes I have 2 accts*.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a colicky truck and shipping info! My weight is .7320.....whaaaaat? It should be here tomorrow or Saturday! So excited!


 That's a hefty box!  Mine hasn't updated yet..But hoping for Monday!  I think changing my profile has worked..I'm usually the last to ship!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jun 6, 2013)

> Did anyone got an email from BB with '1 day discovery sale'? I ordered two rollers. I went into the two pack and I was shocked *whoo whoo* that they changed from over $25 with free two paks. NO!!!! Now it's $35 over purchase ONLY. Were you guys aware of that?? :-/ now lemme go check to see if I have clicky truck(s) *yes I have 2 accts*.


 "Now it's $35 over purchase ONLY." Thats super Lame ðŸ˜’


----------



## tasertag (Jun 6, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone got an email from BB with '1 day discovery sale'? I ordered two rollers. I went into the two pack and I was shocked *whoo whoo* that they changed from over $25 with free two paks. NO!!!! Now it's $35 over purchase ONLY. Were you guys aware of that?? :-/ now lemme go check to see if I have clicky truck(s) *yes I have 2 accts*.


NO!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## natpen (Jun 6, 2013)

No truck for me yet either, but in good news, it looks like we can start creeping on some of those box variations if we want to, not many are up yet, but a few are showing: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb1


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *natpen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No truck for me yet either, but in good news, it looks like we can start creeping on some of those box variations if we want to, not many are up yet, but a few are showing: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb1


 Wow...there are _at least_ 41 different boxes.  




  Talk about variety...


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 6, 2013)

No clickies on either of my accounts yet.


----------



## tasertag (Jun 6, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *natpen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

No truck for me yet either, but in good news, it looks like we can start creeping on some of those box variations if we want to, not many are up yet, but a few are showing: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb1


I WOULD LOVE THIS BOX! I hope the others are just as good.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 6, 2013)

No clicky truck for me either. When do they normally update our pages with this month's box? I can never remember.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never seen chocopods at Target before but I might pass by Fresh&amp;Easy before work and see if they have any. I'm curious now.


 you can check on the chuao website and they'll tell you where in your area their products are sold!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *natpen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No truck for me yet either, but in good news, it looks like we can start creeping on some of those box variations if we want to, not many are up yet, but a few are showing: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb1


 Well, there goes my productivity for the day! From the ones that are up, I'd love box 7 or 10!


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *natpen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No truck for me yet either, but in good news, it looks like we can start creeping on some of those box variations if we want to, not many are up yet, but a few are showing: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb1


 This is what shows up when I click on the link: 




If I get a box like this it would be awesome! 

I got a clicky truck! Weight .7270. Delivery date is Monday.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 6, 2013)

I have one clicky truck on my main account with a weight of .7330 and it'll be at my house by the 10th.  No shipping e-mail yet. My biggest box ever!

Clicky truck on my 2nd account too with a weight of .7250.  Both of my profiles are completely different so hopefully it won't be the same box.


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 6, 2013)

I have 1 clicky truck no weight just a number my guess is I will get it monday or tuesday. Nothing on my second account yet.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 6, 2013)

> Well, there goes my productivity for the day! From the ones that are up, I'd love box 7 or 10!


 Box 7 would be great! I'll have to switch to my pc.. Need to leave feedback anyways for May's stuff.


----------



## tasertag (Jun 6, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Box 7 would be great! I'll have to switch to my pc.. Need to leave feedback anyways for May's stuff.


eek. I should double check. I'm not sure if I did them all.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 6, 2013)

I wonder if the increased weight is because of the nail polish? Maybe it's all of them! LOL A girl can dream, right?! I also hope Box 15 is incomplete.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wonder if the increased weight is because of the nail polish? Maybe it's all of them! LOL A girl can dream, right?!
> 
> I also hope Box 15 is incomplete.


 Right? Anyone getting it as it is will be pissed! Thankfully I have already gotten Whish in another box so I know I won't be getting that one!


----------



## Starlet (Jun 6, 2013)

I decided to order a second subscription so with the free shipping code I went ahead and ordered the Wanderlust nail polish set just in case I either do not get a polish or get the cream color I already have from so many other brands. It just looks like such a cute kit to take on vacation.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm sure not all the products have been loaded, but I've gotten Whish in both accounts! Makes it that much easier to narrow down boxes!


----------



## Shannon28 (Jun 6, 2013)

I hope I get box 3, that would make me so darn happy.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 6, 2013)

Every box will have one of the polishes. They confirmed it on their fb page yesterday.


----------



## jmd252 (Jun 6, 2013)

How can you tell? I tried loading pages 40&amp;41 and nothing comes up. Just curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Wow...there are _at least_ 41 different boxes. Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â  Talk about variety...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well, there goes my productivity for the day! From the ones that are up, I'd love box 7 or 10!
> ...


----------



## gemstone (Jun 6, 2013)

> No truck for me yet either, but in good news, it looks like we can start creeping on some of those box variations if we want to, not many are up yet, but a few are showing:Â https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb1


 Here's a disclaimer before people start stressing out: *Boxes that show only a few products are incomplete. An item won't show up on the box page until it has a page in the birchbox store. *


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Every box will have one of the polishes. They confirmed it on their fb page yesterday.


Did they?  I missed this. I really do not like the brand... oh well. I will try to give it another shot.


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 6, 2013)

.6590

I never try and read into weights, especially when there is a polish, since it always makes them heavier.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn all of you with your clicky trucks! 




 Now I'm obsessively checking my account page hoping to see one!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jun 6, 2013)

Holy clicky truck, batman! I have a tracking number on my first account! weight .6600 proj. delivery June 11. here's hoping for something good! (and another big w00t for knowing I'll PROBABLY be getting a different box on my second account!)


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks like I will get my box after the wedding before my hold mail starts!  It's already in my town and will be delivered tomorrow! 

My box is pretty heavy (0.7260 lb) - What a nice little thing to come home to!  Maybe it will have things I can pack for my honeymoon!

Yippee!!!!!


----------



## barbyechick (Jun 6, 2013)

my june truck is showing, but not clicky yet...first wave of shipments! we'll see how the new questions help starting this month. looking through the boxes, i wouldn't mind many of these 





also, since my birthday is this month does anyone know if they send out birthday codes or something special? was wondering if i should hold off on an order...


----------



## BisousDarling (Jun 6, 2013)

No clicky truck 





And now it's $35 for the pick two? Guess that the website redesign was a little pricey and they needed to up the cost! I kid, but meh, it just means that I will make fewer frivolous purchases and will save my points more. When companies do stuff like that, it always has the opposite effect for me. It doesn't make me add more to my cart, it makes me wait and really think about my purchases.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Right? Anyone getting it as it is will be pissed! Thankfully I have already gotten Whish in another box so I know I won't be getting that one!


 Me too...Glad I'm able to cross this on off the list. Although, I'm sure they will add at least one other product, right?


----------



## BisousDarling (Jun 6, 2013)

Did you guys also notice the the Davines is a "system"? So you should be getting all three pieces, which makes the foils not so bad for those of you who don't like foils.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm sure not all the products have been loaded, but I've gotten Whish in both accounts! Makes it that much easier to narrow down boxes!


 I love that about BB! Although there are a couple of products I would love to see again.


----------



## jams (Jun 6, 2013)

yay! clicky truck on one of my accounts- should arrive tomorrow at .6850! excited for the heavy box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jmd252* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How can you tell? I tried loading pages 40&amp;41 and nothing comes up. Just curious


 If I understand it correctly (and I'm SO not a computer person), Box 40 and 41 are "404-ing" which means, there will be something there, just not yet. If you try and put 42 as the box number, it just takes you to a "home" page meaning that there isn't a placeholder page for a box 42.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm sure not all the products have been loaded, but I've gotten Whish in both accounts! Makes it that much easier to narrow down boxes!


 And it seems like the Glossy Lip Pencil is in a lot of them...I can cross those off the list too.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, there goes my productivity for the day! From the ones that are up, I'd love box 7 or 10!


Yup mine too.  I'm supposed to be packing and getting our house ready to sell but now I'm spending my morning checking boxes to see what I can get.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 6, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Right? Anyone getting it as it is will be pissed! Thankfully I have already gotten Whish in another box so I know I won't be getting that one!


 Me too...Glad I'm able to cross this on off the list. Although, I'm sure they will add at least one other product, right?


See below  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's a disclaimer before people start stressing out:
> 
> *Boxes that show only a few products are incomplete. An item won't show up on the box page until it has a page in the birchbox store. *


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jun 6, 2013)

So, I'm hoping they're not finished loading the pages that are already up, I'm noticing some boxes with 3 items, 4, and some with 6. people with 3 would probably be unhappy. I've started to mark down the boxes I CAN'T get based on what I've gotten before, and so far that doesn't leave many that I can. Only thing is, at work on IE8 with that stupid message popping up EVERY time I put a new number in, this is gonna take a while lol

*edit- I typed that before I refreshed the page lol*


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm sure not all the products have been loaded, but I've gotten Whish in both accounts! Makes it that much easier to narrow down boxes!
> ...


----------



## goldenmeans (Jun 6, 2013)

I want the nautical twistbands so badly.

 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/twistband-custom-summer-nautical-collection

Adorable.


----------



## tasertag (Jun 6, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

No clicky truck 





And now it's $35 for the pick two? Guess that the website redesign was a little pricey and they needed to up the cost! I kid, but meh, it just means that I will make fewer frivolous purchases and will save my points more. When companies do stuff like that, it always has the opposite effect for me. It doesn't make me add more to my cart, it makes me wait and really think about my purchases.


Same with me. Probably for the best too.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 6, 2013)

> How can you tell? I tried loading pages 40&amp;41 and nothing comes up. Just curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 How do I find that varieties list of boxes? I kept clicking to the link and it doesn't show. Does that only apply to bloggers?


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do I find that varieties list of boxes? I kept clicking to the link and it doesn't show. Does that only apply to bloggers?


 I found this in other forum: It only listed up to 26 boxes with contents so far Thanks Zadidoll!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126156/spoiler-birchbox-the-june-boxes


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found this in other forum: It only listed up to 26 boxes with contents so far Thanks Zadidoll!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeaniney (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found this in other forum: It only listed up to 26 boxes with contents so far Thanks Zadidoll!
> 
> ...


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *natpen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No truck for me yet either, but in good news, it looks like we can start creeping on some of those box variations if we want to, not many are up yet, but a few are showing: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb1


 *face palm* I just realized that you have the change the number in the URL. lmbo

Box 7 does look awesome.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 6, 2013)

I......er.....I......I have a clicky truck.....




.........





Weight is .6880! Arriving on Monday!


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I understand it correctly (and I'm SO not a computer person), Box 40 and 41 are "404-ing" which means, there will be something there, just not yet. If you try and put 42 as the box number, it just takes you to a "home" page meaning that there isn't a placeholder page for a box 42.


 Yep...that's the way I understand, too!


----------



## gemstone (Jun 6, 2013)

> I believe that is from last year.Â


 Yup, also zadi just posted that she cancelled bb, so I seriously doubt shed be doing all the work to post the variations LOL


----------



## gemstone (Jun 6, 2013)

Also- One of my boxes will be here tomorrow!! (The projected day is the 11th- but they always take 3 business days to get to me, without fail)


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *natpen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No truck for me yet either, but in good news, it looks like we can start creeping on some of those box variations if we want to, not many are up yet, but a few are showing: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb1


 Looks like a great month!! The curly hair boxes all have 6 items (at least the ones showing up). I dont see any weird lifestyle extras either!


----------



## gemstone (Jun 6, 2013)

> I wouldn't mind getting this Box #13 I couldn't careless for Staintac, tanÂ towlettes and men's cologne that I can give it to my hubby.Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



THIS IS MY DREAM BOX!!!!! #20!!! I couldn't careless for Staintac (ugh?? bleh)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2012/june12box20

At least, God Forbid I don't get any of these: BANDAIDS!!, Wonderstruck by Taylor Swift, and anything to fake tan products.Â  Still no clicky truck on my both accts.... Â 



Those are both last years' boxes!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ahhh I know I realized that! 



  How do I delete my posts??? I can't figure it out??


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 6, 2013)

Cheshire Cookie? How do I delete my posts??


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hm... a majority of the boxes thus far have 1-2 items I've already sampled so I know those will be out. But of the remaining ones, they all had fragrance so I'm like &gt;___&gt; because I indicated in my profile I didn't want more fragrance.

This is probably why BB keeps ending up with so many variations  teehee


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 6, 2013)

Ooh, I have a tracking number! My box weighs 0.7269, it's probably the heaviest box I've had in the 11 months I've been subscribed, and with a projected delivery of the 10th, will probably be the earliest I've ever gotten a box as well.


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 6, 2013)

No clicky truck here yet... but I'm off to stalk the pages and see what the boxes are looking like. This is my favorite part. Deciding which boxes I would love.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 6, 2013)

Aww I really want the Glossy Kiss but it looks like its impossible for me to get it.  All the boxes with it in them has the dry shampoo that I got last month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but, all the boxes do look really great!


----------



## gemstone (Jun 6, 2013)

> Aww I really want the Glossy Kiss but it looks like its impossible for me to get it. Â All the boxes with it in them has the dry shampoo that I got last month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but, all the boxes do look really great!


 Only a very small number of boxes have even loaded.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jun 6, 2013)

Same here!



> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what shows up when I click on the link:
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cheshire Cookie? How do I delete my posts??


I'll take care of it for you!





Ahem......::waves Jedi MUT hand::.....these are not the boxes you are looking for.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *face palm* I just realized that you have the change the number in the URL. lmbo
> 
> Box 7 does look awesome.


 hmmm...maybe I'm not getting the box I think I am then..?


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 6, 2013)

I glanced through the few box pages that have been loaded so far and there's only one product I wouldn't be happy/impressed to see in my box, and it's the self tanner, since I live in Texas and am very very tan year round lol. I'd love to get any of the lip products, I love trying new ones out since they're really the only part of my makeup routine that I ever switch up.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jun 6, 2013)

My box is out for delivery!   I hope fiance will be nice and get my mail and bring it over my parents house!!!


----------



## gemstone (Jun 6, 2013)

> hmmm...maybe I'm not getting the box I think I am then..?


 No the link was just to the first of the box pages and not to your specific box. Not even a third of the boxes have been uploaded. This is why I kind of preferred the months that we couldn't find the URL. People get excited/angry/upset/confused when we don't have all the information yet.


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd love to get a glossy kiss in that really pretty pink color... does anyone remember what that one was called?


----------



## Moonittude (Jun 6, 2013)

No clicky for me, yet. I really would love to get box #9.

They got me with the Discovery Dash, today. I used my points to buy the Lucy B. Jasmine roll-on (because I love Jasmine and it was points) although it was kind of not that great a deal, if I count the fact that I had to throw in a $5 nail file to get the free shipping. But free is free, right?

I love Jasmine so much. There are different types of Jasmine, so I am hoping it's the kind I like best, and either way, I figure it will be great for my purse.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jun 6, 2013)

am I crazy to really want the laundress stain bar?  and mirenesse, suki, origins, davines...  this is a good month!!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd love to get a glossy kiss in that really pretty pink color... does anyone remember what that one was called?


Was it the shimmery pink? Perfect Kiss might be the one you are thinking of. it's very close to NARS New Love shade. It's lovely. I hope you get it!


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Was it the shimmery pink? Perfect Kiss might be the one you are thinking of. it's very close to NARS New Love shade. It's lovely. I hope you get it!


 It was the one that wasn't red or orange, but looked very natural on most ladies. I hope I get it too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm afraid the new ones this month will be too bright for me!


----------



## LindaD (Jun 6, 2013)

For those who, like me, hate having to edit the little URL and just want to click...

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb1

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb2

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb3

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb4

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb5

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb6

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb7

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb8

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb9

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb10

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb11

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb12

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb13

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb14

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb15

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb16

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb17

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb18

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb19

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb20

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb21

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb22

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb23

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb24

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb25

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb26

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb27

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb28

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb29

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb30

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb31

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb32

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb33

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb34

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb35

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb36

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb37

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb38

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb39

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb40

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb41

edit: it looks like only 1, 2, 3, 7-18 are up as of now

edit again: now they're all up except for #41... they all look great, this is going to be such a good month!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JessP (Jun 6, 2013)

Holy bananas, I have a clicky truck - this is like the earliest I've had one in forever! No updated shipping info yet, though.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those who, like me, hate having to edit the little URL and just want to click...
> 
> ...


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those who, like me, hate having to edit the little URL and just want to click...
> 
> ...


----------



## MuffinTumble (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found this in other forum: It only listed up to 26 boxes with contents so far Thanks Zadidoll!
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MuffinTumble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cheeky Kiss is the pink one.


 That's the one I got in my second box, and the one I use. The other one I got I gave to my daughter, and I don't remember offhand what it was, but it was brighter.


----------



## MuffinTumble (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That list is from last June.


 Ugh.  I just caught up and figured it out.  Thanks!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 6, 2013)

For those who accidently clicked on my posts I'm so sorry I realized ( I forgot that Zazidoll did cancel Birchbox) Please follow this LindaD for June 2013 Box varaitions. Thanks CheshireCookie for your AWESOME JEDI magic!! 





  Originally Posted by *LindaD* 



For those who, like me, hate having to edit the little URL and just want to click...

*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) 
Quote: Thank you for doing this!!!!!!!!!!  You Rock!!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 6, 2013)

Lastly, I wanted to mention that I remember reading some previous forums in the past few months. When someone received a welcome box, they are not be able to do earn points to do reviews. Well, I received an email from BB which I was surprised that I'm able to do reviews on my welcome box to earn 100 points. Is that part of the new set up? I contacted Birchbox via FB messenger to Sarah because when I tried to do reviews and it wouldn't let me do because the system wasn't reset to verify that I had received my Welcome box two weeks ago. She was able to fix the glitch and that was all done under 20 mins! Impressive for CS!

Review Your Products For Points
 
Is this email not displaying correctly?
View it in your browser.


 



 

 

 

 















Review Your May Products

Tell us how you really feel. Really, we want to hear from you! Not only does it help us to understand what you like, it also *earns you Birchbox Points*. Those points translate into dollars you can spend in the Birchbox Shop. Every product review you submit for your current box samples gets you 10 Birchbox Points, and every 100 Points equals $10. Pretty sweet, right?

*Step 1:* Go to your Box page to find a list of the products you received as samples.

*Step 2:* Click on the product you would like to review, and youâ€™ll be taken to the product page. Below the product name youâ€™ll see a small pink 'Write a review' link.






*Step 3:* Click on the link and fill out the feedback form. Donâ€™t forget to click â€˜submitâ€™ when youâ€™re done!

A few tips to keep in mind: 


You can only earn points for reviews on products that you receive as samples in your current Birchbox.
You have a month-long window in which to leave feedback on your current samples, starting on the 10th of the month.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those who accidently clicked on my posts I'm so sorry I realized ( I forgot that Zazidoll did cancel Birchbox) Please follow this LindaD for June 2013 Box varaitions. Thanks CheshireCookie for your AWESOME JEDI magic!!


lol, you're welcome!


----------



## Ineri218 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lastly, I wanted to mention that I remember reading some previous forums in the past few months. When someone received a welcome box, they are not be able to do earn points to do reviews. Well, I received an email from BB which I was surprised that I'm able to do reviews on my welcome box to earn 100 points. Is that part of the new set up? I contacted Birchbox via FB messenger to Sarah because when I tried to do reviews and it wouldn't let me do because the system wasn't reset to verify that I had received my Welcome box two weeks ago. She was able to fix the glitch and that was all done under 20 mins! Impressive for CS!
> 
> ...


 we were always able to do reviews on our welcome boxes. It just takes a little longer for it to show up.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 6, 2013)

whoever is getting box #15 is the WORST box!! ONLY 3 ITEMS! BOY BOY!


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Jun 6, 2013)

Woohoo! Clicky truck! It is .7050 lbs.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> whoever is getting box #15 is the WORST box!! ONLY 3 ITEMS! BOY BOY!


 i doubt it's only 3 items, it sometimes takes them a few days to *completely* upload all of the items for each box.

but i can say with confidence they've never had less than 4 items in a box.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> whoever is getting box #15 is the WORST box!! ONLY 3 ITEMS! BOY BOY!


 They mentioned on their facebook that the items aren't done updating.  They wouldn't send a box with only 3 items!


----------



## Moonittude (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> whoever is getting box #15 is the WORST box!! ONLY 3 ITEMS! BOY BOY!


It just hasn't updated with the additional items, yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 6, 2013)

THESE are my DREAM BOXES (I hope to get two of those) Unfortunately I was able to go up to #21 and couldn't view the rest to #41 unforunately. The box #4 to #6 still not working the *404* code as you know what that means : -) 

DREAM BOXES : (I couldn't carless for that OScar Blue perfume I probably won't like it) 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb3

 
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb9
 
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb18
Again, still no clicky truck so that means I may not get these boxes listed above?


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 6, 2013)

Quote: Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* 



whoever is getting box #15 is the WORST box!! ONLY 3 ITEMS! BOY BOY!
i doubt it's only 3 items, it sometimes takes them a few days to *completely* upload all of the items for each box.

but i can say with confidence they've never had less than 4 items in a box.


Quote: hey mentioned on their facebook that the items aren't done updating.  They wouldn't send a box with only 3 items!



> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It just hasn't updated with the additional items, yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh ok, good to know! WHEW!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No more Chocopads?! I'm a little depressed now. PMS is kicking in and I have developed a craving for them. .tmi? Lol


 Lmao I turn into a chocolate fiend at that time of the month. Im like Give me chocolate and no one gets hurt.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> am I crazy to really want the laundress stain bar?  and mirenesse, suki, origins, davines...  this is a good month!!


 No I'd love the stain bar too!


----------



## gemstone (Jun 6, 2013)

> Here's a disclaimer before people start stressing out: *Boxes that show only a few products are incomplete. An item won't show up on the box page until it has a page in the birchbox store. *





> whoever is getting box #15 is the WORST box!! ONLY 3 ITEMS! BOY BOY!


----------



## gemstone (Jun 6, 2013)

> Lmao I turn into a chocolate fiend at that time of the month. Im like Give me chocolate and no one gets hurt.:bang: :nunu: :gnasher: :esel_tripmotz: :beiss: :croc:


 LOL it's awesome that you are in Germany then and have access to so many (awesome) European brands


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lmao I turn into a chocolate fiend at that time of the month. Im like Give me chocolate and no one gets hurt.


YES! My hubby actually DARED to try to take a bite out of a chocolate bar I had set down for a moment to adjust my sofa pillow.....this is what occurred:

Him:



.......Me:



......Him:



......Me:



........Him:



........Me:



.......Him:



........Me:



(chocolate in hand)

LOL....essentially what happened


----------



## JessP (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> YES! My hubby actually DARED to try to take a bite out of a chocolate bar I had set down for a moment to adjust my sofa pillow.....this is what occurred:
> ...


 Bahaha! I love this! Totally how I feel if anyone tries to mess with my chocolate lol. Too funny


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 6, 2013)

Whaaaattt??? I actually have a clicky truck AND the shipping has updated...on both accounts.  



  I think this is the earliest it's ever been.  My weights are .6360 and .6400...this might be the first time I get duplicate boxes.  My accounts probably got all screwy since I went through and answered the new questions on the profiles, which I figured would happen.  





Out of the pages that have loaded so far...I would looooove...

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb7

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb18

Even though the first one has a product for curly hair, but BB has been known to send out those products to ladies with stick-straight hair before!


----------



## Dollysantana (Jun 6, 2013)

Found first box on IG looks nice



Spoiler


----------



## wadedl (Jun 6, 2013)

With all this chocolate talk has anyone tried Chocolove? I only like it in warmer months because it is thick. If it is too cold it just does't melt in you mouth in the same way. I have seen that at more Target stores than the Chuao. Also Trader Joes has these bars with caramel in the middle or toffee bits that are amazing.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Found first box on IG looks nice
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 6, 2013)

Clicky truck--and OMG, it's 0.900.  Please don't let that be a mistake.  Delivery Sat, 6/8.  Hope it comes tomorrow!!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Found first box on IG looks nice
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dollysantana (Jun 6, 2013)

I never get the first box lol ðŸ˜Š that's why Iam never excited for the first box that shows up


----------



## meaganola (Jun 6, 2013)

> Whaaaattt??? I actually have a clicky truck AND the shipping has updated...on both accounts. Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I actually changed one of my profiles to curly hair because those boxes frequently have a great color product that I want. My sister-in-law and some of her friends have curly hair, so I can pass the hair stuff to her and keep the groovy stuff for myself! (And then there's the part where my hair is developing waves and curly ends, so some of that stuff might actually work for me.)


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 6, 2013)

OMG I already have a tracking number!!!

I never never never get this early, usually one of the last ones to get a tracking.

The weigh is .7260  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I am so excited


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jun 6, 2013)

As of now, I would  want 3, 7, or 18


----------



## casey anne (Jun 6, 2013)

what up!!!  0.6340


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Found first box on IG looks nice
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually changed one of my profiles to curly hair because those boxes frequently have a great color product that I want. My sister-in-law and some of her friends have curly hair, so I can pass the hair stuff to her and keep the groovy stuff for myself! (And then there's the part where my hair is developing waves and curly ends, so some of that stuff might actually work for me.)


 Good idea...I think I might go switch one up now.


----------



## wildsp187 (Jun 6, 2013)

** BEAT **  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Good sleuthing!


----------



## SampleJunkie (Jun 6, 2013)

my box came today:

here:


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 6, 2013)

CLICKY TRUCK!!!  My weight is 0.6520 with a delivery date of June 11. It will probably get here a day before that. Looking through all the box choices we've seen so far... I really hope I get box #7. That would pretty much be my dream box right there, and I would use the crap out of every single thing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 6, 2013)

I got a clicky truck!! My weight is .6410 and it should be here on Tuesday!


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 6, 2013)

My box has shipped...weight is 0.73 lbs and should be here on Saturday (however, we're leaving for vacation tomorrow...so I'll have to wait a week to open up my box)!


----------



## Dollysantana (Jun 6, 2013)

Also got a clicky truck that was fast, weight is 0.73 ! Wow maybe I will get the klorane dry shampoo that I wanted to try! ðŸ˜


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those who, like me, hate having to edit the little URL and just want to click...
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashitude (Jun 6, 2013)

Clicky truck on my second account. w00t!  Weight is 0.7090.
 

My main account is still stuck in May.


----------



## SamAsh (Jun 6, 2013)

Clicky truck!! 0.6070 and I should be getting it next Tuesday! Something to look forward to after finals.


----------



## torijill (Jun 6, 2013)

I want box 18!


----------



## cari12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Woah! Earliest shipping email ever, and biggest weight to date - 0.7290! Off to look through the list and see if I can guess my box :-D


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 6, 2013)

> I want box 18!


 don't we all want box #18, most of The products!


----------



## plutorayz (Jun 6, 2013)

!!!! clicky truck!  0.73 slated to get here Monday. I bet it's either the klorane dry shampoo or the davines system that's making it hefty. either way, just thrilled to be getting it so quickly.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jun 6, 2013)

This month is a make it or break it for me ! (Feel like I always say that and never cancel LOL) But seriously I can only have two a month and right now I have one BB and two IPSY so this month will determine if I keep two ipsy or one BB and one ipsy.

Can't believe some boxes only have 3 products (box 15) SO freaking happy I already got the shaving cream, so I won't get that box.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a colicky truck and shipping info! My weight is .7320.....whaaaaat? It should be here tomorrow or Saturday! So excited!


 That was super fast!


----------



## Ineri218 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This month is a make it or break it for me ! (Feel like I always say that and never cancel LOL) But seriously I can only have two a month and right now I have one BB and two IPSY so this month will determine if I keep two ipsy or one BB and one ipsy.
> 
> Can't believe some boxes only have 3 products (box 15) SO freaking happy I already got the shaving cream, so I won't get that box.


The boxes that are showing 3 products have not been completed.


----------



## gemstone (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This month is a make it or break it for me ! (Feel like I always say that and never cancel LOL) But seriously I can only have two a month and right now I have one BB and two IPSY so this month will determine if I keep two ipsy or one BB and one ipsy.
> 
> Can't believe some boxes only have 3 products (box 15) SO freaking happy I already got the shaving cream, so I won't get that box.


 ///////////



> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's a disclaimer before people start stressing out:
> 
> *Boxes that show only a few products are incomplete. An item won't show up on the box page until it has a page in the birchbox store. *


 I'm just going to keep quoting myself until someone actually reads it lol.

It seems unbelievable because it won't actually happen.  The ONLY way you will ever get a box with three items is if the person packing your box leaves something out.  Birchbox is not going to send anyone three things on purpose.

edited to add: sigh.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm seeing people already posting pics! Can't wait to see what I get.. there are some nice looking boxes!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Found first box on IG looks nice
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gemstone (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmmm the card says that the
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a colicky truck and shipping info! My weight is .7320.....whaaaaat? It should be here tomorrow or Saturday! So excited!
> Whoa, that's pretty heavy!  I wonder what's in your box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Jun 6, 2013)

The CC mini polishes aren't super heavy though. I just weighed the last one I got (Mamba, the red from a few months back - I've only swatched it on a couple of nails so it's hardly used) and it weighs 1.2 ounces. I've gotten bottles and tubes of things that weigh much more.


----------



## Ashitude (Jun 6, 2013)

I would love love love to get box 7!


----------



## cari12 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone got an email from BB with '1 day discovery sale'? I ordered two rollers. I went into the two pack and I was shocked *whoo whoo* that they changed from over $25 with free two paks. NO!!!! Now it's $35 over purchase ONLY. Were you guys aware of that?? :-/ now lemme go check to see if I have clicky truck(s) *yes I have 2 accts*.


 Oh no! why?!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *natpen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No truck for me yet either, but in good news, it looks like we can start creeping on some of those box variations if we want to, not many are up yet, but a few are showing: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb1


 Yay!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jun 6, 2013)

has anyone actually gotten their box yet?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes,  I saw that!! I was going to put in an order for some guy stuff.. Father's Day is around the corner, but the Plus Two packs...grrr.. Guess they have to pay for the site update somehow?


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Jun 6, 2013)

WOW I just got one of my June Birchboxes in the mail! Totally a surprise, no shipping notice. It's the one in the Instagram photo posted earlier. It's for the account where I'm a 19yo millionaire as opposed to my 31yo public servant self, but first impression is it's my favorite BB I've EVER gotten.

Color Club polish: got mine in London Calling! If I get the Manhattan color in my second box, I will be a most happy girl.

Davines Love Smoothing Shampoo: This came in a big, heavy 2.5 fl oz bottle (though it's only about 3/4 full), and it smells amazing.

LAQA &amp; Co Lil Lip Duo: There's no color name, but mine is a really saturated, dark magenta. Ridiculously good sized sample (basically a mini of the full product) and twists up - will probably last me forever.

suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser - .25 fl oz sample in a little tub. Prob good for 2-3 washes. Also smells amazing.

These last two are marked as "beauty extras":

Davines Love Smoothing Conditioner: foil packet, maybe enough for 2 washings

Davines Oil/Oil Beautifying Potion: foil packet again. directions indicate you only need 2-3 drops, so should last awhile.
I am so happy with this box it's ridiculous. Can't wait to get my 2nd!!


----------



## gemstone (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes,  I saw that!! I was going to put in an order for some guy stuff.. Father's Day is around the corner, but the Plus Two packs...grrr.. Guess they have to pay for the site update somehow?


 I think it probably has to do with supply+demand.  It makes sense to me to increase the qualifying purchase for the pick two because they sell out too quickly for birchbox to keep them in stock. I am not fussed about it because it's a free extra, and I always wait for a coupon code before I make a purchase, and they all have $35 minimums.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it probably has to do with supply+demand.  It makes sense to me to increase the qualifying purchase for the pick two because they sell out too quickly for birchbox to keep them in stock. I am not fussed about it because it's a free extra, and I always wait for a coupon code before I make a purchase, and they all have $35 minimums.


 I've been doing most of my orders from Sephora..as I've been neglectful and forgetting to fill out my surveys lol. I am going to make one purchase from this month..probably my main account, which has 200 points already. Just did a Sephora order and with a great code, I'm getting three mini rollerball colognes for my guys! Waaaay better perks.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm off to look for a clicky truck


----------



## misskelliemarie (Jun 6, 2013)

Got my tracking information it says it will be here on the 11th so, probably the 10th. Yeah! The weight is 0.6390. Does anyone else have this weight?


----------



## gemstone (Jun 6, 2013)

boo, both of my trucks updated and I think I'm getting dupes:

.6360 &amp; .6370


----------



## JC327 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I want the nautical twistbands so badly.
> ...


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 6, 2013)

No clicky truck yet for me.



Spoiler



I can't believe I'm saying this, but I actually really hope I get a twistband this month. The nautical prints are super cute!


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm really hoping for a 6 item box this month. Otherwise I'll be 2 points away from 400 points.


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 6, 2013)

I agree those nautical twistbands are so cute.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> boo, both of my trucks updated and I think I'm getting dupes:
> 
> .6360 &amp; .6370


 Oh noes! I'll keep my fingers crossed that the similar weights are just a coincidence.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 6, 2013)

> :iagree:


 Box twin same weight. Still waiting for other box shipment clicky truck..,,,


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 6, 2013)

Yay! I have a clicky truck on my main account the weight is .7325 projected delivery 6/10


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 6, 2013)

> WOW I just got one of my June Birchboxes in the mail! Totally a surprise, no shipping notice. It's the one in the Instagram photo posted earlier. It's for the account where I'm a 19yo millionaire as opposed to my 31yo public servant self, but first impression is it's my favorite BB I've EVER gotten.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I am so happy with this box it's ridiculous. Can't wait to get my 2nd!! I really hope I get this box! Do you know the weight of your box?


----------



## JC327 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those who, like me, hate having to edit the little URL and just want to click...
> 
> ...


----------



## LindaD (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I agree those nautical twistbands are so cute.


 I've gotten nine Birchboxes and not a single Twistband. I kind of want to see what all the fuss is about, especially since the nautical patterns are just so cute.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 6, 2013)

I was just thinking I really wanted a nautical twist band but I cut all my hair off, booooo.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Box twin same weight. Still waiting for other box shipment clicky truck..,,,


 Whoops this was supposed to answer lovestarbrooke's post about her box weight.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lmao I turn into a chocolate fiend at that time of the month. Im like Give me chocolate and no one gets hurt.
> ...


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a clicky truck but can't seem to find the weight of my box! SOS


----------



## jkwynn (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Clicky truck on my second account. w00t!  Weight is 0.7090.
> 
> My main account is still stuck in May.


 Ooh, mine is .7110 - and my 2nd account is also still stuck in May. Whoever gets theirs first, shares a pic! lol



> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ///////////
> 
> ...


 Crackin' up.

Also - I like the new what/how format of the info card in the IG pic.


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope I get this box!
> 
> Do you know the weight of your box?


 .7285! I don't think I've gotten a heavier BB. The shampoo is huge.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *torijill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want box 18!


Me too!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 6, 2013)

Those nautical twistbands are cute! If I got one it'd probably just always live on my wrist though because those things just do not cooperate with the amount of hair I have.



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's one of the things I love so much about being here the chocolate possibilities are endless and i'm always in the mood for chocolate.


 I practically lived on Kinder and Milka stuff while I was studying in Germany and I don't even really eat anything sweet when I'm stateside, I have more of a "salt and grease" tooth. Add in a bottle or two of Spezi and a few pretzels and that was probably my main food intake the entire time I was there haha.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 6, 2013)

Got my shipping notice, with a weight of .0350. I'm getting the box of cotton!!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Found first box on IG looks nice
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 6, 2013)

.63 on my main account and nothing on the other... Good boxes, no whammies!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> With all this chocolate talk has anyone tried Chocolove? I only like it in warmer months because it is thick. If it is too cold it just does't melt in you mouth in the same way. I have seen that at more Target stores than the Chuao. Also Trader Joes has these bars with caramel in the middle or toffee bits that are amazing.


 Never tried it, they sound yummy!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Clicky truck--and OMG, it's 0.900.  Please don't let that be a mistake.  Delivery Sat, 6/8.  Hope it comes tomorrow!!






 I'm curious to see what you're getting!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SampleJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box came today:
> 
> ...


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> With all this chocolate talk has anyone tried Chocolove? I only like it in warmer months because it is thick. If it is too cold it just does't melt in you mouth in the same way. I have seen that at more Target stores than the Chuao. Also Trader Joes has these bars with caramel in the middle or toffee bits that are amazing.


Trader Joe's  has good chocolate treats...the chocolate covered pretzels are the bomb. They also have chocolate bars filled with Cookie Butter. Has anyone ever had them or the Cookie Butter itself? OMG! They sell the Cookie Butter by the Peanut Butter...I had to cut myself off b/c I found myself buying it way too often.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *torijill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want box 18!


----------



## wadedl (Jun 6, 2013)

I had a clicky truck today and even got my shipping e-mail 20 minutes ago. Weight is .636 





Off to see my son's class play. Romeo and Juliet. I don't remember doing Shakespeare in 5th grade.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those nautical twistbands are cute! If I got one it'd probably just always live on my wrist though because those things just do not cooperate with the amount of hair I have.
> 
> ...


----------



## MuffinTumble (Jun 6, 2013)

YAY! Clicky truck!!!

Mine is scheduled to arrive on the 10th and it weighs .692.


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## queenofperil (Jun 6, 2013)

My shipping weight is .7320, and my delivery date is Monday. Woohoo! Unfortunately, due to the heaviness of my box, I'm almost positive I got the shampoo. Oh well. Hopefully it's decent.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you tried the chocolate covered potato chips? I bought (and immediately ate) a bag of chocolate covered potato chips from Trader Joe's months ago and I'm afraid of buying more because these were ridiculous. It was a trifecta of salty + sweet + chocolatey deliciousness!


Say wha?? Chocolate covered potato chips? I could totally get down on those... I have a gift card to TJ that I might need to go use now.


----------



## StefanieH30 (Jun 6, 2013)

.7140 for my 2nd account


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 6, 2013)

> My shipping weight is .7320, and my delivery date is Monday. Woohoo! Unfortunately, due to the heaviness of my box, I'm almost positive I got the shampoo. Oh well. Hopefully it's decent.


 Now there are box triplets (including me).


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 6, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Lol I love the butter pretzels, kinder eggs and I am currently obsessed with milka hot chocolate. What part of Germany were you in?
It really makes me sad that you can't buy kinder eggs in the US, so I always bring a bunch home with me when I travel to Europe haha. They're literally the first thing I go and buy. I was in Olching, just outside of Munich.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Have you tried the chocolate covered potato chips? I bought (and immediately ate) a bag of chocolate covered potato chips from Trader Joe's months ago and I'm afraid of buying more because these were ridiculous. It was a trifecta of salty + sweet + chocolatey deliciousness!
oh my gosh, I actually bought a bag of those the other week, they were gone in a few days!


----------



## tasertag (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lapsesinlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOW I just got one of my June Birchboxes in the mail! Totally a surprise, no shipping notice. It's the one in the Instagram photo posted earlier. It's for the account where I'm a 19yo millionaire as opposed to my 31yo public servant self, but first impression is it's my favorite BB I've EVER gotten.
> 
> ...


 This is a really awesome box!!! I'm so happy for you!! Hope mine is similar!


----------



## MaiteS (Jun 6, 2013)

so i was a little bit upset at myself because i had to cancel BB and Ipsy this month so I purchased the Wanderlust Collection set with points to feel better! LOL. its only 8 bucks for the mini pack of 4! 100 points well spent with free shipping.


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lapsesinlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOW I just got one of my June Birchboxes in the mail! Totally a surprise, no shipping notice. It's the one in the Instagram photo posted earlier. It's for the account where I'm a 19yo millionaire as opposed to my 31yo public servant self, but first impression is it's my favorite BB I've EVER gotten.
> 
> ...


 That box sounds awesome!

My .7270 box made it from NY to MO in a day! I might get it Saturday.


----------



## queenofperil (Jun 6, 2013)

Does anyone know how much just the empty Birchbox weighs? I know it's been mentioned before somewhere, but I can't find the post.


----------



## Ashitude (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Say wha?? Chocolate covered potato chips? I could totally get down on those... I have a gift card to TJ that I might need to go use now.


My local Safeway makes those in the bakery area. I may have to get me some. So far I have resisted.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jun 6, 2013)

Clicky truck with the weight of 0.5580.


----------



## JessicaK (Jun 6, 2013)

No clicky truck for either of my accounts yet.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a clicky truck with a weight of  0.6410.  It is set to arrive on the 11th.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 6, 2013)

> .7285! I don't think I've gotten a heavier BB. The shampoo is huge.


 Yay Mine is .7325 close enough to be box twins! At least I hope.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 6, 2013)

So I came home to my box!  I didn't expect it to come so fast!






Davines shampoo--2!!!  I think this is probably a mistake (in my favor!).  Now I know why my box was so heavy.  It weighed 0.900 lbs.

Color Club peachy shade

LAQA &amp; Co lipstick magenta/fuschia shade

Furlesse Frown line reducing patches--meh about these.  I keep getting wrinkle things and I don't have wrinkles.

Davines conditioner packet

Davines oil packet

My BB also came with 5 postcards which are very cute!

Very happy about this box.  Good mix of items and great sizes!!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I came home to my box!  I didn't expect it to come so fast!
> 
> ...


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 6, 2013)

> So I came home to my box! Â I didn't expect it to come so fast!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Great box!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lapsesinlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOW I just got one of my June Birchboxes in the mail! Totally a surprise, no shipping notice. It's the one in the Instagram photo posted earlier. It's for the account where I'm a 19yo millionaire as opposed to my 31yo public servant self, but first impression is it's my favorite BB I've EVER gotten.
> 
> ...


 Box Twin!!

This is the best box I have gotten in forever.  I opened it and was beyond surprised at the sizes of the samples.

 I used the shampoo tonight and it smells amazing.  I did a quick drop of the mint green (London Calling -- perfect name to go with my Screen Name here --YAY The Clash!) - it is beautiful and wouldn't be a color I would normally go out and by.  I plan on doing a manicure when I get back from my honeymoon with this and use my color club silver glitter polish for an accent nail or two!  I didn't want to try a new face scrub two days before I get married - so I will try it when I get back.  I can't believe the color of the lip product - it is really nice (again not a color I would normally try).  The foil packets will have to wait - but if they are anything like the shampoo - I'm in for a treat.
Great job BB - I finally got an* amazing* box after a full year with ya!


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Trader Joe'sÂ  has good chocolate treats...the chocolate covered pretzels are the bomb. They also have chocolate bars filled with Cookie Butter. Has anyone ever had them or the Cookie Butter itself? OMG! They sell the Cookie Butter by the Peanut Butter...I had to cut myself off b/c I found myself buying it way too often.


 Cookie butter??!!! Sounds like my fantasy!!!!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 6, 2013)

> Cookie butter??!!! Sounds like my fantasy!!!!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I bought that cookie butter exactly once before adding it to my this-is-so-addicting-I-cannot-be-trusted-with-it list.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 6, 2013)

> So I came home to my box! Â I didn't expect it to come so fast!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



That box! I want it!


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 6, 2013)

> I bought that cookie butter exactly once before adding it to my this-is-so-addicting-I-cannot-be-trusted-with-it list.


 I have a long list of those!!! Mmmmmm!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kira685 (Jun 6, 2013)

everybody who has gotten their box is so happy with it, I can't wait for mine!!


----------



## BisousDarling (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Holly120* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cookie butter??!!! Sounds like my fantasy!!!!!!!!


 You can buy it at Target under the name "Biscoff Spread" or if you're in Canada, it's probably just called Speculoos since the huge French population. I used to eat Speculoos cookies by the pound when I lived in France. So delicious.


----------



## SonyaB (Jun 6, 2013)

Clicky truck here!  Box is scheduled for the 11 delivery and my weight is .5240.  Not sure what I am hoping for, but I wouldn't be disappointed if I got box 19, 20, 25


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 6, 2013)

> You can buy it at Target under the name "Biscoff Spread" or if you're in Canada, it's probably just called Speculoos since the huge French population. I used to eat Speculoos cookies by the pound when I lived in France. So delicious.


 Thank you!!! I've seen the Biscoff. I should try it at least once... Maybe twice to make sure!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 6, 2013)

Trader Joes has dark chocolate and turbinado sugar covered almonds with sea salt and they are ridiculous for lady time cravings. My better half can't be trusted with them, I warned him today that I'm hiding them from now on. TJs has the best treats.


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 6, 2013)

I *need* a clicky truck!!!!!!


----------



## SassyVee (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those who, like me, hate having to edit the little URL and just want to click...
> 
> ...


----------



## tasertag (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I came home to my box!  I didn't expect it to come so fast!
> 
> ...


----------



## SassyVee (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're awesome! Bookmarked!


 How do we bookmark posts?


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jun 6, 2013)

I think those of you with the heavier boxes have to be getting the big shampoo sample.  I think the klorane dry shampoo is lighter than it seems.  I had a box with it in it that only weighed 0.45.  My 0.69 box had the MAKE eye makeup remover and Macadamia hair treatment oil, so I'm thinking it almost has to be something liquid (shampoo) to be so heavy.

Also, my secondary account has updated with delivery on the 10th and a weight of 0.643.  We'll see if it makes it to my apartment now that I've moved to Brooklyn.  It's my first month here.  BB is a mighty fine, totally tempting prize for postal worker hands!  Waah!  Here's hoping the handlers are either men or honest ladies!


----------



## JamieRobinson (Jun 6, 2013)

> Got my shipping notice, with a weight of .0350. I'm getting the box of cotton!!


 I literally LOL'd.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 6, 2013)

Hmmâ€¦  I have two boxes with similar weights sent out on the same day.  In the past year, these boxes have never received duplicates.  With the new profiles, now one has curly hair, and the other does not, specifically because I wanted to create the chance of more diversity in boxes.  The profiles are actually fairly different (ages, skin type, interests, style), so I *really* hope that these aren't duplicates.  I do like not having boxes sent on the same day because this is more likely to mean that I'm getting different boxes, so at least Box #3 hasn't shipped yet.  (I also hope that one particular account gets six items to review because that will bring that account up to 300 points!)


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jun 6, 2013)

Whaaa?  Only one box has the Origins charcoal mask in it!  Why do they show something in the video and only put it in one box?  I really think it's sad when they do that.


----------



## Wida (Jun 6, 2013)

My box has a shipping weight of .1120. At that weight, I think it's just the box. Here's hoping it's just a mistake!


----------



## tanya0949 (Jun 6, 2013)

I



> Hmmâ€¦Â  I have two boxes with similar weights sent out on the same day.Â  In the past year, these boxes have never received duplicates.Â  With the new profiles, now one has curly hair, and the other does not, specifically because I wanted to create the chance of more diversity in boxes.Â  The profiles are actually fairly different (ages, skin type, interests, style), so I *really* hope that these aren't duplicates.Â  I do like not having boxes sent on the same day because this is more likely to mean that I'm getting different boxes, so at least Box #3 hasn't shipped yet.Â  (I also hope that one particular account gets six items to review because that will bring that account up to 300 points!)


 I hope you aren't getting dupes. It's the worse.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 6, 2013)

Whooo I have tracking! Weight of .6380 with a delivery date of Tuesday. There are so many boxes I can't get because I've received something in them already...but so far all the boxes look great, so I'm not worried!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 6, 2013)

No clicky truck for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  As long as I get a box with laqa-and-co-lil-lip-duoI will be happy!  Going through the box variations now and there are more that I can't get then ones I can!

Out of the 40 boxes that are loading there are 25 I cannot get.  Although if they wanted to send me a box with an Eyeko or Mirenesse as a dupe I would not be mad!

There are 14 boxes I can get.

1 box only has 3 items thus far.  With those three pending I could get it but depending what gets loaded in there it could exlude it too.

Why is it not the 10th?  I want to SEE what I am getting!


----------



## ydlr20 (Jun 6, 2013)

Based on the products I have received in the past I did a process of elimination and the boxes that I can be getting are 1, 2, 4, 6, 7, 8, 15, 18, 19, 22, 26, 27, 28, 29, 36, 39, 40. I would really like to get box 4 and 36. I would prefer not to get a shampoo sample since I have so many I'm trying to get through, but I wouldn't mind. I would not want the dry shampoo though since I don't really use it.


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 6, 2013)

I looked at all of the box previews and narrowed the one that I'm getting to 1, 3, 4, 5, 6, 25, 26, 27, 28, and 36.

EDIT: Darn, I didn't realize they updated the links...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 6, 2013)

i have a clicky truck! .73 or similar to what others have been posting.

im not sure if this is a replacement box or not though. i had sent in a request for one since my landlord gave me the wrong address before i moved out here...grrr. i hope that i don't miss out on a "better" box!


----------



## gemstone (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whaaa?  Only one box has the Origins charcoal mask in it!  Why do they show something in the video and only put it in one box?  I really think it's sad when they do that.


 There aren't necessarily a certain number of boxes per box number.  I've noticed in the past via this forum and instagram that birchbox tends to send out some boxes more than others.  The origins mask may only be in one box variation, but 1,000 people might get that box, where they might only send out 500 of another.  This has been a worry in the past about featured products, but I've noticed where a lot of people still got that product, because so many of that product were sent out.  Does that make sense?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There aren't necessarily a certain number of boxes per box number.  I've noticed in the past via this forum and instagram that birchbox tends to send out some boxes more than others.  The origins mask may only be in one box variation, but 1,000 people might get that box, where they might only send out 500 of another.  This has been a worry in the past about featured products, but I've noticed where a lot of people still got that product, because so many of that product were sent out.  Does that make sense?


 Also, sometimes a featured product in one box in Month A ends up being in five boxes in Month B, perhaps depending on how well it goes over.  I think that's why so many boxes ended up with the Beauty Protector last month:  When they sent it out the first time around, it was only in a couple of box variations, but a lot of people *flipped* over it and upgraded to a full-sized version, and it went out in more variations last month due to the ratio of samples to purchases.  But that's all my theory.  I don't know whether it has any basis in reality.


----------



## jessicarobin (Jun 6, 2013)

This isn't strictly related to the June box, but I figured I'd ask here anyway.

I need to perk up my shower routine and I want to earn some points while I'm at it, does anyone have any good shampoo/conditioner/skincare recommendations in the Birchbox shop? I'm using Oribe shampoo/conditioner that my boyfriend gave me for my birthday a couple months ago... I'm looking to make it last longer by using other stuff in between.  

I've just spent the past hour scrolling through everything and I'm feeling kind of "ehh."  The Davines is sitting in my shopping cart, but I'm hoping someone's glowing recommendation of something else might sway me toward something I wasn't considering.


----------



## gemstone (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, sometimes a featured product in one box in Month A ends up being in five boxes in Month B, perhaps depending on how well it goes over.  I think that's why so many boxes ended up with the Beauty Protector last month:  When they sent it out the first time around, it was only in a couple of box variations, but a lot of people *flipped* over it and upgraded to a full-sized version, and it went out in more variations last month due to the ratio of samples to purchases.  But that's all my theory.  I don't know whether it has any basis in reality.


 it makes sense to me!  At the end of the day, making that sale is their number one priority.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Finally got through the list. I really want box #36! #3 and #18 also would be fun but I don't see any box that I hate. Can't wait until the 10th!!


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 6, 2013)

I saw very few that I couldn't get... and very few I wouldn't be happy with!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 6, 2013)

Is it bad that I look for 1) Great box for me 2) Not all great for me, but lots others want so great for trading 3) This box sucks for me and trading... and this is how I decide what box I want hahaha


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 6, 2013)

Clicky truck on my second box! Yay! .561


----------



## Xiang (Jun 6, 2013)

Does anyone know what the insides for this full size product look like? And do we get samples of each flavor or just one if it were to come inside the sub box? Thanks!


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jun 6, 2013)

where can i see the box spoilers?


----------



## jessicarobin (Jun 6, 2013)

They sampled this a few months ago when the company was called Sprout.  The balms were Chapstick sized and I actually loved the one I got to death, I had the cocoa one.  I'm not sure if the samples will be any different this month, but if you're getting it, then I think you're pretty lucky!  It was nice during the winter months.



> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got through the list. I really want box #36! #3 and #18 also would be fun but I don't see any box that I hate. Can't wait until the 10th!!


 Same for #36!! I also like boxes #4 and #6. Most of the boxes look awesome. The only ones I didn't really want were the ones with the soft jelly curls and the dry shampoo.


----------



## Xiang (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They sampled this a few months ago when the company was called Sprout.  The balms were Chapstick sized and I actually loved the one I got to death, I had the cocoa one.  I'm not sure if the samples will be any different this month, but if you're getting it, then I think you're pretty lucky!  It was nice during the winter months.


 Ahh, I see. It would be awesome if we got to sample a little of each flavor but I guess it'll make more sense to sample a single tube. They seem like very yummy balms, haha.


----------



## mom2aqt (Jun 6, 2013)

Weight (lbs.): 
0.6350
Projected Delivery Date:
Jun 11 2013

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## EmJay (Jun 6, 2013)

If one of the pages say's "My Current Box", is that the box you're getting?


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 6, 2013)

Still no clicky. AUGH!!!! It's only the 6th and I'm already feeling like  




  



  






&lt;--- I'm the purple one... BB is the yellow one LOL


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jun 6, 2013)

So, got a shipping notice for my second box, now I'm worried I'm gonna get a dupe, hopefully not though since this box's tracking isn't actually doing anything whereas my first box has active tracking. *Fingers crossed*


----------



## teastrong (Jun 6, 2013)

No clicky truck for me either. My boxes always come really late. How do you view previews of the various boxes? I didn't know you could do that! Although I will just get box envy if I check them all out.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> where can i see the box spoilers?


 See spoiler link below



> Originally Posted by *teastrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No clicky truck for me either. My boxes always come really late. How do you view previews of the various boxes? I didn't know you could do that! Although I will just get box envy if I check them all out.


 See spoiler link below



> Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those who, like me, hate having to edit the little URL and just want to click...
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If one of the pages say's "My Current Box", is that the box you're getting?


 Where on the page did it say that?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow, just by dumping the boxes with the nail file and the Juicy fragrance (since I believe both of these have appeared in all of my boxes), I have cut my possible variations down to 25.  I can't believe they're still sending those out, but I guess they must have enough new subscribers to justify the box variations.


----------



## EmJay (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where on the page did it say that?


 It was box 33

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb33

But considering I wasn't logged in and it still says that, I guess that answers my question.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 7, 2013)

Alrighty, looks like there are either 6 or 9 boxes I could get depending on whether they count perfume samples by the subscription year or calendar year. (I've received 6 in the last 10 months that I've been subbed, but only 2 since January.)

If perfume is off the table, I could get 1, 6, 11, 26, 27, or 36. If perfume is still on the table, add 2, 4, and 10 to that list. Of those, I would be over the moon to receive box 4 or 36 and pretty disappointed if I received 11 or 27.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If one of the pages say's "My Current Box", is that the box you're getting?


 Nope.  Even when boxes officially load, you will sometimes see that on some boxes even though you have a box linked to your account.  Boxes load on the 10th every month (this month, that's this coming Monday).  We used to be able to cheat and find our boxes via poking around the Feedback buttons, but they changed things up, so that's not possible any more.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## teastrong (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## queenofperil (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow. There are only 17 boxes I could get. The dry shampoo, Juicy perfume, and the shaving cream really eliminated a lot.


----------



## sbeam36 (Jun 7, 2013)

No clicky truck for me yet. :-( I'm really hoping my box this month is better then last month!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 7, 2013)

My box wishlist - 4, 6, 27, 28 &amp; 36! PRETTY PLEASE BB!


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 7, 2013)

i got one in my goop box and it was full-sized version  (the chocolate one).



> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EmJay (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope.  Even when boxes officially load, you will sometimes see that on some boxes even though you have a box linked to your account.  Boxes load on the 10th every month (this month, that's this coming Monday).  We used to be able to cheat and find our boxes via poking around the Feedback buttons, but they changed things up, so that's not possible any more.


 I see, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow. There are only 17 boxes I could get. The dry shampoo, Juicy perfume, and the shaving cream really eliminated a lot.


 Haha, mine is even worse. I've gotten the eyeko, whish, coola, tilli bags, and mirenesse. That cut down like 75% of the boxes eep.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Shannon28 (Jun 7, 2013)

Do we know what size the

100% pure nourishing body cream in coconut
is?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do we know what size the
> 
> ...


 When I got them, they were lifestyle extras and came in two foil bags of 2mL each. I dont' know if they're actually going to be tiny samples this time or not. I got mine in apple though...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do we know what size the
> 
> ...


I believe it's a full foil (slightly larger than the norm.) I received a 100% pure nourishing body cream in green apple a few months ago, so I'm assuming they'll be the same size. I used it about 3-4 times for my hands.

Edit - OOP! Kyuu beat me to it! LOL sounds like you received the same thing that I did!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 7, 2013)

If you are talking about what size it is in the box, when I got it a few months ago I got 2 small ketchup sized packets.  I think I was able to do each leg knee down with both.



> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do we know what size the
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 7, 2013)

So I've only seen the mint green color club so far....mint is ok, but I'd rather have a chance at the orange or the purple. I guess we'll see if other colors pop up.


----------



## queenofperil (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha, mine is even worse. I've gotten the eyeko, whish, coola, tilli bags, and mirenesse. That cut down like 75% of the boxes eep.


 They can still send you different colors of the Eyeko liner, though. That counts as a different item. Otherwise, I could have ruled that out, too. That would have been awesome.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha, mine is even worse. I've gotten the eyeko, whish, coola, tilli bags, and mirenesse. That cut down like 75% of the boxes eep.





> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think we've been getting the same boxes. lol


Same here just add the Juicy La La


----------



## sarah576 (Jun 7, 2013)

Clicky truck, yay!! 



 Weight is 0.6383, and supposed to get here on the 11th. 

I really, really want box #3! Or boxes 4, 6, or 18. June looks like a pretty great month overall, of the ones I could receive I'd only be disappointed with one or two. I just hope I won't get the self tanner or the wrinkle patches. But I can't wait for it to get here!! I'm even more excited for this month than usual.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They can still send you different colors of the Eyeko liner, though. That counts as a different item. Otherwise, I could have ruled that out, too. That would have been awesome.


Does this means we can get the Mirenesse Glossy Kiss again?  I loved the idea but the color didn't suit me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 7, 2013)

I have the cocoa one that I got from their site directly. It is amazing. The smell is very very yummy, and I dig that it's all natural and stuff.



> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## missionista (Jun 7, 2013)

Overall these boxes look great, and there are lots I could get.  Looking forward to this month.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They can still send you different colors of the Eyeko liner, though. That counts as a different item. Otherwise, I could have ruled that out, too. That would have been awesome.


 Really?  has that happened for you (or anyone you know) before?

Because I'm pretty sure it can't. Their system handles same / not the same products by the way BB groups it in the shop. That's why people can get different twist bands -- they're in different collections. Same with Color Club. They group the colours separately which is why you can get more CC, but you would never get one again from the sample collection. To the sorting system, it's akin to getting a Stila smudgestick or lippie -- "different" products from the same brand. Also, it wouldn't work because you've already given your sample product review for the product, so the system wouldn't let you review it again and you wouldn't get points.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I've only seen the mint green color club so far....mint is ok, but I'd rather have a chance at the orange or the purple. I guess we'll see if other colors pop up.


 I've seen a couple of people get the coral on Facebook.



> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 7, 2013)

I hate Color Club (the cremes, in particular) so I WISH the no dupes rule applied to polish collections, too. lol. If you're going to send color club, can't you at least make it a fun holo, and not a crappy streaky creme that barely lasts an hour? Sigh!!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate Color Club (the cremes, in particular) so I WISH the no dupes rule applied to polish collections, too. lol. If you're going to send color club, can't you at least make it a fun holo, and not a crappy streaky creme that barely lasts an hour? Sigh!!


 I have yet to try Color Club but it seems like almost nobody likes their polishes. I wish BB would branch out and send us Zoya or Deborah Lippman. Heck, Zoya is even priced the same as CC.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## queenofperil (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really?  has that happened for you (or anyone you know) before?
> 
> Because I'm pretty sure it can't. Their system handles same / not the same products by the way BB groups it in the shop. That's why people can get different twist bands -- they're in different collections. Same with Color Club. They group the colours separately which is why you can get more CC, but you would never get one again from the sample collection. To the sorting system, it's akin to getting a Stila smudgestick or lippie -- "different" products from the same brand. Also, it wouldn't work because you've already given your sample product review for the product, so the system wouldn't let you review it again and you wouldn't get points.


 Yep. It's happened before with the Eyeko liners. At least one person has gotten two of them (that I know of), and it wasn't a mistake. It's like with the Twistbands. Those don't count as different items because they come in different colors.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 7, 2013)

Just for fun, here are the three manicures that I've done with the color club colors I have received from BB (under the spoiler). Wild Cactus and Insta-this were actually quite nice, Blue Ming (bottom) gave me a little trouble, but nothing I can't handle lol.


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 7, 2013)

> You can buy it at Target under the name "Biscoff Spread" or if you're in Canada, it's probably just called Speculoos since the huge French population. I used to eat Speculoos cookies by the pound when I lived in France. So delicious.


 Biscoff is my favorite cookies and the spread is to die for. When I feel like being really decadent I put the cookie spread and nutella on an english muffin. .. so yummy


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just for fun, here are the three manicures that I've done with the color club colors I have received from BB (under the spoiler). Wild Cactus and Insta-this were actually quite nice, Blue Ming (bottom) gave me a little trouble, but nothing I can't handle lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your manis are always so gorgeous! I love the Wild Cactus and I got Insta-this in my very first BB. I should really dig it out and give it a try!
> Thanks! You should  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## cari12 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just for fun, here are the three manicures that I've done with the color club colors I have received from BB (under the spoiler). Wild Cactus and Insta-this were actually quite nice, Blue Ming (bottom) gave me a little trouble, but nothing I can't handle lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jun 7, 2013)

interesting that there is 40 variations this month!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I came home to my box!  I didn't expect it to come so fast!
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate Color Club (the cremes, in particular) so I WISH the no dupes rule applied to polish collections, too. lol. If you're going to send color club, can't you at least make it a fun holo, and not a crappy streaky creme that barely lasts an hour? Sigh!!


 I've never had a problem with CC polishes they last a week+ on my nails and I am rough with my nails.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just for fun, here are the three manicures that I've done with the color club colors I have received from BB (under the spoiler). Wild Cactus and Insta-this were actually quite nice, Blue Ming (bottom) gave me a little trouble, but nothing I can't handle lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## EmilyMak (Jun 7, 2013)

I finally have an early box. I've never gotten shipping and tracking before the 10th!  0.7710!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saidfreeze (Jun 7, 2013)

Also the earliest box I've ever received! .6400 heavy but lighter then most I'm noticing! So excited!


----------



## emily9763 (Jun 7, 2013)

My box is .5630.... the pics of the boxes posted on facebook look good so far!


----------



## Kaylay (Jun 7, 2013)

Mines .772 or something very similar! Excited!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Wow, just by dumping the boxes with the nail file and the Juicy fragrance (since I believe both of these have appeared in all of my boxes), I have cut my possible variations down to 25. Â I can't believe they're still sending those out, but I guess they must have enough new subscribers to justify the box variations.


 I noticed that boxes starting from #30's to last ones are repeats of what I've already gotten samples in the past. I've been lucky not getting repeats and dupes. I wouldn't be happy if I get that furliesse products leaving me at least 2 samples or 3 (they put one or two) in per box. I wouldn't mind getting another Joie perfume. I just hope I get two of those boxes from #1 to #29 variations except I probably won't get curls products since my hair is naturally striaght.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 7, 2013)

Ughhh the box that's showing up on Instagram now is like my dream box. But I doubt I'm getting it since I don't even have a tracking # yet.


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Just for fun, here are the three manicures that I've done with the color club colors I have received from BB (under the spoiler). Wild Cactus and Insta-this were actually quite nice, Blue Ming (bottom) gave me a little trouble, but nothing I can't handle lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Oh so pretty! You are very talented!


----------



## gemstone (Jun 7, 2013)

My nails are really weird and loooove color club polishes, as long as I use orly's bonder. I can NEVER get zoya to work for me though! It takes hours to dry so I always smudge it, and it chips and bubbles so bad, even though I try to use thinner coats (which is hard because the thin coats are never smooth for me with zoya?) and I don't ever shake polish unless it has visibly separated.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 7, 2013)

There's a bunch of pictures on Instagram of birchbox Spain boxes! I'm on my phone so I can't post them but they look amazing.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My nails are really weird and loooove color club polishes, as long as I use orly's bonder. I can NEVER get zoya to work for me though! It takes hours to dry so I always smudge it, and it chips and bubbles so bad, even though I try to use thinner coats (which is hard because the thin coats are never smooth for me with zoya?) and I don't ever shake polish unless it has visibly separated.


  It's so funny how chemistry affects everything! Zoya is the fastest drying polish for me and the only one that lasts several days for me. Weird science!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rouxroux (Jun 7, 2013)

With "aging" marked as a concern in my profile (i'm taking it off asap), and a weight of only 0.52, I strongly feel I'm getting either box #22 or 39.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 7, 2013)

got my shipping info! supposed to be here tuesday. weight of 0.6410


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 7, 2013)

Still no clicky truck.  Only 17 of the boxes will work for me, mostly because of Coola, Juicy LaLa and Mirenesse (a couple of others, but these seem to be the main 3 repeats).  Of the ones I could get, any would be OK.  It would be nice to get a 6 product box, though.  Haven't had one yet, and the extra points always come in handy.


----------



## JessicaK (Jun 7, 2013)

Clicky truck!!! .6910!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 7, 2013)

> With "aging" marked as a concern in my profile (i'm taking it off asap), and a weight of only 0.52, I strongly feel I'm getting either box #22 or 39.:icon_sad: Â


 Speaking of that 'aging' selection on beauty profile; I had that for a while before the new beauty profile was created so a month before the new profile, i deselected aging. Then, the entire section on new beauty profile like hyperpigmentation, aging, fine lines wrinkles, etc. I left it all in blank because I kinda got tired of getting aging prevention products (not that I do like to try but I needed one make up item at least) Now I remember, since I had that eyeliner last month's box; then more likely I won't get the eyeko liner that I'd love to try.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 7, 2013)

yea! got my shipping email today and came to start reading and I was 300 posts behind!! LOL! My box is .688 and is scheduled to arrive monday, but i think i'll end up getting it tomorrow! So excited to see what the new profile questions bring! I haven't done too much investigating because I want to be surprised, but i imagine i could narrow it down by a lot - i've gotten coola, mirenesse, tillie bags, whish, eyeko, 3 juicy perfumes... fingers crossed i get a good box! I'll post pics tomorrow! I would LOVE to try the SUKI stuff shown in the spoiler video!


----------



## klg534 (Jun 7, 2013)

Clicky  Truck...well kinda... My box weight is 0.5810!


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ///////////
> 
> ...


 Oops... Unfortunately (or maybe fortunately lol) I don't have time to read through every single of over 800 posts on a birchbox thread.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 7, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thank you so much to LindaD for posting these!  And MissTrix for pulling it forward to this page!  




 I'm sitting down RIGHT NOW and figuring out which boxes I can get!

ETA: Wowzers!  I can only receive 14 of the 41 possibilities! (and that's adding 41 as a possibility, it's still 404-ing).  I'm so amazed at how many boxes this month contain items I've gotten before.  However, my dream box (come to mama, box 7!) is still available. * I can kind of eliminate a few others based on them having anti-aging products (I may not be 20, but my profile is!)*, so I'm quite excited to see what I get this month!

(And yes, I'm aware of my ultimate nerdiness.  *Pushes glasses up nose*)
I've gotten a few anti-aging products even though I'm 20-21 (and I often get mistaken for being younger than my 14 year old cousin). I wasn't very happy about it at first but I ended up passing the products off to my grandma so at least they didn't go to waste  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I haven't been there yet. I don't know why you cant bring them to the US, I see commercials talking about don't bring them to the US because they are illegal.

 
I believe it is because the toys inside are very small and considered a choking hazard  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's kind of lame because the toys are encased in that pretty sizable plastic capsule, I'd imagine even if you didn't know what kinder eggs were and bit straight into them, you'd be stopped by the plastic without any danger..

In other news, it looks like my box may be here by tomorrow! It always arrives a day or two before the projected delivery date and it reached Coppell yesterday.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 7, 2013)

> Oops... Unfortunately (or maybe fortunately lol) I don't have time to read through every single of over 800 posts on a birchbox thread.Â


 Here's the thing: This happens literally EVERY SINGLE MONTH. Incomplete boxes get posted, people lose their shit, and they continue to do so even though it is repeatedly pointed out that the box contents are not fully online. EVERY SINGLE MONTH. It gets really old really quickly, especially when there are multiple people making the same complaint -- frequently on the same page -- over and over. I endorse gemstone's reposting because I would have done it myself if I hadn't been on my phone.


----------



## BisousDarling (Jun 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* 



I haven't been there yet. I don't know why you cant bring them to the US, I see commercials talking about don't bring them to the US because they are illegal.

Originally Posted by *cari12* 



I believe it is because the toys inside are very small and considered a choking hazard  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's kind of lame because the toys are encased in that pretty sizable plastic capsule, I'd imagine even if you didn't know what kinder eggs were and bit straight into them, you'd be stopped by the plastic without any danger..

I don't know if how old each of you are or if you remember this, but we actually had a version of the Kinder Surprise here in the states, Nestle made it and it was called the Wonder Ball. It had a small "prize" which was usually a sticker and it was filled with smaller candy, but I think when they first started, it had toys. People complained that it was a choking hazard because of the small parts, so they stopped producing them.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Clicky  Truck...well kinda... My box weight is 0.5810!


 I think we might be box twins! Mine weighs 0.5820!


----------



## BisousDarling (Jun 7, 2013)

Still no clicky truck, I'm so jealous of all of you!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no clicky truck, I'm so jealous of all of you!


 I don't have one on my two accounts either. Le sigh.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is .5630.... the pics of the boxes posted on facebook look good so far!


 0.5620! teehee box twins  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just for fun, here are the three manicures that I've done with the color club colors I have received from BB (under the spoiler). Wild Cactus and Insta-this were actually quite nice, Blue Ming (bottom) gave me a little trouble, but nothing I can't handle lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate Color Club (the cremes, in particular) so I WISH the no dupes rule applied to polish collections, too. lol. If you're going to send color club, can't you at least make it a fun holo, and not a crappy streaky creme that barely lasts an hour? Sigh!!


 UGH SAME. I already got a Coral CC polish for my intro box, so if they send me the Spain colour, I be super pissed. LOL I've already prepared a rant to send to them if this happens. Knowing BB it probably will. Then again, I feel like I've gotten pretty good boxes, so maybe I should trust them. I don't like CC but if I got London, I'd be willing to keep it. I hoard mint polishes XD



> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep. It's happened before with the Eyeko liners. At least one person has gotten two of them (that I know of), and it wasn't a mistake. It's like with the Twistbands. Those don't count as different items because they come in different colors.


 I've never heard of it for Eyeko (though that would be awesome) but I thought it wouldn't for twistbands from the same collections. Hm. I guess we'll see. Nothing to do but wait at this point.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327*
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yea! got my shipping email today and came to start reading and I was 300 posts behind!! LOL! My box is .688 and is scheduled to arrive monday, but i think i'll end up getting it tomorrow! So excited to see what the new profile questions bring! I haven't done too much investigating because I want to be surprised, but i imagine i could narrow it down by a lot - i've gotten coola, mirenesse, tillie bags, whish, eyeko, 3 juicy perfumes... fingers crossed i get a good box! I'll post pics tomorrow! I would LOVE to try the SUKI stuff shown in the spoiler video!


We're going to be box twinsies! Yay!



Mine is 0.6880!


----------



## sbeam36 (Jun 7, 2013)

> I don't have one on my two accounts either. Le sigh.


I'm right there with you both. I waited forever last month too! :'(


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't know if how old each of you are or if you remember this, but we actually had a version of the Kinder Surprise here in the states, Nestle made it and it was called the Wonder Ball. It had a small "prize" which was usually a sticker and it was filled with smaller candy, but I think when they first started, it had toys. People complained that it was a choking hazard because of the small parts, so they stopped producing them.


 I don't remember it at all, I just googled it and it looks like they stopped producing them (with the toy inside) when I was 5, so I guess that explains it. Did they have any sort of secondary casing inside the chocolate though, or was it just the toy? I can definitely understand the danger if it was just the toy directly inside, although I can't imagine it would be pleasant to bite into a chocolate egg and end up chomping down on hard candy either.


----------



## ReneeYoungblood (Jun 7, 2013)

No clicky truck for me yet



. I swear, this box better be good, or I'm cancelling! Question is, if we cancel, can we still redeem our points???


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 7, 2013)

So I looked through all the boxes this month and on account 1 (this will be month 7) I can only get 17 different boxes 1, 2, 4, 6, 7, 8, 11, 18, 19, 21, 24, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 39. This box has already shipped but no weight yet.

On account 2 (this will be my month 3) I can get everything but 16 and 40. This box has not shipped yet.  Seems like it should be a fun month or my boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ReneeYoungblood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No clicky truck for me yet
> 
> ...


 I want to say yes you can because you can earn bb points with out having a sub box by buying stuff in their store. Every dollar spent is 1 point earned.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't know if how old each of you are or if you remember this, but we actually had a version of the Kinder Surprise here in the states, Nestle made it and it was called the Wonder Ball. It had a small "prize" which was usually a sticker and it was filled with smaller candy, but I think when they first started, it had toys. People complained that it was a choking hazard because of the small parts, so they stopped producing them.


ohh I remember those! My mom would always buy them for me, I want one now


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There aren't necessarily a certain number of boxes per box number.  I've noticed in the past via this forum and instagram that birchbox tends to send out some boxes more than others.  The origins mask may only be in one box variation, but 1,000 people might get that box, where they might only send out 500 of another.  This has been a worry in the past about featured products, but I've noticed where a lot of people still got that product, because so many of that product were sent out.  Does that make sense?


 Good, because I really hope I get it, and that makes my chances better!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fanchette (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh, I wonder, wonder what's in my Birchbox now,

Who knows what surprises a June Birchbox can hide?

No more Chuao chocolate, or Tili bags inside.

Oh, I wonder, wonder what's in my Birchbox now!

Edit: Source http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-z_WSTjr7c


----------



## wadedl (Jun 7, 2013)

The thing about the kinder eggs is that anything that can fit in a toilet paper roll is considered a choking hazard. For Easter this year a company sold some new ones (tgey only had boy, spideman if i recall) and the plastic part was the size of the whole egg. Kinder eggs are so much better though. I used to make my mom but them for me in Tijuana. I think I even bought a box of the for my sons birthday party one year.


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 7, 2013)

> I don't know if how old each of you are or if you remember this, but we actually had a version of the Kinder Surprise here in the states, Nestle made it and it was called the Wonder Ball. It had a small "prize" which was usually a sticker and it was filled with smaller candy, but I think when they first started, it had toys. People complained that it was a choking hazard because of the small parts, so they stopped producing them.Â


 I was OBSESSED with the lion king wonderballs. Every time I saw it in the store I begged my mom for it! Inside the chocolate usually were sour candies in the shape of the characters and a collectible sticker or something along those lines


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, I wonder, wonder what's in my Birchbox now,
> 
> ...


 That's some quick song writing!  I bet an ad agency would love it!

Please tell me I'm not the only one here who is old enough to read fanchette's lyrics and immediately think of THIS instead of WonderBall:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOI8kSGTJGc


----------



## fanchette (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's some quick song writing!  I bet an ad agency would love it!
> 
> ...


 Thank you. My superpower is the ability to make up new, probably inappropriate lyrics AS I'm singing a song. Can't get any quicker than that! Maybe I should hook up with an ad agency and actually put my english/writing degree to use lol


----------



## Jeaniney (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't remember it at all, I just googled it and it looks like they stopped producing them (with the toy inside) when I was 5, so I guess that explains it. Did they have any sort of secondary casing inside the chocolate though, or was it just the toy? I can definitely understand the danger if it was just the toy directly inside, although I can't imagine it would be pleasant to bite into a chocolate egg and end up chomping down on hard candy either.


 I remember Wonder Balls, the commercials had Nickelodeon characters and they had a catchy jingle I can still sing in my head.  I had a couple, and remember thinking it was pretty silly because it was a super thin layer of chocolate around a plastic ball/egg with candy (chalky candy, kind of like a pez consistency) or something silly like stickers inside the plastic ball.  The stuff inside the plastic ball wasn't anything exciting and the yummy chocolate layer was so thin it wasn't worth it.  I'm surprised they stopped making them because of choking concerns, they don't seem any more dangerous than an easter egg... it's not like you could put the plastic ball in your mouth. I actually thought they stopped making them because they weren't a good product.  TIL they were mimicking a German product. I'm sure the "real thing" is a lot better!!

On topic... no clicky truck yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But I've got other fun stuff coming in the mail to me, so I can wait a bit longer without complaining!  There are so many great things this month I don't even know what I want most...


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 7, 2013)

Quote: "So completely sick of these poorly made, UGLY nail polishes. Seriously. We're not twelve! We're grown women. We don't want Taylor Swift perfume, because we're not baby prostitutes..and we don't want streaky white nail polish, because it's not 1985, and we're not starring on DanceTV."

OH SNAP!! 





I found that posted to the Birchbox fb page under the polish spoiler pic.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jun 7, 2013)

TWO clicky trucks!!!



and no box twins!! (Box # 1 weighs .6400 and box two weighs .4780) **happy dance!*


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 7, 2013)

Clicky truck!!!!! .688!!!!! Yay!!!!!


----------



## missionista (Jun 7, 2013)

Scooby, love the nails!


----------



## teastrong (Jun 7, 2013)

Finally a Clicky Truck!!! .690 lbs!  Hoping for a good one, my last two haven't been great.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 7, 2013)

Mine is .6990. I've tried to search for items that say I can leave feedback and I gave up. Not even the nail polish says I can leave feedback, so I am getting no clues! *pout*


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Jun 7, 2013)

Yay! Clicky truck! 0.5450 box weight.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BisousDarling (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I remember Wonder Balls, the commercials had Nickelodeon characters and they had a catchy jingle I can still sing in my head.  I had a couple, and remember thinking it was pretty silly because it was a super thin layer of chocolate around a plastic ball/egg with candy (chalky candy, kind of like a pez consistency) or something silly like stickers inside the plastic ball.  The stuff inside the plastic ball wasn't anything exciting and the yummy chocolate layer was so thin it wasn't worth it.  I'm surprised they stopped making them because of choking concerns, they don't seem any more dangerous than an easter egg... it's not like you could put the plastic ball in your mouth. I actually thought they stopped making them because they weren't a good product.  TIL they were mimicking a German product. I'm sure the "real thing" is a lot better!!
> ...


 Yup, the German version was what the original discussion was about, the Kinder Egg. Meh, I think that there are better tasting Kinder products (I'm partial to the Kinder Bueno), but that's just my opinion.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Clicky truck!!!!! .688!!!!! Yay!!!!!


Another twinsy!


----------



## SamAsh (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't know if how old each of you are or if you remember this, but we actually had a version of the Kinder Surprise here in the states, Nestle made it and it was called the Wonder Ball. It had a small "prize" which was usually a sticker and it was filled with smaller candy, but I think when they first started, it had toys. People complained that it was a choking hazard because of the small parts, so they stopped producing them.


 Wonder Ball was super cool! I remember there was a really catchy commercial that advertised it. I say, bring it back!!!


----------



## unicorn (Jun 7, 2013)

STILL no clicky truck. argghh im goin nuts over here!


----------



## queenofperil (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OH SNAP!!
> ...


 Wow. Just...wow.


----------



## SamAsh (Jun 7, 2013)

Ladies! I just looked through all the boxes and did the math and there's a 52% chance I will get either the Mirenesse or Laqa. I need one!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 7, 2013)

> OH SNAP!!Â :SHOCKED: I found that posted to the Birchbox fb page under the polish spoiler pic.Â


 Clearly birchbox just isn't for this person, maybe they'll find their life happier if they just unsubscribe bahahah.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 7, 2013)

> Ladies! I just looked through all the boxes and did the math and there's a 52% chance I will get either the Mirenesse or Laqa. I need one!!


 Even though I'm overloaded with lip products, I'm strangely dying for one of these.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jun 7, 2013)

Just received my box

Color club--Mod in Manhattan

Comodynes--Self Tanning Towlette

LA QA &amp; Co--  Lil Lip

Suki--Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser

Tweezerman--Matchbox itty Bitty Nail Files

Over all I like this box but can not use tanning towellette when My skintone is dark.


----------



## queenofperil (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received my box
> 
> ...


 Obligatory "do you know what your box weight is?"


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 7, 2013)

Ah!  Both of my boxes are in TX...which is so much closer to me than NY.  Hooray for crazy fast shipping this month!


----------



## gemstone (Jun 7, 2013)

I just got my first box:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb30

As much as I wanted lip color, I am relieved to get lip balm instead.  I am overloaded with lipstick, but I am constantly losing and looking for lip balm. I also ran out of the klorane dry shampoo this morning that I got in a trade, so I'm psyched to get another one.  It's my favorite aerosol dry shampoo by far.

I am worried about getting identical boxes, but I will be fine if I can trade the color club for a different color (I got the green, which I love, but definitely don't need two) and if they send me a different flavor of lip balm.

Also, the nail files are the matchbox ones and not the one shown on the box page.  I am going to have to email them, as I can't review the one that's shown since I already received it.


----------



## klg534 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think we might be box twins! Mine weighs 0.5820!


 yay! Lets hope its AWESOME!


----------



## Ineri218 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Obligatory "do you know what your box weight is?"


my weight was 5580


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## bwgraham (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my first box:
> 
> ...


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jun 7, 2013)

> I just got my first box: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb30
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Not a bad box! What was your weight?


----------



## gemstone (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> weight?


 0.6370


----------



## queenofperil (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> my weight was 5580


 Nice. Thank you. *Crosses that box off the list of potential candidates.*


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 7, 2013)

Idk if anyone else has gone through the box links since they updated but it looks like two different Stila products are going out this month. Since stila has a history of giving birchbox full sized samples, I wonder what they'll look like.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 7, 2013)

Neither of my 2 boxes have clicky trucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Last month I got dup boxes with toothpaste, tea, and sunscreen, and 2 black eyeliners (I don't wear eyeliner).  I'm really hoping for no dupes this time but if I have to get the same boxes I hope it's a box I want with different colors.


----------



## annveal (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my first box:
> 
> ...


----------



## 1BrainyBrunette (Jun 7, 2013)

Does anyone know the links to this months boxes? I still don't have a click truck and I'm dying to see the box possibilities!


----------



## saidfreeze (Jun 7, 2013)

Got my box today!? What a wonderful surprise to make up for this rainy day.



Spoiler







My box weighed about .6400 and I received the following : Klorane dry shampoo - totally taking this to key west with me later this month. Color club polish in reign in Spain- may give this to my good friend at work... After I try it once Mirenesse- perfect kiss! I am sooooo excited about this product! Suki exfoliater- such a perfect size to bring in vaca because I am all about exfoliating! I thought Katia was being a bit corny in the video, but, it actually does smell like lemon pie. 100% pure lotion- in these little ketchup packets... Also good to travel with I guess? This is the only thing I'm not like overly excited about. can't wait for box #2


----------



## gemstone (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *annveal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What were the sizes on the
> ...


 dry shampoo: 1.06 oz

cleanser:  .25 fl oz


----------



## cbs73 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OH SNAP!!
> ...


 Ok, here's the thing.  I feel the same way, but wow....she is waaaaaaaay angrier than I am about all this.  If I got a colour I didn't like?  Guess what. I'd review it, get the points, and pass it off to a friend who liked the colour.  Maybe she also hasn't gotten the memo that trends are cyclical and they always come back.  I remember DanceTV (and I remember loathing it, but that's another story) I remember seeing the neon nail polish and the lace outfits with the denim jackets and Boy George hats and guess what?  They're all back and grunge has been creeping back in.  Deal with it cranky facebook poster!

Oh, and no clicky truck.  Boo.


----------



## EmJay (Jun 7, 2013)

My boxed shipped! How do you find out it's weight? Is it after the shipping information starts showing up?

And on the topic of Wonder Balls and Kinder Eggs, I've always wanted to try a Kinder Egg but there's is a pretty hefty fine on importing them. It's so strange the US has a law against un-edible things being in food/candy when I don't know any other country to have such a law. I loved Wonder Balls! Wish they still made them. I believe I still have the stickers stuck in one of my sticker books from when I was a child.


----------



## misskelliemarie (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my box today!? What a wonderful surprise to make up for this rainy day.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kira685 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OH SNAP!!
> ...


 LOL someone should tell her some BB subscribers ARE 12.. there's a little girl I stumbled upon on youtube that reviews ipsy and BB!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Even though I'm overloaded with lip products, I'm strangely dying for one of these.


 I got the Laqa and I love it!  it is so much brighter and more pigmented than what i usually wear, but it's great.  I got the fuchsia one.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OH SNAP!!
> ...


She can send her white polish on to me! I LOVE me some white nail polish!  I think white polish is really classy, not at all an 80's look and of course, perfect for nail art  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have a few Color Club polishes and they can seem a bit streaky at first but I just add an extra coat and I find they wear pretty well.


----------



## Shannon28 (Jun 7, 2013)

Has anyone received a box that weights .5215?


----------



## saidfreeze (Jun 7, 2013)

Whoops...I thought I included it? In case I missed it .6400


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 7, 2013)

My box came today!





Color Club in London Calling

Davines Love Shampoo, Conditioner, and Oil

LAQA &amp; Co Lil' Lip in a pretty red color

Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser 

And 8 super cute postcards.
I changed my profile a bit for this month and this is my favorite box so far!

EDIT: It's 4 postcards and I just walked outside and the LAQA is more pink than red.

EDIT again: My box weight was .7270


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 7, 2013)

> My boxed shipped! How do you find out it's weight? Is it after the shipping information starts showing up? And on the topic of Wonder Balls and Kinder Eggs, I've always wanted to try a Kinder Egg but there's is a pretty hefty fine on importing them. It's so strange the US has a law against un-edible things being in food/candy when I don't know any other country to have such a law. I loved Wonder Balls! Wish they still made them. I believe I still have the stickers stuck in one of my sticker books from when I was a child.Â


 I'm also curious about how I can find the weight of my box. When I look up the package by its tracking number there is no infirmation available. I'd like to know how so many of you know the weight before actually getting the box. TIA!


----------



## unicorn (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came today!
> 
> ...


 That is an AWESOME box. I'm jealous! Mine hasn't even shipped yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 7, 2013)

Just a reminder to everyone that receives their box and posts pics....if you could please also post the weight of your box as well! Thanks!


----------



## Jo Cres (Jun 7, 2013)

for those of you ladies who are looking for a jar to transfer foils to...I just got these adorable jars from Mini Kittour. I ordered them from Beauty Army before I realized they would be in my selection this month but i'm glad I did! I paid $6 for a set of 2. I bought 2 sets and with the amount of subs I get I KNOW I will use them!! WHHHEEEE!! I thought I would share if anyone was interested


----------



## Ineri218 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm also curious about how I can find the weight of my box. When I look up the package by its tracking number there is no infirmation available. I'd like to know how so many of you know the weight before actually getting the box. TIA!


When your shipping updates..the weight is there.


----------



## queenofperil (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came today!
> 
> ...


 Do you know your box weight? Lord, I feel like such a pest asking. Sorry. :/


----------



## CourtneyB (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came today!
> 
> ...


 I got the same box...I'm SO pleased with it, too. I haven't been super happy with BB the past month or two, but this box more than makes up for it. The lipstick is a wonderful size, and so is the shampoo. Plus, this was the nail polish color I was lusting over the most. 

Let's see if my other box will be just as good. Fingers crossed!


----------



## LindaD (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1BrainyBrunette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know the links to this months boxes? I still don't have a click truck and I'm dying to see the box possibilities!


 Quoting myself for the links...



> Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those who, like me, hate having to edit the little URL and just want to click...
> 
> ...


----------



## jmd252 (Jun 7, 2013)

> I just got my first box: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb30
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



My box was the same and weighed .632  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a reminder to everyone that receives their box and posts pics....if you could please also post the weight of your box as well! Thanks!





> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Do you know your box weight? Lord, I feel like such a pest asking. Sorry. :/


 Sorry!!! My box's weight was .7270.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *misskelliemarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's your box weight?


 The Suki exfoliator is awesome.  Its one of my favorites.  Just an FYI - I use this in the shower, and accidentally got some in my mouth when I had my face under the spray to rinse off - it kind of tastes like lemon pie too.  Its made with real sugar crystals.  Not that I recommend eating it or anything, but if you happen to get a little in your mouth, you wont be tasting something horrid.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quoting myself for the links...


 Woo hoo!


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 7, 2013)

Here's a swatch of the LAQA





I think it's fuschia-ish but a teeny bit more pink than what the picture shows. It's hard to describe and there's no color name on the tube or Birchbox card.


----------



## Trystelle (Jun 7, 2013)

I got Box #24 today (.6880 lb).  Got the nail polish in_ reign in spain, _which is a coral shade.  It will look great against a (fake) tan.  Also got the Antica Farmacista Grapefruit body lotion (1.5 oz.).  It smells great and feels nice on my skin.  I got the Beauty Protector spray that everyone seems to like.  Got the 29 Skin Care collection, which contains 4 small samples in a card.  This must be the old lady box!  I got the Glee Gum and the postcards too.  Sorta disappointed that there was no makeup, but it looks like ipsy has that covered for June!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's a swatch of the LAQA
> 
> ...


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's a swatch of the LAQA
> 
> ...


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's a swatch of the LAQA
> 
> ...


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That color looks beautiful with your skin tone, but I don't think I could pull it off! hahaha.


 Thanks! I usually wear nudes - the color is a bit intimidating for me lol



> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG that is sooo pretty and a great summer color!  It looks awesome on you too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It is! Thanks!



> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Look so pretty! Hope I get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I hope so too! 

I'm a bit shocked because these seem high quality. It left a light stain after I used makeup remover to remove it.


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my box today!? What a wonderful surprise to make up for this rainy day.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JamieRobinson (Jun 7, 2013)

My box has shipped. WooHoo! It's scheduled for delivery on the 12th and weighs .5970.


----------



## sbeam36 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The lotion is actually very nice. I received that a couple boxes back and loved it. It's natural and smells amazing - I had received packets of the coconut and grape, but I bought a full size of the vanilla not that long ago.Â  And it's one of those "less is more" lotions, which I love.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I totally agree. Those smell amazing!!!


----------



## Steffi (Jun 7, 2013)

Ugh, my account shows the June truck but it's not clicky!  I want my shipping info!  No notice yet either.  I'm antsy!


----------



## goldenmeans (Jun 7, 2013)

My truck is still sad and empty.


----------



## KayEss (Jun 7, 2013)

My box shipped! Projected delivery? June 12. The day I leave town for several weeks? June 12. This _would_ happen to me. What a waste of such early shipping! Oh, well, thank goodness for spoilers on the 10th.


----------



## littlemissvixen (Jun 7, 2013)

hi ladies! i've been lurking the boards ever since i started subscribing (just this past april), but i felt compelled to finally join and jump in the conversation thanks to lioness totally making my night! lioness, i was coveting your box and wishing we were box twins and then you posted your weight and my wish came true! lol thanks for having a .7270 box! haha

getting antsy for my supposed arrival date of the 10th!


----------



## AMaas (Jun 7, 2013)

My box shipped already, I was kind of surprised to see it happen before the 10th!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 0.6370


 Box twins I guess I'll probably get that box #30. Not bad.I would like to try that dry shampoo, Suki foaming cleanser and lip balms. Kinda disappointed about the nail file that I can give away. Just hope for the lime green color!


----------



## AMaas (Jun 7, 2013)

Anyone have a .5780 weight?


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yay! clicky truck on one of my accounts- should arrive tomorrow at .6850! excited for the heavy box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Okay, box twin here!  Please post as soon as you get it!  Mine isn't due until at least Monday.

I was going to unsub after May, bit I want to bring up my points to 200, so I stayed on.


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 7, 2013)

Where are the box previews? Thanks.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 7, 2013)

Doh!


----------



## jams (Jun 7, 2013)

does anyone know of any bb coupon codes floating around?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 7, 2013)

> hi ladies! i've been lurking the boards ever since i started subscribing (just this past april), but i felt compelled to finally join and jump in the conversation thanks to lioness totally making my night! lioness, i was coveting your box and wishing we were box twins and then you posted your weight and my wish came true! lol thanks for having a .7270 box! haha getting antsy for my supposed arrival date of the 10th!


 Welcome! We're so glad you could join in on the conversation! This forum definitely got me hooked on subs :]


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 7, 2013)

> I don't have cats or dogs...I have ferrets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> A shot of all 6 playing in a water fountain.


 Oh my gosh. I want.


----------



## saidfreeze (Jun 7, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The lotion is actually very nice. I received that a couple boxes back and loved it. It's natural and smells amazing - I had received packets of the coconut and grape, but I bought a full size of the vanilla not that long ago.Â  And it's one of those "less is more" lotions, which I love.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Awesome. Thank you- I look forward to trying them now!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh god... Kinder Bueno. SO good. 

When I lived in Greece, we used to get the eggs all the time... choke down the chocolate (because it's seriously gross), and then put together the toys. We had a shelf FULL of those crappy little toys. haha



> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yup, the German version was what the original discussion was about, the Kinder Egg. Meh, I think that there are better tasting Kinder products (I'm partial to the Kinder Bueno), but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Xiang (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just for fun, here are the three manicures that I've done with the color club colors I have received from BB (under the spoiler). Wild Cactus and Insta-this were actually quite nice, Blue Ming (bottom) gave me a little trouble, but nothing I can't handle lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jun 7, 2013)

Second box tracking updated, not a dupe! first box will be .6600 and second box .7120 woot!


----------



## Xiang (Jun 7, 2013)

Yay, I got a clicky truck! Weight is 0.578 but I have a feeling I'm not getting the shampoo set. Bummer, but still lots of other good items available this month!

Anybody received a 0.578 box through the mail yet?


----------



## cari12 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came today!
> 
> ...


 I'm almost positive this is my box (my weight is .7290) and I'm SO excited about it. Especially since it seems the green CC is in it and I really wanted that color &lt;3


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my box today!? What a wonderful surprise to make up for this rainy day.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 7, 2013)

> My box came today!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I changed my profile a bit for this month and this is my favorite box so far! EDIT: It's 4 postcards and I just walked outside and the LAQA is more pink than red. EDIT again: My box weight was .7270 YAYYAYAYAHAH. THIS IS MY BOX !! Lets hope... This whole "replacement box" is killing me!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my box today!? What a wonderful surprise to make up for this rainy day.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 7, 2013)

Super off topic - but I just ordered an airbrush makeup system!!! I'm super excited! No one else in my "real" life would care, so I though I'd share with you ladies!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jun 7, 2013)

The Klorane I already had from my other account, but more is always welcome.

The Rein in Spain to me is practically exactly the same as the Ruby Wing polish I got last month in Poppy.  

The Suki I wanted to try, so woo!

I've been dying to try the Mirenesse, and I got it in a very wearable Perfect Kiss color.

The lotion I was also curious to try since everyone says it smells good.  I got it in vanilla bean and coconut.

This all weighed 0.643.
Success!  I wanted to try the Suki and Mirenesse this month!  Now all that's left is the stain bar, Davines and charcoal mask!  Come on box number 2!


----------



## saidfreeze (Jun 7, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Success! Â I wanted to try the Suki and Mirenesse this month! Â Now all that's left is the stain bar, Davines and charcoal mask! Â Come on box number 2!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm almost positive that this could be my box, but with my luck there will be 2 boxes with the weight of .64something and I'll get the other one.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jun 7, 2013)

I take that back.  I can't possibly get the stain bar on my other account and the Davines has silicones that I won't use.

I guess I'd be happy with anything in my other box!  Maybe another nail color and lip color?  Mix it up BB peeps!  June is a good month this year!


----------



## Clackey (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 0.6370


 That is my weight too!  I hope I get that box!!!!


----------



## gemstone (Jun 7, 2013)

> I take that back. Â I can't possibly get the stain bar on my other account and the Davines has silicones that I won't use. I guess I'd be happy with anything in my other box! Â Maybe another nail color and lip color? Â Mix it up BB peeps! Â June is a good month this year!


 Bb should totally have a no silicones option in the profile. Avoiding 'cones has become so popular, it makes sense to me! It's not like allergies, which can be pretty hard to plan for because they very so much (excluding peanuts when it comes to bb extras- but there are a lot of allergies that I feel like make bb wrong for people entirely- like any fragrance (I don't mean perfume- people who are allergic to any kind of added fragrance- it's pretty rare for beauty companies to not include any fragrance at all)) I guess I only am seeing it this way because avoiding silicones has become a new beauty trend- and bb has featured several products that do!


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 7, 2013)

I got both of my boxes today and they are different weights, despite having different profiles (one for a rich 18 y/o &amp; one for a middle class 29 year old).  The weights are .7250 &amp; .7330.  I got the 

Wanderlust polish (London Calling in both boxes 




)

Davines Shampoo and Conditioner LAQA &amp; Co Lil Lip Duo Suki Exfoliating Cleanser Davines Beautifying Potion
Both boxes are perfume free (yet again!)


----------



## wels5711 (Jun 8, 2013)

I really hope I don't get dry shampoo


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 8, 2013)

> I really hope I don't get dry shampoo
> 
> 
> 
> Â


 Same here!!!


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wels5711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope I don't get dry shampoo


 i was so relieved when i didn't get that stuff. *whew*


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm not sure what is more frustrating not having a clicky truck or having a clicky truck since mid day Thursday and still no shipping up date.... GRRRRR


----------



## queenofperil (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got both of my boxes today and they are different weights, despite having different profiles (one for a rich 18 y/o &amp; one for a middle class 29 year old).  The weights are .7250 &amp; .7330.  I got the
> 
> ...


 You got duplicate boxes and they had different weights? The hell? o_0. But I'm .7325, so I'm assuming I got this box.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You got duplicate boxes and they had different weights? The hell? o_0. But I'm .7325, so I'm assuming I got this box.


 Yeah I was surprised too.  At least I got dupes of a good box.  I haven't decided if I'm going to trade any of those items though.


----------



## StefanieH30 (Jun 8, 2013)

This is my second month getting two boxes and I think I'm a lot happier with birchbox because of it.


----------



## avonleabelle (Jun 8, 2013)

Still no clicky truck for me. Even though I just ought a bunch of twist bands I really want a box with cute nautical ones. So really hoping for box 7. Out of the boxes I can get I think that is the only one with the twist bands. Or if I can't get that box hopefully I won't get a box with the dry shampoo.


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 8, 2013)

I am hoping to receive box #3, 19, 25, 26 or 36.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm in love with the Laqa &amp; Co lip pencil given out this month.  I want to buy one in every color.  It's very pigmented &amp; compliments my skin well.  I have many lip items in this shade already but this may be my new HG thanks to birchbox.


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is my second month getting two boxes and I think I'm a lot happier with birchbox because of it.


 I agree I ordered a second box a couple of months ago when my first box sucked but there were a ton of other awesome boxes out there.  It was hard trying to explain to the DH why if one box sucked I needed a second one to make up for it....   At least it was during the Woman's Health refund so I could claim I was making $5 on the deal by the time I was done with the points.  ( but I forgot to send the refund cards in...) and in my defense the second box had a full size cargo bronzer that birch box sells for $30 so super win!!!!


----------



## kira685 (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure what is more frustrating not having a clicky truck or having a clicky truck since mid day Thursday and still no shipping up date.... GRRRRR


----------



## cari12 (Jun 8, 2013)

You can always tell who is a MUTer on instagram by who understands why box weights are asked. Hehe :-D


----------



## JC327 (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327*
> ...


----------



## jessicarobin (Jun 8, 2013)

Oy, no clicky truck yet. What makes it worse is my mom, who I bought a Mother's Day subscription for, already received her box! I'm super jealous of her.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: "So completely sick of these poorly made, UGLY nail polishes. Seriously. We're not twelve! We're grown women. We don't want Taylor Swift perfume, because we're not baby prostitutes..and we don't want streaky white nail polish, because it's not 1985, and we're not starring on DanceTV."
> OH SNAP!!
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came today!
> 
> ...


 That's my dream box!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's a swatch of the LAQA
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *littlemissvixen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hi ladies! i've been lurking the boards ever since i started subscribing (just this past april), but i felt compelled to finally join and jump in the conversation thanks to lioness totally making my night! lioness, i was coveting your box and wishing we were box twins and then you posted your weight and my wish came true! lol thanks for having a .7270 box! haha
> 
> getting antsy for my supposed arrival date of the 10th!


 Welcome!


----------



## mckondik (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is my second month getting two boxes and I think I'm a lot happier with birchbox because of it.


 This is my 3rd month of getting 2 boxes and I'm much happier, too!   Although I fear the makeup free old lady box on my first account, there is the bright shining hope that exists for the clicky truck free  2nd box!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 8, 2013)

Just checked I got a clicky truck my weight is 0.7280


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 8, 2013)

> Super off topic - but I just ordered an airbrush makeup system!!! I'm super excited! No one else in my "real" life would care, so I though I'd share with you ladies!


 How fun!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 8, 2013)

> I'm not sure what is more frustrating not having a clicky truck or having a clicky truck since mid day Thursday and still no shipping up date.... GRRRRRÂ


 I know! Me too. Ugh!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 8, 2013)

Oops! Mine updated to .5980


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 8, 2013)

> My box has shipped. WooHoo! It's scheduled for delivery on the 12th and weighs .5970.


 Mine is .5980 so twins!! I hope your box is awesome!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sbeam36 (Jun 8, 2013)

Double **sigh** STILL no clicky truck for me. :-(


----------



## tanya0949 (Jun 8, 2013)

No clicky truck yet....


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 8, 2013)

> hi ladies! i've been lurking the boards ever since i started subscribing (just this past april), but i felt compelled to finally join and jump in the conversation thanks to lioness totally making my night! lioness, i was coveting your box and wishing we were box twins and then you posted your weight and my wish came true! lol thanks for having a .7270 box! haha getting antsy for my supposed arrival date of the 10th!


 Haha, welcome to the forums! I hope you get the same box! My delivery date was the 10th but I got it on the 7th so it may come early.


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 8, 2013)

> I'm in love with theÂ Laqa &amp; Co lip pencil given out this month. Â I want to buy one in every color. Â It's very pigmented &amp; compliments my skin well. Â I have many lip items in this shade already but this may be my new HG thanks to birchbox.


 I thought this was going to be some cheap crappy pencil but it's actually really awesome. I'm tempted to haul if Birchbox has these in more shades.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jun 8, 2013)

I have clicky trucks on both my accounts!  0.670 and 0.640 so I'm pretty sure I have dupe boxes for the first time.  Probably box 30 from what I've seen posted so far.


----------



## fruitseemcgee (Jun 8, 2013)

I've been trying to review my items from May, but the review box that pops up doesn't load all the way and I can't submit it.  Has anyone else had this problem?  It happens with each item I try to review.  Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is the exact same weight! I'd be so thrilled if this is the box I'm getting!


 Me too!! I have my fingers crossed!! And I can't lie, I'm pretty pumped about the possibility of a "Grape" scented lotion! Yummmm!!


----------



## chelsealynn (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fruitseemcgee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been trying to review my items from May, but the review box that pops up doesn't load all the way and I can't submit it.  Has anyone else had this problem?  It happens with each item I try to review.  Any suggestions are welcome.


Yes, this was happening with me too!  I gave up yesterday on my Mac,  going to try today on my boyfriend's pc with a different browser and see if it is any different.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 8, 2013)

mannnnn birchbox, when am i going to get my tracking!


----------



## fruitseemcgee (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, this was happening with me too!  I gave up yesterday on my Mac,  going to try today on my boyfriend's pc with a different browser and see if it is any different.


 I figured it out. When I got to the bottom of the review page I just hit tab a few times and then enter and it worked.


----------



## Moonittude (Jun 8, 2013)

My shipping info finally updated. Has anyone gotten a box *0.5900?*


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jun 8, 2013)

Am I the only one that gets annoyed when someone posts their Birchbox (on Instagram ) but not the contents!?!? ðŸ˜±


----------



## meaganola (Jun 8, 2013)

> Am I the only one that gets annoyed when someone posts their Birchbox (on Instagram ) but not the contents!?!? ðŸ˜±


 Nope, not alone. I always wonder what the point is of posting unopened Birchboxes, ipsy bags, Starboxes, etc., unless there are several packages in the photo, and the point is LOOK AT ALL OF THE GOODIES TO OPEN!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 8, 2013)

> Am I the only one that gets annoyed when someone posts their Birchbox (on Instagram ) but not the contents!?!? ðŸ˜±


 Bahahah seriously, "look at this box but NOPE not what's inside"


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 8, 2013)

Still no clicky truck!  






(my only consolation is that I haven't seen anyone get box 7 yet, and that's my dream box!)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb7  &lt;--- I WANTS IT.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 8, 2013)

Still no clicky truck on both my accounts. I'm afraid I'll get dups of the boxes with the wrinkle patches. I have yet to see a box with them in. I finally changed my age from my real age (37) to twenty something. I love anti-aging moisturizers like Algenist but 4 wrinkle patches in one month would be rather sad. I realize its too late to make a difference this month but maybe for future boxes.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 8, 2013)

> Still no clicky truck on both my accounts. I'm afraid I'll get dups of the boxes with the wrinkle patches. I have yet to see a box with them in. I finally changed my age from my real age (37) to twenty something. I love anti-aging moisturizers like Algenist but 4 wrinkle patches in one month would be rather sad. I realize its too late to make a difference this month but maybe for future boxes.


 You might be surprised! There are like 40 variations this month and we've only seen a fraction of them on Instagram!


----------



## astokes (Jun 8, 2013)

My mom got her box yesterday.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You might be surprised! There are like 40 variations this month and we've only seen a fraction of them on Instagram!


 True!   My husband always tells me I should be more optimistic. 



  I should have clarified that I only have 13 boxes I can get due to sample I have already gotten in my boxes.  Three of those have the wrinkles patches and some of the others I've already seen (neither of my boxes have shipped).  At least it's a product I can use!  I am starting to get some fine lines so it won't go to waste if I do.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE lip products so I really want any box with one of the new lippies.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My mom got her box yesterday.


That nail polish is really pretty!


----------



## Lily V (Jun 8, 2013)

Still no clicky truck.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  bummer!


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 8, 2013)

I was going to unsub after May, but I wanted to bring up my points to 200, so I stayed for June. I also gave BB a last chance to wow me.

Well they did, in the sense that "Wow, I can't believe they sent me more stuff that is the opposite of my profile!".

Despite the fact that my profile clearly states "fine, oily, straight hair", I got *TWO* hair products for 'dry, frizzy hair', and a packet of hair oil. Thanks for NOT reading my profile as usual, BB! And I don't have hair products checked as a category I can't get enough of.  Last month I got 2 hair products that are unusable for me, and this month I got 3. And please don't criticize me for not trying these out on my thin,fine, lank hair. It says "for dry and frizzy" right on the label!

I also got Frownies for the '11' wrinkles, which I don't have. However, I do have skin care checked, and many people (especially in my age group) do have those 11 lines, so honest mistake.

I got CC polish in Reign In Spain, an okay peach shade I can always use on my toes, or even better, give to a granddaughter..

I got the Eyeko Skinny liquid liner in Navy Blue, the only product in the box I actually like and will definitely use.
BB, instead of spending/wasting time and $ on your logo and website, why not just read the profiles of the users before sending out the boxes?

Believe me, I don't want to complain. This isn't fun for me. I really wanted BB to dazzle me and make me a believer. 

So now that I'll have my 200 points after my reviews, I really do have to cancel now. BB just keeps letting me down.


----------



## mom2aqt (Jun 8, 2013)

~ I got Box #3 (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb3) today and it weighed 0.6350.

~ I love the Glossy Kiss but will see if I can trade the Peach (Reign in Spain) polish for the creme colored one &amp; then try and unload the Klorane Dry Shampoo b/c I have way to much already. 

Question.......being new to MUT, when is it okay to not have to hide things as spoilers? I'm wasn't sure so I just did it in case : )


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was going to unsub after May, but I wanted to bring up my points to 200, so I stayed for June. I also gave BB a last chance to wow me.
> 
> ...


 I would be pretty disappointed too, if I were you. You should definitely let them know exactly why you are unsubscribing.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Jun 8, 2013)

Ok I think I'll just have to stop visiting the BB facebook page. The women that comment there are some of the most vile and rude people I've came across! For the sneak peek #4 they showed their staff wearing the same shade of lipstick and people were calling them ugly, etc. The people there are just so negative and rude. /end rant


----------



## DarlinNikki (Jun 8, 2013)

It says my box is in my city and out for delivery, nothing in my mailbox yet though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautynewbie (Jun 8, 2013)

> I was going to unsub after May, but I wanted to bring up my points to 200, so I stayed for June. I also gave BB a last chance to wow me. Well they did, in the sense that "Wow, I can't believe they sent me more stuff that is the opposite of my profile!".
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



BB, instead of spending/wasting time and $ on your logo and website, why not just read the profiles of the users before sending out the boxes? Believe me, I don't want to complain. This isn't fun for me. I really wanted BB to dazzle me and make me a believer.Â  So now that I'll have my 200 points after my reviews, I really do have to cancel now. BB just keeps letting me down. Pinktergal, i hate that BB didn't work for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sorry you feel that way! I was bummed out last month with my two boxes but I enjoy BB and their point system so much that I've never felt like I've been let down. On the bright side you'll have 20 bucks to spend yay! And I just want to say that I always fight volume on my hair because its the last thing I need so when a few months back I got the nick Chavez volumizing shampoo I was not happy. But since I've made a pact with myself that I will try everything I get, I was shocked that the shampoo did wonders for my hair and made my over volumized mess was actually looking very pretty and manageable! I even traded for some more!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was going to unsub after May, but I wanted to bring up my points to 200, so I stayed for June. I also gave BB a last chance to wow me.
> 
> ...


 Honestly, all of those hair products you complained about CAN be used on oily hair. I always put just a *bit* of hair oil on the ends of my hair after I straighten or blow dry it, to keep it healthy and prevent breakage. I have naturally oily hair and skin so I have to be careful about how much I use. Just a tiny bit does a lot of work without making my hair oily, and it goes a long way.

And the Davines shampoo and conditioner, just because it's moisturizing for frizzy hair doesn't mean you can't use it for other hair. Have you even tried it?

I would've loved to have gotten your box, and I'm 22 (using anti-aging treatment is always good) and have oily hair. If you complain about the products without even trying them, then maybe birchbox just isn't for you.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jun 8, 2013)

> Ok I think I'll just have to stop visiting the BB facebook page. The women that comment there are some of the most vile and rude people I've came across! For the sneak peek #4 they showed their staff wearing the same shade of lipstick and people were calling them ugly, etc. The people there are just so negative and rude. /end rant


 I think a lot of those women are just bitter hags that have nothing better to do than complain complain complain. I can not even read their Facebook comments anymore because of the stupidity that is shown.... If you have a legit problem then talk to the customer service, don't rag all over their Facebook, where you aren't going to be able to get any help. Good lord people. Lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok I think I'll just have to stop visiting the BB facebook page. The women that comment there are some of the most vile and rude people I've came across! For the sneak peek #4 they showed their staff wearing the same shade of lipstick and people were calling them ugly, etc. The people there are just so negative and rude. /end rant


 I've gotten to the point where I want to unlike BB on facebook. I love their posts, but I can't help but look at the comments every time, it's so negative. I can't imagine how depressed the majority of their facebook fanbase must be to complain about everything all the time.


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pinktergal, i hate that BB didn't work for you
> 
> ...


 

I got the Nick Chavez volumizing conditioner in a different sub ( full sized!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) and I do love it because I need that volume.  If I try the things I'm pretty sure won't work ( like shampoo and conditioner for dry, frizzy hair),  then I can't trade them or use them as gifts. I tried that beauty protector last month, and it left my hair greasy. So I had to pitch it. I'm tired of having bags full of once used products.  I used to like the BB points system, but I'd rather just save my $, and buy what I want.

The fact is, BB just doesn't take my profile into account when sending all these hair items. I have 2 other subs that don't continually let me down like BB does, so it's really time for me and BB to break up. We're just not a good match.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 8, 2013)

Got my birchbox! It was a surprise since the delivery date said 6/12, and today's the 8th. Ah well!






Mreh, I'm actually pretty unenthused about it. I'm particularly mad about the self-tanner because I never use any of that. I was more excited about the lippie, but I don't think I would look good in that color. Not interested in tweezerman and since it's not the mint, I'm uninterested in the CC. I'll use the Suki, but this was a pretty fail box for me.
Just goes to show that value isn't everything. *shrugs*

Box weight was 0.5620. That's way too light to get the shampoo, but I'm still pretty disappointed. There were other boxes I would've liked to try more.


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly, all of those hair products you complained about CAN be used on oily hair. I always put just a *bit* of hair oil on the ends of my hair after I straighten or blow dry it, to keep it healthy and prevent breakage. I have naturally oily hair and skin so I have to be careful about how much I use. Just a tiny bit does a lot of work without making my hair oily, and it goes a long way.
> 
> ...


 1.  I don't have hair products listed as a want in my profile (that's makeup) , yet the preponderance of items in my last 3 boxes has been hair care.

2. Why can't they just send me hair products for thin, oily, straight hair? Is that so hard? I HAVE tried most of the hair items they sent me, and they weigh my hair down. I'm not even trying this months hair items.

3. You're right, BB isn't for me. Their insistence on not sending me hair products that fit my profile tells me a lot about them. Since they insist on sending me more hair products than anything else, this is a big deal.

4. I have Ipsy, and I love it.  They've sent me 1 hair item in the last 3 months (unlike the 7 from BB), and it was actually a volumizing product. The people with dry hair got conditioner. Now that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## jenmonique1971 (Jun 8, 2013)

It looks like a high probability I will get a Klorane dry shampoo. I got one last month and I really liked it so I won't be too mad if I get another one.


----------



## sammajamma (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello Ladies!!

Just got my birchbox and I'm hoping to trade a few products! I got the Mirenesse in Perfect Kiss and the nailpolish in the orangey/coral color. I have a ton of polishes almost identical to this shade so I was hoping I could trade for the off-white sort of color, or even the pale green.

I was also hoping someone would want to trade a LAQA lippy for the Mirenesse one! 

edit: no trades, please. -kawaiimeows


----------



## beautynewbie (Jun 8, 2013)

I broke up with Ipsy this month which was surprisingly easy to do as it was just not for me . BB and I, we are meant to be ! haha . I think that's whats so great about so many choices out there, finding one that caters to what each of us is looking for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Back on topic,I have one BB out for delivery and my second one should be here Tuesday yay! ETA: coherence haha


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 8, 2013)

So BB, since I have oily fine hair, why not send me the Klorane dry shampoo, which I would have loved, instead of hair conditioner 3 months in a row?


----------



## HazelC (Jun 8, 2013)

Got my birchbox today!

Weight: 0.6490

Items:

Color club Reign in Spain

Klorane Dry Shampoo

Mirenesse in Perfect Kiss (14)

Suki exfoliating cleanser  --- They cheaped out!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Extra: 2 foil packets of 100% pure body cream in vanilla bean &amp; coconut

Overall I'm happy but might be giving up the nail polish for trade.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mom2aqt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ~ I got Box #3 (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb3) today and it weighed 0.6350.
> 
> ...


Welcome to MUT!




I'd say about when at least a third of us has received boxes or so. That way we've already shown pics of the majority of products being sent



Isn't that about right, ladies?


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my birchbox! It was a surprise since the delivery date said 6/12, and today's the 8th. Ah well!
> 
> ...


 Pretty sure I'm getting this one. My weight was .5610 whats in the little jar?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty sure I'm getting this one. My weight was .5610 whats in the little jar?


 Tis the suki exfoliator.


----------



## queenofperil (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly, all of those hair products you complained about CAN be used on oily hair. I always put just a *bit* of hair oil on the ends of my hair after I straighten or blow dry it, to keep it healthy and prevent breakage. I have naturally oily hair and skin so I have to be careful about how much I use. Just a tiny bit does a lot of work without making my hair oily, and it goes a long way.
> 
> ...


 I agree with you. I have super fine, oily hair, but I like to use oil on the ends of it to repair some of the damage done by bleaching my hair last summer. In fact, every time Birchbox sends out a hair oil, I know I'm not going to get it because of how my profile is marked, but I always want to try it. And I think that, unless you have Botoxed skin, you probably have at least a few little crinkles on your face, so the anti-aging products are never a wash (even if the sample size isn't enough to show improvement, you can at least make sure you aren't irritated by the scent or don't have an allergic reaction). I'm 25, and even I like to look out for signs of aging. Different strokes for different folks, I s'pose. 

And about Facebook/Instagram/wherever, can we not with the "I'M SWITCHING TO IPSY"? I don't understand why people say that. Do they think it's going to hurt BB's feelings? It sounds so juvenile. We may as well be in the first grade and you were BFFs with Molly, but then Molly wouldn't let you be the princess at recess, so you decided to be BFFs with Emily, Molly's mortal enemy, to get back  at her. NYAH NYAH NYAH NYAH NYAH.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree with you. I have super fine, oily hair, but I like to use oil on the ends of it to repair some of the damage done by bleaching my hair last summer. In fact, every time Birchbox sends out a hair oil, I know I'm not going to get it because of how my profile is marked, but I always want to try it. And I think that, unless you have Botoxed skin, you probably have at least a few little crinkles on your face, so the anti-aging products are never a wash (even if the sample size isn't enough to show improvement, you can at least make sure you aren't irritated by the scent or don't have an allergic reaction). I'm 25, and even I like to look out for signs of aging. Different strokes for different folks, I s'pose.
> ...


 Agreed. I'm disappointed with my box, but I'm just going to send a message to CS being like "I'm disappointed at ____ products because of _____ I hope you can improve these things for the future." *shrugs* That's actually productive than being whiny, and you might get a real response.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed. I'm disappointed with my box, but I'm just going to send a message to CS being like "I'm disappointed at ____ products because of _____ I hope you can improve these things for the future." *shrugs* That's actually productive than being whiny, and you might get a real response.


 Exactly. My fiance does tech support for a cell phone company, and people always call him just witching up a storm. He usually shuts down on those people and doesn't even want to deal with him. But nice, pleasant, people who can express their issues and concerns without acting like children - he usually goes out of his way to help them and give them more.

You would think people would realize this little life hack sooner or later. But nope, he still gets failing reviews from customers when he doesn't make their overage charges from streaming netflix on their phone magically disappear.

I can't even imagine how much worse working in BB cs (or any beauty box cs) is, just from looking at BB and Julep's facebook walls recently.


----------



## JessicaK (Jun 8, 2013)

I got my box today.



Spoiler







I'm a little disappointed but I got the nail color I wanted. I promptly removed aging from my profile and I'm not too into the navy eyeliner. It weighed .6910.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 8, 2013)

> I've gotten to the point where I want to unlike BB on facebook. I love their posts, but I can't help but look at the comments every time, it's so negative. I can't imagine how depressed the majority of their facebook fanbase must be to complain about everything all the time.


 Ditto :-/


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mmm so far most of you guys have gotten coral/peach nail polish so very few of lime and white :-/. Wonder peach/coral is in first round to ship, lime then white but saw one lavender. What do you think?


----------



## DarlinNikki (Jun 8, 2013)

My weight was 0.6410

Color Club Nailpolish in Reign in Spain (It's ok. REALLY wanted the purple color)

Klorane Dry Shampoo (Yay!)

Mirenesse in Perfect Kiss

suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser

Beauty extra Body cream in Coconut &amp; Vanilla Bean

1


----------



## gemstone (Jun 8, 2013)

> My weight wasÂ 0.6410 Color Club Nailpolish in Reign in Spain (It's ok. REALLY wanted the purple color) Klorane Dry Shampoo (Yay!) Mirenesse in Perfect Kiss suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser Beauty extra Body cream in Coconut &amp; Vanilla Bean 1


 This was the same box as my second one! I'm so excited because the weights were nearly identical, I was scared I got two of the same! The colors were different than the ones I had, also !


----------



## klg534 (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mmm so far most of you guys have gotten coral/peach nail polish so very few of lime and white :-/. Wonder peach/coral is in first round to ship, lime then white but saw one lavender. What do you think?


 I was thinking the same thing, it seems like a LOT of these early boxes have the pink polish... I am hoping for green. So i will sit patiently if that is what it takes!


----------



## Pisces1969 (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HazelC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi everyone, I've been lurking for a while now.  I love reading everyone's take on what boxes they think they'll get! 

I just brought this exact box in from the mailbox.  Weight .6420

There were a couple of things in the May box I didn't love, but I'm pretty happy with this one. Planning to try the polish on my toes tonight ;  )


----------



## queenofperil (Jun 8, 2013)

Question about the shampoo: I know a lot of you ladies don't use silicones and sulfates in your hair products, so what are your plans with the shampoo?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Pisces1969* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I've been lurking for a while now.  I love reading everyone's take on what boxes they think they'll get!
> ...


Welcome to MUT!





You should definitely post pics of the polished toesies!


----------



## Shannon28 (Jun 8, 2013)

Are we still waiting on a .5215 box to be opened? I skimmed through the comments, but haven't seen one yet.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was thinking the same thing, it seems like a LOT of these early boxes have the pink polish... I am hoping for green. So i will sit patiently if that is what it takes!


I received the white...would have wanted the coral lol.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 8, 2013)

I got one of my boxes today. While I am thrilled that I got it so early &amp; got the green nail polish (London Calling), I'm a little disappointed that I didn't get a Stainiac.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And I think that, unless you have Botoxed skin, you probably have at least a few little crinkles on your face, so the anti-aging products are never a wash (even if the sample size isn't enough to show improvement, you can at least make sure you aren't irritated by the scent or don't have an allergic reaction). I'm 25, and even I like to look out for signs of aging. Different strokes for different folks, I s'pose.


 I'm almost 41 with nary a crinkle, wrinkle, or line on my face and I've never had Botox. 





Quote:

Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Mmm so far most of you guys have gotten coral/peach nail polish so very few of lime and white :-/. Wonder peach/coral is in first round to ship, lime then white but saw one lavender. What do you think?

I've seen the mint, cream, &amp; coral so far. I'm starting to think that all of the ladies at Birchbox HQ kept the lavender for themselves.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got one of my boxes today. While I am thrilled that I got it so early &amp; got the green nail polish (London Calling), I'm a little disappointed that I didn't get a Stainiac.


 Stainiac wasn't in the boxes this month.


----------



## Soxi (Jun 8, 2013)

I was so excited because my birchbox shipped earlier than usual this month. UPS passed it off to my local post office (Massachusetts) on the 5th and on the 6th my post office sent it to Amsterdam, NY and it's now out for delivery in Amsterdam. I was also supposed to have a package delivered yesterday and they left a notice saying they wouldn't leave it because it was raining and I could pick it up today after 9:00 am. My boyfriend was home all day yesterday and his car was in the driveway, they didn't even attempt to deliver it and I work all day today, so it'll be stuck in the PO until Monday. What the heck USPS?!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 8, 2013)

My box is out for delivery!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got one of my boxes today. While I am thrilled that I got it so early &amp; got the green nail polish (London Calling), I'm a little disappointed that I didn't get a Stainiac.
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 8, 2013)

> Oh. Â I thought I saw that a lot of the boxes this month had Stainiac samples in them.Â


 That's 2012's BBs.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 8, 2013)

> Oh. Â I thought I saw that a lot of the boxes this month had Stainiac samples in them.Â


That was June 2012. There was a link posted to those boxes by mistake earlier in this thread.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh.  I thought I saw that a lot of the boxes this month had Stainiac samples in them.
> ...


----------



## ruhimaach (Jun 8, 2013)

Here's my box - My box weight was 0.72 lbs in case anyone's wondering...

Color Club mini (London Calling)

Laqa &amp; Co. Lip Duo - It's a deep pink shade 

Davines Love Smoothing Shampoo - 2.5 oz 

Davines Love Smoothing Conditioner - foil packet 

Davines Oil Absolute Beautifying Potion - foil packet 

Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser (sample size)

6? Travel postcards

The only thing I see myself using is the Suki cleanser; everything else is ridden with nasty chemicals. Very disappointed. I absolutely hate the color of the lip duo


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jun 8, 2013)

I received my box today!  I am usually in the first wave of boxes, but my box usually arrives a few days after the estimated delivery date.  Surprisingly, my box arrived 3 days early this month!  

Like many other posters, I received Box #3:  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb3 with the Mirenesse in Perfect Kiss, the nail polish in Reign in Spain (coral), and the 100% Pure lotion packets in vanilla and coconut.  This box also came with the Suki exfoliating cleanser, Klorane dry shampoo, and 5 cute travel-themed postcards.    Overall, I'm happy with this box (although I'm not usually a fan of dry shampoo).  For the first several months I was a BB subscriber, I didn't receive any makeup items, but I received one in both my May and June boxes!  So I'm a happy camper.  If I receive even one product I enjoy and use each month, it is worth it to me.  Plus, regardless of what I get, it's fun to receive a few surprises in the mail each month.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 8, 2013)

"How did you spend your Saturday?"

"Oh, sitting around stalking the MUT Birchbox thread waiting for box pics so I can figure out what I'm getting based on shipping weight." 










So, I have pretty much figured out that I won't be getting the Davine stuff since my box weight is low in comparison with those that have received it. That narrows it down to only 2 or 3 possible boxes I can get, two of which are my most wanted and the third, my least.


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 8, 2013)

> Here's my box - My box weight was 0.72 lbs in case anyone's wondering...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



We are box twins!..everything the same right down to the color...although I actually like the lip duo color. I am a fan of bold colors like this. I am about to try the nail polish right now! Very happy to get London Calling since I do not have very many green hued polishes.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ugh I'm super upset about not getting the dry shampoo or italian shampoo now. Not that I was really expecting it since my box weight was so light, but I'm just really mad about the self-tanner because I HATE HATE HATE tanning products. 

:||| I'm also pretty sure it was the only box that had it which makes me really mad. Luck of the draw I guess. At least i didn't get coral or else I would've flipped a table haha


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "How did you spend your Saturday?"
> 
> "Oh, sitting around stalking the MUT Birchbox thread waiting for box pics so I can figure out what I'm getting based on shipping weight."


 Better than me. XD I'm spending mine taking an MCAT practice test. MuT is just in between!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HazelC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the exact same box I got!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Twins! Someone in this thread mentioned the 100% pure coming in a "Grape" scent -- I was uber hoping for it. Oh well. I'm satisfied with this box (I still have another on it's way with a drastically different weight!) At least everything in this box is something I can/will use! Love the lip color, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yippppeeeee *happy dance*


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Soxi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was so excited because my birchbox shipped earlier than usual this month. UPS passed it off to my local post office (Massachusetts) on the 5th and on the 6th my post office sent it to Amsterdam, NY and it's now out for delivery in Amsterdam. I was also supposed to have a package delivered yesterday and they left a notice saying they wouldn't leave it because it was raining and I could pick it up today after 9:00 am. My boyfriend was home all day yesterday and his car was in the driveway, they didn't even attempt to deliver it and I work all day today, so it'll be stuck in the PO until Monday. What the heck USPS?!


I tip my mail carrier generously every Christmas, and I never have problems like this. I tip my UPS guy, too, and have no problems there either.


----------



## EricaD (Jun 8, 2013)

Got my box today!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Weight was .5810 -Paul &amp; Joe Moisturizing Foundation Primer (small bottle, 0.33 fl oz) Probably will try to trade. I just don't use face primer. -Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser (small jar, 0.25 fl oz) I'm always up for trying an exfoliating cleanser. -Yes to Carrots Citrus Lip Butter (full size) Eh. I'm not a fake citrus scent fan, and I already have a hg lip balm (Nivea) -Color Club mini in Pardon My French (light purple) The only color I was interested in was the off white, so the odds were against me. -amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask (0.67 fl oz packet) I'll try this, but I'm not especially excited about it. -Violet Oasis Therapeutic Body Butter (orange vanilla &amp; fennel scent, 0.25 fl oz packet) *Beauty Extra* The orange scent doesn't thrill me. Overall, it's not my favorite box ever. Hopefully my beauty extra will be eligible for review so I can review 6 items. Besides the Suki, it seems like a lot of stuff that's been in past boxes. Obviously I know that's always an option, I just was hoping to get to try some of the new products being sent out this month. But who knows, maybe I'll get to try some of them in future boxes. I'm considering trying to trade the whole box, but that'll probably be more difficult than finding trades for individual items.


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 8, 2013)

I wonder if perfect kiss is the only mirenesse color being send out. Hmmm.


----------



## hiheather (Jun 8, 2013)

I didn't get a BB this month, but I'm trying to order the Color Club Wanderlust Collection right now. Shouldn't have free shipping since it was featured this month or does anyone know if I cannot receive that offer since I didn't get a box this month?


----------



## EmJay (Jun 8, 2013)

Got some shipping info! Weight of my box is 0.5940. I don't think thats heavy enough for the Davines is it? :/ really wanted to try that stuff. I shouldn't have looked at the possible box choices. This is the first month I've done that since joining and if I'm disappointed I'm afraid it's from looking at all the choices and not getting something I wanted.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EricaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my box today!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't think the June stuff is available for free shipping yet, since they are still featuring the May box items. I think it switches over on the 10th when the boxes go up, if I remember correctly. 

ETA: I mean to quote you, Heather!


----------



## hiheather (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think the June stuff is available for free shipping yet, since they are still featuring the May box items. I think it switches over on the 10th when the boxes go up, if I remember correctly.
> 
> ETA: I mean to quote you, Heather!


Yea, I noticed the women's was still featuring the May items. Oh well, guess I'll wait till the 10th to order! Thanks though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jun 8, 2013)

Can't believe they brought back that tanning product... Still have mine from over a year ago unopened with no true intention to ever use LOL.. I like tanning products, but a wipe is weird to me.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DarlinNikki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My weight was 0.6410
> 
> ...


 This is my exact box down to the nail polish color and weight! I'm thrilled since this was one of the boxes I really wanted, and even though I got the Ruby Wing polish last month in pretty much the same color as the CC one, the CC one doesn't change colors. (And at least I didn't get the white which I really didn't want and I didn't get the purple or green one which I already have tons of). My fave BB so far!


----------



## JenniferV (Jun 8, 2013)

Got my box today.  I can't believe it arrived so quickly.  I think it's my favorite Birchbox ever.  

ETA: Box weight was 0.7050.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today.  I can't believe it arrived so quickly.  I think it's my favorite Birchbox ever.
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Pisces1969* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *HazelC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## EricaD (Jun 8, 2013)

> This has to be my box! My weight is .5820. This is my one of my 2 most wanted so I really hope it is!Â


 Oh I hope you get it! There's nothing better than getting the exact box you're hoping for.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HazelC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think this is probably the box I'm getting... weight is 0.6380. Honestly, nothing I really WANTED to try but will get use out of everything in there


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jun 8, 2013)

> Can't believe they brought back that tanning product... Still have mine from over a year ago unopened with no true intention to ever use LOL.. I like tanning products, but a wipe is weird to me.


 I really don't like sunless tanning products, but i tried the Comodynes when i got it in my box last summer and it was amazing. I am actually considering ordering it just to have some on hand for those rare occasions i would like a tan. : )


----------



## Soxi (Jun 8, 2013)

> I tip my mail carrier generously every Christmas, and I never have problems like this. I tip my UPS guy, too, and have no problems there either.Â


 Really? I've never tipped mine, that may explain the issues.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's never even occurred to me that I could or should. Is that common practice? With all my subscription boxes this year, I should probably tip him very generously.


----------



## fanchette (Jun 8, 2013)

With all the hate (mostly on FB but sometimes here as well) I really want to start an "I hate BB" FB page. I wouldn't actually be a member, because I loooove BB, but maybe the haters could all flock there and keep our pages negativity free!


----------



## Soxi (Jun 8, 2013)

> Can't believe they brought back that tanning product... Still have mine from over a year ago unopened with no true intention to ever use LOL.. I like tanning products, but a wipe is weird to me.


 I thought the same about tanning wipes...until I tried the wipes that came in the Allure Beauty box and I loved them!! I thought they were so much easier to apply evenly and I didn't get any of the darkness around my feet!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Soxi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really? I've never tipped mine, that may explain the issues.
> 
> ...


 Actually, mail carriers can only receive gifts up to $20, and it CANNOT be cash, it's a federal regulation, so this "generous tip" could get them in trouble.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> With all the hate (mostly on FB but sometimes here as well) I really want to start an "I hate BB" FB page. I wouldn't actually be a member, because I loooove BB, but maybe the haters could all flock there and keep our pages negativity free!


 Oh, please do that.  I avoid the BB FB page because of all of the negativity.


----------



## fanchette (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> And about Facebook/Instagram/wherever, can we not with the "I'M SWITCHING TO IPSY"? I don't understand why people say that. Do they think it's going to hurt BB's feelings? It sounds so juvenile. We may as well be in the first grade and you were BFFs with Molly, but then Molly wouldn't let you be the princess at recess, so you decided to be BFFs with Emily, Molly's mortal enemy, to get back  at her. NYAH NYAH NYAH NYAH NYAH.


 Ug, no joke. I am so with you on this one. I am so sick of posting a positive, happy review about a sample or my BB in general, and someone tries to sell me on Ipsy.
1) how do they know I don't already have it
2) You don't have to pick one or the other, you are allowed to have both *gasp*
3) they sound like door-to-door religious salesmen HAVE YOU HEARD THE GREAT NEWS ABOUT IPSY!!!!!! IT WILL SAVE YOUR SOUL AND ANY LOVE FOR ANYONE BUT IPSY WILL SEND YOU STRAIGHT TO THE DEPTHS!!!!!
4) I can only use so much pink lipgloss, black eyeliner, brow gel and mini mascaras. I love variety!
 
I think we all know our options and are responsible enough to make our own choices if we become unhappy. there is no need to try and make other's unhappy with their lives because you don't like *insert (usually) awesome product here*  Freedom of choice ladies!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Soxi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was so excited because my birchbox shipped earlier than usual this month. UPS passed it off to my local post office (Massachusetts) on the 5th and on the 6th my post office sent it to Amsterdam, NY and it's now out for delivery in Amsterdam. I was also supposed to have a package delivered yesterday and they left a notice saying they wouldn't leave it because it was raining and I could pick it up today after 9:00 am. My boyfriend was home all day yesterday and his car was in the driveway, they didn't even attempt to deliver it and I work all day today, so it'll be stuck in the PO until Monday. What the heck USPS?!
> ...


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually, mail carriers can only receive gifts up to $20, and it CANNOT be cash, it's a federal regulation, so this "generous tip" could get them in trouble.


Not true. My husband is a mail carrier and gets many tips over $20. I tip my carrier $50, and no one gets in "trouble". It's one of those laws that is seldom ever enforced.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not true. My husband is a mail carrier and gets many tips over $20. I tip my carrier $50, and no one gets in "trouble". It's one of those laws that is seldom ever enforced.


 Just because it's seldom enforced doesn't mean it isn't illegal.

http://about.usps.com/postal-bulletin/2012/pb22349/html/cover_025.htm


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jun 8, 2013)

A mail carrier in our area once received a VERY generous tip....$750... I gave it to my bf (now ex) to pay the landlord while I was at work, and when I got home, he said yeah, he had paid it, landlord wasn't home so he put it in the mailbox. I asked for the money order stub and he just looked at me dumbfounded....I just said "please don't tell me you put cash in the mailbox" Needless to say, the landlord came banging on my door looking for the rent.


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It must be nice to have a regular mail carrier. I have an ever-revolving cast of carriers. At least 3 different carriers, not including package carriers. I get 2 different carriers on days that I receive packages. One delivers the packages, the other delivers the rest of the mail. I couldn't tip mine if I tried because there are just too darn many of them.


Yes, in that case, it wouldn't make sense. Too bad, because having a regular carrier is better. The regular can answer questions and knows what's going on.


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes, I know it's on the books. Tell you what, I'll keep on tipping my carrier, and you do whatever you want.

Someone posted about getting poor mail service and I gave what I thought was a helpful answer. I'll let you know when they put the cuffs on a poor carrier for getting a holiday tip.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JenniferV (Jun 8, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> A mail carrier in our area once received a VERY generous tip....$750... I gave it to my bf (now ex) to pay the landlord while I was at work, and when I got home, he said yeah, he had paid it, landlord wasn't home so he put it in the mailbox. I asked for the money order stub and he just looked at me dumbfounded....I just said "please don't tell me you put cash in the mailbox" Needless to say, the landlord came banging on my door looking for the rent.


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 8, 2013)

I got my box today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am super happy with everything all of the sample sizes this month were amazing. 

I got this box 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb6


----------



## Clackey (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HazelC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got the same box.  I thought it was perfect.  I really wanted that shade of polish because I thought it would be the perfect summer pedi color.  I used the glossy kiss as soon as I got it and think it is perfect for my skin tone.  I think this is my favorite box so far.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 8, 2013)

My mail was finally delivered! Love my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This box has been posted 92834789 times haha. (It weighed 0.7269)

 




  CC in London Calling
Davines shampoo
LAQA lip pencil
Suki exfoliator
and the 2 packets of the Davines conditioner and hair oil.
  Here's a photo of how big the LAQA is, it's a really nice size!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mail was finally delivered! Love my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## gemstone (Jun 8, 2013)

> Really? I've never tipped mine, that may explain the issues.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's never even occurred to me that I could or should. Is that common practice? With all my subscription boxes this year, I should probably tip him very generously.


 Yup. It's common courtesy to tip anyone who provides you with a regular service during the holidays. Mailpersons, dog walkers, house cleaning people, personal trainers, etc. Most people give gift cards these days. (I'm a dog walker and I have like 1,000 Starbucks gift cards every Christmas).


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mail was finally delivered! Love my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 8, 2013)

> Yup. It's common courtesy to tip anyone who provides you with a regular service during the holidays. Mailpersons, dog walkers, house cleaning people, personal trainers, etc. Most people give gift cards these days. (I'm a dog walker and I have like 1,000 Starbucks gift cards every Christmas).


I'm a pet groomer and I am lucky to get tips at all, let alone nice ones during the holidays. People just don't get it.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhhh this is my dream box. it looks awesome!
> 
> alas, no tracking # yet.


 It was 1 of my top 2 fave boxes this month so I'm super happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope you end up getting it too!

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ahhh this is the box I wanted! But I think I might order the Laqa pencils &amp; the full set of color clubs...and hope they send out the Davine stuff again next month! 





I really love the lip pencil, I put it on right away! Super pigmented. Not a fan of CC's formulation but I'll give it a chance on my toes because it's an interesting colour.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 8, 2013)

They have the new Stila Color Pigments in the Birchbox shop. And the AfterGlow Lip Color!  





http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/stila-countless-color-pigments

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/stila-after-glow-lip-color


----------



## gemstone (Jun 8, 2013)

> I'm a pet groomer and I am lucky to get tips at all, let alone nice ones during the holidays. People just don't get it.


 My boss makes little dog treats for all the clients a few weeks before as a subtle reminder. It works surprisingly well, as this year a lot less people remembered to tip.


----------



## lolas (Jun 8, 2013)

Exactly how I feel. On Instagram there is one person in particular that was posting on every bb related pic to try and get that person to join ipsy. Annoying.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They have the new Stila Color Pigments in the Birchbox shop. And the AfterGlow Lip Color!
> 
> ...


 wow I'm so glad one of the color pigments i already have, and the other two are ones i didn't want. otherwise i'd be dying to use my points on them hahaha.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 8, 2013)

> Exactly how I feel. On Instagram there is one person in particular that was posting on every bb related pic to try and get that person to join ipsy. Annoying.


 I hope she wasn't posting a referral link too! Ugh!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow I'm so glad one of the color pigments i already have, and the other two are ones i didn't want. otherwise i'd be dying to use my points on them hahaha.


 Which one do you have, and do you like it? I have been wanting to try these but I'm not sure which color I'd get! Thinking about Encore...


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jun 8, 2013)

> Yes, I know it's on the books. Tell you what, I'll keep on tipping my carrier, and you do whatever you want. Someone posted about getting poor mail service and I gave what I thought was a helpful answer. I'll let you know when they put the cuffs on a poor carrier for getting a holiday tip.


 Same! My mailman is too nice and generous NOT to tip... And I know his personality and know that he would never say anything that would get him in trouble. (Unless he or I spoke out about the tipping, nobody would ever know). He is so generous and not to mention an amputee that has been our mailman since I was a kid (I am 23). He even comes in for a snack and bottle of water when he isn't pressed on time!


----------



## JamieRobinson (Jun 8, 2013)

> Mine is .5980 so twins!! I hope your box is awesome!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lol I hope yours is as well.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which one do you have, and do you like it? I have been wanting to try these but I'm not sure which color I'd get! Thinking about Encore...


 I have Center Stage and Light Show. I'll post pics under this spoiler tag. They're interesting to use. No two pans are alike based on the way their made, so the color distribution is always different. In a video I found on Stila's website a while back, they recommended using it with your finger tips, so that's what I've been doing to try and preserve the pattern in the pan.

I like them because you can blend all of the shades together, or use each individual color splotch.

I've only tried Center Stage so far (now that I think about it I'll use Light Show tomorrow). Center Stage is kinda light so it wasn't crazy pigmented, but I kinda liked it that way, I'm not one to wear super bold things on my eyes. I've also seen some people use certain pans as blush.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EricaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my box today!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have Center Stage and Light Show. I'll post pics under this spoiler tag. They're interesting to use. No two pans are alike based on the way their made, so the color distribution is always different. In a video I found on Stila's website a while back, they recommended using it with your finger tips, so that's what I've been doing to try and preserve the pattern in the pan.
> ...


----------



## Soxi (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I tip my mail carrier generously every Christmas, and I never have problems like this. I tip my UPS guy, too, and have no problems there either.


 


> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup. It's common courtesy to tip anyone who provides you with a regular service during the holidays. Mailpersons, dog walkers, house cleaning people, personal trainers, etc. Most people give gift cards these days. (I'm a dog walker and I have like 1,000 Starbucks gift cards every Christmas).


 


> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually, mail carriers can only receive gifts up to $20, and it CANNOT be cash, it's a federal regulation, so this "generous tip" could get them in trouble.


 Thank you all for your helpful posts. My mail carrier is usually very good and I feel guilty that I did not realize this. I will definitely do something for him this year.

Back on track: I received the birchbox from my 2nd account today, so I am looking forward to going home to open it!


----------



## lolas (Jun 8, 2013)

> I hope she wasn't posting a referral link too! Ugh!


 If they replied to the comment with the slightest interest, she would!


----------



## Pisces1969 (Jun 8, 2013)

> Welcome to MUT!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You should definitely post pics of the polished toesies!


 I would post a pic, but it's impossible to capture the true color in pics. "Reign in Spain" is less coral / pink and more neon orange, on my toes anyway. It's summery, but may be a bit bold for me. Hubby said "isn't that kinda bright?" which may be a good thing since he doesn't usually comment on my nails or make-up at all. ; ) No complaints though. If I can't use it, I have a 12 year old niece who will love it. : )


----------



## cari12 (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lolas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Exactly how I feel. On Instagram there is one person in particular that was posting on every bb related pic to try and get that person to join ipsy. Annoying.
> ...


----------



## Pisces1969 (Jun 8, 2013)

U



> I would post a pic, but it's impossible to capture the true color in pics. "Reign in Spain" is less coral / pink and more neon orange, on my toes anyway. It's summery, but may be a bit bold for me. Hubby said "isn't that kinda bright?" which may be a good thing since he doesn't usually comment on my nails or make-up at all. ; ) No complaints though. If I can't use it, I have a 12 year old niece who will love it. : )


 ETA pic: this is still a little muted from the true color, but if you remember Wham's "Wake Me Up Before You Go Go" video - that's all I can think of to describe this.


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Pisces1969* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> U
> 
> ETA pic: this is still a little muted from the true color, but if you remember Wham's "Wake Me Up Before You Go Go" video - that's all I can think of to describe this.


 Bwahahahahaha!!!!! Jitterbug! Jitterbug!


----------



## brandarae (Jun 8, 2013)

Received my box today:


----------



## riversong13 (Jun 8, 2013)

I got my box today! I got box #6 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb6  I actually got one that I wanted! I love the green polish, the hot pink lip pencil, and the Suki cleanser. However I don't shampoo my hair so I'll have to pass that one on to someone else. Plus those hair products are full of parabens, yuck! I did try the hair oil and it was really greasy :/. At least half my box was awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone have a weight around .709?


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jun 8, 2013)

My second box is .7120, but I won't have it until Tuesday or Wednesday...my other box is .6600...so far I haven't seen either weight pop up on box pics.



> Anyone have a weight around .709?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 8, 2013)

got my box!! weight of 0.6410

Reign in Spain (pink color) nail polish

Klorane dry shampoo

Mirenesse lipstick

suki exfoliating cleanser

2 100% pure body cream sample packets 

overall, really pleased with this box!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 8, 2013)

Boo still no clicky truck for me :-( I'm hoping its the secret box 41 and that it magically has everything I want.


----------



## Alexia561 (Jun 8, 2013)

I haven't gotten my clicky truck either.


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 8, 2013)

> 1.Â  I don't have hair products listed as a want in my profile (that's makeup) , yet the preponderance of items in my last 3 boxes has been hair care. 2. Why can't they just send me hair products for thin, oily, straight hair? Is that so hard? I HAVE tried most of the hair items they sent me, and they weigh my hair down. I'm not even trying this months hair items. 3. You're right, BB isn't for me. Their insistence on not sending me hair products that fit my profile tells me a lot about them. Since they insist on sending me more hair products than anything else, this is a big deal. 4. I have Ipsy, and I love it.Â  They've sent me 1 hair item in the last 3 months (unlike the 7 from BB), and it was actually a volumizing product. The people with dry hair got conditioner. Now that's what I'm talking about.


 Why not cancel instead of threatening to in every post.


----------



## mspocket (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Pisces1969* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> U
> 
> ETA pic: this is still a little muted from the true color, but if you remember Wham's "Wake Me Up Before You Go Go" video - that's all I can think of to describe this.


 wow that's much brighter than I expected! Super summery, plus it enhances your tan! yay!


----------



## mspocket (Jun 8, 2013)

reaaaaalllyyyy hoping for any of the lip pencils--I"m addicted to lip products. The odds are lookin pretty good though


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandarae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my box today:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got my box!! weight of 0.6410
> 
> ...


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 8, 2013)

I was SHOCKED to get my BB today on Saturday! It arrived to northern CA. Weigh is .6370. This is my 2nd acct thru a 6 months gift subscription as a Mother's Day gift from my hubby. I set the profile different that the age is younger. I'm sad that I didn't get the lime polish. I got reign in Spain. It's bright coral color. That will work. I hope to get lime color in my original acct which I still have not clicky truck :-( The Mirenesse glossy kiss is in Perfect Kiss which according to BB's website that says, "Soft Coral with a stubble shimmer". It does have shimmer which isn't too bad. 100% pure lotions are Coconut and Vanilla Bean. This dry shampoo smells so much better than Serge Normat's. Its clean and fresh. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb3


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm thinking all of the mirenesse is perfect kiss. So much for my cheeky kiss LOL


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm thinking all of the mirenesse is perfect kiss. So much for my cheeky kiss LOL


 IKR. Ugh so jealous. Cheeky kiss is okay on me, but a little too 50's housewife for my liking. I really feel ripped off this month, with getting the self-tanner and looking at everyone getting the shampoo, dry shampoo, and better Mirenesses than me. Damnit lol

Unsubbing from this thread so I will suffer less from extreme box envy XD


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm thinking all of the mirenesse is perfect kiss. So much for my cheeky kiss LOL


 I am sad..I got mirenesse last month and I got Quick Kiss, which is a bright orange red...pretty, but definitely not something I can wear all the time. I would have loved Perfect Kiss! the formula feels really nice!


----------



## queenofperil (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't like the shade of the balm stick I got (that fushia color is a bit too 80s for me), so I tried layering it on top of an orange-ish lipstick I have. It looked really pretty in this now bad lighting. I'll have to wait until tomorrow to see if it actually looks good, but I think it will.


----------



## Roxane68 (Jun 8, 2013)

No clicky truck for me yet. Hoping for either box 4, 7, 9, 10, 18, or 19. Box 4 is my favorite.


----------



## JessicaK (Jun 9, 2013)

So, I was a little disappointed when I received the Eyeko navy eyeliner, I'm used to my blacks and browns. Anyway, I decided to give it a try because that is one of the reasons I subscribe to Birchbox. When I went to use it however, the tip was very dry and it was almost impossible to draw a line. Has anyone else experienced this or does anyone have a suggestion on how to get this liner to work? BTW, I did shake it.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 9, 2013)

thats how my black one was when i first got it and i was like WTF WHY DOES EVERYONE LOVE THIS 



 so i stored it tip-side-down for a day or two and it was fine after.


----------



## Moonittude (Jun 9, 2013)

The only box I've seen so far, that has been close to mine's weight (.5900) has the amika in it, which I have already gotten, so I guess I will be surprised on Monday, when our box pages update. I'm starting to think I didn't get the dry shampoo this time, though. *pouty face*

Did you all see the cat fight on their facebook posts about that color being universally flattering? Me-ow. Thank you, internet, for bringing out the Jerry Springer in everyone!


----------



## saidfreeze (Jun 9, 2013)

> thats how my black one was when i first got it and i was like WTF WHY DOES EVERYONE LOVE THISÂ
> 
> 
> 
> Â so i stored it tip-side-down for a day or two and it was fine after.Â





> So, I was a little disappointed when I received the Eyeko navy eyeliner, I'm used to my blacks and browns. Anyway, I decided to give it a try because that is one of the reasons I subscribe to Birchbox. When I went to use it however, the tip was very dry and it was almost impossible to draw a line. Has anyone else experienced this or does anyone have a suggestion on how to get this liner to work? BTW, I did shake it.


 I bought a brown one that I never seem to get enough product on the tip of.. So little that the brown is so weak it's almost reddish. I haven't emailed bb yet but I've tried a ton of different things to fix it and it seems there are some duds.


----------



## brandarae (Jun 9, 2013)

I got Cheeky Kiss.



> What color was your Mirenesse??


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 9, 2013)

I found a Birchbox ES review: http://conbdebelleza.blogspot.com/2013/06/birchbox-llega-espana-primera-caja.html

OMFG I'M SO JEALOUS_ IT LOOKS LIKE SHE GOT LIKE 7 PRODUCTS??!?!_

I mean the price is 13EUR which is ~$17, but damn, I would pay $7 more to get more better products. &gt;| (Also that is so weird because BB FR is 10EUR. _WHAT ARE YOU DOING BB)_

Also, major color club fail, LOL okay definitely going on my trade list.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> thats how my black one was when i first got it and i was like WTF WHY DOES EVERYONE LOVE THIS
> ...


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 9, 2013)

> I found a Birchbox ES review:Â http://conbdebelleza.blogspot.com/2013/06/birchbox-llega-espana-primera-caja.html OMFG I'M SO JEALOUS _IT LOOKS LIKE SHE GOT LIKE 7 PRODUCTS??!?!_ I mean the price is 13EUR which is ~$17, but damn, I would pay $7 more to get moreÂ better products. &gt;| (Also that is so weird because BB FR is 10EUR.Â _WHAT ARE YOU DOING __BB__)_ Also, major color club fail, LOL okay definitely going on my trade list.


 Wow! I wish they would sell the other countries sample bbs on their site as a special edition. I love the modelco shade (mine was bright reddish pink) and the liner with a Swarovski crystal at the tip.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't gotten my clicky truck either.


 Ugh, me neither!  I will not be able to hold out to find out what's in my box this month!  I will be logging in starting 9 am tomorrow like "WHAT AM I GETTING!?  TELL ME NOW!!"  







> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was SHOCKED to get my BB today on Saturday! It arrived to northern CA. Weigh is .6370. This is my 2nd acct thru a 6 months gift subscription as a Mother's Day gift from my hubby. I set the profile different that the age is younger.
> 
> I'm sad that I didn't get the lime polish. I got reign in Spain. It's bright coral color. That will work. I hope to get lime color in my original acct which I still have not clicky truck :-( The Mirenesse glossy kiss is in Perfect Kiss which according to BB's website that says, "Soft Coral with a stubble shimmer". It does have shimmer which isn't too bad.
> ...


 This color is AMAZING!  (and btw, not to sound creepy, but you have beautiful lips!)

I got the "Quick Kiss" orangy-red color when they first sent it out, I love it, but it's not something I can wear all the time.


----------



## jmd252 (Jun 9, 2013)

> I have three Eyeko liners - turquoise, black, and olive. The turquoise and black are and have always been wonderful, but the olive is dry and hard to get a good line out of. Storing it upside down helps a little but does not eliminate the problem for me.


 That's interesting because I only have the olive (and I've had it since December) and it practically flows out. Maybe different batches of product just came out bad? I would tell BB. I would be so bummed if I struggled to get product out all the time!


----------



## cari12 (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jmd252* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have three Eyeko liners - turquoise, black, and olive. The turquoise and black are and have always been wonderful, but the olive is dry and hard to get a good line out of. Storing it upside down helps a little but does not eliminate the problem for me.
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jmd252* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 9, 2013)

> See, my wettest one is the turquoise and I saw people elsewhere talking about how dry it was! It seems like Eyeko must struggle with bad batches here and there across all the colors. As for telling BB, I should have...but now it's been several months, so really, it's too late! Oh well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a bummer because I love the color of the olive, but it happens.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 have you tried switching the tip around? you just pull it out and put the tip back in the opposite way. my black mini dried out but when i flipped the tip around it worked like new


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> See, my wettest one is the turquoise and I saw people elsewhere talking about how dry it was! It seems like Eyeko must struggle with bad batches here and there across all the colors.
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> With all the hate (mostly on FB but sometimes here as well) I really want to start an "I hate BB" FB page. I wouldn't actually be a member, because I loooove BB, but maybe the haters could all flock there and keep our pages negativity free!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It must be nice to have a regular mail carrier. I have an ever-revolving cast of carriers. At least 3 different carriers, not including package carriers. I get 2 different carriers on days that I receive packages. One delivers the packages, the other delivers the rest of the mail. I couldn't tip mine if I tried because there are just too darn many of them.


 Same here, I swear every time I go to meet the mail man at my driveway they are different. Though I'll admit, during the non snowy months I have no problems at all with my mail, so I'm pretty happy with whoever delivers my mail. There would just be way to many to tip.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 9, 2013)

> have you tried switching the tip around? you just pull it out and put the tip back in the opposite way. my black mini dried out but when i flipped the tip around it worked like new


 My mind is blown. If I was on my computer I would put in the little emoticon of the guy saying WOW!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> A mail carrier in our area once received a VERY generous tip....$750... I gave it to my bf (now ex) to pay the landlord while I was at work, and when I got home, he said yeah, he had paid it, landlord wasn't home so he put it in the mailbox. I asked for the money order stub and he just looked at me dumbfounded....I just said "please don't tell me you put cash in the mailbox" Needless to say, the landlord came banging on my door looking for the rent.


 Yikes! I would have had a heart attack!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mckondik (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Trystelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Box #24 today (.6880 lb).  Got the nail polish in_ reign in spain, _which is a coral shade.  It will look great against a (fake) tan.  Also got the Antica Farmacista Grapefruit body lotion (1.5 oz.).  It smells great and feels nice on my skin.  I got the Beauty Protector spray that everyone seems to like.  Got the 29 Skin Care collection, which contains 4 small samples in a card.  This must be the old lady box!  I got the Glee Gum and the postcards too.  Sorta disappointed that there was no makeup, but it looks like ipsy has that covered for June!


 I got this old lady box, too!   I don't think I've gotten a lip color product since June of 2012, before that December 2011.   I don't know what I'm doing wrong on my profile because I love trying different lip products.     Anyone have any ideas or suggestions?     I am holding out hope for my clicky truck free 2nd account though!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yikes! I would have had a heart attack!


 hahha I thought I might! We had just moved in to the house and it was December, literally my entire paycheck minus gas money went to that rent check, when the landlord showed up I was so upset, I told him that I didn't even hold money out to buy my kids anything for christmas just so I could pay that. Then he left and came back with a baby doll for each, told me to give it to them so they'd have something. Awesome landlord, and he worked with me on re-paying that rent, but the bf had to go.


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 9, 2013)

> hahha I thought I might! We had just moved in to the house and it was December, literally my entire paycheck minus gas money went to that rent check, when the landlord showed up I was so upset, I told him that I didn't even hold money out to buy my kids anything for christmas just so I could pay that. Then he left and came back with a baby doll for each, told me to give it to them so they'd have something. Awesome landlord, and he worked with me on re-paying that rent, but the bf had to go.


 Bless your heart! Yeah, I think he'd get a good kick out the door... Ugh!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 9, 2013)

My truck is clicky! And my tracking is updated! 0.5320 lbs


----------



## Jo Cres (Jun 9, 2013)

gaaahh my truck is not clicky!! i'm so glad I resubbed to BB! I have been away since December and i'm really glad they had the option to ALMOST opt out of perfume samples. I would rather them go to those of you who LOVE them (i'm super allergic) I can't wait for an update, these boxes look great and I would be super happy with anyone of them!

note one the eyeko liners: I own several and find that some are dry and some are not. I did the same and pulled out the tip and flipped it and no problems! I love eyeko I use long and tall mascara everyday!!


----------



## unicorn (Jun 9, 2013)

AHHH, finally a clicky truck!! Weight is .6297 - the expected delivery date is June 13th (before I leave for camping, wee!). But.. its already in Baltimore as of Saturday so I doubt it'll take that long.

My box weight is similar to the dry shampoo/mirenesse/reign in spain box that keeps getting posted, but I've already gotten the Mirenesse so who knows. I REEEALLY want reign in spain though, I've been on the hunt for a nice bright coral after Julep Gloria ended up being a pumpkin colored dud.


----------



## tabarhodes (Jun 9, 2013)

Finally got my clicky truck!!!  I was so jealous yesterday when my mom texted me and said: "Just got my birchbox!!" LOL  I was like whaaaaaaaaat!?!? Anyhoo, the weight is .797.  Has anyone had one close to that?


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 9, 2013)

> have you tried switching the tip around? you just pull it out and put the tip back in the opposite way. my black mini dried out but when i flipped the tip around it worked like new


 That never occurred to me! I got a black mini from Sephora and it dried out almost immediately. I'll definitely try that. I have a full size in Olive that I got a year ago in my BB and its still going strong. I got a purple maybe six months ago and it's fine too.


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 9, 2013)

My second account has a clicky truck! .596 My first box should be here Tuesday and is .642 - seems like there are quite a few box variations around this weight, I'm excited to see what it is.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 9, 2013)

I have a clicky truck on only one account!






I was afraid I was getting dup boxes again like I have the last 2 boxes.  Never thought I would be happy I didn't have a clicky truck on an account!!!!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 9, 2013)

Got my box yesterday, but I was gone all day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Came home last night and put up my video- I haven't seen anyone get this box yet- I was slightly bummed

box #24-

I got the coral colored CC which I was kind of bummed because I got the coral clambake in last May's box- but they are really different, the new one is MUCH brighter love this! ($4)



       



Clambake Coral is on the left and the top, Reign in Spain is the right and bottom- 1 sloppy quick coat in the pic. 

Beauty protector spray- excited because I've seen you guys talk it up so much! Can't wait to try it! (I'm guessing 1.5oz not marked- maybe $4)

1.5oz sample of grapefruit lotion from antica farmacista - okay, non greasy, absorbs quickly- will use but def won't buy- nothing too special. (at least it wasn't one of the greasy ketchup packet lotions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) ($3.75)

but then.... Duh DUh DUH!!!

  29 sampler pack- 4 different items, but they are like a DIME sized bubble pack of each. I totally thought it had to be my life style extra. Birchbox doesn't even sell these products, but at on the 29 website the prices are:

Cream Cleanser: $68 for 4.2 oz,

Serum Extract $175 for 1.07 oz,

Eye Emulsion $150 for 1.07 oz,

Night moisture for $110 for 2 oz.

Here is my BEST guess without spending too much time on it- blister packs are about 3/4 inch wide by 1/8 inch tall. I THINK that equals a .22 cubic inches, which would be .12 flu oz max capacity.( If there are any math-athletes out there, please feel free to take a stab at this! I'm terrible at math and just used a quick calculation I googled (pi*r2*h) (3.14*.75 to the 2nd*.125) and then plugged in a conversion calculator from cubic inches to  us fl oz. )

#1 is 3/4 full. = .09oz  which would be $1.45 (.09/4.2*68)

#2 is 1/2 full = .06oz which would be $9.83

#3 is 3/4 full =.09oz which would be $12.61

#4 is 3/4 full = .09oz which would be $4.95

for a total sample value of $28.84 

but here is what it looks like:





and drum roll please...... THE GUM!!! A CASE of the gum (12 packs with 16 pc ea) is 12 bucks. THEY SENT 4 PIECES!!!! whopping sample value of 24 cents!!!! LMAO!!! It was really good (I ate a pc during my video but I'm really surprised at this sample!) 





here is a pic of my box: edited: oh yea, my weight is .688!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 9, 2013)

STILL NO CLICKY TRUCK ON MY ORIGINAL ACCT. !!!!! Most of you guys just got confirmation today. Well, it's the 10th tmrw and hopefully the box will show contents.... WAAA WAAAA WAAA!!!!!


----------



## Dots (Jun 9, 2013)

> Got my box yesterday, but I was gone all day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  Came home last night and put up my video- I haven't seen anyone get this box yet- I was slightly bummed
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



That's very different and non-birchbox looking...does that even make sense? I'm not sure how to feel about it in general, but am glad it has some different products that you get to try out and the sizes don't look too bad on most of them.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jun 9, 2013)

Unless I missed it, what is the weight of this box? I can still get the beauty protector in one box, but I'm scared of the rest.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol



> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box yesterday, but I was gone all day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 9, 2013)

My other account went clicky today! I'm sad though because they are both .5### which probably means I won't be getting the shampoo.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unless I missed it, what is the weight of this box? I can still get the beauty protector in one box, but I'm scared of the rest.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


 it was at the bottom- .688


----------



## xciaobellax (Jun 9, 2013)

Hello everyone! I'm new to MakeupTalk and I've been reading this Birchbox board for a couple of months now...



I joined Birchbox in January 2013. I'm so glad I found this forum because I'm makeup obsessed as well as beauty subscription obsessed and no one I know understands my obsessions! lol My June box shipped on Thursday or so but my shipping info hasn't updated yet.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it was at the bottom- .688


 noticed that after I posted. my bet is that it was being edited as I was posting lol I scanned that post 3 times before my post lol


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xciaobellax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello everyone! I'm new to MakeupTalk and I've been reading this Birchbox board for a couple of months now...
> 
> ...


 Welcome to MUT!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box yesterday, but I was gone all day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Pisces1969* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> U
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Pisces1969* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 9, 2013)

I have the same type of hair as you and I go the exact same box as you and I am beyond thrilled.  I have two friends who have been on the birchbox waiting list forever. They would be thrilled to have your box. You should try the products they send you . I try everything and I have ened up buying at least 2 items from every box so far. Birchbox has been amazing for me. If you do not want hair products this is not for you . Ipsy  appears heavy on makeup and you might like that. I cancelled ipsy because the items are not brands I would normally use and I didn't like it. I also called  birchbox once about an item leaking and they were amazing they sent me the item and 2 free items.Why don't you call them if you don't want to stop the box they have been so great when I called, I am sure a friend of yours would buy the box from you for 10 dollars since its an amazing deal . That might be an option   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was going to unsub after May, but I wanted to bring up my points to 200, so I stayed for June. I also gave BB a last chance to wow me.
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Jun 9, 2013)

Is there a specific time boxes go live?  I can't remember whether they're up when I'm headed to work at way-too-early and glued to my phone (yay for public transit and modern technology making the bus ride fly by!).  Mine might arrive tomorrow, but I want to know what I will have before I open my box so I can steel myself for disappointment if necessary.  Knowing I'm getting a crappy box before I actually get it usually helps me accept it and not be angry about not receiving things I can use.

(As a side note, I hate the anti-aging things for a different reason that I've seen mentioned before:  They tend to irritate my skin.  DO NOT LIKE.  Does anyone else have this problem?)


----------



## JC327 (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was SHOCKED to get my BB today on Saturday! It arrived to northern CA. Weigh is .6370. This is my 2nd acct thru a 6 months gift subscription as a Mother's Day gift from my hubby. I set the profile different that the age is younger.
> 
> I'm sad that I didn't get the lime polish. I got reign in Spain. It's bright coral color. That will work. I hope to get lime color in my original acct which I still have not clicky truck :-( The Mirenesse glossy kiss is in Perfect Kiss which according to BB's website that says, "Soft Coral with a stubble shimmer". It does have shimmer which isn't too bad.
> ...


 So pretty!


----------



## Yeti (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there a specific time boxes go live?  I can't remember whether they're up when I'm headed to work at way-too-early and glued to my phone (yay for public transit and modern technology making the bus ride fly by!).  Mine might arrive tomorrow, but I want to know what I will have before I open my box so I can steel myself for disappointment if necessary.  Knowing I'm getting a crappy box before I actually get it usually helps me accept it and not be angry about not receiving things I can use.
> 
> (As a side note, I hate the anti-aging things for a different reason that I've seen mentioned before:  They tend to irritate my skin.  DO NOT LIKE.  Does anyone else have this problem?)


I have a hard time with anti aging products irritating my skin as well.  I don't want to alter my age in my BB profile though, because aside from those items I feel like they usually send me boxes that are a good fit for me (I hope saying that does not jinx me for the month though, lol!).


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there a specific time boxes go live?  I can't remember whether they're up when I'm headed to work at way-too-early and glued to my phone (yay for public transit and modern technology making the bus ride fly by!).  Mine might arrive tomorrow, but I want to know what I will have before I open my box so I can steel myself for disappointment if necessary.  Knowing I'm getting a crappy box before I actually get it usually helps me accept it and not be angry about not receiving things I can use.
> 
> (As a side note, I hate the anti-aging things for a different reason that I've seen mentioned before:  They tend to irritate my skin.  DO NOT LIKE.  Does anyone else have this problem?)


 I think they usually say 6 AM EST...but of course sometimes it's earlier &amp; sometimes it's later! I'm about 99% sure I already know what I'm getting, but I'm SO impatient for my box to update so I can confirm!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jun 9, 2013)

> I got the same box.Â  I thought it was perfect.Â  I really wanted that shade of polish because I thought it would be the perfect summer pedi color.Â  I used the glossy kiss as soon as I got it and think it is perfect for my skin tone.Â  I think this is my favorite box so far.


 That exfoliating face scrub is awesome! I used it last night. I'm such a sucker for all things exfoliating, though. Smelled pretty yummy, also!


----------



## DarlinNikki (Jun 9, 2013)

> That exfoliating face scrub is awesome! I used it last night. I'm such a sucker for all things exfoliating, though. Smelled pretty yummy, also!


 I was kinda scared to use it because my face is so sensitive but I used it last night right after I got my box and I really like it. My face still feels super soft today. I also love the Mirenesse. It goes on so smooth and smells like baby oil.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DarlinNikki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was kinda scared to use it because my face is so sensitive but I used it last night right after I got my box and I really like it. My face still feels super soft today.
> 
> I also love the Mirenesse. It goes on so smooth and smells like baby oil.


 


> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That exfoliating face scrub is awesome! I used it last night. I'm such a sucker for all things exfoliating, though. Smelled pretty yummy, also!


 I loooove how the scrub smells, I used it last night but my face seems a little greasier than usual today. Although, I'm not sure if it's because of the scrub or because of the various CC creams/tinted moisturizers I've been testing out these past few days. I very rarely wear face makeup, and when I do it's just a little bit of powder, but recently I've had some pretty awful discoloration on parts of my face from my eczema and I've been trying to find something to cover it up on days where it's the worst.. So far only gotten a greasy forehead out of my efforts lol.


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the same type of hair as you and I go the exact same box as you and I am beyond thrilled.  I have two friends who have been on the birchbox waiting list forever. They would be thrilled to have your box. You should try the products they send you . I try everything and I have ened up buying at least 2 items from every box so far. Birchbox has been amazing for me. If you do not want hair products this is not for you . Ipsy  appears heavy on makeup and you might like that. I cancelled ipsy because the items are not brands I would normally use and I didn't like it. I also called  birchbox once about an item leaking and they were amazing they sent me the item and 2 free items.Why don't you call them if you don't want to stop the box they have been so great when I called, I am sure a friend of yours would buy the box from you for 10 dollars since its an amazing deal . That might be an option   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They send me conditioners every month. How many should I have open and going at once, when I don't use them after the first time? The Beauty Protector just got pitched after I tried it. I do sub Ipsy, and for me it's head and shoulders above BB, because I like makeup and color. That's why I'm cancelling BB before the July box. Oh, Ipsy did send me a hair item a couple of months ago. It was a volumizer, which is what I need. Ipsy DOES read our profiles, unlike BB. I don't mind getting 1 hair product in 3 months. I DO mind getting 7!

When I first joined BB, I used to see many people here who are now gone. Even Zadidoll has unsubbed. So apparently I'm not the only one who is disenchanted with BB.  I was amazed that so many former frequent  BB posters are gone.  So, it's not just me who is fed up with BB.


----------



## mspocket (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xciaobellax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello everyone! I'm new to MakeupTalk and I've been reading this Birchbox board for a couple of months now...
> 
> ...


 welcome!


----------



## Ineri218 (Jun 9, 2013)

My second box has clicky truck  weight of 5330. Anyone else with this weight?


----------



## Melsy17 (Jun 9, 2013)

Finally have a clicky truck, box weight is .6030 I should have it tomorrow bc I'm in NJ and delivery is pretty fast. Anyone else with this weight, don't think I saw anyone post it. Fingers crossed its a good one!


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 9, 2013)

I've been a member for over a year and I've loved it. I am upset that their new site isn't allowing me to leave reviews on my computer. I tried in both safari and Firefox and played around with the window sizes but it won't let me submit a review. I emailed them about it so we will see what happens. Basically every other website works on my computer so this is really weird. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## flynt (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They send me conditioners every month. How many should I have open and going at once, when I don't use them after the first time? The Beauty Protector just got pitched after I tried it. I do sub Ipsy, and for me it's head and shoulders above BB, because I like makeup and color. That's why I'm cancelling BB before the July box. Oh, Ipsy did send me a hair item a couple of months ago. It was a volumizer, which is what I need. Ipsy DOES read our profiles, unlike BB. I don't mind getting 1 hair product in 3 months. I DO mind getting 7!
> 
> When I first joined BB, I used to see many people here who are now gone. Even Zadidoll has unsubbed. So apparently I'm not the only one who is disenchanted with BB.  I was amazed that so many former frequent  BB posters are gone.  So, it's not just me who is fed up with BB.


 I don't really think ipsy is reading our profiles either.  My friend and I both put the same hair type but I got the volumizing powder and she got the moisturizer spray that month.  And last month I got one of the medium concealers even though I put myself as the palest option and I got the bronzer/tanner even though I didn't select an interest in tanners or bronzers.  Plus just looking at the ipsy thread from last month there were tons of complaints.  So you may have been lucky in getting what you want but it's pretty clear that other people have been pretty disappointed in what they received.

I'm still going to keep ipsy for now because overall I don't think it's a bad value for my 10$ but I've definitely been preferring birchbox.  And that's the thing, everyone has different preferences so there's no point on wasting time and money on things you don't like.


----------



## flynt (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've been a member for over a year and I've loved it. I am upset that their new site isn't allowing me to leave reviews on my computer. I tried in both safari and Firefox and played around with the window sizes but it won't let me submit a review. I emailed them about it so we will see what happens. Basically every other website works on my computer so this is really weird. Anyone else have this problem?


 Yes I was having the same issues and I hit control and scrolled down on my touch pad to shrink the screen and I was able to leave reviews again.  Another poster mentioned hitting tab a couple times.  Hopefully one of these will help.


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *flynt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't really think ipsy is reading our profiles either.  My friend and I both put the same hair type but I got the volumizing powder and she got the moisturizer spray that month.  And last month I got one of the medium concealers even though I put myself as the palest option and I got the bronzer/tanner even though I didn't select an interest in tanners or bronzers.  Plus just looking at the ipsy thread from last month there were tons of complaints.  So you may have been lucky in getting what you want but it's pretty clear that other people have been pretty disappointed in what they received.
> 
> I'm still going to keep ipsy for now because overall I don't think it's a bad value for my 10$ but I've definitely been preferring birchbox.  And that's the thing, everyone has different preferences so there's no point on wasting time and money on things you don't like.


I agree. I guess Ipsy is like BB. Apparently they read some profiles but not others. As you said, I've been very lucky so far with Ipsy. I get the right formulas for me, and the right shades, whereas BB seldom gets it right for me. I don't think Ipsy has as many box variations as BB, so I don't think there's as much "box envy" there as here, which helps. You don't have just a few people getting a super deluxe much wanted item. Ipsy pretty much "spreads the wealth" evenly as far as I've seen. 

My BB value last month was $11. I would much rather have saved my $10 and just used it for something else instead of the all the useless (to me) stuff that BB sent. Some are lucky with BB, others are lucky with Ipsy or other subs. BB just isn't doing it for me, so that's that.  BTW, I'm also lucky I haven't gotten any self tanners (yet) from Ipsy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I can't wait for my June Ipsy bag. I haven't seen any hair care product hints, thank goodness,


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree. I guess Ipsy is like BB. Apparently they read some profiles but not others. As you said, I've been very lucky so far with Ipsy. I get the right formulas for me, and the right shades, whereas BB seldom gets it right for me. I don't think Ipsy has as many box variations as BB, so I don't think there's as much "box envy" there as here, which helps. You don't have just a few people getting a super deluxe much wanted item. Ipsy pretty much "spreads the wealth" evenly as far as I've seen.
> ...


 I really don't think they just pick and choose what profiles they actually read. Like I said in the Ipsy thread to someone who had the same complaint, the sub service isn't perfect, each sub company only gets so many samples. If everyone has "i want makeup" on their profile, and they only get 100k makeup samples, then obviously not everyone is going to get makeup. That's why I don't expect birchbox to match my profile perfectly every month, because there are probably 50k other people who have a similar profile to me.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree. I guess Ipsy is like BB. Apparently they read some profiles but not others. As you said, I've been very lucky so far with Ipsy. I get the right formulas for me, and the right shades, whereas BB seldom gets it right for me. I don't think Ipsy has as many box variations as BB, so I don't think there's as much "box envy" there as here, which helps. You don't have just a few people getting a super deluxe much wanted item. Ipsy pretty much "spreads the wealth" evenly as far as I've seen.
> ...





> Originally Posted by *flynt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't really think ipsy is reading our profiles either.  My friend and I both put the same hair type but I got the volumizing powder and she got the moisturizer spray that month.  And last month I got one of the medium concealers even though I put myself as the palest option and I got the bronzer/tanner even though I didn't select an interest in tanners or bronzers.  Plus just looking at the ipsy thread from last month there were tons of complaints.  So you may have been lucky in getting what you want but it's pretty clear that other people have been pretty disappointed in what they received.
> 
> I'm still going to keep ipsy for now because overall I don't think it's a bad value for my 10$ but I've definitely been preferring birchbox.  And that's the thing, everyone has different preferences so there's no point on wasting time and money on things you don't like.





> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They send me conditioners every month. How many should I have open and going at once, when I don't use them after the first time? The Beauty Protector just got pitched after I tried it. I do sub Ipsy, and for me it's head and shoulders above BB, because I like makeup and color. That's why I'm cancelling BB before the July box. Oh, Ipsy did send me a hair item a couple of months ago. It was a volumizer, which is what I need. Ipsy DOES read our profiles, unlike BB. I don't mind getting 1 hair product in 3 months. I DO mind getting 7!
> 
> When I first joined BB, I used to see many people here who are now gone. Even Zadidoll has unsubbed. So apparently I'm not the only one who is disenchanted with BB.  I was amazed that so many former frequent  BB posters are gone.  So, it's not just me who is fed up with BB.


 I honestly don't mean this to sound rude... but I think these types of posts would be better served in the 'Birchbox Criticisms' thread or possibly the June Ipsy thread. 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129672/birchbox-criticisms

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135093/ipsy-glam-bag-june-2013-discussion-spoilers

I understand you're entitled to your opinion or whatever, but like you said, everyone who was fed up with BB no longer posts here. It's kind of a bummer for those of us who are still Birchbox subscribers and just stirs up arguments. It's one thing to complain about items in your box every once in a while, but the whole BB vs Ipsy debate is getting really old &amp; definitely belongs in another thread. Or maybe it would be beneficial to create a thread just for that? 

I just want to see more box pictures &amp; talk about how excited I am to see my own box contents tomorrow. 





*Edited* to add that I didn't mean for this to sound like I'm singling anyone out..these just happened to be the most recent posts. I apologize if it seems that way! And I didn't mean no one is allowed to complain on here about Birchbox...lord knows I have. I just meant that I think the whole Birchbox vs. Ipsy debate doesn't really belong here, that's all!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh man. I have been dying to get the Beauty Protector sample in my BB for months and haven't. I've almost caved and bought the full size several times. I totally would've paid to take that off your hands since it seems like they aren't sending it in as many boxes now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I caved &amp; bought the full-sized based on the reviews here &amp; then the next month I got it in my box, of course! But I love it &amp; now I have a travel sized one haha. Hope you get it this month to try out.


----------



## ruhimaach (Jun 9, 2013)

Anyone received a box with weight of 0.5990 lb? My second box just shipped. This definitely is too light to receive the shampoo, conditioner etc (thank goodness - don't want it).


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 9, 2013)

> I honestly don't mean this to sound rude... but I think these types of posts would be better served in the 'Birchbox Criticisms' thread or possibly the June Ipsy thread.Â  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129672/birchbox-criticisms https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135093/ipsy-glam-bag-june-2013-discussion-spoilers I understand you're entitled to your opinion or whatever, but like you said, everyone who was fed up with BB no longer posts here. It's kind of a bummer for those of us who are still Birchbox subscribers and just stirs up arguments. It's one thing to complain about items in your box every once in a while, but the whole BB vs Ipsy debate is getting really old &amp; definitely belongs in another thread. Or maybe it would be beneficial to create a thread just for that?Â  I just want to see more box pictures &amp; talk about how excited I am to see my own box contents tomorrow.Â


 I totally agree! I should be getting one of my boxes tomorrow. I'm so excited! I'm too lazy to keep up with the weights so it's nice that it's kind of a surprise. Plus the boxes are "revealed" on the site tomorrow as well. Yay!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally agree! I should be getting one of my boxes tomorrow. I'm so excited! I'm too lazy to keep up with the weights so it's nice that it's kind of a surprise. Plus the boxes are "revealed" on the site tomorrow as well. Yay!


 Haha yeah me too...I'm pretty sure I know what I'm getting, but it's always exciting to see it go up on the site to confirm. Plus, I think the June items are eligible for free shipping tomorrow &amp; I have a few things in my cart I'm waiting to buy!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 9, 2013)

We tend to avoid censoring each other around here. This thread is not just for people who are excited but for everyone to discuss BB.  You can scroll past the posts you don't want to see.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




I honestly don't mean this to sound rude... but I think these types of posts would be better served in the 'Birchbox Criticisms' thread or possibly the June Ipsy thread. 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129672/birchbox-criticisms

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135093/ipsy-glam-bag-june-2013-discussion-spoilers

I understand you're entitled to your opinion or whatever, but like you said, everyone who was fed up with BB no longer posts here. It's kind of a bummer for those of us who are still Birchbox subscribers and just stirs up arguments. It's one thing to complain about items in your box every once in a while, but the whole BB vs Ipsy debate is getting really old &amp; definitely belongs in another thread. Or maybe it would be beneficial to create a thread just for that? 

I just want to see more box pictures &amp; talk about how excited I am to see my own box contents tomorrow.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree. I think there are always going to be valid complaints about birchbox, but I don't really see the point about continuously complaining about the _service_ itself month after month in the box topics, especially when the products weren't even tried. I feel like it just defeats the purpose of even having the service. I'd rather see honest reviews and complaints about the _products_ themselves (especially products I didn't get but am interested in) rather than complaints about the service before the products were even tried.


----------



## jkwynn (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there a specific time boxes go live?  I can't remember whether they're up when I'm headed to work at way-too-early and glued to my phone (yay for public transit and modern technology making the bus ride fly by!).  Mine might arrive tomorrow, but I want to know what I will have before I open my box so I can steel myself for disappointment if necessary.  Knowing I'm getting a crappy box before I actually get it usually helps me accept it and not be angry about not receiving things I can use.
> 
> (As a side note, I hate the anti-aging things for a different reason that I've seen mentioned before:  They tend to irritate my skin.  DO NOT LIKE.  Does anyone else have this problem?)


 Yeah, as a previous poster said, the vast majority of boxes load at 6am EST, but there have been a few accounts each month that didn't update until the next day, even. I was in that group once or twice, and it stinks! lol


----------



## JessicaK (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> have you tried switching the tip around? you just pull it out and put the tip back in the opposite way. my black mini dried out but when i flipped the tip around it worked like new


 Thanks for the suggestion! I turned my tip around and it works perfectly!


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 9, 2013)

> Yes I was having the same issues and I hit control and scrolled down on my touch pad to shrink the screen and I was able to leave reviews again. Â Another poster mentioned hitting tab a couple times. Â Hopefully one of these will help.


 Thanks! I appreciate it! I hope they get it sorted out bc it's not exactly a selling point to have a fancy new website that doesn't work properly.


----------



## Steffi (Jun 9, 2013)

Ugh, I'm jealous. I want a clicky truck!   Oh well, at least tomorrow morning I can see what's coming in my box.


----------



## sbeam36 (Jun 9, 2013)

Still no clicky truck for me! So happy (and a lil jelly) of all who have received their awesome boxes!


----------



## flynt (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Aww, I'm sorry to drag the ipsy vs. bb debate further.  I'm a subscriber to both and they both have their positive points but I can see that the debate can get annoying.  

I just got a clicky truck today and I'm hoping to figure out what a .5325 means.  Clearly I'm not getting the shampoo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 9, 2013)

well it looks like a lot of us are still without clicky trucks. i've been trying to sift through the boxes on bb's website to get an idea of what wave we're in.


----------



## Imberis (Jun 9, 2013)

I _just_ got my shipping confirmation email. Sheesh! The waiting is the worst part.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I _just_ got my shipping confirmation email. Sheesh! The waiting is the worst part.


 Do you have tracking? I always think it's so weird that I'll get my shipping email and then when I look at the tracking, it actually shipped the day before or something &amp; it's halfway to me already!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 9, 2013)

> well it looks like a lot of us are still without clicky trucks. i've been trying to sift through the boxes on bb's website to get an idea of what wave we're in.


 Let me know what are other boxes that haven't been sent out. It may not be the case. Even tho I got box #3 and it can be send out in 2 weeks for someone else?? Maybe I'm wrong. It will be interesting to see how it turns out.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 9, 2013)

Also at some point people need to let it go and recognize that bb is not there to read their minds (mostly the ppl on Facebook who complain all the time). it is a surprise service and if the surprises let you down every month or if there are certain things you don't want to use--like anti aging or perfume or hair products--there are other subs that can work for you. It's good to let the company know your position and to not keep it a secret or anything, but you also can't control what birchbox decides to do as a company, and it may be going in a direction other than what you'd prefer. Who knows what the company will even look like in a year--it is changing very quickly! They may diversify in a way that will bring you back, make you leave, or affect you in some other way...


----------



## Imberis (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you have tracking? I always think it's so weird that I'll get my shipping email and then when I look at the tracking, it actually shipped the day before or something &amp; it's halfway to me already!


It gave me a tracking number but it doesn't work yet and it gives me zero information other than letting me know it's on its way. I hope it's already halfway here! LoL


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree. I think there are always going to be valid complaints about birchbox, but I don't really see the point about continuously complaining about the _service_ itself month after month in the box topics, especially when the products weren't even tried. I feel like it just defeats the purpose of even having the service. I'd rather see honest reviews and complaints about the _products_ themselves (especially products I didn't get but am interested in) rather than complaints about the service before the products were even tried.


 I would think as a mod you would not want to stifle people. Just because you are happy, does not mean others are and I have seen you specifically criticize _services _to which you are not even subscribed.  I typically like and agree with what you post, but I find your comment interesting in light of criticisms you yourself have levied in other threads. People have always complained in these threads about the service, and Zadi has made it clear that's fine, unless something has radically changed. I thought that is what MUT was here for - discussing *all *aspects -good and bad- of these subs, not rah-rahing Brichbox.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 9, 2013)

> I just got a clicky truck today and I'm hoping to figure out what a .5325 means. Â Clearly I'm not getting the shampoo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Box twins! .5320 here. I've been trying to figure it out myself, definitely no shampoo or probably dry shampoo either.


----------



## SamAsh (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> have you tried switching the tip around? you just pull it out and put the tip back in the opposite way. my black mini dried out but when i flipped the tip around it worked like new


 THIS!!!! I'm so sad I didn't know about this sooner, cause I threw out a mini brown one because it was crazy dry. Now I know! Eyeko is my favorite eyeliner by far.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xciaobellax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello everyone! I'm new to MakeupTalk and I've been reading this Birchbox board for a couple of months now...
> 
> ...


 Welcome!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 9, 2013)

woo tracking on my second account! .5890 which probably means no shampoo, which I was sad about at first, but then I remembered how many travel shampoo and conditioner samples I just put away into my new vanity, I have plenty. 

I have also recently been growing my hair out, so I have had to retrain myself with how much shampoo to use, my rule of thumb with short hair was a quarter, but using ore should help me work through more of my stockpile.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jun 9, 2013)

It WAS awesome of him, he knew that it wasn't my fault, and went above &amp;beyond to make sure my girls at least had SOMETHING for christmas. It was very much appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Wow! that was so nice of him to do that for you. Good things happen to good people.


----------



## msbelle (Jun 9, 2013)

I bought the Beauty Protector after reading all the raves here on MUT and I love that stuff! It makes my hair so soft. I keep hoping I'll get one in a box but no luck yet.

Ok, I'm going to try and get a picture of June's box, I received it yesterday. I did get that lipstick/gloss (whatever it is) and oh boy is that stuff bright. I don't care for it at all. It does seem to be long lasting though, but the color is horrid.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would think as a mod you would not want to stifle people. Just because you are happy, does not mean others are and I have seen you specifically criticize _services _to which you are not even subscribed.  I typically like and agree with what you post, but I find your comment interesting in light of criticisms you yourself have levied in other threads. People have always complained in these threads about the service, and Zadi has made it clear that's fine, unless something has radically changed. I thought that is what MUT was here for - discussing *all *aspects -good and bad- of these subs, not rah-rahing Brichbox.


 I wonder if people are annoyed because some people post the same complaints (and that they are canceling) month after month.  If you're unhappy that's fine and you can post your complaints (many of us do) but to repeat it many times over the course of a few months is frustrating to the rest of us.  I noticed Zadi made her comments and hasn't posted about it since.  Some people do it over and over again!


----------



## saidfreeze (Jun 9, 2013)

> THIS!!!! I'm so sad I didn't know about this sooner, cause I threw out a mini brown one because it was crazy dry. Now I know! Eyeko is my favorite eyeliner by far.


 Right!?!?!? Best thing I have ever read on these boards! Thank you for your wisdom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also I've had the Youngblood in my cart for a minute... Noticed I haven't seen it yet- crossing my fingers for it in some of these late bloomer boxes! I would have the best bb month ever if I got it in box #2.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 9, 2013)

Just an FYI, if you wanted to try the Origins Charcoal mask and already have your box/know you didn't get it, Origins just sent me this email:





* Offer valid through 6/10/2013


----------



## avonleabelle (Jun 9, 2013)

I have a clicky truck! My box is .7650. Can't wait until tomorrow to see what is in the box.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 9, 2013)

I've seen people post that they finally have a clicky truck and give the weight.  My weight usually doesn't update on the USP site til 2-3 days later after my truck turns clicky (if that makes sense).  Is it just me?  Does everyone's update automatically?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 9, 2013)

So I'm trying to order some Jouer MMT and also take advantage of the free rollerball offer they have right now, but when I get to the cart and enter the code I get the 'promo code is not valid' message. WTF? 






_For a limited time, get a Jouer Roller Ball Duo with the purchase of any full-size Jouer product. Just enter code 'jouerscent' at checkout._

Promo code "jouerscent" is not valid.


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would think as a mod you would not want to stifle people. Just because you are happy, does not mean others are and I have seen you specifically criticize _services _to which you are not even subscribed.  I typically like and agree with what you post, but I find your comment interesting in light of criticisms you yourself have levied in other threads. People have always complained in these threads about the service, and Zadi has made it clear that's fine, unless something has radically changed. I thought that is what MUT was here for - discussing *all *aspects -good and bad- of these subs, not rah-rahing Brichbox.


 There's a difference between discussing highs and lows (lord knows I complain) and those who post the same exact complaint over and over like a broken record.  It doesn't further discussion.


----------



## tasertag (Jun 9, 2013)

> woo tracking on my second account! .5890 which probably means no shampoo, which I was sad about at first, but then I remembered how many travel shampoo and conditioner samples I just put away into my new vanity, I have plenty.Â  I have also recently been growing my hair out, so I have had to retrain myself with how much shampoo to use, my rule of thumb with short hair was a quarter, but using ore should help me work through more of my stockpile.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: EXCESSIVE SAMPLE HOARDING!!!





Spoiler: Warning: EXCESSIVE SAMPLE HOARDING!!!



Holy cow!! With that stock you won't have to buy shampoo for a while.


----------



## Pisces1969 (Jun 9, 2013)

> That exfoliating face scrub is awesome! I used it last night. I'm such a sucker for all things exfoliating, though. Smelled pretty yummy, also!


 I agree - and you really only need a tiny bit to get plenty of foam. I love the lemony scent!


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> woo tracking on my second account! .5890 which probably means no shampoo, which I was sad about at first, but then I remembered how many travel shampoo and conditioner samples I just put away into my new vanity, I have plenty.
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's a difference between discussing highs and lows (lord knows I complain) and those who post the same exact complaint over and over like a broken record.  It doesn't further discussion.


So they can't do that? Every month for the last year and half or more, a whole bunch of people scream about BB not following her profile - it is the same complaint from a dozen different people. But it is every month. Should that complaint be banned? I mean, those people have no idea how the profiles work or don't work and often obviously don't bother to read anything but their own posts, but no one jumps all over that.

I don't think any of us have the right to tell another poster to stop. What doesn't further YOUR discussion might help make a decision for someone else. Until something is banned by an mod, we need to skip over posts we don't like and let people express themselves.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So they can't do that? Every month a whole bunch of people scream about BB not following her profile - it is the same complaint from a dozen different people. But it is every month. Should that complaint be banned?* And who are you to declare what warrants further discussion?*


 Pedantic Girl has to point this out:  She said "doesn't further discussion," not "doesn't warrant further discussion."  One word makes a *huge* difference here.  "Doesn't further discussion" means "we go around and around with the same comments/complaints/responses, and nothing progresses or changes" -- aka "a broken record."


----------



## gemstone (Jun 9, 2013)

> I would think as a mod you would not want to stifle people. Just because you are happy, does not mean others are and I have seen you specifically criticize _services_ to which you are not even subscribed.Â  I typically like and agree with what you post, but I find your comment interesting in light of criticisms you yourself have levied in other threads. People have always complained in these threads about the service, and Zadi has made it clear that's fine, unless something has radically changed. I thought that is what MUT was here for - discussing *all* aspects -good and bad- of these subs, not rah-rahing Brichbox.


 I don't think she was trying to stifle people, or even telling people not to complain, but that the ipsy vs birchbox debate is very old and it gets tiresome when it comes up in the birchbox thread every single month, and that maybe that topic needs its own thread. I agree and I'm sick of it, I tried to say something last month and was shot down. If it was just bb criticisms I wouldn't be bothered, but I don't want to read about how much better ipsy supposedly is on the birchbox thread.


----------



## msbelle (Jun 9, 2013)

My box weighs in at 0.7030





Lovely Smoothing Shampoo (bottle), Lovely Smoothing Conditioner (beige packet), Absolute Beautifying Potion (yellow packet), Furlesse elevens patches, Laqa &amp; Co Lil'Lip lipstick, and Color Club polish in Reign in Spain. I'm not so sure about that polish color, I'd rather have the Mod in Manhattan. I would have tried it anyway. This is my fourth CC polish and it will probably go in the trash with the rest of them. The first one I got was the gold Disco Nap. It chipped within a day and stained my nails horribly. So I've been afraid to try any others and just toss them.


----------



## xciaobellax (Jun 9, 2013)

For the past couple of months my tracking # has been taking 2-3 days to update with the shipping dates and weight. It used to update automatically.


----------



## lorizav (Jun 9, 2013)

Msbelle, I think I am getting that lip pencil too. Which color did you get? Ack, I am not going to look good if its too bright


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jun 9, 2013)

> I only shampoo every 2-3 weeks


 Explain how this works!! Lol


----------



## lovepink (Jun 9, 2013)

Still no clicky truck for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hopefully tomorrow my box page loads and I can at least see what I am getting.

At least I have the season finale of GoT to console me, help pass the time tonight!


----------



## Dollysantana (Jun 9, 2013)

Got my box yesterday, never get it this early weight 0.73 ðŸ˜



Spoiler







The nail polish London calling



And the lip stick is bright never tried these types of colors before ðŸ˜


----------



## meaganola (Jun 9, 2013)

> Still no clicky truck for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â Hopefully tomorrow my box page loads and I can at least see what I am getting. At least I have the season finale of GoT to console me, help pass the time tonight!


 Oh, yeah, because *that* is the feel-good show of the decade. (I'm trying to decide between my Winter Is Coming, Fighting Imp, and Joffrey-shooting-range-target t-shirts for tonight. *So glad* my aunt gets the East Coast feed so we can watch it at 6pm our time!)


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Still no clicky truck for me
> ...


----------



## lovepink (Jun 9, 2013)

I know right?  I vote for the Joffrey-shooting-range-target one! 

I just want to see if I got the Laqa and Co lippie!  If so I will be soo happy!  And if I do not get it I want to set up a trade ASAP!



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, because *that* is the feel-good show of the decade. (I'm trying to decide between my Winter Is Coming, Fighting Imp, and Joffrey-shooting-range-target t-shirts for tonight. *So glad* my aunt gets the East Coast feed so we can watch it at 6pm our time!)


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pedantic Girl has to point this out:  She said "doesn't further discussion," not "doesn't warrant further discussion."  One word makes a *huge* difference here.  "Doesn't further discussion" means "we go around and around with the same comments/complaints/responses, and nothing progresses or changes" -- aka "a broken record."


Which is why I went back and edited my response while you were posting this


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My box weighs in at 0.7030
> ...


 I think this is probably my box.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 9, 2013)

> ~ I got Box #3 (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb3) today and it weighed 0.6350. ~ I love the Glossy Kiss but will see if I can trade the Peach (Reign in Spain) polish for the creme colored one &amp; then try and unload the KloraneÂ Dry Shampoo b/c I have way to much already. Question.......being new to MUT, when is it okay to not have to hide things as spoilers? I'm wasn't sure so I just did it in case : )


 Oooh that's my exact box weight I hope that's my box too!! I want the glossy kiss soooo badly!!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 9, 2013)

> Got my box yesterday, never get it this early weight 0.73 ðŸ˜
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My DREAM BOX!! ðŸ˜»ðŸ˜»ðŸ˜» I pray that my original acct will have that box!!!


----------



## Dollysantana (Jun 9, 2013)

Hope you get this Box too ðŸ˜‰


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would think as a mod you would not want to stifle people. Just because you are happy, does not mean others are and I have seen you specifically criticize _services _to which you are not even subscribed.  I typically like and agree with what you post, but I find your comment interesting in light of criticisms you yourself have levied in other threads. People have always complained in these threads about the service, and Zadi has made it clear that's fine, unless something has radically changed. I thought that is what MUT was here for - discussing *all *aspects -good and bad- of these subs, not rah-rahing Brichbox.


 The user I quoted posted threads that would be more suitable towards the discussion she was wanting to have, so I wouldn't consider that stifiling discussion. Similarly, Zadi just recently moved a Starlooks discussion on Starlooks using Private Label Makeup to it's own topic. She wasn't actively censoring the discussion, just moving it some place that was better suited for a different environment and topic.

I don't think there is a right answer. That is just why I merely quoted someone in agreement expressing my opinion as a user of this site and a long time poster of the birchbox discussion.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 9, 2013)

> Hope you get this Box too ðŸ˜‰


 Thanks. I got box #3 bright coral polish 'Reign in Spain' and mirenesse glossy lip in Perfect Kiss 'Soft Coral with a stuble shimmer'



Still no clicky truck from my original acct. since I'm on the Pacific coast; starting to count down 13 more hrs until 6 AM EST to reveal the box contents!!!


----------



## kewhicker (Jun 9, 2013)

My shipped page shows my June products! http://screencast.com/t/2VQTiJjOlgXk


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 9, 2013)

> My shipped page shows my June products!Â http://screencast.com/t/2VQTiJjOlgXk


 That's exactly what I got. That's box #3. It seems to be a popular box lately around here on MUT.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kewhicker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipped page shows my June products! http://screencast.com/t/2VQTiJjOlgXk


 Whatttt, how did you get to that page?


----------



## kewhicker (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whatttt, how did you get to that page?


 I don't know, it was super strange! I can't find it now... maybe it was a glitch?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kewhicker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know, it was super strange! I can't find it now... maybe it was a glitch?


 I've heard of this happening to some people before! I'm never one of the lucky ones though, haha.


----------



## Kristen121 (Jun 9, 2013)

Box weight .769 and expected delivery date of June 13. My box usually comes a few days before the expected date, so I really hope it get it tomorrow!


----------



## ddave (Jun 9, 2013)

Is anyone else having trouble leaving reviews for their May box items? I'm using Windows XP and have tried to leave reviews using Chrome, Firefox and IE but the bottom of the review box is cut off so I can't hit the submit button. I'm addicted to makeup so I really love Birchbox's point system...when I can actually get the points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sorry, just went back a page and saw that someone had already answered that question!

Also, I don't really like Color Club polishes but LOVE that new little set that we're all getting samples from


----------



## Xiang (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kewhicker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipped page shows my June products! http://screencast.com/t/2VQTiJjOlgXk


 Ooohhhhh, how?! I know I can see my products on Monday but I just can't wait.


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 9, 2013)

People can post whatever they want, including pointing out how obnoxious it is to threaten to cancel twenty times a month every month instead of doing it.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've heard of this happening to some people before! I'm never one of the lucky ones though, haha.


Those glitches happened a lot in the past. Haven't heard of one in a while.


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 9, 2013)

SO my first account I got a shipping notice on 6/6 saying my box sent but the shipping info has not up dated.  my second account got a shipping email today and the shipping info shows it was sent on 6/7 weight .7660 and should be here before the 17...


----------



## hindsighting (Jun 9, 2013)

I got the Klorane dry shampoo last month and I freakin' love it. Definitely the best dry shampoo I have ever used. Hopefully since they're sending it out more this month it won't go out of stock since I neeeed it when my sample runs out.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 9, 2013)

> People can post whatever they want, including pointing out how obnoxious it is to threaten to cancel twenty times a month every month instead of doing it.


 Haha!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 9, 2013)

My box is actually in my town and scheduled for delivery tomorrow. I have never gotten it this early!!! Woohoo!!


----------



## Rochellena (Jun 9, 2013)

After a disappointing past few months, I am super stoked about this month. I only have like 8 or 9 boxes that I can get due to repeats, and anyone of those would be fantastic. This was going to be my deciding month regarding cancelling or not and it seems like Birchbox won this one (which makes me really, really happy. I love BB, I just didn't want to pay for things that weren't really suited for me.)  I finally got a clicky truck too! Yay! My box should be here on Wednesday with a weight of .5320 (which seems to be a bit lighter than others I'm seeing, or maybe I'm just making that up...completely possible.)

I just wanted to share my happy. It's the first time I've been excited for BB since January. Yay!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> People can post whatever they want, including pointing out how obnoxious it is to threaten to cancel twenty times a month every month instead of doing it.


 If people were saying it is obnoxious, that is one thing. But a particular poster said, despite all of her awww shucks-ness, that people should move their complaints elsewhere because it bothered HER. That's not the same thing at all. You seem to be taking this very personally, even though it was not addressed at you.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If people were saying it is obnoxious, that is one thing. But a particular poster said, despite all of her awww shucks-ness, that people should move their complaints elsewhere because it bothered HER. That's not the same thing at all.


 I only quoted this one comment, but please don't take this as a personal criticism, I just wanted to show that my statements are about this specific topic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think that because we all have the ability to post out own threads, that when you want to start a thread within the already existing thread with likeminded people, that someone should think "hmmm this is a divergent topic, but warrants a good discussion, lets start a new thread" then you can link it in the discussion to point people to the appropriate thread.

these Birchbox MONTH YEAR threads are pretty massive and general, so for the most part when it relates directly to birchbox I am in favor of leaving it all in, but I also get those who dislike the broken record complaints, and that they can be pretty annoying when generally the people who frequent these massive threads are current subscribers looking to see what others get and to have generally positive discussion. 

Maybe we need to have two threads, one that is specific about box variations and comments directly related to all our snooping and guessing and another that it general monthly discussion?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 9, 2013)

Just got home from a 10-hour drive back from a family wedding (with my 5 &amp; 3 year olds, who do NOT get the definition of "pleasant traveling companion" yet), finally logging in and getting a clicky truck made my night!  0.5975 lbs, anyone?  I'm kind of happy that the lower box weight means I'm not getting the shampoo thingy.  (I'm sure it's fabulous, it's just not something I get excited about)

And now... night night!


----------



## AmandaMaven (Jun 9, 2013)

Ack - I got a new credit card this month and I forgot to update my info on Birchbox until now..I should still get a June box, right?  I emailed them just to be sure. I didn't receive anything about my other car being declined yet, so maybe they didn't even try to charge my account yet?


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 9, 2013)

i tried the nail polish tonight! Reign in Spain- I do really like the color, but I think I need to get a thinner. My sample was pretty thick and by the time I finished my second coat I did have a stringer of polish hanging from the brush. The nails I painted with my non dominant hand was kind of uneven and streaky- def a little harder to work with than other formulas. The 'Put a Pin in it' that I got in the fall had a great formula, so i know they aren't all bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> any suggestions for thinners? can you pick those up at mass retailers like walmart or do you need to go to a specialty store like sally's or ulta?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 9, 2013)

dupe


----------



## JLR594 (Jun 9, 2013)

No clicky truck for me.  But it looks like box #s 1, 2, 4, 6, 7, 8, 10, 11, 18, 19, 26, 27, 30 and 39 are possible for me.  Did anyone else receive any of those boxes?  I enjoy doing this guessing game and the last time I was able to visit this thread it was on page 5.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AmandaMaven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ack - I got a new credit card this month and I forgot to update my info on Birchbox until now..I should still get a June box, right?  I emailed them just to be sure. I didn't receive anything about my other car being declined yet, so maybe they didn't even try to charge my account yet?


 Or your CC is letting recurring charges go through for 30 days


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't know if it is the best option out there, but I put a little nail polish remover in the bottle to thin polish.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't know if it is the best option out there, but I put a little nail polish remover in the bottle to thin polish.


 Never put polish remover into a bottle of polish. You can buy a polish thinner at Sally Beauty. Polish remover will destroy the polish.


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 9, 2013)

I think my BB will be here tomorrow!! Eeek! I am super excited. I wouldn't mind the dry shampoo. Iwould love some Cheeky Kiss lipstick. I'm pretty open about most of the samples, but I don't really want any gum or tiny samples. Those would make me a sad sally. Since I have to have a polish... I guess either the peach/orange or white. Preferably the white since the peach looks neon. Super excited though!!! I think I need to go look through the boxes again and pick my "dream" box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 9, 2013)

Like a June - Why I am Quitting thread? The other thread could be the Box Thread?

I know what you mean, actually. I shudder at the profile posts. The BB profile - and the profiles of most of the subs- really don't mean much and is about as specific as "hmmm.... we have a Juice Beauty product this month; let's randomly  pick people with "natural" in their profiles to send these 4500 samples to". The profiles correlate much more with a marketing plan than with what you actually get in your box. I usually ignore those posts unless I am feeling a bit of the self-flagellant coming on.



> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I only quoted this one comment, but please don't take this as a personal criticism, I just wanted to show that my statements are about this specific topic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Klorane dry shampoo last month and I freakin' love it. Definitely the best dry shampoo I have ever used. Hopefully since they're sending it out more this month it won't go out of stock since I neeeed it when my sample runs out.


 I saw it at my Ulta in the clearance section. I think it was around $13.


----------



## astrick1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Still no clicky truck! For the past 7 months I have gotten a clicky truck on the 7th or the 8th but no such luck this month. I'm sad!


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What color Mirenesse??





> Originally Posted by *astrick1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Still no clicky truck! For the past 7 months I have gotten a clicky truck on the 7th or the 8th but no such luck this month. I'm sad!


 Saving your great box for last maybe?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good luck!!!


----------



## astrick1 (Jun 9, 2013)

> Saving your great box for last maybe?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good luck!!!


 I can only hope!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeachBoheme (Jun 9, 2013)

FWIW, I logged in two days ago, and was automatically routed to my "June box's page." So, I know I'm getting box #13 (weight is something like .6340). But I've not been able to access that information again since.

And I still haven't recieved a shipping notice, but it's scheduled to be here by tomorrow, Tuesday at the latest.

However, my daughter's box, according to the site, still hasn't shipped yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Has anyone received a "Don't You (Forget about your past boxes)" email? Am I the only person who noticed that the boxes listed on that email were TOTALLY NOT the boxes I received? I'm assuming it was a general listing of boxes, and not personalized to the recipient?!


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 9, 2013)

I noticed that as well.


----------



## tasertag (Jun 9, 2013)

> FWIW, I logged in two days ago, and was automatically routed to my "June box's page." So, I know I'm getting box #13 (weight is something like .6340). But I've not been able to access that information again since. And I still haven't recieved a shipping notice, but it's scheduled to be here by tomorrow, Tuesday at the latest. However, my daughter's box, according to the site, still hasn't shipped yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Has anyone received a "Don't You (Forget about your past boxes)" email? Am I the only person who noticed that the boxes listed on that email were TOTALLY NOT the boxes I received? I'm assuming it was a general listing of boxes, and not personalized to the recipient?!


 Lucky! i still have the may box up. Guess i have to wait til tomorrow. I received those emails but the boxes were correct.


----------



## gemstone (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeachBoheme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FWIW, I logged in two days ago, and was automatically routed to my "June box's page." So, I know I'm getting box #13 (weight is something like .6340). But I've not been able to access that information again since.
> 
> ...


 It first just had three random boxes from the past three months, but if you scrolled down it lasted the boxes you actually got.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 9, 2013)

> I don't know if it is the best option out there, but I put a little nail polish remover in the bottle to thin polish.





> Never put polish remover into a bottle of polish. You can buy a polish thinner at Sally Beauty. Polish remover will destroy the polish.


 Yes, polish thinner, all the way! Seeing people talk about using nail polish remover makes me cringe and want to yell. I use Seche Vite top coat, and that has to be thinned using Seche Restore, which formulated to be used as a regular polish thinner as well.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't know if it is the best option out there, but I put a little nail polish remover in the bottle to thin polish.
> ...


----------



## BeachBoheme (Jun 9, 2013)

To add my (unasked for, unwanted) 2 cents to the discussion about naysayers and threats to cancel:

The constant threats (and by constant, I mean by the same people each and every month ~ and BTW, I've not really noticed it HERE, but I see it all the time @ *Ipsy's site) to cancel annoy the crap out of me (in the same way that someone saying "I could say something, but I won't" bugs me, too). I think it's akin to nagging and just whinging.

There's a HUGE difference between complaining to further discussion and complaining for complaining's sake. 

*Example: THIS BOX SUX! IM GONNA CANCEL!

But next month, there they are ~ still unhappy and screaming, and just in general being a turd in an otherwise happy punchbowl. Comments like that, IMO, are just pathetic bids for attention.

So, even though I plant my cursor over the scroll bar, it still makes me crazy. But then, $10 says I make other people crazy, too. If we start modding people simply for being pains in the arses, our Mods would never sleep. ,')

(Please forgive me if I'm making anyone crazy *right now* ~ just took my meds and I'm waiting for them to make me sleepy enough to head to bed)


----------



## BeachBoheme (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It first just had three random boxes from the past three months, but if you scrolled down it lasted the boxes you actually got.


 Not for me. This is the listing I got, and none of the entries describe my past boxes. I really wish they did ~ they looked like awesome boxes!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 9, 2013)

> Absolutely! I cringe and make a face, and want to say NO! STOP!Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â Don't hurt that poor polish!


 Well I mentioned that I mean about putting polish remover in the nail polish and No one corrected me? thank god for this now I'm gonna go to Sally's tmrw and get it for my julep polishes as well.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It first just had three random boxes from the past three months, but if you scrolled down it lasted the boxes you actually got.





> Originally Posted by *BeachBoheme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not for me. This is the listing I got, and none of the entries describe my past boxes. I really wish they did ~ they looked like awesome boxes!


Same here.  I saw the first 3 random boxes then down below my monthly boxes.  My first thought was "man I got great boxes!"  until I realized most of them were not the boxes I received.  The written part was right but the pictures were not what I received.  Too bad I couldn't choose if I wanted the picture of the written box!


----------



## BeachBoheme (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Same here.  I saw the first 3 random boxes then down below my monthly boxes.  My first thought was "man I got great boxes!"  until I realized most of them were not the boxes I received.  The written part was right but the pictures were not what I received.  Too bad I couldn't choose if I wanted the picture of the written box!


 

But that's the thing! None of those boxes listed matched mine! I got NONE of that cool stuff. &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I had been feeling pretty good about the boxes I *did* receive ... until I got that email. 

ETA: Neither the images nor the written list matched ANY of my boxes. I didn't get the lippie, make-up remover, or "Common Sense" in March's box, the Ruby Wing nor Caudalie oil nor Elixir in April's box, nor the masque or rollerball in May's!

This is the actual listing from BB as to what I actually got:


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They send me conditioners every month. How many should I have open and going at once, when I don't use them after the first time? The Beauty Protector just got pitched after I tried it. I do sub Ipsy, and for me it's head and shoulders above BB, because I like makeup and color. That's why I'm cancelling BB before the July box. Oh, Ipsy did send me a hair item a couple of months ago. It was a volumizer, which is what I need. Ipsy DOES read our profiles, unlike BB. I don't mind getting 1 hair product in 3 months. I DO mind getting 7!
> 
> When I first joined BB, I used to see many people here who are now gone. Even Zadidoll has unsubbed. So apparently I'm not the only one who is disenchanted with BB.  I was amazed that so many former frequent  BB posters are gone.  So, it's not just me who is fed up with BB.


 You just... threw the BP away?? Why not trade it with someone who might actually love it? Sheesh. That's the whole point of trading. Taking something you won't use, and giving someone else the chance to use it who really wants to, and try something you actually want in return. That's certainly a lot more productive than coming on here and making every single post negative and hard to read. Sorry, but your slew of hateful posts yesterday just really rubbed me the wrong way. You always seem to come on here and go on and on about how disappointed you are in Birchbox. You don't like it? Fine. Unsub. Stop threatening to do it. No one is MAKING you keep the membership.


----------



## StefanieH30 (Jun 10, 2013)

> I use less shampoo than samples I get of it (since I only shampoo every 2-3 weeks) and my drawer looks a bit like this! Â I'm on a mission to never buy a full-size shampoo again (which makes me hate when I love one...I might be doing this backwards...)


 What do you do in between shampoos?


----------



## BeachBoheme (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You just... threw the BP away?? Why not trade it with someone who might actually love it? Sheesh. That's the whole point of trading. Taking something you won't use, and giving someone else the chance to use it who really wants to, and try something you actually want in return. That's certainly a lot more productive than coming on here and making every single post negative and hard to read. Sorry, but your slew of hateful posts yesterday just really rubbed me the wrong way. You always seem to come on here and go on and on about how disappointed you are in Birchbox. You don't like it? Fine. Unsub. Stop threatening to do it. No one is MAKING you keep the membership.


No offense, but whilst I've never just tossed items away (I'm too much of a packrat to do that ~ besides, I'm sure that the day after I toss something, some situation would pop up that would totally REQUIRE that item), I've never traded either.

I'm just too damned lazy. I also suck butt at trading ~ which is why I don't do LBB as much as I wish I could. :/

ETA: Not trying to stick my nose in where it doesn't belong, just saying that I can see why she doesn't trade.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Couldn't agree more.

I do think a BB vs. Ipsy thread might be beneficial... however I wonder if that would eventually deteriorate into a shouting match? Personally, I have both, and like them for different reasons, so... meh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It amuses me when some people swear that one is absolutely better than the other. They both have strengths and weaknesses, to me. And when it comes to the whole "personalization" from the profile, I think there's only SO much personalization we can expect, here. All of the people they have who get their boxes, realistically, how are they supposed to customize EACH person's box to their skin tone, hair type, etc. And that is what I tell myself when  I get a dark yellow concealer for my SUPER FAIR skin. haha


----------



## StefanieH30 (Jun 10, 2013)

> No offense, but whilst I've never just tossed items away (I'm too much of a packrat to do that ~ besides, I'm sure that the day after I toss something, some situation would pop up that would totally REQUIRE that item), I've never traded either. I'm just too damned lazy. I also suck butt at trading ~ which is why I don't do LBB as much as I wish I could. :/ ETA: Not trying to stick my nose in where it doesn't belong, just saying that I can see why she doesn't trade.


 I've traded a lot of items on varies sites most of the time it's really not worth the shipping costs.


----------



## tasertag (Jun 10, 2013)

> What do you do in between shampoos?


 I always wonder too. I'm nervous about skipping but I think I just need to break the habit.


----------



## BeachBoheme (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've traded a lot of items on varies sites most of the time it's really not worth the shipping costs.








Plus, how do you decide what's equivalent to another product? Would BP be a fair trade for a StriVectin product? An NYX eye-shadow for an Eeyko eyeliner? Knowhatimean?


----------



## BeachBoheme (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gifAll of the people they have who get their boxes, realistically, how are they supposed to customize EACH person's box to their skin tone, hair type, etc. And that is what I tell myself when  I get a dark yellow concealer for my SUPER FAIR skin. haha


 LOL, I know what you mean ~ the past few times from BB, I've gotten BB creams that were medium or tan ... I'm fair/porcelain! 

Luckily, the DD is tan now from life-guarding, so they're not going to waste (since me getting tan enough to use them prolly ain't gonna happen without tons of hours in a tanning bed).


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeachBoheme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Honestly in trading, monetary value doesn't generally come in to play. In my experience it's always been "you have what i want and i have what you want." Maybe some people get nitpicky over value but they're probably going to have a hard time trading then. I've always been very openminded and have had very successful trades because of it. And everyone I've traded with here has been open to trading more items with me to make it more worth our time in regards to shipping costs.

Really the trading section here is great if you just give it a try and aren't afraid of communicating with the other users.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeachBoheme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Usually it goes by the monetary value....or by how much someone wants to try a particular sample lol.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly in trading, monetary value doesn't generally come in to play. In my experience it's always been "you have what i want and i have what you want." Maybe some people get nitpicky over value but they're probably going to have a hard time trading then. I've always been very openminded and have had very successful trades because of it. And everyone I've traded with here has been open to trading more items with me to make it more worth our time in regards to shipping costs.
> 
> Really the trading section here is great if you just give it a try and aren't afraid of communicating with the other users.


 I agree with this. I used to be very active on another site called Make Up Alley, several years back. And there, people were sticklers about values in trades. Like this eyeshadow is worth 22 dollars, so I need to offer her that amount in lipstick... or whatever. Here, people don't seem to be ask concerned about it. That said, the trades I've done so far have been fairly easy, and haven't required a lot of negotiation. It's just, "hey you have this thing I want, I have this thing you want, wanna trade?" Or I see something I like, not sure if I have anything they want, and I just say, "take a look at my list and let me know". It's pretty easy. Most of my trades (and I've only done a handful here so far) have been  trading for items that were in the current month of Ipsy or BB. That makes it easier to trade, too, I think, because those items are fresh in people's minds, and they go LOOKING for them. If that makes sense.

Someone mentioned shipping... I've never paid over $3.00 to mail something. You don't need to send it super fast, regular first class is fine. And I don't make a special trip for each trade. I try to get a couple trades going at the same time, and just run by the post office when I'm out doing errands anyway. 

I get that some people are too lazy to trade, or maybe they just don't want to. If so, and you have something you don't like, then give it to someone you know. A friend, co-worker... anything is better than taking something that is perfectly good and just throwing it away. That's something I just don't understand at all. :/


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 10, 2013)

My tracking says 0.630 weight and delivery date on 6/11. Really looking forward to seeing what I get!


----------



## Xiang (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> woo tracking on my second account! .5890 which probably means no shampoo, which I was sad about at first, but then I remembered how many travel shampoo and conditioner samples I just put away into my new vanity, I have plenty.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Couldn't agree more.
> 
> I do think a BB vs. Ipsy thread might be beneficial... however I wonder if that would eventually deteriorate into a shouting match? Personally, I have both, and like them for different reasons, so... meh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It amuses me when some people swear that one is absolutely better than the other. They both have strengths and weaknesses, to me. And when it comes to the whole "personalization" from the profile, I think there's only SO much personalization we can expect, here. All of the people they have who get their boxes, realistically, how are they supposed to customize EACH person's box to their skin tone, hair type, etc. And that is what I tell myself when  I get a dark yellow concealer for my SUPER FAIR skin. haha


 A BB vs. Ipsy thread seems like it would just be a flame thread like you said. They offer completely different types of products to try so I don't see how the two can be compared at all or why they even should. However, both companies obviously have their share of issues so maybe a "How Can Birchbox Improve Themselves? or "What Would Inspire You to Rejoin Birchbox?" thread can be a more positive discussion. I think discussions searching for improvements/possibilities tend to be more proactive and positive.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think good constructive criticism and polite suggestions can go a long way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 life lesson.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've traded a lot of items on varies sites most of the time it's really not worth the shipping costs.


 Mmhmm, I do trade, but I'm selective about what I find worth it. Not only is it spending more money on shipping (and yes, I realize that it's only a few bucks, but that does add up over time, when you're broke like me), but with the hours I work, getting to the post office can be a chore! So I do understand why some don't trade, but it's good to keep in mind that the option is there.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That looks like an insanely fun samples drawer.


 I have two more, one for body and another for face... my bf and I just moved into our new place, so I have been working on putting the room together, and like any self respecting beauty nerd would, I have started with my vanity  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

#samplehoarder

Vanity in the weird random nook next to the walk in closet





face and perfume, its vaguely split into wash off and leave on products. 






Body, again loosely split into wash off and leave on






Full size Perfume, Hair, body and face products


----------



## LindaD (Jun 10, 2013)

Boxes are now up on our accounts!

My box weighs 0.594 and I'm getting box 18: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb18


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 10, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## KayEss (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm still awake here at 3 am (6 am BB time) and decided to check to see if my box was up...it is!! Hooray!!!!!

I'm getting box 36.

 
The first item I noticed was the amika Obliphica nourishing mask. This sounded awfully familiar, so I went to see if I had gotten it in one of my boxes, and what do you know, I got it in December. I think I really liked this item, so I'm happy to see it again. I'm still going to email though, and hopefully I'll get some points to make up for the repeat.
 
Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser: I have a ton of face wash but no face scrubs, so I'm excited to see this item. I use face wash/cleanser every single day, so this will be put to good use. I'm super curious about the sample size of this one.
 
Yes to Carrots Lip Butter: I love lip balms since I always seem to lose them super fast. Plus they're great to round out birthday presents and stuff when you want just a little something extra.
 
Paul and Joe Moisturizing Foundation Primer: The only "primer" I have (for the face, not eyeshadow) is also supposed to double as a highlight, so it makes my face look really weird. Totally happy to be getting one in my box. Curious about how this sample will be sent as well. I'm guessing a foil packet, but that's fine by me.
 
Color Club Wanderlust: Crossing my fingers that I get Mod in Manhattan or Reign in Spain. I'll be fine with whatever though.
 
Violet Oasis Therapeutic Body Butter: Birchbox just HAS to give me lotion. I get so many lotions from them and everyone else in my life; it's insane. I hate the feeling of lotion on my skin though. Recently I've taken to slathering myself with lotion before I shower, letting it "soak in" for about an hour, then showering the goop off. If I keep this up, eventually my lotion stash will diminish.
 
Really happy with my box, could not be happier. Six items to review for points, plus one of them is a repeat, so I can complain for points there as well. Not thrilled with the last item, but everything else is a perfect fit! Hope everyone else is as happy as I am.


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks like box 6 for me. I should be happy with the box, just a little bummed that I only get 4 items to review this month. I guess it will be another month until I hit 400 points.


----------



## LindaD (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still awake here at 3 am (6 am BB time) and decided to check to see if my box was up...it is!! Hooray!!!!!
> 
> ...


 This was the box I was hoping to get! I'm happy with the one I'm getting though (finally getting a twistband).


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 10, 2013)

Box 20 for me. Not really excited about this one.



Spoiler



Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser 100% Pure Nourishing Cream Color Club Wanderlust Collection Laqa &amp; Co Lil' Lip Duo Coola Classic SPF 30 Moisturizer for Face


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 10, 2013)

Mine hasn't updated, dangit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> AND still no clicky truck. BB, why do you hate me? LET ME LOVE YOU.


----------



## LindaD (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Looks like box 6 for me.
> 
> I should be happy with the box, just a little bummed that I only get 4 items to review this month. I guess it will be another month until I hit 400 points.


 You're actually getting 6 products, two (the Davines shampoo and oil) will be considered beauty extras.

I just noticed that there are separate pages for the 3-step system, the conditioner, the shampoo, and oil though, so I don't know whether you'll be able to review them separately and get points or if you can only review the bundle.


----------



## mckondik (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine hasn't updated, dangit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> AND still no clicky truck. BB, why do you hate me? LET ME LOVE YOU.


 This!


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 10, 2013)

My boxes are up I'm so excited!!!

main account: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb6  I'm only ok excited for this box

Second account: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb21   (for some reason I always seem to get better boxes on this account and I'm excited to try the Diva curl stuff and the eye liner


----------



## kelley (Jun 10, 2013)

wah.  2nd month in a row of my box not loading on the morning of the 10th.  here's to hoping i don't have to wait until after the 10th for it to update like last month :[  will keep checking throughout the day.


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 10, 2013)

I got nothing. No box update, no clicky truck. And I'm travelling for work today and worried about getting home tonight becauae of bad weather. Hope flight this am is cancelled or delayed so I can stalk my BB!


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 10, 2013)

Why can I never wait for my box without peeking? I normally feel a little disappointed, but not this time. I'm getting box 6, which is the one I would have chosen. I'm hoping for any color polish but green!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag (Jun 10, 2013)

Waaaaaaah. I'm getting the self tanner. I'm already tan for the season and I don't know how I did since I work indoors all day. Also getting the lip duo, didn't really want it but I'll try. Box 11 - https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb11


----------



## flynt (Jun 10, 2013)

Mine updated!  I'm getting Box 20.

Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser - I was hoping I'd get this to try100% Pure Nourishing CreamColor Club Wanderlust Collection - Hoping I get the coral or mint colorLaqa &amp; Co Lil' Lip Duo - Between this and the Mirenesse last month I've been doing pretty well for lip products from BBCoola Classic SPF 30 Moisturizer for Face - Also one of the ones I wanted to try, I've been looking for a good moisturizer with SPF
While I was wanting one of those nautical twistbands, I am pretty happy with what I'm getting.


----------



## msbelle (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Msbelle,
> 
> I think I am getting that lip pencil too. Which color did you get? Ack, I am not going to look good if its too bright


Mine is the bright fuschia. It is, um, horrible. Way too bright. I know some may like it but I just can't wear colors like this. It isn't the one in the picture BB posted on facebook with all the different ladies, but the other one.





The one on the bottom was in my box.


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 10, 2013)

> What do you do in between shampoos?


 Conditioner wash! There's a great write up on MUT but I am on my slow butt phone and can't find it. I use two dollar Trader Joes conditioner.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 10, 2013)

I am getting box 28. Looks like some interesting stuff.


----------



## BagLady (Jun 10, 2013)

Box still hasn't updated and no tracking info. :-( FYI off topic: I noticed that The Balm Instain blushes are now in the Birchbox shop.


----------



## jessicarobin (Jun 10, 2013)

Bleh, my box hasn't updated and I don't have a clicky truck.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2013)

My main account has not updated yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no clicky truck either

but my second account did update! I'm getting

Deva Curl 3 Step System
Eyeko Skinny Eyeliner (I got 2 of these on my other account so I'm not thrilled)
Color Club nail polish
Tweezerman Filemate
Suki Exfoliate foaming cleanser
 
I'm unsure of what box number that is but the shipping weight is .7650


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 10, 2013)

Woohoo!  Box 18!

Suki Exfoliating Cleanser

Klorane Dry Shampoo

Laqa Lip Duo 

Wanderlust Nail Polish

Nautical Twistband

Ok, so it's not box 7, but there are 4 items in common!  18 has the Klorane, and 7 has the Pillow Soft Curls and Oscar De La Renta Perfume.  I haven't even touched the Serge Normant Dry Shampoo I got in March, but I'll either try it or trade it!  I *love* everything else, and hooray for the nautical Twistband!!!
As far as trading goes, I don't go much by monetary value, more by how much I want/would use a particular item.  A few months ago, I traded a full-size face cream for the sample size Mary Lou-Manizer.  Even with the difference in monetary value, it was totally worth it to me because I've used the heck out of the MLM while the eye cream would have sat in a drawer.  Of course, whenever I have the low-value item, I feel horribly guilty and offer people anything they want from my list to make up for the discrepancy in value.  

For me, the cost of shipping is worth it because I'll get an item(s) that I'll use.  However, there are risks to trading (swaplifting, items busting/breaking in transit, packages lost in the mail) and not everyone is willing to take those risks.  

Ultimately, to each their own! Trade if you want to, don't if you're not interested.  They're YOUR samples.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jun 10, 2013)

Just got to work and checked my boxes at 5:54am MST, they're up. Acct 1, weight is .6600 getting box 30 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb30

Acct 2, weight .7120 box 2 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb2   Hooray for more packets! (NOT) lol I'll try most everything in these boxes, but WHERE IS MY MAKEUP?! seriously on one account that is the only thing I have marked that I'm interested in, yet every month they continue to send out makeup to everyone BUT me. *sigh*


----------



## Steffi (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine hasn't updated, dangit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> AND still no clicky truck. BB, why do you hate me? LET ME LOVE YOU.


 No update and no clicky for me either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 10, 2013)

No box update for me...boooooo! First time that's happened


----------



## tanya0949 (Jun 10, 2013)

> No box update for me...boooooo! First time that's happened


 Same here... I just want to know!!! Haha


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You just... threw the BP away?? Why not trade it with someone who might actually love it? Sheesh. That's the whole point of trading. Taking something you won't use, and giving someone else the chance to use it who really wants to, and try something you actually want in return. That's certainly a lot more productive than coming on here and making every single post negative and hard to read. Sorry, but your slew of hateful posts yesterday just really rubbed me the wrong way. You always seem to come on here and go on and on about how disappointed you are in Birchbox. You don't like it? Fine. Unsub. Stop threatening to do it. No one is MAKING you keep the membership.


Why are you so angry about someone doing what they want with their products? I don't trade unless it is to someone I like who wants something. It is really none of your concern if someone trades or tosses a whole box. Not everyone trades - most members don't actually.


----------



## beautynewbie (Jun 10, 2013)

My main account is getting box 9 and I'm really excited about it! Second account is getting box 11 and I'm pretty meh about it. On the bright side the Suki makes it be a yay for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't wear lip products and I was born tanned so the self tanning wipe is useless but hey I will find someone who wants it. Hope everyone gets what they want! This might be the month to start trading here, anyone has a link on how to set up? Ty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag (Jun 10, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My main account is getting box 9 and I'm really excited about it! Second account is getting box 11 and I'm pretty meh about it. On the bright side the Suki makes it be a yay for me



I don't wear lip products and I was born tanned so the self tanning wipe is useless but hey I will find someone who wants it. Hope everyone gets what they want!
This might be the month to start trading here, anyone has a link on how to set up? Ty






I'm also thinking about starting a trade thread too. I have a few things that I haven't tried for various reasons, but I'm sure someone out there would like them!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 10, 2013)

It's official!

I now how 4 deluxe to super large samples of Suki exfoliating scrub. I hope I like it!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My main account is getting box 9 and I'm really excited about it! Second account is getting box 11 and I'm pretty meh about it. On the bright side the Suki makes it be a yay for me
> ...


----------



## msbelle (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You're actually getting 6 products, two (the Davines shampoo and oil) will be considered beauty extras.
> ...


They are only letting us write one review for all three products.



  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/davines-3-step-system


----------



## Meshybelle (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No update and no clicky for me either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same here.


----------



## msbelle (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's official!
> 
> I now how 4 deluxe to super large samples of Suki exfoliating scrub. I hope I like it!


 
I hope to get this in a box soon! There are two things I can't get enough of; scrubs and polish.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jun 10, 2013)

Ugh. I am disappointed. I am getting the CC polish, that Suki exfoliating scrub, the Davines shampoo and a perfume sample.... the one thing I hoped for, a lip pencil, and i didn't get it. I think it's more frustrating that my box is basically the same as boxes that got the lippy, but the perfume is there instead. : P Boo. Better luck next month I guess.


----------



## sbeam36 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Same here.


 Same for me too!!


----------



## tasertag (Jun 10, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

For those interested, here's the link to the sub box buy/sell/trade area! Â Please be sure to read all of the guidelines before setting up your trade thread. Â Most of all, HAVE FUN and Happy Trading! Â 






Â 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/23798/subscription-box-swaps


THANKS!!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 10, 2013)

Box 3 on main account! Yay! Box... 3 on secondary account. Blah. And box 36 on the third account. That one is good: There are five things in there I wanted to try and one thing I've ready tried and like well enough to hoard all samples but not enough to buy a full-sized version. ETA: And the new site doesn't work for feedback on my phone. Sad face. They really need to make it iPhone-compatible in this day and age.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 10, 2013)

It does kind of suck that you can only write one review for 3 products, but I'm not sure how they could allow us more while still being fair to others. Oh well.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 10, 2013)

my box shipped (or I got an email saying so) last wed and still nothing...no box, no update available. ugh.  so annoying!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 10, 2013)

Getting box 10...yay! That was on my list of hoped for boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HazelC (Jun 10, 2013)

I saw someone getting an eyeko liquid liner from facebook photo share. I would have loved that! 

That color club nail polish is horrible!! Do you think I can put a note in to tell them never to send me color club nail polish or any other polish?? except ZOYA!??


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 10, 2013)

I think they should allows us more reviews for the Davines. One for the shampoo, one for the conditioner and a third for the oil. Since it's three separate products. There have been months where others have gotten 6 samples &amp; I've only gotten 5 and vice versa, so I don't think it's unfair to others.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 10, 2013)

Box 18 for me! It will be here today or tomorrow! yay! 

suki exfoliate cleanser-I don't NEED more exfoliating products (I'm happy with my origins one) but I use them and like trying new ones so yay! 

klorane dry shampoo-not super interested, probably will be passed on to my roommate, I haven't quite figured out how dry shampoos fit with my curly hair routine lol. 
Laqa and co lil lip duo-These look adorable. I don't NEED lip products either but thats not what I subscribe to subs anyway so these will be fun.
color club wanderlust-I actually don't hate colorclub like a lot of people do but I change nails really often anyway. I'm looking forward to wearing this to the beach this weekend yay. 
twistband-I have so many twistbands but these are super cute and it will def get used 
 
 
Overall happy with my box!


----------



## jnm9jem (Jun 10, 2013)

Box 6 for me! I am VERY happy with this box


----------



## cskeiser (Jun 10, 2013)

Box #2 for me... it's ok, but I don't know about the 3 step hair products made for frizzy hair on my fine, oily hair....guess they missed that on my profile...and a perfume sample of which I already have a ton of... finally went in and changed that on my profile (I definitely don't need more than 6 new samples per year!)  Like others, I'm kinda bummed about only being able to review 4 products since the conditioner and oil are "extras". I try not to complain too much for $10... just normal box envy as there are some other boxes that I would've preferred...that's the gamble and the fun. Now to keep stalking my IPSY glam room to see if that page updates....


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Three reviews for 6 products is not cool. The boxes usually have 5-6 products to review. There is nothing "unfair" about treating each hair product as a separate item since that would give us the same amount of reviews as everyone else.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 10, 2013)

Box 24......I am a sad Cookie.


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello - 1st Makeup Talk Post, but I've been stalking for a while.





This my 3rd Month w/ Birchbox. I'm getting Box #7. 0.5780 Weight.

Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser Buy
Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Pillow Soft Curls Buy
Laqa &amp; Co Lil' Lip Duo Buy
Color Club Wanderlust Collection  Buy
Oscar de la Renta Something Blue Buy
twistband Birchbox Nautical Hair Tie Collection  Buy


I really wanted the Dry Shampoo, but I knew it was unlikely, with the weight.

At least I got six items again this month to review. &lt;3 BB Points!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 10, 2013)

Box 36 for me, as I suspected. Very happy with this, it was one of my 2 most wanted boxes! Only thing it's missing is the Laqa lip stuff but I'm sure those will be in future boxes. 





Also, remember box 15 that was only showing 3 items before? It is showing 5 products now. It has turned out to be one of the best boxes, imo.


----------



## goldenmeans (Jun 10, 2013)

Getting box 18:
Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser
Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk
Laqa &amp; Co Lil' Lip Duo
Color Club Wanderlust Collection B
twistband Birchbox Nautical Hair Tie Collection 
4 out of 5 sound great. This is the third time since November that I've gotten dry shampoo. Enough with the dry shampoo, Birchbox!


----------



## tasertag (Jun 10, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Getting box 18:
Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser
Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk
Laqa &amp; Co Lil' Lip Duo
Color Club Wanderlust Collection B
twistband Birchbox Nautical Hair Tie Collection 
4 out of 5 sound great. This is the third time since November that I've gotten dry shampoo. Enough with the dry shampoo, Birchbox!




I'm suffering from serious box envy.. I have yet to try any dry shampoo and I really want to! I just changed my profile to get more haircare samples.


----------



## jessicarobin (Jun 10, 2013)

Ooh, got clicky truck, but still no box update. This is going to be one of those days where I reload my box page all day.


----------



## Ashitude (Jun 10, 2013)

I am getting box 2 today.   https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb2

I am thrilled with everything. I just wish the hair stuff was individually reviewable. Only 4 things to review this month makes me sad. I am hoarding points.




 



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 24......I am a sad Cookie.


 Aww That is a sad box. Hopefully you will at least get a nail color you like.


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Three reviews for 6 products is not cool. The boxes usually have 5-6 products to review. There is nothing "unfair" about treating each hair product as a separate item since that would give us the same amount of reviews as everyone else.


 I think if they sell the products separately, we should be allowed to review them individually. I'm going to send Birchbox an email, hopefully there's a way to fix it. If they can't at least I tried.


> Box 36 for me, as I suspected. Very happy with this, it was one of my 2 most wanted boxes! Only thing it's missing is the Laqa lip stuff but I'm sure those will be in future boxes.Â :icon_chee Also, remember box 15 that was only showing 3 items before? It is showing 5 products now. It has turned out to be one of the best boxes, imo.Â  :smilehappyyes: Â


 You're right about box 15, it looks great. It's now my most wanted box for my second account. Fingers crossed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## grayc (Jun 10, 2013)

Super excited for box 21!!!  Love everything in it!  Can't wait to see what color nail polish and eyeliner I get!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Mine hasn't updated, dangit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> AND still no clicky truck. BB, why do you hate me? LET ME LOVE YOU.


 It's 6 45 AM in Pacific time; no clicky truck and no box update Waaa Waaa. Should I contact BB?? Or wait? I spoke to Sarah last week I think bec I made a mistake using the gift onto my acct. I Was able to get my gift back and set it up in other acct. My bank statement showed that $10 deduction from my acct from the original acct. I don't wanna go paranoid. Baahahahahah!


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 10, 2013)

Mine is box 38. Weight is .5980.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's 6 45 AM in Pacific time; no clicky truck and no box update Waaa Waaa. Should I contact BB?? Or wait? I spoke to Sarah last week I think bec I made a mistake using the gift onto my acct. I Was able to get my gift back and set it up in other acct. My bank statement showed that $10 deduction from my acct from the original acct. I don't wanna go paranoid. Baahahahahah!


 no need to contact bb yet - beside i'm sure by the end of the day if it isn't updated you can just go read their fb comments and they'll have responded to a billion other people why their box hasn't updated yet!  (mine hasn't either btw)


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Box 24......I am a sad Cookie.


 I'm sorry Cookie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## astrick1 (Jun 10, 2013)

Still no clicky truck or box update!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's 6 45 AM in Pacific time; no clicky truck and no box update Waaa Waaa. Should I contact BB?? Or wait? I spoke to Sarah last week I think bec I made a mistake using the gift onto my acct. I Was able to get my gift back and set it up in other acct. My bank statement showed that $10 deduction from my acct from the original acct. I don't wanna go paranoid. Baahahahahah!


 I'd just wait, it'll show up! Sometimes it doesn't pop up until the end of the day or the next day for me.


----------



## Xiang (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello - 1st Makeup Talk Post, but I've been stalking for a while.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Box 24......I am a sad Cookie.


 I'm sorry, Cookie. I saw an unboxing of box 24 on YouTube and that's definitely not a very good box. I can already imagine the angry posts on FB about the small packet of gum.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ugh. I am disappointed. I am getting the CC polish, that Suki exfoliating scrub, the Davines shampoo and a perfume sample.... the one thing I hoped for, a lip pencil, and i didn't get it. I think it's more frustrating that my box is basically the same as boxes that got the lippy, but the perfume is there instead. : P Boo. Better luck next month I guess.


 This is the same box my sister is getting... I think it is a great box but I really wanted to trade her for the lip pencil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so now I am kinda sad.  But, I guess I can always order it.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jun 10, 2013)

My box hasn't updated yet either and no clicky truck.

The boxes I really want are 7, 8, 9, 12,18, 19, or 38.

I would also still be happy but kind of meh about 3, 4, 20, 31, 34, 35, and 39


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm not super thrilled with either of my boxes but that's ok! Most of my main sub box is repeats from my second box. I was really hoping for 6 items to review because I'm going to be 6 points short of 400 after I review. I was hoping to have an even 400 for when the next special edition boxes come out. This is also the last month on my gift sub and I have to decide if I want to renew it. I have both profiles set the same, but my 2nd box always seems to be better. Hmm...


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 10, 2013)

I am also excited because I needed 60 points to reach 300 points, and my box has 6 items so its perfect.  And one of them is a repeat that I loved so I can try it again and hopefully get 100 points back.


----------



## tabarhodes (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 29 with a weight of .797.  Not gonna lie I'm kinda bummed bc I really was hoping for the suki scrub and the laqa.  Oh well!  Not sure why box one is so heavy unless the lotion is a big sample?  I guess we'll see!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* 

It's 6 45 AM in Pacific time; no clicky truck and no box update Waaa Waaa. Should I contact BB?? Or wait? I spoke to Sarah last week I think bec I made a mistake using the gift onto my acct. I Was able to get my gift back and set it up in other acct. My bank statement showed that $10 deduction from my acct from the original acct. I don't wanna go paranoid. Baahahahahah!



> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> no need to contact bb yet - beside i'm sure by the end of the day if it isn't updated you can just go read their fb comments and they'll have responded to a billion other people why their box hasn't updated yet!  (mine hasn't either btw)





> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd just wait, it'll show up! Sometimes it doesn't pop up until the end of the day or the next day for me.


 Ok, Whew, now I'm not going paranoid.... This is actually the first time that happened to me. From my original acct., this would have been my 8th box. Ok Ok,


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 1 with a weight of .797.  Not gonna lie I'm kinda bummed bc I really was hoping for the suki scrub and the laqa.  Oh well!  Not sure why box one is so heavy unless the lotion is a big sample?  I guess we'll see!


 From reading the other posts, the shampoo is a larger sample size.


----------



## tabarhodes (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From reading the other posts, the shampoo is a larger sample size.


 Right, but the other boxes i've seen with the shampoo in it were lighter than mine, that's what I was basing my guess on.  Anyone who is getting the suki scrub want to trade it for something?

edited to add:  Ah okay, from one of the pictures in the gallery i see that the Antica lotion is also a large sample.  Still bummed about the Suki, but I can't figure out if i really wanted the suki or just the tiny jar once I used it all. LOL


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 10, 2013)

Ah!  Both of my boxes are sitting at the post office...right now!  Can I wait two hours to find out what's in them?  Such a tough choice this morning...haha.  Maybe once the coffee kicks in I'll have a little more patience.


----------



## jenmonique1971 (Jun 10, 2013)

Spoiler



June 2013 Shipping information available in your Account Settings. Suki Exfoliate Foaming CleanserBuy 100% Pure Nourishing Body CreamBuy COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for FaceBuy Laqa &amp; Co Lil' Lip DuoBuy Color Club Wanderlust Collection Buy


Box 20, probably the best box I have gotten.


----------



## Rochellena (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 20. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb20
 

The only thing I'm kind of meh on is the body cream since I have so many of those already, but I will just save it for travel. I'm really excited for the laqa lip pencil, cc polish, and the suki cleanser. Overall, I'm super pleased.


----------



## ydlr20 (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 18. I'm happy with what I'm getting except for the dry shampoo.


----------



## Rochellena (Jun 10, 2013)

Are there any current codes out?


----------



## KrankyJulie (Jun 10, 2013)

Box 36 here. (Shipping weight was 0.5720).  Really happy to actually get to review 6 items.  Seriously happy to have 6 items for the first time ever.  In fact, absolutely stoked to have more than 4 items plus a "Birchbox Extra."

AND, even better that I think all six items will get used.


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 10, 2013)

Oops! Edit cause I Forgot spoilers! Edit again- Oh man.. Can we not do a spoiler from a mobile device now?? (iPad) I swear we used to be able.. Huh.


----------



## libedon (Jun 10, 2013)

I am finally, finally excited for my box! https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb18 Box 18 for me. Practically everything that was in the spoiler video. I literally can't wait to try everything. Finally! A box without SPF and eye cream. After months of blah, I'm glad to be excited.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jun 10, 2013)

> This is the same box my sister is getting... I think it is a great box but I really wanted to trade her for the lip pencil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so now I am kinda sad. Â But, I guess I can always order it.


 It is a good box. I think I got myself excited though because my box was the same weight as all the boxes with the lip pencil, so I thought I was getting it. The silly thing is, I have enough points to get the duo, but I have been saving my points for something else and don't want to use them up. :/ I don't really need the pencil either, I just love (hoard) bright lip colors. Lol


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Box 24......I am a sad Cookie.


 Girl I feel your pain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At least we get the beauty protector  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And the lotion is nice if you like grapefruit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope you get the nail polish you're hoping for! 

I'm not changing my profile questions at all... it seems like not many people are getting this box. Having one of the minority boxes might work out to our advantage in the future.


----------



## katie danielle (Jun 10, 2013)

I wish my box page would update! I've been spoiled and never had to wait before.


----------



## xheidi (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm still waiting for my page to update and my box to ship.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Jun 10, 2013)

Box 30 for me. The thing I am most excited about I can't use for 2 weeks because I am doing a face wash study. I am glad I did not get the lip product this month, I don't think I could do fuschia lipstick.


----------



## BisousDarling (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish my box page would update! I've been spoiled and never had to wait before.


 I've had to wait once before and it is AGONY. Everyone is posting about their boxes and you're just sitting there like "...". My page hasn't updated either, but I do have a shipping number! Too bad it's going to get here a day after I leave for a week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meshybelle (Jun 10, 2013)

My box hasn't updated, but the clicky truck has. It weighs 0.7360. I wonder what could be in it?


----------



## basementsong (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish my box page would update! I've been spoiled and never had to wait before.


Same! This is getting kind of frustrating... but not like, a serious life problem or anything. Just annoying! My shipping info is now in My Account, but no email. Looks like my box shipped on the 8? I'm an impatient type and I've been finding the past few months that my box always ships a few days _before_ the info shows up in my account or I get an email about it.

But right now it's the lack of updates to my box page driving me nuts. I just wanna know!!


----------



## BisousDarling (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box hasn't updated, but the clicky truck has. It weighs 0.7360. I wonder what could be in it?


 That's my weight too! I assume that they probably have the shampoo in them since they're kind of heavy.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a clicky truck but my box page hasnt updated.  My weight is .7390 which could be box 6 (which I've seen with a weight of .73) but also could be 2, 8, 19, 26, 28-29 or 39 because they are heavier and I have not seen weights for those boxes yet.  I'm probably getting the shampoo for sure, which is fine with me.  I really really want them to send out a code, bonus point offer or add new pick 2's because there is a lot of stuff I want to order this month.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've had to wait once before and it is AGONY. Everyone is posting about their boxes and you're just sitting there like "...". My page hasn't updated either, but I do have a shipping number! Too bad it's going to get here a day after I leave for a week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I don't have to wait this month but in the past I have and I agree with you lol. Wake up on the 10th, excitedly check birchbox, annnnd see last months box. Which even if I liked, I don't want to look at anymore, lol.


----------



## BisousDarling (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm sure someone has already asked this and I've missed it, but how do we write reviews for points now? Does a window still pop up?


----------



## Meshybelle (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's my weight too! I assume that they probably have the shampoo in them since they're kind of heavy.


 I'm thinking it's the shampoo and nail polish that make it weigh so much. Box twins!!!


----------



## jkwynn (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, remember box 15 that was only showing 3 items before? It is showing 5 products now. It has turned out to be one of the best boxes, imo.


 I noticed this last night - nice!  I'm hoping that good things (L'Occitane/Origins for me) come to those who wait this month, havent seen them in boxes yet.  My MIL and I both have accounts with no updates this morning.  Fingers crossed!

My second acct is getting box 2. The 3-fer kind of annoys me b/c we'll only review 4 things, but oh well. My 3rd acct was a welcome box again. (gift acct)

My mother is getting duplicates of box 3, which is kind of funny because I gave her my mirenesse last month (or was it April? I forget.)  She'll probably send me the dry shampoos since she just cut all her hair off.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 10, 2013)

I hauled out my nail polishes (will use the CC "Regin in Spain") and will do nail projects on my mani and pedi to just kill time until the clicky truck SHOWS UP!!!!


----------



## catipa (Jun 10, 2013)

As of 1 hour ago, I had not tracking and my box page has not updated.  I just now got my tracking, but still no page update.  My weight is .7530 and it is not supposed to be delivered until Friday.


----------



## SonyaB (Jun 10, 2013)

I am a little meh about my box.  This is my 3rd month with birchbox and I have only been happy with 1 box.  I changed up my profile to see if that helps.  

I am getting box https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb22

Glee Gum - YAY....NOT, I do not chew gum, I am sure my daughter will love it though.
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Liner- Actually looking forward to trying this, as long as it's not a black liner.  I have quite a few of them.
Furlesse Elevens - I will give them a try.
Whish Shave Crave - Again, not that thrilled, but I will try it.
Color Club - Any color works for me, as I only paint my toes.
 
I was actually hoping for the nautical hair bands.  I love all things nautical.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 20!

It was one of the boxes I preferred out of the ones I could have gotten. I'm excited for 4 out of 5 items in the box. I don't care for the 100% pure lotion packets; I wish I had gotten a twistband instead - love those things and I always lose them. 

Overall, I'm pretty happy with my box. There are other items I wanted to try (as with every month), but I think BB picked a pretty good box for me based on my profile.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jun 10, 2013)

I ended up with box #3 and box #33. I'm excited about most everything in both boxes! Got double Miranesse Glossy Kiss -- so I'll definitely be putting one of those up for trade!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avonleabelle (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 21. Not the one I was hoping for but it should be decent. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb21


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 20!
> 
> ...


 I used to represent 100% Pure. I knew the owner briefly. It's great product. Instead using it as a body lotion; I use it as hand cream to apply nightly before I go to bed. Waking up to a nice and smelled hands are awesome. I think it's too heavy for lotion but perfect for hands.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is a good box. I think I got myself excited though because my box was the same weight as all the boxes with the lip pencil, so I thought I was getting it.
> 
> The silly thing is, I have enough points to get the duo, but I have been saving my points for something else and don't want to use them up. :/ I don't really need the pencil either, I just love (hoard) bright lip colors. Lol


 Yea I was getting excited to take her lip pencil too since it was really close to the other weight.  Hopefully the perfume will smell good though.  I think I may just use my points to buy myself a gift subscription.


----------



## Lily V (Jun 10, 2013)

Finally!!! The clicky truck has arrived!!   Says my weight is 0.6290 lbs.  hrmmm..no idea what it could be- did anyone else have that weight too?  (so many pages in the thread, can't keep track of them all..)


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 10, 2013)

Hmmm my box was scheduled for delivery today and it is not out for delivery, so likely tomorrow. Box 27 for me. Not thrilled. I think some of it will be melted by the time I get home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Plus looks like only 4 items to review. Oh well, I am excited to try the shampoo because I love Davines.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got my box!! weight of 0.6410
> 
> ...


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 10, 2013)

Does anyone else have a box that weighs .5798?


----------



## BisousDarling (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my box weight, looks like I may be getting getting a duplicate of a product I got in April.  I haven't been with BB very long (since Oct/Nov of last year) so far I haven't had a dup yet.  I'm not that bummed, but would've liked to try something new.
> 
> I only have one sub to BB, do you guys feel you get dups pretty regularly and so close together?


 If you only have the one subscription, then that's a mistake on BB's part; you're never supposed to get duplicate samples. I would shoot them an email when you actually get your box (to make sure that you're receiving what it says you are) and they'll credit you for the dupe.


----------



## lyndieonline (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there a specific time boxes go live?  I can't remember whether they're up when I'm headed to work at way-too-early and glued to my phone (yay for public transit and modern technology making the bus ride fly by!).  Mine might arrive tomorrow, but I want to know what I will have before I open my box so I can steel myself for disappointment if necessary.  Knowing I'm getting a crappy box before I actually get it usually helps me accept it and not be angry about not receiving things I can use.
> 
> (As a side note, I hate the anti-aging things for a different reason that I've seen mentioned before:  They tend to irritate my skin.  DO NOT LIKE.  Does anyone else have this problem?)


 I can't use anything with retinol. It makes my face feel like it's on fire and then leaves a rash for days.


----------



## sbeam36 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Does anyone else have a box that weighs .5798?


 Mime is .575 but I can't see my box yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 18. I'm pretty excited for it way better than what I have been getting. I canceled in December and decided to re-subscribe to see if I like what I am getting.

Only bad thing is With the dry shampoo looks like some subscribers with Ipsy are getting dry shampoo, knowing my luck I'll get it from both. Good thing is though I can use them while camping this summer.


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 10, 2013)

> Mime is .575 but I can't see my box yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah I can't see mine either :C


----------



## Xiang (Jun 10, 2013)

Is the Mirenesse glossy kiss a deluxe sample if it's from the sub box? If so, how big is it compared to the full size product? Thanks! =)


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 10, 2013)

Real quick too... I am getting box 18 and the weight is .600 edd is Saturday.


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 10, 2013)

My box updated...

I will definitely use everything, nothing super exciting, but it's actually stuff I need.  Fingers crossed for the lippie to be mint, nom nom I'm a mint addict.  I muddle fresh mint in my water all summer.   I do feel like I have a similar color to every color in the Color Club collection (polish hoarder), but hopefully whatever I get is far enough off to use in a gradient/ombre.

I have a really hard time with Color Club minis, which I think isn't as much the formula but the crappy mini brush--my full sizes are fine.  However, the little brush is small enough to paint chevrons without breaking out an art brush or taping. 

Shipping information available in your Account Settings.
Suki Exfoliate Foaming CleanserBuy
Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat MilkBuy
SW Basics Lip Balm FlightsBuy
Tweezerman FilemateBuy
Color Club Wanderlust CollectionBuy


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 10, 2013)

Bahhhh no tracking and no box. I'm dying to know what I'm getting!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you only have the one subscription, then that's a mistake on BB's part; you're never supposed to get duplicate samples. I would shoot them an email when you actually get your box (to make sure that you're receiving what it says you are) and they'll credit you for the dupe.


 Ok, good to know.  I'll follow up with them when I get my box, if there is a dup.  It's entirely possible that I could get a different product, will have to wait and see.  

I don't mind a dup here and there, but getting something I just got in April is disappointing.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 10, 2013)

Bizarre: I just realized I have a tracking # on my acct for June but still may's box. Here's to obsessively checking the rest of the day. Weight is .7345


----------



## PrincessPuff (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm getting box #1

weight is .5850

*Youngblood Hi-Definition Hydrating Mineral Perfecting Powde*r
    I'm excited about trying this but a little on the fence since i live in a humid climate
*Sw Basics Lip Balm Flights*
    If i don't use this i know hubby will
*Tweezerman Filemate*
   ehh...





*Miss Jessie's Original Jelly Soft Curls*
     I love this brand so i'm excited i'm getting a sample but would be willing to trade for something better
*Color Club Wanderlust Collection*
    hoping to get the green or violet color
*Oscar de la Renta Something Blue*
   I'm in the small percentage that LIKES perfume samples


----------



## cari12 (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm getting #6 (the same one we've seen a ton of already with the Davines system, green CC, laqa lip pencil &amp; suki cleanser). I had a pretty strong idea that was my box before so it's nice to see it confirmed. I'm really excited to try everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BisousDarling (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Bizarre: I just realized I have a tracking # on my acct for June but still may's box. Here's to obsessively checking the rest of the day.
> 
> Weight is .7345


 I think that everyone with that weight or close to it i.e. .736, .735 is still waiting for their box contents to update. The AGONY!


----------



## gemstone (Jun 10, 2013)

> Is the Mirenesse glossy kiss a deluxe sample if it's from the sub box? If so, how big is it compared to the full size product? Thanks! =)


 It's actually the same size, but the sample you sharpen and the full size you twist up.


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting #6 (the same one we've seen a ton of already with the Davines system, green CC, laqa lip pencil &amp; suki cleanser). I had a pretty strong idea that was my box before so it's nice to see it confirmed. I'm really excited to try everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm getting box #6 as well! It's already been delivered, but we're on vacation...so I won't see the color of the CC polish until Wednesday.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 10, 2013)

.729 and still no box update--I wonder what box we are all getting?


----------



## Plankton4ever (Jun 10, 2013)

My box shipped! My weight is 0.729. I can't see my box yet though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## unicorn (Jun 10, 2013)

Box #18! (.6297 lbs)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb18

I'm REEEEALLY excited about this box! It pretty much has everything I wanted to try - the suki cleanser, twistbands, and laqa&amp;co lip pencil. If I get the coral nail polish, it'll be perfect!

Only thing I'm meh about is the dry shampoo, but I'm going beach "camping" this weekend on Assateague Island so its actually perfect timing! Granted, they have bathhouses where I can shower and wash my hair and blowdry it (yea, i'm that kind of ~camper~) but this will be nice on the days I don't.

.. I'm waiting for my luck to run out any day now with BB. I'm 3 for 3 so far with great boxes for me. Its apparently out for delivery today even though it was estimated at the 13th, so I guess we'll see!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 10, 2013)

Got my box today (#3)! The glossy kiss is "perfect kiss," I swatched it on my hand and â¤ the color, though I was hoping to try red because I'm trying to find a shade of red that I can pull off lol. Color club was Reign in Spain, a lot more neon than it looks online, but it'll be cute for summer pedi! Aaaaand does anyone else have to do some serious maneuvering to pry their box out of a regular-sized PO box?? Lol!! It's like it's just a millimeter too big and it's a huge ordeal to get it out! Usually I end up going to the counter and they pull it out the back for me


----------



## dotybird (Jun 10, 2013)

No tracking and no box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also just signed up for a yearly subscription by accident.  I kept getting the  "Oh no, you forgot you something" in your cart messages from BB.  After the 5th one, I went to see and it was for the yearly subscription, even though I had not put it there.  I figured that my year was up (even though I was paying month to month) and so I logged in and re-subcribed.  However, I just checked my bank statement and saw that I was indeed charged for June's box. 

I am not quite sure why BB kept sending me those messages and hopefully, I will be able to cancel the yearly subscription.  As much as I love BB, I don't need two boxes nor to do I want to be locked in for a year.


----------



## unicorn (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally!!! The clicky truck has arrived!!   Says my weight is 0.6290 lbs.  hrmmm..no idea what it could be- did anyone else have that weight too?  (so many pages in the thread, can't keep track of them all..)


 That's pretty similar to mine - I'm .6297, and I'm getting box #18.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 10, 2013)

Interesting! I'm getting boxes 29 and 18 between my accounts. One only has four items, but maybe the shampoo/conditioner will allow me to give feedback on both and bring it up to five? Getting a lippie! Edited to add weights. . .799 and .613


----------



## cbs73 (Jun 10, 2013)

My box finally shipped with a weight of 0.5030- I predict I'm getting the gum in mine.  Gum and green nail polish.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 10, 2013)

Has anyone gotten the

Origins Charcol Mask
yet?

I really want to try it, but I'm wondering how it is?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 18 for me! It will be here today or tomorrow! yay!
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 10, 2013)

> Has anyone gotten the
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



yet? I really want to try it, but I'm wondering how it is? I think some ladies discussed it early in the thread, but can't remember who.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 10, 2013)

The box on my first account shipped. I'm getting box 20 with the 

Suki exfoliating cleanser

Laqa and Co. lip pencil
Coola sunscreen
100% Pure body lotion
Color Club nail polish

Weight is 0.5300 and it should be here today. I'm excited for it! I have shipping info on my second account, but the box page hasn't updated and no weight on the tracking page yet. Hoping for the Davines shampoo. Fingers crossed.


----------



## JamieRobinson (Jun 10, 2013)

For the life of me I can't figure out how y'all are seeing your boxes on the site. I feel like I've clicked everything. Lol Help meeeee. I'm not a patient person by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten the
> 
> ...


 It's my HG face mask. It applies nicely, no bothersome scent, and make my face feel super clean and soft afterwards. It's great!


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 10, 2013)

> For the life of me I can't figure out how y'all are seeing your boxes on the site. I feel like I've clicked everything. Lol Help meeeee. I'm not a patient person by any stretch of the imagination.


 Did you click on box, then women's box. It should show your June stuff!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 10, 2013)

Click l



> For the life of me I can't figure out how y'all are seeing your boxes on the site. I feel like I've clicked everything. Lol Help meeeee. I'm not a patient person by any stretch of the imagination.


 Click on the "Box" menu at the top of the homepage it should show all your boxes.


----------



## Lily V (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's pretty similar to mine - I'm .6297, and I'm getting box #18.


 I actually was pretty excited to see your box, looks good. And I was really interested in the Klorane (oat milk? sounds good!), but then I took a closer look at the ingredients- its got a silicone in it (cyclomethicone)  bummer!!




I'm on a silicone-free hair-care regime (too heavy for my fine hair, plus have to use harsher-sulfate shampoos to remove silicones..).  I bet I'm getting it though (that's my luck).  Silly companies! you don't need to stick silicones in every single hair product! dry shampoo just needs to soak up oil, not make yer hair sticky...

Oh well, I'll just trade it. If I do get that box, rest looks looks really good to me! (I think the nautical print twistbands are really cute! )


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jun 10, 2013)

For some of us the June Box has not been loaded to our accounts.  I have been checking for 6 hours, and mine still has May.


----------



## AmandaMaven (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For some of us the June Box has not been loaded to our accounts.  I have been checking for 6 hours, and mine still has May.


 I haven't had anything regarding June in my account at all either, but I only just realized that I forgot to update my CC info with them when I get mine changed. I called and they said I won't be getting a June box until closer to the end of June. I can't wait that long!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a general question I see some of you post that you got  certain box numbers. Like box 40 box 16 how can you tell a box number ?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's my HG face mask. It applies nicely, no bothersome scent, and make my face feel super clean and soft afterwards. It's great!


 Awesome thank you!


----------



## missionista (Jun 10, 2013)

I finally have a clicky truck (due to be delivered on June 15) but my account is also still showing May's box.  Maybe all of us May box people are getting the same June box?  Maybe it will be something wonderful!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 10, 2013)

One of my boxes was delivered to the post office this morning so I should get it today or tomorrow. That one has the following:

Juicy Couture Couture La La 3.4oz
Mirenesse Glossy Kiss
stila face the dayâ„¢ multi-use moisturizing gel cream
Color Club Wanderlust Collection
Violet Oasis Therapeutic Body Butter
 
I'm most excited about the Stila and hopefully I get the green polish!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a general question I see some of you post that you got  certain box numbers. Like box 40 box 16 how can you tell a box number ?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Once you're looking at your box in Box History, it'll be at the end of the address line (the url), so it'll say https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb24  &lt;-------there's your box number!



, So I'm box 24.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## glamigirl (Jun 10, 2013)

> Has anyone gotten the
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



yet? I really want to try it, but I'm wondering how it is? Have been using this for over ten years and have not found anything close to it. I always notice immediate results after i use it. Love this mask


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box #18! (.6297 lbs)
> 
> ...


 I'm getting the same box... Happy with it, the only thing that might disappoint me is the polish, by no  fault of birchbox because I love the CC brand. I'm not very polish obsessed at all, and have less than 20 polishes, but I somehow have what looks to be dupes for all these colors within my collection. I have a HG coral Essie, a white and an off white, three mints, and two purples! I love color club polishes too, hopefully I can trade for another polish.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 10, 2013)

> I'm getting the same box... Happy with it, the only thing that might disappoint me is the polish, by no Â fault of birchbox because I love the CC brand. I'm not very polish obsessed at all, and have less than 20 polishes, but I somehow have what looks to be dupes for all these colors within my collection. I have a HG coral Essie, a white and an off white, three mints, and two purples! I love color club polishes too, hopefully I can trade for another polish.Â


 That off white CC looks like a beige grey.. reminds me of stone or something. Not really off white at all, I guess lol. Hopefully you will get something different to add to your little collection.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PrincessPuff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box #1
> 
> ...


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 10, 2013)

Holy Cow. Birchbox commented on my video. It was the same old canned response, 'sorry to hear that, send us an email with feedback' type response they put on facebook, but i'm shocked because it doesn't even have that many views and i've had much more popular videos that they've never posted a comment on. 

I feel like i got in trouble with my parents! LOL


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy Cow. Birchbox commented on my video. It was the same old canned response, 'sorry to hear that, send us an email with feedback' type response they put on facebook, but i'm shocked because it doesn't even have that many views and i've had much more popular videos that they've never posted a comment on.
> 
> I feel like i got in trouble with my parents! LOL


 I think they're just branching out on to the other social media networks in these last few months. It might be related to their whole rebranding image thing. They commented on one of my instagram pictures last month too.


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 10, 2013)

> Me too. I kind of don't care so much, at the moment, because I just dropped my dog off at the vet and I'm worried about her. I think she'll be fine, but you know.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I hope your dog is alright! I'm sending some love your way


----------



## missionista (Jun 10, 2013)

Upon further sleuthing, I checked my weight ind it was .6400.  Someone else posted contents of their box with the same weight.  Wonder if it could be these:



> My box weighed about .6400 and I received the following :
> 
> Klorane dry shampoo - totally taking this to key west with me later this month.
> Color club polish in reign in Spain- may give this to my good friend at work... After I try it once
> ...


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That off white CC looks like a beige grey.. reminds me of stone or something. Not really off white at all, I guess lol. Hopefully you will get something different to add to your little collection.


 if that' s the case then that would be an interesting color to try! I'm also just judging based on the small pic of the collection on the bb site. In person they might end up being different than what i thought they would. Can't wait for my box!


----------



## Xiang (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's actually the same size, but the sample you sharpen and the full size you twist up.


 Thank you! =)


----------



## BisousDarling (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if that' s the case then that would be an interesting color to try! I'm also just judging based on the small pic of the collection on the bb site. In person they might end up being different than what i thought they would. Can't wait for my box!


 The greyish white one makes me think of Skull and Glossbones by OPI.


----------



## kira685 (Jun 10, 2013)

My shipping email arrived 6/6 but still hasn't updated =( 

According to BB, I'm getting box 6. I think we can review the Davines products individually though, because if you go to the individual pages, it says "Products Reviews &amp; Sample Feedback" and I haven't seen them send out any of the three on their own.. but that's just my assumption. Has anyone read anything in response to this on FB?


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping email arrived 6/6 but still hasn't updated =(
> 
> According to BB, I'm getting box 6. I think we can review the Davines products individually though, because if you go to the individual pages, it says "Products Reviews &amp; Sample Feedback" and I haven't seen them send out any of the three on their own.. but that's just my assumption. Has anyone read anything in response to this on FB?


 You're able to review each individual item, but might not receive points for all three separately. It seems that BB set up a page solely for the review of the Davines three-step system. If you'll notice, you can't purchase anything when you go through that page specifically.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/davines-3-step-system


----------



## BisousDarling (Jun 10, 2013)

If my box page doesn't update soon, I think I'm going to explode. I JUST WANT TO KNOW WHAT I'M GETTING.

...not that I'm impatient or anything.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 10, 2013)

Well, poo...I was right.  I got two box #3's...

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb3

Suki cleanser

Color Club...Reign in Spain (boy is this bright!)
Mirenesse in Perfect Kiss...which the BB site is claiming as a soft coral..I'm not so sure about that, but hey...I'll wear it
100% Pure lotion ketchup packets
Klorane Dry shampoo...I'll use, but I'm currently swimming in dry shampoos!
 
I'm almost considering doing a whole box trade.  Disappointing, but at least I didn't end up with another plastic baggie or something I can't/won't use.  All in all, not a bad box.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, poo...I was right.  I got two box #3's...
> 
> ...


 wow, that is a good box! I wish I was getting that.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 10, 2013)

I really wanted to use Bunny from Julep (I know some of you are Julep Maven but this is not the wrong post because I used Color Club in Regin in Spain) Bunny took forever to dry in between iced cold water dippings/fan blowing. It took an hour for two coats. I gave up and switched to Essie in White polish and two coats dried faster with iced water dippings/fan blowing in between under 15 mins. Still no clicky truck; as most you have mentioned that they have until end of the day to release the clicky truck. Someone posted that on their FB page and of course BB replied,"Please wait until the end of the day." Go figure, thank you, I listened to you guys first


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unless it is your first box.  If it is your first, there is no way to know what box number it is without going through all the boxes and seeing what matches.


Yes! That's right! Thanks, I forgot about that


----------



## JessP (Jun 10, 2013)

So stoked to be getting Box 6! For fellow Box 6ers, I just realized that all the products in the box were featured in the Sneak Peak video which I think is pretty cool. I've never gotten a box like that before! 






Davines 3-Step SystemSuki Exfoliate Foaming CleanseLaqa &amp; Co Lil' Lip DuoColor Club Wanderlust Collection

This is totally the box I would've picked for myself!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So stoked to be getting Box 6! For fellow Box 6ers, I just realized that all the products in the box were featured in the Sneak Peak video which I think is pretty cool. I've never gotten a box like that before!
> 
> ...


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 10, 2013)

B



> So stoked to be getting Box 6! For fellow Box 6ers, I just realized that all the products in the box were featured in the Sneak Peak video which I think is pretty cool. I've never gotten a box like that before!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Box twins!!!!! Yay I'm really excited for this box as well :-D


----------



## JessP (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box Envy


 Ha! I don't know if I have to thank the new beauty profile setup for this luck, but I'll take it lol. That Mirenesse Glossy Kiss looks great on you, though! Here's to hoping we receive the green CC polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Box twins!!!!! Yay I'm really excited for this box as well :-D


 Yayy! I got my shipping info last week but the tracking page has yet to update (still says wait 24-48 hrs) so I'm hoping it will magically appear in my mailbox today


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jun 10, 2013)

Finally got shipping, .5500, no box update yet.  Anyone have this weight?


----------



## Ashitude (Jun 10, 2013)

I got my box #2 weighing in at 0.7090. I said earlier that I was happy with what I was getting but now that I have it, not so thrilled.





I got my box #2 weighing in at 0.7090. I said earlier that I was happy with what I was getting but now that I have it, not so thrilled. I got the polish in the one color I was not wanting and the shampoo smells awful to me. I am still pretty excited about the Suki cleanser so it is not a complete loss.

I just got shipping for my 2nd box that weighs .06400 but hasn't updated the contents yet. Can't wait to see what is in it!
I just got shipping for my 2nd box that weighs .06400 but hasn't updated the contents yet. Can't wait to see what is in it!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 10, 2013)

Quote: Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* 



Box Envy 








> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ha! I don't know if I have to thank the new beauty profile setup for this luck, but I'll take it lol. That Mirenesse Glossy Kiss looks great on you, though! Here's to hoping we receive the green CC polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you. 



 hope to get that green CC polish, too. Just got a shipping notice; no box # yet, and it's probably still processing as we are fiddling around....


----------



## jmd252 (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a box weight of .615 on my box and its driving me nuts that I can't tell what it is since my page hasn't updated, like many of you. Did anyone else have this weight? I'm so impatient....I really should work on that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Steffi (Jun 10, 2013)

Well, my page hasn't updated, but I -finally- got my clicky truck!  Box weight .5900 and estimated to be here on the 15th.  Anyone else with that box weight?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> B
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 10, 2013)

My box is at home, I am at work. Nooooo!!!!! I refuse to peek since I know it's waiting for me (along with a sephora order yay!!)


----------



## cari12 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> B
> ...


----------



## libedon (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten the
> 
> ...


 I don't think anyone has gotten it yet. I have the full size from sephora and absolutely love it. I use it weekly and wash every other day with Lush coal face. I have acne prone skin and it keeps my skin clean and junk free. Not overly drying and leaves skin soft.


----------



## xciaobellax (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So stoked to be getting Box 6! For fellow Box 6ers, I just realized that all the products in the box were featured in the Sneak Peak video which I think is pretty cool. I've never gotten a box like that before!
> 
> ...


----------



## SonyaB (Jun 10, 2013)

My box just arrived.  I got box https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb22 as I stated earlier.  My weight was .5240.





I got the navy blue Eyeko liner and I love it!  My shave cream is in blueberry and it smells amazing.  The Reign in Span polish is quite bright.  It will great on my toes this summer.


----------



## cmello (Jun 10, 2013)

box 3 here.. I just re-subscribed last week again.. couldn't pass this one up!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 10, 2013)

Just an idea if anyone was REALLY wanting to try the Origins Charcoal Mask, but didn't get it in their BB - Origins has a 10-item sample pack for $10 (PLUS $10 of your next online purchase!), then if you use the code BEST you get a free deluxe sample of the Charcoal Mask, and then they let you choose a free sample (foil pack, they had a few options, I chose the non-anti-aging one!), and free shipping!  I put all the info in the spoiler, so it doesn't make a HUGE post!

Of course, you can order any item and use the code BEST for the mask, I just thought this was a great value.  So I just ordered it, and I'm considering it my Origins Birchbox (because it's $10!) for this month!  Eight of the 10 samples are foils, but 2 (I *think* A Perfect World and GinZing are little tubes!  Feel free to correct me if I'm looking at it wrong!

Here's what my order window looked like:

Product   Price Quantity Total 


Top 10 Skincare Sample Pack Remove US$10.00 1 US$10.00






Make A Differenceâ„¢ Sample Ultra-Rich Cream0.05 fl. oz./1.5 ml
Complimentary Sample 1
US$0.00






Clear ImprovementÂ® Sample Active charcoal mask1.0 fl. oz./30 ml
Complimentary Sample 1
US$0.00





And here's the description of the Skincare Sample Pack:

*Try our top 10 for just $10! * Now discover the very best high performance skincare  from Nature with our limited edition sample pack.

Plus receive $10 off your next full-size online purchase.

*Includes trial-sizes of:*

#1 anti-agers! Helps visibly repair 4 major signs of aging.  Plantscriptionâ„¢ Anti-aging serum Plantscriptionâ„¢ Anti-aging eye cream Plantscriptionâ„¢ SPF 25 Anti-aging cream

Cleanses faces with dry and oily places. Checks and Balancesâ„¢ Frothy face wash

Smoothes and brightens rough, dull skin. Modern Frictionâ„¢ Nature's gentle dermabrasion

Helps reduce the appearance of dark spots. Dr. Weil for Originsâ„¢ Mega Bright skin tone correcting serum

Deeply hydrates and repairs.  Make A Differenceâ„¢ Plus Rejuvenating treatment

Reveals radiant, refreshed skin.  High Potency Night-A-Minsâ„¢ Mineral enriched renewal cream

Helps stop lines before they start. A Perfect Worldâ„¢ Antioxidant moisturizer with White Tea

Wakes up tired eyes. GinZingâ„¢ Refreshing eye cream to brighten and depuff


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jun 10, 2013)

Just got my box! Noticed how the inside of the cardboard boxes are now designed and printed... REALLY cute for the new look .

The Suki is bigger than I thought and smells SO yummy

Got the Manhattan color that I wanted, really lucky that it ended up being nothing I thought  it would be! Kind of has the slightestttttt peach tint? 

Dry shampoo will try

Lip color is a crazy pink that i have to brave wearing 

twistband has seahorses and is pink, it's adorable and will get used.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just an idea if anyone was REALLY wanting to try the Origins Charcoal Mask, but didn't get it in their BB - Origins has a 10-item sample pack for $10 (PLUS $10 of your next online purchase!), then if you use the code BEST you get a free deluxe sample of the Charcoal Mask, and then they let you choose a free sample (foil pack, they had a few options, I chose the non-anti-aging one!), and free shipping!  I put all the info in the spoiler, so it doesn't make a HUGE post!
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 10, 2013)

Leigh! I love you! lol

DONE!


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 10, 2013)

> Just an idea if anyone was REALLY wanting to try the Origins Charcoal Mask, but didn't get it in their BB - Origins has a 10-item sample pack for $10 (PLUS $10 of your next online purchase!), then if you use the code BEST you get a free deluxe sample of the Charcoal Mask, and then they let you choose a free sample (foil pack, they had a few options, I chose the non-anti-aging one!), and free shipping! Â I put all the info in the spoiler, so it doesn't make a HUGE post!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



NO LIE I placed this exact same order last night!!


----------



## JessP (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quadruplets! So far all the box 6s have had the green CC (that I've seen) but I wouldn't mind purple either!


 Yay! The purple is so gorgeous - I definitely wouldn't mind that one either!


----------



## Moonittude (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope your dog is alright! I'm sending some love your way


Thank you. I'm such a mess about my dog. She's like a kid to me. I really can't concentrate on anything, today.


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 10, 2013)

Boo I don't know how I feel about the green..but if I don't like it I'm definitely going to add it to my trade list. I'd like to try the white one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Jun 10, 2013)

> My box just arrived. Â I got boxÂ https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb22 Â as I stated earlier. Â My weight was .5240.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This is the box i received too except for the eyeliner in brown. Its almost brick red colored. Gum and postcards?? Really BB??


----------



## JessP (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Triplets!
> 
> ...


 Sweeet! I totally forgot about the purple and now I want that one, too! I think I'll pick up one or the other (or both) from the BB shop if I don't get them in this box! I even like the off-white one, and the coral as well but I already have a few corals. And now since I said that, I'll prob get the coral lol.


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 10, 2013)

> Thank you. I'm such a mess about my dog. She's like a kid to me. I really can't concentrate on anything, today.


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm the same way with my cats. I have to take my kitten in to get spayed tomorrow and I know I'm going to cry because I can't deal knowing my furbaby will be in pain. Pets really are like our babies!


----------



## JessP (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xciaobellax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm getting this box too! I think it's the best one I've gotten so far... I can't wait to see what color of CC I get. My second account hasn't updated yet, I'm crossing my fingers for the
> ...


 Awesome! I love that everyone is getting a CC polish because the shades are so fun this time. Definitely one of the best BBs I've gotten!


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sweeet! I totally forgot about the purple and now I want that one, too! I think I'll pick up one or the other (or both) from the BB shop if I don't get them in this box! I even like the off-white one, and the coral as well but I already have a few corals. And now since I said that, I'll prob get the coral lol.


 a set of all 4 polishes is just 8 bucks! tempting


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just an idea if anyone was REALLY wanting to try the Origins Charcoal Mask, but didn't get it in their BB - Origins has a 10-item sample pack for $10 (PLUS $10 of your next online purchase!), then if you use the code BEST you get a free deluxe sample of the Charcoal Mask, and then they let you choose a free sample (foil pack, they had a few options, I chose the non-anti-aging one!), and free shipping!  I put all the info in the spoiler, so it doesn't make a HUGE post!
> 
> ...


----------



## queenofperil (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm a bit miffed some of us only get 40 points in reviews this month. That seems a bit unfair.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just an idea if anyone was REALLY wanting to try the Origins Charcoal Mask, but didn't get it in their BB - Origins has a 10-item sample pack for $10 (PLUS $10 of your next online purchase!), then if you use the code BEST you get a free deluxe sample of the Charcoal Mask, and then they let you choose a free sample (foil pack, they had a few options, I chose the non-anti-aging one!), and free shipping!  I put all the info in the spoiler, so it doesn't make a HUGE post!
> 
> ...


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I actually was pretty excited to see your box, looks good. And I was really interested in the Klorane (oat milk? sounds good!), but then I took a closer look at the ingredients- its got a silicone in it (cyclomethicone)  bummer!!
> ...


 Whyyyy on earth would they put silicone in dry shampoo?  FWIW, cyclomethicone is a very light one (it actually evaporates), I have a few products that have it in it and don't have problems despite conditioner washing, and I have baby fine hair.  I put it on my ends though, not my roots.  I'm still gonna try it.  I use dry shampoos I have but don't like for my roots if I'm doing an updo or my ends for a sock bun, since my hair barely covers a sock.  The texture helps it look big.


----------



## ydlr20 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box! Noticed how the inside of the cardboard boxes are now designed and printed... REALLY cute for the new look .
> 
> ...


----------



## JessP (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> a set of all 4 polishes is just 8 bucks! tempting


 So true.. Very tempting!


----------



## MuffinTumble (Jun 10, 2013)

My second Birchbox ever has arrived!!! ...I got the gum.... :-/ Im not complaining because I'm going to review the heck out of it. Here's a pic. It weighed .692.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 10, 2013)

Pretty excited! 4 good sized samples and a twistband, which I am okay with, I enjoy the random extras like the pens and nail files, and I swear on my life I still have the dreaded coasters! they have lived in three apartments and managed to make the move every time. 

Now if my main account would just update...

I will busy myself stalking instagram to see what color polish I will likely get. I painted my toes neon green yesterday to coordinate with my ikat mani, my toes are seriously glowing


----------



## unicorn (Jun 10, 2013)

Just got my box! (#18)

The Laqa lipstick pencil is reeeally pretty. I sheered it out with some lip balm and its a really wearable bright raspberry pink on my super pale skin.

I got Mod in Manhattan for my polish, which is pretty bleh. I reeeally didnt want that color - it basically matches my skintone. Not a good look. Probably going to try to trade for Reign in Spain.

My twistband is really cute - pink with little anchors. It matches my bikini.. so I'm kinda embarassingly excited to wear it at the beach this weekend, haha.  Suki scrub is a nice, generous size, so is the dry shampoo.

I'll take some pics as soon as my phone charges.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 10, 2013)

> Just an idea if anyone was REALLY wanting to try the Origins Charcoal Mask, but didn't get it in their BB - Origins has a 10-item sample pack for $10 (PLUS $10 of your next online purchase!), then if you use the code BEST you get a free deluxe sample of the Charcoal Mask, and then they let you choose a free sample (foil pack, they had a few options, I chose the non-anti-aging one!), and free shipping! Â I put all the info in the spoiler, so it doesn't make a HUGE post!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You could mess up my extreme low buy with this awesomeness! Great find!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MuffinTumble (Jun 10, 2013)

Originally Posted by *MuffinTumble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My second Birchbox ever has arrived!!! ...I got the gum.... :-/
Im not complaining because I'm going to review the heck out of it.
Here's a pic.
It weighed .692.
Well, if I can figure out how to post a pic!

Maybe now...?


----------



## MuffinTumble (Jun 10, 2013)

Sorry!  I thought I was hiding the picture!!!

Cookie! Help!  How do I hide it? Do you need to delete my post?

Rookie mistake!


----------



## JessP (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MuffinTumble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry!  I thought I was hiding the picture!!!
> 
> ...


 No worries, I took care of it


----------



## sbeam36 (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm really wanna know what's in my box! Still no update on the website yet.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just an idea if anyone was REALLY wanting to try the Origins Charcoal Mask, but didn't get it in their BB - Origins has a 10-item sample pack for $10 (PLUS $10 of your next online purchase!), then if you use the code BEST you get a free deluxe sample of the Charcoal Mask, and then they let you choose a free sample (foil pack, they had a few options, I chose the non-anti-aging one!), and free shipping!  I put all the info in the spoiler, so it doesn't make a HUGE post!
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MuffinTumble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry!  I thought I was hiding the picture!!!
> 
> ...


 OOop, sorry! I was being cat-distracted! LOL



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No worries, I took care of it


 You is awesome Jess


----------



## Ashitude (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just an idea if anyone was REALLY wanting to try the Origins Charcoal Mask, but didn't get it in their BB - Origins has a 10-item sample pack for $10 (PLUS $10 of your next online purchase!), then if you use the code BEST you get a free deluxe sample of the Charcoal Mask, and then they let you choose a free sample (foil pack, they had a few options, I chose the non-anti-aging one!), and free shipping!  I put all the info in the spoiler, so it doesn't make a HUGE post!


 THANK YOU!  I got this deal. I am such a sample junkie.


----------



## MuffinTumble (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OOop, sorry! I was being cat-distracted! LOL
> 
> You is awesome Jess


 Thank you! Cheers, Mods!


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm really wanna know what's in my box! Still no update on the website yet.


 same here - super impatient!


----------



## Lily V (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whyyyy on earth would they put silicone in dry shampoo?  FWIW, cyclomethicone is a very light one (it actually evaporates), I have a few products that have it in it and don't have problems despite conditioner washing, and I have baby fine hair.  I put it on my ends though, not my roots.  I'm still gonna try it.  I use dry shampoos I have but don't like for my roots if I'm doing an updo or my ends for a sock bun, since my hair barely covers a sock.  The texture helps it look big.


yeah, I have no idea what they were thinking... even when I used to use silicones, anything near my roots was a greasy mess! (kind of the opposite effect than one would want in a dry shampoo, no?



), if i was only using it on my ends, it might be ok- but using it on my roots makes me leery.  S'ok, I can always trade it.



  no harm, no foul as long as they don't send me gum! hahahahahahha!  (sorry though cheshirecookie..)


----------



## JessP (Jun 10, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *MuffinTumble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thank you! Cheers, Mods!

 
Quote:

Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OOop, sorry! I was being cat-distracted! LOL

You is awesome Jess




Aw shucks, thanks 



 No problem at all - I've been refreshing this thread like every 10 minutes today um, I mean every hour.. lol.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aw shucks, thanks
> 
> ...


LMAO


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 10, 2013)

I tried everything in my box already and LOVE it!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jrenee (Jun 10, 2013)

First time posting and a newbie to the MUT community!  So excited that others are obsessive about their birchbox and beauty subscriptions!  

I haven't gotten my box yet, but I know I'm Box 18!

  Had lunch with a friend who got her bb this weekend.  She gave me her London Calling Color Club polish.  So I'm hoping to get Reign in Spain (I have too many lavenders and off-white polishes from Julep).

I've only been a bb subscriber since April, so I find that there are at least 2-3 products I adore in my bb.  I appreciate folks sending photos and links to determine which box you get.  I've always wondered about that!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried everything in my box already and LOVE it!
> 
> ...


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 10, 2013)

That coral polish would look great with the popsugar scarf.


----------



## SweetTea (Jun 10, 2013)

I got my box today and I'm pretty thrilled with it!! I got:

***

Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser (smells amazing!!) Klorane Dry Shampoo (always looking for a better DS) Polish in Reign in Spain (only color I would've liked!) Mirenesse Glossy Kiss (Seems to be a good color for me - perfect kiss, I think?) 2 packets of 100% pure body cream, in coconut &amp; vanilla (these sound like they will smell great) ***


----------



## beautynewbie (Jun 10, 2013)

Spoiler










Got my boxes today! The polishes are lovely but look kinda bad on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and the uber pink lipstick is horrible on me as well. I'm pretty happy with all the rest! Off to figure out he to start a trade thread!


----------



## jessicarobin (Jun 10, 2013)

Box weight is .6840. Still no box page update, but at least now I have more to go on for guessing what products I'll get.


----------



## sarah576 (Jun 10, 2013)

Me too!! I got the email from origins with the coupon code and ended up using it with the sample pack. I love the charcoal mask and was getting close to running out, so I was so excited!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First time posting and a newbie to the MUT community!  So excited that others are obsessive about their birchbox and beauty subscriptions!
> 
> ...


Welcome to Makeuptalk!


----------



## kira685 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wish I was getting those mini Tweezerman files in my box.. I've kind of been lusting after them, and they don't seem to sell them online? The only Tweezerman files I found on BB appear to be just a single file in a case. I know I've seen similar products in stores, but I want it in my box! Maybe next month =)

edited to remove spoilers! sorry!


----------



## starz2night (Jun 10, 2013)

Woo hoo! My page just updated and I am getting box 36. Pretty excited about all these products and being able to review 6 items this month. Can't wait for my box to come tomorrow!! My weight was .5670 in case anybody is still waiting for their box to show up.


----------



## sarah576 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sarah576* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Me too!! I got the email from origins with the coupon code and ended up using it with the sample pack. I love the charcoal mask and was getting close to running out, so I was so excited!



Gah! This was supposed to be in response to DarotaD saying she just used that Origins promo code and placed the exact same order last night, but my phone is freaking out and got rid of the quote. Sorry for the out-of-context post!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Woo hoo! My page just updated and I am getting box 36. Pretty excited about all these products and being able to review 6 items this month. Can't wait for my box to come tomorrow!! My weight was .5670 in case anybody is still waiting for their box to show up.


 Great box! I'm jealous!


----------



## tasertag (Jun 10, 2013)

I got my box today and despite feeling meh about the box, I was thrilled to see Mod in Manhattan as my CC color. And I liked the postcards too; I thought they were SUPER cute.

The Suki Exfoliate cleanser smells DELICIOUS!

I got LAQA&amp;CO lippie in porkchop (hot pink) but I put it on my trade list.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 10, 2013)

This is the first month I've gotten my box this early. Well, technically I haven't gotten it. It was delivered to my parents' house in Florida. I thought about having them bring it to the airport when they pick me up, but I guess I can wait until I get home. If I have to.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jun 10, 2013)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/tweezerman-filemate


> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just an idea if anyone was REALLY wanting to try the Origins Charcoal Mask, but didn't get it in their BB - Origins has a 10-item sample pack for $10 (PLUS $10 of your next online purchase!), then if you use the code BEST you get a free deluxe sample of the Charcoal Mask, and then they let you choose a free sample (foil pack, they had a few options, I chose the non-anti-aging one!), and free shipping!  I put all the info in the spoiler, so it doesn't make a HUGE post!
> 
> ...


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried everything in my box already and LOVE it!
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today and despite feeling meh about the box, I was thrilled to see Mod in Manhattan as my CC color. And I liked the postcards too; I thought they were SUPER cute.
> 
> ...


 Aww... dang it.  Every Box 18 I've seen on Instagram (and now yours) has that polish color.  And it's the ONE I didn't want! C'est la vie, the rest of the box is so awesome!  (and maybe I'll like it better in person)


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 10, 2013)

My box came today! Weird because I checked tracking this morning and it still said it was coming on Wednesday. I am NOT complaining! lol





I got box 36, one of my most wanted! 


Suki Exfoliating Cleanser - This is a smaller sample than I expected for some reason. It smells delicious! Can't wait to try it!
 
Amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask - It feels like I should be able to get a few uses out of this. Time to get those jars &amp; bottles!


Paul &amp; Joe Moisturizing Foundation Primer - Swatched it on my hand and it feels great! How cute is that bottle?! 


Yes to Carrots Citrus Lip Butter - The only thing I'm not thrilled to try. I will either give this to my guy or put it in the trade stash.


Violet Oasis Therapeutic Body Butter in Orange, Vanilla &amp; Fennel - This sounds like a perfect scent for me. I _really _need those jars...


Color Club in Pardon My French - This is the color I most wanted! This is going to look amazing with the holo top coats I ordered today! 
This is definitely one of the best boxes I have received to date. It almost makes up for the dry shampoo &amp; toothpaste from last month. Almost.


----------



## Lily V (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came today! Weird because I checked tracking this morning and it still said it was coming on Wednesday. I am NOT complaining! lol
> 
> ...


 That is a nice box!!  I love that little Paul &amp; Joe bottle...WANT!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came today! Weird because I checked tracking this morning and it still said it was coming on Wednesday. I am NOT complaining! lol
> 
> ...


I'm so jealous of your polish color. That was the one I really wanted!


----------



## klg534 (Jun 10, 2013)

I am getting this box! Has anyone tried the primer? I am SO excited about that.... no idea why! I already loved the Suki product from another sub box, so that is awesome too! Its really just a good box! 



> Originally Posted by *starz2night* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woo hoo! My page just updated and I am getting box 36. Pretty excited about all these products and being able to review 6 items this month. Can't wait for my box to come tomorrow!! My weight was .5670 in case anybody is still waiting for their box to show up.


----------



## kira685 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/tweezerman-filemate


 That is exactly the one I was talking about, however according to the reviews, it's not a matchstick type box of minis like the sample in the box, but rather one full size file in a plastic case .. I want the sample! I'll have to start browsing trade lists =)


----------



## bookie7 (Jun 10, 2013)

Still waiting to see what is in my box =/ weight- .72


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bookie7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still waiting to see what is in my box =/ weight- .72


 I and a lot of others got this box weight today and have no box uploaded yet. Hopefully we'll find out soon!!


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 10, 2013)

Mine is .5910 and its still not updated :/ rahhhhh


----------



## bookie7 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I and a lot of others got this box weight today and have no box uploaded yet. Hopefully we'll find out soon!!


 I have already made a list to see what possible boxes I could get. I have about 15 possibilities left if I did it right and if I don't have a repeat product.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 10, 2013)

I meant to put that picture as a spoiler. I hope it works! Anywho my box weight was 0.6520.

I got the same box so many others have gotten so far. I'm not sure why people have different weights when we have the same boxes. Anyone able to explain that?

I IMMEDIATELY washed my face with the Suki, because I was so excited to try it! Love it. Smells like Fruit Loops. :3 I have pretty sensitive skin and whenever I use an exfoliator, my skin is very red after using it. Not with this stuff, which is awesome.

Then I put on the Glossy Kiss, and wore it while I watched last night's Game of Thrones. It made me feel glamorous. hehe. I traded for the red Glossy Kiss a month or so back, and I didn't think I could love a color more than that one, but this is absolutely fantastic! I wouldn't have thought I would like a shimmery coral color, but it is GORGEOUS on the lips! Very good summer shade.

Whoever said the lotions were like ketchup packets was spot on. They really are like ketchup packets. Am looking forward to trying them, though.

I wasn't really hoping for one polish shade over any other, so I am ok with the coral. It is really bright though, so I think I will hold off using it till I have some more sun. I think it will look nice against tanned skin, but on the pale me right now... not so much.

The dry shampoo is the only item I'm not excited about. I can't use the dry powdery stuff on my hair. It always makes it gross. I'd try it once, but I think I would rather just try to trade it off as brand new, so... Imma do that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My Klorane cap had a little hole in it. Does anyone else's? It shouldn't affect the actual product, but I just thought it was a little weird.


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 10, 2013)

Spoiler



I am mobile so I hope the spoiler works!!!



I'm fairly happy. Wasn't 100% my dream box, but the shampoo is huge, and I love felt tip eyeliners.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jun 10, 2013)

Just received my second box    www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb20. Green polish. I am happy with both of my boxes this month.


----------



## mishtastic (Jun 10, 2013)

Haven't posted in a while, but was so excited about my box that I had to share. Weight 0.7267









Color club in London Calling, 2.5-oz container of Love Smoothing Shampoo by Davines,the darker LAQA &amp; Co.,  0.25 exfoliate foaming cleanser by suki, and a packet of Love Smoothing Conditioner and Oi/Oil Absolute Beautifying Potion - Yay!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 10, 2013)

.720 wooo hopefully that menas no dupe boxes! 

maybe all us ladies with the .72X are the origins charcoal boxes?!

not that i need a sample, they had a promo i took advantage of last year and I have the 1oz sample, I just pulled it out of the drawer to use tonight


----------



## Rochellena (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received my second box    www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb20. Green polish. I am happy with both of my boxes this month.


 Oh that's my box! I hope get the green polish too. It's so pretty and I don't own any colors like it (which is strange considering mint green is one of my favorite colors.)


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jun 10, 2013)

So... got my first box today, weight on this one was .6600...





I didn't think I was gonna like this box, but it's not half bad

Color Club in London Calling, love this color! omg its so bright! The first thing the bf said is "it really stands out!"

Suki, actually bigger than I expected, and smells amazing. Can't wait to try this (and I'm getting another in my 2nd box)

Chapstick in Cinnamon. right up my alley. I hope its got some spice to it, I can use it right along with my Sriracha chapstick lol

Korres- The only reason I'm not all "wow" about this is because I already have 3 cans of dry shampoo from previous boxes/other subs, PLUS a full size dry shampoo from Beauty Army. I don't use dry shampoo, like, ever. Even camping, I won't need all this dry shampoo lol but its cool.

Tweezerman mini files. Let me say these are frickin cute. I can't say I'll ever use them, so they're staying in their packaging and possibly going to a trade thread I've finally decided to make.

also postcards. They're cute as well. Now, since everyone else did, I had to........


----------



## bookie7 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> .720 wooo hopefully that menas no dupe boxes!
> 
> ...


 box twins!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haven't posted in a while, but was so excited about my box that I had to share. Weight 0.7267
> 
> ...


----------



## Ineri218 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh that's my box! I hope get the green polish too. It's so pretty and I don't own any colors like it (which is strange considering mint green is one of my favorite colors.)


 Hope you get it.


----------



## Alexia561 (Jun 10, 2013)

Finally got my clicky truck with a weight of .635, but the site hasn't updated for me yet. Supposed to arrive on Saturday, but fingers crossed it shows up before then!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 10, 2013)

I am really sad that in nearly two years I have never gotten an eyeko liner. BB HAAAATTTTTEEEES me.  I got old lady perfume but no eyeko. WAHHH.

Okay, tantrum over. It is weird. I never use nailpolish, but I get those all the time. Maybe the makeup goddess is trying to tell me something.  I think these boxes are really a crapshoot but I wish crap would shoot me an eyeko


----------



## JC327 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am really sad that in nearly two years I have never gotten an eyeko liner. BB HAAAATTTTTEEEES me.  I got old lady perfume but no eyeko. WAHHH.
> 
> Okay, tantrum over. It is weird. I never use nailpolish, but I get those all the time. Maybe the makeup goddess is trying to tell me something.  I think these boxes are really a crapshoot but I wish crap would shoot me an eyeko


I swear if I had been thinking about a liner that long, I would have given up and bought it a long time ago.

I find I waste a lot of my own energy pining for something I either might get or I am trying to talk myself out of because buying it seems self-indulgent.  Today, I finally got something in the latter category, and my big regret is that I did not get it sooner. I am glad I am (sort of) frugal, but the amount of time wasted looking for dupes was just stupid.

Plus a lot of people love that liner, so I say treat yourself.





Also, I will be getting Box 3, I am just curious as to what color polish I will be getting.


----------



## klg534 (Jun 10, 2013)

I am SO jealous of everyone getting the shampoo! I love my box, but would LOVE to try that shampoo!!!  Hopefully next month!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 10, 2013)

I got the Eyeko liquid liner in Navy in my box.

Has anyone tried it?

Would love to hear thoughts/opinions!

thanks!!!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I swear if I had been thinking about a liner that long, I would have given up and bought it a long time ago.
> ...


 It looks like it will be Reign in Spain-YAY!


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 10, 2013)

I'll be testing out the eyeliner at work tomorrow. I love my Revlon Colorstay felt tip eyeliners so I'll be comparing to that.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 10, 2013)

i think i've clicked on my box page 100 times today hoping it will finally update 





i guess i should give up because it's 7:30pm, they're probably done operating for the day hahaha (i'll probably still check all night though, while playing animal crossing).


----------



## cari12 (Jun 10, 2013)

Just got one of those Origins sample packs with the mini charcoal mask sample and another freebie sample. $10 shipped! Can't beat that! Thanks for posting about it Kyuu!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Box 24......I am a sad Cookie.


 Hope next month is better for you



.


----------



## Kristen121 (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm getting this box: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb21

Not too excited about the nail polish, I'm not really crazy about any of the colors.

Really excited about the Deva Curl, Suki cleanser, and Eyeko liner, they were all my list of things I wanted to try.

Not thrilled about the nail file, but I will use it.
Overall, I'm happy with my box. Hope it comes tomorrow. 

Also, thank you to whoever posted the Origins deal! I already have a full size of the Charcoal mask, but like it and I am happy to get another and I've been wanting to try more Origins products.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 10, 2013)

Got shipping email today!  0.6480 but no update  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  All the boxes with similar weights on here have mutiples of things I have got before so I assume my box is super awesome or super not awesome.  Hoping that black cat crossing my path today did not interfer with my hopes of getting the goodies I most desire!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hope next month is better for you
> 
> ...


Aw, thanks Jay...also thanks to everyone else with the sympathies lol...stuff updated too fast!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have two more, one for body and another for face... my bf and I just moved into our new place, so I have been working on putting the room together, and like any self respecting beauty nerd would, I have started with my vanity  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello - 1st Makeup Talk Post, but I've been stalking for a while.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 10, 2013)

I used the shampoo/conditioner/oil tonight. My hair isn't dry yet, but feels super soft!!! I will flat iron later and see what happens.


----------



## MUfiend (Jun 10, 2013)

> Yayy! I got my shipping info last week but the tracking page has yet to update (still says wait 24-48 hrs) so I'm hoping it will magically appear in my mailbox todayÂ


Same here...the wait is killing me. My box is taking the scenic route to UPS.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daniellerose (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm also one of those who have been stalking this thread everyday! My account is still showing May's box.  



 I've been checking all day hoping it will change! Hopefully tomorrow it will update! My box weighs .7300 and expected delivery is Friday. I really hope it comes because I'm leaving Saturday at 4:30am for a week!

I think I will be receiving the Davines shampoo, conditioner, and oil due to the weight!


----------



## JLR594 (Jun 10, 2013)

My box page hasn't updated yet but I got my shipping notice.  Weight 0.7340

Suspense is killing me!


----------



## Stephinitely (Jun 10, 2013)

Just got my box! I received Box 10 and am overall pretty pleased 



 Everything will get used and I have 6 samples to review!





 
CC Polish: Mod in Manhattan: Not the color I'd hoped for but it'll get use
Youngblood Mineral Powder: Meh. Not excited but willing to try.
Nail Files: Necessary but not exciting.
Oscar de la Renta perfume: This actually has a nice scent.
Miss Jessie's Jelly Soft Curls: Always willing to try something new on my curls!
SW Basics Lip Balm in Peppermint: SO glad I got peppermint, it will feel so great in summer!


----------



## Meshybelle (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JLR594* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box page hasn't updated yet but I got my shipping notice.  Weight 0.7340
> 
> Suspense is killing me!


 Mine is 0.7360 and hasn't updated either. Maybe we are box twins!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is ah-mazing!!!  You can open your own day-spa!
> 
> ...


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 10, 2013)

> My box page hasn't updated yet but I got my shipping notice. Â WeightÂ 0.7340 Suspense is killing me!Â


Box twins! I'm .735 and dont have a box update. At least I have a clicky truck though.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 10, 2013)

> i think i've clicked on my box page 100 times today hoping it will finally updateÂ
> 
> 
> 
> i guess i should give up because it's 7:30pm, they're probably done operating for the day hahaha (i'll probably still check all night though, while playing animal crossing).





> i think i've clicked on my box page 100 times today hoping it will finally updateÂ
> 
> 
> 
> i guess i should give up because it's 7:30pm, they're probably done operating for the day hahaha (i'll probably still check all night though, while playing animal crossing).


 Ditto ðŸ˜’. It's so funny bec I got the shipping info but no box weight and no box # at noon PST. Then at 5 PM PST, got an email shipping confirmation from BB that my box has been shipped. Checked on shipping info., nothing. It said if the shipping info. have not been changed for 3 days; contact BB for further assistance. ðŸ˜’ ðŸ˜²


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 10, 2013)

@kawaiimeows: maybe BB is sending us a HUGE pkgs with surprise?? Like that full sized cargo blush? ðŸ‘¸


----------



## kira685 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ditto ðŸ˜’. It's so funny bec I got the shipping info but no box weight and no box # at noon PST. Then at 5 PM PST, got an email shipping confirmation from BB that my box has been shipped. Checked on shipping info., nothing. It said* if the shipping info. have not been changed for 3 days; contact BB for further assistance. *ðŸ˜’ ðŸ˜²


 I got mine on 6/6 and it still hadn't updated. My box on the BB website had though - I emailed them since it's been 4 days and I'm impatient!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 10, 2013)

> I got mine on 6/6 and it still hadn't updated. My box on the BB website had though - I emailed them since it's been 4 days and I'm impatient!


 Wow, I'm sorry. That must be frustrating. ðŸ˜ ðŸ˜¤


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the color on you, your toes are almost glowing! It's amazing!  Hopefully it looks that good on my hands.


 I love it too! It is really glowing - its like neon! I was out and about earlier today and happened to look down at my feet &amp; was like omggg they're soo bright!



> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What color is your Mirenesse?  I love the coral polish on you.


  I got Perfect Kiss. which is really pretty!  Thanks - I like it too! I'm thinking I have to get the set!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *starz2night* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woo hoo! My page just updated and I am getting box 36. Pretty excited about all these products and being able to review 6 items this month. Can't wait for my box to come tomorrow!! My weight was .5670 in case anybody is still waiting for their box to show up.
> 
> ...


 Box twins!

My box just came in!  It's an awesome box, but I won't be using most of the items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





I was really hoping for the green or nude polish ( I got purple, and is similar to JoMina by Illamasqua.. I'll stick with my JoMina).    I'm glad I saw the Paul and Joe in person, it was something I was thinking of springing for.  It is kinda dark for me.. even if it is just a primer.. I opened the top and I've come to realize that the bottle is clear..





It's a good size sample (10ml), and the packaging is beautiful, but they sent the darkest color and it's not going to work   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm not interested in lip balms or body butter, but I am stoked about the 6 items to review!

I am super happy that I got the Suki cleanser-  I love this item!!  I bought the full size a few weeks ago, so I'm happy to have the mini for travel.  I'm also happy about the Amika hair mask.  I was just thinking about how I need to buy one.. but it didn't cross my mind when I was at Cosmo Prof today..
My primary box finally has a tracking number, I can't wait to see the contents!!


----------



## BisousDarling (Jun 10, 2013)

> Mine is 0.7360 and hasn't updated either. Maybe we are box twins!


 Me three! I've had my tracking number all day, got my email at the end of the day saying "your box shipped" but still no page update. I just wanna knoooooooow. I already have to wait until the 19th when I get back from vacation, just lemme see what I'm getting!!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh! and I'm a bit behind. 

Ladies, THANK YOU  for setting me straight with the nail polish!!  I will never but remover in polish again!   I think I read it in a teen magazine about 18 years ago, and it stuck with me!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me three! I've had my tracking number all day, got my email at the end of the day saying "your box shipped" but still no page update. I just wanna knoooooooow. I already have to wait until the 19th when I get back from vacation, just lemme see what I'm getting!!


 This is exactly what happened to me today. So we probably have the same box.

I'm kinda hoping/suspecting it's this box, but I'm too lazy to check through the madness of this topic to see what boxes weren't mentioned earlier.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb33

I don't recall seeing this one mentioned (but i might be wrong) and it's one of the few that would be no dupes for me. I think I'm just secretly wanting this box deep down so I'm making myself believe it.

Edit: just saw someome with it on instagram so it might not be this box hmmm.

edit again: or possibly this? https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb25

ok i should give up.


----------



## astrick1 (Jun 10, 2013)

Finally after a long day of waiting I got a clicky truck but says info may take 24 to 48 hours to update and my May box is still showing on the BB website. This has been the longest day of my life!


----------



## mspocket (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ugh. I am disappointed. I am getting the CC polish, that Suki exfoliating scrub, the Davines shampoo and a perfume sample.... the one thing I hoped for, a lip pencil, and i didn't get it. I think it's more frustrating that my box is basically the same as boxes that got the lippy, but the perfume is there instead. : P Boo. Better luck next month I guess.


 same box, same disappointment. Lip products are my fave  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> this may be the month I start trading! I feel like a ton of people ended up with lip pencils and may be willing to trade!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 10, 2013)

I would try it if they would send me one.



> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Eyeko liquid liner in Navy in my box.
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is exactly what happened to me today. So we probably have the same box.
> 
> ...


 That would be a good one and I might have to steal it from you.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is exactly what happened to me today. So we probably have the same box.
> 
> ...


 I got box 33 today.


----------



## AMaas (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box twins!
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box twins!
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *starz2night* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is exactly what happened to me today. So we probably have the same box.
> 
> ...


 I'm in the same boat as you guys. Pretty sure we are all getting the same boxes, but both of the ones you posted have dupe items for me. Hmmm......


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Box 20 for me. Not really excited about this one.
> 
> Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser100% Pure Nourishing Cream
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you guys. Pretty sure we are all getting the same boxes, but both of the ones you posted have dupe items for me. Hmmm......


 hmmmm we might be able to cross those off then. it's nice to compare using who has had items so far and who hasn't!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh Birchbox... now that song is stuck in my head!


----------



## rouxroux (Jun 10, 2013)

Having *major* box envy right now. STILL waiting on my May box. I live in the middle of the ocean, so probably won't get my June box until July. boohoo.

I guessed right--getting box #22! Seems like those who are getting the eyeko are getting it in blue. Kinda excited by that since I don't have any blues.


----------



## Lisa329 (Jun 10, 2013)

I got my box today (#22). They sent me 2 eyeko navy blue liners! Not crazy about blue, but I tried it on, and will keep one just for fun. I wish one was black. 

I like the coral polish but have a China Glaze one that's really similar. Mints were kinda a disappointment, but will get used since I don't want to subject my patients to bad breath.  I'm always up to try anti wrinkle stuff so the Furlesse will be used. Shave cream in blueberry smells really yummy and will go in my suitcase. 

Great makeup day.. huge Sephora haul for my bday, birchbox AND sample society came today in the mail!


----------



## BisousDarling (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmmmm we might be able to cross those off then. it's nice to compare using who has had items so far and who hasn't!


 I was about to say that Box 33 had several dupes for me, so it shouldn't be that one. Since the boxes are so heavy, there's gotta be something big in them. I feel like all of us with the .73 weights are going crazy


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me three! I've had my tracking number all day, got my email at the end of the day saying "your box shipped" but still no page update. I just wanna knoooooooow. I already have to wait until the 19th when I get back from vacation, just lemme see what I'm getting!!





> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is exactly what happened to me today. So we probably have the same box.
> 
> ...


Me four!  What was your weights?  My box is 0.73ish and hasn't updated yet even though it shipped.  I received the Mirenesse last month so those boxes are out for me.  Of course I wouldn't complain if BB decided to give me one in this box also.  The color I received looked bad on me but I loved the feel so I'm hoping to try another color.

I'm guessing if because the weight it has the 3 step system or the laundry bar.  I'm wondering if it could be 1, 8, 26, 27, or 28.


----------



## BisousDarling (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Me four!  What was your weights?  My box is 0.73ish and hasn't updated yet even though it shipped.  I received the Mirenesse last month so those boxes are out for me.  Of course I wouldn't complain if BB decided to give me one in this box also.  The color I received looked bad on me but I loved the feel so I'm hoping to try another color.


 Mine is .736 and I believe pretty much everyone else falls around that. We're dying here!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Me four!  What was your weights?  My box is 0.73ish and hasn't updated yet even though it shipped.  I received the Mirenesse last month so those boxes are out for me.  Of course I wouldn't complain if BB decided to give me one in this box also.  The color I received looked bad on me but I loved the feel so I'm hoping to try another color.


 Well it definitely seems that Mirenesse is out for me then! mine is .74

I've already received a lot of the common things going out right now like the Coola, Eyeko, Klorane, and Whish.


----------



## mspocket (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh Birchbox... now that song is stuck in my head!


 hahah same!!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box #18! (.6297 lbs)
> 
> ...


 I just went camping there two weekends ago and loved it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was about to say that Box 33 had several dupes for me, so it shouldn't be that one. Since the boxes are so heavy, there's gotta be something big in them. I feel like all of us with the .73 weights are going crazy


 I think you're right, I'm trying to figure out what heavy item it could be! I wouldn't complain if it was Davines, but I don't see why our box would be so late shipping if we were getting a more common box like that. Then again, it's hard to predict birchbox.


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Me four!Â  What was your weights?Â  My box is 0.73ish and hasn't updated yet even though it shipped.Â  I received the Mirenesse last month so those boxes are out for me.Â  Of course I wouldn't complain if BB decided to give me one in this box also.Â  The color I received looked bad on me but I loved the feel so I'm hoping to try another color. I'm guessing if because the weight it has the 3 step system or the laundry bar.Â  I'm wondering if it could be 1, 8, 26, 27, or 28.


 I got the laundry bar and mine is .5980 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jun 10, 2013)

Do you want to trade something for the dry shampoo?



> Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello - 1st Makeup Talk Post, but I've been stalking for a while.
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 10, 2013)

For those of you whose BB hasn't updated yet, at least 2 really nice boxes are still in the wild! I will be super envious of anyone getting these: 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb4

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb15


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you whose BB hasn't updated yet, at least 2 really nice boxes are still in the wild! I will be super envious of anyone getting these:
> 
> ...


 i'm still waiting for mine to update, but 15 is definitely out for me because i already got whish, but 4 would be amazing.


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 10, 2013)

> Oh Birchbox... now that song is stuck in my head!


 Hahahah that song hasn't left my head since I pulled up the birchboxes site on my ipad like 10 minutes ago


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a sticker on my forhead between my brows. Damn you BB. You make me look silly on purpose. LOL


----------



## lovepink (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for cheering us up with that!  I could get 4 and the only thing that might keep me from getting 15 is I got it in Pomegrante before.  it was also in a tub not a tube so not sure if that is a "same item" or "similar but different" item!



> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you whose BB hasn't updated yet, at least 2 really nice boxes are still in the wild! I will be super envious of anyone getting these:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 10, 2013)

Good luck to those in waiting!!!!!


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 10, 2013)

> For those of you whose BB hasn't updated yet, at least 2 really nice boxes are still in the wild! I will be super envious of anyone getting these:Â  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb4 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb15


 4 is a possibility for me. I already got the Whish, so 15 is a no-go for me. I've already received several of the products in 33, so that wouldn't work for me.


----------



## StefanieH30 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Thanks for cheering us up with that! Â I could get 4 and the only thing that might keep me from getting 15 is I got it in Pomegrante before. Â it was also in a tub not a tube so not sure if that is a "same item" or "similar but different" item!


 I can get box 4 (no doups) my weight is .5860 My other box is 18 and the weight is .7140


----------



## lovepink (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks!  I am somewhere in the middle with 0.6480!  And all the boxes I have seen on here nearish thta weight have mutiples of items I have received!  I hope my box updates tomorrow!  The suspense is unbearable!



> Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can get box 4 (no doups) my weight is .5860
> My other box is 18 and the weight is .7140


----------



## Roxane68 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just an idea if anyone was REALLY wanting to try the Origins Charcoal Mask, but didn't get it in their BB - Origins has a 10-item sample pack for $10 (PLUS $10 of your next online purchase!), then if you use the code BEST you get a free deluxe sample of the Charcoal Mask, and then they let you choose a free sample (foil pack, they had a few options, I chose the non-anti-aging one!), and free shipping!  I put all the info in the spoiler, so it doesn't make a HUGE post!
> 
> ...


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Well it definitely seems that Mirenesse is out for me then! mine is .74 I've already received a lot of the common things going out right now like the Coola, Eyeko, Klorane, and Whish.


 Same here but not the Klorane. I can narrow it down further by taking that out.


> For those of you whose BB hasn't updated yet, at least 2 really nice boxes are still in the wild! I will be super envious of anyone getting these:Â  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb4 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb15


 I would love Box 4!!!! I love skin care products! I have gotten the Whish already


----------



## sparklegirl (Jun 10, 2013)

I just got my box and was really happy with it until I saw the origins charcoal mask is in some boxes! I really want to try that! I guess I will add that and the lavender nail polish to my wish list and trade the mint/neon green nail polish.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 10, 2013)

> I think you're right, I'm trying to figure out what heavy item it could be! I wouldn't complain if it was Davines, but I don't see why our box would be so late shipping if we were getting a more common box like that. Then again, it's hard to predict birchbox.


 Maybe it is the Origins combo that's heavy? A girl can hope!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe it is the Origins combo that's heavy? A girl can hope!


 seriously! i would have a blast if it turned out to be box 4.

now that i have a massive collection of makeup i've been really in to skin care lately.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Roxane68 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *astrick1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Finally after a long day of waiting I got a clicky truck but says info may take 24 to 48 hours to update and my May box is still showing on the BB website. This has been the longest day of my life!


Same here. I did get a shipping email from BB around 7 so I thought for sure my box would have updated. Nope! Still shows May box. This sucks! No box contents AND no weight! LOL


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 11, 2013)

> For those of you whose BB hasn't updated yet, at least 2 really nice boxes are still in the wild! I will be super envious of anyone getting these:Â  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb4 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb15


 More likely I might get the #4 because in box #15: I've had at least one of that item twice or three times from same brand for different purposes. I did email to BB and asked them to stop sending me that stuff bec I could get it at anywhere. Since then they never send me anymore.


----------



## Roxane68 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you whose BB hasn't updated yet, at least 2 really nice boxes are still in the wild! I will be super envious of anyone getting these:
> 
> ...


I would LOVE to get box 4 but box 15 is out for me since I have already sampled the shaving cream. Fingers crossed for box 4.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 11, 2013)

hmmmmmm it's starting to sound like a lot of us might be a match with box 4! fingers crossed!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 11, 2013)

I wanted to read all 300 posts today (and I will!). My box was delivered on Saturday. I have that .72 box people were posting earlier. BUT I just moved to a new apartment. All packages, trades, etc. coming to this apartment have been marked "delivered" by USPS. Buuuuut, I have yet to receive a SINGLE piece of mail! I'm already incredibly paranoid about mail. This doesn't help. Birchbox already sent me a June replacement box since the stupid land lord gave all of the summer residents the WRONG address. At least it's just a missing BB and some samples from other companies. Some people were sending their weekly paychecks to the incorrect address. ...but still. The box I actually really wanted is the one I got but who knows! It could just be lost or someone else can be enjoying my bright lipstick. Sorry for the rant. It's tough being in corporate temporary housing. Wah. I just want the box that was "delivered" days ago. I am not this much of a brat, I swear.


----------



## Roxane68 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As far as I know, the BEST code expires at midnight! The info posted for this deal on page 41 has the deal expiring today!


I ran and placed an order as soon as I saw you post that! Thanks for being an enabler!


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I ran and placed an order as soon as I saw you post that! Thanks for being an enabler!


 Same... And I didn't even have an interest in trying that mask before you guys posted that offer LOL


----------



## xciaobellax (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I ran and placed an order as soon as I saw you post that! Thanks for being an enabler!


I ordered the samples as well! Thanks for the heads up, I might still get the

Mask
in my 2nd account but I didn't want to risk it! Plus all those extra samples were too good to pass up.


----------



## BisousDarling (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmmmmmm it's starting to sound like a lot of us might be a match with box 4! fingers crossed!!!


 I can actually get either of those boxes, but I'm wondering if I have box 4 since I have acne and oiliness as concerns of mine. I did however, just put that I want less perfume and that would be my 5th sample this year. If it is box 4, that origins stuff must be pretty heavy!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can actually get either of those boxes, but I'm wondering if I have box 4 since I have acne and oiliness as concerns of mine. I did however, just put that I want less perfume and that would be my 5th sample this year. If it is box 4, that origins stuff must be pretty heavy!


 I put less perfume too, but I haven't received one in like four months so I had a feeling I might be overdue. I also have oiliness down I'm pretty sure.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 11, 2013)

> For those of you whose BB hasn't updated yet, at least 2 really nice boxes are still in the wild! I will be super envious of anyone getting these:Â  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb4 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb15


I hope this is true... if so, I'd get box four because I've already received the Whish!


----------



## Xiang (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I put less perfume too, but I haven't received one in like four months so I had a feeling I might be overdue. I also have oiliness down I'm pretty sure.


 I keep switching between more perfume and less perfume. I rarely like perfume samples but I didn't want to be factored out of a 6 item box either by my own action. The folle de joie last month wasn't too bad though. I've actually used it a few times since I got it.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 11, 2013)

I tried out the 29 sampler pack today. not my thing, I hate the way it made my skin feel! It doesn't smell good, either. Can't believe it's that expensive!! however the eye emulsion does have more than 1 use. the other 3 samples are totally 1 use.


----------



## ddave (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm getting box 4 and got my shipping email notification on Sunday night


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So stoked to be getting Box 6! For fellow Box 6ers, I just realized that all the products in the box were featured in the Sneak Peak video which I think is pretty cool. I've never gotten a box like that before!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lainy (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ddave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 4 and got my shipping email notification on Sunday night


box weight?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Mine hasn't updated yet and I am hoping for this box.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 11, 2013)

> As far as I know, the BEST code expires at midnight! The info posted for this deal on page 41 has the deal expiring today!


 I read this as "the best code" and I was all of a sudden convinced this was the best code. ...then I looked for said promo/code. Doh. It is a great code and I did end up ordering the promo sampler and used BEST. hopefully I'll use that $10 off to get modern friction!


----------



## Love Trip (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi Girls!

This sounds creepy but I've been lurking for nearly a year...I'm shy! 



...with BB since June of last year. I read all of your posts religiously every month in hopes of spoilers and I really appreciate them, so a long overdue thank you to everyone. I love the camaraderie that is present here with the love of beauty products. Anyway, I started receiving two boxes 3 months ago and last month I received duplicate boxes, unfortunately all with items I wasn't thrilled for (and I'm pretty easy to please!). I heard it is highly unlikely to receive two identical boxes in one month but it happened to me before the 3 month mark so I was wondering if anyone else has gone through this. I do have completely different beauty profiles on my BB. Regardless, I plan on keeping both accounts because I really love BB and think 10 (or in my case, 20) bucks a month for beauty samples and point perks is totally worth it, even if a box blows sometimes. 

I have not received either box but I know my primary account is box 2 with a weight of 0.713 and the contents are:

1. Color Club wanderlust collection2. Oscar de la Renta something blue3. Suki exfoliate foaming cleanser4. Davines 3-step system
My second account shows a clicky truck (I learned that from you lovely ladies!) with a weight of 0.604 but I am in the dark on what it contains. I miss the days when Birchbox would update the personal box preview on the 10th of the month. I'm a glutton for BB torture, checking my box preview a few times a day!  





Someone mentioned the mini nail files..I tried to personally reply to you but something was amiss (me, I guess! hehe) Sephora used to sell those identical nail file packages, with 10 minis I believe. They don't offer them online but I'm pretty sure they still carry them in store. I have a package or two. I personally didn't like them...they are yours if you want them!


----------



## JessP (Jun 11, 2013)

> ditto! i noticed that too! this was the first month i got two twin boxes on different accounts and I like it. Â the only bummer is getting 40 points this month -___-


Yeah, that part is kind of a bummer! It's too bad we can't review the hair items separately, but I guess it's because 3-step system?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Love Trip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Girls!
> 
> ...


Welcome to Makeuptalk!



Glad you finally joined us!


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Hi Girls! This sounds creepy but I've been lurking for nearly a year...I'm shy!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



My second account shows a clicky truck (I learned that from you lovely ladies!) with a weight of 0.604 but I am in the dark on what it contains. I miss the days when Birchbox would update the personal box preview on the 10th of the month. I'm a glutton for BB torture, checking my box preview a few times a day! Â 



Someone mentioned the mini nail files..I tried to personally reply to you but something was amiss (me, I guess! hehe) Sephora used to sell those identical nail file packages, with 10 minis I believe. They don't offer them online but I'm pretty sure they still carry them in store. I have a package or two. I personally didn't like them...they are yours if you want them!Â  Welcome! This is my third month with two boxes. The first two months I had duplicate boxes, hopefully this month will break my duplicate box streak. I have completely different profiles on both accounts. I think it's more of a luck of the draw type thing.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Love Trip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Girls!
> 
> ...


 Welcome to MUT!! I used to be a lurker until last month when I joined Ipsy and decided that keeping up with 2 very fast moving and enthusiastic threads would probably be a lot easier if I joined in the conversation.


----------



## neighburrito (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lainy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> box weight?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


I'm getting box 4 and the weight I have is 0.4970


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *neighburrito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Lainy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## neighburrito (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oooo... box 4! You lucky duck! Welcome to MUT!


Haha, I just remembered to check to see if BB finally updated my box page.  I was pretty excited to see it was this box.  Thanks for the welcoming...Been lurking for a year!  Feels weird to finally comment.


----------



## Lainy (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *neighburrito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm getting box 4 and the weight I have is 0.4970


dang. I really wanted the mask.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess I'll have to buy it with my points. lol  my box weighs .7310.


----------



## barbyechick (Jun 11, 2013)

so earlier today my box updated to #22 but no shipping number, now my shipping number is linked (not live) and my box is back to may..

i thought this happened last month when my box updated but then changed i assumed i imagined it, now here we are again and its deja vu...has this happened to anyone else 



 lol


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i think i've clicked on my box page 100 times today hoping it will finally update
> 
> ...


 I'm playing animal crossing too  I LOVE it so far so many new things to discover  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

on a BB note... My tracking I got on Thursday still hasn't updated so I emailed them.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mime is .575 but I can't see my box yet.


 Same weight, and I also can't see my box, so we must be box twins.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 11, 2013)

I was one of the people with a box weighing .729 and mine just updated to show I am getting box 26. It's a decent box and everything will get used.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb26


----------



## Steffi (Jun 11, 2013)

My box just updated on the site! I'm getting:

 Box 14, which has Tweezerman filemates (is that the tiny box of files people are getting already? If so Yay!)

Kerastase Chroma Thermique Protect leave in cream

Mirenesse Glossy Kiss (this -might- go up for trade.  I usually only use lipgloss or lip balm)

Coola SPF 30 face moisturizer

One of the Color Club Wanderlust colors like everyone else is getting, just don't know which one yet.
Now I'm glad I went ahead and ordered that origins sample pack for the sample mask that had been posted about last night.





Edit to add:  Box weight is .5900.


----------



## mckondik (Jun 11, 2013)

Yay my gift sub to myself comes through again!  I'm finally getting the glossy kiss I've been coveting!  Makes the gum in my first box much less sad 



  Now I have to convert this to a regular sub and hope my good luck on this box continues!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same weight, and I also can't see my box, so we must be box twins.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Well...it updated, and I'm not too thrilled. Box 19.

29 Cosmetics sampler (blah)
Klorane Dry Shampoo (I haven't found a dry shampoo I can use).
Youngblood Mineral Perfecting Powder (this might be okay, we'll see. I have gotten a couple of similar products in the last couple of months from other places, but I'll get around to trying it.)
Color Club (Blah. DOn't care for the shades, hate the brand)
Nautical Twistbands - I used to go crazy for these, but I chopped my hair off and can't use them.
I'm sad, I really wanted to try the Suki cleanser, charcoal mask, and the lip duo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's not a horrid box but it's several of the things I was specifically hoping not to get. Oh well! I'm sure I'll like something.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Steffi (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well...it updated, and I'm not too thrilled. Box 19.
> 
> ...


 Ack, I wasn't even thinking about not getting the Suki cleanser.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's too early in the morning for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just an idea if anyone was REALLY wanting to try the Origins Charcoal Mask, but didn't get it in their BB - Origins has a 10-item sample pack for $10 (PLUS $10 of your next online purchase!), then if you use the code BEST you get a free deluxe sample of the Charcoal Mask, and then they let you choose a free sample (foil pack, they had a few options, I chose the non-anti-aging one!), and free shipping!  I put all the info in the spoiler, so it doesn't make a HUGE post!
> 
> ...


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 11, 2013)

> I was one of the people with a box weighing .729 and mine just updated to show I am getting box 26. It's a decent box and everything will get used.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb26


 Box twins, yay! I'm pretty happy with these items. Only (minor) bummer is just 4 items to review, but one is something I really wanted. I usually try not to get too excited for anything in particular, so I'm really glad I got this.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm getting box 39.  Is the Youngblood Hi-Definition Hydrating Mineral Perfecting Powder good?  I hate that I'm not getting the Suki or the Eyeko.


----------



## jessicarobin (Jun 11, 2013)

Also getting box #26. I'm excited about everything in it, just a little bummed that it only has 4 items to review, but I had 6 last month, so I guess that's no big deal.


----------



## cbs73 (Jun 11, 2013)

My box finally updated!!!! And NO GUM!!  No joke, it looks like the box was actually tailor made for me (I'm getting box #1 and everything will be used):

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1

I have used those skin care products for the last umpteen years religiously (switching to a more rich moisturizer from Lancome for the harsh Chicago winters) and let me tell you, they work!  For those of you scared/upset by "anti-aging" let me just say, start early with them and you will stave off the look of fine lines and wrinkles!  I'm 40 and I know I don't look it and its partially due to these products  (that and Ma's gene pool for sure!)  Yeah, I know I am probably getting foil packs, but I am heading to the Bahamas for my brother's wedding in a few weeks, so they will be perfect to travel with!  





I am always on the look out for an "independent" perfume (seriously, if I can get it at Macys or CVS, I won't buy it- yes, I AM a perfume snob that way- I cried when Bond No 9 became available in Nordstrom and Sephora- my secret was out!) and if I get the color of the Mirenesse that everyone else has been getting, that will be perfect for the Bahamas too!  

If I get the green nail polish, meh.  I will give it to my other brothers's gf.  If its the peach, it will go to Ma.....I will try the other two colours.  No matter what, I am pretty pleased with my box!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was wondering that too! I got the same box you did and mine weighed: .6410.


----------



## Angelalh (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I am always on the look out for an "independent" perfume (seriously, if I can get it at Macys or CVS, I won't buy it- yes, I AM a perfume snob that way- I cried when Bond No 9 became available in Nordstrom and Sephora- my secret was out!) and if I get the color of the Mirenesse that everyone else has been getting, that will be perfect for the Bahamas too!


 have you gotten to tru out harvey prince perfumes? they are independent and fantastic!!!


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 11, 2013)

Box info on my second account finally updated this morning! I'm getting box 14 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb14 Planning to put some items on my trade list but also excited to try the other ones


----------



## sbeam36 (Jun 11, 2013)

I finally got an update! I'm getting box 14 as well. http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb14. I'm really happy with it!


----------



## dotybird (Jun 11, 2013)

> Well...it updated, and I'm not too thrilled. Box 19.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm sad, I really wanted to try the Suki cleanser, charcoal mask, and the lip duo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â It's not a horrid box but it's several of the things I was specifically hoping not to get. Oh well! I'm sure I'll like something.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am also getting Box 19, and am a little bunmed. This is the second time in a row that I have been less than impressed with my box. This time stings a little more since there are a ton of things I would love to try like the suki cleanser and the LAQA lip color. Hopefully, they will be in future boxes.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 11, 2013)

Finally an update for me!!! Box 26. I'm pretty excited, all items I was interested in so I can't wait to get it! I wanted a lippie but I have way too many makeup products, especially lip products. It was for the best.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm getting box 26 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb26 I like this box but kinda bummed that I have only been a subscriber for 7 months and I was disqualified for close to 75% of the boxes. The other thing is I don't have any of the hair products checked (I'm on hair product over load right now) and I got the davines set. Ill definetly use it though, it will just be awhile lol. Now to wait and see what color polish I get! Hoping for coral or purple! Eta: weight is .7390!


----------



## brio444 (Jun 11, 2013)

Another Box 19 here.   Punishment box?  What a load of crap.  

skincare, skincare, dry shampoo, twistband, nailpolish (probably in whatever color is the worst).  All the stuff I don't want, when there are so many things I wanted this month (for once).  I hate dry shampoo, I don's use it, and give it the lowest rating and scathing reviews every time.  I don't need/use mattifying whatevers and they already sent me the last youngblood matte crap.  I'm about to make my profile say I'm 16 so they stop treating me like a boring old lady, who apparently makes too much oil, and also needs eye cream and ANOTHER twistband.


----------



## jmd252 (Jun 11, 2013)

Yayy! I also finally got an update. Box# 23 for me!! https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb23 I absolutely love this box...don't think I could have picked a better box for myself if I tried (which is good since my other box was....meh). It was worth the long wait for the page to update for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msbelle (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just an idea if anyone was REALLY wanting to try the Origins Charcoal Mask, but didn't get it in their BB - Origins has a 10-item sample pack for $10 (PLUS $10 of your next online purchase!), then if you use the code BEST you get a free deluxe sample of the Charcoal Mask, and then they let you choose a free sample (foil pack, they had a few options, I chose the non-anti-aging one!), and free shipping!  I put all the info in the spoiler, so it doesn't make a HUGE post!
> 
> ...


----------



## kelley (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box twins, yay! I'm pretty happy with these items. Only (minor) bummer is just 4 items to review, but one is something I really wanted. I usually try not to get too excited for anything in particular, so I'm really glad I got this.


 me 3!  excited to try the suki and for the big shampoo sample... but also a bit bummed to only have 4 products to review :[


----------



## jmd252 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Another Box 19 here. Â  Punishment box? Â What a load of crap. Â  skincare, skincare, dry shampoo, twistband, nailpolish (probably in whatever color is the worst). Â All the stuff I don't want, when there are so many things I wanted this month (for once). Â I hate dry shampoo, I don's use it, and give it the lowest rating and scathing reviews every time. Â I don't need/use mattifying whatevers and they already sent me the last youngblood matte crap. Â I'm about to make my profile say I'm 16 so they stop treating me like a boring old lady, who apparently makes too much oil, and also needs eye cream and ANOTHER twistband.


 I get two boxes and that sounds like what I get almost every month on my first box. Oddly, on my second box I changed my age and made myself 10 years older and selected aging and Sun protection as my needs and I tend to get better, more fun boxes than I do on my first account which says my real age (27). It does have a higher income, though. Not sure if that made a difference. I have liked my boxes so much more on the acct where I tweaked my age and needs to reflect those of "a boring old lady" and needs than on the acct where I was completely honest...go figure!


----------



## Sleepygirl (Jun 11, 2013)

I got a great box, but on my little info card the Oscar de la Renta live in love Body Scrub was listed, and I got a perfume sample instead (Oscar de la Renta Something Blue)    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've read about this happening to people before... what do you do?


----------



## jkwynn (Jun 11, 2013)

Getting box 8 on my main account.  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb8

Meh - 3 of the items are dupes from acct B's box this month (box 2, https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb2 the one with 4 reviews, woo hoo, can ya feel the love? 



 ) and the dry shampoo I actually got on acct C/gift sub last month, but will totally use.  

No biggie - That's the risk with multiple accounts, and at least a couple products are different. Any polish but Mod in Manhattan wouldn't be a dupe, though, so fingers crossed for that.  

My mother got exact duplicates this month (box 3 - https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb3) - but her first box had TWO lip pencils, by mistake.  The luck! lol - I gave her mine from last month (the orangey one) and she gets two boxes with them this month, and one of those boxes had an extra one! She went from 0-4 mirenesses (mirenessi?) but 3 of them are the same color.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sleepygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a great box, but on my little info card the Oscar de la Renta live in love Body Scrub was listed, and I got a perfume sample instead (Oscar de la Renta Something Blue)    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I've read about this happening to people before... what do you do?


Just contact their customer service! They are amazing! They'll probably just end up giving you points, since a couple months ago I was missing a sample and that's what they did.


----------



## msbelle (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish I was getting those mini Tweezerman files in my box.. I've kind of been lusting after them, and they don't seem to sell them online? The only Tweezerman files I found on BB appear to be just a single file in a case. I know I've seen similar products in stores, but I want it in my box! Maybe next month =)
> 
> edited to remove spoilers! sorry!


 
I've seen those at Ulta. And they throw the seasonal ones in the clearance bin for a good price.


----------



## jkwynn (Jun 11, 2013)

I just tried the origins "BEST" code this morning, since I didn't end up getting it in my box, and it still worked for me. Woot!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 11, 2013)

> I got a great box, but on my little info card theÂ Oscar de la Renta live in love Body Scrub Â was listed, and I got a perfume sample instead (Oscar de la Renta Something Blue) Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've read about this happening to people before... what do you do?


 This had happened to me twice before. I've always emailed them. Once they sent me the sample I was supposed to get, once they gave me 100 points when they didn't have the sample.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just tried the origins "BEST" code this morning, since I didn't end up getting it in my box, and it still worked for me. Woot!


 I used it too just now.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 11, 2013)

I really want some of those target sample jars since I'm getting two Davines samples in packets. Unfortunately the town I'm staying in for the summer is so small that there isn't even a target


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really want some of those target sample jars since I'm getting two Davies samples in packets. Unfortunately the town I'm staying in for the summer is so small that there isn't even a target


 If you go to the suitcase section of walmart, they have a bottle and jars set in a TSA approved bag. I think I paid about $7-$10 for it.  They are not as cute though.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 11, 2013)

> If you go to the suitcase section of walmart, they have a bottle and jars set in a TSA approved bag. I think I paid about $7-$10 for it.Â  They are not as cute though.


 Oooooh thanks! I'm gonna go check that out.


----------



## BisousDarling (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm excited for box 26 since I really wanted the Davines set, but on that note, I have nothing in my profile set to have warranted that. Definitely not complaining (because I wanted it!) but my hair is set as fine and oily... so maybe the profiles haven't truly kicked in yet? Although, I did avoid getting a perfume, thank god, so maybe they actually have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If you go to the suitcase section of walmart, they have a bottle and jars set in a TSA approved bag. I think I paid about $7-$10 for it.  They are not as cute though.
> ...


----------



## Ashitude (Jun 11, 2013)

My main account finally updated. I am getting Box 8. Laundry Bar!  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb8

The rest I am OK with as long as I do not get another white polish. I want one of the other colors. I heard a lot of good things about the dry shampoo. I would love to find one that works great.


----------



## Adorkibul (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm getting box 23. Kind of meh about the eyeliner &amp; nail file...


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 11, 2013)

WAA WAAAa! I'm getting a dup! If so; I hope for a different color of nail polish and mirenesse lip (saw someone got in scarlet Color). I wouldn't mind having more Suki! ðŸ˜‰ I'm not really a dry shampoo person. I've tried a couple. Maybe this may work. More 100% pure lotions for my hands yippie. Well, I know some of you had dups in the past. Does it mean go up for a trade or can you contact BB CS and return? This is my original acct. I set it up same way as my gift acct except different age. Maybe I should find someone to trade with for Davines tri products bec I have a long hair not oily tho. I've never done trading before.


----------



## gemstone (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> WAA WAAAa! I'm getting a dup! If so; I hope
> 
> for a different color of nail polish and mirenesse lip (saw someone got in scarlet
> ...


 You're just going to have to trade it.  You can maybe find someone to do a full box trade with, too.  I would also change one of the profiles.  That's just the downside to having two boxes, sometimes they end up the same.


----------



## astrick1 (Jun 11, 2013)

My account updated, box #6 for me. I am excited to try everything in my box this month. My box weight is 0.7310 to be del Monday 06/17.


----------



## Shannon28 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Holly120* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the laundry bar and mine is .5980
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1


What color polish did you get with the laundry bar?


----------



## catipa (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was one of the people with a box weighing .729 and mine just updated to show I am getting box 26. It's a decent box and everything will get used.
> 
> 
> ...


This is my box too!  I can't wait until friday-my projected delivery date.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 11, 2013)

My box finally updated as well. Box 8 for me. Sad I am not getting a lippie but everything will be used.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Finally an update for me!!! Box 26.
> 
> I'm pretty excited, all items I was interested in so I can't wait to get it! I wanted a lippie but I have way too many makeup products, especially lip products. It was for the best.


Same here!  I really wanted a Mirenesse lippie.  I got the Laqa in my other box but I don't like bright colored lip products.  I had really been excited for box 4 and the Origins products!  At least I got the sample 10 pack with the free charcoal mask yesterday.  I'm excited for the Suki, and will use the powder esp in the summer.  I wish the hair set was reverse and the shampoo was a foil and the conditioner was a bottle.  I use way more conditioner on my long, dry hair than shampoo.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 11, 2013)

Box 8 for me, so no duplicates: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb8

I thought I was getting box 3 based on weight: 0.6410

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb3

Would have rather had the Origins mask instead of the laundry soap bar.  I like perfume samples so I'm ok with trying the Oscar de la Renta scent.  No real preference on nail color and I will always use dry shampoo.  

My box should be here Saturday.  Yeah as in forever from now.


----------



## catipa (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That coral polish would look great with the popsugar scarf.


Oh yes, they would go perfectly together!!!!


----------



## lorizav (Jun 11, 2013)

Well for all of you who got "punished" with the dry shampoo. I love klorane and it is the one thing I had my heart set on and didn't get. So I will be looking to swap for it, so there's still hope right?


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another Box 19 here.   Punishment box?  What a load of crap.
> 
> skincare, skincare, dry shampoo, twistband, nailpolish (probably in whatever color is the worst).  All the stuff I don't want, when there are so many things I wanted this month (for once).  I hate dry shampoo, I don's use it, and give it the lowest rating and scathing reviews every time.  I don't need/use mattifying whatevers and they already sent me the last youngblood matte crap.  I'm about to make my profile say I'm 16 so they stop treating me like a boring old lady, who apparently makes too much oil, and also needs eye cream and ANOTHER twistband.


I wish for skin care they would send samples that are more then one time use.  Some one here tried it and said it was only one use except for the eye cream.  It takes me a few times to see if I like something or if it will break me out.  One use doesn't help me decide if I like it enough to buy it.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm supposed to be getting box 19 as well and I'm hoping for a nail color that I actually like (the purple) since everything except the twistband will be traded :/


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wish for skin care they would send samples that are more then one time use.  Some one here tried it and said it was only one use except for the eye cream.  It takes me a few times to see if I like something or if it will break me out.  One use doesn't help me decide if I like it enough to buy it.


I absolutely agree.....especially since I'm getting those samples in my box....and gum....I'm getting gum.





I'm sorry ya'll lol the birchbox lover in me in distraught


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* 

WAA WAAAa! I'm getting a dup! If so; I hopefor a different color of nail polish and mirenesse lip (saw someone got in scarletColor). I wouldn't mind having more Suki! ðŸ˜‰ I'm not really a dry shampoo person. I've tried a couple. Maybe this may work. More 100% pure lotions for my hands yippie. Well, I know some of you had dups in the past. Does it mean go up for a trade or can you contact BB CS and return? This is my original acct. I set it up same way as my gift acct except different age. Maybe I should find someone to trade with for Davines tri products bec I have a long hair not oily tho. I've never done trading before.




> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're just going to have to trade it.  You can maybe find someone to do a full box trade with, too.  I would also change one of the profiles.  That's just the downside to having two boxes, sometimes they end up the same.


 Ok, I think I know to trade someone mentioned on here disliking the entire box contents and I do!  Thank you!


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh yes, the trade lists are a lot of fun for me. Addicting. I've gotten rid of so much of my "trash" and gotten lots of treasure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We all love different things, and that rocks!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jun 11, 2013)

This is my 3rd month with my second sub. I should be getting a coupon code soon, right?


----------



## barbyechick (Jun 11, 2013)

finally updated shipping and box, getting #3

nothing terribly exciting, but not bad. i really dont use lip products so hopefully this is good for me


----------



## msbelle (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just tried the origins "BEST" code this morning, since I didn't end up getting it in my box, and it still worked for me. Woot!


Me too! I just saw it this morning and tried it and it worked. I wanted to repost in case others may have missed it.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm getting box 27. Sour grapes about only 4 items to review, but I know I've had many months with more, so I guess it all evens out in the end. At least that is what I'm consoling myself with! It MAY be in the mailbox when I get home tonight! I hope, I hope, I hope! And I don't think today is as hot as it has been so maybe no major meltage is taking place of the lippie so life is good.....so far! LOL


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh yes, the trade lists are a lot of fun for me. Addicting. I've gotten rid of so much of my "trash" and gotten lots of treasure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We all love different things, and that rocks!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oohhh Ooohhh Now you got me excited!!!  






I was about to set up a trade list now; but I realized that I should wait until June 17th (That's when I'm getting my dup) to see what color nail polish and lip come in. I wouldn't mind getting that Laqa &amp; Co. lip. It's cheap; might as well order it. Here's a picture of me wearing YSL Fuschia Matte Lipstick (It's similar to that color from Laqa &amp; Co.) That's why I think Lampchop from Laqa &amp; Co. would work for me.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oohhh Ooohhh Now you got me excited!!!
> 
> ...


Ooooooo, very pretty color! and gorgeous pic!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ooooooo, very pretty color! and gorgeous pic!






 Thanks, Cheshire.. I just feel so bad for you with that box.. Ok, ok, let's make the best of it


----------



## StefanieH30 (Jun 11, 2013)

Except for the nail polish no duplicate items in my two boxes. Hooray


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oohhh Ooohhh Now you got me excited!!!
> 
> ...


 That looks amazing on you... and see if I had gotten that... it would have gone straight into the trade bin (and lots of ladies really wanted it!) so perfect example of us all loving different things. 

I'm so jealous of you ladies who can pull of bright lips!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 11, 2013)

My box finally updated and I am getting box 5...with the dreaded pack of gum. I am getting the Suki though, so that makes me feel a tad better. I am also getting the Mirenesse but I already have two from trades 

Seriously, why are they sending out gum? I'm rather annoyed with it. That is not a beauty item to me...nor was the pen they sent out last month. I guess I should be thankful I have 5 items to review this month.

This box is "meh" for me and I will probably wind up trading most of it. I'm envious of those who are getting box 4.


----------



## Moonittude (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope it goes perfectly. My dog is okay, though she is pretty uncomfortable. I think it is the hardest thing in the world, when a loved one is suffering, and you have to watch, but there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## bookie7 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Getting box 8 on my main account.  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb8
> 
> ...


 I was so hoping to get box 3 and instead I'm getting 26.


----------



## bookie7 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box finally updated and I am getting box 5...with the dreaded pack of gum. I am getting the Suki though, so that makes me feel a tad better. I am also getting the Mirenesse but I already have two from trades
> 
> ...


 I would take your box in a heartbeat. I am getting box 26. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb26


----------



## gemstone (Jun 11, 2013)

> My box finally updated and I am getting box 5...with the dreaded pack of gum. I am getting the Suki though, so that makes me feel a tad better. I am also getting the Mirenesse but I already have two from trades  Seriously, why are they sending out gum? I'm rather annoyed with it. That is not a beauty item to me...nor was the pen they sent out last month. I guess I should be thankful I have 5 items to review this month. This box is "meh" for me and I will probably wind up trading most of it. I'm envious of those who are getting box 4.


 Birchbox will always send out "lifestyle extras" aka non beauty items.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Seriously, why are they sending out gum? I'm rather annoyed with it. That is not a beauty item to me...nor was the pen they sent out last month. I guess I should be thankful I have 5 items to review this month.


I feel this way too! I know they send out lifestyle extras (like tea and pens and stuff) but to me gum doesn't seem very fancy to me and to me a lifestyle extra just seems like it should in some way be fancy or something!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 11, 2013)

> My box finally updated and I am getting box 5...with the dreaded pack of gum. I am getting the Suki though, so that makes me feel a tad better. I am also getting the Mirenesse but I already have two from trades  Seriously, why are they sending out gum? I'm rather annoyed with it. That is not a beauty item to me...nor was the pen they sent out last month. I guess I should be thankful I have 5 items to review this month. This box is "meh" for me and I will probably wind up trading most of it. I'm envious of those who are getting box 4.


 The gum is just one of those things. I'm sure birchbox would categorize it under their catch all "lifestyle" category, like they've done with Luna bars, chocolate, coasters, etc. It seems like a random non-beauty item is a given other month or so.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box finally updated and I am getting box 5...with the dreaded pack of gum. I am getting the Suki though, so that makes me feel a tad better. I am also getting the Mirenesse but I already have two from trades
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox will always send out "lifestyle extras" aka non beauty items.


Yes that's true, but I totally feel where she's coming from. I received the pen last month, and OK, once in a while, no biggie, it's a cool and a handy item to have...but doing it often? That's just no fun!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The gum is just one of those things. I'm sure birchbox would categorize it under their catch all "lifestyle" category, like they've done with Luna bars, chocolate, coasters, etc. It seems like a random non-beauty item is a given other month or so.


I know. I am not normally one to complain...it's sort of luck of the draw. I suppose I have not gotten a "food item" in a while. But if you are going to send me a foodie item...why can't it be those dang macarons?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> #gimmeallthechocolate


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That looks amazing on you... and see if I had gotten that... it would have gone straight into the trade bin (and lots of ladies really wanted it!) so perfect example of us all loving different things.
> 
> I'm so jealous of you ladies who can pull of bright lips!






 Thank you, Jamie...I'm trying to keep myself not to tempt anyone who wants a Box #3 from me.  Although, I did write down what box #'s that I wanted to trade with.. ok ok I better stop here..


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know. I am not normally one to complain...it's sort of luck of the draw. I suppose I have not gotten a "food item" in a while. But if you are going to send me a foodie item...why can't it be those dang macarons?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> #gimmeallthechocolate


OMG AMEN lol



  I mean, I'm on a diet...I don't want to get sugar-free gum, it wouldn't be on my diet ANYHOW (sugar-free or not)....give me chocolate so I can break my diet for 5 minutes and ENJOY it! LOL


----------



## brio444 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm just super-annoyed because this is the first month in a long time where there are tons of new products that I want to try, and tons of boxes that I'm not disqualified for for repeat items, and I get - for me - the crappiest one.  Even the pictures are all white.  If I return to sender, will I get refunded?  Too much to ask for, I'm assuming.  That's how much I hate #19.


----------



## bookie7 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol would one of those numbers be 26?


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bookie7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol would one of those numbers be 26?


 Well, unforunately, I had those items before in box #26 :-(.. 

I'm interested in a full contents of boxes: # 34, #20, #18 (keep dry shampoo), #6 (keep suki), and #4. All of those boxes MUST have the nail polish in 'London Calling' known as lime green. I can't post the trade because I have to wait until the 17th to find out what color nail polish that is and what color the Mirenesse lip color as well.


----------



## basementsong (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm excited for box 26 since I really wanted the Davines set, but on that note, I have nothing in my profile set to have warranted that. Definitely not complaining (because I wanted it!) but my hair is set as fine and oily... so *maybe the profiles haven't truly kicked in yet? *Although, I did avoid getting a perfume, thank god, so maybe they actually have


 That's what I'm thinking - either they're just kicking in for June, or will in July. I checked off the "no more than 6 perfume samples/year" box, but I'm not expecting the 2 perfume samples I got between January &amp; May to count toward the new 6 perfume sample limit for me.

p.s. fellow box 26-er here!


----------



## missionista (Jun 11, 2013)

Box finally updated!  I'm getting #8, with the Suki cleanser, Klorane shampoo, Oscar de la Renta Something Blue, and Laundry bar.  I'm pretty psyched for this one, I'll be able to use everything in it. I love getting perfume samples!  Can't wait to see what color nail polish I get.


----------



## gemstone (Jun 11, 2013)

> I'm just super-annoyed because this is the first month in a long time where there are tons of new products that I want to try, and tons of boxes that I'm not disqualified for for repeat items, and I get - for me - the crappiest one. Â Even the pictures are all white. Â If I return to sender, will I get refunded? Â Too much to ask for, I'm assuming. Â That's how much I hate #19. Â  If anyone got the Davines set and wants the dry shampoo, would love to trade it. Â I **really** wanted to try that one, silicones and all. Â


 From what I remember during the goop fiasco month, if you retern to sender the unopened box they'll refund you.


----------



## gemstone (Jun 11, 2013)

> Well, unforunately, I had those items before in box #26 :-(..Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I know this supposed to go on the trade list forum
> ...





Spoiler: I know this supposed to go on the trade list forum



I think if you're hoping to do a full box trade you're going to have to be way less picky, as you're probably going to have to did someone who also got double boxes. If you have to have specific things, it'll probably be easier to trade items individually.


----------



## basementsong (Jun 11, 2013)

Noooo! My box is out for delivery... in another state! It was so close to me this morning, and now if USPS MI is to be taken for its word, my box is chilling up by Baltimore.

Not cool, USPS. Not. cool.






Mostly I just wanted to review the items in my box so I can get to 300 points tonight and _finally_ order the Lulu Organics hair powder and hopefully receive it before I head out to a conference next Wednesday. Even with the "I have not tried this product" option in box reviews, I feel so bad reviewing an item I haven't tried!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 11, 2013)

> I think if you're hoping to do a full box trade you're going to have to be way less picky, as you're probably going to have to did someone who also got double boxes. If you have to have specific things, it'll probably be easier to trade items individually.


 Wow, really? Ok great advice. I thought I could save myself trips to post office or $$ to ship out to different people or limit myself with time searchin searching to find something bec some don't post very good detailed pictures. LOL. Ok ok I gotta take a chill pill ;-)


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Noooo! My box is out for delivery... in another state! It was so close to me this morning, and now if USPS MI is to be taken for its word, my box is chilling up by Baltimore.
> 
> ...


 Me to UPS:





My UPS dude was having a bad day yesterday and didn't deliver some stuff I was expecting even though it showed Out for Delivery...what is the deal with UPS this week?! lol


----------



## starz2night (Jun 11, 2013)

Sad about the primer! I am really fair skinned too, so it probably won't work for me either. I was kinda hoping for a different color nail polish as well, I just got a purple Zoya in my Ipsy box last month, so I am set with purple for awhile. I was really hoping for either the suki and amika though, and wa-la, I got both!

I also got the full sized cargo blush last month, and full sized Nexus leave in conditioner the month before, so am feeling pretty lucky in the Birchbox world!!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 11, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

Oohhh Ooohhh Now you got me excited!!!  





I was about to set up a trade list now; but I realized that I should wait until June 17th (That's when I'm getting my dup) to see what color nail polish and lip come in. I wouldn't mind getting that Laqa &amp; Co. lip. It's cheap; might as well order it. Here's a picture of me wearing YSL Fuschia Matte Lipstick (It's similar to that color from Laqa &amp; Co.) That's why I think Lampchop from Laqa &amp; Co. would work for me. 





That color looks gorgeous on you! 







> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Birchbox will always send out "lifestyle extras" aka non beauty items.


 That may be the case but it doesn't mean that people have to like it! 







> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *starz2night* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sad about the primer! I am really fair skinned too, so it probably won't work for me either. I was kinda hoping for a different color nail polish as well, I just got a purple Zoya in my Ipsy box last month, so I am set with purple for awhile. I was really hoping for either the suki and amika though, and wa-la, I got both!
> 
> I also got the full sized cargo blush last month, and full sized Nexus leave in conditioner the month before, so am feeling pretty lucky in the Birchbox world!!


 I am pale to the point of looking see through because you can see my veins through my skin. The primer blended right in to my skin and you cannot see it at all. Seriously, try it out.


----------



## LindaD (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks like new Pick Two Sampler packs are up (I think they weren't there last night, but I might be wrong):

theBalm Stainiac in Beauty Queen and WEI Pomegranate Buffing Beads

Cargo Lip Gloss in Athens and CoTZ Natural Skin Tone SPF 40

Oscar Blandi Hair Lift Mousse and Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream (unavailable, but showing, so should be available soon)


----------



## puppyluv (Jun 11, 2013)

Has anyone else gotten box 10? Mine is on it's way. I'm really hoping that I don't get the white polish, but I already saw a box 10 with it so I'm fairly certain I will.


----------



## easybreezy (Jun 11, 2013)

I am getting Box 18 (0.600lbs.).  Should be here on Wednesday!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb18

 
Suki Foaming Cleanser: I think this will be my favorite thing in the box.  Can't wait to try it!
Klorane Dry Shampoo: Not very excited about this one.
Laqa Lip: Both of the colors are way too bright for me.  This one might convince me to start trading.
Color Club: I hope I get the green!
Twistband: I got a lace-print twistband in my September 2012 box.  I didn't like it then because my hair was too short, but I have been using it to keep my wet hair out of my face in the mornings.  I'm considering buying more, but I would only buy solid colors.  The lace pattern got stretched out and started looking ratty really quickly.  Anyway, I am happy to have another one while I continue debating whether I want to purchase more or not.
Overall it is a good box with a nice mix of products, but I am only really excited about the Suki.


----------



## whompidy (Jun 11, 2013)

It seems really unfair that we only have 4 products to review (box 26 here too). They should at least allow review points to be 25 each for those that only come with 4. But alas, it doesn't matter to me because I've decided I'm using my $20 in points and finally canceling my account. I've had bad boxes for so many months, I'm so over it. I'd rather that put ten bucks toward an indie polish sub or order.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting Box 18 (0.600lbs.).  Should be here on Wednesday!
> 
> ...


 I just got Box 18 today!  My nail polish (and every other Box 18 I've seen on Instagram) had

Mod in Manhattan (off-white).  Maybe you can trade for the green?  My Twistband was pink with blue seahorses (ADORABLE!), but I've seen different patterns, so yours may be different.  Pretty sure on the nail polish, though!


----------



## easybreezy (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got Box 18 today!  My nail polish (and every other Box 18 I've seen on Instagram) had
> 
> ...


----------



## littlemissvixen (Jun 11, 2013)

> Me to UPS: :eusa_naughty: My UPS dude was having a bad day yesterday and didn't deliver some stuff I was expecting even though it showed Out for Delivery...what is the deal with UPS this week?! lol


 i feel your pain! our mailman never came yesterday! my tracking has said out for delivery since yesterday morning and it still says my delivery date is yesterday lol our outgoing mail wasnt even picked up so i'm positive the mailman never came. what's the deal with that?? oy!


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 11, 2013)

Just got my first box! Opening right now...pics to follow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 11, 2013)

> Just got my first box! Opening right now...pics to follow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Correction...it's my second account


----------



## gemstone (Jun 11, 2013)

> It seems really unfair that we only have 4 products to review (box 26 here too). They should at least allow review points to be 25 each for those that only come with 4. But alas, it doesn't matter to me because I've decided I'm using my $20 in points and finally canceling my account. I've had bad boxes for so many months, I'm so over it. I'd rather that put ten bucks toward an indie polish sub or order.


 ...then people with four products to review would have 100 points and everyone else would have 50? That's seems way less fair than some people having 40 and some having 50.


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 11, 2013)

That's the box from my second account, which is strange since I've always received my main account first hmm... I guess I'll shoot CS an email


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 11, 2013)

Gah! How to make a spoiler from an ipad?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *whompidy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems really unfair that we only have 4 products to review (box 26 here too). They should at least allow review points to be 25 each for those that only come with 4. But alas, it doesn't matter to me because I've decided I'm using my $20 in points and finally canceling my account. I've had bad boxes for so many months, I'm so over it. I'd rather that put ten bucks toward an indie polish sub or order.


 It balances out, though. There are months I've had 4 items to review, but there are also months I've had 6. Since 5 is kind of the BB "norm", it all balances out in the end.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 11, 2013)

> It balances out, though. There are months I've had 4 items to review, but there are also months I've had 6. Since 5 is kind of the BB "norm", it all balances out in the end.


 Exactly, I've had four, five, and six item boxes. I think four and six are less common so it all evens out. Also all my four sample boxes usually have been great sample sizes.


----------



## SandyNoemy (Jun 11, 2013)

I looked on the site to see what box I'm getting and I was sooo exited to see I had the lip pencil AND 2 origins products! The moisturizer and the mask. I was going to cancel this month and when I saw what I was getting I had second thoughts about canceling BUT THEN I saw on instagram that a girl got my same box. I was disappointed to see the moisturizer was a tiny foil sample, maybe enough for one use. Even so this has been my best box this year, and that's sad. looks like I'll be saying goodbye to birchbox this month.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really wanted to use Bunny from Julep (I know some of you are Julep Maven but this is not the wrong post because I used Color Club in Regin in Spain) Bunny took forever to dry in between iced cold water dippings/fan blowing. It took an hour for two coats. I gave up and switched to Essie in White polish and two coats dried faster with iced water dippings/fan blowing in between under 15 mins. Still no clicky truck; as most you have mentioned that they have until end of the day to release the clicky truck. Someone posted that on their FB page and of course BB replied,"Please wait until the end of the day." Go figure, thank you, I listened to you guys first


 Love your mani &amp; pedi.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *whompidy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It seems really unfair that we only have 4 products to review (box 26 here too). They should at least allow review points to be 25 each for those that only come with 4. But alas, it doesn't matter to me because I've decided I'm using my $20 in points and finally canceling my account. I've had bad boxes for so many months, I'm so over it. I'd rather that put ten bucks toward an indie polish sub or order.
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So stoked to be getting Box 6! For fellow Box 6ers, I just realized that all the products in the box were featured in the Sneak Peak video which I think is pretty cool. I've never gotten a box like that before!
> 
> ...


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love your mani &amp; pedi.






 Thank you.....


----------



## JC327 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just an idea if anyone was REALLY wanting to try the Origins Charcoal Mask, but didn't get it in their BB - Origins has a 10-item sample pack for $10 (PLUS $10 of your next online purchase!), then if you use the code BEST you get a free deluxe sample of the Charcoal Mask, and then they let you choose a free sample (foil pack, they had a few options, I chose the non-anti-aging one!), and free shipping!  I put all the info in the spoiler, so it doesn't make a HUGE post!
> 
> ...


----------



## CBritt (Jun 11, 2013)

Does anyone know the size of the Oscar de la Renta body scrub??


----------



## mrskatemarie (Jun 11, 2013)

Another box 26er here. Does anyone know what color polish we're getting in that box?

Also, I always want to try those hair bands and I never get one!


----------



## msbelle (Jun 11, 2013)

Origins is keeping that code active, I think the orders are coming in. I accidently clicked on it twice for the sample bag and they have a limit of one. It's a great assortment for $10 imo.

I don't mind the extras they put in the box, I liked the coasters and ordered a set. They are well made and you don't have to wash them. And they last a long time before you have to throw them out. I liked the pen, too. I received the purple   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cbs73 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> have you gotten to tru out harvey prince perfumes? they are independent and fantastic!!!


 You know, I have never gotten a Harvey Prince perfume sample in my 16 months subbing to Birchbox- I feel like I must be the only one!  I've gotten the Joya "Scent of Soulmates" which I went nuts over.  I'm actually wearing the Sage + Fasten "Common Sense" I received in a box right now.  I also really liked the L'Occitane Jasmin and Bergamote one I got in the Birchbox Home box I bought myself. 

Of course, if someone handed me a bottle of Chanel's Coco Noir, I wouldn't turn my nose up at it. I adore that one.  I drove my poor mom nuts dragging her from perfume store to perfume store looking for it in Aruba last year.....


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 11, 2013)

It seems like a lot of people are unhappy with the twistbands... I will gladly take any twistbands off anyone's hands. Especially if they have seahorses. Ever since I got my first one in my first box I have been in looooove. And I'm not going to chop my hair off anytime soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dotybird (Jun 11, 2013)

> I'm just super-annoyed because this is the first month in a long time where there are tons of new products that I want to try, and tons of boxes that I'm not disqualified for for repeat items, and I get - for me - the crappiest one. Â Even the pictures are all white. Â If I return to sender, will I get refunded? Â Too much to ask for, I'm assuming. Â That's how much I hate #19. Â


 My thoughts exactly!


----------



## injectionenvy (Jun 11, 2013)

It looks like I'm getting box 1. This month marks my 2 year anniversary with BB. I remember they used to do special anniversary boxes with extra samples. I guess they don't do that anymore? I only have 4 products to review



I wrote to them asking if they still give point incentives to those looking to renew their yearly sub.  Nope. Kinda bummed this is how they show their appreciation to loyal customers. Guess this is my last box!


----------



## sarah1820 (Jun 11, 2013)

This month is so confusing! I "signed" back up after I cancelled last month just so I could get points for reviewing and cancelled again right after; not knowin that I'd be receiving Junes box. And of course the weekend I move from North Carolina to Pennsylvania is when the box gets delivered and 2 days before my mail forwarding got put in place! So thankfully they're sending another box but hopefully it's a good one! Also, is there a way to review products without being subscribed to the monthly boxes again? the site says you can still gain points but I couldn't figure out last month.


----------



## whompidy (Jun 11, 2013)

My math was a mess, which does not bode well for my upcoming trig exam. Sorry about that! If they could evenly distribute points for everyone, I wouldn't complain. The current system is flawed and really unfair to people who receive four items.

ETA: I don't think I've ever received a box with six items. I get what people are saying, but in that case it never truly balances out. I'm glad everyone else is happy with Birchbox - hopefully someone like that can take my spot when I cancel!


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 11, 2013)

Is anyone else receiving this box?


----------



## Xiang (Jun 11, 2013)

Just got my box today. Did anybody notice the code on the postcards? 35 bonus points!! =)


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jun 11, 2013)

Got my box today. I finally got the eyeko skinny liner and its dry. I opened it and the felt tip came off with the lid. You can see there is no product inside  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SassyVee (Jun 11, 2013)

My daughter got box # 7 and her twistband is blue and white stripes. It says it's from the nautical collection, but it's not shown on the Birchbox site. It's cute, but she was hoping for one of the others. Have any of you gotten one like this or a different one that's not shown?


----------



## JLR594 (Jun 11, 2013)

Box 26 for me.  

Are the pages not completely uploaded or just four items?  I've always gotten at least five and only one time got six.  I need more points!


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks like box 15 for me on account #2. Looks like a very good box. Hopefully none of the items are foils.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for posting!





> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just an FYI, if you wanted to try the Origins Charcoal mask and already have your box/know you didn't get it, Origins just sent me this email:
> 
> ...


 I just got in on this deal (code is still active). Thank you for posting! I'm looking forward to trying this mask!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else receiving this box?
> 
> ...


----------



## drk51284 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else receiving this box?
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Jun 11, 2013)

Got my box today! =)

Box 9
Shipping Weight: 0.5780 (coincidentally same weight as box 7, I believe)





Anybody got any crafty DIYs to make non-sprayable perfume samples sprayable? =p

Mirenesse Glossy Kiss is in shade Cheeky Kiss.

ColorClub in Reign in Spain (will be going on trade list)

Twistband

Oscar De la Renta Something Blue

Klorane Dry Shampoo (will be going on trade list)


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else receiving this box?
> 
> ...


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am. I am scheduled to get this (box 5) by Monday.





> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Are you guys excited???

I really wanted a box with the gum !!! I don't know why, I just did lol. So I am happy for that...have you guys seen an actual picture of this box?


----------



## Melsy17 (Jun 11, 2013)

Just saw the plus 2 pack updated on the bb site. Anyone know what size the cargo lipgloss is? Trying to decide if I want to pick that one.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems like a lot of people are unhappy with the twistbands... I will gladly take any twistbands off anyone's hands. Especially if they have seahorses. Ever since I got my first one in my first box I have been in looooove. And I'm not going to chop my hair off anytime soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I loved twistbands, and if this was a couple of months ago, I'd have been ecstatic to get another one! lol...but, I'll probably keep it because I'm sure I'll grow it back out a bit soon. At least the nautical print ones are adorable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As for the points complaints (re: only having 4 items, no bonus incentives, etc) I get bummed about that stuff too, but I do think it's helpful if we remind ourselves that the points are a bonus, and one cool perk of Birchbox..honestly, the only reason I resubbed to BB after quitting a while back is that I missed using the points as a way to save up for splurges, as none of the other subs offer that. At the end of the day, of course I'd prefer to get 50 or 60 points for reviewing my items each month, but if I get only 40, that is still free money to spend...


----------



## drk51284 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Are you guys excited???
> ...


I'm pretty excited. I didn't care about that particular item, but I'll definitely use it... and in fact, I wanted the Origins stuff - but I just did the sample pack/BEST code thing, so I'm perfectly happy now! But overall, pretty pleased in general. All of my boxes recently have been "pleasant" - a good combination of 1-2 things I really wanted to try, 1 dud, and 1-2 things that are nice but I wouldn't write home about.

I haven't seen a picture of this box, but I've seen almost all the items in other boxes.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Are you guys excited???
> ...


  LOL! I am not particularly excited for the gum but...I am looking forward to the other items. I haven't seen a pic of the actual box but I did see a pic of a box with the lotion sample in it and it's NOT a foil so I am happy about that! Now, my fingers are crossed I get a nice scent.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried everything in my box already and LOVE it!
> 
> ...


----------



## Stephinitely (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else gotten box 10? Mine is on it's way. I'm really hoping that I don't get the white polish, but I already saw a box 10 with it so I'm fairly certain I will.


 I got box 10 and it had the white  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was hoping it would look different on and when it didn't I was so bummed I decided to go nautical to make myself feel better (also I was going through twistband envy)!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 11, 2013)

Does anybody have a polish color for box 26 with the Youngblood product? I am super excited about my boxes this month! Hopefully the polishes aren't dupes


----------



## JC327 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First time posting and a newbie to the MUT community!  So excited that others are obsessive about their birchbox and beauty subscriptions!
> 
> ...


 Welcome!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 11, 2013)

> I got box 10 and it had the white  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was hoping it would look different on and when it didn't I was so bummed I decided to go nautical to make myself feel better (also I was going through twistband envy)!


 LOVE your nails!


----------



## Angelalh (Jun 11, 2013)

has anyone gotten box 26 yet? is there only 4 items?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 11, 2013)

> has anyone gotten box 26 yet? is there only 4 items?


 It's not four items, it's six, each Davines item is reviewable.


----------



## littlemissvixen (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Stephinitely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 10 and it had the white  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was hoping it would look different on and when it didn't I was so bummed I decided to go nautical to make myself feel better (also I was going through twistband envy)!


 your nails are so cute! i've been sick all day (and fighting with the post office about my birchbox!) and you just inspired me to do some nail art as a little pick me up...i just wish i had my new color club nail polish to include in my design! (i'm 99% sure i'm getting the green and i'm stoked!)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 11, 2013)

> Does anybody have a polish color for box 26 with the Youngblood product? I am super excited about my boxes this month! Hopefully the polishes aren't dupes


 I'm curious too because I'm getting box 26! I haven't seen any pics on Instagram yet but mine is a state away.


----------



## puppyluv (Jun 11, 2013)

> I got box 10 and it had the white  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was hoping it would look different on and when it didn't I was so bummed I decided to go nautical to make myself feel better (also I was going through twistband envy)!


 Darn! I will def pass it on to my sis then. She loves doing cute nail art like you did. Thanks for the inspiration! Good thing about these sub boxes is I can always find someone to give my unwanted stuff away to, and it's nice to be able to brighten someone else's day.


----------



## Stephinitely (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *littlemissvixen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> your nails are so cute! i've been sick all day (and fighting with the post office about my birchbox!) and you just inspired me to do some nail art as a little pick me up...i just wish i had my new color club nail polish to include in my design! (i'm 99% sure i'm getting the green and i'm stoked!)


 Thanks! I hope you feel better soon!



> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Darn! I will def pass it on to my sis then. She loves doing cute nail art like you did. Thanks for the inspiration!
> 
> Good thing about these sub boxes is I can always find someone to give my unwanted stuff away to, and it's nice to be able to brighten someone else's day.


 That's an awesome attitude, I feel the same away about my unwanted samples.


----------



## Ashitude (Jun 11, 2013)

I love this! Makes me feel better about getting the white. I may try a nautical theme this weekend.



> Originally Posted by *Stephinitely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 10 and it had the white  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was hoping it would look different on and when it didn't I was so bummed I decided to go nautical to make myself feel better (also I was going through twistband envy)!


----------



## easybreezy (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not four items, it's six, each Davines item is reviewable.


 I think there are six items, but the three Davines samples are treated as a "system" that is only reviewable for 10 points.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Stephinitely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 10 and it had the white  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was hoping it would look different on and when it didn't I was so bummed I decided to go nautical to make myself feel better (also I was going through twistband envy)!


Cutest nautical mani ever! I love it


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love this! Makes me feel better about getting the white. I may try a nautical theme this weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree.....especially since I'm getting those samples in my box....and gum....I'm getting gum.
> ...


Ah man  I'm so sorry!


----------



## stinezy (Jun 11, 2013)

How is birchbox about replacing broken items? My box had the mirenesse lip gloss and the cap came off while it was being shipped and it got all over. I love the color though so I'd love a replacement to try it out. Anyone have any experience in this? I will say I emailed them already but it says the return time ATM is 3 days.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box finally updated and I am getting box 5...with the dreaded pack of gum. I am getting the Suki though, so that makes me feel a tad better. I am also getting the Mirenesse but I already have two from trades
> 
> ...


 I would have loved that box also!  I really wanted the Mirenesse and the Suki.  I got the Suki at least!


----------



## wildsp187 (Jun 11, 2013)

Anyone get box 29 yet?  I was curious about the nail polish color..


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stinezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How is birchbox about replacing broken items? My box had the mirenesse lip gloss and the cap came off while it was being shipped and it got all over. I love the color though so I'd love a replacement to try it out. Anyone have any experience in this? I will say I emailed them already but it says the return time ATM is 3 days.


 Normally, they will send out a replacement if they have extras in stock, and if not they will compensate with points.


----------



## StefanieH30 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Just saw the plus 2 pack updated on the bb site. Anyone know what size the cargo lipgloss is? Trying to decide if I want to pick that one.


 I got one in my box last month it's a good size, if I was at home I would take a picture.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think there are six items, but the three Davines samples are treated as a "system" that is only reviewable for 10 points.


 weird, i saw people saying they were all reviewable but mine didn't update until today, so i hadn't tried. that kinda sucks.


----------



## Kristen121 (Jun 11, 2013)

Had a super stressful day at work but all was forgotten when I came home to find my Birchbox waiting for me!





Color Club in Reign in Spain-I wanted either this color or the purple. I would have preferred the purple, but I'll use this one too
DevaCurl 3-Step System-Super excited about trying this! It's packets, but they are generously sized.

Eyeko liner in black-I love black eyeliner!

Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser-I was hoping to try this, can't wait to try it.

Tweezerman Itty Bitty Nail File-I really don't need another nail file, but these are cute. I'll use them.
My four year old is making "mail" to bring to her friends at daycare tomorrow with the postcards and my 18 month old is happily ripping up the tissue paper from the box, so my Birchbox made everyone happy, except my hubby who said "Do you really need _more _stuff?"


----------



## KayEss (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stinezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How is birchbox about replacing broken items? My box had the mirenesse lip gloss and the cap came off while it was being shipped and it got all over. I love the color though so I'd love a replacement to try it out. Anyone have any experience in this? I will say I emailed them already but it says the return time ATM is 3 days.


 I think it depends, but I'm pretty sure BB usually gives people points to make up for damaged items.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> weird, i saw people saying they were all reviewable but mine didn't update until today, so i hadn't tried. that kinda sucks.


I does kinda stink that other times they have had another system with more than one product you were able to review them all separately (if I remember right).  Oh well, it's free $ anyway. 

I am kinda bummed about the Pick Two's though.  I just spent all my points on both accounts last month and I love the pick two choices now.  I'm too cheap to spend $35 to get it free since I have spent too much on makeup/skin care lately.  Maybe I can find the Cargo lip gloss in the trades.


----------



## wildsp187 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone get box 29 yet?  I was curious about the nail polish color..


 

Looks like this is my box.. from instagram.. lavender!!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 11, 2013)

> I would have loved that box also!Â  I really wanted the Mirenesse and the Suki.Â  I got the Suki at least!


 I should add...I would totally be more excited about this box if I didn't have the Mirenesse already. I would probably be ecstatic because I really wanted the Mirenesse last month....lol the one rare moment where trading has bit me in the @ss.


----------



## sarah1820 (Jun 11, 2013)

> My daughter got box # 7 and her twistband is blue and white stripes. It says it's from the nautical collection, but it's not shown on the Birchbox site. It's cute, but she was hoping for one of the others. Have any of you gotten one like this or a different one that's not shown?


 I'm so obsessed with the nautical style and I hope I get something from the collection in one of my boxes!!!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 11, 2013)

Do any of you know of a dupe for the green (London Calling) CC polish? Their formula really doesn't work for me (terrible staining and chips super fast) and I was actually going to pass it straight off to my cousin, but since the colour intrigued me I decided to try it out. I ended up absolutely loving the green so I'm hoping to find a dupe with a brand that I actually do like, and I don't think I've ever seen any.

Pic behind the spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wildsp187 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sarah1820* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For other nautical obsessed people, I got this bag at Old Navy.. specifically for the Anchors.  Mine is teal though..





http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=7374&amp;vid=1&amp;pid=386720072


----------



## sarah1820 (Jun 11, 2013)

that is so freaking cute!! I wish I was that talented



> I got box 10 and it had the white  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was hoping it would look different on and when it didn't I was so bummed I decided to go nautical to make myself feel better (also I was going through twistband envy)!


----------



## sarah1820 (Jun 11, 2013)

love it!



> For other nautical obsessed people, I got this bag at Old Navy.. specifically for the Anchors.Â  Mine is teal though..
> 
> http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=7374&amp;vid=1&amp;pid=386720072


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 11, 2013)

...I NEED THIS.



> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For other nautical obsessed people, I got this bag at Old Navy.. specifically for the Anchors.  Mine is teal though..
> 
> ...


----------



## mrskatemarie (Jun 11, 2013)

> I'm curious too because I'm getting box 26! I haven't seen any pics on Instagram yet but mine is a state away.


 Reign in Spain!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 11, 2013)

MAIL MYSTERY SOLVED. It turns out I've been checking the wrong bank of mailboxes the whole time. You know what's sketchy? The fact that I've been able to open someone else's mail box!

Once I found *my* box I opened it up and it was full of mail -- including my long awaited-delivered-on-Saturday BOX 6! I have the greeny CC. Woot woooooo.


----------



## reepy (Jun 11, 2013)

I can't find the spoiler thread for some reason so I don't know what number box I got.  It did weigh .5070 and it contains:

Lavender Color Club (Pardon My French - really pretty color)
Joie perfume vial (another perfume vial!)
Mirenesse Glossy Kiss Lipstick (full size)
Origins - Plantscription Eye Treatment (sample sized tube)
Origins - VitaZing Moisturizer (foil)

Not sure what I'm keeping or trading yet....


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 11, 2013)

> Had a super stressful day at work but all was forgotten when I came home to find my Birchbox waiting for me!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



My four year old is making "mail" to bring to her friends at daycare tomorrow with the postcards and my 18 month old is happily ripping up the tissue paper from the box, so my Birchbox made everyone happy, except my hubby who said "Do you really need _moreÂ _stuff?" I got the same box!!


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 11, 2013)

> I loved twistbands, and if this was a couple of months ago, I'd have been ecstatic to get another one! lol...but, I'll probably keep it because I'm sure I'll grow it back out a bit soon. At least the nautical print ones are adorable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As for the points complaints (re: only having 4 items, no bonus incentives, etc) I get bummed about that stuff too, but I do think it's helpful if we remind ourselves that the points are a bonus, and one cool perk of Birchbox..honestly, the only reason I resubbed to BB after quitting a while back is that I missed using the points as a way to save up for splurges, as none of the other subs offer that. At the end of the day, of course I'd prefer to get 50 or 60 points for reviewing my items each month, but if I get only 40, that is still free money to spend...


 I know you're right about the points. However, I can't help but be bummed out by only getting four reviewable items this month. Especially since there were 6 items in my box.


----------



## danacampbell22 (Jun 11, 2013)

I LOVE the coral color polish, I just got mine and got the mint green color. But seriously... what's all the hype about with the dry shampoo, I have like 6 bottles now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't even use them.


----------



## Meshybelle (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not four items, it's six, each Davines item is re


 I have box 26 and when you review the, Davines Three Step System, you only get 10 points. You can review each item in the review, but won't get points for all of them. All you get is 40 points for this box.


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 11, 2013)

> weird, i saw people saying they were all reviewable but mine didn't update until today, so i hadn't tried. that kinda sucks.


 I contacted Birchbox about the Davines and I kinda got mixed answers. First they said the Davines was part of a three step system they were promoting and had to be reviewed as a system. Then they said that the conditioner and oil were extras and therefore not reviewable for points. Either way I'm just going to get 40 points this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well hopefully I get a six item box next month.


----------



## Xiang (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> MAIL MYSTERY SOLVED. It turns out I've been checking the wrong bank of mailboxes the whole time. You know what's sketchy? The fact that I've been able to open someone else's mail box!
> 
> Once I found *my* box I opened it up and it was full of mail -- including my long awaited-delivered-on-Saturday BOX 6! I have the greeny CC. Woot woooooo.


 Yay! Haha, Sometimes I'm surprised at how much a tiny mail box can hold. I have a po box that's super tiny. Tbh, I'm not quite sure how the mailman is able to keep fitting things in there if I don't check it for a few days... but apparently he manages all right. I've never once gotten the call to come clear up my box, although there were a few times where I'm standing there trying to tug everything out.


----------



## Shannon28 (Jun 11, 2013)

Has anyone received box 1 yet?


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Stephinitely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 10 and it had the white  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was hoping it would look different on and when it didn't I was so bummed I decided to go nautical to make myself feel better (also I was going through twistband envy)!


Love it!


----------



## bookie7 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not four items, it's six, each Davines item is reviewable.


 It all shows up as only 1 item to review not 3.


----------



## Roxane68 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 27. Sour grapes about only 4 items to review, but I know I've had many months with more, so I guess it all evens out in the end. At least that is what I'm consoling myself with! It MAY be in the mailbox when I get home tonight! I hope, I hope, I hope! And I don't think today is as hot as it has been so maybe no major meltage is taking place of the lippie so life is good.....so far! LOL


I am getting box 27 also. I was hoping for box 4. So glad I ordered the Orgins sample pack and got the free mask. Only being able to review 4 products sucks but maybe I will like the products. Birchbox likes to send me the 3 step systems. I received the DevaCurl one last month.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jun 11, 2013)

I got my second box today. I tried uploading a pic but it's not working...and the spoiler option has disappeared from my phone...so here goes. Shampoo, foil packet conditioner, foil packet oil. (hahaha like clockwork) face scrub. Cc polish in Mod in Manhattan, Something blue perfume. Well, I might use the scrub. If my first sample runs out lol. That stuff seems like its gonna last forever!! Not sure about the polish since I'm planning on buying the whole set lol.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Melsy17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just saw the plus 2 pack updated on the bb site. Anyone know what size the cargo lipgloss is? Trying to decide if I want to pick that one.


 when i got it in my box in april it was full size. kinda like the size of a mac lipglass but in a skinnier tube.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Stephinitely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 10 and it had the white  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was hoping it would look different on and when it didn't I was so bummed I decided to go nautical to make myself feel better (also I was going through twistband envy)!


 very cute! you should enter the color club contest!


----------



## Roxane68 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Stephinitely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 10 and it had the white  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was hoping it would look different on and when it didn't I was so bummed I decided to go nautical to make myself feel better (also I was going through twistband envy)!


Very cute!


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> For other nautical obsessed people, I got this bag at Old Navy.. specifically for the Anchors.  Mine is teal though..
> ...


 And here are the shoes to match at shoedazzle:  http://shoedazzle.com/products/ANYA-1927#464


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I contacted Birchbox about the Davines and I kinda got mixed answers. First they said the Davines was part of a three step system they were promoting and had to be reviewed as a system. Then they said that the conditioner and oil were extras and therefore not reviewable for points. Either way I'm just going to get 40 points this month
> 
> ...


 if the conditioner and oil were extras and not reviewable for points, why was i able to review the simple eye roller and the pen? those were "extras" and they don't even sell those friggin things in their shop.  i smell bs birchbox...


----------



## PrincessPuff (Jun 11, 2013)

I got the mod in Manhattan and was disappointed until i saw your post! you inspired me to do some nail art


----------



## wildsp187 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And here are the shoes to match at shoedazzle:  http://shoedazzle.com/products/ANYA-1927#464


Or these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/the-peoples-movement-ballet-flat/3452492?cm_cat=datafeed&amp;cm_ite=the_people%27s_movement_ballet_flat:660163&amp;cm_pla=shoes:women:flats&amp;cm_ven=Google_Product_Ads&amp;mr:referralID=1e2a48e0-d2fa-11e2-9389-001b2166c62d





http://www.dsw.com/shoe/rampage+maiken+flat?prodId=281866&amp;cm_mmc=CSE_GPS_Rampage_281866&amp;mr:trackingCode=DC8FFD3F-3D9D-E211-ACC7-001B2163195C&amp;mr:referralID=NA&amp;mr:adType=pla&amp;mr:ad=27721802144&amp;mr:keyword=&amp;mr:match=&amp;mr:filter=24706946984&amp;adtype=pla

SO CUTE!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if the conditioner and oil were extras and not reviewable for points, why was i able to review the simple eye roller and the pen? those were "extras" and they don't even sell those friggin things in their shop.  i smell bs birchbox...


 Yeah that doesn't make sense, the only life style extra i haven't been able to review in my 15 months with birchbox was the note card in the gossip girl box. And people have gotten shampoo and conditioners before that they could review separately.


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stinezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How is birchbox about replacing broken items? My box had the mirenesse lip gloss and the cap came off while it was being shipped and it got all over. I love the color though so I'd love a replacement to try it out. Anyone have any experience in this? I will say I emailed them already but it says the return time ATM is 3 days.


This happened to mine in April. I emailed BB and they sent me a new one in the same color.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gifQuote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *quene8106*
> 
> ...


 My only complaint over this 4 item situation is that they aren't being consistent with what they've done in the past and are giving out conflicting excuses. I've personally had more boxes with 6 items than 4 so it's more than evened out and I'm not upset, but it doesn't make sense that they would accept separate reviews for some sets of products and not for others. To me, from a business standpoint, giving out $1 extra in points and lots of happy customers far outweighs saving $2 in points and a bunch of disappointed/upset customers, especially when unhappy ones are much more vocal (and prone to cancel if this turns out to be their tipping point) than happy ones.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 11, 2013)

I had the same cap-came-off problem with my Mirenesse.  I sent email to Birchbox letting them know that it would be awesome if they could shrink-wrap these things in the future.  It seems like the Sumita eyeliners were sealed, so it seems like they should be able to do that with these as well.  It's salvageable, so I'm fine with not getting another one, but points would be always be groovy.  Even better would be to not receive a box with a product smeared all over the inside.

And now to try the exfoliating cleanser!  I love the smell of lemongrass, so I am hoping this works nicely for me.  I actually don't have many facial scrubs, so this is on my seriously-considering-buying list based on the smell alone.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jun 11, 2013)

Got my box today and I'm just unsure how I feel about it. Got the Davine Shampoo which is a really generous sample, the conditioner (foil packet), oil (foil packet), the scrub (excited to try), and the Youngblood powder. I nearly died over the size of the powder sample. I'm usually quite optimistic when it comes to my boxes, but something about that just irked me. It's possible I'm wrong and will get many many uses out of it. 

This will also be my first month with Ipsy. Thinking of putting them on a three month run and evaluating which I like more at the end, to decide if I really need two. Anyone else get this box?

Oh got the cc polish in "Reign in Spain" Beautiful color, I just don't like the formulation


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 11, 2013)

Please stop... My wallet can't keep up with my eyes!!!!



> Or these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/the-peoples-movement-ballet-flat/3452492?cm_cat=datafeed&amp;cm_ite=the_people%27s_movement_ballet_flat:660163&amp;cm_pla=shoes:women:flats&amp;cm_ven=Google_Product_Ads&amp;mr:referralID=1e2a48e0-d2fa-11e2-9389-001b2166c62d
> 
> http://www.dsw.com/shoe/rampage+maiken+flat?prodId=281866&amp;cm_mmc=CSE_GPS_Rampage_281866&amp;mr:trackingCode=DC8FFD3F-3D9D-E211-ACC7-001B2163195C&amp;mr:referralID=NA&amp;mr:adType=pla&amp;mr:ad=27721802144&amp;mr:keyword=&amp;mr:match=&amp;mr:filter=24706946984&amp;adtype=pla SO CUTE!


----------



## mspocket (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Stephinitely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 10 and it had the white  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was hoping it would look different on and when it didn't I was so bummed I decided to go nautical to make myself feel better (also I was going through twistband envy)!


 those are adorable!! The white is Mod In Manhattan?


----------



## JessicaK (Jun 11, 2013)

I got my second box today! I love the hair tie!



Spoiler


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Got my box today and I'm just unsure how I feel about it. Got the Davine Shampoo which is a really generous sample, the conditioner (foil packet), oil (foil packet), the scrub (excited to try), and the Youngblood powder. I nearly died over the size of the powder sample. I'm usually quite optimistic when it comes to my boxes, but something about that just irked me. It's possible I'm wrong and will get many many uses out of it.Â  This will also be my first month with Ipsy. Thinking of putting them on a three month run and evaluating which I like more at the end, to decide if I really need two. Anyone else get this box? Oh got the cc polish in "Reign in Spain" Beautiful color, I just don't like the formulation


 I have both ipsy and bb and like having both. BB lets me try random stuff I would never normally try ( and get points to buy cool stuff!!), while ipsy concentrates more on cosmetics. I love both!


----------



## jessicarobin (Jun 11, 2013)

Got my box today. They forgot to put the Suki cleanser in my box. I emailed them and got a response saying their estimated response time is three days. I'm going to have to call them. I'm feeling very mixed. I love the products, but I hate having to complain to get them all, plus I only get 4 that can be reviewed. It's a series of tiny issues that kind of irks me.


----------



## mspocket (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> MAIL MYSTERY SOLVED. It turns out I've been checking the wrong bank of mailboxes the whole time. You know what's sketchy? The fact that I've been able to open someone else's mail box!
> 
> Once I found *my* box I opened it up and it was full of mail -- including my long awaited-delivered-on-Saturday BOX 6! I have the greeny CC. Woot woooooo.






 that is so weird...but hooray since nobody got into your box and took your BB!!

 


> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My only complaint over this 4 item situation is that they aren't being consistent with what they've done in the past and are giving out conflicting excuses. I've personally had more boxes with 6 items than 4 so it's more than evened out and I'm not upset, but it doesn't make sense that they would accept separate reviews for some sets of products and not for others. To me, from a business standpoint, giving out $1 extra in points and lots of happy customers far outweighs saving $2 in points and a bunch of disappointed/upset customers, especially when unhappy ones are much more vocal (and prone to cancel if this turns out to be their tipping point) than happy ones.


 agreed 100%!


----------



## mspocket (Jun 11, 2013)

Well now that my box is here I'm ready for next month's box already


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 11, 2013)

> Well now that my box is here I'm ready for next month's box already


 Haha right? Umm... July spoilers now please. Is it weird that I feel like the months have gone by much quicker when I have boxes to wait on?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 11, 2013)

Box 26 has reign in spain!

yay that means no dupes for me, my box 18 had the mod in manhattan


----------



## SassyVee (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today and I'm just unsure how I feel about it. Got the Davine Shampoo which is a really generous sample, the conditioner (foil packet), oil (foil packet), the scrub (excited to try), and the Youngblood powder. I nearly died over the size of the powder sample. I'm usually quite optimistic when it comes to my boxes, but something about that just irked me. It's possible I'm wrong and will get many many uses out of it.
> 
> ...


 I'm going to be getting the Youngblood powder sample too. How big is it? What color are they sending out, translucent or warmth?


----------



## mspocket (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha right? Umm... July spoilers now please.
> 
> Is it weird that I feel like the months have gone by much quicker when I have boxes to wait on?


 haha same!! I'm always like "spoilers already? didn't I just get my box?"


----------



## SassyVee (Jun 11, 2013)

Now I see the size of the powder, but I can't tell if it says what the color is. You all may be able to read it, but my 42 year old eyes can't. This is how I feel when I try to read small print 



  



> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 26 has reign in spain!
> 
> yay that means no dupes for me, my box 18 had the mod in manhattan


----------



## cskeiser (Jun 11, 2013)

I received box #2 and my polish was "Mod in Manhattan"...the white/beige color... I'm okay with it..I have a bunch of other polishes similar to the other colors.


----------



## Lainy (Jun 11, 2013)

i've gotten 4 hair oil products in the last 6 months.... stop it birchbox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Jun 11, 2013)

Here's my box with the white polish, and like others mentioned before, it's super streaky and really hard to work with. So I decided to spice it up with some Essie glitter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Great success!


----------



## Stephinitely (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for your responses to my nautical nails ladies! There aren't many people in my real life who get excited over manis like I do so it's really nice to have you all to share with. 







> Originally Posted by *mspocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> those are adorable!! The white is Mod In Manhattan?


 Yup! It comes out as a white with maybe a slight tint of beige. Nothing special but I'm trying to put it to good use!


----------



## Stephinitely (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my box with the white polish, and like others mentioned before, it's super streaky and really hard to work with. So I decided to spice it up with some Essie glitter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Great success!


 That looks GORGEOUS! Love the glitter Essie!


----------



## basementsong (Jun 11, 2013)

So, there's a package room in my apartment building. It's staff only, except when you get a large, bulky, or heavy package -- then they make you come pick it up instead of bringing it to you. I got a soap.com delivery today that was far from light, so I had to go grab it from the package room... and sitting in there were at least 3 Birchboxes waiting to be picked up!! Mail Innovations or USPS "misrouted" my box today (not sure who dropped the ball on it) and it drove me nuts to see those pink boxes just sitting there! They were all marked as having arrived before the 10 too which made me so envious! I just want my box, and three other ladies in my building are just chilling without theirs. Meanwhile I obsessively track mine and RUSH home the day I know it's going to be delivered so I can get my paws on all my sweet, sweet samples! (Why yes, I _am_ a bit on the impatient side!



)

But anyway! I'm getting the Davines set in my box (#26) when it arrives, and I have to say... based on the pic OiiO just posted I am not optimistic about getting 3 samples of the whole system. (3 uses is what BB says you should be able to get out of one of their samples, right?) The shampoo and oil look fine, but the conditioner packet... well, my just-past-shoulder-length, super super thick, super super abundant hair laughs at that packet. We're looking at one use for me. Maybe one and a half. Though I do have to give BB credit where it's due: I am so glad they're sending all three parts of the "system" together. I know some ladies have been getting _just_ shampoo packets the past few months, and that make zero sense to me. (Seriously, just a shampoo packet??? wha??)


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 11, 2013)

Got my box 27 today. Got Reign in Spain as my polish color. I know many of you love the color, maybe I went fishing too much in my youth because on me it just says fishing lure! Lol Love the size of the shampoo... Okay....when is next month's box coming??


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Got my box 27 today. Got Reign in Spain as my polish color. I know many of you love the color, maybe I went fishing too much in my youth because on me it just says fishing lure! Lol Love the size of the shampoo... Okay....when is next month's box coming??


 Love that!!! Lol! Fishing lure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Jun 11, 2013)

ladies that got the eyeko in navy this month:

the beauty department did a really pretty tutorial using navy eye liner a couple days ago:

http://thebeautydepartment.com/2013/06/dress-it-up/#more-10349


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my box with the white polish, and like others mentioned before, it's super streaky and really hard to work with. So I decided to spice it up with some Essie glitter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Great success!


 Your box is all color coordinated! very east coast summery cream yellow and baby blue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 11, 2013)

Box 18


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my box with the white polish, and like others mentioned before, it's super streaky and really hard to work with. So I decided to spice it up with some Essie glitter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Great success!


 loving the theme in your box photos :]


----------



## Xiang (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, there's a package room in my apartment building. It's staff only, except when you get a large, bulky, or heavy package -- then they make you come pick it up instead of bringing it to you. I got a soap.com delivery today that was far from light, so I had to go grab it from the package room... and sitting in there were at least 3 Birchboxes waiting to be picked up!! Mail Innovations or USPS "misrouted" my box today (not sure who dropped the ball on it) and it drove me nuts to see those pink boxes just sitting there! They were all marked as having arrived before the 10 too which made me so envious! I just want my box, and three other ladies in my building are just chilling without theirs. Meanwhile I obsessively track mine and RUSH home the day I know it's going to be delivered so I can get my paws on all my sweet, sweet samples! (Why yes, I _am_ a bit on the impatient side!
> 
> ...


 Awwwww =(


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my box with the white polish, and like others mentioned before, it's super streaky and really hard to work with. So I decided to spice it up with some Essie glitter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Great success!


 I find all the Color CLub polishes I have tried to be hard to work with (and I think I have 5 of them, 6 as soon as my box gets here) and I was really hoping not to get this shade, but it looks so pretty under the glitter! Maybe I want it after all, it'd give me an excuse to buy more glitter polishes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looks great!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 11, 2013)

I've heard it's the brushes on the minis that make the CC polishes awful. I've never tried a full size one to find out for myself though. I usually just use the minis BB sends me for nail art type things.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my box today. They forgot to put the Suki cleanser in my box. I emailed them and got a response saying their estimated response time is three days. I'm going to have to call them. I'm feeling very mixed. I love the products, but I hate having to complain to get them all, plus I only get 4 that can be reviewed. It's a series of tiny issues that kind of irks me.


 send them a direct message on twitter with your e-mail address associated with the account. they have a quick turnaround on there! or try inboxing them on facebook. hope this speeds it up!


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my box with the white polish, and like others mentioned before, it's super streaky and really hard to work with. So I decided to spice it up with some Essie glitter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Great success!


 OMG! I love this mani! You should enter it in the birchbox contest!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 11, 2013)

> I've heard it's the brushes on the minis that make the CC polishes awful. I've never tried a full size one to find out for myself though. I usually just use the minis BB sends me for nail art type things.


 I have a few full size Color Clubs and I think the brush is a little different than most (thicker bristles I think?) which is why they tend to be streaky. It's not a brand I would go out of my way to get, but they do have some REALLY pretty colors and holos!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a few full size Color Clubs and I think the brush is a little different than most (thicker bristles I think?) which is why they tend to be streaky. It's not a brand I would go out of my way to get, but they do have some REALLY pretty colors and holos!


 I know right! They really do have some colors I like on the BB site, I've just never taken the plunge. The next time I place an order and have extra points or need to bump up my $ amount, I might try out a full size.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a few full size Color Clubs and I think the brush is a little different than most (thicker bristles I think?) which is why they tend to be streSaky. It's not a brand I would go out of my way to get, but they do have some REALLY pretty colors and holos!


 See, I would love to try their holos! But I always just get the cremes...and I am not a huge fan of cremes in general...if BB wishes to send out CC a billion times a  year (yes, slight exaggeration) I wish they'd send us a fun holo!


----------



## cskeiser (Jun 11, 2013)

Ugh...just tried the Something Blue perfume.....not a spray vial, and the scent...ugh...I wouldn't buy it for my grandmother. It went right into the trash. BTW my card said I should've received a scrub and not the perfume; guess I'll send BB an email tomorrow.


----------



## Dalylah (Jun 12, 2013)

Looks like I am getting box 36. Pretty happy with what I am getting.


----------



## CBritt (Jun 12, 2013)

Does anyone know what color the CC is for box 1?


----------



## CBritt (Jun 12, 2013)

So maybe off topic, but for full size orders, has anyone had Birchbox ship items separately? I ordered the Beauty Protector, Fortune Cookies, and a Pick Two, and I have two separate shipping notifications. Anyone have this happen to them?


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like I am getting box 36. Pretty happy with what I am getting.
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Jun 12, 2013)

> That's the box I got. It's pretty awesome!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Which polish did you get?


----------



## kira685 (Jun 12, 2013)

Anybody get their box #6? I saw one with the green polish, just wondering if that's consistent since there does seem to be theme with the colors and box numbers.


----------



## JLR594 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have box 26 and when you review the, Davines Three Step System, you only get 10 points. You can review each item in the review, but won't get points for all of them. All you get is 40 points for this box.


 This disappoints me.  I only have 240 points.


----------



## LadyK (Jun 12, 2013)

My box has been in NY for 3 days now.  I have #13 and am excited about the contents.


----------



## Xiang (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ugh...just tried the Something Blue perfume.....not a spray vial, and the scent...ugh...I wouldn't buy it for my grandmother. It went right into the trash. BTW my card said I should've received a scrub and not the perfume; guess I'll send BB an email tomorrow.


 That scent was kinda odd. I was expecting something feminine because of the description white musk, bourbon vanilla, lychee, lily of the valley, mandarin...

But it was completely different from my expectations like there was another scent altogether that covered all those mentioned.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anybody get their box #6? I saw one with the green polish, just wondering if that's consistent since there does seem to be theme with the colors and box numbers.


 yup. i got two box 6's and i got the green polish in both boxes.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my box with the white polish, and like others mentioned before, it's super streaky and really hard to work with. So I decided to spice it up with some Essie glitter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Great success!


Super cute! I was thinking it would make a good base for glitters. I'm super not surprised it's terrible and streaky though. :| It looked that way from other people's swatches.

UGH Stop shoving Color Club down our throats, BB. :| I wouldn't even be super upset, but it's literally every other month and they don't really do other polish brands anymore. We already all know about Color Club, please show us something else.


----------



## kira685 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yup. i got two box 6's and i got the green polish in both boxes.


 Thanks!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 12, 2013)

They're uploading the box photos now!  I'm really liking the new composition of these photos.  I was just thinking the other day that it was time for a change as far as that was concerned.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That's the box I got. It's pretty awesome!
> ...


----------



## LindaD (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my second box today! I love the hair tie!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Had a super stressful day at work but all was forgotten when I came home to find my Birchbox waiting for me!
> 
> ...


 I think i'm getting that same box.


----------



## Lily V (Jun 12, 2013)

So they've finally changed my May box to the June box pictures..  laundry soap.  I'm getting laundry soap. 



  How in the world is reminding me of housework anything hip or trendy, or a treat for me??!!  UGH. No, just no.  No cute nautical twistbands? No pretty laqa lippie? And oscar de la renta. UGHHHHHH. I like perfume samples- unique or niche perfumeries sure (like Atelier, harvey prince, Ineke, etc etc) But oscar de la renta- I can walk into any old macys &amp; get one for free (sample)- and I've yet to ever smell an oscar de la renta that didn't remind me grandmas or rich old spinster aunties  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nooooooooooooooooooooo, just N. O.   well, at least I got the suki cleanser- was kinda interested in trying that... but man, 1 out of 5. That's really crappy odds for me.




 Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser Ships Free


 Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk Ships Free


 The LaundressÂ® Wash and Stain Bar Ships Free


 Color Club Wanderlust Collection  Ships Free
Show All 




  
Oscar de la Renta Something Blue
Ships Free


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, there's a package room in my apartment building. It's staff only, except when you get a large, bulky, or heavy package -- then they make you come pick it up instead of bringing it to you. I got a soap.com delivery today that was far from light, so I had to go grab it from the package room... and sitting in there were at least 3 Birchboxes waiting to be picked up!! Mail Innovations or USPS "misrouted" my box today (not sure who dropped the ball on it) and it drove me nuts to see those pink boxes just sitting there! They were all marked as having arrived before the 10 too which made me so envious! I just want my box, and three other ladies in my building are just chilling without theirs. Meanwhile I obsessively track mine and RUSH home the day I know it's going to be delivered so I can get my paws on all my sweet, sweet samples! (Why yes, I _am_ a bit on the impatient side!
> 
> ...


 I received just conditioner one month it was the cilantro one. I was like  what al I supposed to do with this?  I like to try stuff from the same brands together.


----------



## gemstone (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received just conditioner one month it was the cilantro one. I was like  what al I supposed to do with this?  I like to try stuff from the same brands together.


 see, I'm not that way at all!  I prefer my shampoo/conditioner to be from different brands!  IMO *having* to use the same brand is just a marketing ploy.


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 12, 2013)

> Here's my box with the white polish, and like others mentioned before, it's super streaky and really hard to work with. So I decided to spice it up with some Essie glitter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Great success!


 I love Essie glitter topcoat! I'm wearing the gray CC that was sent out a few months ago with pink Essie glitter on the tips and its been a week and my mani still looks fabulous! I wear the silver on my toes all.year.round. It especially looks great over Tiffany blue shades.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 12, 2013)

Do they send out discounts for 9 month anniversaries? Can't remember what the intervals are.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bookie7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do they send out discounts for 9 month anniversaries? Can't remember what the intervals are.


 They do. I just used my 9 month code last month!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They do. I just used my 9 month code last month!


 EXCELLENT. I'll try to wait to place my order until they send those out. Hopefully the pick twos aren't all gone already by that point...


----------



## cari12 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try 9months20 - I used mine about a week before they emailed me and it worked. I think you just have to be in the month that it is for.


 Ah, not working...yet. But I'll keep trying! Thanks


----------



## JC327 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So... got my first box today, weight on this one was .6600...
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Love Trip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Girls!
> 
> ...


 Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *neighburrito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jun 12, 2013)

> Ah, not working...yet. But I'll keep trying! ThanksÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think "20off" still works on $35+ orders  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## keegansmum10 (Jun 12, 2013)

Looks like I am getting this box

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb15

has any one else gotten this box and is the bb cream a tube or foil packet?


----------



## catipa (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anybody have a polish color for box 26 with the Youngblood product?
> 
> I am super excited about my boxes this month! Hopefully the polishes aren't dupes


I got the coral color in my box and the postcards.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jun 12, 2013)

> Box 18


 This was my dream box! *sigh*


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So pretty I  hope I get that color!


 I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! I love this color!


----------



## Ashitude (Jun 12, 2013)

Ugh My post lady so soooo lazy. Instead of getting out of her truck to put my package on the porch she posted as undeliverable. Now I have to try and track it down. Seriously, was my house/porch missing when you came by??!! It is not like it has to be signed for.

This is what I get for complaining about my box. lol


----------



## jessicarobin (Jun 12, 2013)

Hrmph.  I called this morning and they're sending me my missing Suki cleanser.  I was totally expecting some points for the trouble of having to call and wait 3-10 days for a sample I am supposed to receive.  Oh well!


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Ugh My post lady so soooo lazy. Instead of getting out of her truck to put my package on the porch she posted as undeliverable. Now I have to try and track it down. Seriously, was my house/porch missing when you came by??!! It is not like it has to be signed for. This is what I get for complaining about my box. lol Â


 Sorry, that sucks! You made me laugh though!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my box with the white polish, and like others mentioned before, it's super streaky and really hard to work with. So I decided to spice it up with some Essie glitter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Great success!


 I love your nails! They are so pretty


----------



## dotybird (Jun 12, 2013)

Box 19.  A complete fail for me.  The hair tie is cute (pink with blue seahorses) but they don't work for me.  And the color nail polish is London Calling.  All will go up my trade list if anyone is interested!


----------



## jilla1020 (Jun 12, 2013)

I finally got my clicky trucks today on both my accounts but still no update or tracking. I wonder what boxes are left?!! I hope I get something good.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh My post lady so soooo lazy. Instead of getting out of her truck to put my package on the porch she posted as undeliverable. Now I have to try and track it down. Seriously, was my house/porch missing when you came by??!! It is not like it has to be signed for.
> 
> This is what I get for complaining about my box. lol


 lol she should work for DHL, she'd fit right in with the horrific service they "provide." It's ridiculous how many horror stories my friend and I both have about them.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 19.  A complete fail for me.  The hair tie is cute (pink with blue seahorses) but they don't work for me.  And the color nail polish is London Calling.  All will go up my trade list if anyone is interested!
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh My post lady so soooo lazy. Instead of getting out of her truck to put my package on the porch she posted as undeliverable. Now I have to try and track it down. Seriously, was my house/porch missing when you came by??!! It is not like it has to be signed for.
> 
> This is what I get for complaining about my box. lol


 Oh that sucks. It seriously doesn't take that long to leave the truck and put a package on a porch. =(


----------



## gemstone (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *I prefer to use the same brand not because I "have to" but because they are specifically designed to work together. It's not just a marketing ploy. I do not get the same results when I mix brands that I do when using the same brand of shampoo and conditioner. And don't even get me started on scents clashing. *


 I think this is just another body chemistry thing then!  I have used pairs of the same shampoo+conditioner in the past and not even noticed a difference than when I mix and match.  I prefer my shampoo and conditioner to do different things.  Right now I use John Freida's Go Blonder for my shampoo and living proof's no frizz conditioner.  Yeah, _maybe_ my fair would be slightly lighter or have a few less flyaways if I used the "system," but I want both, damnit! 





I still think it's a way to get people to buy more from a brand.


----------



## dotybird (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow, I'm really surprised at the low value proposition of this box, it's barely the BB that I fell 'in love' with last April.  BB, where is your swagger?
> ...


----------



## Jeaniney (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have used pairs of the same shampoo+conditioner in the past and not even noticed a difference than when I mix and match.  I prefer my shampoo and conditioner to do different things.  I still think it's a way to get people to buy more from a brand.


 I completely agree.  In some brands, I love the conditioner but the shampoo just doesn't do anything for me.  I prefer to mix and match to find my perfect combination, not just what the brand thinks my perfect combination is.  Everyone is different though!  Use what works!


----------



## Roxane68 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my box 27 today. Got Reign in Spain as my polish color. I know many of you love the color, maybe I went fishing too much in my youth because on me it just says fishing lure! Lol
> 
> Love the size of the shampoo... Okay....when is next month's box coming??


Thanks for posting the polish color of this box. I am getting box 27. Reign in Spain....is that the coral color?


----------



## klg534 (Jun 12, 2013)

I got my box yesterday! It is amazing! I was so excited about the suki, primer, and yes to carrots, but was BLOWN away by the Violet Oasis!  If anyone else got the body butter from Violet Oasis, TRY IT, it SMELLS AMAZING! I got the orange, vanilla and fennel. I used it last night (since its a foil packet) and wished I had something to save it in and use sparringly! In LOVE. If anyone Doesn't want it i would also be happy to take it off your hands!  




 Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser Ships Free


 amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask - 500 ml Ships Free


 Yes Toâ„¢ Carrots Lip Butter - Set of 4 Ships Free


 Paul &amp; Joe BeautÃ© Moisturizing Foundation Primer Ships Free
 



 Color Club Wanderlust Collection Ships Free


 Violet Oasis Therapeutic Body Butter Ships Free


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting the polish color of this box. I am getting box 27. Reign in Spain....is that the coral color?


 Yep!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 12, 2013)

> I got my box yesterday! It is amazing! I was so excited about the suki, primer, and yes to carrots, but was BLOW away by the Violet Oasis! Â If anyone else got the body butter from Violet Oasis, TRY IT, it SMELLS AMAZING! I got the orange, vanilla and fennel. I used it last night (since its a foil packet) and wished I had something to save it in and use sparringly! In LOVE. If anyone Doesn't want it i would also be happy to take it off your hands! Â


 I got that body butter in my box. I meant to use it last night but I forgot. I'm glad you like it. I love orange vanilla and now I'm super excited to get home and try it!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Stephinitely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## OiiO (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love your nails! They are so pretty


 Thank you!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anybody have a polish color for box 26 with the Youngblood product?
> 
> I am super excited about my boxes this month! Hopefully the polishes aren't dupes


 Those are great boxes!


----------



## mspocket (Jun 12, 2013)

Was a little disappointed at first to receive Mod In Manhattan since the 3 other colors were adorable, but I painted my nails with it and actually really like it (despite the thickness and streakiness). Now I am happy about this color since I tend to stray away from "boring" colors and only buy the brightest ones. Yay birchbox!!


----------



## mspocket (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think this is just another body chemistry thing then!  I have used pairs of the same shampoo+conditioner in the past and not even noticed a difference than when I mix and match.  I prefer my shampoo and conditioner to do different things.  Right now I use John Freida's Go Blonder for my shampoo and living proof's no frizz conditioner.  *Yeah, maybe my fair would be slightly lighter or have a few less flyaways if I used the "system," but I want both, damnit!*
> 
> ...


 hahah you have a point!! Why not have a little of both? It never even crossed my mind to buy 2 different brands -gasp!- gonna have to try that.


----------



## hellopengy (Jun 12, 2013)

So I have a regular Birchbox sub, but I also got a June gift sub/welcome box this month on the same account. However I never got any page updates about my regular June box! The last time I got a gift sub on my account, I got both the welcome box and the regular box in the same month, so I don't know what's going on this month, or if this is just normal and last time was a mistake. I emailed Birchbox yesterday morning but I'm still waiting for them to get back to me. Being patient for a response is extra hard because I love everyone's boxes!


----------



## Roxane68 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep!


Thanks!


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 12, 2013)

> Hrmph. Â I called this morning and they're sending me my missing Suki cleanser. Â I was totally expecting some points for the trouble of having to call and wait 3-10 days for a sample I am supposed to receive. Â Oh well!


 At least they are sending the sample to you--it is supposed to be a really good product. Hope you like it.


----------



## katie danielle (Jun 12, 2013)

I got Box 8. Not the most exciting box. I got Reign in Spain which is really disappointing because it looks just like Color Club's Coral Clambake (aka Coral Cascade) that I already received from BB. Really wanted the white. Oh well.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 19.  A complete fail for me.  The hair tie is cute (pink with blue seahorses) but they don't work for me.  And the color nail polish is London Calling.  All will go up my trade list if anyone is interested!
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashitude (Jun 12, 2013)

Anyone else try the Suki foaming cleanser? I REALLY like it! Definitely going to have to put that on my list of things to buy.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 12, 2013)

So we all loved Vasanti exfoliate product; now we love Suki Foaming exfoliate cleanser.  Decisions Decisions!


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So we all loved Vasanti exfoliate product; now we love Suki Foaming exfoliate cleanser.  Decisions Decisions!


 Yes I loved the Vasanti when it was sent out in my box but seriously I think I love the Suki more. It is gentle and smells so good! So good you want to eat it! 

I let my boyfriend try it and he loved it as well. We both have oily skin and this seemed to eliminate the oil but did not leave our faces dry.


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 12, 2013)

> So we all loved Vasanti exfoliate product; now we love Suki Foaming exfoliate cleanser. Â Decisions Decisions!


Haha I am trying to convince myself not to open the suki until my sample tube of Vasanti is finished.. But it's been less than 24 hours and I am guessing ill open it tomorrow. ROFL I have so many opened jars and tubes of scrub samples!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 12, 2013)

> Haha I am trying to convince myself not to open the suki until my sample tube of Vasanti is finished.. But it's been less than 24 hours and I am guessing ill open it tomorrow. ROFL I have so many opened jars and tubes of scrub samples!


 But you *need* to try it ASAP so you can get your feedback done for points! Right? Right!


----------



## sparklegirl (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah I love the suki so much! I think In my year+ of subscribing, I've only fallen in love with 1 product that I had to buy full-size. This will be the second!


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 12, 2013)

Yea so I'm obsessed with how bright this green is.  I thought I had a mint dupe, but then noticed the description said 'neon pastels'  Neon pastels whaaat?  





I just layer it over white to deal with the streaky formula.  Reminds me of glow in the dark paint.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes I loved the Vasanti when it was sent out in my box but seriously I think I love the Suki more. It is gentle and smells so good! So good you want to eat it!
> 
> I let my boyfriend try it and he loved it as well. We both have oily skin and this seemed to eliminate the oil but did not leave our faces dry.










> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha I am trying to convince myself not to open the suki until my sample tube of Vasanti is finished.. But it's been less than 24 hours and I am guessing ill open it tomorrow. ROFL I have so many opened jars and tubes of scrub samples!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else try the Suki foaming cleanser? I REALLY like it! Definitely going to have to put that on my list of things to buy.


 I love it! It smells awesome and so far it hasn't made me break out. I must save my points up for this!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 12, 2013)

I've had the suki in my hands for 3 days now and have used it every.single.day.  LOVE that stuff, I think it's definitely more of a winner for me than the Vasanti, which I am now glad I didn't buy a full size of.  Also glad I got a second suki in my second box.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So we all loved Vasanti exfoliate product; now we love Suki Foaming exfoliate cleanser.  Decisions Decisions!


 I hated the Vasanti, it made me break out like no other. Which is weird since nothing ever breaks me out! But everytime I used it I got such bad acne and I wasn't changing anything else. I still have a full sample tube of it.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting the polish color of this box. I am getting box 27. Reign in Spain....is that the coral color?


 Yes, it is the coral/aka fishing lure color!


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jun 12, 2013)

I got my second box today (Box 18) - everything looks pretty awesome. I got Box 3 on my first account, so I had a little overlap, but different polish colors, so that's good! I've tried the dry shampoo a couple times so far, and it's definitely the best one I've tried. The Kinder bueno did NOT come in my Birchbox, but after you guys were talking about Kinder chocolate, I saw these at a Lebanese restaurant/grocery I was at last night and just had to pick one up. 



 The label appears to be in Polish for some reason...


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else try the Suki foaming cleanser? I REALLY like it! Definitely going to have to put that on my list of things to buy.





> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes I loved the Vasanti when it was sent out in my box but seriously I think I love the Suki more. It is gentle and smells so good! So good you want to eat it!
> 
> I let my boyfriend try it and he loved it as well. We both have oily skin and this seemed to eliminate the oil but did not leave our faces dry.





> Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I love the suki so much! I think In my year+ of subscribing, I've only fallen in love with 1 product that I had to buy full-size. This will be the second!





> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've had the suki in my hands for 3 days now and have used it every.single.day.  LOVE that stuff, I think it's definitely more of a winner for me than the Vasanti, which I am now glad I didn't buy a full size of.  Also glad I got a second suki in my second box.


 Dang!  I spent all my points last month!  I have 48 on one account but I'm getting the 3 step system so I'll have 98 points! 

I love skin care and am a sucker for gift with purchases and there are some great pick two's now.  My box is scheduled to be here Friday but it hasn't moved since last Friday and it's usually late.  Plus I'm moving and my mail is being forwarded on Friday so then it will take forever to get to me. 

Should I just buy it now so I can get the pick two's or wait til I have points built up?  Tough call!


----------



## brio444 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 19.  A complete fail for me.  The hair tie is cute (pink with blue seahorses) but they don't work for me.  And the color nail polish is London Calling.  All will go up my trade list if anyone is interested!
> 
> ...


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jun 12, 2013)

I must have used the Suki wrong 



 Do you guys let it foam up in your hands before applying it to your face? It didn't seem to actually wash my face, and I ended up washing it again with a different product. I agree that it smells delicious! Perhaps I could get some tips so I can love it as much as everyone else!?


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I must have used the Suki wrong
> 
> ...


I just put it on my hands rubbed them together a bit and then washed my face like a normal cleanser.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 12, 2013)

My box image updated with this pic, I won't have my box until Friday or Saturday. I'm curious if I will get this shade of polish or this was/is just the default image for box 8.

Anyone else with box 8 get this shade?


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else try the Suki foaming cleanser? I REALLY like it! Definitely going to have to put that on my list of things to buy.


 I don't like it, I LOVE it. I got one in both boxes, and wow. It smells amazing, and a little goes a LONG way. My bf even said "we have to buy that!" hahaha now I'm debating whether to put the second one on my trade thread since I'm sure I'll be purchasing the full size.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I must have used the Suki wrong
> 
> ...


Although it's a cleanser, I always use it as a step 2 after washing. Or after make up removal.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't like it, I LOVE it. I got one in both boxes, and wow. It smells amazing, and a little goes a LONG way. My bf even said "we have to buy that!" hahaha now I'm debating whether to put the second one on my trade thread since I'm sure I'll be purchasing the full size.


I would keep it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The little ones are great for travel or to throw in a gym bag.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't like it, I LOVE it. I got one in both boxes, and wow. It smells amazing, and a little goes a LONG way. My bf even said "we have to buy that!" hahaha now I'm debating whether to put the second one on my trade thread since I'm sure I'll be purchasing the full size.


 I first tried it in my New Beauty TestTube sub, loved it so much I bought a full size.  I'm out of my full size and thrilled to get another sample, even better that I can use my points to buy it from BirchBox.


----------



## Ashitude (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got this exact box this morning. It did come with that color.



> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't like it, I LOVE it. I got one in both boxes, and wow. It smells amazing, and a little goes a LONG way. My bf even said "we have to buy that!" hahaha now I'm debating whether to put the second one on my trade thread since I'm sure I'll be purchasing the full size.


 Oh man. I am scared to let my husband try it. He loves facial washes and I am positive he will try to steal my samples. Thankfully I got one in both my boxes.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my second box today (Box 18) - everything looks pretty awesome. I got Box 3 on my first account, so I had a little overlap, but different polish colors, so that's good! I've tried the dry shampoo a couple times so far, and it's definitely the best one I've tried. The Kinder bueno did NOT come in my Birchbox, but after you guys were talking about Kinder chocolate, I saw these at a Lebanese restaurant/grocery I was at last night and just had to pick one up.
> 
> ...


Kinder Bueno are the best! I lucked into them at a 7-11 near me and bought a bunch of them. Then I hoarded them all to myself! 





My chocoholic bf was not pleased! BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## JC327 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my second box today (Box 18) - everything looks pretty awesome. I got Box 3 on my first account, so I had a little overlap, but different polish colors, so that's good! I've tried the dry shampoo a couple times so far, and it's definitely the best one I've tried. The Kinder bueno did NOT come in my Birchbox, but after you guys were talking about Kinder chocolate, I saw these at a Lebanese restaurant/grocery I was at last night and just had to pick one up.
> 
> ...


 I love those! I keep either Kinder or Ritter Sport chocolate at my house at all times.


----------



## mks8372 (Jun 12, 2013)

Add me to the list of people that LOVE the suki!  I received a sample in my very first Birchbox back in April of 2011 and purchased a full size very soon after.  Not sure who mentioned it but I do catch myself licking my lips when I use it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They should totally make a lip scrub....hmmm....wonder if they do?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got this exact box this morning. It did come with that color.
> 
> Oh man. I am scared to let my husband try it. He loves facial washes and I am positive he will try to steal my samples. Thankfully I got one in both my boxes.


 Interesting. I wonder if someone will figure out the color box combo's.  

I was sort of hoping for the New York color, oh well.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Add me to the list of people that LOVE the suki!  I received a sample in my very first Birchbox back in April of 2011 and purchased a full size very soon after.  Not sure who mentioned it but I do catch myself licking my lips when I use it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They should totally make a lip scrub....hmmm....wonder if they do?


 Good I'm not the only one


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 12, 2013)

I should be getting box 20 today. I haven't seen a whole lot of chatter on that one. I'm hoping the polish is the Spain one. I got London Calling in my first box.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would keep it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 Very good idea! Thanks!



> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I first tried it in my New Beauty TestTube sub, loved it so much I bought a full size.  I'm out of my full size and thrilled to get another sample, even better that I can use my points to buy it from BirchBox.


 Yeah, I'm hoarding points and have almost 900 on one acct and only almost 200 on the other. This is going to make me break that hoarding cycle lol



> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got this exact box this morning. It did come with that color.
> 
> Oh man. I am scared to let my husband try it. He loves facial washes and I am positive he will try to steal my samples. Thankfully I got one in both my boxes.


 hahahhaha my boyfriend didn't want to try it, until he smelled it, then he immediately decided we must buy it, no matter the cost. hahaha Hide one and tell him you only got one, so be easy on it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKellyC (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got this exact box this morning. It did come with that color.
> 
> Oh man. I am scared to let my husband try it. He loves facial washes and I am positive he will try to steal my samples. Thankfully I got one in both my boxes.


 That makes me happy! I'm also getting box 8 and was hoping it came with that color! Yay! =D


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jun 12, 2013)

Okay, I wanna take a little poll.....my box page has updated with the new photo and the cc polish (the only thing of color) I received is the exact one in the box picture. Is this true for everyone else? JW so that next month when I'm SURE BB will update my page before I receive it I'll know exactly what I'm getting, down to color! (hopefully) hahah.


----------



## mspocket (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 for mine it showed the white one, and that's the color I got


----------



## mspocket (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I wanna take a little poll.....my box page has updated with the new photo and the cc polish (the only thing of color) I received is the exact one in the box picture. Is this true for everyone else? JW so that next month when I'm SURE BB will update my page before I receive it I'll know exactly what I'm getting, down to color! (hopefully) hahah.


 same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I wanna take a little poll.....my box page has updated with the new photo and the cc polish (the only thing of color) I received is the exact one in the box picture. Is this true for everyone else? JW so that next month when I'm SURE BB will update my page before I receive it I'll know exactly what I'm getting, down to color! (hopefully) hahah.


 Box 18 is incorrect - it shows the green polish, but I (and everyone else I've seen who has posted) got the off-white.

Box 3 doesn't have a picture yet, so I can't say if that one's right or not.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got this exact box this morning. It did come with that color.
> 
> Oh man. I am scared to let my husband try it. He loves facial washes and I am positive he will try to steal my samples. Thankfully I got one in both my boxes.


 Ditto.  My husband stole my caudalie divine oil for his hair.  He uses so much of it though and every time he goes for it, I wince a little bit LOL


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I must have used the Suki wrong
> 
> ...


 I used it as my last step of regime 

1. Cleaned my face with a cleanser I use the Philosophy Purity Cleanser

2. An acne-cleanser/product that is in liquid form and use that with my clarisonic

3. Suki (I thought it was only a scrub but then it became milky and kinda like a lather but not foamy, I scrubbed for maybe a minute or so then I wash it off) 

I hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Try it again because it really is a great product


----------



## kira685 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I wanna take a little poll.....my box page has updated with the new photo and the cc polish (the only thing of color) I received is the exact one in the box picture. Is this true for everyone else? JW so that next month when I'm SURE BB will update my page before I receive it I'll know exactly what I'm getting, down to color! (hopefully) hahah.


 I haven't received my box yet, but my pic doesn't show a polish at all - just the other items in the box (i'm getting #6). It does show the darker of the laqa lippies, so it'll be interesting to see if that is the one I receive.


----------



## wildsp187 (Jun 12, 2013)

Here is my box pic.  (Box 29)

It hasn't updated on the birchbox site yet.

The Antica smelled like sprite to me.. and didn't work any better than a hotel lotion.. Bummed.   The Davines is great so far.  My hair is DEF less fluffy.  The Juicy Couture-la-la isn't horrible but not something I would normally wear.  On to JULY!!


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got this exact box this morning. It did come with that color.
> 
> Oh man. I am scared to let my husband try it. He loves facial washes and I am positive he will try to steal my samples. Thankfully I got one in both my boxes.





> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto.  My husband stole my caudalie divine oil for his hair.  He uses so much of it though and every time he goes for it, I wince a little bit LOL


 Same here but the thing is that he complains about something with his face or some type of issue with it. And I give him stuff that I have that helps with it but then he loves it and by the time I come around to using it again its empty. Sometimes I don't want to tell him about my samples


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Box 18 is incorrect - it shows the green polish, but I (and everyone else I've seen who has posted) got the off-white.
> ...


 I got box #3 and will get my dup on June 17th. I got it in "Regin in Spain" Neon Coral. I looked at so many instagram pics and other sources and it seems like about 60% boxes had 'Regin in Spain', 20% Lime green "London Calling". 10% Mod in Manhatten, and 10% Lilac (Paris but its about equal as London's Calling".


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I wanna take a little poll.....my box page has updated with the new photo and the cc polish (the only thing of color) I received is the exact one in the box picture. Is this true for everyone else? JW so that next month when I'm SURE BB will update my page before I receive it I'll know exactly what I'm getting, down to color! (hopefully) hahah.


 my box is still blank lol


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here but the thing is that he complains about something with his face or some type of issue with it. And I give him stuff that I have that helps with it but then he loves it and by the time I come around to using it again its empty. Sometimes I don't want to tell him about my samples


 I have that exact same issue with my hubby!! I've caught him sneaking into my beauty drawers!


----------



## kira685 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have that exact same issue with my hubby!! I've caught him sneaking into my beauty drawers!


 Mine would use up all my primer on his bald head. no joke.. it's my fault, i suggested it at one point =/


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here but the thing is that he complains about something with his face or some type of issue with it. And I give him stuff that I have that helps with it but then he loves it and by the time I come around to using it again its empty. Sometimes I don't want to tell him about my samples


 Father's Day for my hubby came from Sephora bwahahahahaha!!!


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 12, 2013)

I received Box 6 and got the London Calling green. I loved the size of the Davines shampoo, but the smell! The smell is awful - it reminds me of something I can't quite pinpoint what it is. I used the conditioner with the shampoo and was surprised at how dry it made my hair, which I shouldn't be surprised at since it has SLS in the shampoo and I've not used shampoos with SLS for almost a year now, but I'm surprised that the conditioner also made my hair dry.

Now the Suki... I may have to buy a full size because it's a sugar scrub that doesn't have that greasy lotion residue to it, and the smell is divine!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received Box 6 and got the London Calling green. I loved the size of the Davines shampoo, but the smell! The smell is awful - it reminds me of something I can't quite pinpoint what it is. I used the conditioner with the shampoo and was surprised at how dry it made my hair, which I shouldn't be surprised at since it has SLS in the shampoo and I've not used shampoos with SLS for almost a year now, but I'm surprised that the conditioner also made my hair dry.
> 
> Now the Suki... I may have to buy a full size because it's a sugar scrub that doesn't have that greasy lotion residue to it, and the smell is divine!


 I've been alternating between liking and hating the smell of the Davines lol. I haven't used it yet because I'm afraid the smell will drive me crazy once it's in my hair, so it's just sitting on the chair next to my laptop and I catch a whiff of the smell once in a while. It kind of reminds me of green apples, but it's got a bitter edge to it too.


----------



## wildsp187 (Jun 12, 2013)

BTW.. I bought the Nautical Twistbands with my points.... Don't judge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jun 12, 2013)

> Ditto. Â My husband stole my caudalie divine oil for his hair. Â He uses so much of it though and every time he goes for it, I wince a little bit LOLÂ


 I got my husband a TON of kiehls products for Christmas and every time he uses the serums or lotions he uses SO MUCH. Like a huge squirt of the dark spot corrector. I tried explaining that he only needs a thin layer but if course he thinks that if a little is good then a bunch must be better. It gives me anxiety to watch so I leave the bathroom before he starts his skincare routine


----------



## jrenee (Jun 12, 2013)

Box 18 Finally arrives!  I have hit the refresh button so much trying to track when my package was in my area!  #squeal

I am so excited for the dry shampoo, exfoliator, and the hair tie (who can say no to lime green anchors)!

Just in the last hour of receiving this box, I was able to trade my Mod in Manhattan for a London Calling (I had too many white nail polishes) and got a Youngblood mineral powder (never tried mineral powder) from a friend who was too many!

I also received three boxes from sephora that I ordered this weekend.  I'm currently in make-up/sample overload, and I love it!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 12, 2013)

> I got my husband a TON of kiehls products for Christmas and every time he uses the serums or lotions he uses SO MUCH. Like a huge squirt of the dark spot corrector. I tried explaining that he only needs a thin layer but if course he thinks that if a little is good then a bunch must be better. It gives me anxiety to watch so I leave the bathroom before he starts his skincare routine


 OMG mine is the same way! He does that with everything though. Landry soap is the worst. We use the Method stuff that comes in the squirt bottle and you're only supposed to use 2-3 squirts. He always uses like 5-7 because he wants it "really clean." I tried to explain that using so much, it probably wasn't getting rinsed out all of the way but he continues to do it!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my husband a TON of kiehls products for Christmas and every time he uses the serums or lotions he uses SO MUCH. Like a huge squirt of the dark spot corrector. I tried explaining that he only needs a thin layer but if course he thinks that if a little is good then a bunch must be better. It gives me anxiety to watch so I leave the bathroom before he starts his skincare routine


 Yes! It drives me nuts when my fiance does it. I can't even watch him.


----------



## katie danielle (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got box 8 with the coral shade.


----------



## xciaobellax (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't received my box yet, but my pic doesn't show a polish at all - just the other items in the box (i'm getting #6). It does show the darker of the laqa lippies, so it'll be interesting to see if that is the one I receive.


I'm getting box 6 as well and the polish is missing from the box page. But it's listed on the items I'm getting. Weird.


----------



## gemstone (Jun 12, 2013)

> I must have used the Suki wrongÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I rub my hands just a tiny amount so it's easier to distribute, but if you try to foam it in your hands you'll dissolve the sugar crystals before it'll exfoliate your face!


----------



## jessicarobin (Jun 12, 2013)

I hope I do too. That's what makes waiting an extra week or so difficult, I'd really like to try the product I've paid for.



> At least they are sending the sample to you--it is supposed to be a really good product. Hope you like it.


----------



## Ashitude (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto.  My husband stole my caudalie divine oil for his hair.  He uses so much of it though and every time he goes for it, I wince a little bit LOL


 LOL Mine stole my amika hair mask. He claims he needed it more because his hair is bleached. I always laugh when he acts completely uninterested in my boxes till he wants something.



> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BTW.. I bought the Nautical Twistbands with my points.... Don't judge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my husband a TON of kiehls products for Christmas and every time he uses the serums or lotions he uses SO MUCH. Like a huge squirt of the dark spot corrector. I tried explaining that he only needs a thin layer but if course he thinks that if a little is good then a bunch must be better. It gives me anxiety to watch so I leave the bathroom before he starts his skincare routine





> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG mine is the same way! He does that with everything though. Landry soap is the worst. We use the Method stuff that comes in the squirt bottle and you're only supposed to use 2-3 squirts. He always uses like 5-7 because he wants it "really clean." I tried to explain that using so much, it probably wasn't getting rinsed out all of the way but he continues to do it!





> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! It drives me nuts when my fiance does it. I can't even watch him.


 Hehe, glad I am not the only one! I'm always so tempted to say, "do you know how much money you're squirting into your hands right now?!"


----------



## danacampbell22 (Jun 12, 2013)

London Calli



> I got box #3 and will get my dup on June 17th. I got it in "Regin in Spain" Neon Coral. I looked at so many instagram pics and other sources and it seems like about 60% boxes had 'Regin in Spain', 20% Lime green "London Calling". 10% Mod in Manhatten, and 10% Lilac (Paris but its about equal as London's Calling".Â


 London Calling is bright I wanted the Coral one!


----------



## tasertag (Jun 12, 2013)

> Add me to the list of people that LOVE the suki!Â  I received a sample in my very first Birchbox back in April of 2011 and purchased a full size very soon after.Â  Not sure who mentioned it but I do catch myself licking my lips when I use it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  They should totally make a lip scrub....hmmm....wonder if they do?


 I've been using it as a lip scrub since I have a clarisonic. I'm so tempted to lick my lips...


----------



## emily9763 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes I loved the Vasanti when it was sent out in my box but seriously I think I love the Suki more. It is gentle and smells so good! So good you want to eat it!
> 
> I let my boyfriend try it and he loved it as well. We both have oily skin and this seemed to eliminate the oil but did not leave our faces dry.


 I actually did eat it.... no joke... and it really did taste so good I made my husband try it too, lol


----------



## tasertag (Jun 12, 2013)

I got Mod in Manhattan and was sporting this around DC today.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 12, 2013)

> I got Mod in Manhattan and was sporting this around DC today.


 ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## daniellerose (Jun 12, 2013)

Does anyone else's tracking info say that their birchbox is still in Edgewood ny? Mine hasn't updated since the 8th and I'm worried that I won't get my box by the 14th (expected delivery date). I'm leaving on the 15th and was hoping my box would be here. Also, do their shipping for full size orders take a long time? I made an order and it has only traveled 34 miles in the past 3 days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my husband a TON of kiehls products for Christmas and every time he uses the serums or lotions he uses SO MUCH. Like a huge squirt of the dark spot corrector. I tried explaining that he only needs a thin layer but if course he thinks that if a little is good then a bunch must be better. It gives me anxiety to watch so I leave the bathroom before he starts his skincare routine


 Haahha...this is the reason I can't watch those boyfriend does my makeup tags because they USE so much product!!!

Specially when a concealer is like $25 and they just squirt so much product ... it gives me the chills! lol 

In my head I am like No No NOOOOOO! what are you doing?!?!?


----------



## Meahlea (Jun 12, 2013)

In other news, my may clicky truck finally updated to June unclicky truck. I guess that's what I get for unsubbing and resubbing. BIRCHBOX I WILL NEVER FORSAKE YOU AGAIN MY LOVE &lt;3


----------



## kira685 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got Mod in Manhattan and was sporting this around DC today.


 Cute!


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I actually did eat it.... no joke... and it really did taste so good I made my husband try it too, lol


 After you mentioned this I went to try it...and yes it does taste good like sugar and lemon. 





At least if it gets in your mouth it wont taste gross lol.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jun 12, 2013)

> BTW.. I bought the Nautical Twistbands with my points.... Don't judge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


 I did too! Lol I'll probably end up with them in both of my boxes next month


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jun 12, 2013)

> Haahha...this is the reason I can't watch those boyfriend does my makeup tags because they USE so much product!!! Specially when a concealer is like $25 and they just squirt so much product ... it gives me the chills! lolÂ  In my head I am like No No NOOOOOO! what are you doing?!?!?Â


 Or they make everything MESSY! I would never be able to do that. I would make him stop so I could clean the containers off! Lol


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Or they make everything MESSY! I would never be able to do that. I would make him stop so I could clean the containers off! Lol


 Yes!!!! Or they spit or blow on brushes! Makes me cringe lol


----------



## AmryAnn (Jun 12, 2013)

Newbie here.  I had NO IDEA such an awesome site existed until I signed up for both BB and Ipsy last month and did a few searches to try and do my own sleuthing...wow!  was I excited to find you all! 




 
 

So.  I got my June BB today... (well, it arrived yesterday but the postman stuffed too far in I couldn't turn my mail key... talk about a panic attack knowing it was sitting in there waiting for me... yikes).  Anyway - I got box #22 (gum? ok..) with the eyeko eyeliner, which was what I was most excited for in this months box.  But when I open it, the tip is stuck in the lid... I've been around the block with eyeliners and this didn't seem normal, but I'd thought I'd ask you all since you are the experts... I tried to yank it out and eventually got it out, but then it just kinda sat loosely in the base and I have a blue mess on my fingers.  What do you all think?  Do I let them know or am I missing something?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jun 12, 2013)

> Yes!!!! Or they spit or blow on brushes! Makes me cringe lolÂ


 There would be a smack down if anyone ever spit on my brushes! XD


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used it as my last step of regime
> 
> ...


 That's what I did. I wiped my makeup off with a Simple makeup remover towel, then I washed my face with my Aveda facewash (+clarisonic), then I used the exfoliator. It get's off more "dead skin/yuckiness" when your face is free of makeup, etc. ... in my personal experience anyway.


----------



## Moonittude (Jun 12, 2013)

I got my box today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://instagram.com/p/aeYRsZNw1E/

The perfume is a little weird. But, I got the peppermint lip balm and it is really good. And the nail files is in a box, and there are twelve of them! I love this, because I can stick one in my tiny purse, and it won't take up much room, but it is cute and it works well. I like the Mod in Manhattan color, but I haven't put it on yet. I'll do that tonight. If I don't like how it looks plain, I'll put some Pearlization over it.


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 12, 2013)

Me too! Got my box 38 today! The glossy kiss is in Scarlet.



Edited to add: The package says Scarlet but it's actually Quick Kiss (which is how fast I'm taking this off! Wayyyy to orange for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 12, 2013)

Does anyone else have a hard time with their bb being a very hot temperature when it arrives? Mine sat in my mailbox on a hot day today for a couple of hours before I got home and each of the products was extremely hot. Some of it didn't affect the products like the hair oil and the powder but the shampoo is super runny and the suki smells off. I know they can't control the weather but I was thinking of emailing them to ask what kind of temp they think their boxes can withstand and if they make any adjustments to climate when they ship. Was wondering if others had a similar experience or had already asked them.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been using it as a lip scrub since I have a clarisonic. I'm so tempted to lick my lips...





> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I actually did eat it.... no joke... and it really did taste so good I made my husband try it too, lol


 I use the Suki with my Clarisonic since scrubbing the bejezus out of my skin is the only way I feel really clean.  As others have said the sugar dissolves pretty quickly.  I have to say it is probably the most amazing smelling scrub I have ever used...and yes it has gotten in my mouth before...and I will also admit it's delicious!! LOL


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, glad I am not the only one! I'm always so tempted to say, "do you know how much money you're squirting into your hands right now?!"


 Lol yeah, especially when its something super pricey of mine that he's using!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So pretty! I wish I was talented that way


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 12, 2013)

Just got home from vacation and I wanted to write an update on my polish color! 

Nail polish is in London Calling. The polish (unfortunately, this color makes my skin color look sickly) and Laqa &amp; Co lip pencil in 'Pink Man' (based on the Birchbox swatches, it sort of looks similar to my tarte amused lip stain) will go on my trade list.

I'm happy that I get to try the SUKI exfoliating cleanser and the haircare trio. Also, I'm impressed by the size of the products in my box this month!


----------



## Imberis (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's super cute! I really love the pinky nail.


----------



## LindaD (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Fabulous! I got Mod in Manhattan and was bummed since I have no desire for white polish, but seeing this makes me realize I can use it for nail art and for layering with sheerer colors, yay!


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 12, 2013)

> Hehe, glad I am not the only one! I'm always so tempted to say, "do you know how much money you're squirting into your hands right now?!"Â


 Exactly!! He once used a ton of my Exfolikate and my jaw droooooopped open and I gasped! Hahaha I now only keep my tubes that are getting lower in the shower and my nice full ones elsewhere. And he will wait until I'm doing my skincare at night to ask for 'magic creams' instead of getting them by himself. Whew. Oh and I had to buy him his own Philosophy body wash because he would use so! Much! of my favorite scent!


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 12, 2013)

I got my box today. Box 6 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb6 *Davines Shampoo* is a good size, I should be able to get 2-3 uses out of it maybe even four. *Davines conditioner packet* I will be be lucky if I can get one use out of it. I have long hair. *Davines oil* I'll give it a try but after all my subs I am a bit oiled out I probably have a 2 year supply of hair oils. *Laqa&amp;Co* lippie is a bright fuscia color. I haven't swatched it because it's like 110 degrees outside and I'm waiting for it to cool off a bit. *Suki exfoliator* is a good size sample IMO but for some reason the smell reminds me of house cleaning supplies. *CC in London Calling* Super bright green. I kinda love it since green is my favorite color.


----------



## ddave (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *daniellerose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone else's tracking info say that their birchbox is still in Edgewood ny? Mine hasn't updated since the 8th and I'm worried that I won't get my box by the 14th (expected delivery date). I'm leaving on the 15th and was hoping my box would be here. Also, do their shipping for full size orders take a long time? I made an order and it has only traveled 34 miles in the past 3 days


 Yeah, I got my shipping email on Saturday or Sunday and it's been in Edgewood since then! I hope it's not actually still there but that it's just not being updated for some reason. I'm getting box 4 and I'm in Tennessee, btw


----------



## Moonittude (Jun 12, 2013)

Here is a pic I took of Mod in Manhattan with Essie Pure Pearlfection over it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://instagram.com/p/aegsQstwwq/


----------



## Xiang (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactly!! He once used a ton of my Exfolikate and my jaw droooooopped open and I gasped! Hahaha I now only keep my tubes that are getting lower in the shower and my nice full ones elsewhere. And he will wait until I'm doing my skincare at night to ask for 'magic creams' instead of getting them by himself. Whew.
> 
> Oh and I had to buy him his own Philosophy body wash because he would use so! Much! of my favorite scent!


 Lol, I got my boyfriend a perfectly nice body wash that smelled like a clean and refreshing Irish Spring. Does he use it? No. He uses my nice Aveeno lavender &amp; chamomile body wash instead.


----------



## wildsp187 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is a pic I took of Mod in Manhattan with Essie Pure Pearlfection over it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/aegsQstwwq/


That looks like what Julep Bunny _SHOULD_ have looked like!!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 12, 2013)

> That looks like what Julep Bunny _SHOULD_ have looked like!!


 This is Julep bunny. This is 1st coat



2nd coat


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 12, 2013)

> That looks like what Julep Bunny _SHOULD_ have looked like!!


 EDITED: I'm sorry what I think bunny yes SHOULD have looked like that. It's NOWHERE near what I had on. Not slightly glimmer barely.


----------



## tasertag (Jun 12, 2013)

> Cute!Â





> So pretty! I wish I was talented that way





> ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜





> That's super cute! I really love the pinky nail.





> Fabulous! I got Mod in Manhattan and was bummed since I have no desire for white polish, but seeing this makes me realize I can use it for nail art and for layering with sheerer colors, yay!


 Thanks ladies! For anyone who has already tried Mod in Manhattan, are you getting a "toasted marshmallow" effect? My thumb has no art on it and it started turning a tan color more than the rest (especially at the tip it seems more toasted). I don't think it was from dirt and no matter how much I washed my thumbs they didn't look like it originally did. Or even this morning. Unfortunately I didn't take a picture to show you but I painted over it instead. Hopefully I just stained it or something like that rather than it being a formula issue.


----------



## tasertag (Jun 12, 2013)

> I use the Suki with my Clarisonic since scrubbing the bejezus out of my skin is the only way I feel really clean.Â  As others have said the sugar dissolves pretty quickly.Â  I have to say it is probably the most amazing smelling scrub I have ever used...and yes it has gotten in my mouth before...and I will also admit it's delicious!! LOL :18:


 I was concerned about trying it with my clarisonic because they say that the particles would damage my clarisonic but I didn't consider that the sugar would dissolve that quickly. I sort of want to taste the suki now!


----------



## msbelle (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AmryAnn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Newbie here.  I had NO IDEA such an awesome site existed until I signed up for both BB and Ipsy last month and did a few searches to try and do my own sleuthing...wow!  was I excited to find you all!
> 
> ...


Welcome! These boxes and bags are addicting





When I first received a box with a defective/empty/missing product I sent them an email and they gave me points because they were out of the product. So after that I waited until I received four or five bad/missing products before notifying them again because they always give me points. It's up to you if you'd like to let them know.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol yeah, especially when its something super pricey of mine that he's using!





> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactly!! He once used a ton of my Exfolikate and my jaw droooooopped open and I gasped! Hahaha I now only keep my tubes that are getting lower in the shower and my nice full ones elsewhere. And he will wait until I'm doing my skincare at night to ask for 'magic creams' instead of getting them by himself. Whew.
> 
> Oh and I had to buy him his own Philosophy body wash because he would use so! Much! of my favorite scent!


 Ooooo I like the making them ask for things part.  I am gonna have to instill that with my hubby. Or better yet I'll just pump the product directly for him 



    &lt;-------- I wish!


----------



## wildsp187 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is Julep bunny. This is 1st coat
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I have bunny too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BTW.. I bought the Nautical Twistbands with my points.... Don't judge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lmao I am thinking really hard about buying them too.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ditto.  My husband stole my caudalie divine oil for his hair.  He uses so much of it though and every time he goes for it, I wince a little bit LOL
> I got my husband a TON of kiehls products for Christmas and every time he uses the serums or lotions he uses SO MUCH. Like a huge squirt of the dark spot corrector. I tried explaining that he only needs a thin layer but if course he thinks that if a little is good then a bunch must be better. It gives me anxiety to watch so I leave the bathroom before he starts his skincare routine


----------



## riversong13 (Jun 12, 2013)

So I'm super bummed, I got 6 samples in my box (#6) and I can only review 4. Apparently the Davines shampoo and conditioner stuff can only be reviewed as the set...I so instead of 60 pts I just get 40...lame!


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Jun 12, 2013)

Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser Buy
Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Pillow Soft Curls Buy
Laqa &amp; Co Lil' Lip Duo Buy
Color Club Wanderlust Collection Buy
Oscar de la Renta Something Blue Buy
twistband Birchbox Nautical Hair Tie Collection Buy
 
Box 7 ... Thrilled. I love the CC green shade. And, I got six items to review. The only downside was the lipstick melted and got stuck in the cap. Blah.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 12, 2013)

So the Davines oil is a packet but it is .1 oz which makes it ok as a multi use sample bc hair oil goes such a long way. I have mine in a mini kiehls pot and it comes up almost halfway. I think we really should ask bb if we can review it for points.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AmryAnn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Newbie here.  I had NO IDEA such an awesome site existed until I signed up for both BB and Ipsy last month and did a few searches to try and do my own sleuthing...wow!  was I excited to find you all!
> 
> ...


 Welcome!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 12, 2013)

I just received my box #36 with the Paul &amp; Jo primer.  Umâ€¦  So the shades listed on the site are Dragee, Miel, and Creme.  *What*?  The shade on the back of this bottle is 02.  Okay.  This is probably Miel since it's bit on the warmer side and thus doesn't quite work for me on its own because OH HAI PINK PINK PINK, but I do use a bb cream that will probably cover this well enough to go ahead and use it up (if I *remember* to use it, which is a whole separate issue).  I probably won't bother buying this stuff because I keep getting primer samples more quickly than I can use them up, but...  Really?  One system of color names on the site and a completely different one on the packaging in the boxes?  Nice planning and communication.

ETA further weirdness:  The lip butter they sent -- citrus -- does not seem to actually be available from the Birchbox store.  The four-pack has mint, pomegranate, berry, and melon.  The two-pack is only available in mint.  I love lip balm, and I don't really care which flavor I received, *and* I have so many I'm not in the market for more, but way to encourage sales of the items in the boxes.


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 12, 2013)

I received box 1 and I am super happy with all my goodies!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AmryAnn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Newbie here.  I had NO IDEA such an awesome site existed until I signed up for both BB and Ipsy last month and did a few searches to try and do my own sleuthing...wow!  was I excited to find you all!
> 
> ...


Welcome to Makeuptalk!





I'd say email Birchbox, and see what they say. That is very very strange. Does it seem like it's going to fall right out if you turn it upside down?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received box 1 and I am super happy with all my goodies!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's not box 1!  This one is:
> ...


Thanks, I thought it was weird that the script at the top of the page was box 1, I have never received even a single digit box!  Usually it tells me in the page script what box it is, don't know why it said #1, oh well.  Still am happy with my box, no matter the number!


----------



## alliekers (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> . The only downside was the lipstick melted and got stuck in the cap. Blah.
> 
> I got box 18 and the same thing happened to my lipstick, I was pretty bummed but managed to salvage most of it.


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alliekers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got box 18 and the same thing happened to my lipstick, I was pretty bummed but managed to salvage most of it.


 Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* 


*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to hide)

. The only downside was the lipstick melted and got stuck in the cap. Blah.


I live in Texas and I am worried about my multiple subscriptions.  It is already 97 degrees on average here and I don't know how my makeup subscriptions are going to make it un-melted!


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 12, 2013)

> I live in Texas and I am worried about my multiple subscriptions.Â  It is already 97 degrees on average here and I don't know how my makeup subscriptions are going to make it un-melted!


 I live in Arizona and its been around 110 degrees lately. My Laqa&amp;Co lipstick arrived fine. I just usually wait a while before I swatch any makeup I get. I've been lucky so far since nothing from my subs or online orders has arrived melted. Edit to add: I think you have a good chance of your makeup arriving unmelted.


----------



## xciaobellax (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lmao that's why I get the hubby GB man, I also got him a BB man with a discount code and he loves it. We went to Douglas a German store kinda like Sephora and went to the Kielhs counter I asked for samples and he was amazed at how many we got. He has been using his samples and is actually better than me at trying all his new stuff lol.


I went to Kielhs recently and it was terrible. I asked for 1 sample and the lady looked at me like I was crazy! Needless to say I didn't get the sample, she just kept showing me the product. I flat out told her I wasn't going to buy it without trying it because my skin is sensitive (it was makeup remover that I wanted to try). After asking her like 3 times, I just left.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 12, 2013)

> I went to Kielhs recently and it was terrible. I asked for 1 sample and the lady looked at me like I was crazy! Needless to say I didn't get the sample, she just kept showing me the product. I flat out told her I wasn't going to buy it without trying it because my skin is sensitive (it was makeup remover that I wanted to try). After asking her like 3 times, I just left. :doh:


 Wow. That's insane. Try go to Nordstrom's Keihl's counter and get that sample u wanted! If Nordstrom is in your area? Or Bloomingdale's? Sometimes Neiman Marcus.


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xciaobellax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I went to Kielhs recently and it was terrible. I asked for 1 sample and the lady looked at me like I was crazy! Needless to say I didn't get the sample, she just kept showing me the product. I flat out told her I wasn't going to buy it without trying it because my skin is sensitive (it was makeup remover that I wanted to try). After asking her like 3 times, I just left.





> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow. That's insane. Try go to Nordstrom's Keihl's counter and get that sample u wanted! If Nordstrom is in your area? Or Bloomingdale's? Sometimes Neiman Marcus.


 That is sad! I'm glad you left. I was told Kielh's is a great place to try out things and get samples but I haven't tried. I too have sensitive skin and I am very picky about what I use.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 12, 2013)

Here's my box 19, aka "punishment box"...lmao! Not too thrilled with it, but I will use everything.





The 29 Cosmetics samples are so small, one use only, so I'll use them, but...blah. Would have preferred a single deluxe sized sample.

The Color Club, I got the green, would have preferred lavender or coral, but I'll try it.   The Klorane...I'll try. I've not had much luck with dry shampoos but it might work as a texturizer to help my short bob stay back when I put it in a micro ponytail for work.
  Youngblood Mineral Powder - It's fine. And tiny, but it IS enough to get several uses out of...but I already have several powders and this is no better or worse than them.
  Twistband - I got the orange sailboat one. It's cute, but less useful now that I chopped my hair off.
  Postcards aren't pictured, but I got 5. They're cute enough.


----------



## lorizav (Jun 12, 2013)

Did everyone's Laqa come smooshed or with the cap off and all over the rest of the products.  Mine did and I see several pics of smooshed ones.  Bad packaging, I can just see this loose in my purse!!!


----------



## xciaobellax (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow. That's insane. Try go to Nordstrom's Keihl's counter and get that sample u wanted! If Nordstrom is in your area? Or Bloomingdale's? Sometimes Neiman Marcus.


I only have a Dillard's and Macy's where I live and they are about 20 minutes away =( But if I go to San Antonio or Austin I will definitely try one of those department stores!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is sad! I'm glad you left. I was told Kielh's is a great place to try out things and get samples but I haven't tried. I too have sensitive skin and I am very picky about what I use.





> Originally Posted by *xciaobellax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I went to Kielhs recently and it was terrible. I asked for 1 sample and the lady looked at me like I was crazy! Needless to say I didn't get the sample, she just kept showing me the product. I flat out told her I wasn't going to buy it without trying it because my skin is sensitive (it was makeup remover that I wanted to try). After asking her like 3 times, I just left.


 I went to the Kiehl's counter at my Dillard's about two weeks ago. I think it really depends on who is working the counter. The guy that helped me literally gave me like 20 samples (10 for me and 10 for the mister). He told me if I ever came by and a "older woman" was working, to keep walking because she's a sample scrooge. Hopefully you have the option to try a Kiehl's counter at another department store. Tell them about your sucky experience and that you're willing to try one last time -- bet you'll get what you want!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xciaobellax (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is sad! I'm glad you left. I was told Kielh's is a great place to try out things and get samples but I haven't tried. I too have sensitive skin and I am very picky about what I use.


Me too... and I'm in grad school so I'm on a budget. I heard their products were the best but I just don't want to invest that much $ on something that might make me break out and I can't return



That's why I love Sephora!


----------



## Roxane68 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Jun 12, 2013)

> Did everyone's Laqa come smooshed or with the cap off and all over the rest of the products.Â  Mine did and I see several pics of smooshed ones.Â  Bad packaging, I can just see this loose in my purse!!!


 Yep, I had issues with mine, too. It was completely out of the base and smooshed in the cap.


----------



## Roxane68 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AmryAnn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Newbie here.  I had NO IDEA such an awesome site existed until I signed up for both BB and Ipsy last month and did a few searches to try and do my own sleuthing...wow!  was I excited to find you all!
> 
> ...


I haven't had a broken or missing item yet but others have and they have emailed or called Birchbox's customer service and have either gotten a replacement or points.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 12, 2013)

[SIZE=medium]Just wanted to say Hi and to thank everyone for all of the Birchbox tips Iâ€™ve learned from watching this site for the past few months. Iâ€™ve been meaning to sign up to post, but I made myself wait until my spring classes were over.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Iâ€™ve subscribed to Birchbox since October 2011, and Iâ€™m sad to say that I only realized the points system was out there after finding this forum. I added it up, and 850 points lostâ€¦ waaahhh 



 In addition to learning ways to stalk my box, Iâ€™ve also ordered several promotions â€“ Mirenesse, Tatcha and Origins â€“ from the posts here. Thanks!!![/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]My June box came today, even though it was scheduled for delivery on the 14th[/SIZE]. Itâ€™s #26, and the polish is Reign in Spain (coral) in case anyone is keeping track.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 12, 2013)

OT: has anyone's origin's order been cancelled as well? i only ordered the sample pack + used the BEST code. i'm really bummed about that.


----------



## xciaobellax (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OT: has anyone's origin's order been cancelled as well? i only ordered the sample pack + used the BEST code. i'm really bummed about that.


Did you order it after the 10th? It was supposed to expire then... I ordered it on Monday and it shipped yesterday.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my box 19, aka "punishment box"...lmao! Not too thrilled with it, but I will use everything.
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xciaobellax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did you order it after the 10th? It was supposed to expire then... I ordered it on Monday and it shipped yesterday.


 I did order on the 10th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I did order at night if that makes a difference? Oh well, $10 back in my pocket.


----------



## xciaobellax (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh maybe... I ordered mine in the early evening


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> thats my box too
> ...


 I just tried the polish, and wow, it is HARD to get even! I gave up after 3 coats. It will be cute to use under glitter for me, but I won't be attempting to wear it alone. 

The good news is, the powder IS nice. I wore it to work today and it kept me nice and matte even after sweating. It's not some life changing product, but it does its job and is a nice powder.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 13, 2013)

> Did everyone's Laqa come smooshed or with the cap off and all over the rest of the products.Â  Mine did and I see several pics of smooshed ones.Â  Bad packaging, I can just see this loose in my purse!!!


 Mine came in perfect condition, other than the color....yikes I even scared myself when I put it on!! Neon lips in a snow bank! Hehe


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OT: has anyone's origin's order been cancelled as well? i only ordered the sample pack + used the BEST code. i'm really bummed about that.


 I used the best code on the 10th and mine just shipped earlier...i got something other than the sample pack.


----------



## Xiang (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm really loving the Mirenesse. It has become my new 'it' lip product this month.

I'm hoping that when it comes time to sharpen, the plastic tube really can be sharpened like in the videos. It seems like very sturdy plastic so I'm a bit skeptical.


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 13, 2013)

I wanted to comment that I really like the dry shampoo! I have tried lots of them and this is the best one so far. Yeeeeesssssss! I have brown hair and almost panicked when it made my hair white but I waited a few minutes and used my fingers to rub it all in and was shocked how well my hair looked!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 13, 2013)

Good to hear!  I am on the search for a good dry shampoo!  I have tried Redken and the Sexy hair one.  



> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wanted to comment that I really like the dry shampoo! I have tried lots of them and this is the best one so far. Yeeeeesssssss! I have brown hair and almost panicked when it made my hair white but I waited a few minutes and used my fingers to rub it all in and was shocked how well my hair looked!


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OT: has anyone's origin's order been cancelled as well? i only ordered the sample pack + used the BEST code. i'm really bummed about that.


 I just received my order today, but I didn't order the sample pack. I get my moisturizer from there (A Perfect World SPF 25 - love it!), so I just got a back up jar since the charcoal mask + free shipping seemed like one of the better promos I've seen. The charcoal mask is a really nice size (1 oz.) - looks a lot bigger than the sample that went out in the Birchboxes this month. I also got a tiny (0.07 oz.) packet of Checks and Balances as my freebie, but I guess I can always throw that in an overnight bag or something.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really loving the Mirenesse. It has become my new 'it' lip product this month.
> 
> I'm hoping that when it comes time to sharpen, the plastic tube really can be sharpened like in the videos. It seems like very sturdy plastic so I'm a bit skeptical.


 I love it too, I'm so jealous of the color you guys got this month! I got it last month in the orange color, and it's nice but definitely a once in a while color for me.

I haven't tried sharpening it yet, but I saw someone say on a blog or something that it did sharpen just fine. Hopefully!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wanted to comment that I really like the dry shampoo! I have tried lots of them and this is the best one so far. Yeeeeesssssss! I have brown hair and almost panicked when it made my hair white but I waited a few minutes and used my fingers to rub it all in and was shocked how well my hair looked!


 That gives me hope! I haven't yet tried a dry shampoo that really works for me, they usually just kind of make my hair feel rough or sticky. Hoping this one is different! I've heard several good reviews now!


----------



## msbelle (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did everyone's Laqa come smooshed or with the cap off and all over the rest of the products.  Mine did and I see several pics of smooshed ones.  Bad packaging, I can just see this loose in my purse!!!


 
Mine did have some of the product in the top of the cap, like it had been twisted up and back down again with the cap still on.


----------



## msbelle (Jun 13, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OT: has anyone's origin's order been cancelled as well? i only ordered the sample pack + used the BEST code. i'm really bummed about that.

I didn't see it until the morning of the 11th, but didn't know it expired on the 10th, so I placed an order for the sample pack and it went through. I received an email that it had shipped out at 3:32 a.m. on the morning of the 12th.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OT: has anyone's origin's order been cancelled as well? i only ordered the sample pack + used the BEST code. i'm really bummed about that.


 Mine went through. I only ordered the sample pack and the BEST code and mine went through fine, I got an email this morning.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lol if only that would work.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 13, 2013)

> Lol if only that would work.


 Yeah, if only  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the control freak in me would be super happy lol


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ddave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *daniellerose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone else's tracking info say that their birchbox is still in Edgewood ny? Mine hasn't updated since the 8th and I'm worried that I won't get my box by the 14th (expected delivery date). I'm leaving on the 15th and was hoping my box would be here. Also, do their shipping for full size orders take a long time? I made an order and it has only traveled 34 miles in the past 3 days
> ...


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my box 19, aka "punishment box"...lmao! Not too thrilled with it, but I will use everything.
> 
> ...


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jun 13, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OT: has anyone's origin's order been cancelled as well? i only ordered the sample pack + used the BEST code. i'm really bummed about that.


What a buzz kill. I ordered mine the 9th and it was delivered yesterday.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jun 13, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wanted to comment that I really like the dry shampoo! I have tried lots of them and this is the best one so far. Yeeeeesssssss! I have brown hair and almost panicked when it made my hair white but I waited a few minutes and used my fingers to rub it all in and was shocked how well my hair looked!


Yes! Me too! I actually used it this morning. I'm rocking the 2nd Day Hair (which I rarely get to do!!) Most others make my hair feel even dirtier than it did before I put Dry Shampoo in it!


----------



## jmd252 (Jun 13, 2013)

> I wanted to comment that I really like the dry shampoo! I have tried lots of them and this is the best one so far. Yeeeeesssssss! I have brown hair and almost panicked when it made my hair white but I waited a few minutes and used my fingers to rub it all in and was shocked how well my hair looked!


 I was really impressed, too. I didn't have a chance to wash my hair last night (thank you 20 page research paper and computer that unexpectedly crashed!) so I sprayed it in this morning, flat ironed, and went to work. My hair does not look greasy, its easy to run my fingers through, and I doubt anyone knows my secret (usually I sport a bun when I skip two days between washing my hair since its so heavy and greasy so everyone at work asks me if I didn't wash my hair, haha).....SUCCESS!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sbeam36 (Jun 13, 2013)

> Yes! Me too! I actually used it this morning. I'm rocking the 2nd Day Hair (which I rarely get to do!!) Most others make my hair feel even dirtier than it did before I put Dry Shampoo in it!


 Agreed! My Mom got two cans of it in her bb last month. I just didn't think about it again bc dry shampoo just usually does NOT work for me. I saw you all rab ing about it this month so I figured I'd try it. Wow. Thats all I Can say really. Its like Magic.


----------



## basementsong (Jun 13, 2013)

omg USPS, WHAT ARE YOU DOING??





Upon closer inspection of my shipping mess, it doesn't even look like my box made it to my state! Only that shipment info was received by a post office in VA. This week has just REALLY confirmed for me that I'm super impatient.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg USPS, WHAT ARE YOU DOING??
> 
> Upon closer inspection of my shipping mess, it doesn't even look like my box made it to my state! Only that shipment info was received by a post office in VA. This week has just REALLY confirmed for me that I'm super impatient.


 I had this happen once with a Sephora package! My package arrived in Houston 4 days after it was shipped.. and fell off the face of the earth. Then it resurfaced 2 days later in Spokane, Washington. Needless to say, I wasn't very happy. I hope you get your BB soon!!


----------



## gemstone (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg USPS, WHAT ARE YOU DOING??
> 
> ...


 holy shit why did they process it in NJ 12 times??


----------



## basementsong (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> holy shit why did they process it in NJ 12 times??


I don't know! I got a notification that my box was "missent" and that they were re-routing it... and I thought, "Okay, well, it got sent to Maryland, it's only like an hour north of me in Virginia, should be here soon!" Instead it went to Jersey? ....What??


----------



## meaganola (Jun 13, 2013)

Well, I got a response to the icky Mirenesse: They're sending a replacement. I just wanted them to wrap these things in future boxes. The one I have is usable but not really a color I will be wearing very often. Well, swappity, I guess.


----------



## ddave (Jun 13, 2013)

Got my box today (Box 4)! Even though my tracking says it's supposed to be in NY and arrive on the 15th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was really excited about the box but sort of bummed that the Origins moisturizer is a little packet--I think I could get 2 uses MAX out of it. I was expecting a little tub of it like the Kiehl's moisturizer samples.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ddave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today (Box 4)! Even though my tracking says it's supposed to be in NY and arrive on the 15th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## ddave (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ooooh I really like that box!  May I ask how big the Charcoal Mask sample is?


 It's .24 oz., the moisturizer is .05 oz. I was really looking forward to the moisturizer being not in a packet since with moisturizers and face stuff I like to try it out for ~ a week or so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## barbyechick (Jun 13, 2013)

just a heads up to anyone who's interested in the baggu totes





6.99 on sale with free shipping on any order, today only. just grabbed two


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey ladies, been away from the thread for a while and kind of just skimmed through...is the dry shampoo everyone is raving about the Klorane?


----------



## gemstone (Jun 13, 2013)

Here's another pet peeve opposite of men using too much product: women on Instagram not using enough of the origins face mask!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies, been away from the thread for a while and kind of just skimmed through...is the dry shampoo everyone is raving about the Klorane?


I LOVE that dry shampoo. It's amazing!

And has great reviews.

Not sure if that is the one everyone was talking about though.

I assume as much since it's being sent out this month!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my husband a TON of kiehls products for Christmas and every time he uses the serums or lotions he uses SO MUCH. Like a huge squirt of the dark spot corrector. I tried explaining that he only needs a thin layer but if course he thinks that if a little is good then a bunch must be better. It gives me anxiety to watch so I leave the bathroom before he starts his skincare routine





> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG mine is the same way! He does that with everything though. Landry soap is the worst. We use the Method stuff that comes in the squirt bottle and you're only supposed to use 2-3 squirts. He always uses like 5-7 because he wants it "really clean." I tried to explain that using so much, it probably wasn't getting rinsed out all of the way but he continues to do it!





> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! It drives me nuts when my fiance does it. I can't even watch him.





> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, glad I am not the only one! I'm always so tempted to say, "do you know how much money you're squirting into your hands right now?!"


 OMG I thought I was the only one (or that I am a weirdo or something)... I always get frustrated when I see my husband use a huge quantity of everything! It's not just the money that is spent, it's mostly annoying because by using a bigger quantity he doesn't get better or more moisturized but just gets dirtier (if it makes any sense), and of course by the time I get to use something it's already gone


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jun 13, 2013)

I tried the Davines three step system and it's not bad. While i am irritated at foil packets, I do have one very positive thing to say about the packet of conditioner. The texture of the packet was very very easy to hold onto and tear in the shower. I HATE when foil packets are smooth because they become so slippery in the shower that I have to resort to using my teeth to open them (i never can remember to cut them open before i get into the shower), which almost always end with shampoo/conditioner I'm my mouth. This one was almost a matte texture which made it easy to grip and tear. Good job Davines.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine went through. I only ordered the sample pack and the BEST code and mine went through fine, I got an email this morning.


 Mine went through also and I placed my order on the 11th...got a shipping notification email on the 12th.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Stephinitely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 10 and it had the white  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was hoping it would look different on and when it didn't I was so bummed I decided to go nautical to make myself feel better (also I was going through twistband envy)!


 This is sooo cute! I have to try it sometime soon... I love everything nautical!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed! My Mom got two cans of it in her bb last month. I just didn't think about it again bc dry shampoo just usually does NOT work for me. I saw you all rab ing about it this month so I figured I'd try it. Wow. Thats all I Can say really. Its like Magic.


Klorane has become my HG product. I've re-stocked up on it. I love it and it really works well on me...even with my dark hair. They do sell it at Ulta but every time I've tried to buy it from there it is out of stock! I am fortunate enough to have a little apothecary store in the city that sells it...last time I stocked up and bought TWO full size cans..each came with a bonus trial size can as well. I was ecstatic!

I also use it to add a little volume to my hair...it's seriously my favorite hair care product.


----------



## unicorn (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Klorane has become my HG product. I've re-stocked up on it. I love it and it really works well on me...even with my dark hair. They do sell it at Ulta but every time I've tried to buy it from there it is out of stock! I am fortunate enough to have a little apothecary store in the city that sells it...last time I stocked up and bought TWO full size cans..each came with a bonus trial size can as well. I was ecstatic!
> ...


 Ulta actually stopped carrying Klorane a few months ago. I was reeeally bummed. Sephora used to carry it too.. but no more. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 13, 2013)

Got my box (Box 8).  I got the Spain color as shown in my box pic on the bb site.  I'm really curious if box number and polish shades match up.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies, been away from the thread for a while and kind of just skimmed through...is the dry shampoo everyone is raving about the Klorane?


 I think so, because it is really pretty good!


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box (Box 8).  I got the Spain color as shown in my box pic on the bb site.  I'm really curious if box number and polish shades match up.


 Some do, but not all. I got boxes 3 and 18, and Box 3 shows the right color (Reign in Spain), but Box 18 shows London Calling, when it came with Mod in Manhattan.


----------



## JLR594 (Jun 13, 2013)

My box 26 arrived today.  I like the Reign In Spain Color Club polish.  I haven't applied or even swatched it but when I hold it, it looks like it really compliments my skin tone.  I look forward to trying the Youngblood powder.  I'm disappointed about the sukiface because of the way it is packaged.  It reminds me of the Laface sample I got before in this tiny jar which is going to be awkward to use.  The Davines shampoo is a good size and smells nice.  But the other two Davines products are in small foil packets and my husband remarked "They don't give you much, do they?".  

I am really disappointed that I only get four opportunities to review products due that Davines stuff.  Next month wraps up my year with BB and if I don't get a *very* good box for July, I won't be renewing.  So I was hoping to get the most points possible in case that does happen.


----------



## Squidling (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey ladies,

So I subscribed to BB way back when for about a year and cancelled in November. I'm thinking of cashing in my Julep jules (it's just kind of not that good anymore) and cancelling and going back to BB. I was curious on everyone's thoughts about BB since they have changed a few things and what not. Would you still recommend it or is there something better out there that I can throw my money at?


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 13, 2013)

When I saw that I would be getting the Mirenesse in my BB this month I planned on putting it on my trade list just because I have enough lip products to last me a lifetime hehe. But when i saw the color I thought it looked pretty nice so I tried it and I actually love it!! Here's a photo of me with a light application of it on. I think it looks natural and it feels so creamy on its kind of a perfect product I think.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> When I saw that I would be getting the Mirenesse in my BB this month I planned on putting it on my trade list just because I have enough lip products to last me a lifetime hehe. But when i saw the color I thought it looked pretty nice so I tried it and I actually love it!! Here's a photo of me with a light application of it on. I think it looks natural and it feels so creamy on its kind of a perfect product I think.


 Which color is it?


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 13, 2013)

> Which color is it?


 I believe it is cheeky kiss its a medium pink color


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> When I saw that I would be getting the Mirenesse in my BB this month I planned on putting it on my trade list just because I have enough lip products to last me a lifetime hehe. But when i saw the color I thought it looked pretty nice so I tried it and I actually love it!! Here's a photo of me with a light application of it on. I think it looks natural and it feels so creamy on its kind of a perfect product I think.


 Very natural looking and quite pretty!


----------



## basementsong (Jun 13, 2013)

Welp, (likely) getting a replacement box shipped out, unless they run out or whatever else. This may end up being a bit of a bummer _only if_ I don't receive my original box (#26) because I was looking forward to all those products! However, if my replacement box has the LAQA lip pencil in it I'm sure I'll be a happy camper - that's the one thing I wasn't set to receive and *really* wanted!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 13, 2013)

> When I saw that I would be getting the Mirenesse in my BB this month I planned on putting it on my trade list just because I have enough lip products to last me a lifetime hehe. But when i saw the color I thought it looked pretty nice so I tried it and I actually love it!! Here's a photo of me with a light application of it on. I think it looks natural and it feels so creamy on its kind of a perfect product I think.


 You look fantastic!


----------



## kira685 (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> When I saw that I would be getting the Mirenesse in my BB this month I planned on putting it on my trade list just because I have enough lip products to last me a lifetime hehe. But when i saw the color I thought it looked pretty nice so I tried it and I actually love it!! Here's a photo of me with a light application of it on. I think it looks natural and it feels so creamy on its kind of a perfect product I think.


 It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> When I saw that I would be getting the Mirenesse in my BB this month I planned on putting it on my trade list just because I have enough lip products to last me a lifetime hehe. But when i saw the color I thought it looked pretty nice so I tried it and I actually love it!! Here's a photo of me with a light application of it on. I think it looks natural and it feels so creamy on its kind of a perfect product I think.


 Gorgeous!  You are so beautiful, and that color looks amazing on you!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> When I saw that I would be getting the Mirenesse in my BB this month I planned on putting it on my trade list just because I have enough lip products to last me a lifetime hehe. But when i saw the color I thought it looked pretty nice so I tried it and I actually love it!! Here's a photo of me with a light application of it on. I think it looks natural and it feels so creamy on its kind of a perfect product I think.


oooooo, very nice


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> When I saw that I would be getting the Mirenesse in my BB this month I planned on putting it on my trade list just because I have enough lip products to last me a lifetime hehe. But when i saw the color I thought it looked pretty nice so I tried it and I actually love it!! Here's a photo of me with a light application of it on. I think it looks natural and it feels so creamy on its kind of a perfect product I think.


Very pretty!


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 13, 2013)

> Agreed! My Mom got two cans of it in her bb last month. I just didn't think about it again bc dry shampoo just usually does NOT work for me. I saw you all rab ing about it this month so I figured I'd try it. Wow. Thats all I Can say really. Its like Magic.


 I am getting another can in my second box, I'm so thrilled! The Klorane (sp?) is what I have been referring too, I think it's the only dry shampoo that was sent out this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Every other dry shampoo i've tried seems to sorta work the first hour or two and then it's back to greasy bangs/no volume for me. Yesterday when I used it and posted, that was with third day hair and I totally pulled it off. It might be my new best friend!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xciaobellax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *xciaobellax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh garsh thanks for everyone's comments on my photo.. You made me blush :3


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 13, 2013)

Has anyone used their suki cleanser yet? I used mine last night before bed and oh my goodness everything about it was heavenly and my face felt amazingly smooth this morning. Definitely considering buying the full size once my sample is finished! Only if my wallet is off strike of course...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> [SIZE=medium]Just wanted to say Hi and to thank everyone for all of the Birchbox tips Iâ€™ve learned from watching this site for the past few months. Iâ€™ve been meaning to sign up to post, but I made myself wait until my spring classes were over.[/SIZE]
> 
> ...


 Welcome!


----------



## inlustro (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I wanna take a little poll.....my box page has updated with the new photo and the cc polish (the only thing of color) I received is the exact one in the box picture. Is this true for everyone else? JW so that next month when I'm SURE BB will update my page before I receive it I'll know exactly what I'm getting, down to color! (hopefully) hahah.


 My picture showed the color I got.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> When I saw that I would be getting the Mirenesse in my BB this month I planned on putting it on my trade list just because I have enough lip products to last me a lifetime hehe. But when i saw the color I thought it looked pretty nice so I tried it and I actually love it!! Here's a photo of me with a light application of it on. I think it looks natural and it feels so creamy on its kind of a perfect product I think.


 That looks great!


----------



## inlustro (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I must have used the Suki wrong
> 
> ...


 I wet my face down first and put a little in my palm, and I apply a little of it directly onto my wet face when the sugar is still gritty, and work "sections" of my face at a time: forehead, left cheek, right cheek, bridge and nose, chin, going back for more scrub for each section. By then the sugar's all dissolved, so I rub my hands together and wash my face with the foam and rinse. I am in love!


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe it is cheeky kiss its a medium pink color


That is the color I received last month and I love it, I was wearing it today in fact.  It looks great on you, very flattering with your skin tone and hair color!


----------



## AmryAnn (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Welcome to Makeuptalk!
> ...


 Thanks for the advice everyone.  I sent them an email... we'll see what they say.  Yes - it's weird.... it just loosely sits in the base and falls right out if titled.  That's why I was wondering if I was missing something... like this was a new fangled eyeliner or something lol!


----------



## inlustro (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really loving the Mirenesse. It has become my new 'it' lip product this month.
> 
> I'm hoping that when it comes time to sharpen, the plastic tube really can be sharpened like in the videos. It seems like very sturdy plastic so I'm a bit skeptical.


 I sharpened mine with a cheap W&amp;W one I got at the drugstore and it was fine.  It seems like really firm solid plastic so I was worried at first that I'd have to manhandle it, but it sharpened more like it was wood with plastic coating.  I don't know that it actually was, but it was smooth like that.


----------



## kira685 (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wet my face down first and put a little in my palm, and I apply a little of it directly onto my wet face when the sugar is still gritty, and work "sections" of my face at a time: forehead, left cheek, right cheek, bridge and nose, chin, going back for more scrub for each section. By then the sugar's all dissolved, so I rub my hands together and wash my face with the foam and rinse. I am in love!


 My box needs to get here already so I can do THIS ^^  

it's going to be hard not to taste it, now that I've heard so many of you say it tastes yummy lol


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 13, 2013)

> I wet my face down first and put a little in my palm, and I apply a little of it directly onto my wet face when the sugar is still gritty, and work "sections" of my face at a time: forehead, left cheek, right cheek, bridge and nose, chin, going back for more scrub for each section. By then the sugar's all dissolved, so I rub my hands together and wash my face with the foam and rinse. I am in love!


 I used mine the same way! It felt too good to massage my skin with it


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 13, 2013)

> That is the color I received last month and I love it, I was wearing it today in fact.Â  It looks great on you, very flattering with your skin tone and hair color!


 Thank you! It seems like a color that would be flattering on every skin tone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## inlustro (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> So I subscribed to BB way back when for about a year and cancelled in November. I'm thinking of cashing in my Julep jules (it's just kind of not that good anymore) and cancelling and going back to BB. I was curious on everyone's thoughts about BB since they have changed a few things and what not. Would you still recommend it or is there something better out there that I can throw my money at?


 I'm also over Julep, I've skipped like every month this year. I've been wanting to cash in my jules before I cancel but there's never a box that calls out to me enough so I end up skipping, and I need another month's jules before I have enough to cash in for an add on. I had also been thinking for a while about cancelling Julep Maven so I can get a 2nd BB account, but I went ahead and took the plunge the other day and went ahead and ordered my 2nd BB acct. 



  I've been subbed for about a year now and I love it! Who knows, maybe when I cancel Julep I'll get a 3rd BB!


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 13, 2013)

> I sharpened mine with a cheap W&amp;W one I got at the drugstore and it was fine. Â It seems like really firm solid plastic so I was worried at first that I'd have to manhandle it, but it sharpened more like it was wood with plastic coating. Â I don't know that it actually was, but it was smooth like that.


 I haven't sharpened mine yet but it reminds me a lot of the NYX jumbo lip/eye pencils. For the longest time I was ticked because I thought I wouldn't be able to sharpen it and I would have to waste the product by throwing it out once the top wore down...BUT I decided to sharpen my NYX one because I thought I'd just give it a shot before tossing it. Well..it sharpened beautifully...just like a pencil except really smooth. It does feel like a soft plastic when you're sharpening it. It's pretty cool actually


----------



## Ashitude (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe it is cheeky kiss its a medium pink color


I got that color. It is a gorgeous color and one of my favorites. It looks great on you!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 13, 2013)

Birchbox sent me a replacement box after I messaged them about the missing mail drama. I feel kinda bad because both boxes made it to me so I have two boxes! To be fair, this replacement box is a May box (a really good one to boot) all the way down to the "Beauty Diaries" card.


----------



## Roxane68 (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OT: has anyone's origin's order been cancelled as well? i only ordered the sample pack + used the BEST code. i'm really bummed about that.


I actually got my Origins sample pack order today! Wonder why yours was cancelled?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 13, 2013)

> I actually got my Origins sample pack order today! Wonder why yours was cancelled?


 I don't know! I'm really bummed!! I'll live I'll live....


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 13, 2013)

> I actually got my Origins sample pack order today! Wonder why yours was cancelled?


 I don't know! I'm really bummed!! I'll live I'll live....


----------



## Roxane68 (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here's another pet peeve opposite of men using too much product: women on Instagram not using enough of the origins face mask!


I just received my sample today. How much is not enough?


----------



## Roxane68 (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> When I saw that I would be getting the Mirenesse in my BB this month I planned on putting it on my trade list just because I have enough lip products to last me a lifetime hehe. But when i saw the color I thought it looked pretty nice so I tried it and I actually love it!! Here's a photo of me with a light application of it on. I think it looks natural and it feels so creamy on its kind of a perfect product I think.


I think it looks gorgeous on you! Like you said, very natural.


----------



## Rochellena (Jun 13, 2013)

Got my box today and I am so pleased! I love the laqa. Bright pink is generally the opposite of what I'm looking for in a lip color, but I figure what's the point of BB, if I'm not stepping outside my comfort zone and trying things, and well, I'm in love. It is definitely bright and pink, but it doesn't look tacky or clownish at all. Even my husband commented on how much he liked it! It's also so smooth and seems to last forever. I think I'm in love.

I am a little disappointed in my nail polish though. I got the color I was hoping for (London Calling yay!), but the formula was kind of thick and goopy and overall I wasn't impressed. I've never had this problem with CC, I generally adore their polishes, so this was a little heartbreaking. I had been waiting until I got box so I could enough points to order the set but now I'm kind of just meh (though I really like the Mod in Manhattan).

Looking forward to trying the suki and 100% pure tonight.

I loved my box so much this month. Really contemplating a second box.


 

Also, does anyone know of any current codes for the BB store?


----------



## Steffi (Jun 13, 2013)

I got my Origins sample bag today and my birchbox (box 14).

Will definitely make use of the mini files, they're going right into my purse. 

I got the color club in Reign in Spain.  Was hoping for the green or purple but I swatched it on the nail wheel and it's definitely nice. 

Coola face sunscreen, eh, I'll use it, I guess.  I put a little on one hand and it didn't seem like it moisturized(it's a moisturizer).  I'll add it to the pile, maybe I won't have to buy moisturizer for a while.hah.

I was worried about the Mirenesse and thought it'd be going for trade since I normally don't do lipsticks, but I got Cheeky Kiss which isn't too crazy looking, so I'll try it.

Kerastase eave in protectants...two packets of it.  I'll try it after I buy some cosmetic jars so I can actually put packet products in them.

Overall not a bad box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 13, 2013)

Now I want to try cheeky kiss!! I got quick kiss and its definitely not my color!! Maybe I'll try it as a blush like they said!


----------



## Kristen121 (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine went through. I only ordered the sample pack and the BEST code and mine went through fine, I got an email this morning.


I ordered the sample pack and used the BEST code. UPS delivered my package today.


----------



## Yeti (Jun 13, 2013)

I got my Birchbox (#20) and I am over the moon for it!  No anti aging and no hair products, so I am in heaven =)

The Suki is awesome, I think I may even like it more than Vasanti.  The lipstick is bright, but I love a bold lip so it's perfect for me.  I really lucked out this month!  Can't wait to try the color club =)


----------



## JessicaK (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did order on the 10th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I did order at night if that makes a difference? Oh well, $10 back in my pocket.


 
I ordered my on the 11th and I received a shipping email...I also ordered the sample set.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 13, 2013)

box 26! it just arrived today. i'm ecstatic to try everything. I'm going to hold off on the Davines system though until I get some containers to put the conditioner and oil in. For being foil packets, they feel like they have a lot of product in them, and my hair is short so I'm sure I can get a few uses out of it.

really excited to try the youngblood since the southern humidity has been kicking up lately, and the suki smells AMAZING.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone used their suki cleanser yet? I used mine last night before bed and oh my goodness everything about it was heavenly and my face felt amazingly smooth this morning. Definitely considering buying the full size once my sample is finished! Only if my wallet is off strike of course...


 Yeah! Between that and the Klorane I'm in love with everything I got in BB this month, if only I could afford it all...


----------



## Xiang (Jun 13, 2013)

Don't forget BirchBox has this promo code out atm. It's on the back of one of the postcards from this month. =)

35 extra bonus points for spending $35+.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hm, did anyone have their anniversary this month and not get an email?

I'm pretty sure I didn't and it's my 9-mo. I wasn't planning on purchasing anything anyway since I placed an order with 20% off at the end of last month, but I'm still like side-eyeing birchbox a little. &gt;_&gt; My next one is in October, which is my 13-mo and should be 25% But I'm wondering if the new system screwed up their auto emails for anniversaries because I'd been getting all of them before.


----------



## xciaobellax (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm, did anyone have their anniversary this month and not get an email?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I didn't and it's my 9-mo. I wasn't planning on purchasing anything anyway since I placed an order with 20% off at the end of last month, but I'm still like side-eyeing birchbox a little. &gt;_&gt; My next one is in October, which is my 13-mo and should be 25% But I'm wondering if the new system screwed up their auto emails for anniversaries because I'd been getting all of them before.


I haven't gotten my 6 month code, but I got my 3 month code. I'm kinda bummed because I actually wanted to use my 6 month code.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 14, 2013)

> I haven't gotten my 6 month code, but I got my 3 month code. I'm kinda bummed because I actually wanted to use my 6 month code. :icon_roll


 I got an anniversary code unexpectedly last month (kinda quit counting) and I feel like it was more towards the end of the month that I got it... Actually looking up the email I see that it was the 16th I got it. And it was pretty much good until the end of the month, so there's still time.


----------



## page5 (Jun 14, 2013)

> box 26! it just arrived today. i'm ecstatic to try everything. I'm going to hold off on the Davines system though until I get some containers to put the conditioner and oil in. For being foil packets, they feel like they have a lot of product in them, and my hair is short so I'm sure I can get a few uses out of it. really excited to try the youngblood since the southern humidity has been kicking up lately, and the suki smells AMAZING.


 I received this box and I'm as unexcited as you are excited about it, lol I really wish BB would take a break from Colorclub. I have had hair products in every box for the past six months. This shampoo is primarily for frizzy hair which I don't have. And the sulfates, parabens, and dimethicone listed in the ingredients don't excite me either. I tried the powder today and found it to be very drying. Those of you with oily skin may like it more than this dry skin girl. hoping July's box has products better suited for me.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm, did anyone have their anniversary this month and not get an email?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I didn't and it's my 9-mo. I wasn't planning on purchasing anything anyway since I placed an order with 20% off at the end of last month, but I'm still like side-eyeing birchbox a little. &gt;_&gt; My next one is in October, which is my 13-mo and should be 25% But I'm wondering if the new system screwed up their auto emails for anniversaries because I'd been getting all of them before.


 It's my 9 month too &amp; I haven't gotten a code yet. Feels like I've been waiting to place this order fooooorever and I'm hoping the pick twos aren't all out of stock by the time I get my code!


----------



## SweetTea (Jun 14, 2013)

I used the suki exfoliate and 100% pure lotion that I got in my box after tonights shower and omg, I adore both of them!

The lotion smells like pecan shortbread cookies. I think. IDK, that is the very first thing that pops into my head, lol. It was the coconut scent. I really want to buy this. And I usually am not too fond of food-scented lotions.

And the suki also smells heavenly, and I just loved using it - it foams up SO nicely and feels very effective yet gentle. Great sample size. I really want to get this! I imagine the sample will last me months though, you don't need much at all. Lovely lovely stuff. 

My glossy kiss also turns out to be a very good color for me! I am over the moon with my June box, lol. I received the reign in spain nail polish color, which is the one I really wanted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> OH. I even love the dry shampoo. But I wouldn't buy it; I go through DS like crazy because I have a lot of hair, and at $18 a pop I just couldn't keep up with it. 

This was the first box I 100% loved - I was happy with my box last month but shortly after using my Coola I got one of the worst breakouts of my life that I am still trying to heal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the cargo blush too though so I feel I've been super lucky the past 2 months. 

I have $30 worth of points, now... I can't decide if I shall spend it or wait! Next month is my birthday. Make myself wait? Or keep hoarding?!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm, did anyone have their anniversary this month and not get an email?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I didn't and it's my 9-mo. I wasn't planning on purchasing anything anyway since I placed an order with 20% off at the end of last month, but I'm still like side-eyeing birchbox a little. &gt;_&gt; My next one is in October, which is my 13-mo and should be 25% But I'm wondering if the new system screwed up their auto emails for anniversaries because I'd been getting all of them before.


 Just got my code this morning! 9months20 should work now


----------



## lorizav (Jun 14, 2013)

Still waiting on my 1 year (13 month) code. I emailed them but haven't Heard back


----------



## inlustro (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm, did anyone have their anniversary this month and not get an email?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I didn't and it's my 9-mo. I wasn't planning on purchasing anything anyway since I placed an order with 20% off at the end of last month, but I'm still like side-eyeing birchbox a little. &gt;_&gt; My next one is in October, which is my 13-mo and should be 25% But I'm wondering if the new system screwed up their auto emails for anniversaries because I'd been getting all of them before.


 I'm expecting my 13 month code (and gift? keychain?) but so far nada.  I do recall the 3 and 6 month codes feeling like it was taking forever and then right when I was getting ready to call customer service I got the email.  So I'll give it a few more weeks.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 14, 2013)

> I received this box and I'm as unexcited as you are excited about it, lol I really wish BB would take a break from Colorclub. I have had hair products in every box for the past six months. This shampoo is primarily for frizzy hair which I don't have. And the sulfates, parabens, and dimethicone listed in the ingredients don't excite me either. I tried the powder today and found it to be very drying. Those of you with oily skin may like it more than this dry skin girl. hoping July's box has products better suited for me.


 Birchbox has really overused color club and I'm not crazy about them, but as a nail polish junkie I'll still use them. Birchbox seems to have established a relationship with color club, especially for exclusive colors. So I dont see them going anywhere. But hopefully we'll get another brand like zoya or Alessandro again since they have minis. I've heard a lot of people here with those complaints about Davines. I don't have frizzy hair but I'm interested in trying it regardless because I've heard a lot of good things about it.


----------



## dotybird (Jun 14, 2013)

> I'm expecting my 13 month code (and gift? keychain?) but so far nada. Â I do recall the 3 and 6 month codes feeling like it was taking forever and then right when I was getting ready to call customer service I got the email. Â So I'll give it a few more weeks.


 Hmmm-- this box was my 14th box. I don't remember getting a code and I definitely did not receive a ley chain last month. I wonder if I should send them a message....


----------



## puppyluv (Jun 14, 2013)

> Just got my code this morning! 9months20 should work nowÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got my 9 month code today too. I actually emailed them a few days ago because I hadn't received any of my anniversary codes. I guess whatever they did worked and I'm glad to finally get one. I have $30 in points and a cart full of stuff: Stila eyeshadow in Kitten, the Origins GinZing eye creme, and some Runa tea. Now I just need to decide if I should order now or hold out for some better pick twos. The code is only good for 2 weeks.


----------



## msbelle (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm-- this box was my 14th box. I don't remember getting a code and I definitely did not receive a ley chain last month. I wonder if I should send them a message....



This is my 14th also and I didn't get the keychain or the code either. When I canceled for a while last year and then re-subbed they treated it as a new sub, and I got the 3, 6, and 9th month codes. But nothing for the year mark.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm, did anyone have their anniversary this month and not get an email?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I didn't and it's my 9-mo. I wasn't planning on purchasing anything anyway since I placed an order with 20% off at the end of last month, but I'm still like side-eyeing birchbox a little. &gt;_&gt; My next one is in October, which is my 13-mo and should be 25% But I'm wondering if the new system screwed up their auto emails for anniversaries because I'd been getting all of them before.


 I got my nine month this morning! Trying to decide if I want to use it or hoard points until my next code.


----------



## jessicarobin (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have medium length, fine hair, and I've found that a little of the Davines conditioner goes a long way.  I am using slightly less than a nickel-sized dollop and it works through my hair pretty well.  I've used it twice and there's at least a few more uses in there.


----------



## msbelle (Jun 14, 2013)

Well, forty minutes after I made that post I received an email that I should have already received my keychain, and if not I would receive it soon. And I got a code in the email also.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 14, 2013)

I got a 16 month discount code this morning so it looks like they are in the process of sending codes out.


----------



## carebear (Jun 14, 2013)

> Hm, did anyone have their anniversary this month and not get an email? I'm pretty sure I didn't and it's my 9-mo. I wasn't planning on purchasing anything anyway since I placed an order with 20% off at the end of last month, but I'm still like side-eyeing birchbox a little. &gt;_&gt; My next one is in October, which is my 13-mo and should be 25% But I'm wondering if the new system screwed up their auto emails for anniversaries because I'd been getting all of them before.


 I got my 9 month code this morning and used it, I had 500 in points and decided to go wild!


----------



## puppyluv (Jun 14, 2013)

> I got my 9 month code this morning and used it, I had 500 in points and decided to go wild!


 500 points is impressive! I was amazed I was able to save up my 300. What did you buy?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 14, 2013)

I got my Origins order last night!  (I was going to post about it, but we had a mega T-storm roll in and lost power for about 6 hours last night!  Yikes!)  and it's awesome!  I can't wait to try everything and then decide which item I'm going to use my $10 code for... probably the charcoal mask, though.  

Gemstone? How much should I be using of this mask?  I definitely don't want to use "not enough", but I also don't want to have a thick layer of charcoal on my face!  I'll scare all the neighborhood kids... 






Jes, maybe email Origins and ask why they cancelled your order?  I can't imagine why that happened!


----------



## msbelle (Jun 14, 2013)

My Origins order is out for delivery. I don't know what I'll buy with my $10 code either. I'll probably end up getting a scrub unless I love something in the sample pack.

I'd email them, too. They're filling orders from the 11th so yours should have gone through, jes. It could be a glitch or a typo during ordering.


----------



## carebear (Jun 14, 2013)

> 500 points is impressive! I was amazed I was able to save up my 300. What did you buy?


 Beauty Protector Dentangle spray Yes To Carrots set of 4 lip butters Boscia clear complexion trio Marvis toothpaste in ginger mint Yes to Blueberries facial towelettes I spent $2.74 for everything! It took me such a long time to save up but I'm canceling my BB sub because I'm losing my job and decided to spend it all!


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 14, 2013)

I received the 25% code (good through the 21st) and keychain e-mail this morning as well. FYI - June is my 14th month with Birchbox.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jun 14, 2013)

Just got my 6 month code in my email....trying so hard not to spend my points as I really would like to hoard them to make a super awesome purchase for myself around Christmas....don't know if that will happen tho...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my 6 month code in my email....trying so hard not to spend my points as I really would like to hoard them to make a super awesome purchase for myself around Christmas....don't know if that will happen tho...


 I've heard so many, many amazing things about the Clarisonic that it's now my goal to save up enough points to buy one through BB! (Just the Mia, though.  I do not have enough willpower to save up $200 in points), With my 1 year discount code, I should have enough by Christmas, if I can be good!  It's easier now that I have a goal in mind.

What do you want to buy?


----------



## sbeam36 (Jun 14, 2013)

I just used my 6 month code and 300 pts to get: Oscar Blandi Thickening Serum Yesto blueberries facial towelettes


----------



## inlustro (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, forty minutes after I made that post I received an email that I should have already received my keychain, and if not I would receive it soon. And I got a code in the email also.





> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got a 16 month discount code this morning so it looks like they are in the process of sending codes out.


 Sweet!


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 14, 2013)

> Don't forget BirchBox has this promo code out atm. It's on the back of one of the postcards from this month. =) 35 extra bonus points for spending $35+.


 Thank you!! I didn't see that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 14, 2013)

got my 9 month code today!

Now should I hoard more points or buy now? I already have 800


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 14, 2013)

> got my 9 month code today! Now should I hoard more points or buy now? I already have 800


 That's awesome!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would never have the willpower to get that many points!!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have medium length, fine hair, and I've found that a little of the Davines conditioner goes a long way.  I am using slightly less than a nickel-sized dollop and it works through my hair pretty well.  I've used it twice and there's at least a few more uses in there.


 That's great to hear! I'll make sure to only use a little since my hair falls just below my ears right now.


----------



## Ashitude (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Origins order last night!  (I was going to post about it, but we had a mega T-storm roll in and lost power for about 6 hours last night!  Yikes!)  and it's awesome!  I can't wait to try everything and then decide which item I'm going to use my $10 code for... probably the charcoal mask, though.
> 
> ...


I got mine yesterday also. I used the "Night A Mins" cream last night. My face felt so soft this morning. I may have to get me some.


----------



## beautybrit (Jun 14, 2013)

Well, this month's box made my decision pretty easy --- officially unsubscribed. The tiny samples I get from birchbox each month are no where near the $10 it costs to get it. Ipsy is where it's at.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 14, 2013)

I got my box #20 yesterday. The polish was London Calling. All of the other box 20s I saw had Reign in Spain. I got London Calling in my other box, so I would have liked to have the coral, but I love the green so a dupe is fine! Now...where are those CEW boxes?!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box #20 yesterday. The polish was London Calling. All of the other box 20s I saw had Reign in Spain. I got London Calling in my other box, so I would have liked to have the coral, but I love the green so a dupe is fine! Now...where are those CEW boxes?!


 seriously i'm dying for the CEW boxes to be announced. i'm so sad that i probably won't have 200 points by the time they come out, but i'm half tempted to call BB up and ask if they'll let me use my sweet16 code for it because i didn't use it last month. It's worth a shot, anyway.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 14, 2013)

> I got my box #20 yesterday. The polish was London Calling. All of the other box 20s I saw had Reign in Spain. I got London Calling in my other box, so I would have liked to have the coral, but I love the green so a dupe is fine! Now...where are those CEW boxes?!


My box 20 had London Calling as well.


----------



## tasertag (Jun 14, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've heard so many, many amazing things about the Clarisonic that it's now my goal to save up enough points to buy one through BB! (Just the Mia, though. Â I do not have enough willpower to save up $200 in points), With my 1 year discount code, I should have enough by Christmas, if I can be good! Â It's easier now that I have a goal in mind.

Â 

What do you want to buy?


I just love my Clarisonic! My aunt bought me a Mia 2 and she said the new Aria is a "gimmick". I use the lowest setting anyways so a Mia would have been sufficient for me.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 14, 2013)

I got my box today! I got box 5. The suki is a little smaller than I thought it would be but I love getting samples in little pots! I got the CC in Pardon My French - out of all the CC polishes offered for this month's box...that is the one I wanted. I got the Mirenesse in Flirty Kiss but I already have it so it's going up for trade (hopefully for the Cheeky Kiss - really want to try that color!).

As for the gum...it is the smallest sample ever! I think there are like 4 chicklet sizes pieces of gum in a teenie tiny box. Really? LOL. I could not help but laugh...


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 14, 2013)

> seriously i'm dying for the CEW boxes to be announced. i'm so sad that i probably won't have 200 points by the time they come out, but i'm half tempted to call BB up and ask if they'll let me use my sweet16 code for it because i didn't use it last month. It's worth a shot, anyway.


 I'm hoping they don't decide to release them after this round of codes they sent out expire. That will be pushing them off until July. If they do come out though it might not hurt to ask! Bellatrix - Interesting! Perhaps the one I saw on Instagram was the outlier then. I haven't checked my account to see what was in the picture. It wasn't updated as of yesterday. Edit: It's updated now and has London Calling


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 14, 2013)

> got my 9 month code today! Now should I hoard more points or buy now? I already have 800


 Buy! Buy! buy! buy! Not that I'm enabling you to buy or anything ;-)


----------



## Jeaniney (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> seriously i'm dying for the CEW boxes to be announced. i'm so sad that i probably won't have 200 points by the time they come out, but i'm half tempted to call BB up and ask if they'll let me use my sweet16 code for it because i didn't use it last month. It's worth a shot, anyway.


 I have 300 points after this months box and I can't decide if I should get myself a 3 month gift sub or put it toward the CEW box.  I think I'll wait until the CEW boxes are announced and decide. Impatiently waiting, of course!!


----------



## Meahlea (Jun 14, 2013)

I finally got my ship notice yay!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 14, 2013)

I never got a discount code for my 16th month. Anyone know what the next code anniversary is? June was my 19th month. I have 400 points burning a hole in my pocket and would love to maximize it with a code!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Buy! Buy! buy! buy!
> 
> Not that I'm enabling you to buy or anything ;-)


 bahaha.

I think I will. I just have to figure out what I waaant.

So far I have:

Beauty Protector

100% Pure Nourishing Body Cream

Suki Exfoliating Cleanser

ColorClub Wanderlust Collection (maybe...)


----------



## msbelle (Jun 14, 2013)

What is a CEW box? I looked on their website and facebook but couldn't find it?


----------



## tanya0949 (Jun 14, 2013)

> What is a CEW box? I looked on their website andÂ facebook but couldn't find it?


 I'm wondering the same thing


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tanya0949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What is a CEW box? I looked on their website and facebook but couldn't find it?
> ...


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey, slightly, okay very, OT, but in the last couple of years I have been having redness of the skin on my face, pretty much exclusively in my cheeks. Rosy glow to the cheeks is a nice thing, but this is a bit much. I don't know if it is rosacea per se, but if not it is similar. Maybe it is just a fact of getting older, I dunno *shrug." Point is I don't like it and I am wondering if any of you lovely ladies has found anything (maybe through BB) that might soothe my flaming cheeks. Standard moisturizer doesn't seem to do anything, I need something for specifically for redness....I think.

Thank you! Now back to our regularly scheduled Birchbox-palooza!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 14, 2013)

Okay, Google is my friend, definitely NOT rosacea, which I thought started with red patches. BUT it is still a problem. Might go to Sephora at lunch and see if they have any suggestions.


----------



## shelbyisace (Jun 14, 2013)

Perhaps allergies? Your best bet would be to see a doctor, putting more product on what seems to be irritated skin might not do anything for the problem, or make it worse.



> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, Google is my friend, definitely NOT rosacea, which I thought started with red patches. BUT it is still a problem. Might go to Sephora at lunch and see if they have any suggestions.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 14, 2013)

This is my Spain polish, matches my scarf from PopSugar this month.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my Spain polish, matches my scarf from PopSugar this month.


 LOVEE. a million times LOVE!


----------



## tasertag (Jun 14, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is my Spain polish, matches my scarf from PopSugar this month.






That is such a fantastic color!! And a good match too!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my Spain polish, matches my scarf from PopSugar this month.


 ahhh cute!! i have this color polish too and i'm definitely going to try it out today, it looks great.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jun 14, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've heard so many, many amazing things about the Clarisonic that it's now my goal to save up enough points to buy one through BB! (Just the Mia, though. Â I do not have enough willpower to save up $200 in points), With my 1 year discount code, I should have enough by Christmas, if I can be good! Â It's easier now that I have a goal in mind.

Â 

What do you want to buy?
Hmpf. My post showed up blank. Dad-blame computer. I'm doing the same! My primary account is my "Clarisonic points hoarding account". I bought a "knockoff" to suffice for the time being. The revews on it (some were by previous clarisonic owners) were great. But I still can't let go of the notion that I must have the one and only real deal. But I also won't let go of the $120 required to purchase it! I used all of the points on my secondary account today... first time using BB points! It was fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Got the Malin+Goetz Detox Mask, Jack Black Lip Balm for my Hubs, Klorane Dry Shampoo, and the Oscar Blandi pick two. $20 OOP after points and my 3 month code. Not to shabby!! EEEEK!!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my Spain polish, matches my scarf from PopSugar this month.


 Very pretty! I got this in my box yesterday too, but it seems very similar to the Ruby Wing nail polish in peony (indoors) which I have a full size of, so this may go straight to my trade list! Was the application smooth and easy?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Very pretty! I got this in my box yesterday too, but it seems very similar to the Ruby Wing nail polish in peony (indoors) which I have a full size of, so this may go straight to my trade list! Was the application smooth and easy?


 Thanks, actually I hate this polish. 





 It's streaky, takes heavy coats to even out.  The mini bottle and brush seem to be more difficult to work with for me.  You can't tell from the pic but it bubbled, but that's because I wait until the last minute to do my nails and rush between coats.  

I don't feel like it's the best quality polish, but the color is fun and I like that it matched my scarf so well.  I even got a compliment on it today while waiting for my coffee at Starbucks.  Neon is in for summer (I think) so I feel trendy. 



 But it's not terribly professional. Luckily I work in software and retail, software is casual and I have to wear white tops and jeans for retail, so nails, makeup and accessories are the only way to dress up for work.


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm so disappointed with birch box this month. First I got my email 4 days before the shipping updated.  then when my box finally came it was missing the Laqa lip pencil and it only has 4 items I can get points for. I've never gotten a 6 item box on this sub.  I have already called them and they said they would replace the lip pencil but I'm still really disappointed in them.  I got my a 3 month code anniversary code on my second sub and it says it has to be on a $25 or over order has it always been this way? I don't remember having to spend a certain amount before I could use an anniversary code in the past.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so disappointed with birch box this month. First I got my email 4 days before the shipping updated.  then when my box finally came it was missing the Laqa lip pencil and it only has 4 items I can get points for. I've never gotten a 6 item box on this sub.  I have already called them and they said they would replace the lip pencil but I'm still really disappointed in them.  I got my a 3 month code anniversary code on my second sub and it says it has to be on a $25 or over order has it always been this way? I don't remember having to spend a certain amount before I could use an anniversary code in the past.


 Sorry you're dealing with all that, but the good news is that they're replacing the lip pencil, and who knows? You might get a six product box next time around. I do feel it balances out one way or another. All 20% off codes I've received from them in the past have been for orders $25 and up, so that's not new. I think we're all prone to having overly high expectations for Birchbox when they do their best customer service-wise. Hopefully, you'll get an amazing box in July.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jun 14, 2013)

Tried out the color club today. It's okay. I really would have preferred a color, but i think this will be amazing for French tips or nail art. Or even under a neon/sheer shade to make it pop.


----------



## msbelle (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks, Leigh!

For anyone who likes the Reign in Spain and didn't get one, Flip Flop Fantasy by China Glaze is very close in color. The only way I can tell a difference is swatching them side by side. In indoor lighting you can barely see a difference (and can't at some angles), outdoor lighting the FFF is a bit brighter.
 

On the left is Flip Flop Fantasy by China Glaze, on the right is Reign in Spain by Color Club.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 14, 2013)

I have done so well at saving up my points, and this morning was up to 396 (so irritating, just give me 4 more points, HAHA)...but I went ahead and spent 300 of them on the Origins charcoal mask and a Lippmann polish. I couldn't resist. Now I'm excited but disappointed in myself.

I am seriously considering the Suki cleanser, too!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jun 14, 2013)

I have 850...I'm hoarding until next month, only because thats when points will start to fall off consistently....in august I'll lose 70. Lol so I say, hoarde until they start to fall off!



> got my 9 month code today! Now should I hoard more points or buy now? I already have 800


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jun 14, 2013)

> > Very pretty! I got this in my box yesterday too, but it seems very similar to the Ruby Wing nail polish in peony (indoors) which I have a full size of, so this may go straight to my trade list! Was the application smooth and easy?
> 
> 
> Thanks, actually I hate this polish.Â :icon_roll Â It's streaky, takes heavy coats to even out. Â The mini bottle and brush seem to be more difficult to work with for me. Â You can't tell from the pic but it bubbled, but that's because I wait until the last minute to do my nails and rush between coats. Â  I don't feel like it's the best quality polish, but the color is fun and I like that it matched my scarf so well. Â I even got a compliment on it today while waiting for my coffee at Starbucks. Â Neon is in for summer (I think) so I feel trendy.Â atches: Â But it's not terribly professional. Luckily I work in software and retail, software is casual and I have to wear white tops and jeans for retail, so nails, makeup and accessories are the only way to dress up for work. Â


 Thanks for letting me know, now I don't feel so bad not keeping it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The color is pretty and summery though!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so disappointed with birch box this month. First I got my email 4 days before the shipping updated.  then when my box finally came it was missing the Laqa lip pencil and it only has 4 items I can get points for. I've never gotten a 6 item box on this sub.  I have already called them and they said they would replace the lip pencil but I'm still really disappointed in them.  I got my a 3 month code anniversary code on my second sub and it says it has to be on a $25 or over order has it always been this way? I don't remember having to spend a certain amount before I could use an anniversary code in the past.


 It's always been this way since I've been subbed (well over 16 months). Other than that idk what there is to be disappointed about since they responded and they're resending you the item. CS wise, they've done all they can do.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Too funny! Because that's the shade I really wanted!!  Looks great on you!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice job on the painting!  It looks great. Did you find it streaky?


----------



## JC327 (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks great for the summer!


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 14, 2013)

> I have 850...I'm hoarding until next month, only because thats when points will start to fall off consistently....in august I'll lose 70. Lol so I say, hoarde until they start to fall off!


 How long until points start falling off?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long until points start falling off?


 I believe you have a year from the date they were earned until they expire.


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 14, 2013)

That was my guess. Thanks!!


----------



## KayEss (Jun 14, 2013)

I got my 20% off code today. I was thinking of saving my points for the one year mark, but...why? I had 400 already saved up, figured I might as well spend them! Not THRILLED with the Pick Two choices (I'm swimming in lip products; I don't wear sunscreen/moisturizer, and I'm really not sure how to use a mousse) but I'm very happy overall!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 14, 2013)

Does anyone else get paranoid about things like wrinkles when they send you certain products? I got a Furlesse frown line reducing patch in my box, so now I keep looking in the mirror to see if I have frown lines yet. I don't think so, but it's not something I ever thought of before.


----------



## KayEss (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone else get paranoid about things like wrinkles when they send you certain products? I got a Furlesse frown line reducing patch in my box, so now I keep looking in the mirror to see if I have frown lines yet. I don't think so, but it's not something I ever thought of before.


 Yeah, they're lucky they're Birchbox! If a friend gifted products like that to me, I'd be offended, but luckily Birchbox doesn't know what we look like. The cool thing about those is that they're something totally new. I love trying things I never would have purchased otherwise. I'm sure you don't have frown lines yet though, don't let something that's supposed to be fun get you down!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jun 14, 2013)

> Nice job on the painting! Â It looks great. Did you find it streaky? Â


 It was a tad streaky and a little too thick for my tastes, but it evened out nicely.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 14, 2013)

Got both my boxes today!

Box #1





Box #6


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 14, 2013)

Also received my Origins order...I ordered the Zero Oil Matte lotion, Sample of charcoal mask with the BEST code, and a complimentary sample of Youthtopia Lift ultra-rich firming creme. I chose the free gift wrap just for fun. The mask and packet sample came outside of the giftwrap, with the zero oil lotion wrapped up in this huge green box with a bow...the gift wrap was so cute! It was funny that there was such a huge box for such a tiny product lol! Also funny that the zero oil lotion is smaller than the free sample of charcoal mask, but I hear it only takes a tiny bit at a time. I can't wait to try the lotion out, tried the mask tonight and it was ok...will have to use it some more to really see how it works. The sample is a great size!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also received my Origins order...I ordered the Zero Oil Matte lotion, Sample of charcoal mask with the BEST code, and a complimentary sample of Youthtopia Lift ultra-rich firming creme. I chose the free gift wrap just for fun. The mask and packet sample came outside of the giftwrap, with the zero oil lotion wrapped up in this huge green box with a bow...the gift wrap was so cute! It was funny that there was such a huge box for such a tiny product lol! Also funny that the zero oil lotion is smaller than the free sample of charcoal mask, but I hear it only takes a tiny bit at a time. I can't wait to try the lotion out, tried the mask tonight and it was ok...will have to use it some more to really see how it works. The sample is a great size!


 I too got the complimentary gift packaging and was super impressed.  Also really excited to try the charcoal mask---the sample size was super generous.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also received my Origins order...I ordered the Zero Oil Matte lotion, Sample of charcoal mask with the BEST code, and a complimentary sample of Youthtopia Lift ultra-rich firming creme. I chose the free gift wrap just for fun. The mask and packet sample came outside of the giftwrap, with the zero oil lotion wrapped up in this huge green box with a bow...the gift wrap was so cute! It was funny that there was such a huge box for such a tiny product lol! Also funny that the zero oil lotion is smaller than the free sample of charcoal mask, but I hear it only takes a tiny bit at a time. I can't wait to try the lotion out, tried the mask tonight and it was ok...will have to use it some more to really see how it works. The sample is a great size!


 Man! Now I'm wishing I'd gift wrapped mine! That is so pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, Google is my friend, definitely NOT rosacea, which I thought started with red patches. BUT it is still a problem. Might go to Sephora at lunch and see if they have any suggestions.


Not sure if it is o.k. to list a YouTube post, but here it is:  

In the above post, one of my favorite beauty vloggers, Kristin Gehm, raves about the Ole Henrikson's Truth Serum, and says that it has minimized the red patches on her face.  I use the serum myself, and it is a really good serum.  At the moment the .5 oz size is on sale at Sephora online for $15.00, so that might be worth a try.  Good luck!

(edited by magicalmom - totally OK to share YouTube vids that are relevant, TOS just states that you "embed" the videos instead of just linking! Thanks!)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did everyone's Laqa come smooshed or with the cap off and all over the rest of the products.  Mine did and I see several pics of smooshed ones.  Bad packaging, I can just see this loose in my purse!!!


Mine had somehow rolled up into the lid, but it had stopped once it hit the top.  Maybe because it is still cool where I live, so no smooshing, thank goodness.  I am happy to have received a lip product in pink!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 15, 2013)

i got my origins sample pack with a free sample and the charcoal mask with code BEST for 10.50 all said and done today. I tried the 'night a mins' tonight and OMG I'm in love! I've never been so excited about a foil packet before lol! so sad this product isn't in the shop, but stoked I got the $10 off code in the sampler pack! We'll see how things look tomorrow to make sure i don't break out or anything, but i think i'm in LOVE!!! Thanks so much to the person who posted about the sampler pack!


----------



## StefanieH30 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Not sure if it is o.k. to list a YouTube post, but here it is: Â  In the above post, one of my favorite beauty vloggers, Kristin Gehm, raves about the Ole Henrikson's Truth Serum, and says that it has minimized the red patches on her face.Â  I use the serum myself, and it is a really good serum.Â  At the moment the .5 oz size is on sale at Sephora online for $15.00, so that might be worth a try.Â  Good luck! (edited by magicalmom - totally OK to share YouTube vids that are relevant, TOS just states that you "embed" the videos instead of just linking! Thanks!)


 I really like the ole henrikson products, they seem to work great for me. I get samples every time at sephora.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 15, 2013)

Oooh if I had that many I would say screw saving, I'm getting that perfume by Joie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I have 850...I'm hoarding until next month, only because thats when points will start to fall off consistently....in august I'll lose 70. Lol so I say, hoarde until they start to fall off!


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 15, 2013)

> i got my origins sample pack with a free sample and the charcoal mask with code BEST for 10.50 all said and done today. I tried the 'night a mins' tonight and OMG I'm in love! I've never been so excited about a foil packet before lol! so sad this product isn't in the shop, but stoked I got the $10 off code in the sampler pack! We'll see how things look tomorrow to make sure i don't break out or anything, but i think i'm in LOVE!!! Thanks so much to the person who posted about the sampler pack!Â


 I discoverd the night a mins from my sample order too and I love it as well! I had no breakouts at all, and I am really considering buying the full sized product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 15, 2013)

I got box 37, very happy!





The Miranesse pencil is in Glossy Kiss, and I'm excited to try it as a blush.  The Color Club is London Calling, which I think will make for a nice pedicure color.  The perfume is not bad, still forming an opinion as to whether I like it or not.  I love getting eye creams (Origins Plantscription anti-aging eye treatment) and believe I have them as my splurge item.  I find the samples last forever as you use so little to begin with, plus eye creams are usually more expensive, and this way I never have to buy them




.  Great month!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 15, 2013)

I can't seem to let my points accumulate much beyond 300.  I spent them this morning on:


----------



## saidfreeze (Jun 15, 2013)

Sooooooo.. My second box just updated! Dupe box #3. Second set of dupes in 5 months. I loved this box and already used the entire can of Klorane that I was going to bring with me on vaca... So that's good news. All in all not a bad dupe box so I'm just going to use everything x2. Well besides the polish which will be used for summer school mani/pedi day activities. The coral is a perfect color for high schoolers during the summer.


----------



## xciaobellax (Jun 15, 2013)

My 2nd box finally updated! I'm getting Box 1, I think. I'm glad its not a dupe box since I got dupes last month.

I'm excited to get a different polish color, I got the green in my 1st box, I'm excited to try the coral. I'm also very excited to try the Young Blood mineral powder! I'm always up for trying new finishing powders as I use them daily.

Not excited about the oscar de la renta scrub but I always use scrubs regularly so I'll use it.

I'm not too happy about the Davines because that means I got a 40 point box again this month. Oh well. I only need 40 points to reach 200 anyway so it balances out.

Overall I'm happy to be getting this box. I haven't tried the Davines yet, maybe I'll love it and be happy with the dupe.

I tried a couple of my Origins samples tomorrow and I loved them, so far. I might change up my skincare regimen!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 15, 2013)

> Not sure if it is o.k. to list a YouTube post, but here it is: Â  In the above post, one of my favorite beauty vloggers, Kristin Gehm, raves about the Ole Henrikson's Truth Serum, and says that it has minimized the red patches on her face.Â  I use the serum myself, and it is a really good serum.Â  At the moment the .5 oz size is on sale at Sephora online for $15.00, so that might be worth a try.Â  Good luck! (edited by magicalmom - totally OK to share YouTube vids that are relevant, TOS just states that you "embed" the videos instead of just linking! Thanks!)


 I use the serum, too! Just started regularly using it for three months now? I bought the $70 kit aFter a smaller kit from Black Friday and love the entire line. I wish the night gel felt more moisturizing, but I use up my other samples with it.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 15, 2013)

box 32 is a pretty big bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i am glad to try the spray but .. a perfume and a bag and a shaving cream ? wow, i really missed out on the cool stuff this month and got oldies zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ashitude (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got my origins sample pack with a free sample and the charcoal mask with code BEST for 10.50 all said and done today. I tried the 'night a mins' tonight and OMG I'm in love! I've never been so excited about a foil packet before lol! so sad this product isn't in the shop, but stoked I got the $10 off code in the sampler pack! We'll see how things look tomorrow to make sure i don't break out or anything, but i think i'm in LOVE!!! Thanks so much to the person who posted about the sampler pack!


Same here. I LOVE that stuff. I am going to have to get the full size from the origins site.


----------



## reepy (Jun 15, 2013)

I'd like to leave my feedback for June's box to get the points but the section where the previous (and current) boxes doesn't seem to be where it used to be and I can't find it.  I'm sure it's someplace obvious, but can someone let me know where?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Not sure if it is o.k. to list a YouTube post, but here it is: Â  In the above post, one of my favorite beauty vloggers, Kristin Gehm, raves about the Ole Henrikson's Truth Serum, and says that it has minimized the red patches on her face.Â  I use the serum myself, and it is a really good serum.Â  At the moment the .5 oz size is on sale at Sephora online for $15.00, so that might be worth a try.Â  Good luck! (edited by magicalmom - totally OK to share YouTube vids that are relevant, TOS just states that you "embed" the videos instead of just linking! Thanks!)


 I used that product. It's a fantastic product. Used it once a day.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 15, 2013)

> I'd like to leave my feedback for June's box to get the points but the section where the previous (and current) boxes doesn't seem to be where it used to be and I can't find it.Â  I'm sure it's someplace obvious, but can someone let me know where?Â  Thanks in advance.


 Click "Write a Review." If you can do box feedback for points, the usual feedback box will pop up in that window. If not, you will get a "Write a Customer Review" page. Do not leave a review on that page if you should be getting points for feedback! The system won't recognize the review as feedback, and you won't get points.


----------



## Babs (Jun 15, 2013)

My shipping weight was only 0.08lbs. I only got the pillow pack with the coral polish and 2 ketchup packs of lotion. Is this normal? I feel like half the time something is missing/broken/spilled. I feel bad contacting them for minor things - ie twist band missing, dried out liner. Anyway I'm missing suki (which you guys love), glossy kiss (mix reviews), and klorane dry shampoo (I don't use dry shampoo but do you guys like this one?). I don't care for it and usually for stuff that don't work for me I just give it a weak review so they will send it less frequently..


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 15, 2013)

> My shipping weight was only 0.08lbs. I only got the pillow pack with the coral polish and 2 ketchup packs of lotion. Is this normal? I feel like half the time something is missing/broken/spilled. I feel bad contacting them for minor things - ie twist band missing, dried out liner. Anyway I'm missing suki (which you guys love), glossy kiss (mix reviews), and klorane dry shampoo (I don't use dry shampoo but do you guys like this one?). I don't care for it and usually for stuff that don't work for me I just give it a weak review so they will send it less frequently..


 not at all normal. this isn't minor. you're missing the majority of your box's contents. i would definitely contact cs in this case.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got my origins sample pack with a free sample and the charcoal mask with code BEST for 10.50 all said and done today. I tried the 'night a mins' tonight and OMG I'm in love! I've never been so excited about a foil packet before lol! so sad this product isn't in the shop, but stoked I got the $10 off code in the sampler pack! We'll see how things look tomorrow to make sure i don't break out or anything, but i think i'm in LOVE!!! Thanks so much to the person who posted about the sampler pack!


 You're welcome!  I was able to find two versions of the Night-a-Mins in the Origins shop... One for combination/dry, and one for combo/oily skin.  Maybe try this link?:

http://www.origins.com/products/search/esearch.tmpl?search=night+a+mins&amp;x=-1111&amp;y=-127

(Or maybe I read that wrong and you were talking about a physical shop? Sorry if I'm just confused, trying to help!  If the Night-a-Mins was that amazing, I want you to have it! 




)


----------



## reepy (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Click "Write a Review." If you can do box feedback for points, the usual feedback box will pop up in that window. If not, you will get a "Write a Customer Review" page. Do not leave a review on that page if you should be getting points for feedback! The system won't recognize the review as feedback, and you won't get points.


Thank you.  So weird that you have to go through all the June products rather just seeing the box like you used to, but glad to get the points.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you.  So weird that you have to go through all the June products rather just seeing the box like you used to, but glad to get the points.


 Wait, you should still be able to go directly to your box!  Everything has been rearranged.  Now "Box" is a drop-down menu to the right of BIRCHBOX/SHOP/MAGAZINE on what I would call the masthead (I'm not sure what it's really called).  Hover over BOX, pick "Women's Box," and you should see your box page.  If you don't see that, there's something else wrong, like it might have logged you out.


----------



## mspocket (Jun 15, 2013)

Haven't tried the Ole Henrikson, but it sounds awesome! I giggle to myself every time you guys mention it though bc I read it in my head like "Ol' Henrikson" *cue the banjos*


----------



## reepy (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait, you should still be able to go directly to your box!  Everything has been rearranged.  Now "Box" is a drop-down menu to the right of BIRCHBOX/SHOP/MAGAZINE on what I would call the masthead (I'm not sure what it's really called).  Hover over BOX, pick "Women's Box," and you should see your box page.  If you don't see that, there's something else wrong, like it might have logged you out.


 Omg, you're right!  I swear I looked all over for that first!  Thank you!!!


----------



## mspocket (Jun 15, 2013)

Also jumping on the Suki train as well. That stuff is heavenly, and yes I did taste it too and I think it might even taste better than it smells. I also quite like the davines, even if it's just for the smell. I don't really have frizzy hair so I couldn't tell you how well it works for that, but I'm obsessed with the pretty color and scent! It's funny how disappointed I was with this box at first because now I really like it. The only product that didn't pull through for me was the Oscar de la Renta perfume--I'm indifferent to the scent.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 15, 2013)

Got my box 8 today. Laundry bar, Klorane, Suki, Oscar de la Renta perfume and CC polish in Reign in Spain. My nail color matched the box photo on the BB website. Meh box for me but will use it all.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 15, 2013)

Here was the boo box - Box 24 -





This box was.....interesting...to say the least. It had a couple good products, but mostly I was left disappointed ::le sigh..I know...drama::

Here's what I got and what I think of everything! -

29 COSMETICS SKIN CARE SAMPLES





Itty bittiest little samples ever lol There was only about 1 use for the Cream Cleanser, 2 uses for the Serum Extract (if you put very little on), 3 uses for the Eye Emulsion and 1 use for the Night Moisture. This set I think is aimed and better recommended for a more mature woman. They all moisturize excellently! Very hydrating and from what I've read, good for firming and collagen producing. It's great for anti-aging as well. The reason I particularly did not like these is because the scent was ridiculously overwhelming for me. It had that heavy powdery aroma that had me wanting to wash it all off within 5 minutes of putting it on (I didn't, I stood strong! lol I wanted to give an accurate review!). That scent very much leads me to believe (plus the ingredients, what it's made for, etc.) that this line, like I said, would be better for an older, mature woman who is looking for heavy moisturization without it weighing down on the skin. I hate to say, I did not like these at all, but if I had to pick one...I'd go with the Eye Emulsion. It blended well, definitely softened the skin under my eyes and did not smell QUITE as bad as the others.

ANTICA FARMACISTA BODY MOISTURIZER in GRAPEFRUIT





Another hit and miss for me. I had high high hopes when I saw it was grapefruit. Grapefruit scents are usually fresh, light, zesty and with a hint of tangy sweetness. This was not, unfortunately. At first, it does smell zesty and tangy...then it relaxes into a deep fragrance lingering into a musk. ::sigh::....I'm not a fragrance snob, I promise. As far as moisturizing goes, I tried it on my hands and it made the top of my hand fairly soft, but did not moisturize the palm as much as I'd prefer. It does have a lot of great ingredients though. I think this would be perfect for legs and arms if you want a light moisturizer, especially a well fragranced one to use instead of perfume.

BEAUTY PROTECTOR





Finally! I have tried the Beauty Protector! I've heard so much about it from Birchbox ladies for so long. I must say, it did not disappoint! First of all, to combat my seemingly hate of all fragrances...I LOOOOOVED the smell of this product. MMmmmm. Birchbox says it's an airy floral, but I disagree. I'm smelling a delicious deep but light vanilla. It made me hungry lol! I tried using this two different ways....first I had a deep conditioning day when I didn't have to go anywhere. So I shampooed with a clarifying shampoo, used a light conditioner, towel-dried my hair, then sprayed this product all over, finishing with letting it air-dry. My hair was soooooooft. My hubby could NOT stop playing with it! lol The only thing I'll say in regards to that is, ladies that have oily hair - use sparingly, focusing on the ends. I have oily hair and by the next morning, it did look a tad slick. The 2nd time I used it was for going out. I did my regular routine of hair styling (shampoo, towel-dry, biosilk mid-to-ends, leave-in styling products to help tame frizz and up curl, air-dry to 75%, volumizing products, blow dry remaining 25%, styling products and hairspray), and I added in a light spritz of the Beauty Protector after the biosilk. I did notice a difference after I was done! My hair looked a little shinier and felt a tad softer! I definitely will be keeping this product around!

COLOR CLUB POLISH in REIGN IN SPAIN





I nearly fell over in absolute delight when I saw I received the color I wanted! I'm such a sucker for corals! I LOVE this polish. For this picture I used a bottom coat, two coats of polish and a top coat. I've been wearing it for a few days now and have no chips whatsoever! I had no issues with bubbling, streaking was only apparent on the first coat, but evened out on the 2nd and did I mention I love it? Here's a pic in the dark with only a small lamp on far away:





I love how it looks like it's glowing! lol

GLEE SUGAR-FREE GUM





.....it's gum......I chewed it. It wasn't amazing. It was delicious for about 2 minutes but the bland aftertaste was awful. However, if you are vegetarian and are looking for a Sugar-free, GMO free, Aspartame free, Additive free, [SIZE=small]Dairy free, Gluten free, Egg free, Yeast free, Nut free, Soy free, Peanut free and Corn free[/SIZE] then you are free to love it. I unfortunately do not. I received the pen last month for a lifestyle item and I'm really hoping next month I don't get another weird life-styling item. There's only so many a girl can handle, ya know lol

POSTCARDS





So they sent us postcards that each represent the global offices of Birchbox....Barcelona, Spain...London, England....New York, New York...and Paris, France. Alrighty. So my thoughts are....isn't this kind of pointless unless you're actually GOING to these places that you can send a postcard from? Hrm...interesting. So here is my best thought on this...





Put them in a frame like this! And either hang it on the wall or have it on a desk, table, etc. It's chic, contemporary and would be great for a travel or bright modern simplistic boho themed room!

Welp, that's about it for my little review. I was...er...um...well...not too happy with this box, although I am madly in love with the polish. I don't know what the deal is with my heavily fragranced lotions and skincare samples. Here's hoping July will be MUCH better!


----------



## Meahlea (Jun 15, 2013)

Yayy box 1! By which I mean does no one at birchbox have dry skin? Because they don't seem to understand that it is by definition not oily, ya'll. I mean I love youngblood products. Like love them. When they're suited to my skin. But it's ok birchbox. I'll assume it was like a welcome box because I cancelled and you do still love me. After all you are sending me nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mspocket (Jun 15, 2013)

> Here was the boo box - Box 24 -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I agree about the post cards...pointless much? But I love your idea with the frame! I may just have to try that!


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here was the boo box - Box 24 -
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here was the boo box - Box 24 -
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashitude (Jun 15, 2013)

I used the charcoal mask from origins and I am so in love with this stuff. My face feels so soft and wonderful. I think I may have finally found my HG face mask.


----------



## angienharry (Jun 15, 2013)

Hello everyone, I've been lurking a while and just figured out how to post. Excited to finally take an active part in conversations..yeah! On to the matter at hand....Box 24. BB, how did I forsake you?!?? That being said its my first bad box in 6 months so I'm moving on and looking forward to a great July box!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've been lurking a while and just figured out how to post. Excited to finally take an active part in conversations..yeah!
> ...


 Welcome to Makeuptalk!





and yes...I received box 24 too



I posted about it above....I have thus called it the Boo Box lol

July will be awesome! I'm sure of it! lol


----------



## msbelle (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That nailpolish looks like it is glowing in the dark!
> 
> ...


 
I need something for an area beside my bathroom, also. I think the postcards are so cute and they go with the other things I have there. Thank you and CheshireCookie for those great ideas    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also received my Origins order...I ordered the Zero Oil Matte lotion, Sample of charcoal mask with the BEST code, and a complimentary sample of Youthtopia Lift ultra-rich firming creme. I chose the free gift wrap just for fun. The mask and packet sample came outside of the giftwrap, with the zero oil lotion wrapped up in this huge green box with a bow...the gift wrap was so cute! It was funny that there was such a huge box for such a tiny product lol! Also funny that the zero oil lotion is smaller than the free sample of charcoal mask, but I hear it only takes a tiny bit at a time. I can't wait to try the lotion out, tried the mask tonight and it was ok...will have to use it some more to really see how it works. The sample is a great size!


 That packaging is so pretty! I'm bummed I missed this promo.


----------



## Dots (Jun 15, 2013)

I tried the charcoal mask this morning, it's too early to tell but I think it will work nicely long term.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here was the boo box - Box 24 -
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've been lurking a while and just figured out how to post. Excited to finally take an active part in conversations..yeah!
> ...


 Welcome!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Finally! I have tried the Beauty Protector! I've heard so much about it from Birchbox ladies for so long. I must say, it did not disappoint! First of all, to combat my seemingly hate of all fragrances...I LOOOOOVED the smell of this product. MMmmmm. *Birchbox says it's an airy floral, but I disagree. I'm smelling a delicious deep but light vanilla.*


 Err I might be unqualified to make a statement about this, but I'm pretty sure Vanilla is a type of floral scent? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vanilla_(genus) At least, when I see "vanilla", I think of floral in a perfume. Unless we're debating the airiness of the fragrance, not the type. XD I feel like for hair products in general, it'd kind of hard to airy. I definitely would say it's a light scent for a hair-type product, but probably heavier than most vanilla perfumes.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Err I might be unqualified to make a statement about this, but I'm pretty sure Vanilla is a type of floral scent? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vanilla_(genus) At least, when I see "vanilla", I think of floral in a perfume. Unless we're debating the airiness of the fragrance, not the type. XD I feel like for hair products in general, it'd kind of hard to airy. I definitely would say it's a light scent for a hair-type product, but probably heavier than most vanilla perfumes.


 I always thought that vanilla belonged to "spicy" notes, with cinnamon, nutmeg, cloves etc in fragrances.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 15, 2013)

I just got my invite for Birchbox!!! Woohoo! I've been watching along enviously as the rest of you ladies received your boxes, and now I'm in!!!!


----------



## mspocket (Jun 15, 2013)

> I just got my invite for Birchbox!!! Woohoo! I've been watching along enviously as the rest of you ladies received your boxes, and now I'm in!!!!


 Hooray! Welcome to the club!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 15, 2013)

> Hooray! Welcome to the club!


 Lol! Thanks!! A quick question for y'all... I saw on the new Birchbox site that their now offering an upgraded box in addition to the regular membership box, but when I clicked on the link, it just directs me back to the main site :/ Has anyone had luck trying to upgrade their box???


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Err I might be unqualified to make a statement about this, but I'm pretty sure Vanilla is a type of floral scent? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vanilla_(genus) At least, when I see "vanilla", I think of floral in a perfume. Unless we're debating the airiness of the fragrance, not the type. XD I feel like for hair products in general, it'd kind of hard to airy. I definitely would say it's a light scent for a hair-type product, but probably heavier than most vanilla perfumes.





> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I always thought that vanilla belonged to "spicy" notes, with cinnamon, nutmeg, cloves etc in fragrances.


 Yes! I can definitely see how Vanilla would seem to be a floral. My thinking goes along with Anastasia's though, I categorize it with baking/spices fragrances.







> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Vanilla is generally under "Herbs &amp; Spices", with Florals as a completely separate category.  I can totally see how you'd think that, Kyuu, because many times vanilla is pictured as its blossom (white with a yellow center), but the scent/flavor comes from the bean, not the flower.
> 
> ...


 You know while I was writing it I had that thought for a moment...it looked strange when I read it but I was like...well...um....it IS a rich vanilla scent but it's not a heavy aroma, it's light. LOL


----------



## Kristen121 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mspocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree about the post cards...pointless much? But I love your idea with the frame! I may just have to try that!


I gave my postcards to my 4 year old DD and she used them to make "mail" for her friends at daycare. But, yeah, what was I going to do with them? At least they didn't try to count them as an item!


----------



## Kristen121 (Jun 15, 2013)

Question about the Coola sun screen. I got it last month but I see it is in boxes this month so hope it is okay to ask about it in the thread. Anyone else find that it stings a little when you first put it on? I used it for the first time today and it stung for a few minutes after I put it on my face. I don't have sensitive skin. It didn't seem to make my skin red or irritated at all and the stinging feeling went away after a minute or two. Just wondering if this happened to anyone else.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 15, 2013)

I actually am really excited about the postcards? They're cute. I just left school for the summer and me and my friends from school have been snail-mailing little things back and forth, so I'm excited to send them cute postcards now.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually am really excited about the postcards? They're cute. I just left school for the summer and me and my friends from school have been snail-mailing little things back and forth, so I'm excited to send them cute postcards now.


 I think they're adorable too! I love postcards, they're literally the first thing I buy whenever I visit a new city/country lol. I have the ones I like best pinned up on a bulletin board in my room, I need another one or a bigger board though because there's so much more stuff I want to put up but my board is totally filled.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Lol! Thanks!! A quick question for y'all... I saw on the new Birchbox site that their now offering an upgraded box in addition to the regular membership box, but when I clicked on the link, it just directs me back to the main site :/ Has anyone had luck trying to upgrade their box???


 I haven't seen anything about this, but it sounds interesting!


----------



## PR Rosebud (Jun 15, 2013)

I had to update my billing info so my box just got sent out yesterday, It shows me getting box 1 when I hovered over in history. When I saw at least one other persons pic of box 1 it was not the same as mine. Can someone tell me what they got in actual Box 1. Thanks


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PR Rosebud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had to update my billing info so my box just got sent out yesterday, It shows me getting box 1 when I hovered over in history. When I saw at least one other persons pic of box 1 it was not the same as mine. Can someone tell me what they got in actual Box 1. Thanks


 My box 1






youngblood hd powder

oscar de la renta live in love body scrub

davines 3 step hair system

color club in reign in spain


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 15, 2013)

> I haven't seen anything about this, but it sounds interesting!


 Yesss!! I'm on the lookout for info! Will update as soon as I'm able to confirm!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 15, 2013)

> Welcome!


 We're just meeting up all over these boards, Angie! Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## alpina0560 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I discoverd the night a mins from my sample order too and I love it as well! I had no breakouts at all, and I am really considering buying the full sized product


 Ahhhh I've been using Night A Mins for a couple months now. I actually got it in an AMAZING gift set at sephora. It came with a full size (1.7oz) Night A Mins, travel size checks &amp; balances face wash, travel size plantscription anti-aging serum, and another travel size something that I can't remember right now- for 39.50 (the price of just the night a mins). I use it every night! love love love love love it!


----------



## kira685 (Jun 16, 2013)

I received my box today! Finally! I got Box 6:

I received the Davines set, Suki scrub, CC in London Calling, and the LAQA &amp; Co lip stick in a hot pink type color:





The LAQA is going on my trade list - just not my color! This is my first CC so I may just have to paint my nails tonight =) I don't mind sulfates in my shampoo sometimes (I rotate through a few different kinds usually anyway), so I'll probably give the Davines system a try tomorrow. Suki...it'll be me and you tonight ;-)


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here was the boo box - Box 24 -
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great review! Every time I use the Beauty Protector, I drive myself crazy trying to figure out the scent. It is VERY familiar to me, but I can't put my finger on it. I do smell some vanilla, but with something soft like baby powder. I don't know. I love smelling it on my hair all day long when I've put it on.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


I think it looks lovely on you! and have you seen how ridiculously alabaster Irish pale I am?! LOL The sample circles were a bit of a pain lol, thankfully (or not really) I had ripped a nail off of a finger on my right hand, so I could easily scoop it out of the circle. If my nail was still long it definitely would have problematic.


----------



## StefanieH30 (Jun 16, 2013)

I've gotten 2 of the beauty protectors, I can't get either one of them to spray. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gifI got the same color of polish, it I'm not as thrilled as you are. I don't really do bright, and man, this stuff is... Day-Glo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A friend and I were trying to figure out what this is the color of, and we settled on orange cones. For construction. haha. Maybe if I wasn't so pale, and had a bit of a tan it would look better on me. Not sure if I am going to try to trade it out or not.


 
I hate orange, but according to one of my coworkers, I am going to keep mine and use it to control the weather.  Last week, I changed to the aqua June Square Hue on Thursday night and changed to the orange one on Sunday.  We had four days of gorgeous, sunny, warm (but not hot) weather.  Monday night, I changed to the gray SH -- and we proceeded to have three straight days of rain.  Thursday night, I took off the gray and changed to the purple Color Club, and we got nice, clear weather back.  And then I changed to a red-silver-and-blue glitterbomb for _Man of Steel_, and it was even nicer.  My coworker does not think my nail polish choices are coincidental to the weather.  I haven't tried the coral CC yet, but I just haven't had time yet.  It's on tap for next week.  We'll see how things go.

(ETA:  Yes, we all know how batshit that is.  We were getting a bit punchy from all of the gloom and rain.  It was getting bad even for the natives like the above coworker and me, born and raised in this city.  It's usually clear and in the mid-70s this time of year, lulling tourists into a false sense of complacency so they go home and plan to move to Portland and *then* discover what it's like in the fall.  We've been having October and April -- gray all day. torrential downpours so bad that you get soaked in the amount of time it takes to cross the street -- this week.  We've been getting punchy.  The weather is broken, and we're trying to figure out how to fix it.)



> Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've gotten 2 of the beauty protectors, I can't get either one of them to spray. Anyone else have this problem?


 I haven't had this problem (at least not yet), but it's not uncommon.  Running the spray top under hot water has done the trick.  That's actually the first thing to try whenever a sprayer of any type won't spray.


----------



## StefanieH30 (Jun 16, 2013)

I will try that, thanks.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've gotten 2 of the beauty protectors, I can't get either one of them to spray. Anyone else have this problem?


Yes! lol I just opened it up, stuck an opened safety pin up the tube and that helped


----------



## Shanny81 (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question about the Coola sun screen. I got it last month but I see it is in boxes this month so hope it is okay to ask about it in the thread. Anyone else find that it stings a little when you first put it on? I used it for the first time today and it stung for a few minutes after I put it on my face. I don't have sensitive skin. It didn't seem to make my skin red or irritated at all and the stinging feeling went away after a minute or two. Just wondering if this happened to anyone else.


 It doesn't sting when I put in on, but it is "cooling" which makes it feel a little tingly.  Sometimes I find that tingly, cool sensation feels a little like stinging.  But that may not be the same thing you are thinking of.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 16, 2013)

Anyone have swatches of either of the Laqa &amp; Co pencils? Thinking about possibly getting the set from the store!


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never got a discount code for my 16th month. Anyone know what the next code anniversary is? June was my 19th month. I have 400 points burning a hole in my pocket and would love to maximize it with a code!


 I just received a 21st month discount code for 21% off.


----------



## rouxroux (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great review! Every time I use the Beauty Protector, I drive myself crazy trying to figure out the scent. It is VERY familiar to me, but I can't put my finger on it. I do smell some vanilla, but with something soft like baby powder. I don't know. I love smelling it on my hair all day long when I've put it on.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The first time I smelled it, it was VERY familiar but I couldn't figure it out. Then I had an "aha" moment--PINK SUGAR. Oh how I detest PS though. Guess that makes it a no-buy for me. Too bad cuz I really like the beauty protector. The scent is really tenacious.


----------



## jannie135 (Jun 16, 2013)

Man I have not been on here in forever!!!!!! I got box 1... for both accounts that I have with bb- DOH!!!

What am I going to do lol....


----------



## gemstone (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol! Thanks!! A quick question for y'all... I saw on the new Birchbox site that their now offering an upgraded box in addition to the regular membership box, but when I clicked on the link, it just directs me back to the main site :/
> 
> Has anyone had luck trying to upgrade their box???


 are you talking about this:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/women-ultimate-collection-subscription

because all it is is a years subscription plus those 5 full size products


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It doesn't sting when I put in on, but it is "cooling" which makes it feel a little tingly.  Sometimes I find that tingly, cool sensation feels a little like stinging.  But that may not be the same thing you are thinking of.


 I agree that the Coola feels "cooling" but not stingy when I put it on. I liked it so much I actually just bought the full size. Best smelling sunscreen I've come across!


----------



## angienharry (Jun 16, 2013)

Â 



> We're just meeting up all over these boards, Angie! Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


 Yes we are. So glad we figured it out! Now to figure put how to hide spoilers in anticipation of July's bag...


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 16, 2013)

> The first time I smelled it, it was VERY familiar but I couldn't figure it out. Then I had an "aha" moment--PINK SUGAR. Oh how I detest PS though. Guess that makes it a no-buy for me. Too bad cuz I really like the beauty protector. The scent is really tenacious.


 I had that same thought the other day when I used it! I do like PS though lol


----------



## msbelle (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone have swatches of either of the Laqa &amp; Co pencils? Thinking about possibly getting the set from the store!


 
Lexxie posted a picture of the fushia (not pink) on page 58 and it is beautiful on her. Here is a swatch of the fuschia I received:


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 16, 2013)

> are you talking about this: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/women-ultimate-collection-subscription because all it is is a years subscription plus those 5 full size products


 Hmmm...this could be it, I just thought they were referring to paying an "upgrade" charge every month for an "upgraded" box, but, I definitely could've read it wrong, lol


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 16, 2013)

Woo



> Â  Yes we are. So glad we figured it out! Now to figure put how to hide spoilers in anticipation of July's bag...


 Woohoo!! Bring it on!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 16, 2013)

> Lexxie posted a picture of theÂ fushia (not pink)Â on page 58 and it is beautiful on her.Â Here isÂ a swatch of the fuschia I received:
> 
> Â Â


 Actually, the lip color I worn was YSL Rouge lipstick. Gwen Stefani walked into the store where I worked and worn that lip color. It is very similar to that color of Laqa. Is it possible to post a swap list on Subscription Box Swaps via mobile? I can't seem to find a place to post the swap list. Is it Computer only? I got a dup yesterday box #3 but I'm keeping Suki, and two foils of 100% pure.


----------



## PR Rosebud (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box 1
> 
> ...


----------



## dashali (Jun 16, 2013)

I was reading you ladies for quite a long time, and learned a lot. And now I got a question:

I really-really dislike my box (box 8), is there any way to exchange it? did anyone succeed doing that?


----------



## Xiang (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sharpened mine with a cheap W&amp;W one I got at the drugstore and it was fine.  It seems like really firm solid plastic so I was worried at first that I'd have to manhandle it, but it sharpened more like it was wood with plastic coating.  I don't know that it actually was, but it was smooth like that.


 Oh I'm so glad then. And thank you for answering! =)


----------



## Xiang (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here was the boo box - Box 24 -
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dashali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was reading you ladies for quite a long time, and learned a lot. And now I got a question:
> 
> I really-really dislike my box (box 8), is there any way to exchange it? did anyone succeed doing that?


 Welcome! I don't think you can exchange it with BB but there is a trade/swap section here so you can swap it with someone for the items you want.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 haha, hey, whatever works! If I could control weather with this polish, I'd suck it up and wear it every day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's SO bright. Not actually glowing, but it does somehow seem to glow, especially in the dark. My friend said I could direct traffic. At night. With my nails. haha


----------



## msbelle (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Actually, the lip color I worn was YSL Rouge lipstick. Gwen Stefani walked into the store where I worked and worn that lip color. It is very similar to that color of Laqa.
> 
> Is it possible to post a swap list on Subscription Box Swaps via mobile? I can't seem to find a place to post the swap list. Is it Computer only? I got a dup yesterday box #3 but I'm keeping Suki, and two foils of 100% pure.




Oh, so sorry about that! I was trying to get caught up reading totally didn't see it. That lipstick looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 That's really pretty but did you know it's expired? 8EAA is the product code and according to Check Cosmetic it expired three years ago.

Date of manufacture:May 2008

General shelf life: 36 months

 It looks like your product was manufactured more than 3 years ago


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree that the Coola feels "cooling" but not stingy when I put it on. I liked it so much I actually just bought the full size. Best smelling sunscreen I've come across!


 On the topic of sunscreen, do any of you ladies have recommendations for any hypoallergenic (preferably unscented/lightly scented) sunscreens? Unfortunately most drugstore sunscreens I've tried have made me really itchy, and one even gave me huge blisters on my chest. I'm allergic to coconut so that rules out a lot of options to begin with, so I REALLY don't know where to start in looking for a good sunscreen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Have you tried the Clinique sunscreens?
I haven't! I love their makeup and didn't even know they had sunscreens haha, I'll definitely go and check it out, thanks for the suggestion!!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 16, 2013)

> That's really pretty but did you know it's expired? 8EAA is the product code and according to Check Cosmetic it expired three years ago.


 I know hahaha I'm terrible with that. I've gotten better with that but this one you know costed me a fortune


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL I'm the same way. I have a few lipsticks that expired but I keep them around more to swatch compare.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL I'm the same way. I have a few lipsticks that expired but I keep them around more to swatch compare.


 But don't a lot of makeup companies tell you an expiration date, just to get you to throw it out? I mean, obviously makeup does expire (and I try to be conscious of it when a product goes/smells bad), but a lot of it seems a lot more like a ploy to get you to buy new/more makeup. Not that WE all need much convincing XD;


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 16, 2013)

thanks- i was actually talking about the birchbox shop, i should have specified,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> was hoping to use some points on it.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhhh I've been using Night A Mins for a couple months now. I actually got it in an AMAZING gift set at sephora. It came with a full size (1.7oz) Night A Mins, travel size checks &amp; balances face wash, travel size plantscription anti-aging serum, and another travel size something that I can't remember right now- for 39.50 (the price of just the night a mins). I use it every night! love love love love love it!


 damn thats an awesome set!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 16, 2013)

> damn thats an awesome set!


 Isn't Checks and Balances AWESOME?! I've used it for several years, but recently retired it in favor of Yonka's Gel Nettoyant...I'm also about to incorporate Suki's Exfoliate because everybody keeps raving about it and I need a good exfoliater!


----------



## dashali (Jun 16, 2013)

Xiang, thank you!

that is probably what i will do!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also to cs, we will see


----------



## jilla1020 (Jun 16, 2013)

> When I saw that I would be getting the Mirenesse in my BB this month I planned on putting it on my trade list just because I have enough lip products to last me a lifetime hehe. But when i saw the color I thought it looked pretty nice so I tried it and I actually love it!! Here's a photo of me with a light application of it on. I think it looks natural and it feels so creamy on its kind of a perfect product I think.


 You are so pretty! This color looks great on you!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jun 16, 2013)

I love the adorable little lip crayon but this color is too bright for me personally - even though I'm pretty tan and I thought it would have looked better. Maybe I'm just a more pale pink/nude colors kinda girl.

Those of you who got the Suki sample, can you tell me if you think it's really good for oily skin? The reviews seem to indicate it's good for acne and oily skin, and with all the raving reviews I'm pretty tempted. I've got a 20 percent anniversary code and 300 points left, lol, I can't just let them sit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 16, 2013)

> I love the adorable little lip crayon but this color is too bright for me personally - even though I'm pretty tan and I thought it would have looked better. Maybe I'm just a more pale pink/nude colors kinda girl. Those of you who got the Suki sample, can you tell me if you think it's really good for oily skin? The reviews seem to indicate it's good for acne and oily skin, and with all the raving reviews I'm pretty tempted. I've got a 20 percent anniversary code and 300 points left, lol, I can't just let them sit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I totally just caved and bought the Suki!! figured I might be waiting forever to get a sample, so, I'm counting on the fact that 1,000+ people can't all be wrong, and it must be pretty amazing stuff!


----------



## angienharry (Jun 16, 2013)

> I totally just caved and bought the Suki!! figured I might be waiting forever to get a sample, so, I'm counting on the fact that 1,000+ people can't all be wrong, and it must be pretty amazing stuff!


 You guys are such a terrible influence! (Jk) I've been thinking the same thing myself about that darn Suki. My 6 month anniversary coupon code is burning a hole in my pocket!! I think I have to have it. Off to the BB store I goðŸ˜Š


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 16, 2013)

> You guys are such a terrible influence! (Jk) I've been thinking the same thing myself about that darn Suki. My 6 month anniversary coupon code is burning a hole in my pocket!! I think I have to have it. Off to the BB store I goðŸ˜Š


 Yes, YES!!! Go! Go! Hopefully they'll have some new Pick Two packs!! Although, I'm pretty pleased with the Yube and Oscar Blandi mousse, because those are two products I've really been wanting to try!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 16, 2013)

I was at Whole Foods other day; the largest store. I saw that they sell Suki collection! I managed to collect more samples on other things like face oil, mask or something like that. If you guys are curious about the foaming scrub cleanser; go to Whole Foods largest store and try it out. My Whole Foods has sample testers on every Suki products. If you decide to purchase; then of course, go to BB website to purchase due to the points system.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 16, 2013)

> I was at Whole Foods other day; the largest store. I saw that they sell Suki collection! I managed to collect more samples on other things like face oil, mask or something like that. If you guys are curious about the foaming scrub cleanser; go to Whole Foods largest store and try it out. My Whole Foods has sample testers on every Suki products. If you decide to purchase; then of course, go to BB website to purchase due to the points system.


 I wish....Unfortunately, I'm 4 hours away from a Whole Foods ;(


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jun 16, 2013)

> I was at Whole Foods other day; the largest store. I saw that they sell Suki collection! I managed to collect more samples on other things like face oil, mask or something like that. If you guys are curious about the foaming scrub cleanser; go to Whole Foods largest store and try it out. My Whole Foods has sample testers on every Suki products. If you decide to purchase; then of course, go to BB website to purchase due to the points system.


 I love whole foods and absolutely love their beauty section! They always have little jars out of products but I didnt know you could make samples from them to try at home. Am I misunderstanding you or is that what you really meant? Because I was wondering why they would have open testers of stuff like facr masks that you obviously cant try in the store.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 16, 2013)

> I love whole foods and absolutely love their beauty section! They always have little jars out of products but I didnt know you could make samples from them to try at home. Am I misunderstanding you or is that what you really meant? Because I was wondering why they would have open testers of stuff like facr masks that you obviously cant try in the store.


 Really? That's weird. My Whole Foods store has a sink with a fancy bowl kind and they places all samples out and paper towels provided. So I managed swiped some on my hand and felt pretty good. I was able to get some foils so. Not cups. Maybe if I go to target to get those empty containers and return Whole Foods and fill it up? The lady who worked there was very eager to help and encouraged me to try samples.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 16, 2013)

When I go over there; I'll take a picture of the whole set up so u can see what's the deal ;-). My Whole Foods is different from where I used to live in Los Angeles. The Whole Foods has the sink and samples set up are Glendale, CA store, and Woodland Hills, CA store. There are two in Sherman Oaks, CA are small and don't have those options. Oh yes, Pasadena store as well.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 16, 2013)

> When I go over there; I'll take a picture of the whole set up so u can see what's the deal ;-). My Whole Foods is different from where I used to live in Los Angeles. The Whole Foods has the sink and samples set up are Glendale, CA store, and Woodland Hills, CA store. There are two in Sherman Oaks, CA are small and don't have those options. Oh yes, Pasadena store as well.


 I would LOVE to see a picture!! I've only been in Whole Foods a couple of times before (here in Louisiana), but they had a pretty good selection of beauty/skincare...no fancy sink, though ;(


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love whole foods and absolutely love their beauty section! They always have little jars out of products but I didnt know you could make samples from them to try at home. Am I misunderstanding you or is that what you really meant? Because I was wondering why they would have open testers of stuff like facr masks that you obviously cant try in the store.


 Hey! You're in Santa Rosa (kinda far from where I am in Walnut Creek); this is what I'm talking about Walnut Creek's Whole Foods if you ever get around to stop by?


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jun 16, 2013)

> Hey! You're in Santa Rosa (kinda far from where I am in Walnut Creek); this is what I'm talking about Walnut Creek's Whole Foods if you ever get around to stop by?


 Awesome! I love when I meet people online that are sorta local to me! We don't have fancy sinks here.. or even nonfancy sinks for that matter. My mother in law works at whole foods though and gets 20% off of everything.. which is AMAZING!


----------



## beautyofaqueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Still waiting for a invitation from birchbox. This seems to be the best subscription box with an amazing price


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 16, 2013)

> Awesome! I love when I meet people online that are sorta local to me! We don't have fancy sinks here.. or even nonfancy sinks for that matter. My mother in law works at whole foods though and gets 20% off of everything.. which is AMAZING!


 Oihhh oihhh your mom better come down and get me all that Suki!! ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ me, too! (About meeting people online who is sorta local to me as well)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have oily acne prone skin and I love the SUKI cleanser.  I've got 270 points, as soon as I get to 300 I'm getting a full size (again).


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jun 16, 2013)

> Oihhh oihhh your mom better come down and get me all that Suki!! ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ me, too! (About meeting people online who is sorta local to me as well)


 I always forget about her discount!!!! Plus I am more of an impulse shopper and tend not to plan purchases out but I'm thinking I need to call her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love the font you used for this. Can I know what it is? I love the loops on the L, T, G, Y, and H. Lol. =p


Sure! I downloaded it from dafonts.com (the bombdiggidy for fonts website!)...it's called KG Ways to Say Goodbye






I've been staring at my nails for days....I'm so in love with Reign in Spain! lol I keep wanting to do something creative with it, but I don't want to cover up any of the pretty coral lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just traded for Reign in Spain! It's on my nails RIGHT NOW.  I just keep looking at them and giggling, this color is awesome!
> ...


Seriously! I've never seen a color quite like it!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 17, 2013)

> I always forget about her discount!!!! Plus I am more of an impulse shopper and tend not to plan purchases out but I'm thinking I need to call her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 BaHahaha! I'm the worst enabler when it comes to shopping! I have a several of partners in crime ðŸ˜‰ I didn't plan on going to Whole Foods tonight but we went bec Jamba Jucie closed at 8 so thats why. So here I walked by their beauty and its fancy sink.



Here are the infamous SUKI samples!



And the rest of products filled with samples! I didn't want to take too many pictures but just you can see


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 17, 2013)

> I would LOVE to see a picture!! I've only been in Whole Foods a couple of times before (here in Louisiana), but they had a pretty good selection of beauty/skincare...no fancy sink, though ;(


 Hi! I just posted the pictures see above.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jun 17, 2013)

> Hi! I just posted the pictures see above.


 Dude, that's seriously amazing!! So, we have two whole foods in Santa Rosa and the shelves look the same with all the samples out BUT because there isn't a sink there really isn't a way to try out the cleansers or masks. Although I would feel pretty silly waiting for a mask to dry in the store lol. My five year old absolutely loves whole foods because I spend like a half of an hour in the beauty department and she gets to open all the sample jars and smell them and put lotion on her little hands. We went to Ulta this weekend and she was in heaven applying lipstick and blush.. lol I may have created a monster already!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 17, 2013)

Ughh



> Hi! I just posted the pictures see above Ugh! I'm SO jelly!! I would LOVE to live near such an awesome store :/


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 17, 2013)

Bu



> Ughh
> 
> 
> > Hi! I just posted the pictures see above Ugh! I'm SO jelly!! I would LOVE to live near such an awesome store :/[/quote But thanks so much for sharing your pics!! The sink is def very "fahhncy "! Lol


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jun 17, 2013)

Jealous of the Whole Foods (I used to live near one in AZ, but since relocating I've got none nearby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) .... AND you have all done an excellent job of enabling me LOL and I've caved in on the Suki!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When I hear this much buzz about a product I have to believe it's worth it. My skin is very oily during summer especially and I'm hoping this helps.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 17, 2013)

Maybe I'm weird but I would nevvvvvver use a sink that's open to the public like that. Now taking samples home, I'm all for that, but public sinks? Ick!


----------



## cari12 (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I always forget about her discount!!!! Plus I am more of an impulse shopper and tend not to plan purchases out but I'm thinking I need to call her
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do either of you know how it compares to Julep's Minnie? I have that on my fingers right now and it reminds me a lot of the Reign in Spain from pics, maybe a touch brighter though?


Minnie is much more pink and definitely duller in comparison...I'd say Reign in Spain is probably closer to Teri


----------



## LindaD (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I always forget about her discount!!!! Plus I am more of an impulse shopper and tend not to plan purchases out but I'm thinking I need to call her
> ...


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, dear.  I've downloaded like 100 fonts already.


Yeaaaaah, it's addicting! LOL


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 17, 2013)

Omg I remember dafont I used to download fonts for days like 5 years ago, then I met real graphic designers and whenever they see a font they think is clownin they are always like oh where that shit come from? Dafont? Looks like the dafont if the day. I still like it though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 17, 2013)

> On the topic of sunscreen, do any of you ladies have recommendations for any hypoallergenic (preferably unscented/lightly scented) sunscreens? Unfortunately most drugstore sunscreens I've tried have made me really itchy, and one even gave me huge blisters on my chest. I'm allergic to coconut so that rules out a lot of options to begin with, so I REALLY don't know where to start in looking for a good sunscreen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Have you tried a PABA free sunscreen?


----------



## JC327 (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dashali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was reading you ladies for quite a long time, and learned a lot. And now I got a question:
> 
> I really-really dislike my box (box 8), is there any way to exchange it? did anyone succeed doing that?


 Welcome! I never heard of anyone exchanging their box but maybe you can trade.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jun 17, 2013)

> I love the adorable little lip crayon but this color is too bright for me personally - even though I'm pretty tan and I thought it would have looked better. Maybe I'm just a more pale pink/nude colors kinda girl. Those of you who got the Suki sample, can you tell me if you think it's really good for oily skin? The reviews seem to indicate it's good for acne and oily skin, and with all the raving reviews I'm pretty tempted. I've got a 20 percent anniversary code and 300 points left, lol, I can't just let them sit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have oily/sensitive skin and I love the suki cleanser. I actually just bought the full size. Birchbox sent an email to me yesterday about it and I thought this article about how it's made was really cool http://www.birchbox.com/the-haute-box/from-product-concept-to-vanity-shelf-suki-exfoliate-foaming-cleanser?utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=061613_W_bb2&amp;utm_campaign=061613_W_June_NL%231_suki&amp;utm_content=B


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 17, 2013)

> Jealous of the Whole Foods (I used to live near one in AZ, but since relocating I've got none nearby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) .... AND you have all done an excellent job of enabling me LOL and I've caved in on the Suki!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When I hear this much buzz about a product I have to believe it's worth it. My skin is very oily during summer especially and I'm hoping this helps. Woohoo!! I think BB ought to give us extra points for buying full sizes products solely because of all the hype surrounding them, lol!! But I'm really hoping ALL of us who shelled out the cash for Suki without being able to try it first have the same great results as everyone else...!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 17, 2013)

> I have oily/sensitive skin and I love the suki cleanser. I actually just bought the full size. Birchbox sent an email to me yesterday about it and I thought this article about how it's made was really cool http://www.birchbox.com/the-haute-box/from-product-concept-to-vanity-shelf-suki-exfoliate-foaming-cleanser?utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=061613_W_bb2&amp;utm_campaign=061613_W_June_NL%231_suki&amp;utm_content=B


 That's awesome! Thanks for sharing! So cool to think it all started with the Exfoliate!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 17, 2013)

OH MY GOSH, TaserTag!!!! Her nails is on Birchbox's FB page!! The one with White House.


----------



## basementsong (Jun 17, 2013)

I've seen some of you ladies mention your anniversary codes -- anyone know if the 12 month codes went out already? Or does BB send the year code during your 13th month, like they do with the keychain they send you in the mail?

I have 400 points, items in my cart, and an overwhelming urge to spend!!! C'mon, anniversary code!!


----------



## tasertag (Jun 17, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OH MY GOSH, TaserTag!!!! Her nails is on Birchbox's FB page!! The one with White House.






REALLY?!! I'll have to wander over to their FB page at some point today!


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've seen some of you ladies mention your anniversary codes -- anyone know if the 12 month codes went out already? Or does BB send the year code during your 13th month, like they do with the keychain they send you in the mail?
> 
> I have 400 points, items in my cart, and an overwhelming urge to spend!!! C'mon, anniversary code!!


 June is my 13th month with Birchbox and I received the keychain and '25% off' anniversary code over the past few days.


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 17, 2013)

RE: Reign in Spain dupe.  I was thinking this when I saw photos so I'm glad someone posted the side-by-side.  I have a friend who wears Flop Flop Fantasy on her toes frequently and I always stare at her feet, it's such a good pedi color.



> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks, Leigh!
> 
> ...


----------



## catipa (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually am really excited about the postcards? They're cute. I just left school for the summer and me and my friends from school have been snail-mailing little things back and forth, so I'm excited to send them cute postcards now.


I think that's a great idea




!


----------



## gemstone (Jun 17, 2013)

> I love whole foods and absolutely love their beauty section! They always have little jars out of products but I didnt know you could make samples from them to try at home. Am I misunderstanding you or is that what you really meant? Because I was wondering why they would have open testers of stuff like facr masks that you obviously cant try in the store.


 I used to work at one and whole food's general policy is that they'll let you try any product within reason (including snacks, produce, etc) you just have to ask. That's why for example, every member of produce carries a knife with them at work, even if they are just stocking. It's so they can cut you samples of different fruits and veggies!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not sure if it is o.k. to list a YouTube post, but here it is:
> ...


 Thank you so much! I will check this out at Sephora today! This looks awesome!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used to work at one and whole food's general policy is that they'll let you try any product within reason (including snacks, produce, etc) you just have to ask. That's why for example, every member of produce carries a knife with them at work, even if they are just stocking. It's so they can cut you samples of different fruits and veggies!


 TJ's is like that too, I've had them open stuff on the spot for me, even right before closing too.  It works, if you try you're much more likely to buy.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received a 21st month discount code for 21% off.


 Oooh thanks...then I don't have long to wait! Meanwhile I will keep hoarding my points! Thanks so much!


----------



## Dots (Jun 17, 2013)

I did get a discount code but no keychain. No biggie though, I like the code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OH MY GOSH, TaserTag!!!! Her nails is on Birchbox's FB page!! The one with White House.


 Oh wow!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OH MY GOSH, TaserTag!!!! Her nails is on Birchbox's FB page!! The one with White House.
> ...


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> TJ's is like that too, I've had them open stuff on the spot for me, even right before closing too.  It works, if you try you're much more likely to buy.


 They do it sometimes even if you don't ask, just if they see you ogling something!  This is how I got addicted to dark chocolate sea salt almonds, thank you very much friendly register dude.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 17, 2013)

This is an excellent article about Suki products from FB's Birchbox page. At the last paragraph; it said that after the product was created, they let it sit in for one month before shipping out and the quality of product lasts up to two years. http://www.birchbox.com/the-haute-box/from-product-concept-to-vanity-shelf-suki-exfoliate-foaming-cleanser?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=Facebook_061713_FromProductConcepttoVanityShelfSukiCleanser_Magazin


----------



## Xiang (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sure! I downloaded it from dafonts.com (the bombdiggidy for fonts website!)...it's called KG Ways to Say Goodbye
> ...


 TY! It's such a cute font!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jun 17, 2013)

> This is an excellent article about Suki products from FB's Birchbox page. At the last paragraph; it said that after the product was created, they let it sit in for one month before shipping out and the quality of product lasts up to two years. http://www.birchbox.com/the-haute-box/from-product-concept-to-vanity-shelf-suki-exfoliate-foaming-cleanser?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=Facebook_061713_FromProductConcepttoVanityShelfSukiCleanser_Magazin


 I loved this article-it made me feel really good about purchasing the full size...I hope birchbox samples more of their products going forward. I'm just hoping my sample doesn't run out before my order comes!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 17, 2013)

I tried the Suki Cleanser last night and was really surprised. When I saw the size of the sample I thought it would be good for 2, maybe 3 uses. A little bit goes a long way though and suspect I can probably get 7-10 uses out of it. I didn't like the smell, but that I can get over. Now I just need to see if it breaks me out.


----------



## barbyechick (Jun 17, 2013)

finally got my box (#3)

i love the new box design, especially the zig zag interior - it's an extra touch I can appreciate. also loved how packed my box looked when it arrived, all the sample sizes were good except for the beauty extra body cream packets. 

count me in the group that loves the postcards...they're adorable and will have to find something to do with them! also: wow is rein in spain brighter than I expected. definitely a neon color


----------



## basementsong (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> June is my 13th month with Birchbox and I received the keychain and '25% off' anniversary code over the past few days.


Thanks! Guess I'll keep my eyes peeled for mine next month.


----------



## Shanny81 (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> On the topic of sunscreen, do any of you ladies have recommendations for any hypoallergenic (preferably unscented/lightly scented) sunscreens? Unfortunately most drugstore sunscreens I've tried have made me really itchy, and one even gave me huge blisters on my chest. I'm allergic to coconut so that rules out a lot of options to begin with, so I REALLY don't know where to start in looking for a good sunscreen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I would do some research definitely.  Basically there are two types of sunscreen: chemical and physical.  Chemical is very typical drugstore sunscreens (oxybenzone, etc).  These are the types of sunscreens that require you to put on 30 mins before going in the sun because they soak into your skin.  There is likely something in there that your skin does not like.  Physicals are more expensive usually, but don't require the 30 mins because they literally create a barrier.  These are made with Azobenzone or ever more preferably, Zinc Oxide.  They can be thicker though.  Badger is a very good natural brand of sunscreen.  Also, try California Baby which is a baby line made for children with ezcema and other skin sensitivities.  It is expensive, but it IS hypo allergenic.  Another recommended one is Coppertone Free and Clear (the pink bottle).  Just be sure to read the active ingredients on the back.  Here is a link to some more information: http://www.ewg.org/2013sunscreen/  Good luck!


----------



## Kristen121 (Jun 17, 2013)

I really wanted to love the DevaCurl system I got in my box this month, but I don't think it works for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My hair is more wavy than curly, but I use styling products for curly hair because I find it much easier to enhance my natural texture than fight with it and try to make my hair straight. I used to DevaCurl stuff yesterday and my hair looked kind of lifeless and flat. Oh well, at least I got a sample so I didn't have to buy a full size to find out it wasn't for me.


----------



## Lily V (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really wanted to love the DevaCurl system I got in my box this month, but I don't think it works for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My hair is more wavy than curly, but I use styling products for curly hair because I find it much easier to enhance my natural texture than fight with it and try to make my hair straight. I used to DevaCurl stuff yesterday and my hair looked kind of lifeless and flat. Oh well, at least I got a sample so I didn't have to buy a full size to find out it wasn't for me.


 have your ever tried their DevaCurl Styling Cream? I'm a wavy too, and while some of their other products did nothing for me, I got a sample of the cream from sephora and it's really nice- seem to really help hold in my curl (I'll put in a styling/curling cream in my hair and then either wear it in a bun or wrap it in little pillow curlers, &amp; sleep it in overnight to wake up to curls in the morning).


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They do it sometimes even if you don't ask, just if they see you ogling something!  This is how I got addicted to dark chocolate sea salt almonds, thank you very much friendly register dude.


 We'll usually make a tester out of anything at Bath &amp; Body Works but many times the pricer EDTs go "missing" inside someones purse or bag. 




 Why someone would want a product people have put their dirty hands all over and is half full is beyond me.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 17, 2013)

> We'll usually make a tester out of anything at Bath &amp; Body Works but many times the pricer EDTs go "missing" inside someones purse or bag.Â :icon_roll Â Why someone would want a product people have put their dirty hands all over and is half full is beyond me. Â


 Yeah I am not surprised about that. I used to work for BBW as well. Same issue. That's why they discontinued beauty expansion products that they tested for 2 years to compete with Sephora. It was fun while it lasted. Yeah, I can't fathom stealing (not I don't encourage that) with dirty samples.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 17, 2013)

Ladies, the circular swap box opened up again! Hurry and sign up!


----------



## kira685 (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ladies, the circular swap box opened up again! Hurry and sign up!


 what? how? where? I don't know what you're talking about, but I know I want to sign up!


----------



## Lily V (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> REALLY?!! I'll have to wander over to their FB page at some point today!


 Congrats!! Your nails were super cute! I never have enough patience to do styles like that- nice job!!


----------



## Squidling (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I am not surprised about that. I used to work for BBW as well. Same issue. That's why they discontinued beauty expansion products that they tested for 2 years to compete with Sephora. It was fun while it lasted. Yeah, I can't fathom stealing (not I don't encourage that) with dirty samples.


 Ew. I was at Sephora the other day and this girl was pretty much doing her whole face right there from the testers. Just picked up a random lipstick, put it on, got all up in there. Eyeliner, mascara, you name it, she was on it. It was mortifying! I wouldn't be surprised if she got the herp because it is Center City Philly. Who even does that?? It's like, go like the door handle, why dontcha!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 17, 2013)

> what? how? where? I don't know what you're talking about, but I know I want to sign up!


 It's in the new posts threads. Check it out. Lots of fun and I know several ladies here have participated before!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 17, 2013)

Could



> It's in the new posts threads. Check it out. Lots of fun and I know several ladies here have participated before!


 Could you please post the link?? I'm new to MUT and am having difficulty finding it :/


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jun 17, 2013)

Actually, don't shoot me, but I didn't care for it...I had two samples that I just traded away. Lol



> Oooh if I had that many I would say screw saving, I'm getting that perfume by Joie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lily V (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Actually, don't shoot me, but I didn't care for it...I had two samples that I just traded away. Lol


 ahahahhaha, yes def don't shoot her-I'm the soon to be happy recipient of them!



   I like it a lot, it sadly doesn't last long enough on my skin to justify me purchasing it, but I will hoard all my samples I have like gollum in LOTR..... my preeccccccccious...


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jun 17, 2013)

LMAO thats awesome! Yep, was very happy to send them your way!



> ahahahhaha, yes def don't shoot her-I'm the soon to be happy recipient of them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â Â  I like it a lot, it sadly doesn't last long enough on my skin to justify me purchasing it, but I will hoard all my samples I have like gollum in LOTR..... my preeccccccccious...


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Actually, don't shoot me, but I didn't care for it...I had two samples that I just traded away. Lol


 haha, gaaaah! I actually will be able to use my sample for quite a while, I think. Of course that doesn't mean I would turn down another in a trade... GIMME ALL YOUR JOIE!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't know if anyone's mentioned this before since I haven't been on this site in awhile, but I noticed that the foil same thing of the Macadamia OIl Deep Repair Mask is sold at Ulta now for four bucks and they now sell tubes for 15 instead of like the big jar. I got a sample of this in my bb before but I have yet to try it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen121 (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> have your ever tried their DevaCurl Styling Cream? I'm a wavy too, and while some of their other products did nothing for me, I got a sample of the cream from sephora and it's really nice- seem to really help hold in my curl (I'll put in a styling/curling cream in my hair and then either wear it in a bun or wrap it in little pillow curlers, &amp; sleep it in overnight to wake up to curls in the morning).


I've never tried the styling cream, the samples I got came with the gel. I'll have to try that, maybe when I get some more BB points.


----------



## tasertag (Jun 17, 2013)

> Congrats!





> Congrats!! Your nails were super cute! I never have enough patience to do styles like that- nice job!! :clap


 Thank you!! I was surprised and it definitely made my day.


----------



## tasertag (Jun 17, 2013)

> Ew. I was at Sephora the other day and this girl was pretty much doing her whole face right there from the testers. Just picked up a random lipstick, put it on, got all up in there. Eyeliner, mascara, you name it, she was on it. It was mortifying! I wouldn't be surprised if she got the herp because it is Center City Philly. Who even does that?? It's like, go like the door handle, why dontcha!


 UGH. That is so disgusting!


----------



## gemstone (Jun 17, 2013)

I went ahead and ordered the duo, and holy crap I'm in love! I've only tried on lampchop (the bright pink) so far. I'm technically not supposed to buy any more lipstick for awhile, but I justified it because I mostly own a lot of reds and corals, and no colors close to these.


----------



## beautynewbie (Jun 17, 2013)

The Suki is ah-may-zing!! Bye bye points!


----------



## alterkate (Jun 17, 2013)

Super excited about my box this month! I got box 17, which I don't think I've seen anyone post yet? I don't have a pic but here's the list:

Color Club Reign in Spain - LOVE this color! It was a little gloppy but two coats and some Seche Vite smoothed it out. I liked how it went from a nice coral in some lighting to juuuuust this side of neon in sunlight.

Juicy Couture La La - Always a fan of Juicy. I lean toward sweet florals and fruity citrus scents so this is perfect for me. 

Tweezerman Filemates in black and white paw prints - Cute and good for the purse/desk at work

Suki Exfoliating Cleanser - based on all of your excited reviews of this, I'm psyched to try it out! It smells amazing!

Mirenesse Glossy Kiss in Flirty Kiss - the only loser of this box for me. The swatch was super creamy and nice, but the color was WAAAAYYYY too bold for me. I feel like a clown in red lips, so this one will be up for grabs as soon as I get a trade thread started. 

Overall, a good month I think! Which is nice because Ipsy was a bit of a dud for me this month. Win some/lose some.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 17, 2013)

> I went ahead and ordered the duo, and holy crap I'm in love! I've only tried on lampchop (the bright pink) so far. I'm technically not supposed to buy any more lipstick for awhile, but I justified it because I mostly own a lot of reds and corals, and no colors close to these.


 ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ OMG! You're enabling me..... *sigh*


----------



## basementsong (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ OMG! You're enabling me..... *sigh*


 Me too! I'm waiting on my anniversary code to get these and the Lulu hair powder I've been waiting to get forever!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 17, 2013)

Sorry, totally off topic: I've been looking at trade lists. I'm not seeing much of color club in London Calling and Laqa &amp; Co. I know there's a swap group on FB but its combo with ISPY group so I m trying to keep it separate otherwise I will give some to my friends bec I just don't have patience LOLOLOL.


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 18, 2013)

> Sorry, totally off topic: I've been looking at trade lists. I'm not seeing much of color club in London Calling and Laqa &amp; Co. I know there's a swap group on FB but its combo with ISPY group so I m trying to keep it separate otherwise I will give some to my friends bec I just don't have patience LOLOLOL.


I I have London calling up on my trade list! there is a thread for MUT trade list links


----------



## klotto (Jun 18, 2013)

Can you direct me on how to find out which Birchbox you are getting every month?  Thank you!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klotto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can you direct me on how to find out which Birchbox you are getting every month?  Thank you!


 When you are logged in, if you go to the "box" tab at the top of the screen, click on it. On the 10th of every month, they update the new boxes coming out and you can see what you are getting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 18, 2013)

> I have London calling up on my trade list! there is a thread for MUT trade list links


 I PM'd to one person who had that no response probably bec it was 'pending' so I went subscription box swaps is that where you are at?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 18, 2013)

suki shampoo and conditioner is awful. 

just fyi

they were a sponsor at a party and I got a couple of the samples, they are in metal tubes which just makes it hard to use, and the product itself is no good, shampoo is super drying and the conditioner didn't do anything. mehh

i'll dig around and find them to take pics.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 18, 2013)

> suki shampoo and conditioner is awful.Â  just fyi they were a sponsor at a party and I got a couple of the samples, they are in metal tubes which just makes it hard to use, and the product itself is no good, shampoo is super drying and the conditioner didn't do anything. mehh i'll dig around and find them to take pics.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Awe I'm sorry to hear. It's good to know. â¤ Your kitty! My Persian ran away on my b-day (6 months ago) ðŸ˜­


----------



## JC327 (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So pretty!


----------



## tasertag (Jun 18, 2013)

> I went ahead and ordered the duo, and holy crap I'm in love! I've only tried on lampchop (the bright pink) so far. I'm technically not supposed to buy any more lipstick for awhile, but I justified it because I mostly own a lot of reds and corals, and no colors close to these.


 That looks fantastic in you!


----------



## msbelle (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sarah1820 (Jun 18, 2013)

how long do we have to review our products? I moved the day my BB was delivered and it got forwarded to my new address (NC to PA) and its gonna take a while to get here. I want the points and want to write about my ACTUAL opinion but don't want to miss my window


----------



## meaganola (Jun 18, 2013)

> how long do we have to review our products? I moved the day my BB was delivered and it got forwarded to my new address (NC to PA) and its gonna take a while to get here. I want the points and want to write about my ACTUAL opinion but don't want to miss my window


 The review window closes on the 10th when the following month's boxes go up.


----------



## alterkate (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am so jealous of you ladies who can pull off the bold lips and look this great! I look ridiculous in bright lip colors. Maybe it's a comfort thing?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 18, 2013)

Does it really soak up excess oil around the roots?? (LuLu Powder)?? I have the OILIEST hair ever, and I would love to find a product that would let me go an extra day or so before having to shampoo again..


----------



## sarah1820 (Jun 18, 2013)

> The review window closes on the 10th when the following month's boxes go up.


 oh good, thanks!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am so jealous of you ladies who can pull off the bold lips and look this great! I look ridiculous in bright lip colors. Maybe it's a comfort thing?


 It's definitely a comfort thing! It took me ages to work up to wearing a bold lip without feeling like a clown. I found it helped to start with a stain or a buildable balm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## msbelle (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Jun 18, 2013)

> I am so jealous of you ladies who can pull off the bold lips and look this great! I look ridiculous in bright lip colors. Maybe it's a comfort thing?


 I really think that's all it is. Personally, I can't handle a nude or neutral lip (I actually kind of freak out) and rely heavily on hot hot pinks and fuchsias like stila color balm lipstick in betsey or OCC lip tar in Yaoi or January Rising. Starlooks' Tipsy is a little on the subdued side for me.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We'll usually make a tester out of anything at Bath &amp; Body Works but many times the pricer EDTs go "missing" inside someones purse or bag.
> 
> ...


 Yeah I used to work at a BBW and it was weird to always see certain testers missing. It was like really? Who wants lotion that like a gazillion other people have touched? I never understood it either.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ew. I was at Sephora the other day and this girl was pretty much doing her whole face right there from the testers. Just picked up a random lipstick, put it on, got all up in there. Eyeliner, mascara, you name it, she was on it. It was mortifying! I wouldn't be surprised if she got the herp because it is Center City Philly. Who even does that?? It's like, go like the door handle, why dontcha!


 Yeah. That's gross. I only swatch testers on my hand. Maybe I'm a bigger germiphobe then I thought I was.


----------



## basementsong (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does it really soak up excess oil around the roots?? (LuLu Powder)?? I have the OILIEST hair ever, and I would love to find a product that would let me go an extra day or so before having to shampoo again..


TBH, it's been a while since I've used it. I got a sample in my box last November or December, and was out of it by the end of the year. Wasn't using it every day, but I did *finis**h* the sample, which I can't say for the Serge Normant dry shampoo I got earlier this year.

I have really oily hair (and skin!) and I seriously wash daily because my second day hair is just gross without it. All the oil in my hair gets concentrated on my roots, too. I think it's the powder formula, rather than the canned/aerosol formula, that makes it work better for me. I don't remember getting that dry, sticky, or starchy feeling that I do with other brands (Pssst, the SN I got from BB, Suave) and the Lulu smelled so nice. A friend of mine has a bottle of Lush's powder dry shampoo (which didn't work as well for me as I remember the Lulu working) that I borrowed in a pinch and that was SO much better for me than the canned types.

I think you can get travel sizes of the Lulu hair powder on Amazon for ~$10 if you want to try it. I know everyone rolls their eyes when BB sends another dry shampoo, but seriously, I am so happy they sent me the Lulu forever ago. I don't want to keep washing my hair daily, but the Lulu is the only thing I've found to help me so far.


----------



## jmd252 (Jun 18, 2013)

> Ew. I was at Sephora the other day and this girl was pretty much doing her whole face right there from the testers. Just picked up a random lipstick, put it on, got all up in there. Eyeliner, mascara, you name it, she was on it. It was mortifying! I wouldn't be surprised if she got the herp because it is Center City Philly. Who even does that?? It's like, go like the door handle, why dontcha!


 I was freaked out when I stopped at the MAC counter at Macy's one day and the guy dipped the lipstick I liked in rubbing alcohol and wanted to put it on me. I was like..."ill take your word on the color." Alcohol or not, I'm not putting something on my face that a stranger rubbed all over theirs. This is why I love Birchbox..and I get to keep the testers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> P.s. I'm a Philly girl, too. I never see anyone else from PA on these boards!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 18, 2013)

> I love the Lulu hair powder! It makes my hair smell so good. AÂ couple months agoÂ IÂ had points that were about to drop off so went ahead andÂ used them to getÂ the full size.Â There's a lot in there, it will last a while.Â


 Awesome! Thank you!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 18, 2013)

Oka



> TBH, it's been a while since I've used it. I got a sample in my box last November or December, and was out of it by the end of the year. Wasn't using it every day, but I did *finis**h* the sample, which I can't say for the Serge Normant dry shampoo I got earlier this year. I have really oily hair (and skin!) and I seriously wash daily because my second day hair is just gross without it. All the oil in my hair gets concentrated on my roots, too. I think it's the powder formula, rather than the canned/aerosol formula, that makes it work better for me. I don't remember getting that dry, sticky, or starchy feeling that I do with other brands (Pssst, the SN I got from BB, Suave) and the Lulu smelled so nice. A friend of mine has a bottle of Lush's powder dry shampoo (which didn't work as well for me as I remember the Lulu working) that I borrowed in a pinch and that was SO much better for me than the canned types. I think you can get travel sizes of the Lulu hair powder on Amazon for ~$10 if you want to try it. I know everyone rolls their eyes when BB sends another dry shampoo, but seriously, I am so happy they sent me the Lulu forever ago. I don't want to keep washing my hair daily, but the Lulu is the only thing I've found to help me so far.


 Thanks for the tip about Amazon, although, I'm tempted to just go ahead and fork over the $$ for the full size on BB so I can get the points!!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jun 18, 2013)

> Does it really soak up excess oil around the roots?? (LuLu Powder)?? I have the OILIEST hair ever, and I would love to find a product that would let me go an extra day or so before having to shampoo again..


 I love the Lulu. I have some eczema on my scalp that gets worse if i wash to frequently, which also means that i am stuck working with second and third day hair a lot.. My hair tends to get oily around my hairline the quickest and the Lulu makes it smell good and feel fresh and not slick/greasy anymore. It also doesn't irritate my eczema like a lot of the aerosol dry shampoos do.


----------



## basementsong (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oka
> 
> Thanks for the tip about Amazon, although, I'm tempted to just go ahead and fork over the $$ for the full size on BB so I can get the points!!


 Wouldn't blame you if you did!


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 18, 2013)

I must be the opposite of a germaphobe, because I am an unabashed sample user. Sure I make sure it's wiped, but I don't think twice about testers.  I also eat my burgers medium and make raw egg aolis.  It's funny because I work in a hospital, and am VERY anal about conforming to sanitation standards.  Once I leave work, I don't touch sanitizer for the next 16 hours.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 18, 2013)

> I love the Lulu. I have some eczema on my scalp that gets worse if i wash to frequently, which also means that i am stuck working with second and third day hair a lot.. My hair tends to get oily around my hairline the quickest and the Lulu makes it smell good and feel fresh and not slick/greasy anymore. It also doesn't irritate my eczema like a lot of the aerosol dry shampoos do.





> Wouldn't blame you if you did!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Okay...y'all sold me! (Not that I needed much convincing)....off to the BB store I go!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I must be the opposite of a germaphobe, because I am an unabashed sample user. Sure I make sure it's wiped, but I don't think twice about testers.  I also eat my burgers medium and make raw egg aolis.  It's funny because I work in a hospital, and am VERY anal about conforming to sanitation standards.  Once I leave work, I don't touch sanitizer for the next 16 hours.


 For me it depends on the sample. If it is a tester for a lotion I will try it. If it is a face lotion I will try it, but on my hand or arm. If it is eyeshadow I will swatch it on my hand or lipstick swatched on my hand. Then my hands are thoroughly cleaned afterwards. No testers on my face or mouth or eyes though....no way!


----------



## gemstone (Jun 18, 2013)

> I must be the opposite of a germaphobe, because I am an unabashed sample user. Sure I make sure it's wiped, but I don't think twice about testers. Â I also eat my burgers medium and make raw egg aolis. Â It's funny because I work in a hospital, and am VERY anal about conforming to sanitation standards. Â Once I leave work, I don't touch sanitizer for the next 16 hours. Â


 Yeah but there are actually safety measures taken when it comes to preparing and storing food. I have no qualms eating oysters, rare meat, mayonnaise, etc. but you aren't even supposed to share eye makeup with your friends, let alone 1,000 strangers at the mall. So to me, those two don't even compare.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 18, 2013)

Funny! But



> Yeah but there are actually safety measures taken when it comes to preparing and storing food. I have no qualms eating oysters, rare meat, mayonnaise, etc. but you aren't even supposed to share eye makeup with your friends, let alone 1,000 strangers at the mall. So to me, those two don't even compare. Funny! And soo true..


----------



## Adorkibul (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know everyone rolls their eyes when BB sends another dry shampoo, but seriously, I am so happy they sent me the Lulu forever ago. I don't want to keep washing my hair daily, but the Lulu is the only thing I've found to help me so far.


 I know! I keep WANTING to try dry shampoos and still haven't gotten one to try. lol


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I must be the opposite of a germaphobe, because I am an unabashed sample user. Sure I make sure it's wiped, but I don't think twice about testers.  I also eat my burgers medium and make raw egg aolis.  It's funny because I work in a hospital, and am VERY anal about conforming to sanitation standards.  Once I leave work, I don't touch sanitizer for the next 16 hours.





> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah but there are actually safety measures taken when it comes to preparing and storing food. I have no qualms eating oysters, rare meat, mayonnaise, etc. but you aren't even supposed to share eye makeup with your friends, let alone 1,000 strangers at the mall. So to me, those two don't even compare.


 *shudders* I will never forget that study from a few years back that tested samples at the mall and found that 100% of them had bacterias present (including strep &amp; e coli.) on any given Saturday (or other peak time). Eeek!  I worked in a store with a large beauty dept. before so I am probably more paranoid than most (but for good reason lol), and I always grab whatever I'm purchasing from the back of the display.  I've seen people cough and sneeze on testers, lick them, and the biggest thing is sticking their fingers in them.  Stores are so accommodating these days with returns it's not worth the risk, to me at least.  I agree that food safety standards are totally different as there are actual laws mandating them.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 18, 2013)

> I know! I keep WANTING to try dry shampoos and still haven't gotten one to try. lol


 Due to all the awesome comments on this thread, I just shelled out the $30 for the LuLu Organics Hair Powder in Lavender+Clary Sage...here's hoping I've found the HG of dry shampoos  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *shudders* I will never forget that study from a few years back that tested samples at the mall and found that 100% of them had bacterias present (including strep &amp; e coli.) on any given Saturday (or other peak time). Eeek!  I worked in a store with a large beauty dept. before so I am probably more paranoid than most (but for good reason lol), and* I always grab whatever I'm purchasing from the back of the display*.  I've seen people cough and sneeze on testers, lick them, and the biggest thing is sticking their fingers in them.  Stores are so accommodating these days with returns it's not worth the risk, to me at least.  I agree that food safety standards are totally different as there are actual laws mandating them.


 I always thought I was weird for doing this, so I'm glad to know that there is someone else out there who does it too!


----------



## kira685 (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I always thought I was weird for doing this, so I'm glad to know that there is someone else out there who does it too!


 I do it too.. I also look for the least tampered with box.. and if you can see the product fill line, the most filled... i also spend my dirtiest dollars first


----------



## Xiang (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've seen people cough and sneeze on testers, lick them, and the biggest thing is sticking their fingers in them.


 Lick them? That is just beyond gross. I don't even want to know what would prompt them to lick a tester product.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## msbelle (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lick them? That is just beyond gross. I don't even want to know what would prompt them to lick a tester product.


 More like



! haha



> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha I'm in this club too!  My hubs will watch with an incredulous look as I examine beauty products AND food items for "the best one".
> 
> And with patterned clothing (especially large florals), I will look at every item in my size to find the one where the pattern is the most attractively distributed over the clothing piece - I have no idea if I explained that well, but a good example is if I get a dress with a tropical pattern, I *WON'T* buy the one with a huge neon flower over one side of the chest.  Does anyone else do this?


 Yes, and I always check the seams for hanging strings! I wont buy something with loose strings or bad stitching.  LOL you guys are making me feel normal.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 18, 2013)

> POSTCARDS
> 
> So they sent us postcards that each represent the global offices of Birchbox....Barcelona, Spain...London, England....New York, New York...and Paris, France. Alrighty. So my thoughts are....isn't this kind of pointless unless you're actually GOING to these places that you can send a postcard from? Hrm...interesting. So here is my best thought on this...
> 
> Put them in a frame like this! And either hang it on the wall or have it on a desk, table, etc. It's chic, contemporary and would be great for a travel or bright modern simplistic boho themed room! Welp, that's about it for my little review. I was...er...um...well...not too happy with this box, although I am madly in love with the polish. I don't know what the deal is with my heavily fragranced lotions and skincare samples. Here's hoping July will be MUCH better!


 That is SUCH a clever idea for the postcards!!!! I have couple frames just gathering dust (they were on clearance okay? Lol!) I'm totally gonna do this! Thanks!!!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jun 18, 2013)

> Haha I'm in this club too! Â My hubs will watch with an incredulous look as I examine beauty products AND food items for "the best one". Â  And with patterned clothing (especially large florals), I will look at every item in my size to find the one where the pattern is the most attractively distributed over the clothing piece - I have no idea if I explained that well, but a good example is if I get a dress with a tropical pattern, I *WON'T* buy the one with a huge neon flower over one side of the chest. Â Does anyone else do this?Â


 Bahaha ha, so relieved I'm NOT crazy! I always do this too. I almost bought a Vera wang dress at kohls but it had what looked like an alien head in the um, crotch area! NO WAY! I grab the pristine back packages as well. SO glad it's not just me! Heehee


----------



## LindaD (Jun 18, 2013)

A friend of mine taught me to always check in a shoebox to make sure the shoes are the same sizes before buying. Apparently, a lot of women have feet that are two different sizes and they just swap them out.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> More like
> 
> ...


 I do that too! I hate loose strings, or runs, or little stains. I'm more OCD about buying clothes then about anything else. I once bought a tank top from Old Navy that had a run under the sticker tag and it drove me crazy so much I returned it, even though no one could barely see it.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 18, 2013)

> A friend of mine taught me to always check in a shoebox to make sure the shoes are the same sizes before buying. Apparently, a lot of women have feet that are two different sizes and they just swap them out.


 I'm not surprised about that. I used to work for PUMA and we had two shoes policy per customers to prevent theft, sizes swamp, etc. I developed a habit to check shoes before I put away and etc. I can't fathom to buy used shoes from thrift stores or Crossroad trading Co. in fears of feet fungus problems.


----------



## wadedl (Jun 18, 2013)

> I'm not surprised about that. I used to work for PUMA and we had two shoes policy per customers to prevent theft, sizes swamp, etc. I developed a habit to check shoes before I put away and etc. I can't fathom to buy used shoes from thrift stores or Crossroad trading Co. in fears of feet fungus problems.


My husband and I went to Roadrunner sports and they have a clearance area around the back. I was appalled at the condition those shoes were in. I saw a pair that a one inch section of the heal had worn away. I guess they have a 90 day return policy for members and people take advantage and return shoes that have run and hiked in for 89 days. I don't think I gave ever purchased used clothing. Things have been given to me by friends so at least then I know where they have been.


----------



## alterkate (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really think that's all it is. Personally, I can't handle a nude or neutral lip (I actually kind of freak out) and rely heavily on hot hot pinks and fuchsias like stila color balm lipstick in betsey or OCC lip tar in Yaoi or January Rising. Starlooks' Tipsy is a little on the subdued side for me.


 Yeah, I can't really do a nude either. My natural lips are fairly dark (I'm not wearing any lip color at all in my profile pic) so I think any deviation from that sits strangely with me. I'm a fan of clear or slightly shimmery gloss and balms, but I HATE the white crud that builds up in the corners of my lips if I'm not vigilant about mirror checks. Anyone have foolproof advice for that?


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 18, 2013)

> My husband and I went to Roadrunner sports and they have a clearance area around the back. I was appalled at the condition those shoes were in. I saw a pair that a one inch section of the heal had worn away. I guess they have a 90 day return policy for members and people take advantage and return shoes that have run and hiked in for 89 days. I don't think I gave ever purchased used clothing. Things have been given to me by friends so at least then I know where they have been.


 That's insane. I don't blame you. I have gotten hand me downs from friends because at least I know what they came from as well. Or even new shoes that worn once or twice from a friend no problem.


----------



## sarah1820 (Jun 18, 2013)

> I was freaked out when I stopped at the MAC counter at Macy's one day and the guy dipped the lipstick I liked in rubbing alcohol and wanted to put it on me. I was like..."ill take your word on the color." Alcohol or not, I'm not putting something on my face that a stranger rubbed all over theirs. This is why I love Birchbox..and I get to keep the testers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> P.s. I'm a Philly girl, too. I never see anyone else from PA on these boards!


 I'm from around Philly, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My husband and I went to Roadrunner sports and they have a clearance area around the back. I was appalled at the condition those shoes were in. I saw a pair that a one inch section of the heal had worn away. I guess they have a 90 day return policy for members and people take advantage and return shoes that have run and hiked in for 89 days. I don't think I gave ever purchased used clothing. Things have been given to me by friends so at least then I know where they have been.


 There's a somewhat legitimate reason for serious running stores to take returns for an extended period (although people abuse it I'm sure).  I've returned shoes to a local running store after a week and my boyfriend after a month.  I was pronating really bad in them even though I wasn't when I test ran them at the store, he developed nasty tendonitis because he couldn't get the hang of barefoot running.  Since running shoes only last 300 miles they know that once they get us in the shoes we love we will be back every few months to drop a few more hundred dollars.  It's good customer service, and gets them a LOT of business.

They resell them because if someone is willing to buy them discounted, the recoup some of the cost.  It's good for everyone involved, running shoes are expensive.


----------



## Roxane68 (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## wadedl (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's a somewhat legitimate reason for serious running stores to take returns for an extended period (although people abuse it I'm sure).  I've returned shoes to a local running store after a week and my boyfriend after a month.  I was pronating really bad in them even though I wasn't when I test ran them at the store, he developed nasty tendonitis because he couldn't get the hang of barefoot running.  Since running shoes only last 300 miles they know that once they get us in the shoes we love we will be back every few months to drop a few more hundred dollars.  It's good customer service, and gets them a LOT of business.
> 
> They resell them because if someone is willing to buy them discounted, the recoup some of the cost.  It's good for everyone involved, running shoes are expensive.


 but 74 dollars for the ones missing a huge chunk of heel and dirt covered Vibrams that I saw at REI for $19 were $69. The prices were ridiculous for shoes that were completely worn out.


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> but 74 dollars for the ones missing a huge chunk of heel and dirt covered Vibrams that I saw at REI for $19 were $69. The prices were ridiculous for shoes that were completely worn out.


 Dizzam, I was thinking deeply discounted.


----------



## Roxane68 (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## chelsealynn (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sarah1820* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm from around Philly, too


 I am as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EricaD (Jun 19, 2013)

> > I'm from around Philly, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> I am as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too!


----------



## catipa (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 19, 2013)

> Yay! Â Thank you! Â It's going to take a lot of willpower to make it through the next 6 months without hitting up the BB Store, I'm glad of any good reviews!


 My Mom loved mine so much she "stole" mine!! She's never cared much about my stuff but she loves that Clarisonic!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ew. I was at Sephora the other day and this girl was pretty much doing her whole face right there from the testers. Just picked up a random lipstick, put it on, got all up in there. Eyeliner, mascara, you name it, she was on it. It was mortifying! I wouldn't be surprised if she got the herp because it is Center City Philly. Who even does that?? It's like, go like the door handle, why dontcha!


I was browsing through the JCP Sephora near me and I really wanted to look at some polish but the polish fixture was occupied by two women giving themselves full on manicures.  One of them actually looked at me and laughed and said "This is SO much cheaper than getting your nails done." 







I said, "hmm yes, but I don't think that's what the samples are intended for" she gave me a dirty look and started to talk about me with her manicure buddy.





People come into B&amp;BW all the time to bathe in our sink (I'm talking soaping up arms, legs, pretty much towel bathing in the store) or wash stains out of their clothing, because they couldn't do this in the privacy or the mall restrooms??  Also, we get guys and girls who come in and spray colognes and perfume all over their body parts (including ahem ....those parts). 




Yeah you want to steal that tester...go right ahead, you never know where it's been.


----------



## gemstone (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was browsing through the JCP Sephora near me and I really wanted to look at some polish but the polish fixture was occupied by two women giving themselves full on manicures.  One of them actually looked at me and laughed and said "This is SO much cheaper than getting your nails done."
> ...


 What I don't understand is- if they are going to shoplift, why are they stealing the used bottle of tester?  Shoplifting is shoplifting- the risk is the same even if it is the tester.  That's just gross and weird.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What I don't understand is- if they are going to shoplift, why are they stealing the used bottle of tester?  Shoplifting is shoplifting- the risk is the same even if it is the tester.  That's just gross and weird.


At least where I worked, the anti-theft devices were adhered to the boxes....so the perfumes/product that were testers were basically unprotected.  But we took the caps off/removed applicators, etc. so at least what they got away with was pretty jankey.


----------



## tasertag (Jun 19, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What I don't understand is- if they are going to shoplift, why are they stealing the used bottle of tester? Â Shoplifting is shoplifting- the risk is the same even if it is the tester. Â That's just gross and weird.


They probably don't consider it as shoplifting since it's available for people to sample for free, but who really knows what's going through their head.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What I don't understand is- if they are going to shoplift, why are they stealing the used bottle of tester?  Shoplifting is shoplifting- the risk is the same even if it is the tester.  That's just gross and weird.


No one said these were the brightest people.  But testers are marked out of stock.  They are not able to be sold, but I think shoplifters are dumb enough to think because we're removed the bar codes and price stickers they won't get caught (or they'll take the stickers off thinking they have some sort of security link on them). 

Shoplifters is they come in all types, tweens and teens or rookie shoplifters pocket lip glosses and sanitizers that are easy to conceal, women draped in jewelry, fancy expensive handbags and dressed to the nines steal from everywhere, probably even ripping off their handbags from Nordstroms.  Those oversize bags are probably holding products from a bunch of stores in the mall. 

We even have shoplifters who put a product in their bag and then go up to the register and pay for something else.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jun 19, 2013)

ENABLER ALERT: If anyone likes Yes To products, I saw a groupon today for half off -- so $10 for $20 worth of goodies or $20 for $40. ($5 shipping is additional)


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 19, 2013)

> ENABLER ALERT: If anyone likes Yes To products, I saw a groupon today for half off -- so $10 for $20 worth of goodies or $20 for $40. ($5 shipping is additional)


 "ENABLER ALERT"...love that! I practically walk around with those words tattooed on my forehead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

> ENABLER ALERT: If anyone likes Yes To products, I saw a groupon today for half off -- so $10 for $20 worth of goodies or $20 for $40. ($5 shipping is additional)


 Lmao! Thank you for this! I couldn't find it on my groupon app but I googled and found it. I love their tinted lip balm, I found it at Target marked down to 98 cents and bought all 3 they had and need more more more!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 19, 2013)

I really loved all three birchboxes that came to my house this month. This is the second month of 3 boxes and I can happily report not one duplicate . I got 3 boxes of totally different items which I really cool. ( except for the postcards). Lost month  my favorite item was the cargo blush and lip gloss which I purchased in addition to having it in the box. This month my favorite product was the  Kerastase leave in serum. This stuff is amazing. I went to there website and purchased some more of this. Did  anyone else find something in there birchbox this month that they really loved?


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

Used Cheshire Cookie's idea for putting the postcards in a frame:



I have 3 more frames just like this so I'll do the other 2 postcards in one too. It's not gonna be mistaken for fine art, but it's a cute pop of color in my too neutral house!


----------



## Xiang (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Used Cheshire Cookie's idea for putting the postcards in a frame:
> 
> 
> ...


 I love it! It's so cute!


----------



## PR Rosebud (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love it! It's so cute!


 Very nice!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 19, 2013)

So.. birchbox is sending me yet another replacement box! I *did* receive the June box then they sent out a replacement box due to mail drama where I thought I wouldn't get it . They sent over a May box which had 2 items I already got . I was kinda just expecting points but BBHQ decided to send me a June box! 

I feel bad because they dont know I did actually get my June box...

Woops.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ENABLER ALERT: If anyone likes Yes To products, I saw a groupon today for half off -- so $10 for $20 worth of goodies or $20 for $40. ($5 shipping is additional)


 Thanks for posting! I love their products and can always use more


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really loved all three birchboxes that came to my house this month. This is the second month of 3 boxes and I can happily report not one duplicate . I got 3 boxes of totally different items which I really cool. ( except for the postcards). Lost month  my favorite item was the cargo blush and lip gloss which I purchased in addition to having it in the box. This month my favorite product was the  Kerastase leave in serum. This stuff is amazing. I went to there website and purchased some more of this. Did  anyone else find something in there birchbox this month that they really loved?


 I love my suki! I actually even bought a full size.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 19, 2013)

> I love my suki! I actually even bought a full size.


 I always love to hear it when someone liked the Suki so much they bought a full size! I haven't been able to sample it yet, but I went ahead and bought it anyway because I desperately need an exfoliating cleanser...according to my tracking info, it should arrive tomorrow!! Woohoo!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Used Cheshire Cookie's idea for putting the postcards in a frame:
> 
> 
> ...


 I LOVE IT!


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Used Cheshire Cookie's idea for putting the postcards in a frame:
> 
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVE IT!


I agree!  It was a great idea CheshireCookie!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I always love to hear it when someone liked the Suki so much they bought a full size! I haven't been able to sample it yet, but I went ahead and bought it anyway because I desperately need an exfoliating cleanser...according to my tracking info, it should arrive tomorrow!! Woohoo!


I really like it. I was scared it might break me out because lately my skin has been super sensitive to exfoliators, but it didn't break me out and my face looks so much nicer! Also it smells amazing


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 20, 2013)

I must be the only one who thought the Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser was just okay.  I tried it last night.  It didn't seem to do much of anything, but it did smell nice.  I'm going to try it again this morning.  I don't think I'd spend $32.95 on it... yet.


----------



## shy32 (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I must be the only one who thought the Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser was just okay.  I tried it last night.  It didn't seem to do much of anything, but it did smell nice.  I'm going to try it again this morning.  I don't think I'd spend $32.95 on it... yet.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## shy32 (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, thank goodness.  I tried it again this morning.  It didn't wow me.  I prefer my Peter Thomas Roth &amp; Kate Somerville products and that glorious Vasanti sample that I'm STILL using (I received it in February!)


Same here on the Vasanti, I am still using my sample from Feb. and I bought the full size of it for when I run out.


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 20, 2013)

I like the Suki because my skin is super sensitive.  I don't look all ragged and irritated after using it, but I feel feel super smooth.  I imagine if my skin reacted well to exfoliators I'd want something stronger  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MarieS (Jun 20, 2013)

> I like the Suki because my skin is super sensitive.  I don't look all ragged and irritated after using it, but I feel feel super smooth.  I imagine if my skin reacted well to exfoliators I'd want something stronger  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This is me as well.  I liked it so much that I've already purchased it.  Plus I have a habit of using facial scrub in the big fancy steam shower.  That means I'm not as tidy with the scrubbing.  So the formula of this is more pleasant if If lands on my lips while I'm scrubbing.  Plus it seems to dissolve and go down the drain.  I like it enough that if I hit the lottery this will also be a body scrub.  Fingers crossed for the lottery win.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 20, 2013)

I've been using the Davines shampoo and conditioner. Both sample are very generously sized. I was thinking I could only get one use out of the conditioner (I have long very thick hair) but I've used it twice and will get one more use out of it. My hair is definitely softer, and seems to be smoother than normal after a blow dry. The smell is kind of odd, but not in a bad way. The biggest downside is that it's pretty expensive - guess I'll be hoarding some points.


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 20, 2013)

> I must be the only one who thought the Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser was just okay. Â I tried it last night. Â It didn't seem to do much of anything, but it did smell nice. Â I'm going to try it again this morning. Â I don't think I'd spend $32.95 on it... yet.


 I looove the smell and like it for a cleanser but think the Vasanti is still a better exfolitaor. I'm still using my sample from Feb and it was less than half full (I use it every couple of days). I had them send me another tube, which was also half full, because it was so low and now I (almost) feel bad- I had no idea it would last so long!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 20, 2013)

> I must be the only one who thought the Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser was just okay. Â I tried it last night. Â It didn't seem to do much of anything, but it did smell nice. Â I'm going to try it again this morning. Â I don't think I'd spend $32.95 on it... yet.


 Oh, noooooooo!! Ok, Kate....tell me what didn't impress you about it??


----------



## OiiO (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've been using the Davines shampoo and conditioner. Both sample are very generously sized. I was thinking I could only get one use out of the conditioner (I have long very thick hair) but I've used it twice and will get one more use out of it. My hair is definitely softer, and seems to be smoother than normal after a blow dry. The smell is kind of odd, but not in a bad way.
> 
> The biggest downside is that it's pretty expensive - guess I'll be hoarding some points.


 And on the contrary, I didn't like Davines shampoo at all because it has sulfates, which are super drying for my hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

We're all so different here, aren't we?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 20, 2013)

> I looove the smell and like it for a cleanser but think the Vasanti is still a better exfolitaor. I'm still using my sample from Feb and it was less than half full (I use it every couple of days). I had them send me another tube, which was also half full, because it was so low and now I (almost) feel bad- I had no idea it would last so long!


 Oh my God! HOW did I miss the Vasanti?? It has DOUBLE the reviews Suki has...*slams head against the wall*


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 20, 2013)

> This is me as well.Â  I liked it so much that I've already purchased it.Â  Plus I have a habit of using facial scrub in the big fancy steam shower.Â  That means I'm not as tidy with the scrubbing.Â  So the formula of this is more pleasant if If lands on my lips while I'm scrubbing.Â  Plus it seems to dissolve and go down the drain.Â  I like it enough that if I hit the lottery this will also be a body scrub.Â  Fingers crossed for the lottery win.


 HYSTERICAL. all of it.!


----------



## wildsp187 (Jun 20, 2013)

Finally more people who agree that the Beauty Protector smells like Pop Sugar!!  I thought I was crazy when a few months ago I stated that and people thought it smelled like a specific personal lubricant and not at all like Pop Sugar.  Hello nose twins!!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 20, 2013)

I really liked the Suki. I also like the Vasanti but I think I liked the Suki a touch better than the Vasanti because of it's smell and the sweet foaming action when you added a little water.

As for the beauty protector...it was aight. I didn't think it was anything particularly special. I used the last of it today and I'm not "dying" to get a full size.

Different strokes, for different folks!

On a side note - I got in on that Origins deal that was posted on here. I haven't used the charcoal mask yet but I have been using the foils they sent. The Checks N Balances foaming face wash. Whoa. Now THAT I love. I want a full size of it RIGHT NOW. I'm rather addicted to facial products. I have a full bottle of the Shea Terra Rose Hips Black Soap and just ordered 2 bars of their black soap...and now want to get my hands on a full size Suki and the Origins cleanser. I hope I don't wind up falling in love with the charcoal mask...

I need a facial cleanser intervention.


----------



## dashali (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So.. birchbox is sending me yet another replacement box! I *did* receive the June box then they sent out a replacement box due to mail drama where I thought I wouldn't get it . They sent over a May box which had 2 items I already got . I was kinda just expecting points but BBHQ decided to send me a June box!
> 
> ...


 Hopefully they are not following the thread closely!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 20, 2013)

> I really liked the Suki. I also like the Vasanti but I think I liked the Suki a touch better than the Vasanti because of it's smell and the sweet foaming action when you added a little water. As for the beauty protector...it was aight. I didn't think it was anything particularly special. I used the last of it today and I'm not "dying" to get a full size. Different strokes, for different folks! On a side note - I got in on that Origins deal that was posted on here. I haven't used the charcoal mask yet but I have been using the foils they sent. The Checks N Balances foaming face wash. Whoa. Now THAT I love. I want a full size of it RIGHT NOW. I'm rather addicted to facial products. I have a full bottle of the Shea Terra Rose Hips Black Soap and just ordered 2 bars of their black soap...and now want to get my hands on a full size Suki and the Origins cleanser. I hope I don't wind up falling in love with the charcoal mask... I need a facial cleanser intervention.


 Okay...I have a question..would it be overkill to get the Vasanti, too and use it in conjunction with the Suki??? OR, from an exfoliant standpoint, would the Suki suffice?? I typically use three different cleansers in the PM, so I could easily mix Vasanti in the rotation, but wasn't sure if that would be overkill on exfoliating, lol


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really liked the Suki. I also like the Vasanti but I think I liked the Suki a touch better than the Vasanti because of it's smell and the sweet foaming action when you added a little water.
> 
> ...


 I got that deal too and I love the charcoal mask! It makes my skin feel amazing and really clean!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 20, 2013)

My final box with Birchbox arrived a few days ago and honestly there is nothing in it that made me reconsider my decision to cancel my subscription. While it's only $10 a month the fact is that this month I received only four samples to review (40 points) and the sample sizes are terrible. I never thought I'd quit but after two years (May 24, 2011) I'm done with Birchbox for now.


----------



## wildsp187 (Jun 20, 2013)

The Davines is actually a really good sample size in my opinion.  I have gotten 4 whole uses out of it so far and can probably get at least another 4.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh wow, I don't blame you.  I *finally* have my profile set to where I'm getting mainly the items in the preview video, and I've been getting more makeup (i.e. got the Laqa lippie this month).  Aside from the Color Club polish (I've already done two trades to get Reign in Spain!), I would have been unhappy with that box.  Maybe someday they'll convince you to come back!


----------



## hellopengy (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you to whoever posted a few pages back about Suki products at Whole Foods! After visiting 2 stores, I was able to find one that had some foil packets of the exfoliate cleanser everyone has been raving about. I can't imagine liking it more than Vasanti (I'm still using mine from Feb too), but I can't wait to try it!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 20, 2013)

> Thank you to whoever posted a few pages back about Suki products at Whole Foods! After visiting 2 stores, I was able to find one that had some foil packets of the exfoliate cleanser everyone has been raving about. I can't imagine liking it more than Vasanti (I'm still using mine from Feb too), but I can't wait to try it! Â


 Glad you found them! I'd love to hear your comparison to Vasanti after you try it!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 20, 2013)

> Used Cheshire Cookie's idea for putting the postcards in a frame:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That looks great!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got that deal too and I love the charcoal mask! It makes my skin feel amazing and really clean!


Greeeaat... lol I will probably be adding it to my list. I plan on trying it out when my sisters sleep over next week for our slumber party spa night! I'll be busting out the Origins charcoal mask and Amika hair mask. I also bought the Tweezerman Slip Skin Care tool...I hope I get it by next week. Has anyone ever used it?


----------



## sarah1820 (Jun 20, 2013)

Cargo is on sale on hautelook for those of you that liked/wanted to try the products


----------



## sarah1820 (Jun 20, 2013)

> Cargo is on sale on hautelook for those of you that liked/wanted to try the products


 oh and Whish too!


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I must be the only one who thought the Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser was just okay.  I tried it last night.  It didn't seem to do much of anything, but it did smell nice.  I'm going to try it again this morning.  I don't think I'd spend $32.95 on it... yet.
> ...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just prefer my other exfoliators (listed by frequency of use) - Vasanti, ExfoliKate, and Clinique Exfoliating Scrub.  The Suki one didn't seem to do very much at all.  It smelled nice and felt nice for a little bit, but it didn't seem to do as much as my other exfoliators.  I do like that I've finally gotten to try a Suki product though and I will keep trying the product.  Maybe I'll end up liking it after a few more uses.  The only things I've really hated from my boxes have been perfumes and "lifestyle extras."


 Yeah, I didn't think the Suki did much other than smell (and taste) nice either. I think it'd be great for sensitive skin though since it's a pretty fast-dissolving and gentle scrub. I love Vasanti, I use it 2-3x a week and use Lush Ocean Salt 1x a week (and just black soap on the rest of the days). I haven't tried ExfoliKate before but I've tried the Clinique one and I just thought I'd mention that it's one of those scrubs that seems to leave a filmy residue behind, which I don't like.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just prefer my other exfoliators (listed by frequency of use) - Vasanti, ExfoliKate, and Clinique Exfoliating Scrub.  The Suki one didn't seem to do very much at all.  It smelled nice and felt nice for a little bit, but it didn't seem to do as much as my other exfoliators.  I do like that I've finally gotten to try a Suki product though and I will keep trying the product.  Maybe I'll end up liking it after a few more uses.  The only things I've really hated from my boxes have been perfumes and "lifestyle extras."


 I love my ExfoliKate! Its amazing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SassyVee (Jun 21, 2013)

I think I want to start getting a second box. I know I have to use a different email address and set it up on a different account, but is it okay if I use my own referral link so I get points? I don't want to do it if I'm not supposed to.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 21, 2013)

> I think I want to start getting a second box. I know I have to use a different email address and set it up on a different account, but is it okay if I use my own referral link so I get points? I don't want to do it if I'm not supposed to.


 I would say don't bother. They won't cancel the sub, but they usually won't give you the referral points if it's going to the same address.


----------



## SassyVee (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would say don't bother. They won't cancel the sub, but they usually won't give you the referral points if it's going to the same address.


 Okay. Thanks!


----------



## jannie135 (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SassyVee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I want to start getting a second box. I know I have to use a different email address and set it up on a different account, but is it okay if I use my own referral link so I get points? I don't want to do it if I'm not supposed to.


 I got referral points and I used the same address and credit card.


----------



## jannie135 (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got 2 of these boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SassyVee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay. Thanks!


Send one to work and one to home?


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you sure you didn't use the Clinique 7 Day Scrub?


 Maybe I did use that one, I'm not sure because my mum decanted some of hers and gave it to me to try. I just know I felt like I needed to peel something off my face afterwards lol


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 21, 2013)

The Suki scrub tastes pretty good. I don't want to talk about how I know this.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 21, 2013)

> Â The Suki scrub tastes pretty good. I don't want to talk about how I know this.


 Haha!! Good to know in case I'm starving, and, umm..stuck in the shower?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Antidentite (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to agree that I wouldn't have been happy with your box but I really don't think the sample sizes are that bad.  The Davines is large for a sample imo (more like a travel size) and the youngblood and color club are also good sample sizes.

Only 4 products to review is super lame though, I don't understand why they didn't make the davines "bonus" products available to review. 

I also think Birchbox is going overboard on the hair care products, I've gotten one in my last 6 boxes and I don't have my splurge marked to hair care.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That could have been the 7 Day Scrub.  I had a similar experience with it, but other people seem to like it.  The Exfoliating Scrub is a little more abrasive and seems to wash off without residue for me.


 I'll have to give it a try after my Vasanti or Lush runs out, I like my scrubs to pack more of a punch since it's the only way I've found to keep the eczema on my right cheek from peeling/flaking everywhere.


----------



## dashali (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, I don't blame you.  I *finally* have my profile set to where I'm getting mainly the items in the preview video, and I've been getting more makeup (i.e. got the Laqa lippie this month).  Aside from the Color Club polish (I've already done two trades to get Reign in Spain!), I would have been unhappy with that box.  Maybe someday they'll convince you to come back!


 aww, can I ask you for your profile "features"?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That could have been the 7 Day Scrub.  I had a similar experience with it, but other people seem to like it.  The Exfoliating Scrub is a little more abrasive and seems to wash off without residue for me.


 that 7 day scrub broke me out horribly and always left an oily residue... I have acne prone skin.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 21, 2013)

I got referral points when I referred myself for a second account in December.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 21, 2013)

> > Oh wow, I don't blame you. Â I *finally* have my profile set to where I'm getting mainly the items in the preview video, and I've been getting more makeup (i.e. got the Laqa lippie this month). Â Aside from the Color Club polish (I've already done two trades to get Reign in Spain!), I would have been unhappy with that box. Â Maybe someday they'll convince you to come back!
> 
> 
> aww, can I ask you for your profile "features"?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Haha absolutely if you don't mind waiting. I'm traveling right now w/out laptop access, I'll post it when I can see my settings again!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Suki scrub tastes pretty good. I don't want to talk about how I know this.


LOL!  I received it in four beauty boxes over the last few months, so, good to know!


----------



## xciaobellax (Jun 21, 2013)

The Suki scrub is sold out!






I guess I will just use my points on the Joie perfume. I can't see myself spending $98 on a perfume but after a code and points it will only be $48 which is very reasonable for me


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 22, 2013)

> The Suki scrub is sold out!  I guess I will just use my points on the Joie perfume. I can't see myself spending $98 on a perfume but after a code and points it will only be $48 which is very reasonable for me :smilehappyyes:


 I FINALLY got my Suki scrub in the mail yesterday from BB, but, was marginally underwhelmed as soon as I opened the box...not because it didn't smell amazing, (it did), but as soon as I opened it, I realized I was one of the poor, unfortunate souls I had been reading about who got stuck with a half full jar of product  Fortunately, a quick call to BB customer service remedied that, and they credited me 100 points for the disappointment, PLUS they refunded me the full amount of the Suki! For my first interaction with BB, I am thoroughly pleased :happy: I just hope Suki's not headed down a bad road...increase in product demand when a company is ill-prepared usually leads to long-standing bad impressions if one was "stuck" with a half full jar of product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jun 22, 2013)

> I FINALLY got my Suki scrub in the mail yesterday from BB, but, was marginally underwhelmed as soon as I opened the box...not because it didn't smell amazing, (it did), but as soon as I opened it, I realized I was one of the poor, unfortunate souls I had been reading about who got stuck with a half full jar of product  Fortunately, a quick call to BB customer service remedied that, and they credited me 100 points for the disappointment, PLUS they refunded me the full amount of the Suki! For my first interaction with BB, I am thoroughly pleased :happy: I just hope Suki's not headed down a bad road...increase in product demand when a company is ill-prepared usually leads to long-standing bad impressions if one was "stuck" with a half full jar of product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My jar was only half full as well! I sent them an email....when I opened it the seal was already broken and it looked like someone already used it! Where did you read that happening? I didn't see it here on the thread?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 22, 2013)

> My jar was only half full as well! I sent them an email....when I opened it the seal was already broken and it looked like someone already used it! Where did you read that happening? I didn't see it here on the thread?


 I read about it in quite a few different places...unfortunately I didn't take note of where exactly, and now I couldn't 't tell you if my life depended on it, but I want to say it was both independent reviewers (beauty bloggers), as well as seller comments on a few different re-sale sites like Amazon that gave me cause for concern :sad: It's funny that you mentioned about the seal being broken on your jar, because mine didn't even come with a seal!! But, it literally looked like someone had scooped half of the jar out with their fingers...ick.


----------



## unicorn (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I read about it in quite a few different places...unfortunately I didn't take note of where exactly, and now I couldn't 't tell you if my life depended on it, but I want to say it was both independent reviewers (beauty bloggers), as well as seller comments on a few different re-sale sites like Amazon that gave me cause for concern :sad:
> 
> It's funny that you mentioned about the seal being broken on your jar, because mine didn't even come with a seal!! But, it literally looked like someone had scooped half of the jar out with their fingers...ick.


 I just got mine.. same issue. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The jar wasn't sealed and was only half full - what WAS in the jar was all clumped together on one side like someone had just scooped out half the product and sent it along to me.

Hopefully BB responds to my email quickly. So annoying.. I loved the sample and jumped on the chance to cash in my points for the full size.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 22, 2013)

> I just got mine.. same issue. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  The jar wasn't sealed and was only half full - what WAS in the jar was all clumped together on one side like someone had just scooped out half the product and sent it along to me. Hopefully BB responds to my email quickly. So annoying.. I loved the sample and jumped on the chance to cash in my points for the full size.


 I didn't even think about emailing, I just jumped on the phone and called them right away, lol... The girl I spoke to was super friendly and extremely apologetic, so, I'm sure they'll have you sorted in no time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## unicorn (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't even think about emailing, I just jumped on the phone and called them right away, lol...
> 
> The girl I spoke to was super friendly and extremely apologetic, so, I'm sure they'll have you sorted in no time


 On the bright side, I just saw that the local organic market in my town carries Suki stuff, so hopefully I can get some samples of the other stuff they make and buy stuff there in the future since I can check to make sure its full.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 22, 2013)

> On the bright side, I just saw that the local organic market in my town carries Suki stuff, so hopefully I can get some samples of the other stuff they make and buy stuff there in the future since I can check to make sure its full.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Haha! Yeah, that will definitely come in handy...call me crazy, but I always like my jars to be full...and sealed, lol


----------



## Katinka31 (Jun 22, 2013)

The shipping gods hate me this month -- my Ipsy came a week after it was tendered to local USPS, and now my second Birchbox (with an estimated arrival of the *17th*) is still a no-show.

I got one of the "4 product" boxes this month, too, and it was part of my reason to cancel my second Birchbox account and get a second Ipsy instead.  I love the thought that goes into the Ipsy bags, plus, their products are usually larger and they're now offering bag variations.  My daughter gets an Ipsy bag, too, so we can have an in-home swap circle, LOL.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 22, 2013)

> The shipping gods hate me this month -- my Ipsy came a week after it was tendered to local USPS, and now my second Birchbox (with an estimated arrival of the *17th*) is still a no-show. I got one of the "4 product" boxes this month, too, and it was part of my reason to cancel my second Birchbox account and get a second Ipsy instead.Â  I love the thought that goes into the Ipsy bags, plus, their products are usually larger and they're now offering bag variations.Â  My daughter gets an Ipsy bag, too, so we can have an in-home swap circle, LOL.


 That's awesome! I wish I had a built-in swap circle! All these $3 trips to the post office for trades are killing me,lol!


----------



## Katinka31 (Jun 22, 2013)

She's a tempestuous tween, but we're actually getting along better now that we can bond over makeup and beauty products.  I give her quizzes, such as, "Quick, what does GWP stand for?  MLBB?  ISO?  HG?"   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 22, 2013)

> She's a tempestuous tween, but we're actually getting along better now that we can bond over makeup and beauty products.Â  I give her quizzes, such as, "Quick, what does GWP stand for?Â  MLBB?Â  ISO?Â  HG?"Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh my gosh! GWP!! Now your speaking my language, lol!! Back in my esthetic school days, I had a serious, SERIOUS problem with them...every counter manager at every major department store within a fifty mile radius of my house had me on speed dial, lol


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 22, 2013)

> Oh my gosh! GWP!! Now your speaking my language, lol!! Back in my esthetic school days, I had a serious, SERIOUS problem with them...every counter manager at every major department store within a fifty mile radius of my house had me on speed dial, lol


 I can always justify a purchase if it has a gwp!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (Jun 23, 2013)

Spoiler










Disregard this...trying to test posting a spoiler pic from my iPhone ðŸ˜Š Edited - yeah I did it! I'm ready for my July box now!!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 23, 2013)

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 23, 2013)

The two manicures I have created using both Color Club polishes I received in my two June birchboxes, Reign in Spain and London Calling.


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The two manicures I have created using both Color Club polishes I received in my two June birchboxes, Reign in Spain and London Calling.


 Nice nail art - you are so talented!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The two manicures I have created using both Color Club polishes I received in my two June birchboxes, Reign in Spain and London Calling.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The two manicures I have created using both Color Club polishes I received in my two June birchboxes, Reign in Spain and London Calling.


 Those are awesome!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The two manicures I have created using both Color Club polishes I received in my two June birchboxes, Reign in Spain and London Calling.


 I love those flip flops! How did you do them, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Katinka31* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The shipping gods hate me this month -- my Ipsy came a week after it was tendered to local USPS, and now my second Birchbox (with an estimated arrival of the *17th*) is still a no-show.
> ...


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 23, 2013)

> Check out this thread if you haven't seen it already: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129804/ship-for-less#post_2104298. Trading helps to keep me happy with any subscription I get, and the tips in that thread help me to make trading relatively cheap. I also re-use any packaging that I can from subs and trades; envelopes, bubble wrap, tissue paper, Birchboxes for heavier items. I usually take mine to work where the mailman picks them up,Â or I put them in one of the big blue drop boxes whenÂ I'm doing my errands. (They won't fit in my mailbox; condo complex.) That way I don't have to deal with the post office itself at all.


 This is AWESOME! Thanks so much for posting, I just read through the whole thread! I would have NEVER thought about Paypal! :happy:


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Check out this thread if you haven't seen it already: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129804/ship-for-less#post_2104298. Trading helps to keep me happy with any subscription I get, and the tips in that thread help me to make trading relatively cheap. I also re-use any packaging that I can from subs and trades; envelopes, bubble wrap, tissue paper, Birchboxes for heavier items. I usually take mine to work where the mailman picks them up, or I put them in one of the big blue drop boxes when I'm doing my errands. (They won't fit in my mailbox; condo complex.) That way I don't have to deal with the post office itself at all.
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 24, 2013)

> The two manicures I have created using both Color Club polishes I received in my two June birchboxes, Reign in Spain and London Calling.
> 
> Â


 Love those manis make me want to go to the beach!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 24, 2013)

Cute!  I have the older Bundle Monster kit but these made me realize I really need the newer ones too! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 24, 2013)

> Yay, I'm glad it was helpful. I didn't think of it, either. Another trader clued me in (I think maybe it was tgooberbutt?). It has been great. And I got the scale that zadidoll recommended. I'm missing Birchbox a little, but definitely can't resubscribe until my Glitter Daze (nail polish subscription) is done. I am not sure that I will resubscribe for a while. I've been able to get the Birchbox items I want through trades and I would like to try some subs I haven't gotten before.


 I totally hear you on that..I'm new to the beauty sub world, so, right now I'm subscribed to everything I can get my hands on, but ONLY until I figure out which subs are the best fit for me..then I'll be forced to whittle down accordingly :sad:


----------



## gemstone (Jun 24, 2013)

Maybe bb pulled the tub from the shop, so they can inspect the remaining tubs and correct the issue with suki.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 24, 2013)

> Maybe bb pulled the tub from the shop, so they can inspect the remaining tubs and correct the issue with suki.


 Oh. Wow... That makes perfect sense...I really hope that's the case..


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Maybe bb pulled the tub from the shop, so they can inspect the remaining tubs and correct the issue with suki.


Has everyone had a problem with their Suki being half empty, or is it just a few?  I ordered one but it take forever to ship to me and I am out of town and won't get it for a few weeks.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm so bummed!  I get 2 boxes and this month one was great and the other was meh.  One of my shipping never updated (or arrive) after 1 1/2 weeks so I contacted BB.  They are sending me a new box but it will not be the same box.  Of course it was the box I was very excited for that disappeared.  It was the best box I had received in many months and it's lost.



  Why couldn't they have lost the bad box????????


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The two manicures I have created using both Color Club polishes I received in my two June birchboxes, Reign in Spain and London Calling.


 Amazing!  Too much work for me (I'm pretty lazy) but I'm impressed!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Has everyone had a problem with their Suki being half empty, or is it just a few?  I ordered one but it take forever to ship to me and I am out of town and won't get it for a few weeks.


 Mine should be here tomorrow or Wednesday. I'll have to let you know how it is. Hoping it comes in tomorrow because I am leaving for a week on Wednesday.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 24, 2013)

Double post, sorry, darn phone.


----------



## unicorn (Jun 24, 2013)

Customer service just replied to my email and said they're sending me a new jar of Suki to replace the half full one, and they credited me 100 BB points. They didnt ask me to send the half full jar back, either. ;x Pretty amazing customer service, imo.


----------



## kira685 (Jun 24, 2013)

soo i opened my suki last night and it felt dried out? the jar was tightly closed, and it lathered up just fine once i got it onto damp skin, but i was like whaaaat... is this normal?


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jun 24, 2013)

> Customer service just replied to my email and said they're sending me a new jar of Suki to replace the half full one, and they credited me 100 BB points. They didnt ask me to send the half full jar back, either. ;x Pretty amazing customer service, imo.


 Birchbox replied to me this morning and told me it was out of stock and they'd be refunding me the cost. No points no replacement. I love Birchbox but their inconsistency with their customer service really bugs me. I've personally always had great customer service from them up until now but I've noticed this happening to other girls here on MUT.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox replied to me this morning and told me it was out of stock and they'd be refunding me the cost. No points no replacement. I love Birchbox but their inconsistency with their customer service really bugs me. I've personally always had great customer service from them up until now but I've noticed this happening to other girls here on MUT.


 I wouldn't expect the CS solution to always be the same because they have so many people working in CS that you're not going to get a standard solution. I don't know how it works for Birchbox but my fiance does CS/tech stuff for a major phone company and he's only allowed to give out so many free so and sos, or discounted whatever to disgruntled customers each month. It could be something similar along the lines here.


----------



## unicorn (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> soo i opened my suki last night and it felt dried out? the jar was tightly closed, and it lathered up just fine once i got it onto damp skin, but i was like whaaaat... is this normal?


 I noticed that too - i think the oil sort of settles to the bottom during shipping. Just stir it up and it should be good. They reeeally need to start sealing their jars though, I find it a little disconcerting its just in a box with no seal or wrap. Theres no way to tell if someone else has opened it or used it, particularly if you're buying it in store.


----------



## unicorn (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox replied to me this morning and told me it was out of stock and they'd be refunding me the cost. No points no replacement. I love Birchbox but their inconsistency with their customer service really bugs me. I've personally always had great customer service from them up until now but I've noticed this happening to other girls here on MUT.


 Did you use points on your original purchase? This was my first purchase with BB and I had used quite a few points, so that may be why they offered me the 100 point credit. They also hadn't restocked it until this afternoon, so your CS agent might have replied to you before they got word it was available again.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 24, 2013)

> Mine should be here tomorrow or Wednesday. I'll have to let you know how it is. Hoping it comes in tomorrow because I am leaving for a week on Wednesday.


 It's not everyone, but I'll put it this way- I'm hearing it happen to more and more people :sad:


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's not everyone, but I'll put it this way- I'm hearing it happen to more and more people :sad:
I find it weird there's so many half empty jars! That Birchbox link about Suki's concept/process that was posted a few pages ago says "workers on the production team label, cap, and box the jars." How do you not notice you're capping a half empty jar?


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Has everyone had a problem with their Suki being half empty, or is it just a few?  I ordered one but it take forever to ship to me and I am out of town and won't get it for a few weeks.


 Mine hasn't come in yet, but not I'm kinda not sure I want it too. I know I only paid $12 since I had some points, but I really hope its full!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 24, 2013)

> I find it weird there's so many half empty jars! That Birchbox link about Suki's concept/process that was posted a few pages ago says "workers on the production team label, cap, and box the jars." How do you not notice you're capping a half empty jar?


 From what I understand, they also seal all of the jars before they leave the factory..but mine had no seal whatsoever, along with bits of dried sugar on the outside portion of the label...I've heard other posters on here explain exactly what I experienced...that it literally looked like someone scooped out half of the jar with their fingers, put the lid back on, and then shipped it to me..needless to say, it went directly in the trash. Am I the only one who finds it odd that BB was out of stock in the product, and then magically back in stock in less than 48 hours?? I tend to believe they've had plenty of stock all along, but did a quality control check due to all the complaints they received... just my .04 oz


----------



## Roxane68 (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kira685 (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From what I understand, they also seal all of the jars before they leave the factory..but mine had no seal whatsoever, along with bits of dried sugar on the outside portion of the label...I've heard other posters on here explain exactly what I experienced...that it literally looked like someone scooped out half of the jar with their fingers, put the lid back on, and then shipped it to me..needless to say, it went directly in the trash.
> 
> Am I the only one who finds it odd that BB was out of stock in the product, and then magically back in stock in less than 48 hours?? I tend to believe they've had plenty of stock all along, but did a quality control check due to all the complaints they received... just my .04 oz


 someone at BB is going home with their pockets filled with suki


----------



## unicorn (Jun 24, 2013)

Speaking of the Suki scrub... did anyone else notice that they sell a body version of it in a 7 oz jar for the same price at the Suki website? http://sukiskincare.com/products/exfoliate-foaming-body-cleanser.html

I think I might cave and end up buying it if it really is similar to the face formula. Its done AMAZING things for my skin - my blackheads are gone, my skin is baby soft and a fine smile line that was developing is gone. I have some stubborn kp on my arms that I think the body formula might work well on.. the pacifica kona coffee scrub I got with the Ipsy code last month just isn't strong enough. I just wish it was in the BB store so I could use points + coupons!

.. and i'm not gonna lie, i wanna try it on my face and see if its the same thing, considering they sell almost twice the amount in the 'body' formula for the same price, even though the ingredient list is identical.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 24, 2013)

> someone at BB is going home with their pockets filled with suki


 This made me laugh imagining what that would look like!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox replied to me this morning and told me it was out of stock and they'd be refunding me the cost. No points no replacement. I love Birchbox but their inconsistency with their customer service really bugs me. I've personally always had great customer service from them up until now but I've noticed this happening to other girls here on MUT.


 It's SUPER weird that they didn't refund you the points you spent to get it. I would email them back and thank them for the refund but remind them that you also spent points on it, as well.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I noticed that too - i think the oil sort of settles to the bottom during shipping. Just stir it up and it should be good. They reeeally need to start sealing their jars though, I find it a little disconcerting its just in a box with no seal or wrap. Theres no way to tell if someone else has opened it or used it, particularly if you're buying it in store.


This Suki stuff sounds suspicious. I have 6 or so sample jars of it from various subs and not one is unsealed. None of them have settled oil on the bottom. None of them are opened and used yet either. I would be worried.


----------



## unicorn (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This Suki stuff sounds suspicious. I have 6 or so sample jars of it from various subs and not one is unsealed. None of them have settled oil on the bottom. None of them are opened and used yet either. I would be worried.


 I think its mostly an issue with the large jars - the sample sizes are too small to really dry out or settle much in shipping, but I noticed once I had used up most of my sample, it was mostly oil in the bottom layers and a lot less sugar.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This Suki stuff sounds suspicious. I have 6 or so sample jars of it from various subs and not one is unsealed. None of them have settled oil on the bottom. None of them are opened and used yet either. I would be worried.


 Wait. Your sample jars are sealed? I'm pretty sure it was just directly the scrub for mine. It was filled up to the top and completely smooth though so I didn't really think twice...


----------



## OiiO (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wait. Your sample jars are sealed? I'm pretty sure it was just directly the scrub for mine. It was filled up to the top and completely smooth though so I didn't really think twice...


 Same with mine, it was filled all the way to the top and smooth, but definitely not sealed


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 24, 2013)

My Suki sample was not sealed either.


----------



## unicorn (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same with mine, it was filled all the way to the top and smooth, but definitely not sealed


 Same, I don't think mine was sealed either.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wait. Your sample jars are sealed? I'm pretty sure it was just directly the scrub for mine. It was filled up to the top and completely smooth though so I didn't really think twice...


 Mine was full and looked fine, but was definatly not sealed.


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 25, 2013)

> Mine was full and looked fine, but was definatly not sealed.


 My suki sample was not sealed either, it was full and smooth at the top.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wait. Your sample jars are sealed? I'm pretty sure it was just directly the scrub for mine. It was filled up to the top and completely smooth though so I didn't really think twice...


Mine was the same as all the above, unsealed and completely full.  Kinda odd.


----------



## KayEss (Jun 25, 2013)

I tried out Pardon My French as an accent nail today and I think it went okay.





I was really hoping to get Mod in Manhattan or Reign in Spain, but oh well, Pardon My French is pretty too.

In regards to the Suki, mine was also unsealed and appeared untampered with. I got a LaFace cleanser sample a couple of months ago and it was similarly packaged. Maybe I'm just too trusting, but I'm honestly not that worried about it.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 25, 2013)

> Mine was the same as all the above, unsealed and completely full.Â  Kinda odd.


 Hmmm...very strange. Since I'm new to the world of beauty subs (July starts my first month), I haven't had the opportunity to receive a sample of the Suki yet, but, if all you ladies are saying your samples were full but unsealed, I'd be a happy camper.. I'm just going to throw this out there, but maybe Suki, as a smaller company,decided to forego sealing the sample jars, from a cost perspective to save on production overhead...that would make sense to me... Especially given how many of these same jars are showing up in subs..


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 25, 2013)

I just wanted to add, too, that, If I get a product as a sample in a sub, my expectations are far less from a packaging standpoint than they are if I shell out the $33 bucks for the full size


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jun 25, 2013)

> It's SUPER weird that they didn't refund you the points you spent to get it. I would email them back and thank them for the refund but remind them that you also spent points on it, as well.


 This is what they said "We would love to replace this item for you immediately, but unfortunately we are out of stock of the full size product. I have refunded you for the damaged product back to your original form of payment. Please allow 3-5 business days for your refund to process." I'm just going to call them today...my issue with their response is....it IS in stock and when I purchased it I did use points and my 25%(one time only) discount code so now if I reorder it I have to pay full price (minus points) I will HAPPILLY return the old jar since I obviously can't use it lol.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jun 25, 2013)

> I wouldn't expect the CS solution to always be the same because they have so many people working in CS that you're not going to get a standard solution. I don't know how it works for Birchbox but my fiance does CS/tech stuff for a major phone company and he's only allowed to give out so many free so and sos, or discounted whatever to disgruntled customers each month. It could be something similar along the lines here.


 Yes, I understand this totally...but .I wouldn't say I'm disgruntled lol. I was very polite in my email. I've worked in customer service for a long time. A suggestion I have for Birchbox (hi Birchbox I know you're reading this! Lol) is when there is a massive problem (ie: more than 5 people emailing with the same problem) all the emails get put in a folder (the auto reply does say it can take 3-5 business days for a response) until they figure out what they are going to do for everyone. Obviously the 4-5 people on MuT are not the only ones having this problem. I think they did pull the suki from the shelves for quaily control which is exactly what they should have done but, two different responses within a couple of hours with a big problem like is is unacceptable to me.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 25, 2013)

> Yes, I understand this totally...but .I wouldn't say I'm disgruntled lol. I was very polite in my email. I've worked in customer service for a long time. A suggestion I have for Birchbox (hi Birchbox I know you're reading this! Lol) is when there is a massive problem (ie: more than 5 people emailing with the same problem) all the emails get put in a folder (the auto reply does say it can take 3-5 business days for a response) until they figure out what they are going to do for everyone. Obviously the 4-5 people on MuT are not the only ones having this problem. I think they did pull the suki from the shelves for quaily control which is exactly what they should have done but, two different responses within a couple of hours with a big problem like is is unacceptable to me.


 I completely agree... I would definitely try calling them..


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just wanted to add, too, that, If I get a product as a sample in a sub, my expectations are far less from a packaging standpoint than they are if I shell out the $33 bucks for the full size


 I agree with this. If I pay for something (especially something on the more expensive side) I expect it to look nice and be full. I don't really care too much about a sample.


----------



## hellopengy (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad you found them! I'd love to hear your comparison to Vasanti after you try it!


I finally tried the Suki sample I picked up from Whole Foods, and while I do LOVE it (made my face so soft and smooth, even the next day) I realized I can't tell if it actually works as well as Vasanti in terms of cleaning out my pores since I only used it once. I don't want to pay for a full size just yet (plus it seems like Birchbox is having issues with some of the jars!) but I'm considering buying a 1oz from somewhere else just so I can try it for a bit longer. I'm pretty sure it will last a while too since my sample packet was tiny (1ml) and it was still surprisingly enough for 1 use.

Uh oh I just found a website that sells the 1oz size with free shipping and 5 free samples with every order, which probably means I will be ordering it soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here it is in case anyone else is interested: http://www.ariva.com/suki-exfoliate-foaming-cleanser1.html


----------



## hellopengy (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Speaking of the Suki scrub... did anyone else notice that they sell a body version of it in a 7 oz jar for the same price at the Suki website? http://sukiskincare.com/products/exfoliate-foaming-body-cleanser.html
> 
> ...


I am curious about this too! If you end up trying it I'd love to know how you like it. I love body scrubs and it'd be great if its also gentle enough for my face


----------



## Ashitude (Jun 25, 2013)

Suki is back in stock. Yay! Just used 300 points on my second account to get it for 2.95. Happy Happy Happy.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jun 25, 2013)

I called Birchbox today about my #firstworldsukiproblems..... They already refunded my points and $ so they gave me another 100 points for my trouble and helped me reorder and gave me the 25% discount I originally used right over the phone. Yay! I'm a happy girl.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I called Birchbox today about my #firstworldsukiproblems.....
> 
> They already refunded my points and $ so they gave me another 100 points for my trouble and helped me reorder and gave me the 25% discount I originally used right over the phone. Yay! I'm a happy girl.


 Yay, it all worked out just fine... and now you have 100 extra points to use!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 25, 2013)

> I called Birchbox today about my #firstworldsukiproblems..... They already refunded my points and $ so they gave me another 100 points for my trouble and helped me reorder and gave me the 25% discount I originally used right over the phone. Yay! I'm a happy girl.


 #firstworldsukiproblems....oh my gosh, we're terrible, aren't we??! Glad they finally got you all sorted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what they said
> 
> ...


 Definitely call them. I mean, if they can't replace the product, they should have refunded you EVERYTHING you spent on it. I'm surprised they didn't even offer you 100 points or something. No mention of points at all. Very weird. It does suck that you used your code... I'm not sure if there is something they can do about that or not. Give you an extra 100 points, maybe. Hopefully!


----------



## PR Rosebud (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hellopengy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I finally tried the Suki sample I picked up from Whole Foods, and while I do LOVE it (made my face so soft and smooth, even the next day) I realized I can't tell if it actually works as well as Vasanti in terms of cleaning out my pores since I only used it once. I don't want to pay for a full size just yet (plus it seems like Birchbox is having issues with some of the jars!) but I'm considering buying a 1oz from somewhere else just so I can try it for a bit longer. I'm pretty sure it will last a while too since my sample packet was tiny (1ml) and it was still surprisingly enough for 1 use.
> ...


 Thanks for the link. I was not able to find the Suki at the two Whole Foods near me.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I called Birchbox today about my #firstworldsukiproblems.....
> 
> They already refunded my points and $ so they gave me another 100 points for my trouble and helped me reorder and gave me the 25% discount I originally used right over the phone. Yay! I'm a happy girl.


 Yay! I'm so glad!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 25, 2013)

Just caught up with this forum. I left this about a week ago. Now I'm seeing about issues with Suki? I mentioned on Birchbox's FB page last Friday about Suki and told everyone if they don't want to wait until they get it back in stock; go to Whole Foods. Know what BB said to me? "I hope you can use your points to purchase the item or something like that". I didn't respond because I don't want drama. I am gonna be saving my points for an expensive product 






I did my mani yesterday. I was thrilled that I finally got my BB dup traded for two items I wanted that I didn't get in my 2nd acct BB. A Laqa &amp; Co. lip and "London Calling" Color Club. Just wanted to share this cool mani. I know not everyone like green.. I have Regin in Spain as well. Maybe, I need to find someone to trade with for Lilac one? I just want to avoid not to buy the entire collection because I don't really want Mod in Manhatten because I have two whites already. It's sooo summery!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 25, 2013)

> Just caught up with this forum. I left this about a week ago. Now I'm seeing about issues with Suki? I mentioned on Birchbox's FB page last Friday about Suki and told everyone if they don't want to wait until they get it back in stock; go to Whole Foods. Know what BB said to me? "I hope you can use your points to purchase the item or something like that". I didn't respond because I don't want drama. I am gonna be saving my points for an expensive productÂ
> 
> 
> 
> I did my mani yesterday. I was thrilled that I finally got my BB dup traded for two items I wanted that I didn't get in my 2nd acct BB. A Laqa &amp; Co. lip and "London Calling" Color Club. Just wanted to share this cool mani. I know not everyone like green.. I have Regin in Spain as well. Maybe, I need to find someone to trade with for Lilac one? I just want to avoid not to buy the entire collection because I don't really want Mod in Manhatten because I have two whites already. It's sooo summery!Â


 Cute, CUTE! Love the new profile pic, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cute, CUTE! Love the new profile pic, too


 Thanks;


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 25, 2013)

This month has been hectic for me, moving around and settling for the summer. I FINALLY used the Suki last night and WOW, I've noticed far more of a difference with it on my face than I did the Vasanti. Idk which one "works" better but I have really oily cheeks and nose, and they feel totally naked and smooth after using the Suki last night. I could definitely see myself investing in this ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 25, 2013)

Got my order in. Suki is half full and no safety seal. Going to email bb right now


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my order in. Suki is half full and no safety seal. Going to email bb right now


 Yuck, that looks absolutely awful!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmmm...very strange. Since I'm new to the world of beauty subs (July starts my first month), I haven't had the opportunity to receive a sample of the Suki yet, but, if all you ladies are saying your samples were full but unsealed, I'd be a happy camper..

I'm just going to throw this out there, but maybe Suki, as a smaller company,decided to forego sealing the sample jars, from a cost perspective to save on production overhead...that would make sense to me... Especially given how many of these same jars are showing up in subs..   I'm definitely fine with an unsealed sample jar, especially if it's going through a respected distributor like Birchbox or other established subs. I was just afraid that they were supposed to be sealed when mine wasn't. I would definitely expect a full sized product that has to sit on store shelves to be sealed though, even if it's just a few stickers/plastic wrap placed around the lid. It drives me crazy that some brands don't use any seals - if a $1 lipstick from Wet 'n' Wild can be economically sealed, every product should be. I'd even be okay with those companies raising prices by a little to accommodate the added sealing cost - the peace of mind that I'm using a product that hasn't been tampered with is well worth it.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jun 25, 2013)

> #firstworldsukiproblems....oh my gosh, we're terrible, aren't we??! Glad they finally got you all sorted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lol we are! I realised after all my complaining that life could be way worse than a half empty suki jar and had to laugh and make fun of myself. Thanks for letting me vent and for all of your suggestions and support ladies.


----------



## MUfiend (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm wondering if this could be similar to the Pacifica brouhaha. I don't have a full size Suki (only the sample) but could the container be bigger than the amount of product that it should have and looks partly empty? Anyone with a half empty jar weigh it?


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jun 25, 2013)

> I'm definitely fine with an unsealed sample jar, especially if it's going through a respected distributor like Birchbox or other established subs. I was just afraid that they were supposed to be sealed when mine wasn't. I would definitely expect a full sized product that has to sit on store shelves to be sealed though, even if it's just a few stickers/plastic wrap placed around the lid. It drives me crazy that some brands don't use any seals - if a $1 lipstick from Wet 'n' Wild can be economically sealed, every product should be. I'd even be okay with those companies raising prices by a little to accommodate the added sealing cost - the peace of mind that I'm using a product that hasn't been tampered with is well worth it.


 When I spoke to BB CS today they did mention the full sized suki is not sealed.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 25, 2013)

> Lol we are! I realised after all my complaining that life could be way worse than a half empty suki jar and had to laugh and make fun of myself. Thanks for letting me vent and for all of your suggestions and support ladies.


 Just look at it as if the jar is half full  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jun 25, 2013)

> Just look at it as if the jar is half full  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


 YES! Half full lol I'm not usually so negative!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just caught up with this forum. I left this about a week ago. Now I'm seeing about issues with Suki? I mentioned on Birchbox's FB page last Friday about Suki and told everyone if they don't want to wait until they get it back in stock; go to Whole Foods. Know what BB said to me? "I hope you can use your points to purchase the item or something like that". I didn't respond because I don't want drama. I am gonna be saving my points for an expensive product
> 
> ...


 Super pretty!


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm definitely fine with an unsealed sample jar, especially if it's going through a respected distributor like Birchbox or other established subs. I was just afraid that they were supposed to be sealed when mine wasn't. I would definitely expect a full sized product that has to sit on store shelves to be sealed though, even if it's just a few stickers/plastic wrap placed around the lid. It drives me crazy that some brands don't use any seals - if a $1 lipstick from Wet 'n' Wild can be economically sealed, every product should be. I'd even be okay with those companies raising prices by a little to accommodate the added sealing cost - the peace of mind that I'm using a product that hasn't been tampered with is well worth it.


 
I agree!  If the full size Suki was sealed (and half full) you'd figure it was just the case where company's use a larger jar so you think you're getting more product.  When it's unsealed (and half full) you have to wonder if it's been tampered with.  I forgot to change my address when I ordered the full size Suki and so it will be a while before I get it and see if it's full or not.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 25, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* 



I wouldn't expect the CS solution to always be the same because they have so many people working in CS that you're not going to get a standard solution. I don't know how it works for Birchbox but my fiance does CS/tech stuff for a major phone company and he's only allowed to give out so many free so and sos, or discounted whatever to disgruntled customers each month. It could be something similar along the lines here.

True, though sometimes my inner child comes out and I want everything to be fair, even though I'm always telling my kids life isn't fair so deal with it.  The most frustrating was when I received a sub box (not BB) and had a problem with a sample inside.  I had read here of a few others that had the same problem and CS sent them new boxes as replacement.  When I called she told me she would give me a $2 credit on my next purchase that was good for the next 5 days.  I wasn't planning on a purchase and $2 off wasn't worth it.  I was so disappointed because that was the best box I have ever received and selfishly I wanted another.  I didn't expect another box but really $2 off my next purchase and it was only good for 5 days?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 25, 2013)

> Got my order in. Suki is half full and no safety seal. Going to email bb right now


 So sorry... It's happened to quite a few of us :/


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 25, 2013)

> Lol we are! I realised after all my complaining that life could be way worse than a half empty suki jar and had to laugh and make fun of myself. Thanks for letting me vent and for all of your suggestions and support ladies.


 I totally second that! #sukisupportgroup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have received the Suki in a few different subs and also purchased a full size before, and honestly that is what it looks like.  The consistency is very different from most exfoliating products and it's more like wet sand, except that it's dry to the touch.  I think it just compacts funny sometimes and there are oils in it so it needs to be stirred every so often.


----------



## unicorn (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats exactly what mine looked like. I'm guessing these arent filled by hand, regardless of what the "Suki story" says. This is the kind of thing that happens when you have an automated machine that fills jars with a sensor to stop filling once it reaches a certain level - the sensor can't differentiate that only half the jar is filled to the top. ... I may watch a lot of "How Its Made", lol.

They told me they were sending me a replacement and crediting me 100 bb points - so they should be able to fix it for you.

At this rate, I may end up with at least one full jar of product between the two BB is sending, lol.


----------



## msbelle (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hellopengy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 25, 2013)

> I finally tried the Suki sample I picked up from Whole Foods, and while I do LOVE it (made my face so soft and smooth, even the next day) I realized I can't tell if it actually works as well as Vasanti in terms of cleaning out my pores since I only used it once. I don't want to pay for a full size just yet (plus it seems like Birchbox is having issues with some of the jars!) but I'm considering buying a 1oz from somewhere else just so I can try it for a bit longer. I'm pretty sure it will last a while too since my sample packet was tiny (1ml) and it was still surprisingly enough for 1 use. Uh oh I just found a website that sells the 1oz size with free shipping and 5 free samples with every order, which probably means I will be ordering it soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here it is in case anyone else is interested: http://www.ariva.com/suki-exfoliate-foaming-cleanser1.html


 Thanks for the link, $10.95 is more accessible to me even if its a smaller size. While I like Suki I'm still not 100% sure it's better than my go to exfoliator.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 25, 2013)

Ooh, I received London Calling in a trade yesterday and just applied it while listening to the appropriate soundtrack.  Neon pastel lime nail polish is just my speed.  

And I received a Mirenesse Glossy Kiss in Perfect Kiss in my real Birchbox, but the cap came off and smeared all over the place (it was salvageable but messy), so I email Birchbox to let them know it might be a good idea to wrap things like this.  They sent a replacement.  The good news is that they did not send another Perfect Kiss.  The bad news is that they sent me Quick Kiss.  I hate the color orange.  Just seeing the color has been known to give me headaches.  I'm thinking this is not long for my stash.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just caught up with this forum. I left this about a week ago. Now I'm seeing about issues with Suki? I mentioned on Birchbox's FB page last Friday about Suki and told everyone if they don't want to wait until they get it back in stock; go to Whole Foods. Know what BB said to me? "I hope you can use your points to purchase the item or something like that". I didn't respond because I don't want drama. I am gonna be saving my points for an expensive product
> 
> ...


 Ummmm.....whaaaaaaaaaa......their response to you on Facebook is RIDICULOUS. I wouldn't go into all that drama either, that's just crazy, I mean, the attitude that accompanies it!








BTW, LOOOOOOOOOOVE your new profile pic, darlin', it is ADORABLE! and those nails are superdupes cute! You don't need no drama, you're too fabulous!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 26, 2013)

> I tried out Pardon My French as an accent nail today and I think it went okay.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I was really hoping to get Mod in Manhattan or Reign in Spain, but oh well, Pardon My French is pretty too. In regards to the Suki, mine was also unsealed and appeared untampered with. I got a LaFace cleanser sample a couple of months ago and it was similarly packaged. Maybe I'm just too trusting, but I'm honestly not that worried about it. Love your nails that combo is so cute!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 26, 2013)

> Just caught up with this forum. I left this about a week ago. Now I'm seeing about issues with Suki? I mentioned on Birchbox's FB page last Friday about Suki and told everyone if they don't want to wait until they get it back in stock; go to Whole Foods. Know what BB said to me? "I hope you can use your points to purchase the item or something like that". I didn't respond because I don't want drama. I am gonna be saving my points for an expensive productÂ
> 
> 
> 
> I did my mani yesterday. I was thrilled that I finally got my BB dup traded for two items I wanted that I didn't get in my 2nd acct BB. A Laqa &amp; Co. lip and "London Calling" Color Club. Just wanted to share this cool mani. I know not everyone like green.. I have Regin in Spain as well. Maybe, I need to find someone to trade with for Lilac one? I just want to avoid not to buy the entire collection because I don't really want Mod in Manhatten because I have two whites already. It's sooo summery!Â


 Love your nails so pretty!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ummmm.....whaaaaaaaaaa......their response to you on Facebook is RIDICULOUS. I wouldn't go into all that drama either, that's just crazy, I mean, the attitude that accompanies it!
> 
> ...


 Exactly! I thought that was perplexing when they said that to me. Wonder if it was just an automated wording you know? I hope that wasn't Sarah. 





Thanks, Cheshire


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love your nails so pretty!









 Thanks. Has anyone try to enter #BBWanderlust contest today via Instagram/twitter/FB? A winner will receive 100 Color Club polishes.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 26, 2013)

Well, I just wanted to whine.....I ordered the full size of the Suki and must have gotten it just before it ran out of stock. I have been eagerly awaiting it and they sent it Newgistics, which seems to rival DHL in slowness....anyway, I digress. My Suki arrived yesterday and I opened the box to find that the box inside that holds the product was damaged. Oh well, I said to myself, I just will throw that away anyway. Come to me my precious....oops...the bottle was not sealed and the jar was only a little over half full. Now I paid for a full size item that 1) Might not be sanitary 2) isn't even full.

Emailed BB and curious to see what happens. I don't want 100 points. The full size cost me 32.95, so 100 points isn't going to do it. Being half full doesn't help me because since it was not sealed I don't feel comfortable using it at all, so it is worth nothing to me. I've only purchased one other full size item and didn't have any problems. Of course, the real kicker is the fact that it is out of stock so they can't even send me a replacement!

Okay, end whining sequence....now back to your regularly scheduled programs.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 26, 2013)

> Well, I just wanted to whine.....I ordered the full size of the Suki and must have gotten it just before it ran out of stock. I have been eagerly awaiting it and they sent it Newgistics, which seems to rival DHL in slowness....anyway, I digress. My Suki arrived yesterday and I opened the box to find that the box inside that holds the product was damaged. Oh well, I said to myself, I just will throw that away anyway. Come to me my precious....oops...the bottle was not sealed and the jar was only a little over half full. Now I paid for a full size item that 1) Might not be sanitary 2) isn't even full. Emailed BB and curious to see what happens. I don't want 100 points. The full size cost me 32.95, so 100 points isn't going to do it. Being half full doesn't help me because since it was not sealed I don't feel comfortable using it at all, so it is worth nothing to me. I've only purchased one other full size item and didn't have any problems. Of course, the real kicker is the fact that it is out of stock so they can't even send me a replacement! Okay, end whining sequence....now back to your regularly scheduled programs.Â


 Not sure if you were able to see from past pages of this thread, but at least 8 of us have had the exact same issue ordering Suki from BB...their CS is handling it a little differently with each of us, so my suggestion would be to call them directly rather than emailing...the rep I spoke to me refunded my money, ( I paid $32.95 for it, as well) and credited me 100 points for the inconvenience...I was pretty pleased with that..fingers crossed you get a similar result  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag (Jun 26, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif







Â Thanks. Has anyone try to enter #BBWanderlust contest today via Instagram/twitter/FB? A winner will receive 100 Color Club polishes.


I entered twice...couldn't tell if that was against the rules or not. Too bad all the polishes that they showed were cremes. Some of their holos look nice.


----------



## tasertag (Jun 26, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just caught up with this forum. I left this about a week ago. Now I'm seeing about issues with Suki? I mentioned on Birchbox's FB page last Friday about Suki and told everyone if they don't want to wait until they get it back in stock; go to Whole Foods. Know what BB said to me? "I hope you can use your points to purchase the item or something like that". I didn't respond because I don't want drama. I am gonna be saving my points for an expensive product 





I did my mani yesterday. I was thrilled that I finally got my BB dup traded for two items I wanted that I didn't get in my 2nd acct BB. A Laqa &amp; Co. lip and "London Calling" Color Club. Just wanted to share this cool mani. I know not everyone like green.. I have Regin in Spain as well. Maybe, I need to find someone to trade with for Lilac one? I just want to avoid not to buy the entire collection because I don't really want Mod in Manhatten because I have two whites already. It's sooo summery! 






How's you do the chevron nail? It looks immaculate!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not sure if you were able to see from past pages of this thread, but at least 8 of us have had the exact same issue ordering Suki from BB...their CS is handling it a little differently with each of us, so my suggestion would be to call them directly rather than emailing...the rep I spoke to me refunded my money, ( I paid $32.95 for it, as well) and credited me 100 points for the inconvenience...I was pretty pleased with that..fingers crossed you get a similar result


 Thanks for the tip! I have a bit of trouble calling them as I work in a remote area and there is at best sporadic cell service. I will see if I can do it though. I think that what they did for you is the right thing completely. Are they making you send it back? I don't want it, but I really don't want to go to the trouble of boxing it back up etc.  I will check back on the thread and see what the other solutions are.

Thanks again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 26, 2013)

> Thanks for the tip! I have a bit of trouble calling them as I work in a remote area and there is at best sporadic cell service. I will see if I can do it though. I think that what they did for you is the right thing completely. Are they making you send it back? I don't want it, but I really don't want to go to the trouble of boxing it back up etc.Â  I will check back on the thread and see what the other solutions are. Thanks again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No problem! Happy to help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Surprisingly, they didn't ask me to send it back, but I'm assuming it's because they already had a barrage of similar complaints from others and new there was definitely a legitimate issue with quality control.. Some posters literally had exactly one half of their jar full, whereas a few others of us had a hollowed out center that almost looked like someone had taken their fingers and dug the center of the product out... That combined with the fact that there was no factory seal landed it directly in the trashcan..I guess I'm just not adventurous enough to chance using it, lol


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No problem! Happy to help
> 
> ...


 Oh I'm with you on that. I am not putting that anywhere near my face or anywhere else without a seal on it. Mine was balled up in a weird little ball with a ton of dead space around it. Definitely half of the product was gone/missing...at least!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 26, 2013)

> Oh I'm with you on that. I am not putting that anywhere near my face or anywhere else without a seal on it. Mine was balled up in a weird little ball with a ton of dead space around it. Definitely half of the product was gone/missing...at least!


 SO wierd...! I was totally bummed but I guess it all worked out because I got my first box from BB in today (I was under the impression my first box was going to be July's box), and it had a Suki sample in it!!!!! WOOT!! So now I actually get to try it first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SO wierd...! I was totally bummed but I guess it all worked out because I got my first box from BB in today (I was under the impression my first box was going to be July's box), and it had a Suki sample in it!!!!! WOOT!! So now I actually get to try it first


 Yeah, I'm really bummed. I didn't get the sample and decided to just order it and now I'll probably get a sample before I ever get to try it! LOL

I'm so glad it is working out for you though. Gives me hope!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 26, 2013)

> Yeah, I'm really bummed. I didn't get the sample and decided to just order it and now I'll probably get a sample before I ever get to try it! LOL I'm so glad it is working out for you though. Gives me hope!


 It will DEFINITELY work out for you, too, Chica! The good thing is that BB is totally aware of the issue by now, so, once you do get ahold of someone (either by phone, or email), I'm sure it will get rectified a lot sooner than those of us who first started reporting the problem. That's exactly what happened to me, though...I went out on a limb and bought it without having a chance to sample it first simply because of all the rave reviews it got, but after smelling how AMAZING this stuff is, even if it only works half as well as ladies are claiming it does, I'm totally getting the full size!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It will DEFINITELY work out for you, too, Chica! The good thing is that BB is totally aware of the issue by now, so, once you do get ahold of someone (either by phone, or email), I'm sure it will get rectified a lot sooner than those of us who first started reporting the problem.
> 
> That's exactly what happened to me, though...I went out on a limb and bought it without having a chance to sample it first simply because of all the rave reviews it got, but after smelling how AMAZING this stuff is, even if it only works half as well as ladies are claiming it does, I'm totally getting the full size!


 Oh my gosh! It does smell AMAZING doesn't it? I almost cried when I opened it and saw what I got....I sniffed it and then I REALLY wanted to cry. Wanted so bad to use it when I showered, but nope, after I hear back from BB it is garbage bound. I'm keeping it in case they insist on a return, but I agree with you that it isn't likely they will want it back. They would be flooded with useless product the way things are looking!

I also agree with whoever said they might be out of stock because they have pulled them.

Keeping my fingers crossed for a good outcome on this! At least I have my Beauty Protector to use! The order wasn't a complete fail!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 26, 2013)

HOLY COW! Just checked my email and there was an order confirmation for Suki cleanser at no cost and free shipping! Looked further and there was a reply from Amanda and she apologized for the Suki Cleanser problem and told me they were replacing it and that she had credited 100 points to my account as well!

Holy happy customer Batman!!! I will get my Suki after all!!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 26, 2013)

> HOLY COW! Just checked my email and there was an order confirmation for Suki cleanser at no cost and free shipping! Looked further and there was a reply from Amanda and she apologized for the Suki Cleanser problem and told me they were replacing it and that she had credited 100 points to my account as well! Holy happy customer Batman!!! I will get my Suki after all!!!


 WOOT! WOOT!! See? Told ya it would all work out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> #sukisupportgroup


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOOT! WOOT!! See? Told ya it would all work out
> 
> ...


 Indeed! I shouldn't have doubted BB, they generally take pretty good care of us!

LOL @ sukisupportgroup!!! We need one don't we?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 26, 2013)

> Indeed! I shouldn't have doubted BB, they generally take pretty good care of us! LOL @ sukisupportgroup!!! We need one don't we?


 Haha! Apparently so!


----------



## alpina0560 (Jun 26, 2013)

So today I went to my local whole foods to see if they carried any Suki products. I was super happy to see that they did- so I picked up a jar of the foaming exfoliator - I thought about ordering it through BB- but, the new shipping is HORRENDOUS (it used to take 2 business days, now takes at least 6) and with all the issues you ladies have been having with the jars being half full I figured it'd be worth it! but anywho- the jar came completely filled, although there was no seal besides the box it came in!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 27, 2013)

Wow!! Look at the difference in color too! Mine sees more yellow. Amazing!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 27, 2013)

> So today I went to my local whole foods to see if they carried any Suki products. I was super happy to see that they did- so I picked up a jar of the foaming exfoliator - I thought about ordering it through BB- but, the new shipping is HORRENDOUS (it used to take 2 business days, now takes at least 6) and with all the issues you ladies have been having with the jars being half full I figured it'd be worth it! but anywho- the jar came completely filled, although there was no seal besides the box it came in!


 WOOT! Somebody finally got a full jar of Suki!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> #firstworldsukiproblems #sukisupportgroup


----------



## mstlcmn (Jun 27, 2013)

There are new "Pick-Two" samples in the bonus shop!


----------



## wadedl (Jun 27, 2013)

I can never seem to save up my points. Got a 25% off for being with Birchbox for 16 months. I used it today and 100 pts and got the Lulu Organics Hair Powder since I have heard so much about it and some yes to blueberries wipes, love the cucumber so trying something new and a pick to with a Dr Jart and Stila luminizer. They don't have pictures yet for the pick twos but they put some up tonight. 

Item Sku Qty Subtotal Subtotal $47.99
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (Free Sample Pack with Purchase, 16-Box Anniversary Discount - 25%, sweet16) -$19.50
100 reward points -$10.00
*Grand Total*
*$18.49*
*Yes Toâ„¢ Blueberries Brightening Facial Towelettes*
813866016593 1 $7.99
*Lulu OrganicsÂ® Jasmine Hair Powder*
HPJAS 1 $30.00
*Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* *Choose*
Dr. Jart+ Black Label Detox BB Beauty Balm &amp; stila all over shimmer liquid luminizer in Bronze Shimmer 5228 1 $10.00


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey Suki girls-this is how my full size Suki jar looked when I got a jar in the Haute Look bag:









Just wanted to let you know, that is not just Birchbox!  I don't know what it is about the product, it must not store or ship well in a lot of instances.  I add a little water and stirred it up and it works perfectly.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Suki girls-this is how my full size Suki jar looked when I got a jar in the Haute Look bag:
> 
> ...


 Was yours sealed?


----------



## xciaobellax (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are new "Pick-Two" samples in the bonus shop!


They are sold out already!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 27, 2013)

> They are sold out already! :icon_eek: never mind... I signed in and I can see them now.


 Weird. I'm signed in, and they're all gone.


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 27, 2013)

> So today I went to my local whole foods to see if they carried any Suki products. I was super happy to see that they did- so I picked up a jar of the foaming exfoliator - I thought about ordering it through BB- but, the new shipping is HORRENDOUS (it used to take 2 business days, now takes at least 6) and with all the issues you ladies have been having with the jars being half full I figured it'd be worth it! but anywho- the jar came completely filled, although there was no seal besides the box it came in!


. I wonder if the heat from when they ship makes it dry out/separate more? I had a different brand scrub (Indie Lee with Beauty Army sub) show up half full and dry.. They said its normal with the shipping and to just add a bit of water in my hand after scooping out the product. I still don't understand why they don't put seals on the big tubs.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 27, 2013)

I really hate their new shipping. It took 10 days to get my half full jar of Suki and then I couldn't use it! It is ridiculous!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 27, 2013)

My Suki scrub arrived today, and I think the "scooped out" look comes from how it settled during shipping.  Mine was more scooped out on the bottom.  No seal, but that seems to be how the full sized jars come.  I also think the 4 oz amount in in at least a 6 oz jar (possibly 8 oz.), which makes it look half empty. Overall, I'm happy and looking forward to digging into it.


----------



## Xiang (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So today I went to my local whole foods to see if they carried any Suki products. I was super happy to see that they did- so I picked up a jar of the foaming exfoliator - I thought about ordering it through BB- but, the new shipping is HORRENDOUS (it used to take 2 business days, now takes at least 6) and with all the issues you ladies have been having with the jars being half full I figured it'd be worth it! but anywho- the jar came completely filled, although there was no seal besides the box it came in!


 For some reason, my initial reaction to that is ..... Ooooohh, pretty!


----------



## wadedl (Jun 27, 2013)

I got a pick two last night but there were no pictures. I was going to wait until this morning to order and see if the pictures were up but I am glad I didn't wait. I got the...

Dr. Jart+ Black Label Detox BB Beauty Balm &amp; stila all over shimmer liquid luminizer in Bronze Shimmer


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 27, 2013)

I got my Suki today and it looks half full like most other peoples. I'm not going to complain because it seems like that's how a lot of them looked. I'll just put in a bit of water and use it.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 27, 2013)

> For some reason, my initial reaction to that is ..... Ooooohh, pretty!


 So glad you were able to find a full jar!... and it is bee-u-tiful!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Suki today and it looks half full like most other peoples. I'm not going to complain because it seems like that's how a lot of them looked. I'll just put in a bit of water and use it.


I wouldn't put water directly in the jar - but instead add water to whatever you use each time in your hand.  From my understanding, water can cause it to degrade/go bad more quickly.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wouldn't put water directly in the jar - but instead add water to whatever you use each time in your hand.  From my understanding, water can cause it to degrade/go bad more quickly.


That's what I meant.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I usually put some type of water on most scrubs when I use them anyway.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 28, 2013)

Did anyone recently place an order with the suki and other items in the bb store and have everything shipped out except the suki? If I don't get a shipping notice for it by Monday, I will contact them. I want my suki before my second sample runs out. I can't live without this product, lol.


----------



## MarieS (Jun 28, 2013)

Because I'm just weird - I got my Suki on Monday this week.  It looked pretty full but not to the very top.  The seal doesn't seal and ends up in the cap.  So I took a saptula and emptied it onto my kitchen scale and ....  It weighs 4.7 ounces.  So it's a full serving of the product.  But mine did not look as empty as some of the pictures I've seen.  So I think that mine is fine but even without being filled to the brim it appears to have 30% more than the pictures posted of the half full jars.  Taking it's picture now wouldn't look so good because I've emptied it and refilled it so it's all mashed up.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MarieS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Because I'm just weird - I got my Suki on Monday this week.  It looked pretty full but not to the very top.  The seal doesn't seal and ends up in the cap.  So I took a saptula and emptied it onto my kitchen scale and ....  It weighs 4.7 ounces.  So it's a full serving of the product.  But mine did not look as empty as some of the pictures I've seen.  So I think that mine is fine but even without being filled to the brim it appears to have 30% more than the pictures posted of the half full jars.  Taking it's picture now wouldn't look so good because I've emptied it and refilled it so it's all mashed up.


The Suki is in fluid ounces (volume vs. weight), so you wouldnt be able to confirm by weighing it.


----------



## basementsong (Jun 28, 2013)

This morning I dropped my Cargo blush from my May box and it broke all over my bathroom floor!






So bummed about it. Managed to salvage some, but I don't know if I'll try and put it all back together since it DID wind up on my dirty bathroom floor...


----------



## OiiO (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This morning I dropped my Cargo blush from my May box and it broke all over my bathroom floor!
> 
> ...


 Oh noooooo, I'm so sorry!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(

A moment of silence for the blush.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 28, 2013)

Wacky: I think London Calling -- the bright green -- has been my big compliment-getter this month. And I work for a bank, not exactly a cutting-edge sort of environment. *And* I'm on day three of this mani because I've been too lazy to change colors every night as I prefer to do, and it's barely chipped.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 28, 2013)

Speaking of Suki, there's a code YUZEN10 for $10 off $50 at Sukiskincare.com, in case someone here really wants to buy something right meow, but don't have any BB points.


----------



## unicorn (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone recently place an order with the suki and other items in the bb store and have everything shipped out except the suki? If I don't get a shipping notice for it by Monday, I will contact them. I want my suki before my second sample runs out. I can't live without this product, lol.


 They created a new order for me on Monday to replace my half full jar, and it still hasn't shipped. Just sitting at "Processing".


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Speaking of Suki, there's a code YUZEN10 for $10 off $50 at Sukiskincare.com, in case someone here really wants to buy something right meow, but don't have any BB points.


i couldn't help but giggle at "right meow" hehe. it sounds cute.


----------



## basementsong (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> A moment of silence for the blush.


 lol, thanks.

This smiley was not 100% accurate but I thought it was funny!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh noooooo, I'm so sorry!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(
> 
> A moment of silence for the blush.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 28, 2013)

I just noticed another collaboration in the Birchbox shop. There's a whole Birchbox + Seventeen College Beauty Must Have section that I didn't notice before.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jun 28, 2013)

> They created a new order for me on Monday to replace my half full jar, and it still hasn't shipped. Just sitting at "Processing".


 Same here ðŸ˜’


----------



## Yollette (Jun 28, 2013)

Can someone help me I'm new on this and ipsy...how can I get the ones for May and June ???? How can I do this??? I appreciated....


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yollette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone help me I'm new on this and ipsy...how can I get the ones for May and June ???? How can I do this??? I appreciated....


 The next boxes/bags you can get are July. Sign up on Birchbox and Ipsy websites  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There might be a waiting list for each, but they will email you when spots open up.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just noticed another collaboration in the Birchbox shop. There's a whole Birchbox + Seventeen College Beauty Must Have section that I didn't notice before.


 I must check this out!! It would be epic if BB did a collab with seventeen!


----------



## xciaobellax (Jun 28, 2013)

This is why I love BB:

*Folle de Joie eau de parfum*
F100-0001 1 $98.00
*Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* *Choose*
June Jacobs Perfect Pumpkin Enzyme Polish &amp; stila stay all day 10-in-1 hd beauty balm 5227 1 $10.00
Subtotal $108.00
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (6-Box Anniversary Discount - 20%, 6months20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$29.60
300 reward points -$30.00
*Grand Total*
*$48.40*


----------



## msbelle (Jun 28, 2013)

The Suki scrub I ordered from ariva.com came in today. It does smell good, can't wait to try it.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Suki scrub I ordered from ariva.com came in today. It does smell good, can't wait to try it.


 It's definitely sealed


----------



## msbelle (Jun 28, 2013)

Sorry to have to make two posts but I tried five times and couldn't get both pics on the last post. It does settle a bit, but there is a lot of product in that little jar. It's 1 Fl. Oz.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 28, 2013)

> It's definitely sealedÂ


 And it looks SO full! Ok, that's it...I'm off to order the Suki from Ariva!! Thanks so much for posting!!!


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 28, 2013)

> Sorry to have to make two posts but I tried five times and couldn't get both pics on the last post. It does settle a bit, but there is a lot of product in that little jar. It's 1 Fl. Oz. Â


 Definitely want to try this!! Thank you!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Suki scrub I ordered from ariva.com came in today. It does smell good, can't wait to try it.


 And it's an ounce, right? That is a pretty good size. Was it full inside, or half full or...? I am VERY tempted to get this, now!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This morning I dropped my Cargo blush from my May box and it broke all over my bathroom floor!
> 
> ...


Michelle Phan has a YouTube video called 'How to fix broken makeup' where she repairs a broken blush by adding a little rubbing alcohol into the pan, chopping up the blush pieces until it makes a smooth paste, and then letting it dry.  This might be your chance to try it out.  Cute video, too.


----------



## KayEss (Jun 28, 2013)

Tried out the Suki sample today and I really liked it! It wasn't super gritty unfortunately, but when I rinsed it off my face was literally squeaky clean. Not sure if it will dry out my face, but I have pretty oily skin so that would actually be welcome. I also used my repeat of Amika and I forgot how much I love that stuff. I wish it wasn't so expensive!


----------



## LyndaV (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a one time use code for 20% Evologie's new Clear Skin Kit, which is already on "sale" for $39 (value $80) that I will not use. Link is below: http://www.evologie.com/shop-now.html First to PM me gets it. I will delete message when it's gone. LyndaV


----------



## msbelle (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## msbelle (Jun 29, 2013)

Here is another pic from the side. There is a small space where it settled.


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was yours sealed?


It was sealed but not very well.  It's obvious that the product had dried and oxidized to some extent, but it does still reconstitute. It works well, but I am not the Suki fan everyone else seems to be.  The smell is more like floor cleaner to me and the scrubbing particles are somewhat rough and jagged, which isn't that great for your skin.  It does a pretty good job, but there are definitely much better scrubs for the money.  I received the full size because of getting the Haute look bag, but I wouldn't buy it on it's own again.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is another pic from the side. There is a small space where it settled.


 Awesome. Seems better packed than the ones from BB. I thought it smelled like Fruit Loops. hehe


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry to have to make two posts but I tried five times and couldn't get both pics on the last post. It does settle a bit, but there is a lot of product in that little jar. It's 1 Fl. Oz.


 Yay! I just ordered the same one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> did your come with the 5 samples you picked?


----------



## basementsong (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Michelle Phan has a YouTube video called 'How to fix broken makeup' where she repairs a broken blush by adding a little rubbing alcohol into the pan, chopping up the blush pieces until it makes a smooth paste, and then letting it dry.  This might be your chance to try it out.  Cute video, too.


Thanks! I remember tips for reconstructing broken make up were going around on last month's BB thread here since SO many of the Cargo brushes showed up broken, but salvageable. Only thing holding me back is the fact that it broke on my bathroom floor, which I haven't cleaned for weeks!



I've been traveling a lot! Bathroom floor cleaning was NOT on the top of my pre-trip list!


----------



## sarah1820 (Jun 29, 2013)

I just got back from vacation and got my two BB's!! (one I accidentally ordered and one was a free one since the first one said it was being sent back to BB).



I LOVE the suki. my face gt burnt and started to peel awkwardly and the suki totally cleared ALL of my problems, the flakes and black heads are almost completely gone! The samples are great sized, too! The Reign in Spain is more peachy than I expected (thought its be more pinkish) but its pretty and two coates of it look pretty even. I only sprayed a little bit of the dry shampoo on my hair but it made the little patch feel sooo smooth and smells good too. but the Mirenesse is eh. The pink is okay but that awkward gold glitter in it just makes it look so odd. not sure I can pull it off! Overall I'm pumped about this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msbelle (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 30, 2013)

> Tried out the Suki sample today and I really liked it! It wasn't super gritty unfortunately, but when I rinsed it off my face was literally squeaky clean. Not sure if it will dry out my face, but I have pretty oily skin so that would actually be welcome. I also used my repeat of Amika and I forgot how much I love that stuff. I wish it wasn't so expensive!


 I have really oily skin and the suki didn't dry out my face. it felt amazingly clean though. But I'm in the south where the humidity just kicked in so that's a contributing factor to the oiliness.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 2, 2013)

For those who loved the Origins Mask it is a 100 point perk at Sephora


 


ORIGINSClear Improvementâ„¢ Active Charcoal Mask To Clear Pores

*100 Points*

ADDADD


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 2, 2013)

that's a really good size. i got my sample from sephora in march and i still have a lot of it left.



> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those who loved the Origins Mask it is a 100 point perk at Sephora
> 
> ...


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those who loved the Origins Mask it is a 100 point perk at Sephora


 I just went on a Sephora shopping spree, so I definatly think I'll be getting this! I love my sample of it, and it is always nice to have a back up


----------



## unicorn (Jul 2, 2013)

My replacement Suki scrub arrived today from BB and its COMPLETELY full and has a lot less oil in it - its much lighter colored. Maybe the half full batch had a bad sugar to oil ratio that was screwing things up?

Polar opposite of my first jar, so if you're getting half full jars its definitely worth it to say something. I also noticed there was a little inspected sticker on the bottom - not sure if that was on BB's end or Suki. My first jar didnt have that.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jul 3, 2013)

> My replacement Suki scrub arrived today from BB and its COMPLETELY full and has a lot less oil in it - its much lighter colored. Maybe the half full batch had a bad sugar to oil ratio that was screwing things up? Polar opposite of my first jar, so if you're getting half full jars its definitely worth it to say something. I also noticed there was a little inspected sticker on the bottom - not sure if that was on BB's end or Suki. My first jar didnt have that.


 Mine came yesterday too. ^Ditto to all of this^


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 3, 2013)

I have been "borrowing" my sister's suki scrub and I love it!  But, when I accidentally used it all and went to use my sample I realized that it was all sugar and was solid like a rock! I guess it was karma  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But, after I emailed BB they said they could mail me another sample, so yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jrenee (Jul 3, 2013)

> > My replacement Suki scrub arrived today from BB and its COMPLETELY full and has a lot less oil in it - its much lighter colored. Maybe the half full batch had a bad sugar to oil ratio that was screwing things up? Polar opposite of my first jar, so if you're getting half full jars its definitely worth it to say something. I also noticed there was a little inspected sticker on the bottom - not sure if that was on BB's end or Suki. My first jar didnt have that.
> 
> 
> Mine came yesterday too. ^Ditto to all of this^


 Oyyyy... I am so jealous! I ordered mine almost ten days ago and still haven't received it! I was so desperate for some suki, I made my own sugar lemon scrub!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 5, 2013)

For you Chicago gals, you can find the Suki line (including the exfoliant scrub) at Merz Apothecary. They had testers of their entire line. I've found that Merz carries A LOT of items sent out in BBs... Suki, Klorane, Ahava, Weleda, Pacifica, etc. I live dangerously close to this shop and have spent a lot time and money in here.


----------



## Trystelle (Jul 6, 2013)

Don't forget you still get several decent size free samples with any purchase at Ariva, even though the mini files cost less than $3 and shipping is still free


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 6, 2013)

Th



> Don't forget you still get several decent size free samples with any purchase at Ariva, even though the mini files cost less than $3 and shipping is still free


 They also have a Fourth of July promo for 15% off. Code is JUL15


----------



## shann (Jul 13, 2013)

I received Jouer LMT in my July BB and I am in love.......must have more. I discovered if you sign up for the Jouer insider you receive a code good for 50% off a one time order of $150.00 or less. It is good for 30 days!! I will be purchasing and saving money. Just thought I would share  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindaD (Jul 16, 2013)

Those of you who were able to get the Origins 10-pack sampler deal a while back, would you be so kind as to post your discount code? I want to take advantage of a deal they're having today (3 deluxe sample and free shipping for any $30+ order), but I cannot remember the code and can't get to the bag since I'm on vacation. From what I can recall, it was a generic code that didn't seem to be specific to my order, so I'm guessing that all it requires is that you be logged into an account that purchased the sampler before you can use it. Thanks so much!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those of you who were able to get the Origins 10-pack sampler deal a while back, would you be so kind as to post your discount code? I want to take advantage of a deal they're having today (3 deluxe sample and free shipping for any $30+ order), but I cannot remember the code and can't get to the bag since I'm on vacation. From what I can recall, it was a generic code that didn't seem to be specific to my order, so I'm guessing that all it requires is that you be logged into an account that purchased the sampler before you can use it. Thanks so much!


 PM'ed you with code and instructions!  (basically, because the system checks to see if you ordered the trial pack, you have to log into your account BEFORE you put the code in!)

Happy Shopping!


----------



## xciaobellax (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> PM'ed you with code and instructions!  (basically, because the system checks to see if you ordered the trial pack, you have to log into your account BEFORE you put the code in!)
> 
> Happy Shopping!


Can I get this code as well? I think I threw mine away


----------



## pookiebear81 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> PM'ed you with code and instructions!  (basically, because the system checks to see if you ordered the trial pack, you have to log into your account BEFORE you put the code in!)
> 
> Happy Shopping!


 Would appreciate the code too. I plan on placing an order today with Origins to take advantage of the deluxe sample deal.


----------



## shy32 (Jul 16, 2013)

Code= TRYIT


----------



## pookiebear81 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Code= TRYIT


 Thank you! For some reason, it isn't working for me. I logged into my account and haven't used the code before. Do you know the terms of the code?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 16, 2013)

> > Code= TRYIT
> 
> 
> Thank you! For some reason, it isn't working for me. I logged into my account and haven't used the code before. Do you know the terms of the code?


 Did you purchase the $10 sample pack? The code came with the pack, so if you never ordered the pack then u can't use the code. If u did order the pack, and the code still doesn't work then I would contact origins.


----------



## pookiebear81 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you purchase the $10 sample pack? The code came with the pack, so if you never ordered the pack then u can't use the code. If u did order the pack, and the code still doesn't work then I would contact origins.


 No, I never purchased the sample pack so that explains it. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Code= TRYIT


 Thank you!  I went out after PM'ing LindaD and didn't see these till now.  Yes, PookieBear81, you have to have previously ordered the trial pack to use the code.  Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## puppyluv (Jul 17, 2013)

> Yes! And two of them were deluxe sized. They ship quickly also. Â


 How do you pick your samples on the Ariva website? I put the Suki in my cart, but there is nothing about samples in the checkout. ETA: Also what kind of samples is everyone getting??


----------



## amidea (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you pick your samples on the Ariva website? I put the Suki in my cart, but there is nothing about samples in the checkout.
> 
> ETA: Also what kind of samples is everyone getting??


 try this?

http://www.ariva.com/samplechoices-express.html


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2013)

Finally got my June BB and very pleased with everything in it. Im sad they are only 4 items to review but I love everything I got.


----------

